# What's pissing you off today?



## Surlysomething

We have a what's making you happy and a what's making you sad thread. Don't you think a pissed off thread would be a great place to vent as well? 


I'm pissed off that the people that live in the apartment above me _NEVER GO OUT_. Seriously, I think they're semi-agoraphobic. _GO OUT. GET SOME FRESH AIR_. I don't need to hear your every goddamn movement 24/7! And take your miserable kid with you!


Your turn!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Thank you!

My coworker. We have good benefits, including insurance, but she can't "afford" the extra 20 bucks a month it would take to put her two kids on the policy. So while she is insured, my taxes are picking up the bill for her kids, while she gets tax breaks for having kids.

But she can afford to feed them take out food every single night instead of cooking, maintains artificial nails, and she and each kid has a laptop, the newest iphones, kindles, etc. 

I am a firm believer in helping those in need, but damn those $50 a month nails and her frequent announcements of new gadgets piss me off.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

The police!!!!!


----------



## pepsicola93

My grandma moved in with me recently. She's a total slob, the last place she lived looked like something off of that show Hoarders. I got over that, but there's one thing I just can't seem to ignore. She doesn't wash her hands.

I know you're probably thinking it's gross, but don't really get why it annoys me. Well, it annoys me because she keeps touching my ice, my food, and my dishes. I'm just utterly disgusted. So I have to throw a ton of food out and have been drinking everything warm&with no ice. And since she has something against my dishwasher and has been handwashing stuff and putting it back in the cabinet, I have had to wash ALL of the dishes everyday before using any of them again.

I know I'm probably overreacting, but even just thinking of it grosses me out 

I hate to say it because she's family and all, but I really want her to leave.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

pepsicola93 said:


> My grandma moved in with me recently. She's a total slob, the last place she lived looked like something off of that show Hoarders. I got over that, but there's one thing I just can't seem to ignore. She doesn't wash her hands.
> 
> I know you're probably thinking it's gross, but don't really get why it annoys me. Well, it annoys me because she keeps touching my ice, my food, and my dishes. I'm just utterly disgusted. So I have to throw a ton of food out and have been drinking everything warm&with no ice. And since she has something against my dishwasher and has been handwashing stuff and putting it back in the cabinet, I have had to wash ALL of the dishes everyday before using any of them again.
> 
> I know I'm probably overreacting, but even just thinking of it grosses me out
> 
> I hate to say it because she's family and all, but I really want her to leave.



I can actually feel you on that one, maybe you could politely tell her or try to for her to wash her hands more often. Everyone should wash there hands at some point you know.


----------



## viracocha

Agreed. My boyfriend does this too. Thankfully he doesn't get to touch my stuff except for limited durations of time.

Work is driving me crazy. I really like that ad hoc structure most of the time, but it's a bit much when I'm doing IT for the whole dang company and coordinating my bosses to follow through. Not to mention catching flack constantly for only working 10 hours a week of OT and coworkers (who are paid more than me) that need me to hold their hand through everything. :/ help.


----------



## likeitmatters

what really pisses me off is when I am driving and you have these rather huge wideload vehicles in my way and not doing the speed limit or they are texting or talking on the phone.

pull over and text and talk please.


----------



## LeoGibson

likeitmatters said:


> what really pisses me off is when I am driving and you have these rather huge wideload vehicles in my way and not doing the speed limit or they are texting or talking on the phone.
> 
> pull over and text and talk please.



Not speaking to texting or talking while you drive, because we are in agreement there. As to wide loads I understand aggravation with them and I have even done that for a living. However, something for your consideration is that those type of loads are governed by permit of the state it is traveling in. The state decides what the route and maximum allowable speed depending on total weight, height, or width. So even if the speed limit is 65, by permit that load's speed limit may only be 45 mph. It also governs what time of day you can drive as well with said load. Believe me when I say that most truckers will drive as fast as the law or whatever speed their company will let them drive as rarely are these types of jobs paid by the hour, so we want to complete them as quickly as we are able to.


----------



## Melian

What's pissing me off? Oh I'm SO glad you asked! 

Several things, really:

1. I have been sitting in limbo with a 99% finished thesis for over a month, because my dumbass stats guys can't be bothered to write up their methods section!!

2. Every day, I have to hear about this idiotic student "strike" that is going on in Quebec. They are having their fees raised a nominal amount and, even after the increase, they will still be paying the lowest tuition in the country by far, yet they're super pissed off and acting like whiny babies who shit themselves 50 times and want the government to change their diapers. My fees are about 8X what they would pay with the increase (and rent here is at least double what they pay) - they can go fuck themselves. I hope the police get tired of listening to them and just cave their faces in with batons.

3. A guy who decapitated a sleeping passenger on a bus, then paraded around the bus with the head, while eating parts of it, was found "not criminally responsible" due to his mental state, and will soon be released from his VERY short period of psychiatric treatment. WTF. Someone should decapitate that piece of shit.

4. A while back, we had a mandatory 5 cent fee applied to purchases that required a plastic bag - it seemed that the money collected would be used to fund recycling programs etc. Now, it turns out that the fee just went to the companies, ie. they made a shit ton of money for something that used to be free. The fee is no longer mandatory, but companies will probably continue to charge it - the suggestion is that they will donate a portion of it. Ugh. Instead of dealing with it this way, why couldn't they make it mandatory to donate the fee? This doesn't affect me, because I have used cloth bags for over a decade so they're not getting my money either way, but the whole thing is so fucking stupid that I can't bear to hear about it anymore!

5. There is a transgendered contestant in the Miss Universe Canada competition. This is not what's pissing me off, as I fully support trans individuals and all that. What pisses me off is the fact that she's fighting so hard for the right to be objectified as much as other bimbos who were born with a vagina. What a waste of time.

That's enough for now. There's more, though.

ETA: While I was typing this, I heard on the news that you can now receive a $10K fine if you are caught washing your car in your driveway in Toronto. Ugh...I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> What's pissing me off? Oh I'm SO glad you asked!
> 
> Several things, really:
> 
> 1. I have been sitting in limbo with a 99% finished thesis for over a month, because my dumbass stats guys can't be bothered to write up their methods section!!
> 
> 2. Every day, I have to hear about this idiotic student "strike" that is going on in Quebec. They are having their fees raised a nominal amount and, even after the increase, they will still be paying the lowest tuition in the country by far, yet they're super pissed off and acting like whiny babies who shit themselves 50 times and want the government to change their diapers. My fees are about 8X what they would pay with the increase (and rent here is at least double what they pay) - they can go fuck themselves. I hope the police get tired of listening to them and just cave their faces in with batons.
> 
> 3. A guy who decapitated a sleeping passenger on a bus, then paraded around the bus with the head, while eating parts of it, was found "not criminally responsible" due to his mental state, and will soon be released from his VERY short period of psychiatric treatment. WTF. Someone should decapitate that piece of shit.
> 
> 4. A while back, we had a mandatory 5 cent fee applied to purchases that required a plastic bag - it seemed that the money collected would be used to fund recycling programs etc. Now, it turns out that the fee just went to the companies, ie. they made a shit ton of money for something that used to be free. The fee is no longer mandatory, but companies will probably continue to charge it - the suggestion is that they will donate a portion of it. Ugh. Instead of dealing with it this way, why couldn't they make it mandatory to donate the fee? This doesn't affect me, because I have used cloth bags for over a decade so they're not getting my money either way, but the whole thing is so fucking stupid that I can't bear to hear about it anymore!
> 
> 5. There is a transgendered contestant in the Miss Universe Canada competition. This is not what's pissing me off, as I fully support trans individuals and all that. What pisses me off is the fact that she's fighting so hard for the right to be objectified as much as other bimbos who were born with a vagina. What a waste of time.
> 
> That's enough for now. There's more, though.
> 
> ETA: While I was typing this, I heard on the news that you can now receive a $10K fine if you are caught washing your car in your driveway in Toronto. Ugh...I don't want to live on this planet anymore.




I love you in so many ways.

:bow:


----------



## BigChaz

I have no problems with people who smoke weed. However, I do have a problem with them smoking so much weed next door that my house constantly smells like it and it's fucking disgusting and it reeks.

If I could get away with it, I would go over there and put out their joints one by one by shoving them into their fucking eye sockets and making them eat their fucking bongs shard by shard.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> ETA: While I was typing this, I heard on the news that you can now receive a $10K fine if you are caught washing your car in your driveway in Toronto. Ugh...I don't want to live on this planet anymore.



Why in the name of flat-footed fuck would you get a $10k fine for washing your car in your driveway?? Are you supposed to do it on the street or something?


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Why in the name of flat-footed fuck would you get a $10k fine for washing your car in your driveway?? Are you supposed to do it on the street or something?



It has to do with illegal dumping of solvents into the sewer system or some shit like that. Meanwhile, most people wash their cars with small amounts of plant-based, non-toxic soap and warm water.


----------



## samuraiscott

People who had kids at such an early age that they never outgrew the childish high school mindset.


----------



## likeitmatters

LeoGibson said:


> Not speaking to texting or talking while you drive, because we are in agreement there. As to wide loads I understand aggravation with them and I have even done that for a living. However, something for your consideration is that those type of loads are governed by permit of the state it is traveling in. The state decides what the route and maximum allowable speed depending on total weight, height, or width. So even if the speed limit is 65, by permit that load's speed limit may only be 45 mph. It also governs what time of day you can drive as well with said load. Believe me when I say that most truckers will drive as fast as the law or whatever speed their company will let them drive as rarely are these types of jobs paid by the hour, so we want to complete them as quickly as we are able to.




I have the upmost respect for truckers as I was a trucker back in the day however those people with hummers and suv's and whatever that are not doing the speed limit because they may not be able to afford the gasoline and are in my way drives me nuts.


----------



## LeoGibson

likeitmatters said:


> I have the upmost respect for truckers as I was a trucker back in the day however those people with hummers and suv's and whatever that are not doing the speed limit because they may not be able to afford the gasoline and are in my way drives me nuts.



:blush:I would have known that if I paid a modicum of attention to your subject line and seen you what you were referencing.:doh: Sorry. I agree, those tools drive me nuts too.


----------



## MrBob

I've woken up and my entire body aches and it's seriously pissing me off. Epic length band practise last night in a stifling oven of a room has left me unbelievably dehydrated and every muscle in my frame knotted beyond belief. Heavens-to-Betsy, I would give anything in the world for some deep tissue massage right about now!


----------



## biglynch

My nextdoor neighbour's little shit waggon of a dog. The dirty midnight barking, angry bastard.


----------



## lovelocs

I am about to have to turn my heat on in JUNE.


----------



## Librarygirl

THURSDAY! What was it yesterday? Do I speak a foreign language (well, I do, but i wasn't!)? Spent all morning with readers and volunteers developing apparent deafness every time my assistant or I opened our mouths to ask/ tell them anything. 

Then ended up having a bizarre online chat with a friend who suddenly flipped at something I said and lost it with me, when I really hadn't meant anything by what I said and was baffled by the reaction I got.

The whole day left me feeling SO angry and frustrated. It has always been a pet hate of mine since childhood - people misinterpreting what I say and feel / patronising me and the general sense that some people are on a different wavelength and there is no way of reasoning with them.


----------



## ManBeef

Cheating on my diet. I have been hard at work losing this 60lbs n I gave into the hunger pains. I have had worse but this time... IDK... I disappointed myself so bad


----------



## Surlysomething

ManBeef said:


> Cheating on my diet. I have been hard at work losing this 60lbs n I gave into the hunger pains. I have had worse but this time... IDK... I disappointed myself so bad


 
Don't be so hard on yourself. 

Fresh start every day - GO!

:happy:


----------



## KHayes666

I normally would never post on here but today my fiancee learned that her dog of 13 years has to be put down. Then I saw that ASPCA commercial and it made me sad. Sucks that animals are abused and neglected while others can't survive surgery that humans can.

Maybe someday there will be a Dr. Doolittle in the sense we can pinpoint what's wrong with them and be able to fix it...but for now it sucks, both for the pets and their caretakers.


----------



## Surlysomething

KHayes666 said:


> I normally would never post on here but today my fiancee learned that her dog of 13 years has to be put down. Then I saw that ASPCA commercial and it made me sad. Sucks that animals are abused and neglected while others can't survive surgery that humans can.
> 
> Maybe someday there will be a Dr. Doolittle in the sense we can pinpoint what's wrong with them and be able to fix it...but for now it sucks, both for the pets and their caretakers.




It's good to have somewhere to vent. Come back if you want, we're a pretty cool bunch. (hard to believe, eh?)


----------



## BLK360

The remarriage of my mother to a physically abusive man whom I have repeatedly been outspoken against, and repeatedly resorted to violently beating into unconsciousness. Randomly venting here I guess. Is it wrong to club to death the groom at a wedding?


----------



## Surlysomething

The people across the hall blaze non-stop and while I don't care that they do, I just happen to be the only person in the world that HATES the smell. 

Nothing like going into your bedroom and it smells like a grow-op.


----------



## Surlysomething

Another sprained ankle.


----------



## MrBob

Surlysomething said:


> Another sprained ankle.



Ouch. Ice and elevation.

Less painful but very annoying....my PC's monitor broke this morning. Shitballs!


----------



## Librarygirl

Surlysomething said:


> Another sprained ankle.



Rest it well and I really hope it's better soon.

Take care
x


----------



## VVET

BLK360 said:


> The remarriage of my mother to a physically abusive man whom I have repeatedly been outspoken against, and repeatedly resorted to violently beating into unconsciousness. Randomly venting here I guess. Is it wrong to club to death the groom at a wedding?



What's an accidental gun discharge or two, at a wedding in Texas?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Another sprained ankle.



Bummer! Sorry to hear that. Such a nagging PITA injury. I'll second the others and just say remember RICE. Rest, Ice, Compression, and Elevation. Least that was the mantra of my football coaches. 

Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> Rest it well and I really hope it's better soon.
> 
> Take care
> x




Thanks. I think i'm more pissed off than anything. Great way to start my week. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Bummer! Sorry to hear that. Such a nagging PITA injury. I'll second the others and just say remember RICE. Rest, Ice, Compression, and Elevation. Least that was the mantra of my football coaches.
> 
> Hope you heal quickly.



Thanks, R. 

It sucks! I never know it's coming either as I didn't do anything out of the ordinary (like ballet or break-dancing). Haha.

Did the "RICE". Now it's just the slow wait until i'm back to "normal" (whatever the hell that is).


----------



## BLK360

VVET said:


> What's an accidental gun discharge or two, at a wedding in Texas?



No worse than Thursday evening.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Someone in my life that is purposefully being insanely PASSIVE=AGGRESSIVE.....belitteling me and trying
to push my buttons.....He used to really almost be in
love with me (despite being married to a very unhealthy woman)..
I guess he's just jealous of my awesome amazing life...... 

I really can't believe what a prick he was.....and he is a LITTLE FUCKER too*


----------



## BigWheels

My nasty roommates' cats messing everywhere... and she's a big slob. Never cleaning up behind herself or the animals!!!(GAG!!!) 

And my double steroid shots in my back have made me feel worse than before I went in. :::ready to cry from the pain:::


----------



## BigWheels

Surlysomething said:


> The people across the hall blaze non-stop and while I don't care that they do, I just happen to be the only person in the world that HATES the smell.



I second that! YUCK!


----------



## BigWheels

BLK360 said:


> Is it wrong to club to death the groom at a wedding?



Nope! Just don't have witnesses... a coat closet or back room do wonders for noise suppression


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Someone in my life that is purposefully being insanely PASSIVE=AGGRESSIVE.....belitteling me and trying
> to push my buttons.....He used to really almost be in
> love with me (despite being married to a very unhealthy woman)..
> I guess he's just jealous of my awesome amazing life......
> 
> I really can't believe what a prick he was.....and he is a LITTLE FUCKER too*




The future is bright and enough is enough! True friends are consistent, always there, caring and don't make excuses, use you or try to make you feel bad when you express yourself and are open with them. When people act in such a way, it is about them and not about you. You can but feel sorry for someone who is so messed up that would react to the offer of true love and friendship in this way. 
I guess however kind a person you are, there comes a point when you see a person's true colours and realise you can't let them FUCK up your own happiness.


----------



## JenFromOC

I feel like I'm too young to have so much pain....that doctors say can't be helped with medication, physical therapy, and/or pain management. What do I have to look forward to?


----------



## socrates73

Librarygirl said:


> The future is bright and enough is enough! True friends are consistent, always there, caring and don't make excuses, use you or try to make you feel bad when you express yourself and are open with them. When people act in such a way, it is about them and not about you. You can but feel sorry for someone who is so messed up that would react to the offer of true love and friendship in this way.
> I guess however kind a person you are, there comes a point when you see a person's true colours and realise you can't let them FUCK up your own happiness.



I agree. It is sad that he is responding this way about his feelings. Sounds like to me he did not have the courage to acknowledge them and he does not know how to handle it. Things happen for a reason and most of the time it works out for the best. Keep your head up.


----------



## BigWheels

JenFromOC said:


> I feel like I'm too young to have so much pain....that doctors say can't be helped with medication, physical therapy, and/or pain management. What do I have to look forward to?



I am in the same boat. I am doing meditation to try & get a higher level of tolerance for the pain. But life can still be lived. I do it in spite of my pain. I've just had to adjust what I do & don't do. 

And here's a kiss for your boo-boos.:kiss2: I hope it helps. PM if you want to chat more.


----------



## biglynch

can't win, don't try... rubbish day, and screw trains.


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Bummer! RICE. Rest, Ice, Compression, and Elevation. Least that was the mantra of my football coaches.
> 
> Hope you heal quickly.



Leo, Great advice! I wish my football coaches had the same outlooks as your coaches. I still have nightmares from when I played in high school. Here's one of my flashbacks 
Coach Sauers



Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, R.
> 
> It sucks! I never know it's coming either as I didn't do anything out of the ordinary (like ballet or break-dancing). Haha.
> 
> Did the "RICE". Now it's just the slow wait until i'm back to "normal" (whatever the hell that is).



Surly, sorry to hear about your ankle. Hope it is feeling a little better by now. I gave up on trying to figure out what "normal" was years ago.

Anyway, to answer the original question. Today, seems like everything is pissing me off. Just one of those days. Sad thing is I still have a little under 11 hours left before my shift ends.


----------



## deanbpm

I am pissed off because I am bored.


----------



## Librarygirl

Inspired by the likes of 'Who do you think you are' I've been doing my family history.

Sadly no one wrote a book called 'My ancestor was probably a German Jewish coffee roaster' and I've just wasted ANOTHER hour on ancestry and got no further.....SO frustrating!


----------



## Wanderer

ManBeef said:


> Cheating on my diet. I have been hard at work losing this 60lbs n I gave into the hunger pains. I have had worse but this time... IDK... I disappointed myself so bad



I say to you as I've said to all of my unhappy fat friends: I'd take those pounds off your hands if I could.  In the meantime, you shouldn't be on a starvation diet anyway; without carbs and proteins, your body can't burn the fat. You're alive and fully capable of losing the weight, so it isn't the end of the world; just pick yourself up and keep going.

For me? Oh, where to begin...

First off, I live in my sister's back room. This is because my sister needs me to keep her family going; without me, quite literally, a lot of things just don't get done... like cleaning the cats' litter boxes, waking everyone up in time for school and appointments, etc.

Then too, I'm broke. Supporting my sister's family drained me faster than Dracula.

Then three, I'm currently the only one bringing in any money to the house. It isn't much of a job... I took over my sister's babysitting job next door when her leg went south... but it's something. Thing is, with just $100/week, I see that money just long enough to wave goodbye... I don't get a penny.

Then four, because I live with my sister's family, I'm not even eligible for benefits. Food stamps requires separate food storage, looking for work requires a car I no longer have (it broke), etc.

And finally...

This morning, they woke me up an hour before my alarm would have gone off to get ready for babysitting, because her husband was going to the store and couldn't take time to fix breakfast. After fixing a package of bacon and a half-dozen eggs (all the eggs left in the house at the time), I was out of time to actually eat anything and had to run next door, where I don't get to eat anyway. I literally had nothing to eat until after 7 PM.

The kids I babysit are, to be kind about it, pains. I'm forbidden to spank them, so when they start hitting each other, hitting the dog or giving me entirely too much drama to deal with, all I can do is remind them how their father is going to feel about what they're doing!

And with no car, all I can do to get away for any length of time is either walk to the park (and sit on a bench) or huddle in my room with my computer.

I want OUT!


----------



## KHayes666

I have a really bad migraine and I have to drive a forklift tonight at work....ugh.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Inspired by the likes of 'Who do you think you are' I've been doing my family history.
> 
> Sadly no one wrote a book called 'My ancestor was probably a German Jewish coffee roaster' and I've just wasted ANOTHER hour on ancestry and got no further.....SO frustrating!



I know how you feel. Apparently Mexico has vast an meticulous records, some of the best, but they are Only available by heading to local churches where they are kept. They don't have anything online. :-|


----------



## biglynch

Dear neck,
Why all of a sudden do you hate me? This pain you have turned up to the party with is totaly unacceptable. Please understand Neck, that we need to work as a team for the next 12 hours of work, and it must be said that your current bad attitude, and painfull shots everytime I try to use you is causing a bit of a rift. I do hope that you will sort your act out and return to painfree head moving duties soon.

With thanks,
Aiden.


----------



## MrBob

The fact that the Wales vs ACT Brumbies rugby match was not televised today...and the radio stream from Australia went down at half time. Annoying!

And now I can't escape the football (soccer). Now I like footie, I try and watch every match my team plays...but I'm not going to sit there and watch Poland vs Russia. There's a danger I may have to do productive things if this keeps up.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Bumper stickers...here's a triple jump fuck you to all bumper stickers


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I think a better question would be, what isn't pissing me off today. Much shorter list.


----------



## Librarygirl

Ok...Well, aside from the weather (summer...where are you?)
Manipulative people. People who play games and say things to provoke a particular reaction. This may be like my boss, who tries to put me in my place, remind me that she can make my life miserable and generally says stuff in a dramatic way that makes it seem like she is about to tell me something awful, even when she isn't. Or like other people, who play on my feelings, hint at things they know I would dearly love to hear, for their own selfish ends.

Note to selfish and scheming people....I am nice, kind and open/honest. This does NOT equal STUPID.
Please don't insult my intelligence. Just cos I can't see why anyone would want to spend their life playing games instead of just saying what they think / feel and being straightforward...I can see when it is happening!


----------



## Surlysomething

It's super muggy out and it makes me feel like i'm wading through wet sand. Ugh.


----------



## KHayes666

Those damn Stracci's blew up the warehouse....."its only business" my ass!


----------



## cakeboy

It pisses me off when people wring their hands and say "Oh you shouldn't speak ill of the dead ZOMGBBQ!!!!" etc. A dead asshole is still an asshole.


----------



## KHayes666

Well my huge book project I've spent a year trying to write and research just went up in smoke. Someone beat me to it:






60 books of research down the drain.


----------



## Librarygirl

My boss. Yes, she didn't manage to make me redundant 18months ago, but she enjoys making my life difficult. I've spent the past year developing an aspect of our work, that I love, for no extra pay (filling in for the people she made redundant, because STUPIDLY, I care). Now she is taking that part of my job away and giving it to some random woman from another department for no apparent reason, when frankly I would have thought employment law would at least mean they ought to have drawn up a job description and created a vacancy first. And she delighted in freaking us all out by doing a by dramatic announcement. And was even saying at lunchtime "Oooh the look on your faces....I could see you were all worried after all the other announcements we've had in the past, hahahaha".

I'm sorry, but being amused at worrying and upsetting people makes you something of a psycho!


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> I'm sorry, but being amused at worrying and upsetting people makes you something of a psycho!



Maybe more than something.....that is just sadistic 

Have you ever checked if she is actually an elaborate suit being worn by Catbert?


----------



## Librarygirl

Catbert in heels! 
Yep, could be...
Maybe I should be worried that she is showing an interest in our tea and loo breaks. Wouldn't want those to be considered vacation!

Still, smile on face, "Once more unto the breech"....Wont' give her the satisfaction of knowing she's upset me!

(Just psyching myself up with a coffee first, lol!)


----------



## analikesyourface

I haven't eaten all day because it's been hot. As soon as I get cool, I'm hungry. 

I only have pasta, and it's almost bedtime. 

carbs+before bedtime eating= me gaining weight. Woohoo. 

The best part? I wouldn't mind gaining if it weren't for the lack of fat dudes in my area liking chubby chicks >..<


----------



## BigWheels

analikesyourface said:


> I haven't eaten all day because it's been hot. As soon as I get cool, I'm hungry.
> 
> I only have pasta, and it's almost bedtime.
> 
> carbs+before bedtime eating= me gaining weight. Woohoo.
> 
> The best part? I wouldn't mind gaining if it weren't for the lack of fat dudes in my area liking chubby chicks >..<



here i am:eat2:


----------



## analikesyourface

BigWheels said:


> here i am:eat2:



Vermont isn't close xD It is geographically, but the roads require going through new hampshire... I love the trip though.


----------



## BigWheels

analikesyourface said:


> Vermont isn't close xD It is geographically, but the roads require going through new hampshire... I love the trip though.



And the drive is an awesome either way. I love to travel thru New England, but the traffic sucks every time I hit a highway... esp. close to the coast. Ugh.

And what's pissing me off today is the oppressive heat... has had me physically sick all day in spite of doing multiple showers, fans (we don't own AC's in New England) has made me miserable all day. And too hot to cook... ugh


----------



## biglynch

shitters!!! gardening at 8:30... 2 hours later still going, its a 10x 10 square. 

12 nightshit with not alot sleep, great.


----------



## Lamia

That youtube video of those kids making the bus monitor cry is pissing me off!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l93wAqnPQwk


----------



## Aust99

biglynch said:


> shitters!!! gardening at 8:30... 2 hours later still going, its a 10x 10 square.
> 
> 12 nightshit with not alot sleep, great.



 Neck and back pain is the worst!


----------



## biglynch

Aust99 said:


> Neck and back pain is the worst!



yeah I will with that. Feelling good today tho, yey!


----------



## analikesyourface

BigWheels said:


> And the drive is an awesome either way. I love to travel thru New England, but the traffic sucks every time I hit a highway... esp. close to the coast. Ugh.
> 
> And what's pissing me off today is the oppressive heat... has had me physically sick all day in spite of doing multiple showers, fans (we don't own AC's in New England) has made me miserable all day. And too hot to cook... ugh



I don't know what you're talking about. We have an AC. 

My dad likes to just put it in his room and shut the door, however. Arse.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

What's pissing me off? The wait. I'm buying a home, loan is approved. The wait is killing me to close and to just move into my own house.


----------



## djudex

I was standing in Starbucks waiting for my mocha wiping the rain from my eyeglass lenses and _snickt_, the right arm breaks off. Guess driving three hours to Edmonton is off the ticket for this weekend.


----------



## LeoGibson

Beer headaches are pissing me off today.


----------



## Librarygirl

People who say they'll do stuff and then don't or otherwise say things they don't mean / feel. As Camus said, saying more than what is true = lying. It just hurts others.

People who change their mind / opinions / preferences from moment to moment. Thinking here of bosses who do this so that you never know what the 'right' thing to say or do is. Also, thinking of preferences / fetishes, some men who don't stay true to what they so strongly profess to be their needs. What is that all about?

Ok, finally, people who hold really loud business meetings / job interviews in coffee shops. I have come here because I want to GET AWAY from work.  No need to talk so LOUDLY about all your silly strategy and targets. WE, the innocent recreational coffee drinkers are NOT impressed with your loud voices, stupid jargon and flashy suits! I think we need three types of coffee shop. One for business types, one for people who don't pay attention to their crying children and one for the rest of us!

Rant over!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> As Camus said, saying more than what is true = lying.


This has to be the most intellectual thing ever posted in this board. 



> People who change their mind / opinions / preferences from moment to moment. [...] Also, thinking of preferences / fetishes, some men who don't stay true to what they so strongly profess to be their needs. What is that all about?


Could simply be a case of lying in order to look more favourable.


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, finally, people who hold really loud business meetings / job interviews in coffee shops. I have come here because I want to GET AWAY from work. No need to talk so LOUDLY about all your silly strategy and targets. WE, the innocent recreational coffee drinkers are NOT impressed with your loud voices, stupid jargon and flashy suits! I think we need three types of coffee shop. One for business types, one for people who don't pay attention to their crying children and one for the rest of us!
> 
> Rant over!



I hear you on this way. How about GOING FORWARD, you shut your pie hole more often. Haha.


----------



## Sasquatch!

.....we had a staff meeting in a coffee house yesterday. D:


----------



## BigWheels

Lamia said:


> That youtube video of those kids making the bus monitor cry is pissing me off!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l93wAqnPQwk



AGREED! If she had responded to those children, she would have been sued... doesn't seem fair.


----------



## BigWheels

Librarygirl said:


> I think we need three types of coffee shop. One for business types, one for people who don't pay attention to their crying children and one for the rest of us!



We in New England call that inside the shop, outside on the patio, and TO GO please! I also hate when the people inside decide their conversation is more important than me placing my order... I've actually had occasion to raise MY voice to the customer (eg... DO YOU MIND? I NEED TO ORDER MY COFFEE OR I WILL BE KILLING SOMEONE.) And as I do have an intimidating look that goes with it... it gets the point through 100% of the time. I had one time the server GAVE me the coffee for scaring the customer off (he was an obnoxious shit I guess for a while).

Well, off to the hospital for MORE needles. Too bad they don't do tattoos while hitting me with all those needles.


----------



## Surlysomething

I work with some truly miserable fucking people.

I'm bitchy, but at least i'm funny and couldn't really care less about the small stuff they sweat.

LONG WEEKEND HERE I COME!


----------



## Goreki

Having to fucking work today to cover a hypochondriacs shift. It's supposed to be my day off, and I'm sick. Bah!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I got a $160 ticket for having an expired registration the day before I was going to renew it.


----------



## Melian

Every photo of me is SO GODDAMN FUGLY. I'll put together a nice outfit or whatever, have a great night out somewhere, and then someone will send me some pictures that they took, and I look like a giant pile of shit every time. It ruins all my "happy" memories.

And if anyone jumps in and says, "oh, no you don't," I will track them down and rip out their genitals! Even my husband agrees with this fact (and it's basically never in a guy's best interest to agree that his wife looks bad).

I've even done some experiments (hey, it's what scientists do....) to determine exactly what expression I need to make so that it will capture accurately in pictures....and there isn't one. I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?

That is all.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Every photo of me is SO GODDAMN FUGLY. I'll put together a nice outfit or whatever, have a great night out somewhere, and then someone will send me some pictures that they took, and I look like a giant pile of shit every time. It ruins all my "happy" memories.
> 
> And if anyone jumps in and says, "oh, no you don't," I will track them down and rip out their genitals! Even my husband agrees with this fact (and it's basically never in a guy's best interest to agree that his wife looks bad).
> 
> I've even done some experiments (hey, it's what scientists do....) to determine exactly what expression I need to make so that it will capture accurately in pictures....and there isn't one. I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?
> 
> That is all.


 

The pictures you have posted here have looked fine, but I feel ya on the overall premise as I feel like I'm in the same boat. All I can say is that I guess some folks are just naturally more photogenic than others. I know that I have to look at usually 8-10 pictures or more before I come up with one I don't feel like I look at least half-way retarded. But I have friends that can roll out of bed and take great pictures. I hate when doing group shots with them and there I am the big ol picture ruin-er. That's my best guess anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Every photo of me is SO GODDAMN FUGLY. I'll put together a nice outfit or whatever, have a great night out somewhere, and then someone will send me some pictures that they took, and I look like a giant pile of shit every time. It ruins all my "happy" memories.
> 
> And if anyone jumps in and says, "oh, no you don't," I will track them down and rip out their genitals! Even my husband agrees with this fact (and it's basically never in a guy's best interest to agree that his wife looks bad).
> 
> I've even done some experiments (hey, it's what scientists do....) to determine exactly what expression I need to make so that it will capture accurately in pictures....and there isn't one. I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?
> 
> That is all.




Oh no you draaaarrgaaahaahahalemmegolemmegoooaaaarghstopitstopitsto....


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Every photo of me is SO GODDAMN FUGLY. I'll put together a nice outfit or whatever, have a great night out somewhere, and then someone will send me some pictures that they took, and I look like a giant pile of shit every time. It ruins all my "happy" memories.
> 
> And if anyone jumps in and says, "oh, no you don't," I will track them down and rip out their genitals! Even my husband agrees with this fact (and it's basically never in a guy's best interest to agree that his wife looks bad).
> 
> I've even done some experiments (hey, it's what scientists do....) to determine exactly what expression I need to make so that it will capture accurately in pictures....and there isn't one. I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?
> 
> That is all.



Some people are just not photogenic. My good friend Dee is tasty yum but invariably looks like donkey tongue in photos. Very strange.


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> Every photo of me is SO GODDAMN FUGLY. I'll put together a nice outfit or whatever, have a great night out somewhere, and then someone will send me some pictures that they took, and I look like a giant pile of shit every time. It ruins all my "happy" memories.
> 
> And if anyone jumps in and says, "oh, no you don't," I will track them down and rip out their genitals! Even my husband agrees with this fact (and it's basically never in a guy's best interest to agree that his wife looks bad).
> 
> I've even done some experiments (hey, it's what scientists do....) to determine exactly what expression I need to make so that it will capture accurately in pictures....and there isn't one. I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?
> 
> That is all.



Post the pictures...we won't sugarcoat it.

I had to take some passport photo's yesterday....I looked like a Scandinavian serial killer. I don't think I've ever been in a photo I'm happy with.


----------



## Tad

OK, just curious Melian....maybe one more experiment to try

And one last experiment to maybe try, get someone to take a picture when you are not looking at the camera, and are busy picturing a scrumptious BHM to whom you are about to unspeakable thing (assuming you can manage to ignore the camera and focus on your minds eye). Because if your expression with that in your thoughts still doesn't work, I'm thinking your evil twin keeps jumping in front of cameras without you noticing or something.


----------



## LeoGibson

Doctors are pissing me off today.

Went in for what I was hoping would be a cortizone shot into my elbow to start some healing, and the orthopaedic doctor doesn't agree with the diagnosis of tennis elbow. He thinks that from what I told him and how the forearm and elbow felt and reacted to his testing that it is probably a torn muscle or ruptured tendon or quite possibly both together. So in short, no cortizone shot for me since he wants an MRI to see exactly what's going on before treating it. Great, there goes another couple weeks trying to get this taken care of.


----------



## MattB

Melian said:


> Every photo of me is SO GODDAMN FUGLY. I'll put together a nice outfit or whatever, have a great night out somewhere, and then someone will send me some pictures that they took, and I look like a giant pile of shit every time. It ruins all my "happy" memories.
> 
> And if anyone jumps in and says, "oh, no you don't," I will track them down and rip out their genitals! Even my husband agrees with this fact (and it's basically never in a guy's best interest to agree that his wife looks bad).
> 
> I've even done some experiments (hey, it's what scientists do....) to determine exactly what expression I need to make so that it will capture accurately in pictures....and there isn't one. I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?
> 
> That is all.



I've learned if I don't smile in pics I look way better. When I smile I just look goofy. (<---See avatar.) So, I generally look angry in pics but it works. I hate having my picture taken anyways, it's like being poked.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?



Are you sure your image isn't being usurped by an alternate dimension version of you?

Honestly, I make shit expressions in photos and tend to look like lobotomy patient.


----------



## Sasquatch!

LeoGibson said:


> Doctors are pissing me off today.
> 
> Went in for what I was hoping would be a cortizone shot into my elbow to start some healing, and the orthopaedic doctor doesn't agree with the diagnosis of tennis elbow. He thinks that from what I told him and how the forearm and elbow felt and reacted to his testing that it is probably a torn muscle or ruptured tendon or quite possibly both together. So in short, no cortizone shot for me since he wants an MRI to see exactly what's going on before treating it. Great, there goes another couple weeks trying to get this taken care of.



Although....it's good he's looking into it properly rather than just injecting you and telling you to naff off.


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> Although....it's good he's looking into it properly rather than just injecting you and telling you to naff off.



Oh yeah, I agree. I'm glad he wants to find out what it is exactly and not relying on what may be a misdiagnosis from the earlier doctor. I would have still liked the cortizone shot though because it would have knocked down the inflammation a bit and made life and work more bearable while we wait for the MRI, and since this happened on the job we are going through Worker's Compensation for it and that means it will take 2-3 weeks to get through the system most likely before I can get said MRI and further treatment. The cortizone would have been just a "band-aid" but I wouldn't have minded.

P.S. He did offer me some pain pills, but since he doesn't know me and my old family doctor retired a few years ago, I didn't feel like trying to explain to him that I have a high tolerance for pain and an even higher tolerance for drugs for some damn reason, and unless you throw a pretty strong opiate at me, like oxycontin or percocets, or dilaudid, then just about everything else you give me is no different from me taking M&M's. I've been like that since I was a kid but when you try to explain to a new doctor they look at you like you're some kind of junkie asshole looking to get high.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Every photo of me is SO GODDAMN FUGLY. I'll put together a nice outfit or whatever, have a great night out somewhere, and then someone will send me some pictures that they took, and I look like a giant pile of shit every time. It ruins all my "happy" memories.
> 
> And if anyone jumps in and says, "oh, no you don't," I will track them down and rip out their genitals! Even my husband agrees with this fact (and it's basically never in a guy's best interest to agree that his wife looks bad).
> 
> I've even done some experiments (hey, it's what scientists do....) to determine exactly what expression I need to make so that it will capture accurately in pictures....and there isn't one. I can take a picture while looking in a mirror and feeling fucking fantastic, and then the resulting picture looks like I have Down syndrome. What. The. Shit?
> 
> That is all.



you're a fucking Chud, you already know this  seriously though, do what I do and just make the most ridiculous face, nobody would suspect it from you.

I'm FUCKING PISSED because I got some sort of bug bite on my scrotum. If you're friends with me on bookface you probably already read about it, seriously though, it was fine, it was a little bite and then yesterday it swelled up like mad, I had giant balls and was in pain, I had a headache, my leg was achey and I think I was getting cold sweats. I figured if I felt bad this morning I'd go to the doctor. I woke up this morning and some of the swelling has gone down, I'm not really achey anymore but I still have a bit of a headache. (Headache could have been from the beer I drank [yes, I only had ONE, but still, I'm not trying to freak out here.])

So we'll see. Fucking spiders!! I know it's a spider bite because I saw the fuckers walking around in my new place.


----------



## MrBob

They've buried their eggs in your scrote man. I don't want to alarm you but, well...have you seen that bit in Alien when the little bastard pops out of John Hurt's chest. It'll be the same...only with *YOUR BALLS!*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

This cold needs to go somewhere


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> The pictures you have posted here have looked fine, but I feel ya on the overall premise as I feel like I'm in the same boat. All I can say is that I guess some folks are just naturally more photogenic than others. I know that I have to look at usually 8-10 pictures or more before I come up with one I don't feel like I look at least half-way retarded. But I have friends that can roll out of bed and take great pictures. I hate when doing group shots with them and there I am the big ol picture ruin-er. That's my best guess anyway.





djudex said:


> Some people are just not photogenic. My good friend Dee is tasty yum but invariably looks like donkey tongue in photos. Very strange.



Yeah, I think it just comes down to this: some people are not photogenic. And Leo, you're lucky if it only takes 8-10 pics for you to find a decent one - I'll only be moderately satisfied with ~1/100. It's pretty bad.



MrBob said:


> Post the pictures...we won't sugarcoat it.
> 
> I had to take some passport photo's yesterday....I looked like a Scandinavian serial killer. I don't think I've ever been in a photo I'm happy with.



Hahahaha.....nope. I've posted more than enough over the years and am spent.



Tad said:


> OK, just curious Melian....maybe one more experiment to try
> 
> And one last experiment to maybe try, get someone to take a picture when you are not looking at the camera, and are busy picturing a scrumptious BHM to whom you are about to unspeakable thing (assuming you can manage to ignore the camera and focus on your minds eye). Because if your expression with that in your thoughts still doesn't work, I'm thinking your evil twin keeps jumping in front of cameras without you noticing or something.



Hate to say it, but the last batch of totally terrible ones were taken without my knowledge, while I was out enjoying a festival. Wasn't even looking at the camera....and they were piss poor.



MattB said:


> I've learned if I don't smile in pics I look way better. When I smile I just look goofy. (<---See avatar.) So, I generally look angry in pics but it works. I hate having my picture taken anyways, it's like being poked.



Same here. Every time someone shows up to take a picture, I get extremely irate, and that probably contributes to the bad results. 



Mordecai said:


> Are you sure your image isn't being usurped by an alternate dimension version of you?
> 
> Honestly, I make shit expressions in photos and tend to look like lobotomy patient.



The alternate Melian deserves to be shot in the face (although, it looks like she already has been).


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> I hear you on this way. How about GOING FORWARD, you shut your pie hole more often. Haha.



Librarygirl,

I just re-read this and thought...hmmm...I hope she didn't think I was referring to her. I meant your co-worker with the shutting up. Sorry if it didn't come across right. Haha.


----------



## Librarygirl

Surlysomething said:


> Librarygirl,
> 
> I just re-read this and thought...hmmm...I hope she didn't think I was referring to her. I meant your co-worker with the shutting up. Sorry if it didn't come across right. Haha.



Haha! Thanks! I did read it a couple of times, but after a passing moment of worry, I guessed that was what you meant! Thanks for checking though!

Isn't "going forward" just one of the worst of these phrases? That and "around" being used instead of "about". If I ever start talking like that, someone please slap me!


----------



## KHayes666

It seems as if every single person I know and are friends with is trying to lose weight either by dieting or other means.

I can't complain because they're trying to better their lives and supporting them is the right thing to do as a friend....but at this rate there will be nobody fat left and FA's like me will practically be extinct.


----------



## superblooper

Christ. Why would you tell me that I in fact could have had a chance with you _after_ I tell you that I'm over you, and then guilt-trip me about not having those feelings for you any more?! :doh: I'm not going to apologise to you for how I do or don't feel.


----------



## Sasquatch!

superblooper said:


> Christ. Why would you tell me that I in fact could have had a chance with you _after_ I tell you that I'm over you, and then guilt-trip me about not having those feelings for you any more?! :doh: I'm not going to apologise to you for how I do or don't feel.



Sounds like someone is playing mind games. Naughty naughty.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Rain ,rain and more bloody rain. Come on we must be due afew good days .


----------



## VVET

You can have some of ours (Chicagoland) Expecting 98F(37C) today. Although we have had some rain finally after one of the driest (5th)Junes on record with less than an inch of rain for the month. (Thankfully we've just had an inch combining the last 2 days - was 2nd driest June until then)


----------



## LeoGibson

Friends and some family are aggravating me of late.

Next week is my 20th high school reunion and I guess it makes me an ogre or something because I have no wish to go. You see, I do not have much of a sense of nostalgia or sentimentality, I just wasn't wired that way. Those that I cared about back then, I still regularly see and talk to to this day. Those that I didn't care much for then, guess what, I still don't much care about them 20 years after the fact. I can think of no worse fate than an evening of hey how are you, meet my wife/husband/kids/dogs. Or what have you been up to or hey remember when you/I/they/whatever did that crazy/stupid/funny/outrageous thing? Yechh!!! Put a bullet in my frontal lobe now please.Thank You! 

Don't get me wrong, I had a good high school experience, I was popular, played on the football team, went to all the parties and all that, so it's not like I had a miserable time, I just don't look at it as the high point of my life I guess. In fact, it would seriously depress me to think that high school or college is where I peaked. I have had a nice 20 year run thus far. I have traveled and learned a lot. I have had some really great experiences, along with some really bad and hard ones, and they have given me a touch of knowledge and a little bit of wisdom and gravitas that I have come to enjoy. I feel like the last 20 years were way better than my school years, and I still have a youthful mind, I still want to travel more and learn more. I still refuse to grow all the way up, I mean for pete's sake my biggest goal right now is to get good enough to get on stage and play guitar in a rock-n-roll band! So I can't help but feel the next 20 years are gonna be even better than the last 20 were. I guess what I'm rambling on about is that I prefer to really live in this moment and look ahead and I'm just not one for looking back. I learn from my past as best I can, but have no wish to relive it I guess.

This is not a knock on those of you who do like to reminisce, after all we are all wired differently, thank God, but just me getting off my chest what those around me aren't hearing when I try to explain my feelings on reunions. Anyways, my feets be hurting from standing on this soapbox so I'll get off now!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Friends and some family are aggravating me of late.
> 
> Next week is my 20th high school reunion and I guess it makes me an ogre or something because I have no wish to go. You see, I do not have much of a sense of nostalgia or sentimentality, I just wasn't wired that way. Those that I cared about back then, I still regularly see and talk to to this day. Those that I didn't care much for then, guess what, I still don't much care about them 20 years after the fact. I can think of no worse fate than an evening of hey how are you, meet my wife/husband/kids/dogs. Or what have you been up to or hey remember when you/I/they/whatever did that crazy/stupid/funny/outrageous thing? Yechh!!! Put a bullet in my frontal lobe now please.Thank You!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I had a good high school experience, I was popular, played on the football team, went to all the parties and all that, so it's not like I had a miserable time, I just don't look at it as the high point of my life I guess. In fact, it would seriously depress me to think that high school or college is where I peaked. I have had a nice 20 year run thus far. I have traveled and learned a lot. I have had some really great experiences, along with some really bad and hard ones, and they have given me a touch of knowledge and a little bit of wisdom and gravitas that I have come to enjoy. I feel like the last 20 years were way better than my school years, and I still have a youthful mind, I still want to travel more and learn more. I still refuse to grow all the way up, I mean for pete's sake my biggest goal right now is to get good enough to get on stage and play guitar in a rock-n-roll band! So I can't help but feel the next 20 years are gonna be even better than the last 20 were. I guess what I'm rambling on about is that I prefer to really live in this moment and look ahead and I'm just not one for looking back. I learn from my past as best I can, but have no wish to relive it I guess.
> 
> This is not a knock on those of you who do like to reminisce, after all we are all wired differently, thank God, but just me getting off my chest what those around me aren't hearing when I try to explain my feelings on reunions. Anyways, my feets be hurting from standing on this soapbox so I'll get off now!




I'm kind of an amateur doctor Leo, and I just wanted to let you know that People who damage the frontal lobe are usually unable to plan or make good judgments. They also seem to be not be able to make plans for the future. They physically can't think into the future. So that might actually help the whole "live in the now." just be careful where you put that bullet. ;-)


----------



## Mordecai

I live in the almost now but not quite now.


----------



## superblooper

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds like someone is playing mind games. Naughty naughty.



Goodness, yes. *sigh*
Even worse than his persistence with the mind games is my frustrating tendency to play into them.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I'm pissed off that I live in a universe governed by the laws of physics. 

This isn't exactly new, though. I live with this point of rage every day.


----------



## djudex

The Dark Lady said:


> I'm pissed off that I live in a universe governed by the laws of physics.
> 
> This isn't exactly new, though. I live with this point of rage every day.



The laws of physics only apply if you allow sanity to get in the way. Take my advice and have a mental unhealth day once in a while, it helps keep things in perspective.

Perspective comes afterwards of course. In the process of doing so aw Hell nah! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Stopped to get a coffee on the way to work, left wallet at home.


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> Friends and some family are aggravating me of late.
> 
> Next week is my 20th high school reunion and I guess it makes me an ogre or something because I have no wish to go. You see, I do not have much of a sense of nostalgia or sentimentality, I just wasn't wired that way. Those that I cared about back then, I still regularly see and talk to to this day. Those that I didn't care much for then, guess what, I still don't much care about them 20 years after the fact. I can think of no worse fate than an evening of hey how are you, meet my wife/husband/kids/dogs. Or what have you been up to or hey remember when you/I/they/whatever did that crazy/stupid/funny/outrageous thing? Yechh!!! Put a bullet in my frontal lobe now please.Thank You!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I had a good high school experience, I was popular, played on the football team, went to all the parties and all that, so it's not like I had a miserable time, I just don't look at it as the high point of my life I guess. In fact, it would seriously depress me to think that high school or college is where I peaked. I have had a nice 20 year run thus far. I have traveled and learned a lot. I have had some really great experiences, along with some really bad and hard ones, and they have given me a touch of knowledge and a little bit of wisdom and gravitas that I have come to enjoy. I feel like the last 20 years were way better than my school years, and I still have a youthful mind, I still want to travel more and learn more. I still refuse to grow all the way up, I mean for pete's sake my biggest goal right now is to get good enough to get on stage and play guitar in a rock-n-roll band! So I can't help but feel the next 20 years are gonna be even better than the last 20 were. I guess what I'm rambling on about is that I prefer to really live in this moment and look ahead and I'm just not one for looking back. I learn from my past as best I can, but have no wish to relive it I guess.
> 
> This is not a knock on those of you who do like to reminisce, after all we are all wired differently, thank God, but just me getting off my chest what those around me aren't hearing when I try to explain my feelings on reunions. Anyways, my feets be hurting from standing on this soapbox so I'll get off now!


I feel the same exact way about high school and that's why I had no interest at all in going to any of my reunions.


----------



## Goreki

I'm almost too tired to function. No amount of coffee is helping.


----------



## Surlysomething

Who gets a cold in July? 



You're looking at her.


----------



## Goreki

Every time I drink when I'm dehydrated I get this shirty shoulder pain that lasts for half an hour after I drink water to fix it. It's like a big fucking railway spike right in the fucking joint. Ow


----------



## Librarygirl

Don't rain on my parade!

Why are some people so negative ? 
Why do they think that the fact they are having a hard time gives them carte blanche to say anything / hurt people / get angry / forget that other people have lives / feelings.

I'm sorry if people are not happy, but I'd like to think that even when I am not especially cheerful, I manage to remain kind and considerate towards others. I mean really, pissing people off hardly makes any situation better!!!

Frankly behaving like the world revolves around you is a deeply unattractive quality. There are times when if the most empathetic person's sympathy wears thin and you can no longer make allowances.

Thinking of several people here!!


----------



## topher38

I am pissed at myself for answering my phone when I can see the number is not one I need to hear from, if I was smart I would just change numbers, so this would not happen.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Frankly behaving like the world revolves around you is a deeply unattractive quality. There are times when if the most empathetic person's sympathy wears thin and you can no longer make allowances.



It doesn't revolve around me? BUT WHY WOULD THOSE SCHOOL CHILDREN LIE?!

Next you'll be telling me I don't have my own postcode


----------



## Surlysomething

80F here and i'm still rocking this dumbass cold.


----------



## KittyKitten

I've never seen such a webmaster who is so uncaring about the members of his forum and doesn't respond to any important private message you send him. Geez. Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> It doesn't revolve around me? BUT WHY WOULD THOSE SCHOOL CHILDREN LIE?!
> 
> Next you'll be telling me I don't have my own postcode



Sasquatchville is the centre of the universe!! As taught in all good schools!

Your humour very much proves the point - the people I was thinking of are seriously lacking a sense of humour. No one minds someone clever and funny, who doesn't take themselves too seriously, being the centre of attention!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Sasquatchville is the centre of the universe!! As taught in all good schools!
> 
> Your humour very much proves the point - the people I was thinking of are seriously lacking a sense of humour. No one minds someone clever and funny, who doesn't take themselves too seriously, being the centre of attention!



I think this calls for a high five! *puts hand up* :happy:


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> I think this calls for a high five! *puts hand up* :happy:



Indeed...*High five*! 

Should we have a National Sasquatch Day perhaps??


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> Indeed...*High five*!
> 
> Should we have a National Sasquatch Day perhaps??



Let me guess... "Hell to the yes" ??


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Should we have a National Sasquatch Day perhaps??





ODFFA said:


> Let me guess... "Hell to the yes" ??



Hell to the Yes!  *makes preparations for a kissing booth*


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan

what pissed me off is people bashing me cause i don't have good grammar


----------



## djudex

/hides from the inevitable carnage


----------



## KittyKitten

Well, I take it back!!!:batting: Took a while though!


----------



## biglynch

grrrrr! Gout sucks ass! Thankfully i have good tablets new that sort it out but suprise attacks still hurt like a bitch for a day or so. Screw you toe!


----------



## socrates73

I did not get any sleep ... It is going to be a LONG day.


----------



## ODFFA

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> what pissed me off is people bashing me cause i don't have good grammar



Sorry to hear someone was giving you a hard time! I do a lot of proofreading and 'grammar naziing' as part of my job and I would honestly say, don't worry about people bashing you (easier said... I know!). People have different strengths and weaknesses and we need to be able to respect each other despite them. Don't sweat it, such drama is part of life unfortunately! Hope you're feeling better already


----------



## Melian

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> what pissed me off is people bashing me cause i don't have good grammar



So read a short article on the basics (capitals, commas, etc), and your problem will be at least 50% solved.


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan

u got earthbound picture <3


----------



## Melian

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> u got earthbound picture <3



Best game EVER


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan

yes it is.  i love it. my all time fave game ever


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ONE FRUSTRATION dream after another.......WTF
I post my dreams in the LOUNGE....and swear to GOD....
pretty much every nite is FRUSTRATION.....

my j o b sucks *


----------



## Surlysomething

People that preface all their replies with "don't forget..."

I didn't forget, I didn't know. And for the most part, your take on anything isn't what I give a shit about.

SERVED


----------



## cakeboy

Functionally retarded celebrities and the mouth-breathers who worship them.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

cakeboy said:


> Functionally retarded celebrities and the mouth-breathers who worship them.



A la Pornstar Kim Kardashian?!


----------



## cakeboy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A la Pornstar Kim Kardashian?!



Her and so many more. Ugh.


----------



## AuntHen

Soo my sister is pregnant and she went for an appointment today to determine the sex of the baby. Only the doctor doesn't tell her... she bought one of those cakes to find out (it is pink or blue inside)... family is coming over to her house to do that tonight. Well, the family is all going out to a restaurant beforehand and my sister, instead of asking me to go too, asked me to babysit. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Surlysomething

fat9276 said:


> Soo my sister is pregnant and she went for an appointment today to determine the sex of the baby. Only the doctor doesn't tell her... she bought one of those cakes to find out (it is pink or blue inside)... family is coming over to her house to do that tonight. Well, the family is all going out to a restaurant beforehand and my sister, instead of asking me to go too, asked me to babysit. Wow. Just wow.




I would all of a sudden be busy. But i'm so sorry it's happened.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> Soo my sister is pregnant and she went for an appointment today to determine the sex of the baby. Only the doctor doesn't tell her... she bought one of those cakes to find out (it is pink or blue inside)... family is coming over to her house to do that tonight. Well, the family is all going out to a restaurant beforehand and my sister, instead of asking me to go too, asked me to babysit. Wow. Just wow.


What was your answer? 

And that's awful. I'm sorry she did that.


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> I would all of a sudden be busy. But i'm so sorry it's happened.





CastingPearls said:


> What was your answer?
> 
> And that's awful. I'm sorry she did that.



Thanks ladies. Unfortuanately the situation makes it a bit difficult to just say no. First, I am staying with her for a few weeks until I officially move out of state (I just moved out of my little house recently), second she asked me right in front of my 5 year old niece (whom I adore) and my niece said in a hopeful tone "will you watch me Aunt B?" 

So I was mad. Then I cried. Then I sucked it up and enjoyed time with my niece, who, at least was more than happy to have my company. If my sister does not, so be it.

*Just as a side-note... I stay out of her way (have my own room) and try not to impose on their family/private time as I know it can be difficult when someone (even family) lives with you. She also works, so she does not see me much anyway. I do not understand her sometimes.


----------



## balletguy

Not that big of a deal but I had a bad night o sleep last night now.....i cant get to sleep


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Pissed off at the minute feel like im stuck in a rut, no ambition ,no get up and go, no goals life is just passing me by and don't know what to do about it. Apart from whine


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm pissed because I can't rep the people I want to. If the there were more rep-worthy posts this wouldn't be a problem. I'm holding all of you accountable.


----------



## LeoGibson

For some odd reason, every-damn-thing is pissing me off today.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pissed because I can't rep the people I want to. If the there were more rep-worthy posts this wouldn't be a problem. I'm holding all of you accountable.



Just get your period?


----------



## Surlysomething

Yeah thanks for deciding to install your Ikea furniture above my FUCKING HEAD on a Monday night. You couldn't have a little respect and tell me you were going to be banging on fucking wood above my head with a hammer for TWO HOURS? You didn't think it would be a little respectful to give me a head's up or ask me when a good time would be? Fucking people, man. World is full of a bunch of unwashed assholes.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Yeah thanks for deciding to install your Ikea furniture above my FUCKING HEAD on a Monday night. You couldn't have a little respect and tell me you were going to be banging on fucking wood above my head with a hammer for TWO HOURS? You didn't think it would be a little respectful to give me a head's up or ask me when a good time would be? Fucking people, man. World is full of a bunch of unwashed assholes.



Maybe 7:00 A.M. Sunday morning would be a good time to install a couple ceiling fans?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Maybe 7:00 A.M. Sunday morning would be a good time to install a couple ceiling fans?



The thing is...I don't feel like being mean back. I just want them to STFU and have some respect. I'm all for peaceful living conditions.


----------



## Goreki

My fucking housemate sat for a month in front of the gas heater every night for five hours a night. I had asked her not to do that. Her one responsibility is to make sure the bills get paid. They're still in my name - which I will fix as soon as I can - so guess who can't be fucked paying them on time? And guess who is getting the shitty credit rating? 

Fuck this shit. I'm getting a doughnut and taking the twenty minute break that I usually don't take but am still legally entitled to when I'm alone in the store.


----------



## Surlysomething

no accountability
Don't shoot the messenger and stop trying to school me on your way of thinking and that white lies and making things appear differently than they really are, ok. The one thing in my life I stand by is truth. I tell it. There's no way around that. I am filterless. Especially for cruel-ass bullshit. People need to know when they're getting fucked over and lied to.

I'm in my goddamn 40's so you better get used to it.


----------



## KHayes666

I [pro0abaly wopn';t rembver this tomorrow but rihhjt now I feel like flapping my wings and runnin down the street sinnging yippie tye yai ay!


----------



## biglynch

the olympic travel to get to work is awful, and i just cant seen to anything right at mo. Bad times.


----------



## EMH1701

Today will be forever known as "the day the coffee died" at work.

Due to budget cuts, they took away our free coffee. They also took away the water machines which were attached to the sinks. The coffee I can understand. The water makes no sense. If it was that big of a drain on electricity or whatever, why install them in the first place?

I guess I shouldn't be as pissed off as I am. We are having layoffs. I worry about my job but I'm in one of the units making an actual profit. The new CEO even mentioned that my unit was a bright spot in his first company meeting on Tuesday.


----------



## EMH1701

biglynch said:


> the olympic travel to get to work is awful, and i just cant seen to anything right at mo. Bad times.



Ah, you're in England? I sympathize. There must be a ton of tourists around.


----------



## biglynch

EMH1701 said:


> Ah, you're in England? I sympathize. There must be a ton of tourists around.



i work right next to the olyimpic stadium about 500m away... its crazy! Mind the games have been awesome.


----------



## Tad

EMH1701 said:


> Today will be forever known as "the day the coffee died" at work.
> 
> Due to budget cuts, they took away our free coffee. They also took away the water machines which were attached to the sinks. The coffee I can understand. The water makes no sense. If it was that big of a drain on electricity or whatever, why install them in the first place?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be as pissed off as I am. We are having layoffs.  I worry about my job but I'm in one of the units making an actual profit. The new CEO even mentioned that my unit was a bright spot in his first company meeting on Tuesday.



That sucks  And that sort of thing is pretty small change, really, but can make such a moral difference.

As for the water machines, likely they were rented, so the savings would be on that.


----------



## Librarygirl

Ok, so I had upsetting nightmares last night, woke up with a migraine and just when I relax as I sit down in Starbucks, they start playing "Busy", irritating jazz. ARGGH

Where is that lovely Turkish/ Arabic music they were playing last week...That made me think of my little scenario as outlined in the Oddest Fantasy thread.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, so I had upsetting nightmares last night, woke up with a migraine and just when I relax as I sit down in Starbucks, they start playing "Busy", irritating jazz. ARGGH
> 
> Where is that lovely Turkish/ Arabic music they were playing last week...That made me think of my little scenario as outlined in the Oddest Fantasy thread.



You should take it as a sign to pull a "Totnes" and ditch Starbucks


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> You should take it as a sign to pull a "Totnes" and ditch Starbucks




Never! I am their No.1 fan!!! Sad, but true! I love going to ones abroad though, where it is all different food and drink. In Japan I had a cherry blossom cake and a honey orange latte:eat2:

What happened in Totnes? I take it this is a place that would not feel like home to a Starbucks-addict, lol!


----------



## theronin23

I'm *so* sorry my words on the internet for 3 hours once a week for 5 weeks put you at such an inconvenience by crossing your eyeballs and apparently making you read them. If you KNOW me, you know this is in my nature. I've watched this same show a 3rd of my life. It's essentially Ronintrax at this point. It's just so interesting, I take to the internet to share my interest, because I know none of the friends I've made IRL share it, and I get shit from YOU TWO?! That's a laugh.


----------



## freakyfred

Laptop needs to be fixed and my old laptop is too much of an electrical hazard to use.

jimmies rustled.


----------



## shandyman

My thesis is really pissing me off today. Three weeks until I have to submit the bugger, a chapter left to write and my supervisor sending me retarded comments

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## djudex

I'm about 99% sure I have a urinary tract infection....I need to start drinking cranberry juice again.


----------



## Librarygirl

Not knowing what to do about a difficult situation and trying to resist the lure of wishful thinking and keep thinking with my head not my heart. I feel like no answer is an easy one and I may just have to do nothing till I feel more decisive. I'll be upset whichever I choose.

Psycho boss randomly laughing out loud in meeting. Then apologising to the person speaking and saying "It was nothing to do with you". WEIRD! And SO rude. Likewise the way she stares across the room when others are talking. She can't cope with not being the centre of attention! The extent of her craziness and narcissism knows no bounds!


----------



## biglynch

I'm really not very happy with myself at the moment. Indecisive and unmotivated. I dont know if I want to push harder for some things or wait a see how things turn out. I could be investing time in a massive dead end.


----------



## Surlysomething

djudex said:


> I'm about 99% sure I have a urinary tract infection....I need to start drinking cranberry juice again.



You might be pregnant. I'd check that out.


----------



## Goreki

I cannot for the life of me get any of the Minecraft mods I've downloaded to install properly. I just want to ride sharks, god damn you!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> I cannot for the life of me get any of the Minecraft mods I've downloaded to install properly. I just want to ride sharks, god damn you!



Pervert!!!


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Pervert!!!


I said sharks, not school children.


----------



## shandyman

Car broke down last night, so no car today...

However it looks like a cheap and easy fix when the part arrives


----------



## Librarygirl

I've had a migraine since last night and after one of the most trying days in the Reading Room in years, it has come back with a vengeance. Not quite sure how I got through the day. NOw feels Like someone is drilling into my head with neck pain to match. Shouldn't really have got the computer out and am now off to bed, but fed up that I don't feel like I can think enough to make any progress with my trip plans...Or write to friends on here.

Apologies - to anyone who is thinking "That librarygirl is rude". I'm not, I just feel terrible!

On a plus note - my beach house in Charleston got arranged today - one of my friends has got us a FREE stay in a beach condo!!!


----------



## shandyman

Librarygirl said:


> I've had a migraine since last night and after one of the most trying days in the Reading Room in years, it has come back with a vengeance. Not quite sure how I got through the day. NOw feels Like someone is drilling into my head with neck pain to match. Shouldn't really have got the computer out and am now off to bed, but fed up that I don't feel like I can think enough to make any progress with my trip plans...Or write to friends on here.
> 
> Apologies - to anyone who is thinking "That librarygirl is rude". I'm not, I just feel terrible!
> 
> On a plus note - my beach house in Charleston got arranged today - one of my friends has got us a FREE stay in a beach condo!!!


Cuddling up to a big belly will help your migraine


----------



## Sasquatch!

shandyman said:


> Cuddling up to a big belly will help your migraine



Quick! Find her a disembodied belly!! :huh:


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Quick! Find her a disembodied belly!! :huh:



I don't think he'll have to look far around this place.


----------



## Librarygirl

shandyman said:


> Cuddling up to a big belly will help your migraine



Feeling a bit better now (maybe it was thinking about this...!). Frankly a hug is just what I need right now!


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> Quick! Find her a disembodied belly!! :huh:





theronin23 said:


> I don't think he'll have to look far around this place.



(Quick aside...Well done me, first successful multi-quote!)
Ok, once the slight feeling of fear passed.....Maybe this could be a new line for the painkiller section of boots - a line of bellies to cure every type of headache!

I think ones with big strong arms, an attractive face and lips I might want to kiss would hold more appeal however! Some bellies are very attractive in their own right though!


----------



## Rojodi

Political tweets in my Twitter timeline, by NON-politicos!! Hey, if you're not a member of either the Pizza or CakeAndIceCream parties, I don't want to hear about your views!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> (Quick aside...Well done me, first successful multi-quote!)



Alright! You go girl! *fistbump*


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> Alright! You go girl! *fistbump*



*Fistbump*

Why thank you, Sassy!


----------



## SitiTomato

Consistently bust my ass at work, am told I'm the top employee. My only reward so far is a sore back and a messed up sleep schedule.

It's going to be my one year anniversary soon, I just wish there were any signs of progression.


----------



## BigChaz

I got pissed off pretty good at the doctor today. I went in today a very minor thing (hurt my knee) and they had me put on the hospital gown and everything, but being a really big guy apparently puts me in the realm of hospital gowns they have approximately two of. So they basically put a hospital gown on me that looks like a damn bib and I'm pretty sure everyone in that hospital walked by me at some point today! It's funny to me now, cause im chill like that, but come on. Its 2012 - damn near everyone is fat...be prepared!


----------



## MrBob

BigChaz said:


> I got pissed off pretty good at the doctor today. I went in today a very minor thing (hurt my knee) and they had me put on the hospital gown and everything, but being a really big guy apparently puts me in the realm of hospital gowns they have approximately two of. So they basically put a hospital gown on me that looks like a damn bib and I'm pretty sure everyone in that hospital walked by me at some point today! It's funny to me now, cause im chill like that, but come on. Its 2012 - damn near everyone is fat...be prepared!



What I want to know is...why do they make them backless? Under what circumstances is there such an emergency that you need to get to someone's ass instantly?


----------



## BigChaz

MrBob said:


> What I want to know is...why do they make them backless? Under what circumstances is there such an emergency that you need to get to someone's ass instantly?



You never know when your butt might need some sweet lovin.


----------



## agouderia

BigChaz said:


> I got pissed off pretty good at the doctor today. I went in today a very minor thing (hurt my knee) and they had me put on the hospital gown and everything, but being a really big guy apparently puts me in the realm of hospital gowns they have approximately two of. So they basically put a hospital gown on me that looks like a damn bib and I'm pretty sure everyone in that hospital walked by me at some point today! It's funny to me now, cause im chill like that, but come on. Its 2012 - damn near everyone is fat...be prepared!





MrBob said:


> What I want to know is...why do they make them backless? Under what circumstances is there such an emergency that you need to get to someone's ass instantly?



LOL - major transatlantic divide in the medical system!

No medical professional on the Eastern shores of the Atlantic would ever think of putting you in a hospital gown for a minor examination. Those backless things are restricted to actual surgery.
Europeans simply peel off or pull up whatever part of their clothing is - in your case getting out of one pants leg - needed to get the job done. 

A little cultural gap as to the definition of modesty there....


----------



## Tad

Come to think of it, Agouderia, I don't think I've ever been put in a hospital gown, even when getting broken bones dealt with or when getting a vasectomy.

I don't recall people I know up here mentioning having to wear them either....so I don't think it is anything like routine in Canada. Or maybe we are just too cheap to pay for all that laundry?


----------



## agouderia

Oh ... you Canadians are not Americans!

You're partly francophone and QE II is your queen ... you're semi-European!

So you might also have less issues with officially prescribed modesty.

It really is a US thing - I have hosts of anecdotes from frazzled Europeans doubting they were being examined probably with the robe in the way versus upset Americans who had to have ultrasounds done topless.....

Bottom line - both sides see the others as weird!


----------



## Tad

eh, in most cultural things related to bodies I'd have said we were closer to Americans than Europeans (i.e. while women have the legal right to go topless here, you will pretty much never see a woman topless, even while sunbathing--unlike in, say, France). 


But I guess on this one we differ.


----------



## agouderia

Oh - I was just joking - I don't have any data or enough experience comparing Canadian versus US versus European (with it's various, also slightly diverging sub-categories) body culture approaches.

Only since you mentioned you did not have the gowns in Canada - I sort of teasingly inferred that the different, indeed more tied to Europe set up of Canadian statehood might have effects on whatever official policy in this field.

But as we all know, official policy and observed customs are two very different things....


----------



## Surlysomething

Whenever i've been gowned and they're too small, I just grab two and put on front ways and one on the back way. Y'know? haha.


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> Whenever i've been gowned and they're too small, I just grab two and put on front ways and one on the back way. Y'know? haha.



Damn...such a simple solution yet I was so far from ever thinking it up.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigChaz said:


> Damn...such a simple solution yet I was so far from ever thinking it up.



Us fatties have to pass along these important tidbits.

Cover your ass, yo!


----------



## Surlysomething

I work with some seriously miserable cunts.


----------



## Melian

Ugh....it's film festival time. Every celebrity piece of shit on the planet will be here for the next two weeks.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Ugh....it's film festival time. Every celebrity piece of shit on the planet will be here for the next two weeks.



Well, if you've been cooking up anything....interesting....in the lab during break time, now might the time to test it...... maybe not quite as good as during the MuchMusic awards, but it has to be a close second


----------



## Librarygirl

Autumn lurgy... We never get 'just colds' where I work and the sore throat, sore eyes, tiredness and funny feeling in my head do not bode well. Why oh why sick colleagues do you not just call in sick and spare the rest of us your germs. I mean, I haven't even had this years holiday yet and I'm succumbing to some winter virus. Grrrrr


----------



## Rojodi

Librarygirl said:


> Autumn lurgy... We never get 'just colds' where I work and the sore throat, sore eyes, tiredness and funny feeling in my head do not bode well. Why oh why sick colleagues do you not just call in sick and spare the rest of us your germs. I mean, I haven't even had this years holiday yet and I'm succumbing to some winter virus. Grrrrr



Right now, I have a major allergy attack, making it appear that I have both a cold and am stoned.


----------



## Librarygirl

Rojodi said:


> Right now, I have a major allergy attack, making it appear that I have both a cold and am stoned.



Yes, I can see that that could be a problem! This is the annoying thing - months of hay fever and then autumn arrives and I catch something. Not fair!

Hope you're feeling better soon! ( and that your appearing 'out of it' doesn't cause any probs, lol!)


----------



## Rojodi

Librarygirl said:


> Yes, I can see that that could be a problem! This is the annoying thing - months of hay fever and then autumn arrives and I catch something. Not fair!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon! ( and that your appearing 'out of it' doesn't cause any probs, lol!)



In Starbucks a mom asked me if I was taking anything for my allergies. before I could answer, she said "I guess not" and shook her head, mumbled that I was a typical man. LOL


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I finally have more then 18 hours off work and I am sick... sick sick sick sick sick


----------



## Sasquatch!

BriannaBombshell said:


> I finally have more then 18 hours off work and I am sick... sick sick sick sick sick



5x sick? Yeesh. What is it? Leprosy? :blink:


----------



## Surlysomething

I have four younger sisters. The one directly below me in age is such a total waste of space. The bitch is 40 and can't even get her lazy ass to a family event on her own. My Mom had to get my Grandmother to pick her up. The woman is 78 and had to drive past where the event was being held to pick her and my niece up and then back track. If infuriates me.

They (my sister, her loser baby daddy and their kid (20)) went to my youngest sister's wedding and not once did any of them congratulate her or her husband. They sent a card with a $25 gift certificate in it 3 weeks later. All three of them work.

Wastes. of. air.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> I have four younger sisters. The one directly below me in age is such a total waste of space. The bitch is 40 and can't even get her lazy ass to a family event on her own. My Mom had to get my Grandmother to pick her up. The woman is 78 and had to drive past where the event was being held to pick her and my niece up and then back track. If infuriates me.
> 
> They (my sister, her loser baby daddy and their kid (20)) went to my youngest sister's wedding and not once did any of them congratulate her or her husband. They sent a card with a $25 gift certificate in it 3 weeks later. All three of them work.
> 
> Wastes. of. air.



It sounds like slap-a-bitch season in Canada.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> It sounds like slap-a-bitch season in Canada.



She doesn't go anywhere near the rest of us sisters. We don't give a shit. haha.

The last time I heard her fat gob talking she was telling people that don't know her all about her plans for weight loss surgery. Honey, you can't walk three blocks to your fucking loser gas station job, do you really think you're going to make WLS work for you?

Stupid bitch. I wish I could go back in time and beat the shit out of her again. haha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> She doesn't go anywhere near the rest of us sisters. We don't give a shit. haha.
> 
> The last time I heard her fat gob talking she was telling people that don't know her all about her plans for weight loss surgery. Honey, you can't walk three blocks to your fucking loser gas station job, do you really think you're going to make WLS work for you?
> 
> Stupid bitch. I wish I could go back in time and beat the shit out of her again. haha



as soon as I fix this damn flux capacitor I'll pick ya up...but i get to watch.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. You're an ass.

I would let her push me around a bit, then I would get bored and I would just smash her in the nose. It would bleed all over the place. Game over.

I really preferred to fight with words, but that was just too painful. 






WhiteHotRazor said:


> as soon as I fix this damn flux capacitor I'll pick ya up...but i get to watch.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You're an ass.
> 
> I would let her push me around a bit, then I would get bored and I would just smash her in the nose. It would bleed all over the place. Game over.
> 
> I really preferred to fight with words, but that was just too painful.



"I just wanna see some titties flying out of shirts"-Doc Brown


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahahaha.

Well, that very well could happen. At least on my end.





WhiteHotRazor said:


> "I just wanna see some titties flying out of shirts"-Doc Brown


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> Well, that very well could happen. At least on my end.



I'm in, just lemme get this thing to 88. Fuckin Delorean.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

Did you know that Michael J. Fox grew up in BURNABY?





WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm in, just lemme get this thing to 88. Fuckin Delorean.


----------



## The Dark Lady

HORRIBLE. HORRIBLE. PUNS. 

/RAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Librarygirl

Have been off work and asleep in bed most of today and still feel awful - have a temperature, terrible sinus pain , sore throat and sore eyes. Being ill and not even feeling like reading, drawing or indeed moving sucks! And I can't even taste my ginger tea: (
Also my broadband isn't working so I'm writing this on my phone. Not even going to attempt to fix that.
Meanwhile outside summer appears to have ended and it seems set to be a 'dark and stormy night'


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> Have been off work and asleep in bed most of today and still feel awful - have a temperature, terrible sinus pain , sore throat and sore eyes. Being ill and not even feeling like reading, drawing or indeed moving sucks! And I can't even taste my ginger tea: (
> Also my broadband isn't working so I'm writing this on my phone. Not even going to attempt to fix that.
> Meanwhile outside summer appears to have ended and it seems set to be a 'dark and stormy night'



 Feel better.


----------



## Tad

Sorry that you are so ill, LG. It really sucks when you are home sick--but so sick you can't even semi-enjoy the quiet time to read or whatever


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> Have been off work and asleep in bed most of today and still feel awful - have a temperature, terrible sinus pain , sore throat and sore eyes. Being ill and not even feeling like reading, drawing or indeed moving sucks! And I can't even taste my ginger tea: (
> Also my broadband isn't working so I'm writing this on my phone. Not even going to attempt to fix that.
> Meanwhile outside summer appears to have ended and it seems set to be a 'dark and stormy night'



:really sad: Oh dear! Gute Besserung armes Bibliotheksmädel*! 

(* this shows us why English is a much better language for concise, well sounding titles....  )


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I am definitely getting a cold.


----------



## HDANGEL15

I* AM SO FRICKIN SICK of my boss being such a dickweed

I AM SO FREAKING SICK OF HIS TONE

I AM SO TIRED OF HIS GRUMPINESS

I AM SICK TO DEATH oF HIS NEGATIVE NATURE

shoot me now....game over*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

This cold has progressed into full blown fuckery


----------



## Librarygirl

Thank you for the kind and multi-lingual wishes. I would quote but am still without Internet and relying on my phone! Still feel awful, still off work, but am hopeful my taste may have returned enough to enjoy chicken soup.

On the bright side, I would rather feel like this now than in 3/4 weeks when I am off on my travels!

Hope you're better soon WhiteHotRazor- at least I can't be blamed for giving you this lurgy, given the distance, lol!


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> This cold has progressed into full blown fuckery



That totally sucks. You need to sleep. And then sleep some more.


----------



## Melian

People, in general, are such utter pieces of shit.

Specific example for today: US embassies are being attacked/destroyed over a fucking Muhammad movie. What's wrong with these people? They're like monkeys throwing shit at someone for making a face at them. 

Fuck that cocksucker, Muhammad, anyway. What a joke.


----------



## Rojodi

Melian said:


> People, in general, are such utter pieces of shit.
> 
> Specific example for today: US embassies are being attacked/destroyed over a fucking Muhammad movie. What's wrong with these people? They're like monkeys throwing shit at someone for making a face at them.
> 
> Fuck that cocksucker, Muhammad, anyway. What a joke.



The US Embassy in Egyt sends out a comment condemming the attackers FOUR HOURS before the actual attacks happen!!! The right has made Obama appear to be a psychic!!!! Wow!!! Awesome going!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Yeah, we all know you're the queen of the universe. You can fix all the problems and do everyone's job better than they can when they're on vacation.

Now go fuck yourself. Yeah, my headphones are on. I don't want to hear your voice. Even your body language is hilarious during times like this.

Hahahaha. FUCK MY LIFE.


----------



## bremerton

i just discovered that my ex's untrained mutt chewed a hole through one of my $50 bras. not amused.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^ sounds pretty trained to me if he's your ex.


----------



## sarahe543

I had a lovely time with my man last night, he stayed over too. But since he's gone i feel like shit . The smallest things are making me emotional. I am in love for sure. I need to tell him. I hate feeling like this!


----------



## Sasquatch!

*gives sarah a BHM hug*


----------



## sarahe543

Thankyou! a BHM hug is just what i need!


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> *gives sarah a BHM hug*



You'll have a queue! Can we all have a hug?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> You'll have a queue! Can we all have a hug?



*hugs all the hotties*


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> *hugs all the hotties*



I'm gonna go all Taurus on you!


----------



## sarahe543

Whereas im libra, so...group hug?


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> I'm gonna go all Taurus on you!



Oh yeah? *Hugs the Libran*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The lady I just got off the phone. The mortgage industry is such a fickle thing. I called her yesterday and told her her closing costs were going to be 1,200 dollars. She flipped her shit even though that's her payment regularly. So I go back spend all day reworking HER file and get her down to $322.43. I was super excited and really proud of myself. AND I got her to not have to make a payment until November. 

She just told me that she still didn't want to pay that. Someone mad her an offer for $0.00 closing costs and they promised her. I very calmly explained to her where the costs were coming from because she needs to pay her county taxes AND hazard insurance. She cut me off and said she didn't care where it was coming from. NO CLOSING COSTS. I thanked her for her time and thanked her for taking the time to speak with me and answer my call. She said she would let me know If this was acceptable. 

Ugh, I worked so hard on that shit.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The lady I just got off the phone. The mortgage industry is such a fickle thing. I called her yesterday and told her her closing costs were going to be 1,200 dollars. She flipped her shit even though that's her payment regularly. So I go back spend all day reworking HER file and get her down to $322.43. I was super excited and really proud of myself. AND I got her to not have to make a payment until November.
> 
> She just told me that she still didn't want to pay that. Someone mad her an offer for $0.00 closing costs and they promised her. I very calmly explained to her where the costs were coming from because she needs to pay her county taxes AND hazard insurance. She cut me off and said she didn't care where it was coming from. NO CLOSING COSTS. I thanked her for her time and thanked her for taking the time to speak with me and answer my call. She said she would let me know If this was acceptable.
> 
> Ugh, I worked so hard on that shit.


If my payment was pared down from that to THAT, I'd have sent you flowers. Or a cheesecake. Some people will never be happy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> If my payment was pared down from that to THAT, I'd have sent you flowers. Or a cheesecake. Some people will never be happy.



Yeah, I realized she just wanted to complain. Whatever, ungrateful ho.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh yeah? *Hugs the Libran*



I see you what you did there, clever Taurus. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The lady I just got off the phone. The mortgage industry is such a fickle thing. I called her yesterday and told her her closing costs were going to be 1,200 dollars. She flipped her shit even though that's her payment regularly. So I go back spend all day reworking HER file and get her down to $322.43. I was super excited and really proud of myself. AND I got her to not have to make a payment until November.
> 
> She just told me that she still didn't want to pay that. Someone mad her an offer for $0.00 closing costs and they promised her. I very calmly explained to her where the costs were coming from because she needs to pay her county taxes AND hazard insurance. She cut me off and said she didn't care where it was coming from. NO CLOSING COSTS. I thanked her for her time and thanked her for taking the time to speak with me and answer my call. She said she would let me know If this was acceptable.
> 
> Ugh, I worked so hard on that shit.



*libra + bro-hugs = librohugs*


----------



## MrBob

What's pissing me off today? I'm not getting any hugs! Which given my generally high level of hugability is a crime against nature.


----------



## djudex

Deal fell through on my condo sale, another month goes by with 87% of my net income going towards housing.


----------



## sarahe543

MrBob said:


> What's pissing me off today? I'm not getting any hugs! Which given my generally high level of hugability is a crime against nature.



(HUGS) will that do??


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Deal fell through on my condo sale, another month goes by with 87% of my net income going towards housing.



Oh man, that really blows


----------



## Surlysomething

Woke up in the middle of the night with an upset stomach.
Woke up in the morning with a headache.

The sun was so bright on my drive to work that my headache came back. (traffic was at a crawl because nobody could see, it was that bright haha)


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night with an upset stomach.
> Woke up in the morning with a headache.
> 
> The sun was so bright on my drive to work that my headache came back. (traffic was at a crawl because nobody could see, it was that bright haha)



Sounds like your week is off to a rather inauspicious start. Here's to hoping it picks up for you. Also, if not allergic, aspirin mixed with some coffee knocks out even the most brutal of my headaches.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm on it, R. Two cups of coffee and one extra strength Tylenol down. 

I hate complaining about gorgeous weather, but man. I felt like my eyeballs were going to explode.



LeoGibson said:


> Sounds like your week is off to a rather inauspicious start. Here's to hoping it picks up for you. Also, if not allergic, aspirin mixed with some coffee knocks out even the most brutal of my headaches.


----------



## Surlysomething

The fucking smell of Noxzema.

What is this, 1976? I'm fighting aging to the bitter end, let me tell you. The people that think you have to smell like Lilacs and old face cream once they turn 50 are pretty sad.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Friends who seem to think that being poor is purely a result of laziness and is in fact a crime.


----------



## Rojodi

Wannbe Theocrats wanting me to believe that the U.S. Constitution was influenced by the Bible and not the Iroquois Confederacy~!


----------



## fitforfat

MrBob said:


> What's pissing me off today? I'm not getting any hugs! Which given my generally high level of hugability is a crime against nature.



Can I give you a virtual hug?


----------



## MrBob

fitforfat said:


> Can I give you a virtual hug?


Sure...knock yourself out!


----------



## Surlysomething

My alarm didn't go off again this morning. I was so close to not going in at all that i'm actually surprised that i'm here (working hard I might add). 

I should have stayed home because i'm all sorts of foul. Hypochondriac bitch was talking to Archie Bunker the first aid guy about all her health issues and hacking up a lung with her fake cough, the pig that sits behind me is slurping his fucking coffee and all I really want to do is sit in the Tim Horton's parking lot drinking coffee, eating Timbits and watching the traffic go by on the freeway. 

Haha. Drama llama.


----------



## Melian

Apparently, we can now receive a $250 fine if the biosafety cockbags catch us in the lab (even to use a computer...not run an experiment) without a lab coat. 

WE ARE ONLY CLASS II BIOSAFETY LEVEL.

WTF. 5 years ago, I used to eat my lunch at my lab bench, hung my outdoor coat on a hook in the lab, stored my belongings in the drawer under my bench, and never wore a lab coat unless I was actually using something hazardous. Now it's a fucking prison in here, and nothing is actually "safer" as a result. Everyone should go kill themselves.


----------



## Surlysomething

I hope you get out of there soon. I can only imagine the horror you could unleash if provoked. Haha.



Melian said:


> Apparently, we can now receive a $250 fine if the biosafety cockbags catch us in the lab (even to use a computer...not run an experiment) without a lab coat.
> 
> WE ARE ONLY CLASS II BIOSAFETY LEVEL.
> 
> WTF. 5 years ago, I used to eat my lunch at my lab bench, hung my outdoor coat on a hook in the lab, stored my belongings in the drawer under my bench, and never wore a lab coat unless I was actually using something hazardous. Now it's a fucking prison in here, and nothing is actually "safer" as a result. Everyone should go kill themselves.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*WELLS FARGO CAN KISS MY FAT WHITE ASS!!!!!!

what a lame-0 bank.....they took 10 days just to tell me I AM A LOSER in their opinion......FUCK YOU AND THE HORSE YOU RODE IN ON

enuf said
taking my loser ass else where*


----------



## lovelocs

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WELLS FARGO CAN KISS MY FAT WHITE ASS!!!!!!
> 
> what a lame-0 bank.....they took 10 days just to tell me I AM A LOSER in their opinion......FUCK YOU AND THE HORSE YOU RODE IN ON
> 
> enuf said
> taking my loser ass else where*




Used to work for Hell's Cargo... And yeah, Fuck 'em!


----------



## Specter

Start a "Hook up thread" and come to find out someone deleted it. WTF!!!

That's why you people can't have nice things.


----------



## Anjula

My boyfriend and his childlish behavior. Oh and his best friend


----------



## Goreki

My freshly washed clothes smell like water that has sat too long because my machine saves old water for later.
My stupid wireless Internet modem stick thingy won't work.
I spent over a grand in three days on bills and one small grocery shop.
I still don't have the four extra arms and the telekinesis that I need to do my job properly.
Your mum was extra lousy in the sack last night.


----------



## Surlysomething

Goreki said:


> Your mum was extra lousy in the sack last night.



Bahahaha. Good ending.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm already annoyed by these fucking people. Throat-punching could be on the menu.


Good thing I have a three day long weekend coming up.


----------



## Paquito

Apparently we have an ant infestation in our apartment. Got home and my roommate told me that he found a ton of ants in our kitchen. Dozens of dead ants on our counter and inside one of the cabinets. Not to mention ants in the windowsills and our rooms. I just killed 10 of them crawling around my desk.

Skin is crawling. Considering burning the apartment down.


----------



## djudex

Nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

My neck hurts from sitting here writing my story, I want to stop and do something else but I can't...I must purge the writing urge if I'm ever to get any sleep or peace tonight.


----------



## MrBob

What's pissing me off. MTV taking the piss out of the place I live by making the Welsh equivalent of Jersey Shore...without the high moral values. And to make it worse, these people they are featuring on 'The Valleys' aren't actually from the bloody valleys. Fuckers.

But then again, I stopped watching MTV when they stopped playing music. A pox on them.


----------



## ODFFA

My dad. And the fact that even though I just hate badmouthing people, right now - I'm gonna...

This might sound really bad, but I'm not just slightly annoyed at him. He really has some serious issues, and his aggressiveness and utter irresponsibility is downright _pissing_ me off at the moment!


----------



## Surlysomething

My mood just took a huge downward spiral.


I need to mainline some coffee.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> My mood just took a huge downward spiral.
> 
> 
> I need to mainline some coffee.



http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2006-10-18/

That is all


----------



## Surlysomething

No kidding. I just feel pissy and really want the long weekend to be here so I can get out of this city and get some turkey in me. Haha.





Tad said:


> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2006-10-18/
> 
> That is all


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2006-10-18/
> 
> That is all



Hahaha Tad, that was perfection.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> No kidding. I just feel pissy and really want the long weekend to be here so I can get out of this city and get some turkey in me. Haha.



Not to gloat, but I'm taking Friday off, to make a four day weekend.





OK, I lied, typing that out was totally to gloat :bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

Our whole sales team is out of town at a tradeshow so i'm it for the next two days. I wanted to take an extra day, but it was my turn to man the station.

Have a great extra long weekend!




Tad said:


> Not to gloat, but I'm taking Friday off, to make a four day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I lied, typing that out was totally to gloat :bounce:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Well I've had a very, very year long weekend called unemployment. So I guess that would qualify as something to piss me off.


----------



## Tad

That does suck, SHS. I've had a couple of patches of that, and I found it really does wear one down.

Good luck on finding something soon! I've always had my best luck at finding jobs in the Fall, so I hope it works out that way for you, too


----------



## Surlysomething

A co-worker who was supposed to be off today is actually coming in.
Now I get to hear and smell his fucking misery. 

So much for having a great start to my long weekend.


----------



## Surlysomething

I just found out my sister's in-laws are going up for Thanksgiving as well. No one told me and they're as boring as fucking glue. They're also staying overnight. Found out my nephew isn't going either.

So much for my awesome weekend. Ruined before I even had a chance to leave.

Oh and my Aunt that I haven't seen since I was 14 FINALLY reached out and wants to meet up. This weekend. On my trip up to my sisters. Can you say overwhelmed? They had nothing to do with me after my Mom died and we've been talking via FB for a couple years and this is the weekend they ask to finally see me. Between the day of my Mom's b-day (today) and the day she died (Oct 15). I'm big-time freaking out. My fucking eye is twitching.

I want to go home.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Awww Surly....  *hug*


----------



## Rojodi

Willful Ignorance!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm pretty close to the breaking point.

I think i'm going to go home and not talk to ANYONE for a few days.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Aww... *hugs* My mom's b-day is today too.


----------



## samuraiscott

Broken or lack of communication.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I just found out my sister's in-laws are going up for Thanksgiving as well. No one told me and they're as boring as fucking glue. They're also staying overnight. Found out my nephew isn't going either.
> 
> So much for my awesome weekend. Ruined before I even had a chance to leave.
> 
> Oh and my Aunt that I haven't seen since I was 14 FINALLY reached out and wants to meet up. This weekend. On my trip up to my sisters. Can you say overwhelmed? They had nothing to do with me after my Mom died and we've been talking via FB for a couple years and this is the weekend they ask to finally see me. Between the day of my Mom's b-day (today) and the day she died (Oct 15). I'm big-time freaking out. My fucking eye is twitching.
> 
> I want to go home.




Wow. That's an awful lot of baggage to have hit you all at once. I definitely feel for you. Here's a big ol' Internet bear hug for you! 

October is a wee bit sad for me too. My dad's birthday was at the end of September and my mom's was the 18th of October. Makes this little stretch even more sad.


----------



## Surlysomething

Big hug back. The loss of a parent is such an emotional thing. 

I'm going to put off the visit with my Mom's family for a day where it's not rushed and i'm going to do my very best to relax and enjoy tomorrow. Not the easiest thing for this pain in the ass chick, haha.







LeoGibson said:


> Wow. That's an awful lot of baggage to have hit you all at once. I definitely feel for you. Here's a big ol' Internet bear hug for you!
> 
> October is a wee bit sad for me too. My dad's birthday was at the end of September and my mom's was the 18th of October. Makes this little stretch even more sad.


----------



## sarahe543

Men who don't believe it when you say you like 'em chunky !


----------



## bremerton

sarahe543 said:


> Men who don't believe it when you say you like 'em chunky !



i get that too... :doh:


----------



## bremerton

my cat pissed on my bed for like the third time this week. if i ever catch her doing it, i'm going to punch her in her smug little cat face.


*disclaimer- i do not condone the punching of animals in their faces, no matter how smug they may be.


----------



## MrBob

sarahe543 said:


> Men who don't believe it when you say you like 'em chunky !


Maybe it's because some of us son't hear it every day.


----------



## CastingPearls

bremerton said:


> my cat pissed on my bed for like the third time this week. if i ever catch her doing it, i'm going to punch her in her smug little cat face.
> 
> 
> *disclaimer- i do not condone the punching of animals in their faces, no matter how smug they may be.


She made have a bladder infection.

Also, if you haven't already, you might want to purchase a product that removes the hormone from things a cat urinates from because the hormone doesn't come out in regular laundering. You can get it at a large pet store, like Petco or PetSmart or online.


----------



## bremerton

CastingPearls said:


> She made have a bladder infection.
> 
> Also, if you haven't already, you might want to purchase a product that removes the hormone from things a cat urinates from because the hormone doesn't come out in regular laundering. You can get it at a large pet store, like Petco or PetSmart or online.



that's a really good idea, thank you! cat piss is ridiculous.

and i don't think she has a bladder infection (i hope), just a lot of things have been changing in our lives lately and i think she's confused. my exes dog was apparently doing the same thing after they moved out of my house.


----------



## Surlysomething

Nothing like coming home from an awesome Thanksgiving weekend in the mountains only to find a stolen car dumped in your parking spot and a landlord that doesn't know what to do about it. I guess it's ok that I spent some of my day talking to the VPD.


----------



## Surlysomething

PMS is in the house.

Yes it's real. Come on, i'll show you. Really, come on. Haha.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

Being called a wannabe yet again.:really sad:


----------



## Surlysomething

A wannabe what?



MillyLittleMonster said:


> Being called a wannabe yet again.:really sad:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> A wannabe what?



A wannabe Spice Girl, I think.


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> A wannabe Spice Girl, I think.


Zigazig ahhhhhh!


----------



## Wanderer

MrBob said:


> Maybe it's because some of us son't hear it every day.



Heh... and some of us just want a hands-on demonstration!


----------



## asbel_garcia123

I get extremely pissed when I'm hungry, but there's no food. THIS REALLY ANNOYS ME!! O_O


----------



## bremerton

my roommate locked the deadbolt before he went to sleep last night. i was not home yet. i had to spend the night on my neighbors' nasty couch.


----------



## Surlysomething

I would have bashed the door until he answered.

Seriously.



bremerton said:


> my roommate locked the deadbolt before he went to sleep last night. i was not home yet. i had to spend the night on my neighbors' nasty couch.


----------



## bremerton

Surlysomething said:


> I would have bashed the door until he answered.
> 
> Seriously.



i tried, man. i rang the doorbell on the gate (broken) and on the door (apparently he couldn't hear it bc he's upstairs with the door shut) and i threw rocks at his bedroom window.
i think i need to put a passive agressive note on the door that points to the top lock and says "this is the deadbolt"


----------



## Surlysomething

I would be out of my skull angry. Haha.






bremerton said:


> i tried, man. i rang the doorbell on the gate (broken) and on the door (apparently he couldn't hear it bc he's upstairs with the door shut) and i threw rocks at his bedroom window.
> i think i need to put a passive agressive note on the door that points to the top lock and says "this is the deadbolt"


----------



## Londonbikerboy

bremerton said:


> i tried, man. i rang the doorbell on the gate (broken) and on the door (apparently he couldn't hear it bc he's upstairs with the door shut) and i threw rocks at his bedroom window.
> i think i need to put a passive agressive note on the door that points to the top lock and says "this is the deadbolt"



Me thinks that's worth enough guilt points to provide a free dinner! (with pudding!)


----------



## Big Jefe

Chargers being up 24 - 0 at half time and losing 35 -24.


----------



## bremerton

Londonbikerboy said:


> Me thinks that's worth enough guilt points to provide a free dinner! (with pudding!)



he bought me 2 packs of sliced cheese and 1 of shredded at the grocery store, so that works


----------



## Londonbikerboy

bremerton said:


> he bought me 2 packs of sliced cheese and 1 of shredded at the grocery store, so that works



Well, if it happens again make sure you up the....ante..... a three course meal at the very least! 

mmm....cheese.


----------



## Melian

The supposedly glorious moment when you get your PhD is so brief....and then, the next day, you're back in the lab as a post-doc, buried under a ton of paperwork :doh:


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Melian said:


> The supposedly glorious moment when you get your PhD is so brief....and then, the next day, you're back in the lab as a post-doc, buried under a ton of paperwork :doh:



Dr Melian.... congrats. At least you get to sign everything off with a few extra letters from now on. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> The supposedly glorious moment when you get your PhD is so brief....and then, the next day, you're back in the lab as a post-doc, buried under a ton of paperwork :doh:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Melian

Londonbikerboy said:


> Dr Melian.... congrats. At least you get to sign everything off with a few extra letters from now on. :bow:



Thank you. Yeah, it's nice to have the letters, although my opinion of PhDs has changed dramatically over the last few years - it seems like any asshole can have this same accomplishment, as long as they have some time to waste.

Anyway, it's done, and the defense was totally painless, so I guess I should be happy about that.


----------



## Tad

Congrats Melian!

From what I've seen, it may take smarts and academic skills to get into a PhD, but the ones who come out on the other side are the ones who also have the buckets worth of stick-with-it-ness needed to see the whole thing through, and that is no minor character trait either! The Venn diagram for 'brilliant' and 'determined' doesn't have all that much overlap, I think.

(Basically I'm just saying you are special.....)


----------



## Surlysomething

Congratulations you amazing broad!

You rock. Now get back to work. 





Melian said:


> The supposedly glorious moment when you get your PhD is so brief....and then, the next day, you're back in the lab as a post-doc, buried under a ton of paperwork :doh:


----------



## Tad

We just got our every-five-year assessment of property value--the thing that forms the basis for how much property tax we pay. It shot up over 60% from the last assessment, while actual sales of similar places to us on the same block are maybe 25% more than our last assessment. The difference could be several hundred bucks a year in taxes.  

There is an appeals process, but we have no idea how it works, what evidence we'd need, or what the odds of actually winning are. I'm thinking talk to the neighbours, who are probably similarly in shock, and see if we can pool our resources to make sure we can present a strong case?


----------



## biglynch

Wow just saw the cost of tickets for SXSW fest. Well out of my last minute budget. 0 - 2 so far on fun in march.


----------



## dharmabean

That some things are really :blink: wow on this board, and don't have anything said about them. And some things are mild and are  not accepted.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Wow just saw the cost of tickets for SXSW fest. Well out of my last minute budget. 0 - 2 so far on fun in march.



damn you made me go look...I went decades ago....and was quite different...It was definitely worth the experience though..although now it is a much bigger deal and much much much PRICIER

*have you checked this out yet* BURNING MAN


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> The supposedly glorious moment when you get your PhD is so brief....and then, the next day, you're back in the lab as a post-doc, buried under a ton of paperwork :doh:


Congrats, Dr Melian! You have the distinction of being the most awesomely scary doctor I know!


----------



## Goreki

What's pissing me off is that when my boyfriend and I have a difference of opinion about something, and my opinion is decidedly less passionate and less... bloodthirsty is not the correct word, but it's the closest I can think of right now; he says "Life isn't all fairy tales and rainbows, Goreki." which annoys me for two reasons.
The first is that I am quite aware of the harshness of reality, thank you VERY much, and the second is that fairy tales are full of death and blood and violence. They're supposed to be stories to influence good conduct or warn of the dangers of being a dick, NOT to peddle fantasy and fuel the wedding industry.

My being positive outlook is how I build patience and fortitude for when reality does bitch slap me, and is not a symptom of ignorance! Gah!

I love him like crazy, but REALLY!


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> damn you made me go look...I went decades ago....and was quite different...It was definitely worth the experience though..although now it is a much bigger deal and much much much PRICIER
> 
> *have you checked this out yet* BURNING MAN



tell me about it. sxsw also ha v2v in vegas and burning man has been on my radar for years. but i thought SXSW would be a nice march break. Im going Glastonbury in late june, so august is a no go as i also need to save a bucket load of coins for san fran next November.


----------



## Tad

My appetite. For some reason all morning I've been so hungry that it is distracting. I already went and bought a muffin (on top of the mid-morning muffing I bring from home), and I'm seriously beginning to think about diving into my lunch half an hour early...but if I do that I'm betting I'll be ravenous by mid-afternoon.

Body, why are you messing with me today? :blink:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My new roommate wants to move out, and does not comprehend what a 6.-month lease means.


----------



## J34

After getting my car fixed by my mechanic, he assured me that the drain on my battery was gone. 3 days later and my car is dead!

If I have to buy another battery because of this, I am going to be so pissed!


----------



## JenFromOC

Goreki said:


> What's pissing me off is that when my boyfriend and I have a difference of opinion about something, and my opinion is decidedly less passionate and less... bloodthirsty is not the correct word, but it's the closest I can think of right now; he says "Life isn't all fairy tales and rainbows, Goreki." which annoys me for two reasons.
> The first is that I am quite aware of the harshness of reality, thank you VERY much, and the second is that fairy tales are full of death and blood and violence. They're supposed to be stories to influence good conduct or warn of the dangers of being a dick, NOT to peddle fantasy and fuel the wedding industry.
> 
> My being positive outlook is how I build patience and fortitude for when reality does bitch slap me, and is not a symptom of ignorance! Gah!
> 
> I love him like crazy, but REALLY!



I think I'm married to your boyfriend, because honestly...my husband says almost exactly the same thing to me. Like I've never lived in reality or anything. Whatever LOL


----------



## Goreki

JenFromOC said:


> I think I'm married to your boyfriend...



Well that solves my problem then! If he's already married to you, I certainly don't want him anymore!


----------



## Tad

Have you ever considered responding back something like "And it isn't all Schwartzneiger movier either?" (or however you spell that name....) After all, communities with trust and mutual support almost always thrive ahead of those that focus on individual toughness mixed with distrust of others.


----------



## Surlysomething

A co-worker makes this spiced tea but to me it smells kind of chemically potpourri house cleanerish. Ick.

I'm a picky bitch. Certain sounds and smells annoy the SHIT out of me. Plus your face.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> A co-worker makes this spiced tea but to me it smells kind of chemically potpourri house cleanerish. Ick.
> 
> I'm a picky bitch. Certain sounds and smells annoy the SHIT out of me. Plus your face.
> 
> Happy Thursday!



You are right to hate it, i was at work and my co worker tries the " just try one its yummy" It would have been better if i had licked a tramps asshole. GRIM!


----------



## Surlysomething

Some of it is just so overwhelming. Ugh.

Same with people and their heavy handed use of perfume/cologne. Less is more. You just want a hint, y'know? 






biglynch said:


> You are right to hate it, i was at work and my co worker tries the " just try one its yummy" It would have been better if i had licked a tramps asshole. GRIM!


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> Some of it is just so overwhelming. Ugh.
> 
> Same with people and their heavy handed use of perfume/cologne. Less is more. You just want a hint, y'know?



funny you say that, the same girl wears this perfume that smells like peach schnapps. Not cool at 7 am.


----------



## Rojodi

The dumbassery of the NY state GOP!! OMFG, a candidate for state assembly stopped by my house a week ago, and I talked with him. Now, I'm receiving calls from his campaign trying to play on his and my Italian ancestory. 

I came home and had 3 calls on the answering machine from them, and I just got off the phone with his campaign to STOP CALLING ME!! I told them, in terms which NO ONE could misunderstand, that, just because I am dark skinned and LOOK it, does NOT mean I am Italian!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Gross. There's nothing like the smell of cheap.







biglynch said:


> funny you say that, the same girl wears this perfume that smells like peach schnapps. Not cool at 7 am.


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> Have you ever considered responding back something like "And it isn't all Schwartzneiger movier either?" (or however you spell that name....) After all, communities with trust and mutual support almost always thrive ahead of those that focus on individual toughness mixed with distrust of others.


I'm still fine tuning my responses, but I like that idea! It certainly beats "if you say that one more time I'll go Bluebeard on your arse."


----------



## Tad

Grrr, insurance company wanted an inspection our home last year, and this year finally got back to us with some things they wanted either fixed or certificates about--and this all needs to be done before they'll renew our insurance this year.

Most of them were not a big deal (I actually made a handrails for a couple of sets of stairs without major injury, which given how handy I'm not was a feat). But their inspection had noted a little bit of seepage where the pipe enters our oil tank, and this one is turning out to be a right pain.

1) I'm sure the seepage would never have happened if the oil truck hadn't tried to overfill our tank. We don't burn that much oil--get used to it!

2) The oil tank was replaced about ten years ago. If they'd done the job properly then I can't imagine that it should be leaking now.

3) Codes have changed since they installed the tank, so to do ANYTHING on it now, ever fixing that seal, they need to first move it two inches farther out from the wall and bolt it to the floor. Which will cost us something like four or five hundred dollars to get done.

4) Our house is 90 years old, and the concrete on the basement floor has gone all punky due to inadequate drainage under the house, so I'm worried that they'll decide they can't bolt it down without digging out that part of the floor and the gravel/muck underneath it and laying down a new concrete pad, which would be more $$$.

5) And we were expecting to switch over to gas in the next several years....if we'd known all of this was coming we might have switched this summer and avoided spending the money on something we won't use much longer, but by this point all the furnace companies are entirely booked up until far after we have to have the work done to get our insurance renewed, and the oil company has flagged the tank so we'll need to get it done before the next oil delivery too.

:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Why is it so easy to be so hard on myself?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> Why is it so easy to be so hard on myself?



Holding higher standards for yourself than everyone else?

(Skipping the obvious sexual/narcissism innuendo  )


----------



## sarahe543

being called weird for loving big men. its my sexuality its how o am...which is awesome not bloody weird


----------



## MrBob

Women...sheesh! Sorry to generalise about you all as I'm sure you're all fantastic but damn, I certainly don't know how to pick them.


----------



## Goreki

MrBob said:


> Women...sheesh! Sorry to generalise about you all as I'm sure you're all fantastic but damn, I certainly don't know how to pick them.


I'll pay that. Sometimes we suck.


----------



## Librarygirl

1. Our seats at the Hairy Bikers show were TERRIBLE and a great show was ruined by a loud sound system right in front of us(seats were vibrating!), obstructed view and resulting pounding headaches and stiff necks. Ended up leaving in the interval. A friend who was sat elsewhere said part 2 was great and that if I thought part 1 was risqué, it had nothing on what followed!

2. That annoying thing where you think of things you wish you'd said and done in situations weeks / months after the event and still regret that you didn't. Or maybe I am just a bit wiser and more assertive now, lol


----------



## biglynch

hello my name is Aiden and i have just murdered my laptop monitor... not cool.


----------



## JenFromOC

I work with this Nurse Practitioner and her office is directly across from mine. She is the most hair brained, scattered person I've ever come across in my 35 years on this planet. She starts a sentence, moves onto the next subject, cuts herself off to return to the original statement, but just can't finish a thought. A "conversation" with her goes something like this....mind you, she's speaking extremely fast....

Her: I was just...and then I thought...my patient didn't show up...and so I...you know what I mean...

Me: Uhhh

Her: So what I was saying...it's just too funny...my computer isn't working...again....so I just....I put in a trouble ticket...anyway, I was saying about my patient....I can't print anything

At this point, I still don't know what she's talking about....it's a true flight of ideas!


----------



## CastingPearls

JenFromOC said:


> I work with this Nurse Practitioner and her office is directly across from mine. She is the most hair brained, scattered person I've ever come across in my 35 years on this planet. She starts a sentence, moves onto the next subject, cuts herself off to return to the original statement, but just can't finish a thought. A "conversation" with her goes something like this....mind you, she's speaking extremely fast....
> 
> Her: I was just...and then I thought...my patient didn't show up...and so I...you know what I mean...
> 
> Me: Uhhh
> 
> Her: So what I was saying...it's just too funny...my computer isn't working...again....so I just....I put in a trouble ticket...anyway, I was saying about my patient....I can't print anything
> 
> At this point, I still don't know what she's talking about....it's a true flight of ideas!


Sounds like her train of thought derailed.


----------



## BLK360

I'm pissed off that people can no longer resolve things in an educated fashion. It's always "let's resort to yelling and name calling" these days. You would think a vast amount of information would educate the masses, but somehow they find a way to stay idiots.

I mean no offense to anyone here, or even most people I know. I just find a lot of the general public tend to just lose their mind over stupid things instead of trying to resolve their issues in a productive fashion.


----------



## JenFromOC

When the polls in your state haven't even closed yet and the President has already been re-elected. Feels really good to know your vote counts LOL


----------



## VVET

Ryan running for VP & US representative @ the same time


----------



## biglynch

Work today has been the dullest in history. Can someone please cheer me up. I'ms a begging!


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Work today has been the dullest in history. Can someone please cheer me up. I'ms a begging!



Well, by now you're probably off and I know for a fact that there are places that have Boddingtons and Guinness on draught near you and a good selection of whiskey! Cheer up dude


----------



## BLK360

Walk-ins at 9:50 who sit around and drink for half an hour before ordering. They are the bane to my existence. (also this is a pain because where I work opens early and closes at 10.)


----------



## LeoGibson

BLK360 said:


> Walk-ins at 9:50 who sit around and drink for half an hour before ordering. They are the bane to my existence. (also this is a pain because where I work opens early and closes at 10.)



Some folks are assholes. I know on the rare occasions I have gone out to eat late, if it is near a place's closing time, you get your ass in quick, order, and then eat and leave quickly so those good folks could get off and do their thing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*my ex of 10 yrs who I was contracting to frame my new house....mis-reading a text...and due to a comma, blowing it out of proportion!!

I am all about drama....apparently...cause he chose to work all weekend on his OWN projects...instead of getting started on my house....(he works full time M-F)....so end result....I fired him before he got started, and I believe he is grateful; he has too much of his own stuff going on to actually EARN $$$

good news...it will get done faster, but bad news...will cost a tad more...probably worth it!!!*


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Well, by now you're probably off and I know for a fact that there are places that have Boddingtons and Guinness on draught near you and a good selection of whiskey! Cheer up dude



correct... and now i have 4 days off. hello Gentleman Jack.


----------



## MrBob

Why does it always have to be a drama with me and relationships. Really, all I want is an easy life....and some sanity.


----------



## JenFromOC

My husband's lack of respect for me and our marriage. I am grateful for the way he provides for our family, however he believes that his responsibility ends there. He has a very clear desire (that he denies, much to my amusement) to seek attention and affection elsewhere. Although I did make it very clear this morning that I am pissed beyond belief, I will now remain quiet....until I can make a solid plan for my daughter and I. Just another lying, cheating man under my belt. I'm very sorry, but at my age, I've decided you're all the same


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> My husband's lack of respect for me and our marriage. I am grateful for the way he provides for our family, however he believes that his responsibility ends there. He has a very clear desire (that he denies, much to my amusement) to seek attention and affection elsewhere. Although I did make it very clear this morning that I am pissed beyond belief, I will now remain quiet....until I can make a solid plan for my daughter and I. Just another lying, cheating man under my belt. I'm very sorry, but at my age, I've decided you're all the same



That blows Jen, sorry to hear about it.

We're not all cheaters though, I'll cop to being immature and at times a jerkface in past relationships but cheating? Nah, not kosher.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Or, could just be that you like douchebags.


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> Or, could just be that you like douchebags.



Or it could be a very common trait among men. 

Douchebag is a term used very incorrectly sometimes. He actually isn't a douche at all. He's an emotionally vacant, stubborn, and controlling man. 

And I don't only blame him. I do also recognize that bitches are crazy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm wondering when this can be explained by society. Almost every man I know is this way.



JenFromOC said:


> He's an emotionally vacant


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> I'm wondering when this can be explained by society. Almost every man I know is this way.



True. Maybe I shouldn't hold that one against him.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh, you can totally hold it against him. 



JenFromOC said:


> True. Maybe I shouldn't hold that one against him.


----------



## Paquito

Banal generalizations.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Banal generalizations.



Anal Penetration?


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Anal Penetration?



You just gave me an idea.


----------



## BLK360

JenFromOC said:


> I'm very sorry, but at my age, I've decided you're all the same



Just a little bit, ya.


----------



## BLK360

JenFromOC said:


> bitches are crazy.



Also, little bit, ya.


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> You just gave me an idea.



What. Have. I. Done? I am so sorry future recipient


----------



## Tad

Yesterday I sent my boss a document for his review. Today--Friday--at 5pm he finally says he's going to start reviewing it.  This was pissing me off a bit already, because I knew it would take him at least half an hour to go through it and we'd end up talking about it for 15 minutes or so afterwards, meaning I wasn't going to get to leave work remotely early this Friday.

So at 5:30 I go to his office to see if he's about done, only to find it dark. He left, without finishing reviewing the document, and without telling me that he wasn't going to finish it tonight. I could have left too, but I was waiting for him.

GAH!   :doh:


----------



## EMH1701

Bosses who give you stuff to do without giving you critical details on how to do it, and then you have to waste half an hour trying to find said critical details, and the people who know them are taking the day off.


----------



## lovelocs

JenFromOC said:


> He's an emotionally vacant, stubborn, and controlling man.



Here's what I've noticed about men.

Nobody really gives a fuck about how men feel, and men really aren't raised in the world of emotion (boys don't cry...grow some balls... manup... like a rock... yada, yada). The result of this is that, when men are expected to be warm and caring, men just don't have it to give, because it was never given to them. Men who were allowed to have emotions, and who can express them, have no problems expressing them to women, or anyone else. They're also frequently written off as "soft."

I can kind of empathize with this, because I grew up in a household where there were truly zero fucks given about my emotions. Things were too hard. As a result, I don't really care about them much, either. They come and go, and I can swallow them and do what needs to be done. Unfortunately, as a woman, that gets me written off as hard-hearted.


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelocs said:


> Here's what I've noticed about men.
> 
> Nobody really gives a fuck about how men feel, and men really aren't raised in the world of emotion (boys don't cry...grow some balls... manup... like a rock... yada, yada). The result of this is that, when men are expected to be warm and caring, men just don't have it to give, because it was never given to them. Men who were allowed to have emotions, and who can express them, have no problems expressing them to women, or anyone else. They're also frequently written off as "soft."
> 
> I can kind of empathize with this, because I grew up in a household where there were truly zero fucks given about my emotions. Things were too hard. As a result, I don't really care about them much, either. They come and go, and I can swallow them and do what needs to be done. Unfortunately, as a woman, that gets me written off as hard-hearted.



I very much agree with this. I also would add that for men, and yes I know it's a generalization and I *know* you're not like that sunshine , but I believe that men are only as faithful as their options. Are women the same way? How the hell would I know, I'm not a woman. But there it is, our dirty little secret.

Now the differences come in when you get into what is or isn't an option for some men. Some guys, if it has a heartbeat and a vag, great, that's an option. For others, it has to be someone that turns you on so much that you try to resist but the temptation is just too much. The key is to know where your personal line is and to stay away from that area or conversely run to that area depending on what you want to get out of the relationship.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Sasquatch! said:


> Or, could just be that you like douchebags.



Careful with that, Douchebags are a hygienic product some men might take that as a complement


----------



## EMH1701

My idiotic professor for his first discussion wants us to interview someone in our company about CRM by Thursday in Thanksgiving week. We did not have access to the class until Monday.

He brags about having met Donald Trump in his introductory video but apparently forgets that us little people actually celebrate Thanksgiving with our families, the clotpole. He also apparently forgot that some people are unemployed, because they are posting questions about what to do.


----------



## JenFromOC

What isn't pissing me off today? Also, our clinic smells like shit.


----------



## LeoGibson

Scentsy is pissing me off today. I hate how I come home from a long hard day at work and smell the delectable smells of fresh baked gingerbread or a warm apple cinnamon crisp only to have my watering taste buds dried up the instant I see it is a Scentsy burning and not a wonderful Autumn treat. 

Fuck you Scentsy. 

Fuck. You.


----------



## Surlysomething

The complete and utter douche-nozzle that "works" behind me.

Do your own job, leave mine alone you stupid, clueless fuck.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*applied for the absolutely PERFECT *sounding* job....
application didn't get touched for 2 weeks...
today It does and the job is pulled.....
INSIDE CONSPIRACY...but I guess legally they had to post the thing to give me HOPE...I NEED A NEW JOB...the rest of my life is amazing...but MY JOB PISSES ME OFF TO NO END*


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I have a headache that doesn't seem to be cured with two cups of green tea like it usually is. I took 2 Advils about three hours ago and my head still hurts...I hope it's nothing more than a caffeine headache.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MY home inspection has been going on for over 2.5 hours due to inspectors back up battery on computer and gabbiness of my buyer (and close friend)...

I have ADD...I can't sit through this torture :bounce:*


----------



## Surlysomething

People that sexualize everything. And not in a funny way.

We get it. You're getting laid. Most people are having sex of some kind so we DON'T CARE. Add something else to the mix as you're starting to come off desperate.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> People that sexualize everything. And not in a funny way.
> 
> We get it. You're getting laid. Most people are having sex of some kind so we DON'T CARE. Add something else to the mix as you're starting to come off desperate.



*fistbump*


----------



## Rojodi

Dumb too-young-to-be-a-mom and her mother yelling at me because HER daughter spilled MY drink on her. Um, girlie, control your own child before telling me I should have watched out for my drink!


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> People that sexualize everything. And not in a funny way.
> 
> We get it. You're getting laid. Most people are having sex of some kind so we DON'T CARE. Add something else to the mix as you're starting to come off desperate.



I feel this way about people that smoke pot and make EVERYTHING they say a reference to 420 or "medicine" or some other dumb shit. You smoke pot. Big whoop. No one gives a shit. Congratulations.


----------



## Surlysomething

I guess some people never grow up and always need acceptance. Lame.



JenFromOC said:


> I feel this way about people that smoke pot and make EVERYTHING they say a reference to 420 or "medicine" or some other dumb shit. You smoke pot. Big whoop. No one gives a shit. Congratulations.


----------



## GrowingBoy

Melian said:


> The supposedly glorious moment when you get your PhD is so brief....and then, the next day, you're back in the lab as a post-doc, buried under a ton of paperwork :doh:



Yes, it is brief. But getting out from under the task of "finishing the thesis" can free both the mind and the spirit. Repeat after me: you are not your work....

The day after I got my doctorate, I boxed up all my books and research, and I haven't looked at them since. Three months later, I embarked on a new career.


----------



## Miskatonic

I found out yesterday that when my best friend and I first started hanging out a bunch of our mutual friends took it upon themselves to tell him about how I'm bipolar and unstable and tell him about how I would probably nuts out on him. That sure made me feel nice.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Miskatonic said:


> I found out yesterday that when my best friend and I first started hanging out a bunch of our mutual friends took it upon themselves to tell him about how I'm bipolar and unstable and tell him about how I would probably nuts out on him. That sure made me feel nice.



Wow, that's absolutely horrible. I have Bipolar II, BPD, and OCD. I'm pretty open about it but nobody has the right to reveal sensitive information like that, especially in such a dickish way. :/ I'm sorry.


----------



## Miskatonic

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Wow, that's absolutely horrible. I have Bipolar II, BPD, and OCD. I'm pretty open about it but nobody has the right to reveal sensitive information like that, especially in such a dickish way. :/ I'm sorry.



To be fair, I had been in and out of the social circle for a few years due to frequent meltdowns so it was rough on my friends. But I had been doing well at that point and no one needed to know that I had a past history of breakdowns.


----------



## Surlysomething

I know I BS about being angry and everything all the time, but I honestly try and have good days. It makes me want to kill people less when I do.
EVERY day i'm surrounded by soul-sucking people at work and it's all I can do not to cut a bitch. Seriously. Fucking assholes.

If people don't leave me alone today, it could get ugly.

UGLY.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I know I BS about being angry and everything all the time, but I honestly try and have good days. It makes me want to kill people less when I do.
> EVERY day i'm surrounded by soul-sucking people at work and it's all I can do not to cut a bitch. Seriously. Fucking assholes.
> 
> If people don't leave me alone today, it could get ugly.
> 
> UGLY.



I have the same problem... which is why I am SO THANKFUL to have my own office with a working door... and a printer that I use regularly to print out and post threatening notes to stick on my closed door...

Today's says: 

"If you can read this, you are in the Danger Zone!"


----------



## Surlysomething

I sooo miss having my own space. 

Our office has 3 people in it and has others constantly in and out. I don't get a break.

I put my headphones on a lot to block it out, but they still want to talk to me about work stuff sometimes. Haha.




Oona said:


> I have the same problem... which is why I am SO THANKFUL to have my own office with a working door... and a printer that I use regularly to print out and post threatening notes to stick on my closed door...
> 
> Today's says:
> 
> "If you can read this, you are in the Danger Zone!"


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I sooo miss having my own space.
> 
> Our office has 3 people in it and has others constantly in and out. I don't get a break.
> 
> I put my headphones on a lot to block it out, but they still want to talk to me about work stuff sometimes. Haha.



My co-workers have started to learn that if my music is on and my door is closed, coming in unexpected can result in a not-so-friendly glare. Its only taken them 5 months to learn this...


----------



## Goreki

It's all about the tail tonight. My DD went to screw his new girlfriend, and the friend I'm going to spilt cab fare with is talking to a potato with eyeliner. Pfft.

Also, the babybats are having babybat problems in the bathroom, so I get no peace, and I danced to a song from fucking Repo and enjoyed myself.

And I'm pulling a seven day stretch at work this week. I'm in the early hours of day five. Ugh.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

One word: _Finals._


----------



## Surlysomething

Co-workers. Again.

I'm grumpy and it's Friday. What's up with that?


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Co-workers. Again.
> 
> I'm grumpy and it's Friday. What's up with that?



Hang in there, hun. It's Friday! All you have to do is make it through the day then you get a break.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, lady. I'm main-lining my coffee.





Oona said:


> Hang in there, hun. It's Friday! All you have to do is make it through the day then you get a break.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, lady. I'm main-lining my coffee.



Atta girl! Hook up the caffeine IV drip and shut the work world out! (that's what I do and it tends to help!)


----------



## MrBob

What's pissing me off today? the fact that I have to get up at stupid o'clock in the morning to go my university tutorial. Saturday morning isn't exactly my most productive time of the week.


----------



## MrBob

MrBob said:


> What's pissing me off today? the fact that I have to get up at stupid o'clock in the morning to go my university tutorial. Saturday morning isn't exactly my most productive time of the week.



And today what's pissing me off is the fact that the tutorial is in fact on next Saturday. I discovered this after spending half an hour on the train to Trefforest only to find I was the only one there.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> And today what's pissing me off is the fact that the tutorial is in fact on next Saturday. I discovered this after spending half an hour on the train to Trefforest only to find I was the only one there.



Reminds me of what happened yesterday.

40 min walk to the other side of Roath only to discover they meant the OTHER library, which is apparently right next to my house.

Cue ruined day, missing a conference and me being achey and chafey as fuck today.


----------



## LeoGibson

I am pissed off at Windows 8. I can't get a couple of things that I transferred from my old XP laptop to run in my new Win8 desktop. But what makes me mad is that it is a borrowed software that isn't registered to me, so I can't even call in to any kind of tech support for help in finding out why it won't run.

I know, I know, that one is a little petty to be aggro about as I am free to go and actually buy the software, but at 400 bones, that's going to have to wait for a bit and I want to play with my toys now! *stamping feet like child*


----------



## KFD

I got knee surgery yesterday, so I am relegated to the couch this weekend. Me and the dog are watching the Mecum auto auctions and GTA: Vice Citying it up on the O.G. XBOX. I want to jump on the bike and do my weekend cruising in the Malibu Canyons!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I woke up at 12ish, I'm starving and there is no food in the house so I'm probably gonna have to get dressed and go out to buy something cheap and my body is sore in every aspect possible. I just wanna stay in bed.


----------



## Oona

I'm pissed off that I'm pissed off by my job... again...


----------



## Castelen

We're getting more snow.

About 1,5 weeks ago we got our first snow this winter here in southern Finland.






(Not my picture, but taken 12 days ago).

We've been steadily getting a bit more snow every day, but they are talking about getting 20cm (~8in) more during the next few days.

I love snow, but enough's enough for now, thank you:bow:


----------



## Castelen

We got this winter's first snow 1,5 weeks ago.




(Not my pic, but taken 1,5 weeks ago).
It's been coming steadily but lightly ever since.

Now they are talking about it raining down about 20cm (~8in) in couple days.
I Love snow, but enough's enough for now, thanks.


----------



## MrBob

Pissed off is an understatement.

My niece's father is and always has been a grade A twat...but now he's taken the biscuit. Not content with not seeing her yesterday on Christmas he'd cancelled an arrangement for her to go and spend some time with him today. Luckily my niece is getting wise to what a dick her dad actually is and hasn't shown any signs of being upset...but I know she is. I've never been violent but I'm happy to make an exception for that tool.

If I'm going to make sure of one thing in my life it's that I'll never let her down.


----------



## Rojodi

Well-intentioned people trying to tell my wife how to act during this time of mourning her father's passing. So what if she went to work? It's better that she spend time nerding than be home with progeny and I, thinking about her dad.


----------



## Melian

Fucking snow everywhere.

Actually, it's not the snow that truly pisses me off, but the fact that no one in this idiotic city can figure out how to shovel their sidewalks.


----------



## Webmaster

Well, the heating system in my house broke down yesterday morning and that is not a good thing, even in California. The service folks can't get the part needed to fix it for another couple of days, so it's been rather cold. A few wimpy little space heaters cough up a bit of warmth, but not much. Shiver.


----------



## Oona

My family. 

I hardly get to see them now because I moved out of state. They are in my town right this moment and refuse to see me. Awesome.


----------



## Librarygirl

1. Just got very angry having read flyer about proposed boundary changes where I live...Basically the government trying to undermine our village community. If it isn't broken, don't fix it!! It's fairly obvious this is just a move to dilute our voice and democratic rights whenever they next try and build a ridiculous number of houses nearby that the infrastructure wouldn't cope with. Had a nice but articulate rant on the consultation website!

2. My lovely Spanish reader has sent us a present, but my at times infuriating colleague is the only one at work today and has opened it without me...and proceeded to write about it on FB. Childish I know - I shouldn't be bothered. But she did ruin our recent reader survey with her attitude to other customers so is hardly the most deserving of such gifts. I console myself with the fact that I doubt he has given her his personal email address and written to her.

My goodness I sound petty...Rant over!


----------



## Surlysomething

Youngest sister doesn't know how she excludes. So lame.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> 2. My lovely Spanish reader has sent us a present, but my at times infuriating colleague is the only one at work today and has opened it without me...and proceeded to write about it on FB. Childish I know - I shouldn't be bothered. But she did ruin our recent reader survey with her attitude to other customers so is hardly the most deserving of such gifts. I console myself with the fact that I doubt he has given her his personal email address and written to her.
> 
> My goodness I sound petty...Rant over!



Some people can't help being obnoxious...pity them.


----------



## Cobra Verde

The thread rating system - to borrow a phrase from the eloquent Pulitzer Prize winner H.G. Bissinger - really pisses the shit out of me. I just spent 4 minutes giving 1-star votes to all the retarded "NAME THE LAST COLOR YOU SAW!!  " - type threads on the first page of The Lounge (purely for spite ) and 'twas all *FOR NAUGHT* since there haven't been enough votes cast yet for an average to show up. But nobody ever votes on these things in the first place since they know their rating wont show up anyway! If there's ever been a purer example of a vicious circle I am unaware of it.

Now let me be clear that I'm not calling Shenanigans _per se_, but it's a possibility I can't rule out...


----------



## Oona

Its cold today. As in 42* outside. And the damn AC is on at work!


----------



## Surlysomething

My thoughtless, self-absorbed, narcissistic sisters. They can both go fuck themselves.


----------



## Oona

Ignorance! 

Yes I have a disease, no, touching your child will not spread it. 

It boggles my mind that people are so naive and don't take the time to educate themselves before condemning me into exile from their house. 

And today was the first time since diagnosis that I have actually cried because of it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Everyone is just pissing me off. Ignorant ass pieces of crap.


----------



## Surlysomething

That sucks. I'm sorry you have to experience it. I understand somewhat because I have MS and no one knows what the hell to say to me. They don't even know what I have going on.

Feel better, ok?






Oona said:


> Ignorance!
> 
> Yes I have a disease, no, touching your child will not spread it.
> 
> It boggles my mind that people are so naive and don't take the time to educate themselves before condemning me into exile from their house.
> 
> And today was the first time since diagnosis that I have actually cried because of it.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> That sucks. I'm sorry you have to experience it. I understand somewhat because I have MS and no one knows what the hell to say to me. They don't even know what I have going on.
> 
> Feel better, ok?



Thanks hun. What helped was spending the day yesterday with all our San Diego friends who know and don't care. They treat me like they would anyone else. I just needed to feel human again and they succeeded in making that happen ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm starting to come to the realization that as much as we wish people to love us as we are, most can't. They're too wrapped up in their own bullshit.

I'm glad you have some people in your life that love you for who you are though. Fuck the rest. Ha! 




Oona said:


> Thanks hun. What helped was spending the day yesterday with all our San Diego friends who know and don't care. They treat me like they would anyone else. I just needed to feel human again and they succeeded in making that happen ^_^


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to come to the realization that as much as we wish people to love us as we are, most can't. They're too wrapped up in their own bullshit.
> 
> I'm glad you have some people in your life that love you for who you are though. Fuck the rest. Ha!



I know most people CAN'T love us the way we are. I just never imagined that situation to arise where I was literally EXILED from a "friends" house because of it. You'd think I had leprosy or something... 

And I'm so glad I have my SD family. And my Dims family. ^_^


----------



## Tad

Im part pissed off, and part laughing. See, I hadnt noticed that someone had left a coffee spill on the counter in the break room at work, and most of that spill has now been turned into a stain on my shirt, just above the belt.

Im pissed off because someone didnt clean up after themselves, because I wasnt paying attention, because Ill be walking around the rest of the day with a stained shirt, and because this was a new shirt at Christmas and this was the first time I wore it and I dont know if the stain will come out or not (probably will as I think it has some sort of stain guard, but not sure).

And Im laughing, because in case I needed more evidence of the recent growth of my gut, apparently it is now resting itself on convenient counters. I hadnt even realized that was happening, but I guess it is sticking out far enough and sitting low enough that it is at just the right height. I wonder what else Ill find myself mopping up with it?


----------



## biglynch

fell on the stairs at my mates and im now the owner of a fucked up shoulder

Its hurting like a git.

Oh and thanks ya bunch of train company/government twits...no way to say happy newyear like a 5.1 pay hike on my ticket prices.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Tad said:


> Im part pissed off, and part laughing. See, I hadnt noticed that someone had left a coffee spill on the counter in the break room at work, and most of that spill has now been turned into a stain on my shirt, just above the belt.
> 
> Im pissed off because someone didnt clean up after themselves, because I wasnt paying attention, because Ill be walking around the rest of the day with a stained shirt, and because this was a new shirt at Christmas and this was the first time I wore it and I dont know if the stain will come out or not (probably will as I think it has some sort of stain guard, but not sure).
> 
> And Im laughing, because in case I needed more evidence of the recent growth of my gut, apparently it is now resting itself on convenient counters. I hadnt even realized that was happening, but I guess it is sticking out far enough and sitting low enough that it is at just the right height. I wonder what else Ill find myself mopping up with it?



I know the feel. I once managed to spill a cup of coffee down my brand new white hoodie (Why anyone decided we should wear white is beyond me, let alone why they thought "Oh, he's obviously written too many Xs on that order. Let's get him a XXL. *fume*) because the barrista mismatched the cup and saucer.

It didn't come out.

I never wore it again.


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> I know the feel. I once managed to spill a cup of coffee down my brand new white hoodie (Why anyone decided we should wear white is beyond me, let alone why they thought "Oh, he's obviously written too many Xs on that order. Let's get him a XXL. *fume*) because the barrista mismatched the cup and saucer.
> 
> It didn't come out.
> 
> I never wore it again.



Tragic *wipes away tears*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Tragic *wipes away tears*



I will never forgive you for mocking my pain.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I work at a collection firm and DON"T do collections...but the phone rang and it was a rather IRATE woman that had paid off her debt and it was NOT removed from her credit report...I FELT HER PAIN & ANGUISH. We have nothing to do with that though; and I was trying to help her, and my boss came along and told me to tell her to call back......the back story is she pushed his buttons and hung up on him twice and cursed him...so he knew I was on the phone with her and HE WAN"T TO PISS HER OFF MORE...which I am not good at...I was kind and NOT RUDE....when I finally got off the phone, another minute perhaps 1.5 minutes....HE went ballistic on me....DON"T I KNOW HE IS MY BOSS!!!!!"on and on for well over 5 minutes....just about to have a coronary...it was so damn absurd, I almost laughed....but SERIOUSLY?
is it proper to have ANGER MANAGEMENT ISSUES AT WORK and be able to take it out on your employee? really? I mean it...I am so tired of being his whipping post...........:doh:*


----------



## Cobra Verde

That's pretty much the polar opposite of professional. Sure, you're supposed to obey your boss in general, but taking it upon yourself to smooth things over with a customer can't be seen as anything but a good thing. He's a douche. 

I advise you take a shit in his desk but I must warn you that I'm an apallingly bad influence.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Cobra Verde said:


> That's pretty much the polar opposite of professional. Sure, you're supposed to obey your boss in general, but taking it upon yourself to smooth things over with a customer can't be seen as anything but a good thing. He's a douche.
> 
> I advise you take a shit in his desk but I must warn you that I'm an apallingly bad influence.



I agree about his. Appalling self- but after 3 yrs- he's not leaving
But I am- this was the last straw- I am gonna start my own 
Dog walking biz in my new neighbirhood I think


----------



## Cobra Verde

Cobra Verde said:


> ...I'm an *apallingly *bad influence.


And speller.


----------



## warwagon86

I hate the feeling of not knowing where I am going or what direction I am meant to go in!

I am usually so positive but lately (the back end of 2012) things have been stacking up against me or so it feels!


----------



## MrBob

Some idiot politician here in the UK wants to legislate to put an end to sugary breakfast cereals like Frosties and Sugar Puffs. I rebelled today with a bowl of Frosted Wheats. Fight the Power!


----------



## Surlysomething

Nothing reminds you that you have MS like falling very hard on your VERY hard floor before you even have your coat off and you're carrying two bottles of pop, your purse and a bag of groceries.

FML


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Nothing reminds you that you have MS like falling very hard on your VERY hard floor before you even have your coat off and you're carrying two bottles of pop, your purse and a bag of groceries.
> 
> FML



I'm sorry that happened to you! Are you ok otherwise?


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you! Are you ok otherwise?



What he said????? Be ok soon


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, you two.

I'm ok. I have that feeling like i've been in a car accident. Haha. Nothing hurts specifically, but everything hurts in one way or another. A bit of road rash on my hands and bruised my wrist. This is a joy of MS stiff legs and a foot drop when tired. 




LeoGibson said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you! Are you ok otherwise?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you two.
> 
> I'm ok. I have that feeling like i've been in a car accident. Haha. Nothing hurts specifically, but everything hurts in one way or another. A bit of road rash on my hands and bruised my wrist. This is a joy of MS stiff legs and a foot drop when tired.



Doesn't seem all that joyful! But I'm glad you're ok. I would tell you to keep your chin up and keep on gettin' it, but you seem to do that quite well on your own, you don't need a mope like me to tell you that!


----------



## Surlysomething

Yeah, i'm a stubborn bird. 


Thanks again though, R. 



LeoGibson said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you! Are you ok otherwise?





LeoGibson said:


> Doesn't seem all that joyful! But I'm glad you're ok. I would tell you to keep your chin up and keep on gettin' it, but you seem to do that quite well on your own, you don't need a mope like me to tell you that!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> Nothing reminds you that you have MS like falling very hard on your VERY hard floor before you even have your coat off and you're carrying two bottles of pop, your purse and a bag of groceries.
> 
> FML



I am so sorry this happened to you, it sounds very scary


----------



## Sasquatch!

At least it was after a trip to the grocery store, instead of the hardware store.

.....I was going to make an MS paint joke but I really don't think I have the heart.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The strap on my $14 bra that I just bought less than a week ago snapped tonight. OKAY COME ON GUYS MY BOOBS AREN'T _THAT _BIG.


----------



## Surlysomething

You get what you pay for regarding bras.




x0emnem0x said:


> The strap on my $14 bra that I just bought less than a week ago snapped tonight. OKAY COME ON GUYS MY BOOBS AREN'T _THAT _BIG.


----------



## cakeboy

Fucking bras are bullshit. I quit wearing them years ago.


----------



## Oona

cakeboy said:


> Fucking bras are bullshit. I quit wearing them years ago.



Being that I'm on my phone right now, when I first read this I wanted to know which lady was willing to go braless. 

Now I feel like a dork.


----------



## cakeboy

Oona said:


> Being that I'm on my phone right now, when I first read this I wanted to know which lady was willing to go braless.
> 
> Now I feel like a dork.



I'm a terrible human being :/


----------



## Oona

cakeboy said:


> I'm a terrible human being :/



Psh not at all!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lol I don't always wear bras but it annoys me if I don't, I get under-booby sweat.


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> Lol I don't always wear bras but it annoys me if I don't, I get under-booby sweat.



I have to wear a bra of some kind, be it regular or sports bra. Kinda sucks.


----------



## besthandsomeman

I am so fucking desperate for ice cream right now. My Mom won't keep it in the house because she thinks i eat it all in one sitting. The ONLY TIME I DO THAT IS WHEN I GET STARVED OF ICE CREAM. Seriously I have $400 that I need to find a way to turn into ice cream now or I am going to scream. I want sundays and swirls and shakes and sandwiches and cakes. OMG I NEED AN ICE CREAM CAKE. GIVE IT TO ME NOW. In sort the way my mother expects me to lose weight is irrational and causes me to binge. And bingeing is never healthy and should only be done in celebration and not frustration. Food brings people together it shouldn't tear people apart and my weight shouldn't cause the amount of fights I have been experiencing with my Mother for the past 3 weeks on break.


----------



## CastingPearls

besthandsomeman said:


> I am so fucking desperate for ice cream right now. My Mom won't keep it in the house because she thinks i eat it all in one sitting. The ONLY TIME I DO THAT IS WHEN I GET STARVED OF ICE CREAM. Seriously I have $400 that I need to find a way to turn into ice cream now or I am going to scream. I want sundays and swirls and shakes and sandwiches and cakes. OMG I NEED AN ICE CREAM CAKE. GIVE IT TO ME NOW. In sort the way my mother expects me to lose weight is irrational and causes me to binge. And bingeing is never healthy and should only be done in celebration and not frustration. Food brings people together it shouldn't tear people apart and my weight shouldn't cause the amount of fights I have been experiencing with my Mother for the past 3 weeks on break.


Unless you're housebound or immobile, what is stopping you from walking out of the house and obtaining your own ice cream?


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Unless you're housebound or immobile, what is stopping you from walking out of the house and obtaining your own ice cream?



Seriously. I was going to ask, "are you a child?" Children can still walk to the store and buy ice cream, though


----------



## Surlysomething

I was going to say something as well, but for once I decided not to be mean.

Haha.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I was going to say something as well, but for once I decided not to be mean.
> 
> Haha.



You feeling ok? 

I kid, I kid... <3 you


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm trying to do new things. Get off my ass! Haha.





Oona said:


> You feeling ok?
> 
> I kid, I kid... <3 you


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I'm trying to do new things. Get off my ass! Haha.



But I like your ass


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha!

I don't think i've put a picture of my ass up for awhile, but thanks!




Oona said:


> But I like your ass


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hahaha!

Just to help Surly out....

What the hell dude?

I'm sure if you have $400 you're prepared to blow on the vital food group that is ice cream cake you could rent a fucking limousine to drive you to the store.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I woke up this morning feeling terrible. I finally got what my mother has had... a terrible flu or cold, I don't know... but I have a headache, woke up with cold sweats, coughing, plugged nose, phlegm throat and just overall sore and bleh.... this will not be fun seeing as I start school again in 4 days.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

No, I've been to his house when we're not at college.
His mom will destroy any ice-cream or other food she finds unacceptable. Even if he were to acquire it it would incite a screaming match just as bad as if she found hard drugs.

I guess you could eat it outside (though it's freezing) or in a store or something? Like, sneak it? If your arthritis isn't too bad.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I was going to say something as well, but for once I decided not to be mean.
> 
> Haha.





Oona said:


> You feeling ok?
> 
> I kid, I kid... <3 you



Surly....stay calm. I've alerted the Vancouver police and they will be at your house any minute now. WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS! 



~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> No, I've been to his house when we're not at college.
> His mom will destroy any ice-cream or other food she finds unacceptable. Even if he were to acquire it it would incite a screaming match just as bad as if she found hard drugs.
> 
> I guess you could eat it outside (though it's freezing) or in a store or something? Like, sneak it? If your arthritis isn't too bad.



That is one twisted relationship, then. Isn't he larger than her? Sorry to stay on this topic, but if he just strolled through the house eating an ice cream cone, what could she possibly do to him?


----------



## Tad

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> No, I've been to his house when we're not at college.
> His mom will destroy any ice-cream or other food she finds unacceptable. Even if he were to acquire it it would incite a screaming match just as bad as if she found hard drugs.
> 
> I guess you could eat it outside (though it's freezing) or in a store or something? Like, sneak it? If your arthritis isn't too bad.



And this ^^^^ is why it is best not to jump all over someone's ass for what they say on the board, until you know the background.

Although, BestHandsomeMan, I sure hope you have a plan in place (that you are executing on) for getting out of your Mom's house ASAP. It doesn't sound like the relationship between you is healthy for you at the moment. Some distance might make a world of difference (not to mention let you probably get to a more moderate relationship with food, not to mention more privacy when Kawaii visits....)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Wait. Wait. You guys don't have places that serve ice cream except for in giant tubs at a store? I refuse to believe that.


----------



## besthandsomeman

CastingPearls said:


> Unless you're housebound or immobile, what is stopping you from walking out of the house and obtaining your own ice cream?



I am housebound. No car or no license. It makes for really boring breaks. Also I live on a highway and suffer from terrible arthritis.


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! said:


> Wait. Wait. You guys don't have places that serve ice cream except for in giant tubs at a store? I refuse to believe that.



My mom finds ice cream evil just as Kawaii said.


----------



## Sasquatch!

besthandsomeman said:


> My mom finds ice cream evil just as Kawaii said.



I'm sure her hatred of ice cream negates the existence of other people's (including cabs and public transport) vehicles AND restaurants.


----------



## Melian

besthandsomeman said:


> My mom finds ice cream evil just as Kawaii said.



You need to have a talk with your mom, where you ask her what is up her ass.


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm sure her hatred of ice cream negates the existence of other people's (including cabs and public transport) vehicles AND restaurants.



Yeah but I am very poor and need this money for school. Eventually the craving will subside (hopefully) and I can move on. For me certain foods are like drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Sasquatch!

besthandsomeman said:


> Yeah but I am very poor and need this money for school. Eventually the craving will subside (hopefully) and I can move on. For me certain foods are like drugs or alcohol.



In which case, you should probably lay off on your mother.


----------



## besthandsomeman

Melian said:


> You need to have a talk with your mom, where you ask her what is up her ass.



My mom has severe untreated OCD and suffers from parasomnia. Her obsession about how I look is a refection of how SHE looks because she raised me.


----------



## Sasquatch!

OK.

So what we've learned is....

You're NOT willing to do anything for ice cream.
You don't have $400 to spend on ice cream.

Anything else you want to backtrack on?


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! said:


> In which case, you should probably lay off on your mother.



Cutting cold turkey is never the answer. I used to be a hardcore ambien addict because of my chronic pain. i have been clean for over a year because i weened myself off. And over this year I have had 0 cravings for the drug. My mother is hurting the process.


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! said:


> OK.
> 
> So what we've learned is....
> 
> You're NOT willing to do anything for ice cream.
> You don't have $400 to spend on ice cream.
> 
> Anything else you want to backtrack on?



It's true. I was hardcore craving and upset last night but I woke up smarter this morning.


----------



## Sasquatch!

besthandsomeman said:


> Cutting cold turkey is never the answer. I used to be a hardcore ambien addict because of my chronic pain. i have been clean for over a year because i weened myself off. And over this year I have had 0 cravings for the drug. My mother is hurting the process.



That's not what Alcoholics anonymous OR Overeaters anonymous say.

Just so you know.


----------



## Cobra Verde

"Norman, what are you doing in the kitchen?"
"Nothing, mother."
"Is that_ ice cream _I smell?!"
"No, mother!"
"You're lying to me, Norman!!"


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! said:


> That's not what Alcoholics anonymous OR Overeaters anonymous say.
> 
> Just so you know.



I've been meaning to join Overeaters anonymous or some sort of food addiction group and never got around to it. Personally I dont want to spend the rest of my life afraid of Ice cream.


----------



## Sasquatch!

besthandsomeman said:


> I've been meaning to join Overeaters anonymous or some sort of food addiction group and never got around to it. Personally I dont want to spend the rest of my life afraid of Ice cream.



Do it. It works.


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! said:


> Do it. It works.



Be afraid of ice cream or join a group?


----------



## Sasquatch!

besthandsomeman said:


> Be afraid of ice cream or join a group?



Seriously?


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Seriously?



Fear burns mad calories.


:doh:


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! said:


> Seriously?



No... I understand.


----------



## besthandsomeman

Melian said:


> Fear burns mad calories.
> 
> 
> :doh:



If that was true I wouldnt have to worry about my eating disorder.


----------



## besthandsomeman

Sasquatch! how do i join this group?


----------



## Sasquatch!

besthandsomeman said:


> Sasquatch! how do i join this group?



You can search for groups here.

And before anyone lambasts me, OA support healthy lifestyles and relationships with food--something I am sure this forum was originally meant to stand for too.


----------



## LeoGibson

Thank God this generation is not the one being called upon to beat back the dirty Huns. Somehow I think all of us would have to learn to speak German.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thank you for your support and understanding. 



Melian said:


> Surly....stay calm. I've alerted the Vancouver police and they will be at your house any minute now. WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS!


----------



## Surlysomething

Just wow.


WOW


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> You can search for groups here.
> 
> And before anyone lambasts me, OA support healthy lifestyles and relationships with food--something I am sure this forum was originally meant to stand for too.



Where do you get off being helpful to people? What a fackin' liberty!

All this talk about food addiction is making me crave a doughnut....I haven't had a doughnut in months. WTF is happening to me? I could seriously kill for a jam doughnut right now.


----------



## cakeboy

Melian said:


> You need to have a talk with your mom, where you ask her what is up her ass.



IT'S GODDAMN ICE CREAM UP HER ASS.


----------



## cakeboy

Sorry, fuckin' caps lock massacre there. I get emotional when I think about asses and/or ice cream. Not together, though, you delightfully-twisted bastards.


----------



## Goreki

cakeboy said:


> Sorry, fuckin' caps lock massacre there. I get emotional when I think about asses and/or ice cream. Not together, though, you delightfully-twisted bastards.



Hehehe, two girls, one Cakeboy.


----------



## Surlysomething

- people that turn EVERYTHING into a negative (and not in a humourless way)

- people that constantly one-up you


Just stop, you miserable soul-sucking fucks.


----------



## Melian

This is a terribly unpopular thing to say in Canada right now, but you know what? Fuck it.

I hate the Idle No More movement. What a bunch of retarded shit eaters.

Basically, there is a native chief who went on a hunger strike (that turned out to just be a liquid diet, WTF) until she got to talk to the PM. So the PM agrees to talk, and the idiot then turns him down unless the Gov General (a figurehead) is present. Her issue is native rights, etc, meanwhile, her group mismanaged shit tons of tax payers' money.

Natives don't pay PST, they go to university for free and have many native-only scholarships/bursaries to enjoy with their free education, their reserves get money from the government (which they just piss away, and they don't have to live there anyway), and basically every company in the country has hiring quotas to make sure that they have jobs. I don't see how they are disadvantaged in the least, yet they never STFU about anything. I'm sure at least one person will want to argue about this, but I seriously don't care right now.


----------



## Surlysomething

Amen. I feel the same way. 

How long are we supposed to pay for crimes that were committed many, many years ago? No one gave me a job, I had to find one. I was born here, what's the difference?

If you can't find work on the res, move off the res. If you have a drinking problem, get help. If you have money, build some goddamn homes for your people.






Melian said:


> This is a terribly unpopular thing to say in Canada right now, but you know what? Fuck it.
> 
> I hate the Idle No More movement. What a bunch of retarded shit eaters.
> 
> Basically, there is a native chief who went on a hunger strike (that turned out to just be a liquid diet, WTF) until she got to talk to the PM. So the PM agrees to talk, and the idiot then turns him down unless the Gov General (a figurehead) is present. Her issue is native rights, etc, meanwhile, her group mismanaged shit tons of tax payers' money.
> 
> Natives don't pay PST, they go to university for free and have many native-only scholarships/bursaries to enjoy with their free education, their reserves get money from the government (which they just piss away, and they don't have to live there anyway), and basically every company in the country has hiring quotas to make sure that they have jobs. I don't see how they are disadvantaged in the least, yet they never STFU about anything. I'm sure at least one person will want to argue about this, but I seriously don't care right now.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Amen. I feel the same way.
> 
> How long are we supposed to pay for crimes that were committed many, many years ago?



YES!

My family has only been here for 2 generations - we had nothing to do with any of that shit. And I'm mixed race, so uh, where's my fucking free university. Oh wait, I'm not the right minority, so that will be $9K/a for me.


----------



## djudex

I just about lost my shit when I heard she was paying her live-in boyfriend's 'management company' aka him $850 a day for looking after the finances of the reservation. $17,000 a month to pay a guy who's put his own reserve in to $11 million worth of debt. Nope, no corruption or nepotism there.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I just about lost my shit when I heard she was paying her live-in boyfriend's 'management company' aka him $850 a day for looking after the finances of the reservation. $17,000 a month to pay a guy who's put his own reserve in to $11 million worth of debt. Nope, no corruption or nepotism there.



And then he says, "well I'm a consultant and other consultants make $2000 per day."

What a smug cocksucker. He's not even native, and he gets that nice tax-free salary.


----------



## cakeboy

Melian said:


> This is a terribly unpopular thing to say in Canada right now, but you know what? Fuck it.
> 
> I hate the Idle No More movement. What a bunch of retarded shit eaters.
> 
> Basically, there is a native chief who went on a hunger strike (that turned out to just be a liquid diet, WTF) until she got to talk to the PM. So the PM agrees to talk, and the idiot then turns him down unless the Gov General (a figurehead) is present. Her issue is native rights, etc, meanwhile, her group mismanaged shit tons of tax payers' money.
> 
> Natives don't pay PST, they go to university for free and have many native-only scholarships/bursaries to enjoy with their free education, their reserves get money from the government (which they just piss away, and they don't have to live there anyway), and basically every company in the country has hiring quotas to make sure that they have jobs. I don't see how they are disadvantaged in the least, yet they never STFU about anything. I'm sure at least one person will want to argue about this, but I seriously don't care right now.



I just had sex with this post. It is sexy times.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Major headache, long 9 hours of babysitting while sit, and I'm still sick. Now my throat is getting raw from all the coughing. FML.


----------



## x0emnem0x

What's pissing me off?
The fact that some people don't know the difference between being honest/truthful... and just being a straight up bitch with a disgusting attitude.

Good lord, and I thought I had problems...


----------



## Goreki

I cannot find a pair of less than human bayonetta glasses! They were all over eBay when I was broke, and now when I have the money for them, nothing!
I really need to update my prescription too. X(


----------



## Tad

That all the stores aimed at bigger guys seem to be 'big and tall' stores, and as a consequence all the images they use, even the mannequins, are all based on the 'tall, and not so big' side of their business. I know that women's plus size clothing stores use models not so representative of most of their clientele too, but I think it is even worse in the men's wear. The way something fits on someone who is tall and has the classic 'V' torso shape, versus on someone more like me (not-so-tall, shaped more like a rugby ball) is completely, totally, different. There is a draping that you get in the V shape that is not at all present on those thicker in the middle, so you things sit entirely differently.

That is one of the reasons that although I'm in the size range they cover, I've been avoiding those stores for the most part, since I can find things still in other stores. (also they are more expensive, and I've not even found that the fit was better).

But one of my three pairs of dress pants is beginning to fray at the cuffs so I'm going to need to buy some new ones, and that always makes me grumpy about my limited shopping options.


----------



## Librarygirl

1. People who don't 'reply' to emails, but write as if you'd never even written. I have quite a few penfriends, but it is so much more enjoyable writing to those with whom it is a real conversation. I didn't just ask all those questions / show an interest/ tell you stuff about me for nothing!! 

2. A colleague with an attitude problem. At the age of 50, you ought to have learnt how to be professional and civil!

3. Actually, I'm in quite a good mood and can't think of a 3!!


----------



## oliver141180

Tad said:


> That all the stores aimed at bigger guys seem to be 'big and tall' stores, and as a consequence all the images they use, even the mannequins, are all based on the 'tall, and not so big' side of their business. I know that women's plus size clothing stores use models not so representative of most of their clientele too, but I think it is even worse in the men's wear. The way something fits on someone who is tall and has the classic 'V' torso shape, versus on someone more like me (not-so-tall, shaped more like a rugby ball) is completely, totally, different. There is a draping that you get in the V shape that is not at all present on those thicker in the middle, so you things sit entirely differently.



Ooh ooh ooh, these stores make me rage! Don't know what its like elsewhere but in the UK "big and tall" stores should be more accurately named "big OR tall" as apparently its impossible to be both. So i can choose from shirts that are big enough round the chest yet fit like crop top t-shirts, or shirts the right length that i can only just fit over my neck.

Makes...me...so...mad!!!


----------



## Tad

Well, as I'm not tall, I've never honestly checked if they have the bigger around sizes in the longer lengths or not.

To expand on my previous rant, it is not clear to me that they do a very good job of having different fit models for different corners of their size range. I think they may just kind of muddle down the middle, fitting almost nobody well, but knowing that most of their customers have few other choices.


----------



## Oona

I ordered Pink and Black Chucks before Christmas. They sent me the WRONG size. So I sent them back for a refund. Now they're telling me they don't carry them anymore!

Refund accepted. And I'm butt-hurt.


----------



## Morganer

I left my keys at home when I went to the store today.


----------



## EMH1701

My sprained knee. It's been 4 days now and it still hurts. I know it takes a good couple of weeks to heal. It's just really annoying having to limp everywhere.


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> Well, as I'm not tall, I've never honestly checked if they have the bigger around sizes in the longer lengths or not.



As both a big and a tall I can tell you that it's pretty easy to get 1XT, 2XT or 3XT shirts but that's where the Ts seem to stop. It's like unicorn horns trying to obtain a 4XT or 5XT shirt, it's like they think no one could possibly be massively fat if they're over 6'.

NOT ALL TALL PEOPLE ARE SKINNY BASKETBALL PLAYERS YOU SONS OF BITCHES!*

*I know, it's far more likely to be base on historical sales data rather than discrimination but you know, fuck those guys. I'm tired of playing 'don't raise your arms at work or you'll give everyone an eyeful of flab'.


----------



## Paquito

Alternatively, I've found it really difficult to find clothes with a decent length for shorter fat guys. I can deal with the fact that pants will always have a ridiculous amount of extra fabric hanging from me feet because it's an easy fix than pants that are too short (although the crotch will always be ridiculous). But shirts? Fuck shirts, because everything ends up looking baggy on me. Even if the shirt is a perfect fact, it looks oversized because the hem drapes halfway down my thighs.

Fat clothes suck. Everyone sucks. Except for me.


----------



## CastingPearls

You don't suck. You had me at 'halfway down my thighs'.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was at school and took off my ring to wash my hands... by mistake I left it by the sink. Not more than 5 minutes later I was back in the bathroom and it was gone... so annoying, it was a $50+ ring from my boyfriend that I've been with 7 months, I wore it everyday and it had "amor vincit omnia" engraved in it (love conquers all)... it was very special to me and to have someone just take it without a thought, seriously I hate people.


----------



## Oona

The red in my hair is fading BAD already. Just two weeks into the dye job.

Epic hair fail -_-


----------



## Miskatonic

Oona said:


> The red in my hair is fading BAD already. Just two weeks into the dye job.
> 
> Epic hair fail -_-



My friend's trick for keeping her hair looking good longer is to only wash her hair once a week. Personally I couldn't get away with that because I have oily hair (plus I play with my hair when I'm nervous so that adds to the oiliness) but it might work for you.


----------



## Oona

Miskatonic said:


> My friend's trick for keeping her hair looking good longer is to only wash her hair once a week. Personally I couldn't get away with that because I have oily hair (plus I play with my hair when I'm nervous so that adds to the oiliness) but it might work for you.



I wish I could get away with that, but I have gnarly sensitive skin, especially on my scalp. I have to wash it daily. It wouldn't fade so bad if I didn't previously have the blonde in the front...


----------



## Miskatonic

Oona said:


> I wish I could get away with that, but I have gnarly sensitive skin, especially on my scalp. I have to wash it daily. It wouldn't fade so bad if I didn't previously have the blonde in the front...



Unfortunately I don't know much about dyeing so I can't give you many more tips. 

I'm still pissed over some stuff I found out a couple days ago regarding my job hunt. Apparently getting free training from the career center has locked me into having to find a job in the field I trained in (IT) so instead of opening up opportunities it has somewhat restricted my opportunities. Plus judging from an interview I had earlier this week, most places are looking for people with networking knowledge and the program I was enrolled in didn't touch on networking AT ALL.

On the plus side, I just got the studying package for A+ certification so I'm going to be keeping myself busy with that while I continue hunting for work.


----------



## djudex

Holy cockballs I found some unicorns at George Richards today! Five, count 'em, five polo shirts in 4XT!


----------



## Gingembre

Oona said:


> The red in my hair is fading BAD already. Just two weeks into the dye job.
> 
> Epic hair fail -_-



It's not your fault, red fades like a speedy bitch.


----------



## Oona

Gingembre said:


> It's not your fault, red fades like a speedy bitch.



I love the red! I hate that I have to re-dye the front of my hair (where it was blonde) every two weeks!


----------



## fat hiker

Melian said:


> Natives don't pay PST, they go to university for free and have many native-only scholarships/bursaries to enjoy with their free education, their reserves get money from the government (which they just piss away, and they don't have to live there anyway), and basically every company in the country has hiring quotas to make sure that they have jobs. I don't see how they are disadvantaged in the least, yet they never STFU about anything. I'm sure at least one person will want to argue about this, but I seriously don't care right now.



Reserves get less money for their schools and health care than any municipality/school board/hospital off-reserve gets. Of course their education/health care is poor.

No private company in Canada is required to have a quota to hire native people.

We signed contracts with the Native Peoples in the 17th/18th/19th/20th centuries, and we aren't living up to our side of those contracts. That's what 'treaty rights' is all about. If we want to re-negotiate those treaties, then the government should get on with it, not sit around and pretend that they don't have to live up to what they've signed. Some native groups have re-negotiated - and they're doing better than before. 

Idle no More has no business blocking railway lines and highways - but they do have a purpose, in reminding those in power that they have to live up to their deals. If the government built a highway and then never ploughed or maintained it, everyone who used that highway would be protesting. Native treaties/contracts are much the same.


----------



## EMH1701

My sprained knee is still pissing me off, but it's better since it was last week. It would be nice to be able to walk without limping. Just saying.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Everything. Seriously, everything, big or small. I think it's hormones. Lol.


----------



## Rojodi

Young, obnoxious busy-bodies at the market who think that my arthritis in my foot and ankle were caused by my weight and if I lost some, I wouldn't have this problem. 

(My 18-year-old Progeny set them straight, told them that it's a combination of a 32-year-old soccer injury, a missed and misdiagnosed stress fracture of the instep, bone spurs in my ankle and foot, and hereditary rheumatoid arthritis showing its ugly face.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> It's not your fault, red fades like a speedy bitch.





Oona said:


> I love the red! I hate that I have to re-dye the front of my hair (where it was blonde) every two weeks!




Yes, red oxides the moment it hits my head. I was a redhead for so long but the blonde force called me to action and here I am, quite happy actually.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well people go to college to learn. I used to think I was actually decently intelligent, until now. I'm in college and sometimes I can barely understand the simplest things especially in my math classes and it pisses me off. I've never felt more stupid.


----------



## Surlysomething

Overwhelmed and pissed off at these health issues.


I really just want to crawl back into bed....forever.


----------



## Oona

I need to buy a snow jacket and have it in hand within the next 8 days. Finding a decent looking one that fits me is proving to be the most annoying thing EVER. 

And I'm getting to the point that I don't think I will be able to find one for a decent price -_-


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> I need to buy a snow jacket and have it in hand within the next 8 days. Finding a decent looking one that fits me is proving to be the most annoying thing EVER.
> 
> And I'm getting to the point that I don't think I will be able to find one for a decent price -_-



Oona, can you share the size you would be needing? I have a whole lot of time to help look, and I have developed a talent for finding larger jackets..


----------



## Oona

Morganer said:


> Oona, can you share the size you would be needing? I have a whole lot of time to help look, and I have developed a talent for finding larger jackets..



Usually a 2XL

The bust HAS to fit 44"

And I'm looking for something (if possible) that is Water-resistant/proof AND is warm.

I know it's kind of picky, but I hate bulky layers. I much prefer one layer that does it all


----------



## Tad

I'm pretty sure that both Land's End and Eddie Bauer carry up to at least that size on-line. Should be sale season for winter jackets, too!


----------



## Morganer

Tad said:


> I'm pretty sure that both Land's End and Eddie Bauer carry up to at least that size on-line. Should be sale season for winter jackets, too!



http://www.modells.com/product/firs...ets-fdw22107.do?sortby=nameAscend&from=Search

?


----------



## Rojodi

Stupid men making the assumptions that, if a woman posts a picture in a picture thread, it's her!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I usually buy a Columbia coat, my last one before the one I have now lasted me 10 years. They are a little expensive though, mine cost me $221 for a ladies XL but that's also in Canadian dollars. But they are warm and they do last forever if you're good to them, my mom and dad went out and bought Columbias for themselves after I did.


----------



## Morganer

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I usually buy a Columbia coat, my last one before the one I have now lasted me 10 years. They are a little expensive though, mine cost me $221 for a ladies XL but that's also in Canadian dollars. But they are warm and they do last forever if you're good to them, my mom and dad went out and bought Columbias for themselves after I did.



I had a Fat Goose once. Loverd it.


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> I'm pretty sure that both Land's End and Eddie Bauer carry up to at least that size on-line. Should be sale season for winter jackets, too!





Morganer said:


> Oona, can you share the size you would be needing? I have a whole lot of time to help look, and I have developed a talent for finding larger jackets..



Thanks for the help! 

I bit the bullet and paid $100 (after tax & shipping!) for a polar fleece lined, waterproof jacket.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Wanted to leave at 2 am to go to Steak n Shake but with all the rain my wheel just keeps spinning in the mud in one spot and i can't get it out, well just my luck I thought it was getting better but of course it's getting worse and goddamnit if I want to go to Steak n Shake at 2 in the damn morning I should be able to go! Screw you mother nature.


----------



## Morganer

$775 could still equal $0, if certain forces and organizations get their way.


----------



## Morganer

Antics, antics.


----------



## Jabbauk

Had a real tragedy today.......

Found out I am allergic to steak :doh:

Oh well guess I will have to stock up on piriton or something similar


----------



## BriannaBombshell

What pisses me off is that there isn't a company out there that makes clothes for my body type. I have searched and asked and searched and blah blah blah.


I'm going to just learn to make my own damn clothes!!!!!


----------



## Tad

It is my own fault, I suppose, because I've told a few stores that they could email me ads. But what is pissing me off is that in the end days of January I started getting barraged with ads for SPRING wear. 

Actually, no, this isn't what really is pissing me off. I filled out a form when I registered, they know my gender, age, general location. You'd think with modern marketing they should be able to figure out that bombarding a middle aged guy in Ottawa with ads for women's spring clothing, in January, is far more apt to PISS HIM OFF than make him happy with the store.

</curmudgeon_mode>


----------



## Goreki

In addition to not being able to get the glasses I want, the glasses I have broke this morning. I'm wearing them using only one arm and I have to wait till Tuesday to get replacements.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My body hurts terrible after waking up lol.


----------



## daddyoh70

Every friggin keyboard I went to use at work today looked like this


----------



## daddyoh70

I mean, really!!! How the fuck does this happen?!?!


----------



## djudex

People Hulking out on the keyboards

"GOD DAMN IT MICROSOFT WORD WHY WON'T YOU READ MY MIND YOU PIECE OF CR... uh oh...."

/moves over one seat


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

It's not their property so why should they take care of it? Plus it's probably crawling with the newest super flu virus anyway.


----------



## Cobra Verde

If I hear you use the word "gate" unironically as a suffix for a scandal or controversy there's a 50/50 chance I'll bite your thumbs off.
Motherfuckers, Watergate didn't get its name because it was a scandal involving water, it was the actual name of the office building that Nixon had his goons break into. 
This shit stops right here.

Jesus!


----------



## MrBob

Forum-gate.


----------



## CleverBomb

daddyoh70 said:


> I mean, really!!! How the fuck does this happen?!?!


It's an epidemic of Obsessive Caps Lock Disorder. (You can tell because both keyboards' supports are broken on the left side, where the Caps Lock key is.)

After all, Caps Lock is CRUISE CONTROL FOR [email protected]~2 <tab>!!!!
*snap* 
*thunk* 

o hai, i can haz nu keybrd plz? kthxbai.

Seriously, they don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm on 0 hours of sleep since I woke up yesterday around noon... been up doing homework and editing photos for a multimedia class and just trying to catch up on everything and I am sooooo tired that I wanna die but I have class in 4 hours and still need to take some more photos, edit them, and finish this math homework. Kill me now. :<


----------



## Goreki

What I thought was an earth tremor was actually my housemate fucking her boyfriend two rooms away. I can't hear them, but apparently I can feel them.
Oh, and her boyfriend? My younger brother.


----------



## fatnick03

Goreki said:


> What I thought was an earth tremor was actually my housemate fucking her boyfriend two rooms away. I can't hear them, but apparently I can feel them.
> Oh, and her boyfriend? My younger brother.




Ouch! I wonder if he feels awkward at all? lol


----------



## Oona

People calling/texting me at 2am just to chat. WTF? I have a job that requires me to get up early. Why did you think it was ok to WAKE ME UP for no good reason?!

And the wipers on my car decided to not work this morning so I had to sit in the darn driveway forever so my windshield would defog. That meant NOT stopping for my morning dose of caffeine. 

I'm tired, bitchy and I have a REALLY long day ahead of me. Work all day followed by a 2 1/2 hour drive -_-


----------



## LeoGibson

Oona said:


> People calling/texting me at 2am just to chat. WTF? I have a job that requires me to get up early. Why did you think it was ok to WAKE ME UP for no good reason?!
> 
> And the wipers on my car decided to not work this morning so I had to sit in the darn driveway forever so my windshield would defog. That meant NOT stopping for my morning dose of caffeine.
> 
> I'm tired, bitchy and I have a REALLY long day ahead of me. Work all day followed by a 2 1/2 hour drive -_-



Under the heading of a little late now, a good idea is to keep an old t-shirt or tank in the backseat or the like. It makes a good rag to wipe down a windshield plus you never know when you'll get soaked in the rain and need a çhange of shirts or something to put on and change a tire while keeping your other clothes nice and clean. If it is an icy window, old credit cards make a good scraper in a pinch.


----------



## Oona

LeoGibson said:


> Under the heading of a little late now, a good idea is to keep an old t-shirt or tank in the backseat or the like. It makes a good rag to wipe down a windshield plus you never know when you'll get soaked in the rain and need a change of shirts or something to put on and change a tire while keeping your other clothes nice and clean. If it is an icy window, old credit cards make a good scraper in a pinch.



Usually I would be prepared, but I just got this car a week ago and I've been working my butt off so I haven't had much time to get the essentials into it (including a t-shirt for the window and a change of clothes). 

And I think I was just an overly grouchy-pants because I couldn't get my coffee. BUT crisis averted! My awesome co-worker sent me on my merry way to get caffeinated. 

So, thank you for the advice! It was just one thing after another first thing in the morning (and pre-coffee) so I was extra pissy. All is well is Oona-land now!


----------



## Surlysomething

AWKWARD.

I can hear the people that live two floors above me when they go at it. TWO FLOORS. (it's an old building, but still). It's pretty sad when you've heard it so much that you know when the end is near....haha.




Goreki said:


> What I thought was an earth tremor was actually my housemate fucking her boyfriend two rooms away. I can't hear them, but apparently I can feel them.
> Oh, and her boyfriend? My younger brother.


----------



## Rojodi

The snow hasn't arrived yet but it's not stopping people from driving like a$$hats!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Goreki said:


> What I thought was an earth tremor was actually my housemate fucking her boyfriend two rooms away. I can't hear them, but apparently I can feel them.
> Oh, and her boyfriend? My younger brother.



Wowwwww hahaha. So awkward.


----------



## Goreki

fatnick03 said:


> Ouch! I wonder if he feels awkward at all? lol


Nope, the shameless little douche thinks it's hilarious. At least because she works with me and we're friends I can tease her about it. I keep singing ACDC and shaking her.

It is pretty funny, just not exactly good lullaby material.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Three feet of snow, and a bitching wind that blows it back right in the same spot you just shoveled it out of, I HATE WINTER!!


----------



## fat hiker

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Three feet of snow, and a bitching wind that blows it back right in the same spot you just shoveled it out of, I HATE WINTER!!



We only got 14 inches of snow (35 cm), but it's the light, fine powdery stuff that gets into everything and certainly blows right back into your digging. While it's going to sound like a 'first world problem', it's also a pain to move with the snowblower, 'cause it doesn't fly - it comes out of the chute in cloud that immediately blows back into my face. I had to have the chute cranked all the way down so that it was only moving a few feet (not the usual curved plume up and halfway across the yard).

There's also a lot of black ice left over from the tardy snow-ploughing hereabouts, leading to a lot of accidents today (odd for a Saturday).


----------



## Oona

I took ONE day off last week, Friday, and all I asked is that my paperwork was organized. I didn't care if it was done completely or not. 

My boss had a girl come in on her day off to do my paperwork. And she did it all wrong and in pen. So I basically had to do it all over. All of the ONE day plus my usual paperwork. I'm beyond irritated. 

So yes, I bitched about it, but I was VAGUE as to who it involved or what it was and my boss got on my ass about that. And she told me if I hadn't taken a day off without giving her enough notice that wouldn't have happened. Wait, what? I gave you 6 weeks notice that I was taking the one day off! By company policy I don't have to give you more than 2 weeks! I gave you PLENTY of notice!

And I'm sorry, I work my ASS off at this job for shit pay and this is the ONE time in over 6 months that I've bitched and you're going to tell me I'm wrong for doing so? No, I'm sorry, it doesn't work like that.

Eff Mondays! This one is a failure in epic proportions.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

fat hiker said:


> We only got 14 inches of snow (35 cm), but it's the light, fine powdery stuff that gets into everything and certainly blows right back into your digging. While it's going to sound like a 'first world problem', it's also a pain to move with the snowblower, 'cause it doesn't fly - it comes out of the chute in cloud that immediately blows back into my face. I had to have the chute cranked all the way down so that it was only moving a few feet (not the usual curved plume up and halfway across the yard).
> 
> There's also a lot of black ice left over from the tardy snow-ploughing hereabouts, leading to a lot of accidents today (odd for a Saturday).



Well it was deep where I am in Oshawa, and it wasn't the light feathery stuff it was heavy and wet. I don't know why we got so much, usually you Ottawa-nites get more than we do here.


----------



## Rojodi

A city truck hit a limb on my tree and knocked it off. So I call to see who's going to pick it up. I was told that it was MY responsibility to have the limb removed.


----------



## Surlysomething

Started to get a sore throat sometime yesterday. 
Woke up in the middle up the night and had to search for lozenges as it's so sore.
Feel kind of hot and my eyes hurt. Headache.
Hopefully it won't last long.

Plus the people that live in the apartment above me can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Every time I check my spam folder on my email account(s) it's always filled with weight loss super diets and pills. They are still tracking me when I'm on the internet despite specifically selecting No Tracking on my browser's options. And I know it's because I am always on here...fucking spammers...


----------



## Surlysomething

The cold has officially moved into my chest.

This is really just a win for everyone. Haha. I'm a total guy when i'm sick.





Surlysomething said:


> Started to get a sore throat sometime yesterday.
> Woke up in the middle up the night and had to search for lozenges as it's so sore.
> Feel kind of hot and my eyes hurt. Headache.
> Hopefully it won't last long.
> 
> Plus the people that live in the apartment above me can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're pissy attitude about everything.
Your fake cough.
Talking with your mouth covered by your hand.
Your tapping to signify that you think you just did something amazing.



I need a shot of Jack today.


----------



## djudex

I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm pissed but I am annoyed. Showers. When did they stop being boxes and rectangles to sluice off in and become 'architecture'? My new shower has this thing... towel bar? Help-me-I've-fallen-and-I-can't-get-up bar? I don't know... along the entire length of the back wall and it stick out like three inches which may not sound like a lot but it now means I have rest my gut or a side roll on it when I'm showing.

Don't get fancy shower stall makers, just give me my white rectangle of sluicing.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

djudex said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm pissed but I am annoyed. Showers. When did they stop being boxes and rectangles to sluice off in and become 'architecture'? My new shower has this thing... towel bar? Help-me-I've-fallen-and-I-can't-get-up bar? I don't know... along the entire length of the back wall and it stick out like three inches which may not sound like a lot but it now means I have rest my gut or a side roll on it when I'm showing.
> 
> Don't get fancy shower stall makers, just give me my white rectangle of sluicing.



You mean you do not contemplate the universe while you are in the shower? Dance showers are more "zen" and can help you achieve deeper contemplation.


----------



## cakeboy

New Age anything. Just whisper to Gaia and the Divine Source quietly, hippie.


----------



## Rojodi

The amount of public rudeness shown today at the mall and Starbucks by the supposed "America's Future." What's the matter, Sparky, never seen a woman breast feed her child? Hey, Dude, they're not here so you can get their cell numbers for a booty call. 

Cheese and rice!!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I think I've now seen 3 times as many articles about how everyone hates Anne Hathaway as I have people actually say they hate her. Did I miss something? I'm mostly agnostic about her (aside from the fact that I'd split her like a rail) but why is the media suddenly giving us the hard sell to convince us that she's less popular than VD? Are really they trying to turn us against her or are they just oversensitive to any criticism because they have their heads up her twat?

I'm genuinely flummoxed here. 
And .


----------



## sophie lou

I'm super pissed off today because my girlfriend has now decided that she thinks we need to have a break. I so seen this coming. If my spelling or grammer sucks sucks more than usual it's lambrinis fault


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Feeling ill


----------



## freakyfred

The incoming onslaught of people saying 'St Patty's Day' instead of 'St Paddy's Day'. I wish it didn't annoy me so much, but it doooes.


----------



## EMH1701

Layoffs at work and the fact that they won't tell my department anything. I am hoping that no news is good news, but I'm still very nervous. We're supposed to find out more Thursday in a big company meeting. 

You would still think that upper management would pull the middle managers aside and talk to them if their departments were being cut, though.


----------



## EMH1701

CaAggieGirl said:


> You mean you do not contemplate the universe while you are in the shower?



I actually do that in the bathtub instead. 

The falling water in the shower is way too distracting for any sort of meditation.


----------



## Cobra Verde

EMH1701 said:


> Layoffs at work and the fact that they won't tell my department anything. I am hoping that no news is good news, but I'm still very nervous. We're supposed to find out more Thursday in a big company meeting.
> 
> You would still think that upper management would pull the middle managers aside and talk to them if their departments were being cut, though.


If it's any consolation I have no doubt that the only people getting laid off will be the ones at the top who are most responsible for your company's troubles.
Haha, can you imagine how silly it would be if companies always laid off the people in the middle and bottom instead?


----------



## Surlysomething

My constant self-hatred.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cobra Verde said:


> If it's any consolation I have no doubt that the only people getting laid off will be the ones at the top who are most responsible for your company's troubles.
> Haha, can you imagine how silly it would be if companies always laid off the people in the middle and bottom instead?



with the amount of "funny" you post I'm actually not sure if you're being serious or naive regarding common corporate practices here.


----------



## sophie lou

I am pissed off because i am totally in the dog house for getting totally plastered at one of my fathers corporate events. Note to self. Three way kissing is best done behind closed doors


----------



## veggieforever

*Heavy snow warnings and the family bash we had planned is now cancelled :sad: Damn you, snooooooooooooooow!!!!  xXx*


----------



## CaAggieGirl

EMH1701 said:


> I actually do that in the bathtub instead.
> 
> The falling water in the shower is way too distracting for any sort of meditation.



Interesting. I rarely take baths as I have too much fat and my legs are too long to fit in the tub comfortably. So until I have a huge tub, showers will be where I do most of my contemplation. The sound of the water kind of drowns out the world


----------



## Tad

CaAggieGirl said:


> The sound of the water kind of drowns out the world



This ^^^^^ 

And for the what pisses me off.....water rates are going up 6% this year, meaning my wife will be even more aggravated when I take long, contemplative, showers


----------



## Cobra Verde

CaAggieGirl said:


> The sound of the water kind of drowns out the world


You can say that again. 

View attachment 1529_original.gif


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Freezing, I want everyone room in my house to feel like a bloody furnace.


----------



## topher38

note to self never ever let a family member use your car.... didn't even get out of the driveway smashed it into a tree.. sigh....


----------



## Oona

My emotions. WTF?! I do not want to fight tears or cry for 10 hours straight!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oona said:


> My emotions. WTF?! I do not want to fight tears or cry for 10 hours straight!



Woah! Sounds like someone needs to rehydrate! :huh:


----------



## Oona

Sasquatch! said:


> Woah! Sounds like someone needs to rehydrate! :huh:



Luckily I've been drinking water faster than my tear ducts are expelling moisture.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oona said:


> Luckily I've been drinking water faster than my tear ducts are expelling moisture.



OONA--THE HUMAN FOUNTAIN!


----------



## Piink

This stupid cold. I made it all winter without getting sick. And just when Spring rolls in -bam!- I wake up with a nasty cold.


----------



## VVET

Yup, me too. Got it on Monday & went back to work today, butt still blowing my nose alot & coughing (and still trying to get better)


----------



## balletguy

fick work....either take a pay cut or leave the company...grrrrr


----------



## Surlysomething

I pushed myself too hard yesterday at the gym and today in general. I also didn't eat enough and felt sick when I was out doing errands.

I need to find some sort of balance.


----------



## LeoGibson

As I was getting ready to export an arrangement I had just put 5 hours into, Windows decided to act squirrley and shut down and whatever it did also caused my autosave feature to not work, so I got to spend 5 hours with absolutely nothing to show for it! Grrr!


----------



## Amaranthine

Late transportation. Whoever decided to make a schedule that is totally irrelevant to when the shuttles actually show up should be shot.


----------



## Sasquatch!

It's decided to raaaain!

I will persevere and put up a marquee and tarps tomorrow.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> Late transportation. Whoever decided to make a schedule that is totally irrelevant to when the shuttles actually show up should be shot.



Well, it seemed funny at the time. :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

People that plan and have kids and then resent the fact that they have to put the kids first/give their time to them on their days off. I mean really?!? It was your decision to have kids AND a career! Grow up and quit being so self centered!


----------



## Amaranthine

Cobra Verde said:


> Well, it seemed funny at the time. :blush:



I suppose I can appreciate it when I'm not busy being the victim. But when I one day figure out how to bend reality to my will, expect revenge. 

On topic: I'm pissed off about nothing. Except maybe my inability to currently bend reality to my will.


----------



## The Dark Lady

My sneeze just turned into a yawn, and I'm really pissed off that I've been denied my catharsis.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Still got this damned sore throat... day 3. Come on go away!


----------



## Surlysomething

Tweaked my lower back yesterday somehow.

Dislike.


----------



## Saoirse

The Dark Lady said:


> My sneeze just turned into a yawn, and I'm really pissed off that I've been denied my catharsis.



I hate losing a good sneeze!!


----------



## NYCGabriel

life in general :\


----------



## x0emnem0x

My sister tells me she needs a babysitting (4-11:30) for which I barely get paid ($5 each time if I'm lucky, I am nice because I am her sister obviously and I love spending time with my niece) well I told her I can't because I have finals tomorrow to study for but I told her after any of that I could well now it's last minute of course as usual and she says "Oh I can't find a babysitting I asked everyone" yada yada same crap everytime she "asks" everyone, I really don't even think she asks anyone just to put pressure on me to do it. Getting really tired of all the last minute stuff.


----------



## fat_tony

This really doesn't piss me off no more just makes me sad. I lost my father to heart problems back in 2004 and today marks his 70th birthday, I just wish I could have told him Happy Birthday while he was still alive, I miss him everyday. The other reason I feel sad today is as I write this, exactly 21 years ago this moment I can remember standing in the middle of the street surrounded by flashing lights as my brothers body laid in the back yard of a house. My brother took his own life and I can still recall every moment of the night. So today is one of the saddest days in my life.

fat_tony


----------



## Cobra Verde

Dear [race redacted even though if you have functioning nostrils you know who I'm talking about]:
Cologne is not a substitute for bathing. 
There is no substitute for deodorant. 
This isn't Europe, we take hygiene seriously in America - it's basically the only thing we learned from the people we took the country from. 
You can have all our engineering jobs if I don't ever have to tell someone to put their arm down again.


----------



## Webmaster

What's ticking me off today? Gassers.


----------



## Surlysomething

My home computer died a slow and painful death last night.
I just needed it to hold on for another month (when my car is finally paid off) but it couldn't wait.

Now I have to scramble to figure something out.

FML.


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> My home computer died a slow and painful death last night.
> I just needed it to hold on for another month (when my car is finally paid off) but it couldn't wait.
> 
> Now I have to scramble to figure something out.
> 
> FML.



Aw no. That's the absolute worst >:
I hope you'll be able to sort something out. Maybe a friend has a laptop or something they don't use anymore that you could borrow?


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks. I think I have to make a visit to the National Bank of Dad. Haha.




freakyfred said:


> Aw no. That's the absolute worst >:
> I hope you'll be able to sort something out. Maybe a friend has a laptop or something they don't use anymore that you could borrow?


----------



## Surlysomething

You know what's awesome...when you have one car payment left before you've finally paid your car off and you find out you probably need to replace the head gasket.


----------



## Oona

The coffee shop was out of coffee... wait, what?

And my e-cig is M.I.A. 

Of course, these both happen on the same effing day.


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> The coffee shop was out of coffee... wait, what?
> 
> And my e-cig is M.I.A.
> 
> Of course, these both happen on the same effing day.



Anyone set up the homicide count pool yet?


----------



## Rojodi

Allergies AND back spasms decided to hit me on the same freaking day


----------



## Extinctor100

How utterly and completely inconsiderate men can be to women for freakishly extended periods of time.  Angry after seeing and hearing my friend's problems with her man!!!


----------



## Wanderer

Extinctor100 said:


> How utterly and completely inconsiderate men can be to women for freakishly extended periods of time.  Angry after seeing and hearing my friend's problems with her man!!!



As one of the nice guys that unfortunately finished last, please allow me to apologize on behalf of my gender. We'd make it easier to tell confidence from (bleep)-holiness if we could.


----------



## Melian

One of my favourite bands is playing a free show right near my apartment.

This sucks, because it means that there will be hundreds of cheap assholes who will wait around ALL DAY to see a free show (because they would never pay the $35 or so that the band normally charges for tickets) so, if I want to go, I'd have to skip work and bake in the fucking sun all day to guarantee a decent spot. So lame.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's the reason I don't go to the free shows I would like to see.

Too many douchebags. 



Melian said:


> One of my favourite bands is playing a free show right near my apartment.
> 
> This sucks, because it means that there will be hundreds of cheap assholes who will wait around ALL DAY to see a free show (because they would never pay the $35 or so that the band normally charges for tickets) so, if I want to go, I'd have to skip work and bake in the fucking sun all day to guarantee a decent spot. So lame.


----------



## Librarygirl

Dear visitor,
You couldn't know this, but it was hard enough having to show you round with a man I am secretly in love with. Did you really have to go asking your silly specialist questions (which if you are an expert you already know the answer to) just to make me look foolish? I'm sure in some libraries someone in my position would know...But they would also have way more training, be somewhat older and be paid a whole lot more. I'm really doing my best to know SOMETHING about an immensely broad range of things (books, documents, museum items, maps etc.) and gave up my time to try to show you some wonderful and lovely things and all you could do was try and make me feel small. Which is even worse than Monday's visitors, who were so busy talking about their own areas of expertise they didnt' even bother to listen to my boss and I. 

Whatever you know, it is no compensation for a lack of basic manners!!!
ARROGANT PEOPLE ARE PISSING ME OFF!!!!


----------



## Tad

Library--that is so annoying! People whose identity is so caught in being THE EXPERT, that the first thing they have to do upon meeting new people is prove that they are THE EXPERT. Well, look on the bright side, at least they are just visitors, and then go away...imagine being so insecure that the only way you could interact with people was being that way? I'd think I'd want to punch myself in the nose in short order!


----------



## EMH1701

Accounting decided that we can no longer fix little things on the electronic vendor contracts at work. To make a long story short, vendors submit their forms to pay for advertising their grocery products through our web app. We used to be able to do stuff like adjust dates within a week, adjust amounts, etc. You know, little things that vendors either made mistakes on or the managers made changes on. As long as we got a written e-mail from the vendors to cover ourselves, accounting was happy. 

Now accounting is not happy and we are being forced to create new contracts for every little thing that is wrong on them. I am thinking that once they realize what an impact this will be on doing normal business they will fix it, but if they don't, they had better not yell at us for not having the contracts in because the vendors don't get fired if they make dumb mistakes on the electronic forms and if they don't send them in on time. Only the really super bad vendors/brokers actually get fired. There is no accountability, and in my state we cannot recommend that a broker be fired because they are making horrible mistakes on their paperwork on a repeated basis and they don't pay attention in their training classes.

I was starting to anticipate the Vogon Construction Fleet coming through today. It was really that bad of a Thursday and I never really got the hang of it until I got home from work.

*Takes painkiller for major headache*


----------



## Dromond

EVERYTHING is pissing me off. I'm in a dire mood today.


----------



## Extinctor100

Bought a replacement laptop battery last week, my old one was dying and down to about 2 hours on a full charge. I put the new one in last night and charge it overnight...

This morning: 98% charged, 1 hour, 40 minutes left. :doh:


----------



## Tad

EMH1701 said:


> Accounting decided that we can no longer fix little things on the electronic vendor contracts at work.



Ouch! Yah, that sort of thing makes sense from some very limited perspective, but clearly wasn't thought through for broader implications. I hope someone higher up learns what is going on, and applies some common sense soon!


----------



## Rojodi

I started my vacation and my back starts to go into spasms!!

Might be a nice 13 hours in the car Monday!


----------



## EMH1701

Tad said:


> Ouch! Yah, that sort of thing makes sense from some very limited perspective, but clearly wasn't thought through for broader implications. I hope someone higher up learns what is going on, and applies some common sense soon!



Well, the thing is, it was like that when I first started as a temp. The managers who were there at the time finally realized how much of a pain it was because the vendors/brokers who filled in the electronic forms forgot to correct theirs half the time anyway. And so they let us change the dates within reason (7 days was the limit). I've now been there going on 5 years this summer if you count the 2 years I spent as a temp before getting hired on.

Now we have a new database system that is going to automatically generate the contracts when we (the support people) go in and plug the data in. Although I do wonder how many of us they will keep around...have been laid off a job before because it got too automated. That is always the risk of doing support work. The vendors still have to approve their contracts, and we'll have the same issues with the ones who forgot to do it before. People like me will have to send the vendors reminder e-mails still but at a certain point, we do have to escalate to our managers. 

See how much fun being in the grocery business is? I suppose other industries with vendors work pretty similarly though. There is always paperwork of some sort, whether you are in Best Buy, Walmart, Sears or whatever. Now the paperwork is on the computer, but it still boils down to paperwork.

I just want to stay there a couple more years to finish my MBA. The company is paying for a good chunk of it and it was too good a perk to pass up on. I can't quit anyway...if I quit I then have to pay them back the entire year's worth of MBA money. Not worth it. I don't mind my job that much, it's just the Dilbertian crap from the higher-ups that I mind. I get along with my boss fairly well. He is pretty computer-savvy for a corporate manager and even is a bit of a nerd.

Lately they decided to take away our ability to schedule meeting rooms because some of them are now going to be offices for the higher ups. So now we have to wait for IT to give us limited access rights to book our team meetings. Happy happy, joy joy. Even my boss said it's ridiculous. 

I firmly believe Scott Adams (the guy who does Dilbert) would have a field day where I work. I sent him one e-mail without naming names regarding a certain vendor who had e-mailed me twenty times in ten minutes and clearly did not comprehend the usage of e-mail. Scott Adams e-mailed me back and said I made him laugh. He does actually read his own e-mails. 

Ah, the joys of working in corporate America in the early 21st century.

Oh, but we get to wear jeans, because the higher ups think wearing jeans totally makes up for all the balogna that we get to deal with on a daily basis. (Head desk) It doesn't. News flash: pants and skirts are cheaper than some jeans and also fit the plus-sized ladies better.


----------



## lovelocs

My room mate has felt put upon and victimized by the fact that she did not know my regular laundry day FOR TWO YEARS, and never saw fit to mention it, or even ask the question. I swear I can't...


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> My room mate has felt put upon and victimized by the fact that she did not know my regular laundry day FOR TWO YEARS, and never saw fit to mention it, or even ask the question. I swear I can't...



2 years? Wow. 

I'm pissed off Lovelocs isn't around more often.


----------



## Dromond

lovelocs said:


> My room mate has felt put upon and victimized by the fact that she did not know my regular laundry day FOR TWO YEARS, and never saw fit to mention it, or even ask the question. I swear I can't...



Your roommate deserves a swift kick in the butt.


----------



## Tad

EMH: My quick rule of thumb on how to measure the health of a corporate culture is to read Dilbert each day and figure out how many of them sound like your work place. If it starts getting over a third it is not good, if it ever hits half then start working hard on your exit plan!

But in your case, I totally understand trying to stick it through to finish your MBA...and who knows, once that is done, perhaps there will be other openings in the company you could move up into, and perhaps even improve the culture a bit? (until they give you the lobotomy and pointy haircut *cue evil laugh*)


----------



## shandyman

I am in the middle of an epic battle with my car insurance company. I had to provide them with a copy of my driving license, which I did, they then decided this had been altered in some way and are now in the process of cancelling my policy.
The "alteration" they are talking about is a fold mark which has been caused from in being in my wallet for 10 years!!!!!
Jesus wept


----------



## loopytheone

Some little fucknugget posted photos of my gorgeous boyfriend on deviantART saying how fat and shit he is and mocking him for his art and for 'thinking that he could ever be attractive'. I got him banned within 12 hours but that doesn't undo the effect it had on my boyfriend, who has pretty bad depression anyway and is a sensitive boy. Nobody, I swear, nobody gets to make my beautiful darling cry or feel that way. I got him calmed down and happy by the end of last night and reminded him that he was the one who got to be with a (excuse me whilst I sound hugely arrogant) gorgeous chick like me and not any of those low lives out there are the internet. 

Still, aarrrrrrggggghhh!!!!


----------



## Tad

That is horrible, Loopy  I hope it doesn't leave too much residue of insecurity in his system.


----------



## Dromond

Many things are pissing me off. Too many to list. Let's just say I hate the world and most of the people in it. My misanthropy is working overtime.


----------



## Saoirse

I sprained my ankle last night. Was leaving a place, missed a porch step and landed all sorts of bad. Hobbled to my car, drove to the fb' s house just down the road. Hobbled up his steps, and inside to the couch. Poor guy had to lift me off the toilet (had to pee!) and eventually he had to help me to my jeep. The drive home was painful but i will say its the one time i was glad to drive an automatic as its my left ankle. Got home, somehow got inside and downstairs to my bed. I was HOPING that if i just elevated it and slept a little, i would be fine for work this morning. WRONG. Actually it was so painful that i barely slept. Heard dad doing his pre-work routine early this morning so i called out and he helped me upstairs to the couch, where I still am...and will probably still be tonight, insread of seeing a sexy, talented musician at my favorite bar tonight. THAT is pissing me off!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sorry about your ankle. I sprain mine a couple times a year so I feel your pain.

Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation. Yep.


Feel better!





Saoirse said:


> I sprained my ankle last night. Was leaving a place, missed a porch step and landed all sorts of bad. Hobbled to my car, drove to the fb' s house just down the road. Hobbled up his steps, and inside to the couch. Poor guy had to lift me off the toilet (had to pee!) and eventually he had to help me to my jeep. The drive home was painful but i will say its the one time i was glad to drive an automatic as its my left ankle. Got home, somehow got inside and downstairs to my bed. I was HOPING that if i just elevated it and slept a little, i would be fine for work this morning. WRONG. Actually it was so painful that i barely slept. Heard dad doing his pre-work routine early this morning so i called out and he helped me upstairs to the couch, where I still am...and will probably still be tonight, insread of seeing a sexy, talented musician at my favorite bar tonight. THAT is pissing me off!


----------



## tankyguy

Without getting into details, I somehow ended up being obligated to deal with a family member's BS because they couldn't be bothered to be pro-active earlier in the week. Now I'm chained to a telephone all day playing phone tag gofer and dealing with an obnoxious stranger who I hated from the second they decided to wake me up at 6am.


----------



## Morganer

General low energy, cloudy, blah day. They usually aren't like this.


----------



## Saoirse

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry about your ankle. I sprain mine a couple times a year so I feel your pain.
> 
> Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation. Yep.
> 
> 
> Feel better!



Thanks. Been icing and elevating (and munching) all day. And it looks like i wont be working all weekend. Im usually pretty lazy, but not being able to get and do things easily is a real pain!!


----------



## Surlysomething

You have to give yourself permission to do nothing. Haha.

You'll be thankful in the long run. 






Saoirse said:


> Thanks. Been icing and elevating (and munching) all day. And it looks like i wont be working all weekend. Im usually pretty lazy, but not being able to get and do things easily is a real pain!!


----------



## Oona

Two words.

Passive Aggressive.


----------



## loopytheone

As if things can't get any better, some little fucktard is posting adverts for diets on my boyfriend's poetry... I want to smack them in the face with their own intestines.


----------



## loopytheone

The same person who was posting photos of my boyfriend and being abusive has started a new account and is at it again. Good job I reported him the first time as him getting banned was obviously such a big help.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> The same person who was posting photos of my boyfriend and being abusive has started a new account and is at it again. Good job I reported him the first time as him getting banned was obviously such a big help.



I say revert back to plan A, the intestine slap. Evilness + biology = super effective! Seriously though, I can only imagine how you must be feeling about these insinuations being made to/about the man you love. I hope it ends yesterday *hugs*

As for me, I'm managing to piss myself off today. I'm feeling waaay too clingy for my liking and I'm not sure how to pull myself back towards myself. I don't want to stagger all the way across the continuum to a ridiculous "I don't need anyone or anything!" attitude. But I'd _truly_ like to avoid being super annoying to the people I love. Come on, OD, get it together!


----------



## BearHug2013

ODFFA said:


> I say revert back to plan A, the intestine slap. Evilness + biology = super effective! Seriously though, I can only imagine how you must be feeling about these insinuations being made to/about the man you love. I hope it ends yesterday *hugs*
> 
> As for me, I'm managing to piss myself off today. I'm feeling waaay too clingy for my liking and I'm not sure how to pull myself back towards myself. I don't want to stagger all the way across the continuum to a ridiculous "I don't need anyone or anything!" attitude. But I'd _truly_ like to avoid being super annoying to the people I love. Come on, OD, get it together!



I don't know, some people can pull it off


----------



## Dromond

Six very very stupid people on a certain jury in Florida are pissing me off.


----------



## Melian

Most of the women here have probably been pissed about this at one time or another - the guy who thinks he's being cute or strategic by taking forever to call you.

I've got one doing this right now. Little does he know that my usual response to this shit is to give them one week and, after that point, when they try to contact me, I just ignore them. One week is the max time before I completely lose interest. Strategy fail.


----------



## Surlysomething

I hear you. I have a guy sort of doing that with me now.
As soon as I stop making an effort, boom..he pops up again.

I'm too old for this shit, but man...I want him bad. Haha.





Melian said:


> Most of the women here have probably been pissed about this at one time or another - the guy who thinks he's being cute or strategic by taking forever to call you.
> 
> I've got one doing this right now. Little does he know that my usual response to this shit is to give them one week and, after that point, when they try to contact me, I just ignore them. One week is the max time before I completely lose interest. Strategy fail.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I hear you. I have a guy sort of doing that with me now.
> As soon as I stop making an effort, boom..he pops up again.
> 
> I'm too old for this shit, but man...I want him bad. Haha.



I want this one fairly badly, too....but it's just my nature to stop caring if the person vanishes for ~1week. So if he's interested (and normally, they ARE interested when they initiate this shit), he'll be in for a displeasing result when he shows up way too late. Ha!


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> Most of the women here have probably been pissed about this at one time or another - the guy who thinks he's being cute or strategic by taking forever to call you.
> 
> I've got one doing this right now. Little does he know that my usual response to this shit is to give them one week and, after that point, when they try to contact me, I just ignore them. One week is the max time before I completely lose interest. Strategy fail.



Guys are specifically taught to do this so they don't look desperate. It's Rule #2 in fact.
It's not to piss you off, or make you chase them, or waste time. It's so they don't come off as needy or obsessive.

It's the counterpoint to them not leaving a dozen messages on your machine asking why you didn't get back to them right away, even though he's probably actually sitting by the phone.

Trying not to come on too strong and frighten a girl off, or not look like a pathetic, lonely target to be used, are real concerns for a guy. The fact is, most guys, even the ones who genuinely come off as 'slick' and confident, are at least twice as insecure with women as they appear.


----------



## Melian

Yeah, the whole "rules" thing is completely retarded.

I don't see why people don't understand that not making an effort and making too much of an effort are equally unattractive. Do what you want, but don't take it to a hiding-outside-her-window level.

Anyway, this guy is no stranger - we've known each other for quite a while, so he should understand that I'm a no-bullshit kind of person.

ETA: and he knows that I'm in an open marriage, so we're not setting up a "relationship," here. We're making plans to go have some fun.



tankyguy said:


> Guys are specifically taught to do this so they don't look desperate. It's Rule #2 in fact.
> It's not to piss you off, or make you chase them, or waste time. It's so they don't come off as needy or obsessive.
> 
> It's the counterpoint to them not leaving a dozen messages on your machine asking why you didn't get back to them right away, even though he's probably actually sitting by the phone.
> 
> Trying not to come on too strong and frighten a girl off, or not look like a pathetic, lonely target to be used, are real concerns for a guy. The fact is, most guys, even the ones who genuinely come off as 'slick' and confident, are at least twice as insecure with women as they appear.


----------



## Librarygirl

I seem to have come down with food poisoning or something just as I have a day off work.


----------



## breeislove

the fact that my boss made me take something off my PERSONAL facebook that has no relevance to my work life. that kind of pissed me off.

the fact that i got to work today and she ranted about it for an hour when i had already stated that i took the post down and understood why. that REALLY pissed me off.


----------



## EMH1701

breeislove said:


> the fact that my boss made me take something off my PERSONAL facebook that has no relevance to my work life. that kind of pissed me off.



This is why I refuse to friend my boss. Not that he's asked, but any boss that wants to snoop on your Facebook page is asking you to do things he should not. What you do off company time should be none of his business.

As an alternative, you could post it and specifically exclude your boss and co-workers from the post. Just make a friend's list "coworkers" or whatever, and add them, and then you can exclude them specifically as a list from a post. There are things I post on Facebook that only go to certain lists. Not everyone gets to see everything.


----------



## breeislove

EMH1701 said:


> This is why I refuse to friend my boss. Not that he's asked, but any boss that wants to snoop on your Facebook page is asking you to do things he should not. What you do off company time should be none of his business.
> 
> As an alternative, you could post it and specifically exclude your boss and co-workers from the post. Just make a friend's list "coworkers" or whatever, and add them, and then you can exclude them specifically as a list from a post. There are things I post on Facebook that only go to certain lists. Not everyone gets to see everything.



thank you so much for your help!


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> Anyway, this guy is no stranger - we've known each other for quite a while, so he should understand that I'm a no-bullshit kind of person.
> 
> ETA: and he knows that I'm in an open marriage, so we're not setting up a "relationship," here. We're making plans to go have some fun.



Oh, well that's a another story entirely in that case.


----------



## Melian

tankyguy said:


> Oh, well that's a another story entirely in that case.



I think he's just too antisocial to know how this works. He emailed me today, whining "why don't you call me?" And then doesn't give me his number. Or check his email regularly. Arg....but he's so hot that I'll try a LITTLE longer.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> I think he's just too antisocial to know how this works. He emailed me today, whining "why don't you call me?" And then doesn't give me his number. Or check his email regularly. Arg....but he's so hot that I'll try a LITTLE longer.



You know I'm totally easy right? No muss, no fuss... a little dinner and liquor and you could have your way with me. Well, maybe I'd have my way with you, I'm more of a driver than a passenger. Either way, ways would be had. I've lost track of what I was saying....babalouiebabalouiebabalouie


----------



## Morganer

I threw up on myself while driving after getting White Castle today.

It's still on my clothes.


----------



## Morganer

Melian said:


> Most of the women here have probably been pissed about this at one time or another - the guy who thinks he's being cute or strategic by taking forever to call you.
> 
> I've got one doing this right now. Little does he know that my usual response to this shit is to give them one week and, after that point, when they try to contact me, I just ignore them. One week is the max time before I completely lose interest. Strategy fail.



There is a flip side to this.... And it involves an assumption on the receiving end.


----------



## Melian

Morganer said:


> There is a flip side to this.... And it involves an assumption on the receiving end.



Thanks for the random snark, but the assumption was pretty sound and has already been proven correct.


----------



## Oona

I slept through my alarm. Which means no breakfast, no coffee, and I barely beat my boss to work (I was 45 minutes late).

I'm a creature of habit (and schedule) so put me in a craptacular mood. 


(&#9583;°&#9633;°)&#9583;&#65077; s&#623;&#633;&#592;&#1503;&#592; &#654;&#623;


----------



## Esther

Hate that. I can't bounce back when I wake up late, either.



Oona said:


> I slept through my alarm. Which means no breakfast, no coffee, and I barely beat my boss to work (I was 45 minutes late).
> 
> I'm a creature of habit (and schedule) so put me in a craptacular mood.
> 
> 
> (&#9583;°&#9633;°)&#9583;&#65077; s&#623;&#633;&#592;&#1503;&#592; &#654;&#623;


----------



## Oona

Esther said:


> Hate that. I can't bounce back when I wake up late, either.



I'm going to be in this fog all day, plus my schedule is off... UGH! 

*curses random inanimate objects*


----------



## warwagon86

Remember everyone being angry gets you nowhere! I have had a pretty rough year and a bit with a lot of emotional turmoil but positive thoughts create positive vibes  

Smile someone is looking out for you


----------



## Paquito

warwagon86 said:


> Remember everyone being angry gets you nowhere! I have had a pretty rough year and a bit with a lot of emotional turmoil but positive thoughts create positive vibes
> 
> Smile someone is looking out for you


----------



## tankyguy

warwagon86 said:


> Remember everyone being angry gets you nowhere!



Joe Vargas and James Rolfe built entire careers on being angry.

Also, don't forget the Angry Beavers.

Honorable mention goes to Mad Max.


----------



## Rojodi

Comic-Con International is in San Diego this weekend and I'll be in upstate NY. 

[many bad words!]


----------



## warwagon86

Paquito said:


>



Hahaha you successfully sent my morning coffee through my nose hahahaha


----------



## Dromond

Insomnia is pissing me off. I wanna go to sleep!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Red Light Cameras in St Louis


----------



## sophie lou

I was away with my bf for the weekend. It was a wonderful break. While we were sitting having a bite to eat some lads came by and made the most awful comment about my bf who is a bhm over 400lbs. The thing is he has short arms. They made some comments about his weight and the size of his arms and said i bet he has to wipe his ass with a rag on a stick. He looked so angry and embarrassed. I was so angry for him too. I'm usually very forward and i swear had i not been going through such a rough time at the moment i would have thrown my food at them. I felt so upset for my bf and so angry with myself for not saying anything.


----------



## Rojodi

I didn't put ducats into the royal baby pool :doh:


----------



## Dromond

Oh dear God, Jackie is watching some ridiculous SyFy claptrap about chemtrails. SHOOT ME NOW! I CANNOT DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Cobra Verde

And you're upset because it isn't _Sharknado_?


----------



## Dromond

Sharknado makes more sense than chemtrails.


----------



## Yakatori

But how about a Sharknado...with chemtrails...and freakin' lazer-beams on its head!


----------



## Amaranthine

I once again find myself questioning why Word hasn't implemented tabs. I'd really enjoy not having to sift through the multitude of documents I have open for an assignment. But hey, keep re-arranging all the existing features so I can never remember where they are. That's cool too.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> I once again find myself questioning why Word hasn't implemented tabs. I'd really enjoy not having to sift through the multitude of documents I have open for an assignment. But hey, keep re-arranging all the existing features so I can never remember where they are. That's cool too.



Oh, I hear you. I find pressing Alt + Tab makes the sifting evvver so slightly less exasperating. Picked this up from some visually impaired buddies of mine that use screen reading software and only the keyboard for navigation. Some keyboard shortcuts do tend to make things at least a _little_ more simple and time efficient.

If it's any consolation at all, your work ethic is much admired


----------



## biglynch

Ahrg, my ballance is way out. Damn my ear needs a punch in the face!


----------



## Dromond

biglynch said:


> Ahrg, my ballance is way out. Damn my ear needs a punch in the face!



This is me every day. I use a cane to keep my balance while walking.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Amaranthine said:


> I once again find myself questioning why Word hasn't implemented tabs. I'd really enjoy not having to sift through the multitude of documents I have open for an assignment. But hey, keep re-arranging all the existing features so I can never remember where they are. That's cool too.



^ My life.



ODFFA said:


> Oh, I hear you. I find pressing Alt + Tab makes the sifting evvver so slightly less exasperating.



Yay, I didn't know that!


----------



## Donna

Have you ladies tried One Note, the digital notebook? You can open multiple documents in One Note, not just Word, and each doc will have its own tab. I've been using it for managing projects at work and it has proven to be a sanity saver for me. 

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/onenote/


----------



## Amaranthine

Awhile back, I got an award check from my philosophy department - it said it expired in 60 days. So I signed it, and my mom said she'd go deposit it for me. 

Well, nope. And now she's telling me I have to go get it re-issued. Usually...my definition of anger is "mild - moderate annoyance," but for some reason, on this particular occasion, infuriation seems more apt. If I never had to rely on anyone again, I'd choose that option in a heart-beat.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mother nature is in town.... I am supposed to go see my boyfriend tomorrow through Saturday... conclusion: mother nature is a cock-blocking b-word.  FUUUUUUUUUU-.


----------



## Sasquatch!

x0emnem0x said:


> Mother nature is in town.... I am supposed to go see my boyfriend tomorrow through Saturday... conclusion: mother nature is a cock-blocking b-word.  FUUUUUUUUUU-.



Your boyfriend should call his cock "Hammerhead". Problem solved.




.... because it's shark week?


----------



## Saoirse

Hahahahahahahaha!

Period sex feels waaaaay good!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*GRRRRR I was asked to come and interview at a company that found my resume on LINKEDIN....I interviewed it went so-so and then I was told I was overqualified. I asked for more detail so I could use it going forward...I GOT NONE. I just saw them advertising for a perfect position for me...I wrote the HR person...and she told me it pays minimum wage-$9/hour tops.....it should be a $35K-$45K position...WTF...MINIMUM WAGE.......

are people with good experience, and skills really working for MINIMUM WAGE....*


----------



## Ashley1985

^^^ Unfortunately, yes. Hopefully something better will come along soon. Good luck!


----------



## Dromond

$600 for car repair is pissing me off!


----------



## missyj1978

Dromond said:


> $600 for car repair is pissing me off!



Ouch! Yep that would piss me off too..


----------



## tankyguy

Settle in for a little bit of a bitchfest.

So there's a trade show event I've been looking forward to all year. I was planning on taking the bus to it and spending the day there, maybe try to socialize and make some job connections. In fact, there were some specific people there I wanted to speak with.

The day before the show my sister was like "No need for the bus. I'll take you. Just buy me some gas." OK. I'm cool with that.

I tell her the doors open at 11:00am and it runs until 5:00pm and want to get there early and I intend to stay a while and I reminder her what parking is like downtown and suggest we get there extra early. She says she's fine with that, she'll take me there and home. She says she'll phone me tomorrow, early.

The next day I don't hear anything from her. 10:30, nothing. 10:45, nothing.
11:00 I call her up. "Yeah, you know, I have other things to do. I'll still take you. I said I would. I'll be over in 15 minutes." By this time the bus is between connections and wouldn't get me there any sooner so I wait.

She ends up showing an hour later.

She decided that since she was going out, she'd stop for groceries on the way. Then she decided it was too hot that day to leave them in the car, so she went home and put them away.

We get to the show and of course there's no parking. "Just let me off at the door" I said. She refuses to stop and let me out and ends up parking four blocks away. I'm not in the best of shape so a four block walk in the city's afternoon summer heat and I'm a sweaty mess. So much for making a good impression on anyone I meet.

I walk around for a bit, getting a handle on the layout of the show floor. It's not too big. My sister in following not far behind, looking none too interested in anything on display.

Suddenly she's like "OK. Seen everything. Let's go."

I'm like: "..."
"I told you, I have THINGS TO DO" she says.
I think to myself "that's OK, I'll just stay and take the bus home". Then I remember: I didn't bring my bus pass because she said she'd handle transport. Oh well, I'll just take a cab with my debit card.

I tell her this.
She replies "I told you, I need you to buy me gas. I wont MAKE it home".

So, we leave a show I'd been waiting for all year, having been there a total of maybe 10 minutes and me not having had a chance to talk to anyone.

And she had the ****ing nerve to say the next day I owed her a favor for 'the trouble'.

If I had taken the bus, it would have let me off at the door at the correct time. I would have been fresh and clean and would have been able to stay the whole day. And it wouldn't have cost me a dime with my pass.


A textbook case of when a free favor isn't free.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your sister is a bitch. next time, don't count on her.



tankyguy said:


> Settle in for a little bit of a bitchfest.
> 
> So there's a trade show event I've been looking forward to all year. I was planning on taking the bus to it and spending the day there, maybe try to socialize and make some job connections. In fact, there were some specific people there I wanted to speak with.
> 
> The day before the show my sister was like "No need for the bus. I'll take you. Just buy me some gas." OK. I'm cool with that.
> 
> I tell her the doors open at 11:00am and it runs until 5:00pm and want to get there early and I intend to stay a while and I reminder her what parking is like downtown and suggest we get there extra early. She says she's fine with that, she'll take me there and home. She says she'll phone me tomorrow, early.
> 
> The next day I don't hear anything from her. 10:30, nothing. 10:45, nothing.
> 11:00 I call her up. "Yeah, you know, I have other things to do. I'll still take you. I said I would. I'll be over in 15 minutes." By this time the bus is between connections and wouldn't get me there any sooner so I wait.
> 
> She ends up showing an hour later.
> 
> She decided that since she was going out, she'd stop for groceries on the way. Then she decided it was too hot that day to leave them in the car, so she went home and put them away.
> 
> We get to the show and of course there's no parking. "Just let me off at the door" I said. She refuses to stop and let me out and ends up parking four blocks away. I'm not in the best of shape so a four block walk in the city's afternoon summer heat and I'm a sweaty mess. So much for making a good impression on anyone I meet.
> 
> I walk around for a bit, getting a handle on the layout of the show floor. It's not too big. My sister in following not far behind, looking none too interested in anything on display.
> 
> Suddenly she's like "OK. Seen everything. Let's go."
> 
> I'm like: "..."
> "I told you, I have THINGS TO DO" she says.
> I think to myself "that's OK, I'll just stay and take the bus home". Then I remember: I didn't bring my bus pass because she said she'd handle transport. Oh well, I'll just take a cab with my debit card.
> 
> I tell her this.
> She replies "I told you, I need you to buy me gas. I wont MAKE it home".
> 
> So, we leave a show I'd been waiting for all year, having been there a total of maybe 10 minutes and me not having had a chance to talk to anyone.
> 
> And she had the ****ing nerve to say the next day I owed her a favor for 'the trouble'.
> 
> If I had taken the bus, it would have let me off at the door at the correct time. I would have been fresh and clean and would have been able to stay the whole day. And it wouldn't have cost me a dime with my pass.
> 
> 
> A textbook case of when a free favor isn't free.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

tankyguy said:


> Settle in for a little bit of a bitchfest.
> 
> So there's a trade show event I've been looking forward to all year. I was planning on taking the bus to it and spending the day there, maybe try to socialize and make some job connections. In fact, there were some specific people there I wanted to speak with.
> 
> The day before the show my sister was like "No need for the bus. I'll take you. Just buy me some gas." OK. I'm cool with that.
> 
> I tell her the doors open at 11:00am and it runs until 5:00pm and want to get there early and I intend to stay a while and I reminder her what parking is like downtown and suggest we get there extra early. She says she's fine with that, she'll take me there and home. She says she'll phone me tomorrow, early.
> 
> The next day I don't hear anything from her. 10:30, nothing. 10:45, nothing.
> 11:00 I call her up. "Yeah, you know, I have other things to do. I'll still take you. I said I would. I'll be over in 15 minutes." By this time the bus is between connections and wouldn't get me there any sooner so I wait.
> 
> She ends up showing an hour later.
> 
> She decided that since she was going out, she'd stop for groceries on the way. Then she decided it was too hot that day to leave them in the car, so she went home and put them away.
> 
> We get to the show and of course there's no parking. "Just let me off at the door" I said. She refuses to stop and let me out and ends up parking four blocks away. I'm not in the best of shape so a four block walk in the city's afternoon summer heat and I'm a sweaty mess. So much for making a good impression on anyone I meet.
> 
> I walk around for a bit, getting a handle on the layout of the show floor. It's not too big. My sister in following not far behind, looking none too interested in anything on display.
> 
> Suddenly she's like "OK. Seen everything. Let's go."
> 
> I'm like: "..."
> "I told you, I have THINGS TO DO" she says.
> I think to myself "that's OK, I'll just stay and take the bus home". Then I remember: I didn't bring my bus pass because she said she'd handle transport. Oh well, I'll just take a cab with my debit card.
> 
> I tell her this.
> She replies "I told you, I need you to buy me gas. I wont MAKE it home".
> 
> So, we leave a show I'd been waiting for all year, having been there a total of maybe 10 minutes and me not having had a chance to talk to anyone.
> 
> And she had the ****ing nerve to say the next day I owed her a favor for 'the trouble'.
> 
> If I had taken the bus, it would have let me off at the door at the correct time. I would have been fresh and clean and would have been able to stay the whole day. And it wouldn't have cost me a dime with my pass.
> 
> 
> A textbook case of when a free favor isn't free.



I'm a big proponent of looking at things from those sides, and I have nothing to say here. You got hosed and I'm sorry. Hope you have better luck with other trade-shows.


----------



## BigChaz

tankyguy said:


> Shitty sister



If she wouldn't make it home without you paying for her gas, why didn't you just tell her to hit the road on a wish and a prayer? 

That sucks, man.


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


>



Seriously, what everyone else said. How can someone fail so spectacularly at attempting a nice gesture? And then act like it's your fault all along


----------



## LeoGibson

tankyguy said:


> Settle in for a little bit of a bitchfest.
> 
> So there's a trade show event I've been looking forward to all year. I was planning on taking the bus to it and spending the day there, maybe try to socialize and make some job connections. In fact, there were some specific people there I wanted to speak with.
> 
> The day before the show my sister was like "No need for the bus. I'll take you. Just buy me some gas." OK. I'm cool with that.
> 
> I tell her the doors open at 11:00am and it runs until 5:00pm and want to get there early and I intend to stay a while and I reminder her what parking is like downtown and suggest we get there extra early. She says she's fine with that, she'll take me there and home. She says she'll phone me tomorrow, early.
> 
> The next day I don't hear anything from her. 10:30, nothing. 10:45, nothing.
> 11:00 I call her up. "Yeah, you know, I have other things to do. I'll still take you. I said I would. I'll be over in 15 minutes." By this time the bus is between connections and wouldn't get me there any sooner so I wait.
> 
> She ends up showing an hour later.
> 
> She decided that since she was going out, she'd stop for groceries on the way. Then she decided it was too hot that day to leave them in the car, so she went home and put them away.
> 
> We get to the show and of course there's no parking. "Just let me off at the door" I said. She refuses to stop and let me out and ends up parking four blocks away. I'm not in the best of shape so a four block walk in the city's afternoon summer heat and I'm a sweaty mess. So much for making a good impression on anyone I meet.
> 
> I walk around for a bit, getting a handle on the layout of the show floor. It's not too big. My sister in following not far behind, looking none too interested in anything on display.
> 
> Suddenly she's like "OK. Seen everything. Let's go."
> 
> I'm like: "..."
> "I told you, I have THINGS TO DO" she says.
> I think to myself "that's OK, I'll just stay and take the bus home". Then I remember: I didn't bring my bus pass because she said she'd handle transport. Oh well, I'll just take a cab with my debit card.
> 
> I tell her this.
> She replies "I told you, I need you to buy me gas. I wont MAKE it home".
> 
> So, we leave a show I'd been waiting for all year, having been there a total of maybe 10 minutes and me not having had a chance to talk to anyone.
> 
> And she had the ****ing nerve to say the next day I owed her a favor for 'the trouble'.
> 
> If I had taken the bus, it would have let me off at the door at the correct time. I would have been fresh and clean and would have been able to stay the whole day. And it wouldn't have cost me a dime with my pass.
> 
> 
> A textbook case of when a free favor isn't free.



I'm the youngest of six, so I have plenty of experience with siblings pissing me off. I also believe in payback. I go on as if everything is cool, and the next time they need something important, and they will, just do a total flake job. I'll tell them over and over that I'm on top of it or I'll be right there for most of tbe day and when it gets too late for them to make other arrangements I quit answering the phone. I especially enjoy doing it over babysitting when they have a big date night planned. Remember, it's the little victories that make you smile.


----------



## Archetypus

Hmm. I don't usually complain about shit, but I'm in my cups right now...

Got pulled over for speeding again tonight. Damned lead foot. The nice upstanding member of the Blue Klux Klan pulls my girl aside and starts hassling her about something. Later on she told me that he was trying to make her confess to being a prostitute/escort because why the fuck would a looker like her be with a man like me?? Ignoring all my bad ass tattoos, giant muscles, killer smile and dead on wit...all people ever see first is my tummy. 

I usually don't care at all about some chump's opinion, but I feel so fucking embarrassed that my girl had to be put upon because of me and my damned ugly. And I bet she is wondering the same thing too, now...

Fuckin' hell. Time to go lay down in a very deep hole and pray for rain.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Seriously, what everyone else said. How can someone fail so spectacularly at attempting a nice gesture? And then act like it's your fault all along



Attempting a nice gesture? She was evidently just after gas money.


----------



## tankyguy

Sasquatch! said:


> Attempting a nice gesture? She was evidently just after gas money.



Which is fairly typical for her. She's the type to suggest meeting up for lunch at a specific time (as a pretext to 'borrow' money), then ordering and eating before you get there because she arrived way early and got tired waiting.
:doh:

She's also family, so what can you do?


----------



## wjn319

tankyguy said:


> Which is fairly typical for her. She's the type to suggest meeting up for lunch at a specific time (as a pretext to 'borrow' money), then ordering and eating before you get there because she arrived way early and got tired waiting.
> :doh:
> 
> She's also family, so what can you do?



I know some of the older guys I work with would tell you to punch her. 

But I don't condone that. 

Next time I just wouldn't rely on her and ignore any offer she makes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuck them. She's with YOU for a reason.





Archetypus said:


> Hmm. I don't usually complain about shit, but I'm in my cups right now...
> 
> Got pulled over for speeding again tonight. Damned lead foot. The nice upstanding member of the Blue Klux Klan pulls my girl aside and starts hassling her about something. Later on she told me that he was trying to make her confess to being a prostitute/escort because why the fuck would a looker like her be with a man like me?? Ignoring all my bad ass tattoos, giant muscles, killer smile and dead on wit...all people ever see first is my tummy.
> 
> I usually don't care at all about some chump's opinion, but I feel so fucking embarrassed that my girl had to be put upon because of me and my damned ugly. And I bet she is wondering the same thing too, now...
> 
> Fuckin' hell. Time to go lay down in a very deep hole and pray for rain.


----------



## wjn319

Surlysomething said:


> Fuck them. She's with YOU for a reason.



Well said.


----------



## LeoGibson

tankyguy said:


> Which is fairly typical for her. She's the type to suggest meeting up for lunch at a specific time (as a pretext to 'borrow' money), then ordering and eating before you get there because she arrived way early and got tired waiting.
> :doh:
> 
> She's also family, so what can you do?



Here's the funny thing about family. They only get away with what *you* allow them to.


----------



## Saoirse

Archetypus said:


> Hmm. I don't usually complain about shit, but I'm in my cups right now...
> 
> Got pulled over for speeding again tonight. Damned lead foot. The nice upstanding member of the Blue Klux Klan pulls my girl aside and starts hassling her about something. Later on she told me that he was trying to make her confess to being a prostitute/escort because why the fuck would a looker like her be with a man like me?? Ignoring all my bad ass tattoos, giant muscles, killer smile and dead on wit...all people ever see first is my tummy.
> 
> I usually don't care at all about some chump's opinion, but I feel so fucking embarrassed that my girl had to be put upon because of me and my damned ugly. And I bet she is wondering the same thing too, now...
> 
> Fuckin' hell. Time to go lay down in a very deep hole and pray for rain.



Did you get the officer's name or badge #? You have every right to file a complaint. They need to know what we will not tolerate.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Spiders won't stop petting me. 

It's not like they're doing anything harmful, I haven't had a spider bite in almost a decade now. But they keep tapping me on the shoulder while I'm trying to read, or doing little herpderp dances on me before awkwardly falling off, or gently stroking my skin like creeps until I notice & then they run away like embarassed little boys. I don't mind living in peaceful harmony with them since they protect my library from the book-eating bitchbugs, and I'll always escort them safely outside instead of killing them, but I don't like how they keep seeming to get bolder with the way they think it's all right to touch me for no sensible reason at all. HMPH.


----------



## Librarygirl

No sooner do I get my netbook back from being fixed and now the Internet doesn't work. And I really wanted to finish the work blog I've been working on all day with a million interruptions. Grrrrr!


----------



## SprocketRocket

Locked in an eternal struggle of good and evil. It's wearing on me, but it ain't over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## bigmac

Jury just came back and my guy went down in flames on a 25 years to life case. He was guilty as hell and a poster boy for three strikes laws -- but it still sucks to loose.


----------



## Cobra Verde

How awful for you.


----------



## SprocketRocket

That movie has taken time I will never get back from my life.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bigmac said:


> Jury just came back and my guy went down in flames on a 25 years to life case. He was guilty as hell and a poster boy for three strikes laws -- but it still sucks to loose.



I'd apologise for not understanding that, but I'd rather perform fellatio on a moulting okapi before I agreed with that mindset.


----------



## LeoGibson

My latest song lost out in a contest over at a writers forum I frequent. It doesn't piss me off that it lost per se, just what it lost out to. A song that while it was very well written and performed, was chock full of almost every pop-country cliche. From the lyrics (the only thing missing was a reference to SUV's, it had the obligatory life-lesson and religion angle covered as well as family and sentimental heirlooms), to the instrumentation and arrangement. It was everything I detest about modern country music. That's what chaps my ass!

There, I feel better now for venting here. Since I was raised to be a decent human being and a good sport, I had to congratulate him on his good write over on that forum. Here, I can be as sore of a loser as I want to since the two sites do not intersect!


----------



## The Dark Lady

^ That's a completely valid reason to be upset, Leo. IMO it hurts more than any other aspect of the loss to have your artistic values debased by a system that was never even trying to be considerate or just to its contestants in the first place. It hits you right in the place where fairness gets donkeypunched by reality. 

I stopped participating in artistic competitions when I realized that to take first, the most important requirement was to endeavor never to be the one who actually deserved to win. I implemented that strategy only once because it worked, and after that first time, I was too disgusted by that law of fortune to take any more contests seriously. 

I don't think you should stop creating work for, or entering, contests the way I did, though. Just never water down your work with the necessary mediocrity and safe conformity required to "win."


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> I'd apologise for not understanding that, but I'd rather perform fellatio on a moulting okapi before I agreed with that mindset.



So.....lawyers shouldn't try to win if they know their client is guilty?


----------



## SprocketRocket

I am firmly convinced that senile people should not be handling money. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2013227&postcount=8554


----------



## Sasquatch!

Tad said:


> So.....lawyers shouldn't try to win if they know their client is guilty?



*wee ooo wee ooo wee ooo* 

-Jimminy Jillikers Batman! That's the reading comprehension alarm!
-Yes, Robin! Quickly! To the batmobile! We must rescue the poor individual who stumbled into such an embarrassing situation!!

*woobly-doobly-doobly-doobly-dooooooooo*

__________

I meant that he should be happy that the criminal justice system just demonstrated it can be efficacious. In such a situation, the measure of success should be how well you defended your client rather than the end verdict.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wasting a perfectly beautiful day with these miserable people.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Sasquatch! said:


> *wee ooo wee ooo wee ooo*
> 
> -Jimminy Jillikers Batman! That's the reading comprehension alarm!
> -Yes, Robin! Quickly! To the batmobile! We must rescue the poor individual who stumbled into such an embarrassing situation!!
> 
> *woobly-doobly-doobly-doobly-dooooooooo*
> 
> __________
> 
> I meant that he should be happy that the criminal justice system just demonstrated it can be efficacious. In such a situation, the measure of success should be how well you defended your client rather than the end verdict.



So then you're saying you think midgets should be forcibly sterilized?


----------



## AuntHen

The Dark Lady said:


> Spiders won't stop petting me.
> 
> It's not like they're doing anything harmful, I haven't had a spider bite in almost a decade now. But they keep tapping me on the shoulder while I'm trying to read, or doing little herpderp dances on me before awkwardly falling off, or gently stroking my skin like creeps until I notice & then they run away like embarassed little boys. I don't mind living in peaceful harmony with them since they protect my library from the book-eating bitchbugs, and I'll always escort them safely outside instead of killing them, but I don't like how they keep seeming to get bolder with the way they think it's all right to touch me for no sensible reason at all. HMPH.



oh my word! I sooo love this post (but sorry for the spiders molesting you)


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> ^ That's a completely valid reason to be upset, Leo. IMO it hurts more than any other aspect of the loss to have your artistic values debased by a system that was never even trying to be considerate or just to its contestants in the first place. It hits you right in the place where fairness gets donkeypunched by reality.
> 
> I stopped participating in artistic competitions when I realized that to take first, the most important requirement was to endeavor never to be the one who actually deserved to win. I implemented that strategy only once because it worked, and after that first time, I was too disgusted by that law of fortune to take any more contests seriously.
> 
> I don't think you should stop creating work for, or entering, contests the way I did, though. Just never water down your work with the necessary mediocrity and safe conformity required to "win."



Thanks. I agree about not stopping. Either the creation nor the occasional contest. I do it primarily to please myself, although like any human endeavor you hope that some form of recognition comes from it. That someone else feels it too. As I stated, it was mostly sour grapes on my part as the one that took the contest was very well performed and written and the singer was more pleasing to the ear than I, and his artistic statement no less valid than mine. I didn't mind mine not being the "best" as art is subjective, it just irritated me that it was bested by that which I abhor to the core of my being.  Oh well, back to the drawing board, or in my case my back bedroom with a guitar, a pen, and a bottle.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks. I agree about not stopping. Either the creation nor the occasional contest. I do it primarily to please myself, although like any human endeavor you hope that some form of recognition comes from it. That someone else feels it too. As I stated, it was mostly sour grapes on my part as the one that took the contest was very well performed and written and the singer was more pleasing to the ear than I, and his artistic statement no less valid than mine. I didn't mind mine not being the "best" as art is subjective, it just irritated me that it was bested by that which I abhor to the core of my being.  Oh well, back to the drawing board, or in my case my back bedroom with a guitar, a pen, and a bottle.



Is there somewhere we/I can hear this recorded treasure?


----------



## x0emnem0x

"Friends" 

My IRL friends try to make plans with me and then when it’s actually time to hang out, they go MIA.

It’s like… WHERE THE **** ARE YOU? _Goddamn_, you are a magician!

I spent my evening in my clothes with shoes on thinking I would be going out and didn't even bother eating because I figured I was going out to dinner, with "friends". Lol, I am just now making something to eat for myself. Don’t make plans with people if you plan on ignoring them when they contact you. 10 texts later and a phone call and nothing? Screw off. This is why I don’t make friends. I am so GENUINELY nice to people who couldn’t give two shits about me. It sucks.


----------



## Dromond

People who repost crap to their Facebook wall without fact checking it first.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> I'd apologise for not understanding that, but I'd rather perform fellatio on a moulting okapi before I agreed with that mindset.



You don't know what's good, man...



_I mean the okapi, not the criminal defense shit..._


----------



## TwilightStarr

If you are going to constantly bitch about your car being a piece of shit, that is falling apart, and I look into finding the parts you need for a cheaper price. Then I am going to need your funky ass to appreciate somebody trying to help you save money and not yell at me, especially since you bitch about not having money every FUCKING day!!! 

Also, don't bitch about not having enough gas and people never giving you gas money. I just gave you $20 for gas and then you turned and took my sister(who never gives gas money & expects a ride all the fucking time) to the gas station to get some blunts, SERIOUSLY?!?!

How in the holy hell I am wrong in either of those situations?!?! Riddle Me That?!


----------



## missyj1978

People who wanna get involved in something that has nothing to do with them. Get a life! If you had one then you would have any time to be up in mine :doh:


----------



## ODFFA

The family and I are out camping on the opposite end of SA to where we live. Middle of freakin nowhere. Also, insect-freakin-topia.

Within the first hour of our arrival I saw three of those infernal beings - all of them taking the competition in the areas of hugeness and fugliness verrry seriously. I am _not_ a happy camper.


----------



## Saoirse

I had planned to get all sexy'd up tonight. New tight black pants, sexy heels, black bomber jacket...

My fuckbuddy decided to go flaccid tonight. Says he has to go.to bed early so he can attend a wedding tmw. BULLSHIT.


----------



## kilo riley

Ralph's was out of Ben and Jerry's Vanilla Heath Bar Crunch

:sad:


----------



## bigmac

Tad said:


> So.....lawyers shouldn't try to win if they know their client is guilty?



This guy was totally annoying. I got him a great deal (six years) and he refused to sign. He had previously been sentenced to seven years for basically the same crime he was charged with this time around -- but for some unfathomable reason he demanded to go to trial. To make matters worse he committed his new offense less than three months after being paroled on his last case.l

No one I've represented had ever got life before (and I've handled quite a few cases where life was a possibility). This idiot totally messed up my record.


----------



## Saoirse

Saoirse said:


> I had planned to get all sexy'd up tonight. New tight black pants, sexy heels, black bomber jacket...
> 
> My fuckbuddy decided to go flaccid tonight. Says he has to go.to bed early so he can attend a wedding tmw. BULLSHIT.



Scratch that. My sexiness won. We barely slept. But lucky him got to go to an afternoon wedding and this bitch had to drag her ass to work (which thankfully is a 1/2 mile from his house. But still.)


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> The family and I are out camping on the opposite end of SA to where we live. Middle of freakin nowhere. Also, insect-freakin-topia.
> 
> Within the first hour of our arrival I saw three of those infernal beings - all of them taking the competition in the areas of hugeness and fugliness verrry seriously. I am _not_ a happy camper.



Bugs freak me out too. I once cut my way out of a tent at a festival, rather than go near the door which was now being guarded buy a spider called Larry the Git. Its the only spider I've seen with biceps.


----------



## djudex

I'll be superhero to you both, killed a wasp with a flyswatter in the office today

/flex
/strut


----------



## Cutie77015

Fake friends at the office. The ones who say that they hate gossipers but are the first ones to spread shit around the office like wild fire. Even about you, their so called "friend".


----------



## Rojodi

People who vote on what you've written and purposely give you low scores. Why? Because they don't feel "non-stroke" erotic fiction has a place on an erotic fiction website


----------



## Jaybear420

I wanna cook something awesome today, but I still have to clean the kitchen.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jaybear420 said:


> I wanna cook something awesome today, but I still have to clean the kitchen.



I feel you on that too. I made dinner and made the mistake of waiting to wash the dishes today.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fell hard yesterday.

MS can kiss my fat ass.


----------



## loopytheone

A 'friend' online telling me that he is glad his cousin's baby died due to lack of oxygen during childbirth because its father wasn't interested in being a 'good' father to it and that it is better off dead than raised by a single parent.

Guess me, my mother, my four aunts, my two uncles, my cousin, my best friend, my father and partner should all just off ourselves now.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Fell hard yesterday.
> 
> MS can kiss my fat ass.



Don't do that! It can be quite painful. 

Seriously though, I hope it wasn't too hard of a fall and you recover quick! 

On a side note, it's a shame I didn't choose Mike Smith for a screen name. :doh:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Network users, seriously jump off a cliff people do yourself a favor.


----------



## LeoGibson

Two words. Matt fucking Schaub!


----------



## djudex

I received my allergy shot this morning and Holy Odin on toast is my arm sore...I don't know what the doctor did but fuck me sideways the whole arm down to my thumb hurts!


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> I received my allergy shot this morning and Holy Odin on toast is my arm sore...I don't know what the doctor did but fuck me sideways the whole arm down to my thumb hurts!



I've had many a shot like this. And having blood drawn is usually a guaranteed shambles. They can never find a bloody vein!

If it's any consolation at all, your posts are the cause of more gigglesnorts than you know.


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> I've had many a shot like this. And having blood drawn is usually a guaranteed shambles. They can never find a bloody vein!



Well that's the silly part, it's an intramuscular injection and the doctor this morning just went straight, 90 degree angle in to my deltoid. My normal doctor just usually shoots me up at an angle in the flabbier part on the back of my arm and it doesn't hurt worth a darn.



> If it's any consolation at all, your posts are the cause of more gigglesnorts than you know.



I'll take it!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Cardinals lost to the Pirates. They were perfect yesterday and they went opposite yesterday.


----------



## fat hiker

djudex said:


> I received my allergy shot this morning and Holy Odin on toast is my arm sore...I don't know what the doctor did but fuck me sideways the whole arm down to my thumb hurts!



Ah, he didn't get it 'subcutaneous' (just under the skin) but punched his way deeper into muscle, then - when I get allergy or flu shots sub-Q (as the nurses put it), I'm fine, but if they hurt later, it's always that the needle went toooo deep.


----------



## TwilightStarr

That since breaking my middle finger almost two weeks ago, I have to wrap up my hand in a plastic bag whenever I take a shower.
It's ridiculously fucking hard to take a shower with one hand wrapped in plastic, especially when it comes to washing my hair.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Housing inspections


----------



## missyj1978

Nerve pain that wont go away no matter what I take or do


----------



## biglynch

Damn worst stomach cramps ever. Not cool


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Damn worst stomach cramps ever. Not cool



*damn menstrual cramps......o brother I FEEL YA *


----------



## Sweetie

My own naivete. I really need to be alot more careful about people.


----------



## missyj1978

A ex who thinks he still has a chance. Been there done that moved on.


----------



## Goreki

The boots I bought just long enough ago that I can't return them have torn themselves apart; sole on the left and zip on the right.
My train changed arrival platforms twice, and I missed it.
I have a headache and I have to work for two more days before I get a break.


----------



## Saoirse

Im pissed that Im interviewing for a seasonal part time job with UPS tmw. I really hope I get it, but the part that pisses me off is that I NEED a 4th fucking job. Im broke all the time! 

I thought I would be alright with the 3. I work about 35 hrs/wk at the first one, 16-20 at the second, and then I have my own gig doing pet/housesitting. But Im still broke and cant afford to move out on my own.

This job is only for the holidays and its only about 20 hrs a week, but Im hoping I can put more money away and be able to afford first, last and security for my own little place.

Relax baby, this will all work out. Your hours will suck, you will have absolutely no time for friends and family, buts only for a few months and IT WILL WORK OUT!


----------



## ColeR91

I'm pissed at people being afraid of relaxing & being themselves whilst prowling at the bar. Trying to have fun with people in Las Vegas that are too distracted by the beautiful women to socialize.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Horrible bush fires. Over 90 in my state right now. Closest is 1 km from where I am right now. Most of my family have been evacuated from their homes =(


----------



## Surlysomething

The level of crazy someone is already bringing to the site. 

Brain-dead co-workers. Back me into a corner and see what you get.

Can't stay asleep + headaches.




Today can *FUCK OFF*. 

View attachment aaec68c745a784c7bc6529ca77ef5147.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

^
Give em' this Surly! haha


----------



## ConnieLynn

Wow, we had the same day! Here's to Friday being better.




Surlysomething said:


> The level of crazy someone is already bringing to the site.
> 
> Brain-dead co-workers. Back me into a corner and see what you get.
> 
> Can't stay asleep + headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today can *FUCK OFF*.


----------



## Yakatori

ColeR91 said:


> "_I'm pissed at people being afraid of relaxing & being themselves whilst prowling at the bar. Trying to have fun with people in Las Vegas that are *too distracted by the beautiful women to socialize.*_"


I hate-that! When that happens... Not me, I wouldn't do-you like that. For real.



Tahlia said:


> "_Horrible *bush fires*. Over 90 in my state right now. Closest is 1 km from where I am right now. Most of *my family have been evacuated* from their homes =(_"


(**drum-tapping fingers like Cookie-Monster**) Too-soon? Okay, okay,...too-soon...too-soon


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha, love it!




fat9276 said:


> ^
> Give em' this Surly! haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Girl. I can't wait to sleep in on Saturday. 


Hope your Friday is better too!




ConnieLynn said:


> Wow, we had the same day! Here's to Friday being better.


----------



## Fuzzy

missyj1978 said:


> Nerve pain that wont go away no matter what I take or do



Ditto this.. it sucks to get old


----------



## Iannathedriveress

This video I watch earlier. He is why I hate my generation.
http://jalopnik.com/that-millennial-who-hates-cars-actually-gets-a-few-thin-1447920956


----------



## Dromond

Bureaucrats are pissing me off.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Replying to a pic of a homo phone with a pic of a cat pushing a watermelon out of water doesn't make any damn sense! There's no possible connection!! This is not 'Nam, this is internetting; there are _rules_.


----------



## Amaranthine

Cobra Verde said:


> Replying to a pic of a homo phone with a pic of a cat pushing a watermelon out of water doesn't make any damn sense! There's no possible connection!! This is not 'Nam, this is internetting; there are _rules_.



Who said there's no possible connection! Maybe if you were less closed minded, it'd make _perfect_ sense. The only rules that matter here are 34 & 35.


Back on topic, I'm pissed off about nothing today! Couldn't have gone better.


----------



## Goreki

I promised myself today I wouldn't be lazy and nap instead of doing things around the house, because I always nap.
But I just had a shower and it's chilly and raining outside, and I'm all rugged up in my boyfriends trackies and hoodie. PERFECT NAP CONDITIONS! Urgh!


----------



## ODFFA

My dad *siiiigh*

We get along very well........on a very superficial level (which is something I'm actually quite proud of myself for). But, to be brutally honest, I have very little if any respect for him as a person. He's one of the most emotionally unintelligent people I know and his sheer ignorance in some areas of life just _gets_ to me sometimes. 

I'm sure my situation is utterly unique :/ Daddy issues - woot!


----------



## djudex

Daddy issues you say?

Here...let me make you a drink :batting:


----------



## LeoGibson

Here me girl, while djudex mixes that drink let me get you some glitter makeup and show you this lovely pole right here mounted in the middle of the room. This will make those daddy issues vanish in no time!


----------



## Surlysomething

You're not alone. My Dad is....something.






ODFFA said:


> My dad *siiiigh*
> 
> We get along very well........on a very superficial level (which is something I'm actually quite proud of myself for). But, to be brutally honest, I have very little if any respect for him as a person. He's one of the most emotionally unintelligent people I know and his sheer ignorance in some areas of life just _gets_ to me sometimes.
> 
> I'm sure my situation is utterly unique :/ Daddy issues - woot!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

My dad is an alcoholic pussy whipped piece of shit. :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> My dad is an alcoholic pussy whipped piece of shit. :doh:



..... And now let's welcome to the main stage, Give it up for. ......


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> Daddy issues you say?
> 
> Here...let me make you a drink :batting:





LeoGibson said:


> Here me girl, while djudex mixes that drink let me get you some glitter makeup and show you this lovely pole right here mounted in the middle of the room. This will make those daddy issues vanish in no time!



So, the ones with the daddy issues are always the ones that have to break a sweat eh?

No more! I say we demand our weary souls some R&R. I think Surls and LilBigs would agree wholeheartedly when I say
we would much rather _you two_ offer us this option.......


----------



## djudex

Hey, if I could find a pole and a pair of arms that would support near a quarter ton I'd use it. Pole dancing is a Hell of a workout.


----------



## agouderia

djudex said:


> Hey, if I could find a pole and a pair of arms that would support near a quarter ton I'd use it. Pole dancing is a Hell of a workout.



Please in a bear costume .... pretty please ..... !! :smitten::batting::batting:


----------



## Surlysomething

Bitches that think they know more about me or the nature of my past career and the knowledge of the industry I worked in is extremely insulting. This usually happens with men only and it's gross. Guess what? You can use that shitty condescending tone with anyone else, but don't fuck with me. Hands on experience is way more valuable than lip service from your kid who never leaves his fucking computer screen and still lives at home at age 28. I know what i'm talking about so suck it up and deal with it

Fuckers.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Bitches that think they know more about me or the nature of my past career and the knowledge of the industry I worked in is extremely insulting. This usually happens with men only and it's gross. Guess what? You can use that shitty condescending tone with anyone else, but don't fuck with me. Hands on experience is way more valuable than lip service from your kid who never leaves his fucking computer screen and still lives at home at age 28. I know what i'm talking about so suck it up and deal with it
> 
> Fuckers.




Don't even know the full story.....but FUCK THEM!

You've convinced me to be mad!


----------



## warwagon86

2 weeks of night shifts


----------



## lovelocs

My coworker, one of the few that I trusted, tried to stab me in the back. 





My boss told me about it.


----------



## warwagon86

lovelocs said:


> My coworker, one of the few that I trusted, tried to stab me in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boss told me about it.



that is an honest boss! always a good thing


----------



## Surlysomething

As I was taking my groceries in from the car on Monday night I didn't see a big rock that for some reason was in my parking space and I stepped on it, rolled my bad left ankle, lost my balance (thanks MS) and fell terribly hard onto the road, bags of groceries, my purse and me landing hard on my right knee. After sitting there for awhile I managed to pull myself up and get into my apartment (super human strength!). I've iced it and elevated it and slept and Tylenol 3 and took yesterday off but i'm here at work today because i'm a ROCKSTAR and and IDIOT. More Tylenol 3, please. And coffee.


FML, y'all!


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> As I was taking my groceries in from the car on Monday night I didn't see a big rock that for some reason was in my parking space and I stepped on it, rolled my bad left ankle, lost my balance (thanks MS) and fell terribly hard onto the road, bags of groceries, my purse and me landing hard on my right knee. After sitting there for awhile I managed to pull myself up and get into my apartment (super human strength!). I've iced it and elevated it and slept and Tylenol 3 and took yesterday off but i'm here at work today because i'm a ROCKSTAR and and IDIOT. More Tylenol 3, please. And coffee.
> 
> 
> FML, y'all!



Harsh times miss, I'm about 0-16 in fights with the floor also, one day I will win though.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Don't want to buy a small tart tin, but need something to hold mince pies together.
Probably going to end up making amuse-bouche sized ones, which isn't bad but ya know.


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> Don't want to buy a small tart tin,



Beats buying a small tin tart, which may break various laws 




> Probably going to end up making amuse-bouche sized ones, which isn't bad but ya know.



To be honest, the process of saying 'beats buying a small tin tart' amuses my mouth quite well, although showing up with an entree made only of words may be a bit outree.


----------



## Dromond

I'm having to be all social and happy when I really really want to hide and be introverted. People are draining.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> As I was taking my groceries in from the car on Monday night I didn't see a big rock that for some reason was in my parking space and I stepped on it, rolled my bad left ankle, lost my balance (thanks MS) and fell terribly hard onto the road, bags of groceries, my purse and me landing hard on my right knee. After sitting there for awhile I managed to pull myself up and get into my apartment (super human strength!). I've iced it and elevated it and slept and Tylenol 3 and took yesterday off but i'm here at work today because i'm a ROCKSTAR and and IDIOT. More Tylenol 3, please. And coffee.
> 
> 
> FML, y'all!



Ouch, I hope you're recovering well! I know codeine is a wonderful substance. Just the right amount of floating without being too heavy. Too bad they quit selling it over-the-counter here. Anyways, I digress.

Well wishes aren't as good as a pizza and a six-pack, but that's the best I got, so here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> FML, y'all!


It is some kind of devious bullshit that I can't rep you for that. Rockstar is right!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> As I was taking my groceries in from the car on Monday night I didn't see a big rock that for some reason was in my parking space and I stepped on it, rolled my bad left ankle, lost my balance (thanks MS) and fell terribly hard onto the road, bags of groceries, my purse and me landing hard on my right knee. After sitting there for awhile I managed to pull myself up and get into my apartment (super human strength!). I've iced it and elevated it and slept and Tylenol 3 and took yesterday off but i'm here at work today because i'm a ROCKSTAR and and IDIOT. More Tylenol 3, please. And coffee.
> 
> 
> FML, y'all!



*I fall all the time....generally face first on a knee/elbow/wrist on sidewalks...while walking my dog...distracted. Yesterday I tripped on the carpet in the office for no apparent reason...I am so bruised right now it is ridiculous...and I have horrid arthritis everywhere...so I SO FEEL YOUR PAIN SISTER.....:bow:*


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. I feel much better today.
The ankle is weak and the knee is still sore but i'm getting around much better.

Can't hold this chick down! 

View attachment 4f990edcc23f80e357debaaf807c72c8.jpg


----------



## tankyguy

Repeated storms of snow followed by rain followed freezing followed by me shoveling and salting the skating rink called 'my driveway' every day this week. You know it's cold when the crust snow is so ridiculously thick it can support a 320+ lbs guy jumping on it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My dumbass stayed up til 6-7 am playing the new Minecraft on PS3, and I just woke up at 12. 6 or even 5 hours of sleep, and even though I am still tired as balls I couldn't make myself sleep anymore. UGH. I AM PISSED AT MYSELF! Lol


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I fall all the time....generally face first on a knee/elbow/wrist on sidewalks...while walking my dog...distracted. Yesterday I tripped on the carpet in the office for no apparent reason...I am so bruised right now it is ridiculous...and I have horrid arthritis everywhere...so I SO FEEL YOUR PAIN SISTER.....:bow:*



Seems like the start of a bad trend here. Here's another round of well wishes on a quick recovery. 

On to what's pissing me off to start the day. Two separate dog related things. 

1. Vet bills for everything from bandage and splint changes to wanting multiple x-rays to check the healing process. I know they are all necessary, but money is a bit snug this time a year when you have a job in the construction field and a 150 bucks every couple of weeks is tough. 

2. People who find they don't want or can't handle their pups after they become full grown and decide to dump them out in the country to fend for themselves even though they have none of the necessary tools for surviving in the wild and don't just revert back as you think they will. You people are walking, talking, living, breathing pieces of excrement and I sincerely hope I can catch one of you in the act one day and I promise I will use your body in lieu of my heavy bag for that day's workout.


----------



## Dromond

The following is absolutely a first world problem, but it enraged me nonetheless.

The Backstory: I'm staying with a buddy for now, and he has family in for the holiday. His son, daughter in law, grandson, and the wild demon puppy they brought with them. From the size of the puppy, this dog is going to be huge as an adult. They haven't shown great effort at controlling this beastly thing.

The Rage: I'm playing a mission based game on my laptop computer. I'm near the end of a tough mission, doing well, and will get a bonus if I complete it without a loss. Without warning I have a out of control puppy in my lap, who has just slammed my laptop closed. A very hard slam. The puppy was jumping another dog, one who lives here. The only reaction was the daughter in law scolding the puppy, which took off in a random direction to commit more destruction. Nobody apologized for the monster's actions.

The mission counts as failed, because the server dumped me. I have to replay the whole thing again and that bonus I was trying for is gone. My laptop computer could have been damaged, but thankfully wasn't. And no apology. I packed up and left the room without a word. It was either retreat or vent my rage.


----------



## Saoirse

I also have a dog related vent:

An annoying customer at work asked that we have her pooch done by 1 pm instead of 3pm. She always drops the dog off as late as possible (10am) and she says he cant possibly stay "allllll day" (since when is 5 hours alllll day?). So my too-nice boss complied and the dog was all set by 1. Do you think she tipped? Or even said "Thanks"? Or expressed any sort of gratitude for the favor we did for her? Nope. And now she will expect this every time she comes.

Look, we dont care if other grooming shops do one dog at a time, start to finish. We have everyone drop off by 10am, and we give you a time in the afternoon to pick up. This is generally a great idea for the majority of our customers- drop off before work, pick up after work. And its so much easier for us to get all the dogs prepped and bathed in the morning, walked and watered around noon and then we start drying, brushing and finishing, with people picking up as the afternoon goes on.

It can be very stressful and difficult for a groomer to rush through a grooming, just so the owner doesnt have to be away from their precious baby "alllllll day". Rushing can cause more accidents and the dogs dont have a relaxing time. The safety of these animals is our TOP PRORITY and making us rush through every thing buts your animal and our staff at risk.

And when we do you a fucking favor, even though it makes our day harder, you better fucking be grateful or the next time you call to make an appointment... we'll mysteriously be completely booked for every date you inquire about.


----------



## Rojodi

x0emnem0x said:


> My dumbass stayed up til 6-7 am playing the new Minecraft on PS3, and I just woke up at 12. 6 or even 5 hours of sleep, and even though I am still tired as balls I couldn't make myself sleep anymore. UGH. I AM PISSED AT MYSELF! Lol



Beware the Creeper!

Okay, so my Spawn plays it


----------



## Rojodi

People flipping me off or almost running me over as I walked through a mall parking lot on my mall to a Starbucks. So, I took a bus to the mall so I could get some walking in, does that mean I deserve the abuse?


----------



## Treach

Dealing with a break-up, and being thanked by my ex for understanding. Why does this piss me off? Because I don't understand. Being a nice guy and not blowing a gasket when dumped does not equate to understanding. As far as I know I was doing everything right, and you're still in love with me, so to be sidelined so you can do independent soul-searching is both sudden and confusing. And not for nothing but it seems like our being together only holds you back from one thing: seeing other dudes. So no, I don't understand, but I do accept it, because I am a reasonable person.


----------



## Melian

Some piece of shit stole my purse, containing my wallet, ID, credit cards, keys, and a few other small things. This is approximately the one year anniversary of the LAST TIME all my shit was stolen. FUCK. Worthless retards in this city....


----------



## lille

People. An the fact that I want to hit something or someone but my dojo is closed this week and I it was open my stupid ex would be there. Though hittin him might make me feel better.


----------



## Yakatori

x0emnem0x said:


> ...stayed up til 6-7 am...and I just woke up at 12. 6 or even 5 hours of sleep, and *even though I am still tired as balls I couldn't make myself sleep anymore. *UGH...


You should invest in a sleep mask. They make them in all different kinds of fancy-looking styles ("traditional pajama"-patterned, lacey lingerie-inspired ones, & some spa-designed types that are made of a plastic that's filled with a gel you can pre-cool in a refrigerator). But, in my experience, the simplest-looking design that's large enough to put a flat, breathable, & fully-opaque covering over your eyes is what works best. Because it's easiest to get used-to. You can often find them in full-service drug stores like Walgreens.

Second, and here's where it gets a little weird: You should find some large pieces of cardboard and shape them to fit against the panes of your windows. Like between the window-glass itself and the interior blinds or shades. If you cut them to fit precisely enough, they'll tend to just stay in place with minimal adhesive. Or none at all.

Then, any time you pull an all-nighter and don't need to be up for more than a few hours, you can very easily make the entire room very dark. Better if you do this well-before you actually see the sun begin to come up. (Of course, if you're working overnight or have to travel to wherever it is you're eventually going to sleep, it's also good to have a pair of sun-glasses to put on even before you step-outside and begin to drive home. Provided, of course, that it's not too long of a trip and you're extra careful not to fall asleep behind the wheel - an especially serious concern for any of us dealing with apnea or other such sleep disorders) In any case, this is all to help you get into a deep and restive sleep more quickly and efficiently and for an overall longer period of time before you actually have to wake-up. At which point you want to remove the shades as quickly as possible to get whatever little bit of sun you can before it gets dark again. (i.e., waking up by 3:30 PM or so instead of an hour later, this time of year). Which will not only help you to "wake-up" as you need to, but also towards re-setting your own internal clock, as far as falling back asleep as close to the appropriate time as possible. Not to mention helping to sustain your overall positive mood.


----------



## Esther

I love the city I'm living in, but I am 0.5 seconds away from smacking the next person who walks straight into me because they can't tear their eyes away from their smartphone (EVERYBODY IS DOING THIS HERE).


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pretty much everything...and not having slept much over the past few days hasn't helped either. Grrrr!  :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Phone zombies horrify me. I'm a super asshole to the distracted now.



Esther said:


> I love the city I'm living in, but I am 0.5 seconds away from smacking the next person who walks straight into me because they can't tear their eyes away from their smartphone (EVERYBODY IS DOING THIS HERE).


----------



## lovelocs

Me. I tried to have a simple conversation with a person, whom I know is literally brain damaged. Literally. I know better. I could have screamed "shutthefuckup!" but that would have made me look like some kinda asshole...


----------



## missyj1978

My neighbor, honking the horn like a crazy person. Get your butt out of the car and walk to the dang door UGHHH!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

No more Absolute Radio for those living outside of Great Britain.


----------



## Gingembre

ClutchingIA19 said:


> No more Absolute Radio for those living outside of Great Britain.



Can you stream it online?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Gingembre said:


> Can you stream it online?



Nope, they cut off all of those with a foreign online system.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Irrational adults. As two grown-ass people, adults should be able to explain their situations and expect people to understand, not have one of the parties essentially say "You explained your situation to me, but you're wrong." It's fucking immature.


----------



## fat hiker

Rojodi said:


> People flipping me off or almost running me over as I walked through a mall parking lot on my mall to a Starbucks. So, I took a bus to the mall so I could get some walking in, does that mean I deserve the abuse?



Taking the bus makes no difference; after all, drivers have to walk across the mall parking lot to get to and from their cars! Some people seem to think that parking lots are giant 'free for all' for drivers, when in reality, in many jurisdictions, the 'pedestrian has the right of way' rule is actually in full force because the parking lot is NOT a road.


----------



## fat hiker

Esther said:


> I love the city I'm living in, but I am 0.5 seconds away from smacking the next person who walks straight into me because they can't tear their eyes away from their smartphone (EVERYBODY IS DOING THIS HERE).



I did an experiment on phone zombies one day at the college where I teach. There was one famous one, who would walk down the wrong side of the hallway, glued to her phone, expecting people to get out of her way (which most did). I saw her, stopped in front of a classroom door as if unlocking it, and let her pile into me. She looked up, and the curse she was about to unlease died on her lips when she spotted the faculty nametag. No apology though - she just sniffed derisively and went on her way, face glued to screen.


----------



## missyj1978

My landlord not wanting to fix the crap the needs to be fixed.


----------



## KHayes666

Treach said:


> Dealing with a break-up, and being thanked by my ex for understanding. Why does this piss me off? Because I don't understand. Being a nice guy and not blowing a gasket when dumped does not equate to understanding. As far as I know I was doing everything right, and you're still in love with me, so to be sidelined so you can do independent soul-searching is both sudden and confusing. And not for nothing but it seems like our being together only holds you back from one thing: seeing other dudes. So no, I don't understand, but I do accept it, because I am a reasonable person.



You're a better man than I. If I was dating someone who pulled that, best believe I would have found someone else to shack up with pretty damn quick. Reason why is if she broke up with you because she wanted to sleep with other guys, that gives you every right to sleep with other girls once broken up.


----------



## Jabbauk

Being single has pissed me off over the last couple of days. 

Not normally something that bothers me but just recently it's become slightly more of an issue and I'm not sure why. Probably because all my friends are now married with kids etc so this new year was the first one we haven't been out or had a party in years.


----------



## Rojodi

Sounding like Darth Vader with asthma!


----------



## Dromond

The cold is pissing me off. It's 7F out there. That's -14C for you foreign types.


----------



## Saoirse

psh Im in the middle of a blizzard thats supposed to go on till tmw afternoon! And its supposed to get down to negative teens! Love it!

funny- My friend just moved to Connecticut, from the Chicago area. He told me he wanted Mother Nature to throw all she has at him. Looks like hes getting his wish!


----------



## lille

Yeah, it's 1F degree here but -20F with the wind chill.


----------



## Dromond

30 mph winds forecast for tomorrow. It's going to blow the powdery snow that's on the ground EVERYWHERE.

I'm hiding tomorrow. Maybe the whole weekend.


----------



## Saoirse

aw yea we're getting the wind too! i love winter!!!! wish my snow machine worked.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*frozen water pipes...but very grateful to have heat/electric, internet & cable...water I can buy and fill my toilet with....as needed...but left heater on all day down there, and opened up heat vents..AND NADA...hoping it warms all the way up to 35 tomorrow and melts.....................*


----------



## KHayes666

Once again people who have a history of divorce or bad breakups are trying to criticize my behavior. All I can do is laugh at this point because if they showed half the interest in my life as they did their own, they wouldn't have spent so much money in divorce court.


----------



## Rojodi

My brother, out on long-term disability, had the gall to call me and my wife, demanding why our son would NOT drive 15 miles to where he and his friend live, pick them up, drive them around all day, then drive them back. 

He's been told by everyone else in the family that the Progeny is NOT his free personal taxi service, that the ONLY person with that luxury is me. (And I don't even use it, rather walk everywhere.)


----------



## Esther

Winter break is over. I'm going back to work and my boyfriend is going back to the military base


----------



## HDANGEL15

*this is too ridiculous for words....but after totally cleaning up a flooded basement, repairing busted frozen pipes.........I woke up to a 2x worse flooded basement.......

this has now gone into NIGHTMARE status...so rented more equipment...sucked the water back up....have professional dryers blowing away now....but the water had to be shut off at the street...as it is leaking from the MAIN into MY HOUSE......

what is pissing me off is PROBLEM TOTALLY UNRESOLVED, and still no water, and a huger mess to contend with...FML...

thank god for electricity, heat, cable & internet....it could be worse for sure*


----------



## KHayes666

Took me 3 hours to review 5 matches for my next review. Yes, THREE HOURS total to cover 40 minutes of footage. Worst part is I'm not even halfway through the tape *rams my head up against a brick wall*


----------



## x0emnem0x

-14*F with a -32*F windchill today, our heat doesnt work (never does and when we fix it it never stays working for long) and I am literally sitting inside freezing with a space heater which my space heater normally works to heat up this small room I live in but today it's too cold outside for even that... FUUUUUUUU-


----------



## HDANGEL15

x0emnem0x said:


> -14*F with a -32*F windchill today, our heat doesnt work (never does and when we fix it it never stays working for long) and I am literally sitting inside freezing with a space heater which my space heater normally works to heat up this small room I live in but today it's too cold outside for even that... FUUUUUUUU-



*ITS way tooooo freaking cold to have no heat...WHY can't it be fixed?

I won't have water for days....but this I can handle....compared to NO HEAT*


----------



## x0emnem0x

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ITS way tooooo freaking cold to have no heat...WHY can't it be fixed?
> 
> I won't have water for days....but this I can handle....compared to NO HEAT*



We have gotten it fixed numerous times and it always costs too much money and is never fixed cause it ends up not working a short time later so we just hadn't gotten it fixed for awhile and I don't know if we will again. It sucks...


----------



## Surlysomething

The miserable fuck that sits behind me at work came in early today and ruined the one hour of the day that I don't hate my life while i'm here.

I was in good mood too. FML.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> The miserable fuck that sits behind me at work came in early today and ruined the one hour of the day that I don't hate my life while i'm here.
> 
> I was in good mood too. FML.



If he sits behind you, you should just eat nothing but taco bell and brussel sprouts. Go into work the next day and just light it up. That'll teach him to not be an ass.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. That's horrifying, but I like your style. :bow:




Lil BigginZ said:


> If he sits behind you, you should just eat nothing but taco bell and brussel sprouts. Go into work the next day and just light it up. That'll teach him to not be an ass.


----------



## freakyfred

I went to Dublin for clothes shopping yesterday. Visited like ten clothes shops and none had trousers in my size. Then I got caught in the rain. Not a good day.


----------



## Rojodi

the Gawdawful curs that came into the cafe where I was trying to write this afternoon, causing all sorts of commotion when they decided to give "health" advice to the hot BBW sitting at the table next to me. 

When I removed my headphone and proceeded to use polysyllabic words to comment on their behavior, they stood slack-jawed and silently for a few moments before they started to retort using grammar school vulgarity. The manager escorted them out, PHYSICALLY.

(When it all calmed down, the woman whose defense I came to asked me if I came with a dictionary and thesaurus.)


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> ....asked me if I came with a dictionary and thesaurus.)



A nice a massage and a blowjob works good for me, but hey, to each their own I say.


----------



## Fuzzy

It was almost 50F today.  But still too snowy, wet, and muddy to get anything accomplished. 

Oh.. and one of my vehicles failed the state emissions test. meh.


----------



## KHayes666

Apparently the heater at work can't be changed until April, which means on days like this where its over 50 degrees, its more like 90. If I had workout shorts I'd be wearing them right now. Sheesh....burnin up in here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*after spending $$$$ on back hoes, cement saws & more plumbers then I want to mention.....I checked my basement last nite....and discovered MORE WATER 

dear GOD....ENOUGH ALREADY*


----------



## Rojodi

Yet another accident at the corner. And again, someone saying I'm lying about that there was NEVER a Four-Way/All-Way stop there 

Why would I lie about it? Really people


----------



## Surlysomething

I couldn't give a fuck about your "excellent" weekend. I'm not going to ask you about it at all. Being a part-time lush n your 50's isn't that appealing. Face it, you weren't cool back in the day, you're not cool now.


----------



## Goreki

I've been seeing my doctor because I'm tired all the damn time. All my tests have come back perfect, except my vitamin D which was at 13% instead of the recommended 76%. Whoops!
As that's now fixed and has been for months, my doctor thinks it's sleep apnea. I DON'T WANT SLEEP APNEA! I don't want to wear a mask to bed! Argh!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> I've been seeing my doctor because I'm tired all the damn time. All my tests have come back perfect, except my vitamin D which was at 13% instead of the recommended 76%. Whoops!
> As that's now fixed and has been for months, my doctor thinks it's sleep apnea. I DON'T WANT SLEEP APNEA! I don't want to wear a mask to bed! Argh!!



Sleep apnea sucks balls. Hopefully your test come back good so you don't have to sound like Darth Vader when you sleep.


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> I've been seeing my doctor because I'm tired all the damn time. All my tests have come back perfect, except my vitamin D which was at 13% instead of the recommended 76%. Whoops!
> As that's now fixed and has been for months, my doctor thinks it's sleep apnea. I DON'T WANT SLEEP APNEA! I don't want to wear a mask to bed! Argh!!



Sure, I'm sure the mask is a hassle--but the good news is that the masks tend to be really effective. If this is what it is, you may find that you get a huge amount of your energy back, which must beat "We just don't know what it is" or "well, we figured it out, but there isn't a lot we can do about it."

Anyway, good luck on sorting it out, whatever it is!


----------



## tankyguy

"What's pissing you off today?"

Spoiled, privileged individuals bitterly complaining about "problems" I _wish_ I had.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

tankyguy said:


> "What's pissing you off today?"
> 
> Spoiled, privileged individuals bitterly complaining about "problems" I _wish_ I had.



I've been in this mood a lot lately. It's kind of insensitive in a way to complain to someone less fortunate about how "bad" you have it. 

On the other hand, someone's problems are just as serious to them as they are to you, but putting it into perspective should help someone see how out of context that person is; doesn't always happen that way.


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> Sure, I'm sure the mask is a hassle--but the good news is that the masks tend to be really effective. If this is what it is, you may find that you get a huge amount of your energy back, which must beat "We just don't know what it is" or "well, we figured it out, but there isn't a lot we can do about it."
> 
> Anyway, good luck on sorting it out, whatever it is!


This is why I love you 
I'm just having a whinge really. I'm actually not going to be too upset if it is, because fixing it will fix my mood, and I've been _itching_ to punch some babies lately.
Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## lille

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been in this mood a lot lately. It's kind of insensitive in a way to complain to someone less fortunate about how "bad" you have it.
> 
> On the other hand, someone's problems are just as serious to them as they are to you, but putting it into perspective should help someone see how out of context that person is; doesn't always happen that way.



Someone else's broken leg doesn't make stubbed toe feel any better. It's definitely frustrating but if they've never gone through anyhing worse they really can't fully comprehend what it's like and maybe it doesn't seem that bad to other people, but to them it may be the worst thing they're ever been through.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been in this mood a lot lately. It's kind of insensitive in a way to complain to someone less fortunate about how "bad" you have it.
> 
> On the other hand, someone's problems are just as serious to them as they are to you, but putting it into perspective should help someone see how out of context that person is; doesn't always happen that way.



I agree. Everybody has a right to their struggles/complaints, but it is important to learn to have a bit of a filter. It isn't always appropriate to blurt things out around just anyone you feel like. If you know that someone around you has it worse, it's probably better to share those complaints with someone else.

I have a friend with a lovely job who constantly complains about not being able to afford all the vacations he likes to take in front of others who struggle to pay their rent. Not the right time and place. Might be better to complain to others who share the ability to travel, but he never does.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Fuckers that's what haha. lol


----------



## Rojodi

The cat! Little snucker ripped up the inside heel of my sneakers and I didn't catch it until it was too late. Now my heel is cut


----------



## Oona

I'm sick. And that pisses me off because its the "I'm going to puke everywhere but not actually feel sick" kind if sick.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Emailed my douche bag of an exs mother asking her if she could get my iPod touch back. Which was $180 I saved up to get. I told her to try and sneak it and just send it back to me. He's had it since we broke up and I was nice about it. Anyway, instead of just taking it she told him I wanted it back.My ex is such a child that he threw a fit and then finally agreed to it. Then later when she got on him about getting a job, he said she was attacking him and his girlfriend and they "moved out" again to go live in their friends shit hole of a trailer. I texted him earlier just simply saying "Hey I don't know how to ask without you thinking I'm starting something so I'll just ask, can I please have my iPod back." yada yada. He never answered. Lovely. So now they're not talking, he won't talk to her, and I don't get my iPod touch. Again. I hate him.


----------



## AuntHen

x0emnem0x said:


> Emailed my douche bag of an exs mother asking her if she could get my iPod touch back. Which was $180 I saved up to get. I told her to try and sneak it and just send it back to me. He's had it since we broke up and I was nice about it. Anyway, instead of just taking it she told him I wanted it back.My ex is such a child that he threw a fit and then finally agreed to it. Then later when she got on him about getting a job, he said she was attacking him and his girlfriend and they "moved out" again to go live in their friends shit hole of a trailer. I texted him earlier just simply saying "Hey I don't know how to ask without you thinking I'm starting something so I'll just ask, can I please have my iPod back." yada yada. He never answered. Lovely. So now they're not talking, he won't talk to her, and I don't get my iPod touch. Again. I hate him.




Nope. You don't *ask *for *your *property (especially someone is acting like a baby and wasn't very nice to you). Text him again and say "either you send me my ipod ASAP or I am coming to claim with my big, hulking male friend! Capiche? Have a nice day  "


----------



## Dromond

fat9276 said:


> Nope. You don't *ask *for *your *property (especially someone is acting like a baby and wasn't very nice to you). Text him again and say "either you send me my ipod ASAP or I am coming to claim with my big, hulking male friend! Capiche? Have a nice day  "



You don't warn about the hulking male friend. You just appear with him and get down to business.


----------



## Dromond

While waiting for an apartment to become available at the apartments I want to live in, I'm staying at a friend's place. He's moving early next month. He'll be renting the house to his step-daughter, her boyfriend, and his friend who is staying here now.

E (step-daughter) and R (current resident) have no problem with me staying after B (house owner) leaves, as long as I pay a share of rent and utilities. That's fair enough.

However, D (E's boyfriend), doesn't like it. He wants me to move out by the end of May. B dropped this in my lap last night. This is not optional. I have to be out by then.

It was a reminder I have gotten too comfortable living here over the past few months, and that I don't have a home.

I don't know what I'm going to do yet, but I don't plan to stay beyond the end of February. I'd rather live in my truck than live somewhere I wasn't wanted.


----------



## KHayes666

Just used my last sick day until April 1st tonight....that means I have to survive 69 more days and go to work sick, snow or car trouble.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I was instructed to write a MISSION STATEMENT....and I spelled the bosses name (Meeghan and Meaghan) and the content was totally ignored...as I made a seriously dumb ass mistake....My job is currently being advertised on Craigslist!!! I am so ready to GTFO!!!!!!!

but seriously...how did i fuck up bosses name?? :doh:

I am gonna be reamed out today..so excited...I wish I had a response...but I was focused on everything but spelling, and auto correct changed her name in one instance only....why couldn't it change it both times for consistency 

ps...the statement talked of focus focus focus LOL*


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I was instructed to write a MISSION STATEMENT....and I spelled the bosses name (Meeghan and Meaghan) and the content was totally ignored...as I made a seriously dumb ass mistake....My job is currently being advertised on Craigslist!!! I am so ready to GTFO!!!!!!!
> 
> but seriously...how did i fuck up bosses name?? :doh:
> 
> I am gonna be reamed out today..so excited...I wish I had a response...but I was focused on everything but spelling, and auto correct changed her name in one instance only....why couldn't it change it both times for consistency
> 
> ps...the statement talked of focus focus focus LOL*



*it gets worse...we were told we could come in 1-2 hours late today...I have a key to the office and often get there first....I was told today I can't be alone in the office when asking if I could come in on TIME LOLOL...WTF....*


----------



## PolkaDotty

Asking for money and using an animal to do it... when you've already been _convicted_ of animal abuse. That's what is pissing me off.

search the addy


----------



## spookytwigg

Feeling so incredibly rank today, like somebody stuffed sludge down my throat... With spikes in. Sick of feeling sick.


----------



## Tad

Son's english teacher.....after having quite straight forward questions all term (which he'd been acing), in the last two weeks suddenly hitting them with much more abstract ones, on the tests/exams worth big chunks of their mark. He has a learning disorder which really shows up on abstract literature questions, but with practice he does better, so having these suddenly show up worth so much of the mark, out of the blue (and with no warning from her to him--she knows from his education plan about his issues) is aggravating! Had they had a test or even practice question sent home of this style, he would have been in far better shape on how to answer the way she wants. (part of his issues is paralysis when he doesn't know the 'right' answer, so having gone through one with a particular teacher helps with that part. He still has issues with inferences and generalizations, but he could have gotten something down on more of the questions)

Thank goodness he aced the first part of the course, so he should pass, but right now I'm rather


----------



## Fuzzy

A rather large chunk of production test data is missing and assumed never collected. Data that was assumed to be collected and stored, although no one has asked about any of it since 2002. Its just Murphy's law that the data that would confirm or argue the point of product recall is in the chunk (several months worth) that's missing.


----------



## Tad

Fuzzy said:


> A rather large chunk of production test data is missing and assumed never collected. Data that was assumed to be collected and stored, although no one has asked about any of it since 2002. Its just Murphy's law that the data that would confirm or argue the point of product recall is in the chunk (several months worth) that's missing.



That really sucks! And yah, that sounds like Murphy has been visiting.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Son's english teacher.....after having quite straight forward questions all term (which he'd been acing), in the last two weeks suddenly hitting them with much more abstract ones, on the tests/exams worth big chunks of their mark. He has a learning disorder which really shows up on abstract literature questions, but with practice he does better, so having these suddenly show up worth so much of the mark, out of the blue (and with no warning from her to him--she knows from his education plan about his issues) is aggravating! Had they had a test or even practice question sent home of this style, he would have been in far better shape on how to answer the way she wants. (part of his issues is paralysis when he doesn't know the 'right' answer, so having gone through one with a particular teacher helps with that part. He still has issues with inferences and generalizations, but he could have gotten something down on more of the questions)
> 
> Thank goodness he aced the first part of the course, so he should pass, but right now I'm rather





As someone who's not exactly neurotypical, I'm feeling this one! Really feeling it with both of you. 

I'm glad he has a knowledge of his learning difficulties, and especially that he has a dad like you to help put these things into perspective. Things like this can be quite the confidence messer-upper, and it's upsetting how that realisation just doesn't register with the educators sometimes. As you say, though, it's very good he has those early aces to cling to psychologically. He'll be ok.

But yeah, uuugh!


----------



## lille

Grrr, I was streaming Sherlock and right near the end it paused, tried to get it to start up again and somehow I made it restart and you can't fast forward.


----------



## biglynch

I feel so angry with myself. Trusting your instinct is a concept I now reject. I'm going to bed.


----------



## ODFFA

ANOTHER robbery in our neighbourhood. Our break-in was one of 24 cases in this neighbourhood alone during the month of October. This one literally happened 15 minutes ago, just across the road from us. My dad saw the guy jump into his getaway car and is talking to the police right now. 

I have no words for how fucking sick and tired I am of the crime rate in South Africa, and of feeling unsafe in my own damn house.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fuzzy said:


> A rather large chunk of production test data is missing and assumed never collected. Data that was assumed to be collected and stored, although no one has asked about any of it since 2002. Its just Murphy's law that the data that would confirm or argue the point of product recall is in the chunk (several months worth) that's missing.


*
I FEEL YA....I got a VIRUS that wiped everything I HAD...and got me suspended w/o pay for 2.5 days...I have to recreate ANYTHING/EVERYTHING I ever did in 5 years :doh:*


----------



## Fuzzy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I FEEL YA....I got a VIRUS that wiped everything I HAD...and got me suspended w/o pay for 2.5 days...I have to recreate ANYTHING/EVERYTHING I ever did in 5 years :doh:*



¡Ay, caramba!  The suspention AND losing everything.. I'd develop a nervous tick.. (not to say I don't have several anyway)


----------



## Fuzzy

Re: lost data... A co-worker had installed a backup client to every pc and server on or near the factory floor and was able to obtain a bare metal restore that recovered ALL the missing data.

I was able to recover the information and prepare a report for engineering before anyone knew of the gap in data. 

*collective whew* :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome!!





Fuzzy said:


> Re: lost data... A co-worker had installed a backup client to every pc and server on or near the factory floor and was able to obtain a bare metal restore that recovered ALL the missing data.
> 
> I was able to recover the information and prepare a report for engineering before anyone knew of the gap in data.
> 
> *collective whew* :happy:


----------



## Esther

Dealing with arrogant, condescending, bully co-workers who are dating each other 
It's just the three of us in the office, and with the two of them constantly validating the other's behaviour, they are always right and I am always wrong (no matter how absurd, rude, presumptuous, unfair, incorrect, or inappropriate their actions/words may be).


----------



## missyj1978

People who are so quick to judge others when they really have no idea what's going on to begin with. Learn to shut your mouth and bite that nasty tongue!!!


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> Dealing with arrogant, condescending, bully co-workers who are dating each other
> It's just the three of us in the office, and with the two of them constantly validating the other's behaviour, they are always right and I am always wrong (no matter how absurd, rude, presumptuous, unfair, incorrect, or inappropriate their actions/words may be).



That is super horrible  I hope you find ways to keep them from driving you totally crazy.


----------



## spookytwigg

Customers, dear lord the customers. I will try my hardest not to kill them, but I am weak.


----------



## Surlysomething

Selfie overloads.


----------



## shy guy

Lack of fucking sleep!!!


----------



## Goreki

Exhausted. Can't sleep. I don't see this improving until about two am, and I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## loopytheone

My stomach hurts!!!


----------



## Dromond

Spinal pain is pissing me off.


----------



## KHayes666

Snow...snow...snow and did I mention snow?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm still suffering the stomach virus inside me


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I'm still suffering the stomach virus inside me



Oh Man, you're PREGNANT?!?


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh Man, you're PREGNANT?!?









I usually don't like posting JUST to express my approval of a post, but that was perfect.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh Man, you're PREGNANT?!?



No I been sick and my last name isn't schwarzenegger


----------



## ITheFire

The fact that I've finally woken up from the day dream in which I was free. Because I realize now that I am not.


----------



## biglynch

Pretty pissed off. I was supposed to go on a date tonight, instead I sat and waited and got no showed with no call for my trouble. I can't tell you how gutted I am about the whole thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Her loss, you're awesome. People suck so hard.






biglynch said:


> Pretty pissed off. I was supposed to go on a date tonight, instead I sat and waited and got no showed with no call for my trouble. I can't tell you how gutted I am about the whole thing.


----------



## CleverBomb

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I'm still suffering the stomach virus inside me





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh Man, you're PREGNANT?!?


But how? 

SCIENCE!


----------



## Esther

SPAGHETTI ..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> SPAGHETTI ..



Knowing your strong distaste towards pasta, I was curious if you were mad at the actual spaghetti pasta itself, or the dish with a red sauce and all that jazz.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Knowing your strong distaste towards pasta, I was curious if you were mad at the actual spaghetti pasta itself, or the dish with a red sauce and all that jazz.



I hate spaghetti. However I'm poor and have no groceries so I tried to make it, but I am not a clever woman so the noodles became one large noodle.

So I am angry at spaghetti


----------



## Esther

Attempt #2 was edible


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> SPAGHETTI ..


----------



## Fuzzy

Argh! Why can't I rep this?


----------



## ODFFA

fat9276 said:


> *Li'l dude getting properly spaghetti'd*



Is that......?
It _is_ ROCKTARD!

--------------
My mom is pissing me off in a......big......way right now. The dog training lady mentions one thing that can be improved on in front of her; and suddenly I get the cold shoulder and some reckless driving on the way home, along with a condescending earful upon arrival about how I must not be doing enough with him during the week. 

It's his third class! And I happen to think he's doing realllly well under the circumstances, though I do agree with what the trainer mentioned. My mom can hardly see what happens during the classes, I'm the one front and center doing all the dirty work. Why must every goddamn situation be catastrophised?

Going to need a long break from her and her high horse.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Is that......?
> It _is_ ROCKTARD!
> 
> --------------
> My mom is pissing me off in a......big......way right now. The dog training lady mentions one thing that can be improved on in front of her; and suddenly I get the cold shoulder and some reckless driving on the way home, along with a condescending earful upon arrival about how I must not be doing enough with him during the week.
> 
> It's his third class! And I happen to think he's doing realllly well under the circumstances, though I do agree with what the trainer mentioned. My mom can hardly see what happens during the classes, I'm the one front and center doing all the dirty work. Why must every goddamn situation be catastrophised?
> 
> Going to need a long break from her and her high horse.



DIE ANTWOORD!


----------



## KHayes666

Harold Ramis died....pisses me off tremendously


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I lost my job before I even started, thanks to the bloody flu


----------



## x0emnem0x

I got kissed.
By someone who I have been friends with for almost 8 years.

He is engaged.


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> I got kissed.
> By someone who I have been friends with for almost 8 years.
> 
> He is engaged.



Is that a prerequisite to kissing you?


----------



## HDANGEL15

x0emnem0x said:


> I got kissed.
> By someone who I have been friends with for almost 8 years.
> 
> He is engaged.



*I hope it was an extremely PLATONIC peck....*

..
*
MY JOB OMFG...only 3 more days til it I AM GETTING THE FUCK OUT!!
and it feels like they are going to make it HELLISH.....today I was called UNPROFESSIONAL, for letting 2 vendors I have dealt with regularly for 5 years know that Friday is my last day????

does that sound UNPROFESSIONAL?

then I was extremely reprimanded (would have been suspended again..but no use)...for something I have been doing incorrectly for over a year and NOBODY caught it....although several sets of eyes see it regularly ......... :doh:*


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I hope it was an extremely PLATONIC peck....*
> 
> ..
> *
> MY JOB OMFG...only 3 more days til it I AM GETTING THE FUCK OUT!!
> and it feels like they are going to make it HELLISH.....today I was called UNPROFESSIONAL, for letting 2 vendors I have dealt with regularly for 5 years know that Friday is my last day????
> 
> does that sound UNPROFESSIONAL?
> 
> then I was extremely reprimanded (would have been suspended again..but no use)...for something I have been doing incorrectly for over a year and NOBODY caught it....although several sets of eyes see it regularly ......... :doh:*



They're just ganging up on you because you're on your way out, probably leaving them with a shit ton of extra work to do. Whatever. Fuck them


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I hope it was an extremely PLATONIC peck....*
> 
> ..
> *
> MY JOB OMFG...only 3 more days til it I AM GETTING THE FUCK OUT!!
> and it feels like they are going to make it HELLISH.....today I was called UNPROFESSIONAL, for letting 2 vendors I have dealt with regularly for 5 years know that Friday is my last day????
> 
> does that sound UNPROFESSIONAL?
> 
> then I was extremely reprimanded (would have been suspended again..but no use)...for something I have been doing incorrectly for over a year and NOBODY caught it....although several sets of eyes see it regularly ......... :doh:*



That totally sucks man. Keep your chin up, and what Melian said, fuck them.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fuzzy said:


> Is that a prerequisite to kissing you?


No! Certainly not! I didn't even expect it, though I guess I should have.



HDANGEL15 said:


> I hope it was an extremely PLATONIC peck....



I'm not sure what it was to be honest. I tried avoiding him after that day and he just kept texting me like everything was normal, so he obviously doesn't care that he did it and obviously isn't going to tell his fiance. I should just tell her myself and moove on! It dumbstruck me though, cause I've had feelings for him for years, we used to date but it was back in 7th grade and that kiss literally I was just dumbstruck.


----------



## Melian

x0emnem0x said:


> No! Certainly not! I didn't even expect it, though I guess I should have.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what it was to be honest. I tried avoiding him after that day and he just kept texting me like everything was normal, so he obviously doesn't care that he did it and obviously isn't going to tell his fiance. I should just tell her myself and moove on! It dumbstruck me though, cause I've had feelings for him for years, we used to date but it was back in 7th grade and that kiss literally I was just dumbstruck.




Was any alcohol involved in that kiss? Not that anyone needs to drink to kiss you or anything, but it does lower inhibitions and all.


----------



## KHayes666

A good friend of mine's 17 year old daughter is being bullied in her school. Unfortunately because of the pussification of children and the law these days, she can't just walk up to the girls bullying and punch their stinking teeth in like my generation would have done. The scars on her arm tell the story of how she can't fight back. It sucks because I can't do anything about it.


----------



## lucca23v2

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I lost my job before I even started, thanks to the bloody flu



Sorry to hear that. That sucks. Feel better soon.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Melian said:


> Was any alcohol involved in that kiss? Not that anyone needs to drink to kiss you or anything, but it does lower inhibitions and all.


No. We were hanging out at his work, (he is normally alone for like 3 hours out of his work day), and I was laying on the ground. He got up out of his chair, crawled over to me and kissed me. Like wtf is that!? 


ClutchingIA19 said:


> I lost my job before I even started, thanks to the bloody flu


Sorry to hear that deary. I hope you feel better soon and you find a job quick! I wish you luck! 



HDANGEL15 said:


> MY JOB OMFG...only 3 more days til it I AM GETTING THE FUCK OUT!!
> and it feels like they are going to make it HELLISH.....today I was called UNPROFESSIONAL, for letting 2 vendors I have dealt with regularly for 5 years know that Friday is my last day????
> 
> does that sound UNPROFESSIONAL?
> 
> then I was extremely reprimanded (would have been suspended again..but no use)...for something I have been doing incorrectly for over a year and NOBODY caught it....although several sets of eyes see it regularly ......... :doh:


Damn, sounds like a horrible place to be anyway. Be glad you're getting out! And if you've been doing something incorrectly for over a year and no one noticed until now, you're obviously not the only one to blame. People are irresponsible and when they realize they messed up they push the blame onto someone else. Sounds hellish as ever! I am even glad you're getting out of there! 



KHayes666 said:


> A good friend of mine's 17 year old daughter is being bullied in her school. Unfortunately because of the pussification of children and the law these days, she can't just walk up to the girls bullying and punch their stinking teeth in like my generation would have done. The scars on her arm tell the story of how she can't fight back. It sucks because I can't do anything about it.


Being someone who used to be exactly like that, I understand her stuggle. I used to have the same scars on my arm and back then in the 90's, early 2000, if I'd have realized that before I was 18, punching someone in the face or beating them up wouldn't have been THAT big of a deal, I would've done it. It sucks that she can't do much nowdays especially to even talk to someone about it, because no one seems to take it seriously. I hope she finds some help or comfort, and makes it through the rest school. I've seen too many people drop out of school just because of bullying and the people responsible never get a second glance towards them.


----------



## Yakatori

Melian said:


> "_They're just ganging up on you because you're on your way out, probably leaving them with a shit ton of extra work to do. Whatever. Fuck them _"


Heh. It's just weird how leaving (anything) can so easily take on all of the emotions we normally associate with an actual break-up. And so much more deeply sublimated the less we like to have to acknowledge that.

Simply, it hurts....it's, like, an offense..just to know that other person is so readily moving-on without you. Before you're quite prepared to move-on without them. 



x0emnem0x said:


> "_so he obviously doesn't care that he did it and..._"


Somehow, I doubt that. But it's really not such a big deal. I mean, there's "engaged" as in having set the date. (Without-which it really has no "Gag.") And then there's the Pam & Roy type of engaged.

In which case; actually, in either case; it's much better to work this all out a day or two late than after years. What's most unfair is how it just makes of you that branch he grabs right before... But only if that's what you want to be. (So, should he wind up no-longer engaged, it's not like that wouldn't be but-for-you.)

By all means talk to him about it. But be careful not to let it become about you. Otherwise, that's what it will soon become.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Yakatori said:


> Heh. It's just weird how leaving (anything) can so easily take on all of the emotions we normally associate with an actual break-up. And so much more deeply sublimated the less we like to have to acknowledge that.
> 
> Simply, it hurts....it's, like, an offense..just to know that other person is so readily moving-on without you. Before you're quite prepared to move-on without them.
> 
> Somehow, I doubt that. But it's really not such a big deal. I mean, there's "engaged" as in having set the date. (Without-which it really has no "Gag.") And then there's the *Pam & Roy* type of engaged.
> 
> In which case; actually, in either case; it's much better to work this all out a day or two late than after years. What's most unfair is how it just makes of you that branch he grabs right before... But only if that's what you want to be. (So, should he wind up no-longer engaged, it's not like that wouldn't be but-for-you.)
> 
> By all means talk to him about it. But be careful not to let it become about you. Otherwise, that's what it will soon become.



I'm just happy you threw an office reference in there.


----------



## Donna

HDANGEL15 said:


> *[F]I hope it was an extremely PLATONIC peck....[/FONT]*
> 
> ..
> *[F]
> MY JOB OMFG...only 3 more days til it I AM GETTING THE FUCK OUT!!
> and it feels like they are going to make it HELLISH.....today I was called UNPROFESSIONAL, for letting 2 vendors I have dealt with regularly for 5 years know that Friday is my last day????
> 
> does that sound UNPROFESSIONAL?
> 
> then I was extremely reprimanded (would have been suspended again..but no use)...for something I have been doing incorrectly for over a year and NOBODY caught it....although several sets of eyes see it regularly ......... :doh:[/FONT]*



My unsolicited advice: if you start your new job soon enough that a few missed days of pay won't hurt, go in tomorrow morning and gather your stuff and walk. I know that goes against everything we HR folks preach about working through a resignation notice, but unless there is a contract involved that states you have to work until a certain date*, you are an at will employee and they can't do anything to you if you walk away now. If you are worried about burning bridges/what kind of reference they will give you down the line, I wouldn't. Considering the descriptions you have given regarding their behavior, I don't think they would give a positive reference even if you work through your notice. That kind of nitpicky harassment is so very unprofessional. 

A couple of days break might be good to give yourself a chance to clear your psyche before going on to your new opportunity. Good luck on your new job and kick some ass.  

*--even if there is a contract, considering that they are clearly harassing you in retaliation for your resignation, they are more than likely in breach of that work contract.


----------



## LeoGibson

x0emnem0x said:


> I got kissed.
> By someone who* I have been friends* with for almost 8 years.
> 
> He is engaged.





x0emnem0x said:


> ...I tried avoiding him after that day and he just kept texting me like everything was normal, so he obviously doesn't care that he did it and obviously isn't going to tell his fiance.* I should just tell her myself and moove on! .*



Now correct me if I'm wrong here, but based on what you posted I'll assume that he is your old friend and not his fiancee. If she is also an old and close friend then disregard what I'm about to say.

That being said, I offer no solution or reasoning for the kiss, however, why would you go and dime him out to his fiancee. Even if he was doing a chick in the broom closet five minutes before the wedding ceremony, why would you go and tell his business? If he is a friend of yours wouldn't that be more important than the feelings someone who is not your friend?

Now that doesn't mean you can condone what a friend does, or not try to counsel them privately into doing the right thing. It also doesn't mean you can't cut a friend loose if they show traits you find deplorable. But to my way of thinking, loyalty to a friendship means you just keep that kiss to yourself. It's only the business of your friend and his fiancee and if he doesn't tell her, she doesn't need to hear it from you.

But as I said earlier, if she is also a close friend then all bets are off. That is a situation that requires a delicate touch in its handling. Good luck.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

lucca23v2 said:


> Sorry to hear that. That sucks. Feel better soon.





x0emnem0x said:


> Sorry to hear that deary. I hope you feel better soon and you find a job quick! I wish you luck!



Thank you for the blessings, at least it is something positive in my life right now, because I feel like the most miserable man in the world.


----------



## Fuzzy

Everyone is sick / showing symptoms of.. and I've been so not sick this season. I might start wearing a mask.


----------



## Goreki

My thumbnail split nearly halfway down, and I had to chew the fucker at a really sharp angle to save it. Now it canes.


----------



## Yakatori

Donna said:


> "_That kind of nitpicky harassment is so very unprofessional._"


Indeed, where it concerns Evil-Bizarro lawyers, hard to know if there's any bottom, where it might end; if-even it will before push-back. Best to collect all of one's things without any further escalation. And put all forthcoming effort into the new responsibilities ahead.



LeoGibson said:


> "_It's only the business of your friend...she doesn't need to hear it from you...That is a situation that requires a delicate touch in its handling...._"


Yeah, if it's like she's described, it's his problem to solve. Her only job is to be real about it, point towards which end is up.

And, like I said, none of it's the end of the world. Beasley as Pam-is, Roy is a better man without her..._for having lost her._ He's the one who must "do the work."


----------



## Goreki

I made up another awesome joke, and nobody laughed at it!!


----------



## AuntHen

Goreki said:


> My thumbnail split nearly halfway down, and I had to chew the fucker at a really sharp angle to save it. Now it canes.





Goreki said:


> I made up another awesome joke, and nobody laughed at it!!




oh my word! these made me laugh so much... sorry you were angry but I love these posts (sometimes I have a weird sense of humor )


----------



## Goreki

fat9276 said:


> oh my word! these made me laugh so much... sorry you were angry but I love these posts (sometimes I have a weird sense of humor )


If my pain and suffering entertains you, then fine! I'm just going to keep putting my HEART AND SOUL out for you to LAUGH AT! My fingernails are VERY close to me, we've been together for as long as I can remember, they're like a part of my SOUL! When one breaks, it's like one of my best friends has been hit by a car! It is VERY traumatic to me! Also it hurts! I'm a very sensitive person and it affects me deeply!

Also, what do you call a picture of a drugged horse?








A keta-meme!


----------



## Goreki

And not ten minutes after that post I was trying to cut something with a Stanley knife an I cut into my other thumbnail, an had to do damage control on it. And now THAT canes. Teach me to be a smart arse.


----------



## Rojodi

1. Having to deal with Bible-thumping hypocrites as I fixed their computers with my son this morning;

2. Having to listen to pseudo-science spewed by an old fashioned burnout, telling me that marijuana is good for my arthritis, when all it will do is mask the pain, which is NOT want I need at this time


----------



## lille

I want to eat my Ben & Jerry's but my kitchen is full of strangers.


----------



## Esther

Was harassed on the street by two men older than my own father on my way to meet friends. Heard "take it as a compliment" from a male friend when I told them about it.


----------



## Surlysomething

The word "harassed" and the word "compliment" should never be used in the same sentence. Just shows you how the male mind works, doesn't it?

Ugh. I wish the world would get past all this bullshit.



Esther said:


> Was harassed on the street by two men older than my own father on my way to meet friends. Heard "take it as a compliment" from a male friend when I told them about it.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Was harassed on the street by two men older than my own father on my way to meet friends. Heard "take it as a compliment" from a male friend when I told them about it.



You should tell your male friend the following:

"I care about you and want to see you do your best. Here are your flaws:
[every fucking flaw he has]

If you fix those things I think you will be a wonderful person. Take it as a compliment!"


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> The word "harassed" and the word "compliment" should never be used in the same sentence. Just shows you how the male mind works, doesn't it?
> 
> Ugh. I wish the world would get past all this bullshit.



He tried to use 'being a man' as an excuse for saying it...he actually said "I'm not a woman, so I can't understand why you're upset about what they did."

Since when do you literally have to be the same as someone to understand their point of view? How about having a shred of empathy for another human? Jesus imagine saying that in other situations!

"I've never lost a family member so I can't understand why you're upset about being sick."

"I didn't lose my job so I can't understand why you're upset about losing yours."

"I don't have cancer so I can't understand why you're upset about it."



BigChaz said:


> You should tell your male friend the following:
> 
> "I care about you and want to see you do your best. Here are your flaws:
> [every fucking flaw he has]
> 
> If you fix those things I think you will be a wonderful person. Take it as a compliment!"



I wish I was sassy enough to say this kind of thing to someone!


----------



## loopytheone

Lack of professionalism in the dog show community. Naming no names but there is a certain person in my breed who is very well respected as a judge, breeder and exhibitor and generally very fair and keeps out of any drama and has been in the breed for longer than I have been alive. I found out today that a few months ago at a dog show she was talking to the Best in Show judge (who also judged our breed there) about the dog he placed as Best of Breed. She said that 'when I judge at x show that dog wont be getting anything under me as he has something wrong with his shoulders'. Not only is it hugely unprofessional to say that to the person judging the dog for Best in Show (he did win Best in Show, by the way) but you never, *ever* pre-judge a dog like that. That is appalling. You are supposed to judge the dog on its performance and merits *on the day*, not go in with a preconception and prejudice against a particular dog. Also, she hadn't even been over the dog or touched him or judged him and therefore had no idea what his shoulders were like or whether or not he was a good quality dog.

As it happens, I have been over that particular dog and I can confidently say that he has one of the nicest and tightest fronts and shoulders of any dog. Hopefully in the future this person will act with the professionalism they are supposed to as a judge, a breeder and a fellow human being.


----------



## Goreki

loopytheone said:


> Lack of professionalism in the dog show community.


I am in a shitty mood this morning, and was about to tell everyone about it, but I can't focus on it because I can't stop laughing at this sentence. I know it's a big deal, I know people are being dicks when they should be behaving, but god help me I can't stop giggling


----------



## terpsichore

i'm pissed off because i've got the flu and i'm homeless. either one of those things would suck individually, but together? seriously shitty combination. 

i have a job, but simply can't come anywhere close to affording even a rented room in this city. i've been thinking seriously about moving to a more affordable city/state, but am guest lecturing at a local university so can't leave until the semester is over. 

this wouldn't be so bad if i had my own office; i could happily curl up in a sleeping bag there. but i share it with two other people who can come in at any time, so not worth the potential embarrassment of getting caught camping in the office.


----------



## Mordecai

terpsichore said:


> i'm pissed off because i've got the flu and i'm homeless. either one of those things would suck individually, but together? seriously shitty combination.
> 
> i have a job, but simply can't come anywhere close to affording even a rented room in this city. i've been thinking seriously about moving to a more affordable city/state, but am guest lecturing at a local university so can't leave until the semester is over.
> 
> this wouldn't be so bad if i had my own office; i could happily curl up in a sleeping bag there. but i share it with two other people who can come in at any time, so not worth the potential embarrassment of getting caught camping in the office.



Oh man, that is awful. I hope you get better and find a solution.


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Suck-egg night at work, though quite profitable.

For those now, or formerly, in the restaurant business: I was in the weeds from 5PM on. Couldn't seem to get out of it, and had to deal with incompetence on the managerial front, plus the kitchen is mega short staffed, so...yeah, Daddy here got drunk. Gonna really hate it in the AM.


----------



## Tad

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Suck-egg night at work, though quite profitable.
> 
> For those now, or formerly, in the restaurant business: I was in the weeds from 5PM on. Couldn't seem to get out of it, and had to deal with incompetence on the managerial front, plus the kitchen is mega short staffed, so...yeah, Daddy here got drunk. Gonna really hate it in the AM.



Sorry it was a rough night 

But I'm curious, what does "In the weeds" mean?


----------



## gotigersgo2000

"In the weeds" is the customary polite expression for the English translation of the French phrase "dans a la merde" (I think I got the spelling right, not a French speaker), which (I'm told) means "in the shit". It is restaurant speak for "I'm really freaking busy and I'm behind and everything is behind and I can't get caught up, no matter what".

In my case, I had drink orders coming without ceasing, people wanting fairly complicated drinks, running out of liquor, asking managers to bring said liquor for drinks they had called for, managers not bringing said liquor, managers asking for those drinks when they had not brought said liquor, having to explain that they had not brought said liquor so the drink could not be made, etc. The dominoes began falling when I had a round of drinks from a group of five come back due to the syrup in one of the drink ingredients being out (said syrup being for Sprite Zero). Due to the set up of our bar (NOT designed by someone that understood how restaurants work), someone had to run downstairs and unlock a door to change the syrup. I had to wait to remake said drinks until I know the syrup is changed, plus other drinks come in, so I have to make those drinks, then when I know the syrup is changed, I have to immediately put other drinks on the backburner to remake the drinks (these drinks have a specific recipe and process, so I can't just throw the other ingredients in a glass and wait for the other stuff). Add to this other members calling for me to make their drinks immediately, they don't want to wait, they want their drinks NOW, dammit, and it's a recipe for disaster.

Hope this wasn't too complicated


----------



## Tad

Ugh, sounds like one of those days.....hope the next one is better!


----------



## KHayes666

My friend refuses to tell her 3 1/2 year old son to go away while we're skyping. Usually when we Skype its just talking so when the brat runs around screaming I really can't say anything, but we have a convention coming up and tonight's call was strictly business. How are we going to get our ducks in a row wth this little bastard constantly butting in, screaming, talking loudly, crying, coughing, etc? 

My dad would have yelled at me to go away and if that didn't work, a hard slap upside the head. It may seem barbaric but it worked, I went away. Wish more parents were firm with their children especially when they're offending company.


----------



## djudex

My feet hurt, I'm tired and I'm sick of people in general.

On the up side I'm going to have beef ravioli in alfredo sauce for dinner with chocolate milk to drink so I've got that going for me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miserable fucking people all up in my grill.

Sore hip. WTF?

Hunger pains.




I'm so done.


----------



## terpsichore

I've been going to a psychologist/therapist who specializes in working with athletes, musicians, etc. on conquering performance anxiety. As my luck would have it, he's incredibly attractive. My last session was tonight and now i'm pissed off that i can't possibly ask him out since I was a client and he knows way too much about me.


----------



## lille

terpsichore said:


> I've been going to a psychologist/therapist who specializes in working with athletes, musicians, etc. on conquering performance anxiety. As my luck would have it, he's incredibly attractive. My last session was tonight and now i'm pissed off that i can't possibly ask him out since I was a client and he knows way too much about me.



It's not that he knows too much about you, it's that as a therapist it'd be unethical and he would lose his license.


----------



## terpsichore

lille said:


> It's not that he knows too much about you, it's that as a therapist it'd be unethical and he would lose his license.



whatever the reason, i'm pissed off that he's off limits


----------



## gotigersgo2000

The lovely weather change here in Memphis has decided to slap me in the face and make me sicker than mess. Add to my senioritis with school (I'm papered/quizzed/essayed/studied out), and all I want to do is curl up in bed and watch cartoons. 

On the plus side, I called in sick to work and they didn't give me any static. Quite surprised, but when you call out maybe once a year, they won't give you any crap.


----------



## Surlysomething

The complete lack of empathy I get regarding my health when it comes to a certain aspect of my job.


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> The complete lack of empathy I get regarding my health when it comes to a certain aspect of my job.



I feel ya! I still have cracked vertebrae and my boss had me moving boxes.


----------



## terpsichore

Oona said:


> I feel ya! I still have cracked vertebrae and my boss had me moving boxes.



 what an ass. are you okay?

gotigersgo, i hope you feel better soon! *virtual hug*


----------



## Surlysomething

They're all assholes. 



Oona said:


> I feel ya! I still have cracked vertebrae and my boss had me moving boxes.


----------



## Rojodi

The former tenant of my mother, who had spent the last nine months living RENT free in my mother's home decided to sue my sister and I - but not our brother, her friend in pot - because we didn't give her enough time to find a place to live. My sister told her when mom passed away that she could live there until the foreclosure went through, but now that it's close, this mature adult found a shyster that believes she has a case.


----------



## Oona

terpsichore said:


> what an ass. are you okay?



Oh I'm fine. I've learned how to do things (like move boxes) without causing too much damage.



Surlysomething said:


> They're all assholes.



Couldn't have said it better, doll.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I know how manipulative and terrible he is, but I can't pry myself away.


----------



## KHayes666

Its 3 in the morning and I have a story to write plus Borderlands 2 to play....I have to choose which one to do and it sucks.


----------



## missyj1978

Crazy facebook messages that not only confuse me but make me mad at the same time. Don't confess your love on facebook or anytime to me. Go tell your girlfriend you love her, cheating jerk!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Assholes who think being a fat chick = being a doormat. Met a guy on BBWCupid... I realize now he fishes for insecure fatties to screw with and take his shit out on.


----------



## Rojodi

The hypocritical NFL: 15-yard penalty for the use of the N-word on the field yet allowing the Washingtons to continue to have their nickname? Are they THAT clueless?


----------



## Surlysomething

Too loud, mang.

Everyone needs to shut their huge flapping pie hole.


----------



## TwilightStarr

SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?! WTF?!?!?!?!

Pot meet Kettle, Kettle meet Pot, Pot & Kettle meet a mirror, you're both black!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

While changing the oil on my truck, I loosened the oil plug and a bright green liquid started dripping out.


----------



## KHayes666

TwilightStarr said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?! WTF?!?!?!?!
> 
> Pot meet Kettle, Kettle meet Pot, Pot & Kettle meet a mirror, you're both black!!!!



Now how should people go about this? Do we take the high road and NOT protest or picket the funeral or do we descend to their level and say "payback's a bitch" by picketing?


----------



## biglynch

KHayes666 said:


> Now how should people go about this? Do we take the high road and NOT protest or picket the funeral or do we descend to their level and say "payback's a bitch" by picketing?



Pickets? Cannons firing actual shit sounds like a plan. I'm not good at the high road. Fuck him and his family they deserve exactly zero respect.


----------



## Esther

TwilightStarr said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?! WTF?!?!?!?!
> 
> Pot meet Kettle, Kettle meet Pot, Pot & Kettle meet a mirror, you're both black!!!!



As much as I hate WBC, I'm pretty sure this is fake news written to rile everybody up. They've stated numerous times that they don't believe in mourning, funerals or wakes. False idolatry and all that. I don't think they're doing anything like that for this guy.


----------



## AuntHen

Oh. my. flipping. word!!! Everyone and everything! I have the hormones from hell right now! I must stay hidden from the world or I might set them on fire with my stink eye of doom.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Esther said:


> As much as I hate WBC, I'm pretty sure this is fake news written to rile everybody up. They've stated numerous times that they don't believe in mourning, funerals or wakes. False idolatry and all that. I don't think they're doing anything like that for this guy.




I thought that was a possibility too 





KHayes666 said:


> Now how should people go about this? Do we take the high road and NOT protest or picket the funeral or do we descend to their level and say "payback's a bitch" by picketing?




A lot of people are saying the same thing!




biglynch said:


> Pickets? Cannons firing actual shit sounds like a plan. I'm not good at the high road. Fuck him and his family they deserve exactly zero respect.




Stooping to their level or not, there is a HUGE part of me that agrees 100% with this plan!!


----------



## CleverBomb

What needs to happen is a double protest. One group to picket -- ranting, railing, and generally heaping scorn on these folks. But (here's the clever part) also a second group of "counter" protesters to put themselves in between the stridently hostile demonstration and the WBC folks so as to provide the _complete_ experience.


----------



## Rojodi

The oh so many internet "doctors" telling me I need to take supplements - like Glucosamine - for my arthritis, none of them knowing I have diabetes AND a subtle allergy to shellfish


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It snowed outside earlier this morning and all I want is spring to be here properly.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

The fact that it never, ever stops raining in Belfast


----------



## KHayes666

I'm going to have to drive home in snow....6 days before baseball's opening day.


----------



## ITheFire

My soul is sick. I can't eat, I can't sleep, and my mind won't be quiet. I keep picturing my dads body on an ice cold autopsy table all cut open. I didn't look at his body at his viewing because I didn't want the last time I'd ever see him to be like that. No love and kindness expressed on his face. Just a cold, empty shell. I miss him more than emotions and words can describe. I lost the one person who would defend me even if I was in the wrong. The one person who got more excited over my art than I did. I lost my best friend and #1 fan. So I am very Pissed off and hurt.


----------



## AuntHen

Was going to vent about something that annoyed me in my household but it seems trivial, especially considering the last post.

ITheFire, I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so sorry. Losing a parent is one of the hardest things we have to go through in life. 

Let yourself grieve. 






ITheFire said:


> My soul is sick. I can't eat, I can't sleep, and my mind won't be quiet. I keep picturing my dads body on an ice cold autopsy table all cut open. I didn't look at his body at his viewing because I didn't want the last time I'd ever see him to be like that. No love and kindness expressed on his face. Just a cold, empty shell. I miss him more than emotions and words can describe. I lost the one person who would defend me even if I was in the wrong. The one person who got more excited over my art than I did. I lost my best friend and #1 fan. So I am very Pissed off and hurt.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ITheFire said:


> My soul is sick. I can't eat, I can't sleep, and my mind won't be quiet. I keep picturing my dads body on an ice cold autopsy table all cut open. I didn't look at his body at his viewing because I didn't want the last time I'd ever see him to be like that. No love and kindness expressed on his face. Just a cold, empty shell. I miss him more than emotions and words can describe. I lost the one person who would defend me even if I was in the wrong. The one person who got more excited over my art than I did. I lost my best friend and #1 fan. So I am very Pissed off and hurt.



So sorry for your loss... don't be afraid to grieve or cry. Try and make yourself eat, I know it's hard but it's a necessity. *hugs* <3


----------



## Goreki

ITheFire said:


> My soul is sick.


I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## HDANGEL15

ITheFire said:


> My soul is sick. I can't eat, I can't sleep, and my mind won't be quiet. I keep picturing my dads body on an ice cold autopsy table all cut open. I didn't look at his body at his viewing because I didn't want the last time I'd ever see him to be like that. No love and kindness expressed on his face. Just a cold, empty shell. I miss him more than emotions and words can describe. I lost the one person who would defend me even if I was in the wrong. The one person who got more excited over my art than I did. I lost my best friend and #1 fan. So I am very Pissed off and hurt.



*IT this will pass slowly...and you will have an angel on your side always.....and MEMORIES :kiss2:*


----------



## Esther

Not connecting with any of my peers in this country. Sometimes I just feel like packing up and heading home.


----------



## Esther

I'm so sorry for your loss. 



ITheFire said:


> My soul is sick. I can't eat, I can't sleep, and my mind won't be quiet. I keep picturing my dads body on an ice cold autopsy table all cut open. I didn't look at his body at his viewing because I didn't want the last time I'd ever see him to be like that. No love and kindness expressed on his face. Just a cold, empty shell. I miss him more than emotions and words can describe. I lost the one person who would defend me even if I was in the wrong. The one person who got more excited over my art than I did. I lost my best friend and #1 fan. So I am very Pissed off and hurt.


----------



## Fuzzy

ITheFire said:


> My soul is sick. I can't eat, I can't sleep, and my mind won't be quiet. I keep picturing my dads body on an ice cold autopsy table all cut open. I didn't look at his body at his viewing because I didn't want the last time I'd ever see him to be like that. No love and kindness expressed on his face. Just a cold, empty shell. I miss him more than emotions and words can describe. I lost the one person who would defend me even if I was in the wrong. The one person who got more excited over my art than I did. I lost my best friend and #1 fan. So I am very Pissed off and hurt.



It was hard enough burying a child, I can't imagine losing my parents.  Don't do this alone. Let others help you when they ask.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I order a basic thickburger from Hardee's (Carl's Jr.) and told the worker to have no cheese on the burger. They seem to not understand what I said and had cheese on it. If it wasn't for my mother's lactose intolerant pills, things would have been a lot worse.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The idea that "Seattle Business Casual" is an actual business attire. I'm excited for new adventures but not excited about revamping my work attire. I have shirts and ties for the business setting, I have chinos and polos for the casual setting. So now I need to find an in between with jeans. 

Also, flannel Fridays are apparently a thing.


----------



## dharmabean

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Also, flannel Fridays are apparently a thing.



You can thank the Nirvana/REI/Granola generation for that. :bow:


p.s. just the thought of flannel Fridays makes me even more homesick.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Welcome to the PNW.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The idea that "Seattle Business Casual" is an actual business attire. I'm excited for new adventures but not excited about revamping my work attire. I have shirts and ties for the business setting, I have chinos and polos for the casual setting. So now I need to find an in between with jeans.
> 
> Also, flannel Fridays are apparently a thing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> Not connecting with any of my peers in this country. Sometimes I just feel like packing up and heading home.



*damn..no one has figured your awesome factor yet? THEIR LOSS
Go to see music? is there stuff you like in any genre?
Movies?
food......

*


----------



## lille

My landlords are having a dinner party. They decide to tell me this as the first guest walks in to the kitchen as I'm sitting trying to eat dinner.


----------



## KHayes666

Dead Clowns.....ugh....so horrible


----------



## Rojodi

Even after seeing an allergist, the disbelief, the condescending comments, and "arm-chair doctoring" I receive when I tell people that I AM allergic to tomatoes, potatoes, bell peppers, and eggplant


----------



## Goreki

Rojodi said:


> Even after seeing an allergist, the disbelief, the condescending comments, and "arm-chair doctoring" I receive when I tell people that I AM allergic to tomatoes, potatoes, bell peppers, and eggplant


That's not that uncommon an allergy. And makes sense since all of the foods are in the Belladonna family. People are idiots.


----------



## Rojodi

Goreki said:


> That's not that uncommon an allergy. And makes sense since all of the foods are in the Belladonna family. People are idiots.



Many people say, "It's just the acid in the tomatoes. Put sugar in the sauce and that'll take care of it." Um, no, not when I still have zits on my face and rash on my bottom from it. 

And organic fruits of the belladonna - tomato and bell pepper - are WORSE.


----------



## BigChaz

While at the store today I heard some guy referring to his wife as "his old lady". I fucking hate that term. It's not an old lady. It's your god dang wife and it's so damn disrespectful.


----------



## Yakatori

It can be perfectly okay, but only if you're a true Outlaw (biker). Same for "Ol' Man.' Otherwise it kind of makes you sound like a character from _Portlandia_.


----------



## Fuzzy

The aches, chills, and pain associated with catching a bad cold. (when is a cold good.. they're all bad) I'm pissed because a) today was a first day for a new intern that has a general idea of what I want him to do, but I was waiting until he software installed, etc. to give him his spec document, and b) its an hour drive home in freeway traffic. 

Maybe I'll crash under my desk.. rather than on the freeway..


----------



## Missamanda

BigChaz said:


> While at the store today I heard some guy referring to his wife as "his old lady". I fucking hate that term. It's not an old lady. It's your god dang wife and it's so damn disrespectful.



That's a normal "term of endearment" here as well. /sigh


----------



## BigChaz

Missamanda said:


> That's a normal "term of endearment" here as well. /sigh



Why are you doing a /sigh


----------



## Missamanda

BigChaz said:


> Why are you doing a /sigh


For the fact it's common. Not the fact you're pissed off about it.


----------



## BigChaz

Missamanda said:


> For the fact it's common. Not the fact you're pissed off about it.



Ok just checkin


----------



## biglynch

BigChaz said:


> While at the store today I heard some guy referring to his wife as "his old lady". I fucking hate that term. It's not an old lady. It's your god dang wife and it's so damn disrespectful.





Missamanda said:


> That's a normal "term of endearment" here as well. /sigh



OK hold up just a second. What disrespect is being thrown around in term my old lady. If anything it shows an intent to spend a lifetime with someone. Also why get bent up about how somebody refers to his wife specially if you don't understand the nuances of their relationship. My grandad refered to his wife as the old lady, and I can a say that in their 40 plus years of marriage it was never an issue. 

I'm petty sure when many a great man fought for his country in various wars, just thinking I can't wait to get home to "my old lady" never once did anyone think hmm that's disrespectful.

You don't have the right to be offended by this, his wife might but you don't.


----------



## Missamanda

biglynch said:


> OK hold up just a second. What disrespect is being thrown around in term my old lady. If anything it shows an intent to spend a lifetime with someone. Also why get bent up about how somebody refers to his wife specially if you don't understand the nuances of their relationship. My grandad refered to his wife as the old lady, and I can a say that in their 40 plus years of marriage it was never an issue.
> 
> I'm petty sure when many a great man fought for his country in various wars, just thinking I can't wait to get home to "my old lady" never once did anyone think hmm that's disrespectful.
> 
> You don't have the right to be offended by this, his wife might but you don't.



Personally I don't see it as disrespectful I just wouldn't care to be called an old lady.... this preference would probably be more prominent when I am older in age than it is now. 
I see it as playful banter extended out to other people a little like "the old ball and chain".


----------



## BigChaz

biglynch said:


> I'm petty sure when many a great man fought for his country in various wars, just thinking I can't wait to get home to "my old lady" never once did anyone think hmm that's disrespectful.



I generally hear it being said in the context of a negative situation, like, "gah, the old lady said I have to be home early tonight" or "jesus, the old lady is ridin me hard AGAIN" "God damn old lady is ridin my ass like a ball and chain", etc etc.

Can it be used in a positive light? Yes. I just hardly ever hear it in a positive way. And when I hear it in a negative way, it's one of those phrases that makes think the guy who said it is probably a piece of shit.

If you want to use it as a term of endearment go for it. I'm not offended on the behalf of the women. I'm not offended at all. I just think its a gross thing to say. Call them "my bitch" or something at least.

Here is my point: If you want to call your wife an old lady, go for it. I will never do that and it wont stop me from thinking people who say it to others in a derogatory manner in front other people are crapholes.

Also, gentleman of the south fought to keep their slaves, I'm pretty sure they didn't go home at night worrying if people thought that was the wrong thing to do. Just sayin, your example is kinda crap. I could make a case for Hitler too!


----------



## biglynch

BigChaz said:


> I could make a case for Hitler too!



You were the one who picked out specifically old lady as negative. You gave no specification on context. 
Anyway that got to Hitler in record time. So that's that conversation done.


----------



## BigChaz

biglynch said:


> You were the one who picked out specifically old lady as negative. You gave no specification on context.
> Anyway that got to Hitler in record time. So that's that conversation done.



To be fair, I end at least 80% of my conversations with Hitler.


----------



## biglynch

BigChaz said:


> To be fair, I end at least 80% of my conversations with Hitler.



Seems fair.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigChaz said:


> To be fair, I end at least 80% of my conversations with Hitler.



I was not ready for this statement. 10 points to Griffindor. And rep given.


----------



## Goreki

Rojodi said:


> Many people say, "It's just the acid in the tomatoes. Put sugar in the sauce and that'll take care of it." Um, no, not when I still have zits on my face and rash on my bottom from it.
> 
> And organic fruits of the belladonna - tomato and bell pepper - are WORSE.


No shit, do people tell you to eat the organic version of the same food you're allergic to?


----------



## Saoirse

BigChaz said:


> I generally hear it being said in the context of a negative situation, like, "gah, the old lady said I have to be home early tonight" or* "jesus, the old lady is ridin me hard AGAIN" * "God damn old lady is ridin my ass like a ball and chain", etc etc.



i dunno... kinda sounds like something you would really want to say.


----------



## BigChaz

Saoirse said:


> i dunno... kinda sounds like something you would really want to say.



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## KHayes666

Just popped my wrist picking up direct mail that was piled deep in the drop box. Now I can't rotate my wrist and probably can't for the next 3 days.....damn.


----------



## Rojodi

Goreki said:


> No shit, do people tell you to eat the organic version of the same food you're allergic to?



Yes, especially people who believe organic is the only way to go.


----------



## lille

Rojodi said:


> Yes, especially people who believe organic is the only way to go.



People are idiots. So glad no one has tried to tell me my food allergies aren't real.


----------



## Oona

My co-worker has zero compassion for anyone. She refers to the drivers as less than Humans, just drones. And then I tried to explain to her WHY that wasn't acceptable, but she can't even understand it. 

She then goes on to bitch about how she has to continually pause her movie on Netflix (while at work, mind you) because her job is getting in the way.

I need a vacation.


----------



## Goreki

Rojodi said:


> Yes, especially people who believe organic is the only way to go.


You need to invest in a little bottle of organic arsenic to offer those people.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rojodi said:


> Yes, especially people who believe organic is the only way to go.





Goreki said:


> You need to invest in a little bottle of organic arsenic to offer those people.



If your location is really upstate NY, you're surrounded by hemlock trees. Hemlock is another option, also organic.


----------



## TwilightStarr

My damn sciatic nerve has my back locked up like Fort Knox  
I can barely walk and I am going to need this shit to stop it IMMEDIATELY!!!
Had plans to take Isiah to the Science Center tomorrow and he was really looking forward to it, so hopefully I woke up tomorrow and this is all gone!!


----------



## Esther

What is it with the men around me and being into super young girls, or caring about what young girls think of them? 
They're just as stupid as the teenage girls who were around when you were also a teenager. Except now that you're old, you're not stupid anymore. Enjoy not being on the same wavelength about ANYTHING.


----------



## Surlysomething

Work people, like usual.
+ headache
+ zero patience


----------



## Surlysomething

It's been like that since the beginning of time. They want to feel needed and relevant and hot.
Women their age don't take a lot of BS.


Whatever to them. Haha



Esther said:


> What is it with the men around me and being into super young girls, or caring about what young girls think of them?
> They're just as stupid as the teenage girls who were around when you were also a teenager. Except now that you're old, you're not stupid anymore. Enjoy not being on the same wavelength about ANYTHING.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> My damn sciatic nerve has my back locked up like Fort Knox
> I can barely walk and I am going to need this shit to stop it IMMEDIATELY!!!
> Had plans to take Isiah to the Science Center tomorrow and he was really looking forward to it, so hopefully I woke up tomorrow and this is all gone!!


 

O damn. I dealt with sciatic nerve pain that is no joke! it had me for like 2-3 weeks man.  here's a sympathy hug, ugh that is like the worse pain ever man. hug


----------



## Donna

Surlysomething said:


> Work people, like usual.
> + headache
> + zero patience



You too? T, I swear sometimes we work in the same place. 

I came very close today to physical violence in my workplace. I had a sign up that read, "Please do not disturb, very important deadline." (I had the blessing of my Director since the project I am working on is for her.) I went into the office at the asscrack of dawn so I could make said deadline. I put in both headphones and cranked my iTunes loud (a sure sign not to bother me) and folks still wanted to stop, perch and chat. If it was a process question or work related I might not have been ready to slit someone's throat, but it was asinine crap about what they are doing this weekend.


----------



## Extinctor100

Donna said:


> I came very close today to physical violence in my workplace. I had a sign up that read, "Please do not disturb, very important deadline." (I had the blessing of my Director since the project I am working on is for her.) I went into the office at the asscrack of dawn so I could make said deadline. I put in both headphones and cranked my iTunes loud (a sure sign not to bother me) and folks still wanted to stop, perch and chat. If it was a process question or work related I might not have been ready to slit someone's throat, but it was asinine crap about what they are doing this weekend.



Good *GOD* that's beyond frustrating! Been there!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ugh. It sounds like we work for sister companies for sure.

There's absolutely no respect or kindness where I work with the majority of people. We're all crammed in together so you don't get a break from anyone and they have to shout over each while they're on the phone. I sit in the middle or as I lovingly call it "the suck zone" and get bombarded by all their misery. Most days I feel like crying i'm so happy to leave.

Have a great weekend, Donna. You deserve it. 




Donna said:


> You too? T, I swear sometimes we work in the same place.
> 
> I came very close today to physical violence in my workplace. I had a sign up that read, "Please do not disturb, very important deadline." (I had the blessing of my Director since the project I am working on is for her.) I went into the office at the asscrack of dawn so I could make said deadline. I put in both headphones and cranked my iTunes loud (a sure sign not to bother me) and folks still wanted to stop, perch and chat. If it was a process question or work related I might not have been ready to slit someone's throat, but it was asinine crap about what they are doing this weekend.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Ugh. It sounds like we work for sister companies for sure.
> 
> There's absolutely no respect or kindness where I work with the majority of people. We're all crammed in together so you don't get a break from anyone and they have to shout over each while they're on the phone. I sit in the middle or as I lovingly call it *"the suck zone"* and get bombarded by all their misery. Most days I feel like crying i'm so happy to leave.
> 
> Have a great weekend, Donna. You deserve it.



This sounds exactly like where I want to be with you


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> It's been like that since the beginning of time. They want to feel needed and relevant and hot.
> Women their age don't take a lot of BS.
> 
> 
> Whatever to them. Haha



There is something to that, but one thing a friend of mine who went much younger for his new serious girlfriend after his marriage broke up told me, was that he doesn't want to put up with an older woman's BS. He feels like he has done enough in life that one of the things he was tired of with women his own age (he dated a few his age in addition to his wife, before going 15 years younger) was the constant power struggle. He wanted to be able to do the traditional head of the house thing and not have every thing be a struggle about who's in charge.


----------



## AuntHen

LeoGibson said:


> There is something to that, but one thing a friend of mine who went much younger for his new serious girlfriend after his marriage broke up told me, was that *he doesn't want to put up with an older woman's BS*. He feels like he has done enough in life that one of the things he was tired of with women his own age (he dated a few his age in addition to his wife, before going 15 years younger) was the constant power struggle. He wanted to be able to do the traditional head of the house thing and not have every thing be a struggle about who's in charge.



He does realize that younger women turn into those older women, right?


----------



## LeoGibson

fat9276 said:


> He does realize that younger women turn into those older women, right?



Yeah, but by that time he'll either be too senile to care or dead.


----------



## AuntHen

LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, but by that time he'll either be too senile to care or dead.




haha, I can't say much, I went for the *younger man* (however, in my defense, I am highly immature and it wasn't pre-planned)


----------



## LeoGibson

fat9276 said:


> haha, I can't say much, I went for the *younger man* (however, in my defense, I am highly immature and it wasn't pre-planned)



I think if I was to find myself single, I would probably stay somewhere around my own age, give or take a few years. Yeah, I am a male and as such I am in touch with my "lizard brain" and the young ones look good, but I need more than that. I need more substance and wisdom that only comes from life experience.

But I say that, and next thing you know I could fall hopelessly in love with a girl 20 years younger!  That's why I live by no hard and fast rules about much of anything.


----------



## Esther

LeoGibson said:


> He wanted to be able to do the traditional head of the house thing and not have every thing be a struggle about *who's in charge*.



Ew
Older woman's BS? Sounds like his own power-tripping BS.


----------



## terpsichore

can't speak for your friend LG as i don't know him, but in my experience the older men who have shown interest in me, my sisters, and/or my friends all had one thing in common - the need to be in control and make all the choices in the relationship. they weren't at all interested in a peer relationship or relating to their partner as equals, and to me being treated as an equal is an absolute must.

just because a lady is young doesn't mean she is passive or submissive or interested in a traditional 'man as the head of household' dynamic. of my friends/acquaintances i know maybe one person who would be truly okay with that, so idk why older guys would assume younger = easier. if anything it's probably the opposite, spoiled milleniums and our high expectations. 

& if 'age doesn't matter', as i've heard from many guys trying to date much younger, then why aren't these guys hitting on 40-50 year old women on the metro with equal fervor?

eta i lie, there was one time i went out with a much older guy and it was lovely. but he was shy and thoughtful and nerdy and wanted to go to the opera, not at all an alpha type, so i found him delightful and asked him out. oh and he was fat; that always helps things in the guy's favor.


----------



## LeoGibson

Esther said:


> Ew
> Older woman's BS? Sounds like his own power-tripping BS.





terpsichore said:


> can't speak for your friend LG as i don't know him, but in my experience the older men who have shown interest in me, my sisters, and/or my friends all had one thing in common - the need to be in control and make all the choices in the relationship. they weren't at all interested in a peer relationship or relating to their partner as equals.....



I would say that these are pretty fair assessments of his situation and thought process, even if he doesn't see it that way. I'm inclined to agree with both of you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Exactly.

Younger women like to be taken care of and pampered. It's pretty easy to not have to make a decision in your life when someone else constantly does it for you. Traditional as in "I don't want to work, I want to look pretty all day and have "Daddy" buy me things".

Barf.




Esther said:


> Ew
> Older woman's BS? Sounds like his own power-tripping BS.


----------



## lille

If both people in the relationship are happy with the dynamic I see no need to call it gross and make rude comments. People have different relationship styles, so long as they're not hurting anyone, who cares.


----------



## terpsichore

hmph. now this has me daydreaming about the older bhm i picked up on the metro that night. we only went out once, a spur of the moment thing where it was my last weekend in town before moving across the country. i do hope he's curled up in front of the record player listening to mozart with a lovely FFA tonight.


----------



## lucca23v2

different strokes for different folks I guess. But I could not be involved with someone who couldn't value my thoughts and opinions and asked for my input in what *OUR* lives should be like. If it is joined then the decisions should be made together, not someone dictating what it will be like. But that is just me.

JMT


----------



## lille

lucca23v2 said:


> different strokes for different folks I guess. But I could not be involved with someone who couldn't value my thoughts and opinions and asked for my input in what *OUR* lives should be like. If it is joined then the decisions should be made together, not someone dictating what it will be like. But that is just me.
> 
> JMT


One person having he final say doesn't mean that they don't value the other person's thoughts and opinions.


----------



## EMH1701

The apparent fact that most department stores around here still do not have decent plus-size selections, and I live in a rather large metropolitan area (the Twin Cities has just under a population of 3 million). Why, in the 21st century, are we STILL being limited to Lane Bryant and Torrid without paying tons of shipping? Ugh.

Newsflash: There is a market for plus-size, working-age women. Those who get into it and actually sell us cute things we can wear to the office, and not a. stuff meant for elderly women (no offense to any actual elderly women) and b. stuff meant for teenage girls (no offense meant to any actual teenage girls) will find that we will spend our money when we happen to have it. 

I'm tired of being limited to either frumpy things or too trendy things locally, and Amazon just hiked Prime so I refuse to be a member anymore. But Amazon's quality for plus-size clothing has been gradually sliding downhill lately, too, unless you happen to be rich. Where is the in-between stuff for the middle class that I don't have to pay shipping fees on?


----------



## Rojodi

How many times do we need to educate people?
There were/are no such things as "Cherokee Princess"!! Natives did not have monarchies :doh:
There is no such thing as the Iroquois tribe! It's a confederation of six tribes/nations


----------



## lille

I went for a walking the cold windy weather, which gave me headache from frozen ears, to go get foaming hand soap and Ben & Jerry's. The only flavor they had was Cherry Garcia and I'm allergic to cherries.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

This day man! just was one of those days ugh!!


----------



## Fuzzy

For those of you who use Spotify, you'll know they pulled a facebook and upgraded everyone to a version of the app that SUCKS and BLOWS at the same time. If you go to the Spotify community forum, you'll see pages and pages of people complaining about v0.9.8 and the occasional response from tech support that.. no.. we aren't going back and tough luck yadda yadda yadda.

Really? I can understand involuntary changes for something that's free, but if I'm paying for a service that I like in the current version, I shouldn't have to upgrade just for the whim that I might like the new version. *sigh*

Note: I have downgraded back to v0.9.7. No, Spotify did not provide this. A disgrunted user has posted methods to downgrade and it worked for me. I can only wonder how long Spotify will allow support of my "XP" version of Spotify.


----------



## Surlysomething

People that only come here and post pictures.

Who gives a shit.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> People that only come here and post pictures.
> 
> Who gives a shit.



But a picture says a 1000 Words, that's a fact right


----------



## BigChaz

Fuzzy said:


> For those of you who use Spotify, you'll know they pulled a facebook and upgraded everyone to a version of the app that SUCKS and BLOWS at the same time. If you go to the Spotify community forum, you'll see pages and pages of people complaining about v0.9.8 and the occasional response from tech support that.. no.. we aren't going back and tough luck yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> Really? I can understand involuntary changes for something that's free, but if I'm paying for a service that I like in the current version, I shouldn't have to upgrade just for the whim that I might like the new version. *sigh*
> 
> Note: I have downgraded back to v0.9.7. No, Spotify did not provide this. A disgrunted user has posted methods to downgrade and it worked for me. I can only wonder how long Spotify will allow support of my "XP" version of Spotify.




Sometimes in order to move forward with your product vision you have to make the choice to alienate a small or sometimes large percentage of your userbase in order to accomplish your goals. Sounds assbackwards, but its the hard truth. I've been a part of many a rollout that pissed people off and they left or threatened to leave, but that was the price we paid to get where we needed to be.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Sometimes in order to move forward with your product vision you have to make the choice to alienate a small or sometimes large percentage of your userbase in order to accomplish your goals. Sounds assbackwards, but its the hard truth. I've been a part of many a rollout that pissed people off and they left or threatened to leave, but that was the price we paid to get where we needed to be.



I get that. And sometimes the group of people who are upset about a change seems to be a larger percentage than they actually are because they are the most vocal.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigChaz said:


> Sometimes in order to move forward with your product vision you have to make the choice to alienate a small or sometimes large percentage of your userbase in order to accomplish your goals. Sounds assbackwards, but its the hard truth. I've been a part of many a rollout that pissed people off and they left or threatened to leave, but that was the price we paid to get where we needed to be.



Looking back at the software design and implementation that all of us are subjected to for everything we use from operating systems to business packages, *breathe* it *is* the hard truth. 

I guess I've become used to open source packages (like the amazing world that is Apache.org) that give me what I want in a form that doesn't have drastic changes. 

What I experienced from Spotify was the equivalent of someone who only drove automatic transmission vehicles attempting to use a clutch. Their interface was very intuitive before, and then suddenly, it wasn't anymore. I had to think and change how I used it. Especially since the feature I was using extensively, completely disappeared. 

Guess I won't be using 2nd gear anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething

To me most of them say, get a freakin' life already.

Haha.

Plus a lot of them scream YOU UGLY!




biglynch said:


> But a picture says a 1000 Words, that's a fact right


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> To me most of them say, get a freakin' life already.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Plus a lot of them scream YOU UGLY!



Then I know my sexy ass is not in the firing line!


----------



## Surlysomething

Definitely not. 




biglynch said:


> Then I know my sexy ass is not in the firing line!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Been job searching for over a month to no avail.

Freelance is just not for me. I'm craving a stable job.

It doesn't help that there are all these scam interviews and pyramid schemes calling me as well.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ninja Glutton said:


> Been job searching for over a month to no avail.
> 
> Freelance is just not for me. I'm craving a stable job.
> 
> It doesn't help that there are all these scam interviews and pyramid schemes calling me as well.



I hate, I hate, I hate sales jobs. I'll do auto mechanic (again) before I think about sales.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Nobody sent me any secret service messages.


----------



## ODFFA

Page 3, Dark Loveliness.

[QUOTE="Anonymous";2053155]*TheDarkLady* - Your Ladyness inspires me. Also, spicy language has never sounded classier [/QUOTE]

Maybe it was me, maybe it wasn't..... 
May the non-snuggle time be filled with many magicks and dark distractions and pass like lightning.


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> People that only come here and post pictures.
> 
> Who gives a shit.



Well, then you will be glad to know I can't post pics from my phone!


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

You're not a post-a-holic at all.



JenFromOC said:


> Well, then you will be glad to know I can't post pics from my phone!


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> Well, then you will be glad to know I can't post pics from my phone!



JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get in here and tell us where you've been


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Get in here and tell us where you've been



Omg....where do I start? Obviously made it to small town Nebraska from Hawaii. Still working in nursing. My daughter is almost 5. I'm still a hardcore FFA. And....I'm single...I'll spare the gory details of that! I kinda missed this crazy place


----------



## Cobra Verde

This at the top of every page:



> Hello Cobra Verde it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks...


No fucking shit.


----------



## The Dark Lady

ODFFA said:


> Page 3, Dark Loveliness.
> 
> Maybe it was me, maybe it wasn't.....
> May the non-snuggle time be filled with many magicks and dark distractions and pass like lightning.



This makes me so happy, I don't even need any more secret messages! I'm just gonna stand here doing the Dark Lady dance of my people for ODFFA's amusement. *shakeshakeshake*


----------



## lucca23v2

I will tell you what pissd me off yesterday. For some reason or other after 10AM I could not get back on Dims until this morning. WTF??!?!?! 

Do they not know I am addicted?

Man I was going through withdrawls..lol I am happy it is back. I actually had to do work at work yesterday because dims was down. That can not happen again.


----------



## CleverBomb

Yep. 
The old chat used to break about once a year and that was annoying enough. If memory serves, it's been years since the site itself went offline except for the usual Sunday night message board reboots.
Glad it's back again.


----------



## biglynch

I did about 100 refresh attempts... Shameless.


----------



## terpsichore

ODFFA said:


> May the non-snuggle time be filled with many magicks and dark distractions and pass like lightning.



i know this wasn't directed at me but i have to say, this is the most awesome blessing ever!


----------



## The Dark Lady

terpsichore said:


> i know this wasn't directed at me but i have to say, this is the most awesome blessing ever!



She's pretty awesome like that. ^_^


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> People that only come here and post pictures.
> 
> Who gives a shit.



I don't mind when it's lots of smiling women.

Dudes though? Yeah, stop that shit!


----------



## Surlysomething

The same people over and over again though? Really? Social media has turned them into narcissists. Blech.



Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't mind when it's lots of smiling women.
> 
> Dudes though? Yeah, stop that shit!


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> The same people over and over again though? Really? Social media has turned them into narcissists. Blech.



Thankfully that is something I don't suffer from. I don't shy away from pictures, but I am not that big of a selfie shutter bug either. I always hate how I look in pictures. I have a few good pics.. but for me.. if I snap 100 pics 3 to 5 of those pics of myself I actually like. bleh....


----------



## LeoGibson

Fucked up my elbow. Again. As a medical professional I am prescribing whiskey and sponge baths until further notice or healing.


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Fucked up my elbow. Again. As a medical professional I am prescribing whiskey and sponge baths until further notice or healing.



As a UK based medicalist, I'd also say that these two prescribed medications work best when coperscribed with meat.


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Fucked up my elbow. Again. As a medical professional I am prescribing whiskey and sponge baths until further notice or healing.



Woops! My bad


----------



## Rojodi

Great topic to write about.
Blank Word document.

Freaking can't think of a way to start a story


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> As a UK based medicalist,I'd also say that these two prescribed medications work best when *coprescribed with meat.*



Not a bad third option for treatment. Right now I have whiskey and chicharrones so that will have to do, although I have yet to be able to talk the wife into the sponge bath treatment. She seems to be somewhat skeptical about the legitimate efficacy of the treatment. 

Also, I was mistaken. It doesn't appear to be my elbow in pain, but rather I seem to have severely strained my pronator teres muscle in my forearm.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> The same people over and over again though? Really? Social media has turned them into narcissists. Blech.



Understood. There's a line between classy, once in a while fun photos and myspace angles and attention whoring.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Is it normal for a guy (I've known for 8 years) to have sex with me, and then when I try talking to him later on every time after that, he ignores me, and is always busy, or whenever he DID contact me he would tell me it's my fault that we haven't talked ot seen each other when I specifically told him to tell me when he wants to hang out or talk because I'm literally always free, and then even more later he contacts me saying that I've been ignoring him and I hurt him because of it? 

I meant to ask this last night when I was drunk but I'm still curious. I'm just pissed off because we've been friends for 8 years, really close, I don't know what we have, we're really close friends and he is just being a jackass about everything and making me feel bad that we haven't seen each other when he is always the busy one or the one ignoring me.


----------



## Rojodi

Having allergies AND sinus problems simultaneously.


----------



## Rojodi

x0emnem0x said:


> Is it normal for a guy (I've known for 8 years) to have sex with me, and then when I try talking to him later on every time after that, he ignores me, and is always busy, or whenever he DID contact me he would tell me it's my fault that we haven't talked ot seen each other when I specifically told him to tell me when he wants to hang out or talk because I'm literally always free, and then even more later he contacts me saying that I've been ignoring him and I hurt him because of it?
> 
> I meant to ask this last night when I was drunk but I'm still curious. I'm just pissed off because we've been friends for 8 years, really close, I don't know what we have, we're really close friends and he is just being a jackass about everything and making me feel bad that we haven't seen each other when he is always the busy one or the one ignoring me.



I don't know: I'm not normal. Yes, I don't cuddle afterwards, but I don't fall asleep either. I get up and make the sandwiches. To me, it sounds like he's just being an asshole.


----------



## LeoGibson

Pissed because I'm off work for a couple days due to a severely strained Brachioradialis muscle and my job doesn't have any kind of light-duty areas to work in for a couple days. The two days off part is cool, but it means I have to burn 2 vacation days I didn't want to use just yet.


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> I don't know: I'm not normal. Yes, I don't cuddle afterwards, but I don't fall asleep either. I get up and make the sandwiches. To me, it sounds like he's just being an asshole.




Or he just wanted to get laid. Perfectly normal.


----------



## CastingPearls

x0emnem0x......I'll say this with the disclaimer that I could be totally wrong, but he might only be using you for sex and the friendship part on his terms only. Because you've clearly stated, you're always available, he may have interpreted that as always being available at his beck and call. This isn't a knock on your character but more that it's all he wants, not that you lack anything but that you give everything, so there's no challenge. 

However, the ignoring your attempts to reach him, then turning it on you, is bullshit mind-games, and to me, he is no friend, but considers you a boink-buddy and keeping you on egg-shells (mind-games) makes you more compliant when he wants more sex. It's okay to have boink-buddies, but not okay when you want more and they know it (can I assume he knows you want more?) because you're settling for less and that's being inauthentic to yourself. You're worth more, whether you believe it or not. There are men out there who are willing to invest in a relationship and respect you. He doesn't sound like he's respecting you because you may not be respecting yourself. If any of this sounds wrong, please re-read my first sentence.


----------



## Yakatori

-Or- is it possible that two relatively young & inexperienced people could be in a kind of mutual but deep-seated denial with respect to the all too real volatility of just an emotionally precarious situation? So, they both are at least somewhat complicit in avoiding not only each other but-also taking the lead in issues that neither demand nor afford any easily ready solutions?

If you are truly friends with someone, that's not just going to evaporate over simple miscommunication. Or any kind of situation-specific avoidance.

I would speculate: he's as much confused/uncertain as she is. Except, he is a bit older or "the guy" and, therefore, feels like he should at least know what he wants or is trying to do? But hasn't really decided as much. Or doesn't yet feel so confident or certain about it. Or just how to go about asking for it more directly. And so, feels like he has no choice but to both avoid & try to seem like that's not what he's doing.

However, as you allude, we pursue that which retreats from us. The more he avoids, the more anxious she becomes. Older folks will naturally say "_Oh, he knows damn well..._ Or, at least, he should... If he is old enough to be having sex.

But young people people, both guys and girls, do some silly stuff. I know, because I consider myself fairly smart and I look back on some decisions...or _indecisions_, as it were and just scratch my head. 

So, naturally, I think she should reflect long and hard on what she actually wants from this situation. And should she decide that the immediate answer to that question is something like "_I really have no freaking-idea_," even then she should just go and seek him out wherever he is and tell him just that. That way, he will know it's okay that he's thinking pretty much the same thing. 

Or whatever it might be that she wants, whether it's everything or nothing.

Maybe that direct kind of approach would be the very thing he least expects. Or wants most. Either way, I think it would make for a good exercise.


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> Or he just wanted to get laid. Perfectly normal.




This was my first thought as well. He probably says that "hurt me" crap to get laid again... just a thought.


----------



## TwilightStarr

It's pissing me off that my Dad and sister are trying to drag me into their bullshit drama!
Seriously?! I spent 6 hours in the ER today then came home to help my nephew with his homework and help take of my niece.
So I'm going to need my Dad to quit bitching about his "ailments" and how much my sister is pissing him off. And then have my sister call 3 minutes later to bitch about our dad bitching about her and then ask about the kids, that she chose one stupid guy and drugs over!

Seriously?! Both of them are older then me they need to act like! Quit doing drugs! And leave me the hell of of your bullshit!!

Kthanksbye!!

*I'm done with my rant now


----------



## IcecreamMonster

My mother is the most immature person in the world and I feel like her acting like a spoiled teenager is going to rip this family apart. *rant*


----------



## The Dark Lady

IcecreamMonster said:


> My mother is the most immature person in the world and I feel like her acting like a spoiled teenager is going to rip this family apart. *rant*



Tell her if she doesn't stop misbehaving, then she doesn't get any ice cream. As the ice cream monster, you have some authority here.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

The Dark Lady said:


> Tell her if she doesn't stop misbehaving, then she doesn't get any ice cream. As the ice cream monster, you have some authority here.



Right! I'm pretty sure I will do just about anything for some ice cream. It's my damn weakness. That and onion rings.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ice cream is my fave too.

I pretty much had to go cold turkey with it because I was eating too much. 




Lil BigginZ said:


> Right! I'm pretty sure I will do just about anything for some ice cream. It's my damn weakness. That and onion rings.


----------



## Donna

Now I want ice cream! 

I pulled my back today and I am doubly pissed off because it hurts and I have no one to blame but myself. The bosses are all out of town for the annual corporate kiss-ass fest and so the music was turned up in the office a little louder than normal the last couple of days and the mood in the department has been a little bit more jovial as well. Being the mature adults that we are  we had a twerking contest this afternoon. 

I am 48 years old and partially disabled due to RA, but somehow I thought it would be fun to try and twerk. I.am.an.idiot.


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't expect people to understand the gravity of my situation, but I would like the occasional acknowledgement of my daily struggle, My MS isn't going away because you're in a hurry or because you have a special event planned. I can't walk faster because i'm slowing you down and yes, you're going to have to move your bag so I can sit there. If anyone thinks that I have the easy card to get to the front of lines better check themselves and TRY and walk a mile in my shoes. Good luck with that by the way. I DO need help and it's hard to ask for when you're stubborn and independent. I'm learning to tell people, even complete strangers that I have this disease and I could use their help. The only way I can live is to be transparent and accepting of my reality. I wish others could be.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> I can't expect people to understand the gravity of my situation, but I would like the occasional acknowledgement of my daily struggle, My MS isn't going away because you're in a hurry or because you have a special event planned. I can't walk faster because i'm slowing you down and yes, you're going to have to move your bag so I can sit there. If anyone thinks that I have the easy card to get to the front of lines better check themselves and TRY and walk a mile in my shoes. Good luck with that by the way. I DO need help and it's hard to ask for when you're stubborn and independent. I'm learning to tell people, even complete strangers that I have this disease and I could use their help. The only way I can live is to be transparent and accepting of my reality. I wish others could be.



This is relevant to your interests: The Spoon Theory


----------



## Surlysomething

I've read this before..it's bang-on.

Thanks for reminding me, Dro.



Dromond said:


> This is relevant to your interests: The Spoon Theory


----------



## Amaranthine

There's a big, very aggressive pro-life demonstration going on on my campus. Handing out these pamphlets comparing abortion to genocide. But on the other side of the pamphlet, they generously specify that they're NOT equating women who get abortions with Nazis. 

Free speech is great and all, and I try to be generally tolerant. But fuck, I can only take so much propaganda and blatant appeal to emotion. At least they got the bottom right section correct. 

View attachment WP_20140428_13_00_14_Pro.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

e.g. Uncle Sam pointing and saying "_You! should have been aborted!_"
Is it mainly a group comprised of matriculated students at the University? Or is it like, some local group that's exploiting one or two as their _anchor-babies_.

Because, in that type of case, I think you might need to step-up to the plate, so to speak. Give the old cleats a tap. Maybe do some stretches, high-knees. Start working out the cobwebs.


----------



## Cobra Verde

What I can't understand is that if fetuses have as much right to live as actual children and that abortion is murder and analogous to the Holocaust then why aren't most of the fetus-huggers actually willing to _do _anything to save these, ahem, children besides complain? If actual children were being murdered in a nationwide holocaust would they do nothing about it beyond hand out pamphlets?
At the risk of being an internet warrior I like to think that if real children were being literally murdered by the tens of thousands every year that I would do something about it beyond protesting - even if it meant my freedom or life.

So when they claim to believe abortion is a holocaust they're either liars or total pussies. QEFD.



tl;dr


----------



## Amaranthine

One of the bigger things that tends to come up in abortion debates is the qualities of a fetus vs that of an "actual child." Mostly to the point that a new-born infant is functionally the same as a fetus, so if you support pro-choice/abortion, you should be cornered into accepting women should also have the option of "aborting" an infant. I'm willing to bite the bullet here, but most people aren't.

In my typical reductionist style, I see it as a deontological approach vs a utilitarian approach. And one that's inherently more emotionally based (even though this is in fact the opposite of Deontology's intent,) vs one based in logical consequences. 

Often, pro-lifers don't seem to have the consistency that I feel like they should be committed to. If you don't believe in abortion, you're being straight up impractical if you're also against contraception. Additionally, limiting abortion is going to lead to more teenage pregnancies, and individuals who just cannot support a child on their own. So maybe you should have a somewhat generous view towards welfare/related issues if you're going to restrict people to a situation that they cannot properly handle. 

Counter-point: Adoption? Sure, but there's already far too many un-adopted children in the US, and many people are more interested in going Jolie-style international. It still leads to a surplus of people who, for a good period of time, suck resources without contributing much. 

And if you think human life is sacred? You better have solid positions for the death penalty and other forms of unnecessary violence planned out.

Right, time to step off this soapbox...

tl;dr

:doh:

As for the display itself, I'm pretty sure it was closer to the latter suggestion of an outside group using a few students to get an in. But that's the thing I've noticed here. The pro-life group is SO adamant, they tend to pull these groups in themselves? There's been more than one occasion where police have become involved. One professor got arrested. One pro-life student tried to sue the university. Good times.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> One of the bigger things that tends to come up in abortion debates is the qualities of a fetus vs that of an "actual child." Mostly to the point that a new-born infant is functionally the same as a fetus, so if you support pro-choice/abortion, you should be cornered into accepting women should also have the option of "aborting" an infant. I'm willing to bite the bullet here, but most people aren't.
> 
> In my typical reductionist style, I see it as a deontological approach vs a utilitarian approach. And one that's inherently more emotionally based (even though this is in fact the opposite of Deontology's intent,) vs one based in logical consequences.
> 
> Often, pro-lifers don't seem to have the consistency that I feel like they should be committed to. If you don't believe in abortion, you're being straight up impractical if you're also against contraception. Additionally, limiting abortion is going to lead to more teenage pregnancies, and individuals who just cannot support a child on their own. So maybe you should have a somewhat generous view towards welfare/related issues if you're going to restrict people to a situation that they cannot properly handle.
> 
> Counter-point: Adoption? Sure, but there's already far too many un-adopted children in the US, and many people are more interested in going Jolie-style international. It still leads to a surplus of people who, for a good period of time, suck resources without contributing much.
> 
> And if you think human life is sacred? You better have solid positions for the death penalty and other forms of unnecessary violence planned out.
> 
> Right, time to step off this soapbox...
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> :doh:
> 
> As for the display itself, I'm pretty sure it was closer to the latter suggestion of an outside group using a few students to get an in. But that's the thing I've noticed here. The pro-life group is SO adamant, they tend to pull these groups in themselves? There's been more than one occasion where police have become involved. One professor got arrested. One pro-life student tried to sue the university. Good times.



Personally I am a Pro-lifer. I believe that anyone with an iota of common sense would invest in contraceptiives. I rather that contraecptives were given out like candy at halloween rather than have someone go through an abortion. Abortions are difficult on the person having the procedure as well. There is physical pain that lasts for a few days some longer, some shorter. Some women get minor cramping others get major cramping and bleeding. It is not all honky dory for the woman having the abortion either. 
Some women *albeit very very few *have had fertility problems because they got an infection after the abortion. 

There are risks to everything. I say, if you are going to be a pro-lifer, you should be an activist for contraceptives.

JMTs


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> Personally I am a Pro-lifer. I believe that anyone with an iota of common sense would invest in contraceptiives. I rather that contraecptives were given out like candy at halloween rather than have someone go through an abortion. Abortions are difficult on the person having the procedure as well. There is physical pain that lasts for a few days some longer, some shorter. Some women get minor cramping others get major cramping and bleeding. It is not all honky dory for the woman having the abortion either.
> Some women *albeit very very few *have had fertility problems because they got an infection after the abortion.
> 
> There are risks to everything. I say, if you are going to be a pro-lifer, you should be an activist for contraceptives.
> 
> JMTs



There was a person - not a part of the original demonstration - that brought a garbage bag of condoms to offer to people, which was well-thought out. My biggest issue with demonstrations like that are how utterly demonizing they are. This wouldn't be nearly as huge of an issue if people were properly educated and genuinely responsible in the first place. Society at large is the biggest problem. If sex were less taboo on the whole, I don't think unwanted pregnancy would be as big of an issue.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> There was a person - not a part of the original demonstration - that brought a garbage bag of condoms to offer to people, which was well-thought out. My biggest issue with demonstrations like that are how utterly demonizing they are. This wouldn't be nearly as huge of an issue if people were properly educated and genuinely responsible in the first place. Society at large is the biggest problem. If sex were less taboo on the whole, I don't think unwanted pregnancy would be as big of an issue.



Very True. I agree that sex is a topic that should be discussed at home from parent to child, but since that is often not happening, then i think that it is the schools/societies responsibility to make sure that the children get that education. We teach kids how to protect themselves from strangers, or from people who want to hurt them. How about we teach them how to protect themselves from things like pregnancies and diseases that will effect theirs lives on many levels.

"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."

JMTs


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate work politics!!!!!!!!! The public transportation in NYC has not been the most dependable thing lately. It has made me late to work more than usual lately. I hate being late. So I emailed my manager and CC my supervisor with a request to change my work time to 9:30 to 6:30. This would reduce my stress level of coming into work late. Not a big deal or at least it has never been in the past.

However, what I received today was my manager firing off an email reply diatribe of how I should not include the supervisor in these kinds of HR related emails. what?!?!?!?!?! He is my direct supervisor. He is the person I am suppose to ask to change my schedule and he is suppose to clear it with you. That is the chain of command. To top it off he decides that he should also come tell me in person at my desk, where there are people around.

The funny thing abut it is.. before he changes any schedules he always checks and clears it with the supervisor!

End result of all of this? Your guess is as good as mine because he still has not given me an answer to my request.

I HATE WORKING FOR A-HOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

Ugh, my sympathies, that sounds like an awful start to the day 

My boss isn’t that bad, but he does like to manage all communication in and out of our small department, so I end up running to him all the time to ask “Can I email this information to this person?” It still boggles me how often he says “no.” Be it because he wants to handle it, or he wants to reduce how much information is sent out, or whatever. I suspect I could be 50% more efficient if he’d just take a long vacation and say “Go do what seems right to you.”


----------



## bigmac

Members of my family are freakin insane!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Quit fucking schooling me or i'm going to break.

Enough.


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!!!!! Today was the day from hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Long post/rant, sorry.

My sister went to a place to get pants for work yesterday. I went with her and she tried on pants and found a nice pair that weren't expensive as crap and got them. They looked absolutely fine. 

Apparently now my sisters ghetto ass co-workers (she works at a Steak n Shake in the ghetto) are making fun of her for buying "highwaters" which are apparently pants that are shorter at the ankles so they don't get wet, I have no idea, but they looked fine on her. So I didn't even know what the heck they are talking about. They said things like she couldn't pay her water bill. Then she seemed mad at me for telling her they looked fine when she bought them (BECAUSE THEY DO) and I am so effing super not-ghetto I had to look up what the hell highwaters are, because I had no idea. And now she's just really upset about it which annoys the hell out of me... It pisses me off that not only her co-workers are saying crap, but that she continues to work there after all the crap she goes through. Her co-workers are rude and nasty, she deals with rude drunk people constantly, and her co-workers have not only stolen from her but started fights and drama with her. Customers are psycho, she has had to deal with a knife fight once, and almost the other night seemed like some guy was going to come shoot up the place as he eerily sat in a back booth for 3 hours and didn't order a damn thing. 

She is so stupid sometimes. She has enough job experience to get a DECENT job, even somewhere like Olive Garden which is a lot classier, but chooses not to. Now I'm just pissed that she's annoyed with me and I'm just annoyed with her!


----------



## bayone

x0emnem0x said:


> "highwaters" which are apparently pants that are shorter at the ankles so they don't get wet,




I think I've also heard those referred to as "flood pants," but that was at least fifteen years ago, so you'd think they'd be back in style by now; or at least that they'd not be so recently out of style as to be mockable. 

Mind you, your sister's coworkers sound like they'd have given her grief no matter what she wore.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> Long post/rant, sorry.
> 
> My sister went to a place to get pants for work yesterday. I went with her and she tried on pants and found a nice pair that weren't expensive as crap and got them. They looked absolutely fine.
> 
> Apparently now my sisters ghetto ass co-workers (she works at a Steak n Shake in the ghetto) are making fun of her for buying "highwaters" which are apparently pants that are shorter at the ankles so they don't get wet, I have no idea, but they looked fine on her. So I didn't even know what the heck they are talking about. They said things like she couldn't pay her water bill. Then she seemed mad at me for telling her they looked fine when she bought them (BECAUSE THEY DO) and I am so effing super not-ghetto I had to look up what the hell highwaters are, because I had no idea. And now she's just really upset about it which annoys the hell out of me... It pisses me off that not only her co-workers are saying crap, but that she continues to work there after all the crap she goes through. Her co-workers are rude and nasty, she deals with rude drunk people constantly, and her co-workers have not only stolen from her but started fights and drama with her. Customers are psycho, she has had to deal with a knife fight once, and almost the other night seemed like some guy was going to come shoot up the place as he eerily sat in a back booth for 3 hours and didn't order a damn thing.
> 
> She is so stupid sometimes. She has enough job experience to get a DECENT job, even somewhere like Olive Garden which is a lot classier, but chooses not to. Now I'm just pissed that she's annoyed with me and I'm just annoyed with her!



Tell her to cut them shorter and make them capris.. she will be right in style..
Although most of the dress pants for women i have seen fit right above the ankle. 

By the by, "highwaters" is not a ghetto term. That term has been used since the 50's and by everyone.


----------



## x0emnem0x

bayone said:


> I think I've also heard those referred to as "flood pants," but that was at least fifteen years ago, so you'd think they'd be back in style by now; or at least that they'd not be so recently out of style as to be mockable.
> 
> Mind you, your sister's coworkers sound like they'd have given her grief no matter what she wore.



Yeah they're just inconsiderate and unprofessional, regardless they didn't even look too short on her legs they went to her feet and looked fine so I don't see the issue. I guess they're not totally out of style but if I google search it all I see is famous really well dressed celebs wearing those style pants... but those are nothing like what hers look like. 



lucca23v2 said:


> Tell her to cut them shorter and make them capris.. she will be right in style..
> Although most of the dress pants for women i have seen fit right above the ankle.
> 
> By the by, "highwaters" is not a ghetto term. That term has been used since the 50's and by everyone.



Well the pants were long enough that they didn't even look like 'flood pants' or whatever they weren't short at the ankles and looked fine on her. And I didn't say highwaters was a ghetto term, I was just angry that her butt-hole ghetto coworkers were making fun of her for what she was wearing. I guess since I said I was so un-ghetto that I didn't know what it means, I guess it sounded like I was saying it was a ghetto term but I didn't mean that, lol my bad. 

Regardless, they were complete jerks and now she seems mad at me and anyone she had asked if they looked okay just because she works with judgmental assholes.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> There's a big, very aggressive pro-life demonstration going on on my campus. Handing out these pamphlets comparing abortion to genocide. But on the other side of the pamphlet, they generously specify that they're NOT equating women who get abortions with Nazis.
> 
> Free speech is great and all, and I try to be generally tolerant. But fuck, I can only take so much propaganda and blatant appeal to emotion. At least they got the bottom right section correct.



This has always disgusted me. Everyone has a right to push their own agenda, but I would see these images on campus at least twice a semester and it grossed me out so totally. If I'm against war or poverty it doesn't mean I plaster maggot-covered pictures of homeless people or dead children in public display and expect to be taken seriously. That's abhorrent and disgusting. I remember yelling at these people on Temple's campus.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> Regardless, they were complete jerks and now she seems mad at me and anyone she had asked if they looked okay just because she works with judgmental assholes.



This part is true. They are jerks.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ninja Glutton said:


> This has always disgusted me. Everyone has a right to push their own agenda, but I would see these images on campus at least twice a semester and it grossed me out so totally. If I'm against war or poverty it doesn't mean I plaster maggot-covered pictures of homeless people or dead children in public display and expect to be taken seriously. That's abhorrent and disgusting. I remember yelling at these people on Temple's campus.



Agreed. And to take it a step further...just let the people who are there getting their degrees be allowed to do so in peace. Not everyone attending college wants to be an activist or change the world on it's head. We don't want to get in everyone's face or fight the man every waking moment of the day. Activism is great but some of us have to balance it (if at all) with other things in our lives.


----------



## Rojodi

Applicants for information technology jobs showing up wearing pants that show off their boxers! This ain't the street, I don't need to see your red and black plaid skidmarked undies!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Looked at dozens of houses and still haven't found one I like yet. Ugh!


----------



## freakyfred

Sexist assholes in a community I'm involved in. I wish more people would call them out.


----------



## x0emnem0x

So instead of staying home on her day off, my selfish sister decides to go in. On Wednesdays, normally my mother takes her to church and babysits her til my sister gets home. Well my sister seeing as how she went to work she wanted to stay until like 2 am. They wanted her (apparently) to go in tonight because they wanted "help" because they were doing a bug bombing (which is totally gross considering it's a food place), and I guess she was helping clean or do something, whatever. With my mom working at 7 am, her staying til 2 am wasn't gonna work so I decided to. Cause I figured 2 am wasn't bad. CONVENIENTLY about a half hour or so before she is supposed to clock out and leave, when I told her to make sure to freaking leave (which she never does on time because she gets distracted), her dumbass was on a ladder and fell off, somehow messing up her hip. I guess she can't walk that well, and she is at the hospital, and I'm suick here with her child until however long I have no idea. She is fine of course, don't think that I am just a horrible sister and I don't care that she is hurt, I do. But I was supposed to be gone at 2:30 am and it is now 4:30 am. I am tired and aggravated. My niece will not sleep because she napped earlier and is on her mothers sleep schedule so while I want to be sleeping right now, she is up running around and getting into everying. I'm just having a very hard time keeping my cool.....


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My father-in-law thinks it's okay to constantly question my weight and hound me about it. What pisses me off is that my husband won't say anything to him about it! I'm just supposed to put up with it because he's old.


----------



## bayone

I report to too many people at work, and the pressure and the confusion are starting to get to me, causing me to make mistakes and look incompetent in front of everybody. Today my boss snapped why dont you _know_ these things?! when he asked me if Id sent out those letters last week and I got flustered and had to check my emails. I wish Id had the nerve to point out that he was asking me about a task I did seven days ago, since which at least five people have been giving me dozens of other tasks, so its no longer the first memory at the top of my head. I just hope I don't get fired.


----------



## lucca23v2

bayone said:


> I report to too many people at work, and the pressure and the confusion are starting to get to me, causing me to make mistakes and look incompetent in front of everybody. Today my boss snapped why dont you _know_ these things?! when he asked me if Id sent out those letters last week and I got flustered and had to check my emails. I wish Id had the nerve to point out that he was asking me about a task I did seven days ago, since which at least five people have been giving me dozens of other tasks, so its no longer the first memory at the top of my head. I just hope I don't get fired.



UGH!!!! I hated that too. I just started color coding everythung and putting them into folders. If your email program allows it, color code your emails. Or place them in a folder if you can. It will help with getting to things quicker. I hope that helps! Good luck.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My father-in-law thinks it's okay to constantly question my weight and hound me about it. What pisses me off is that my husband won't say anything to him about it! I'm just supposed to put up with it because he's old.



As long as you are making his son happy, then it's a non issue. As for the hubby, he needs to speak up. The notion of a person acting like an ass because they're old ticks me off to no end. Manners and consideration don't magically stop at a certain age.


----------



## Rojodi

People making the assumption I can "fix" their laptops because I'm in IT, even though they were stupid enough to visit porn websites without updating their internet security software first, or even like ever!


----------



## lucca23v2

ScreamingChicken said:


> As long as you are making his son happy, then it's a non issue. As for the hubby, he needs to speak up. The notion of a person acting like an ass because they're old ticks me off to no end. Manners and consideration don't magically stop at a certain age.



no it doesn't.. but i have noticed that the filter starts to tear aay at about 70...lol


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> People making the assumption I can "fix" their laptops because I'm in IT, even though they were stupid enough to visit porn websites without updating their internet security software first, or even like ever!



wait... they are dumb enough to view porn sites at work?


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> wait... they are dumb enough to view porn sites at work?



No, these are friends and relations wanting me to fix their personal computers.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> No, these are friends and relations wanting me to fix their personal computers.



lol.. I do that to my bro.. I am like.. um.. i think I have a virus... he got so mad that now i can't even download anything without a password and he is the only one that has the password..lol So i basically have to ask him permission to DL things on my own comouter..


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. I do that to my bro.. I am like.. um.. i think I have a virus... he got so mad that now i can't even download anything without a password and he is the only one that has the password..lol So i basically have to ask him permission to DL things on my own comouter..



My son's attending college to basically be a corporate "Help Desk: technician. My sister has been sending some of her co-workers to him when they have any problems, but she told them to PAY him for his help, whether it's cash money or Starbucks gift cards.


----------



## Donna

Rojodi said:


> My son's attending college to basically be a corporate "Help Desk: technician. My sister has been sending some of her co-workers to him when they have any problems, but she told them to PAY him for his help, whether it's cash money or Starbucks gift cards.



My husband and I run an IT company and you would be surprised at what customers expect in the way of free service. In the last couple of years we have started doing remote desktop support as the first line before sending out a technician. Many of our clients expect to call us at all hours of the day and night and to drop what we are doing to login remotely. And when we do, they don't want to pay for the time spent working on their machine. If I had a nickel for every client who has called, "why am I getting a bill? You fixed my problem over the phone and didn't have to send a tech." 

Don't even get me started about their browser histories and some of the videos that get downloaded "by accident."


----------



## Rojodi

Rojodi said:


> My son's attending college to basically be a corporate "Help Desk: technician. My sister has been sending some of her co-workers to him when they have any problems, but she told them to PAY him for his help, whether it's cash money or Starbucks gift cards.



I just get this out when the SAME person that called me three times today to fix their laptop called my son to come over and fix it. He was smart, told him that it would cost $100 plus the cost of new security software. The person hung up on him, mad.


----------



## Oona

Work is not daycare. Period.

Don't bring your kids, your nieces/nephews, friends kids, etc to the damn office.


----------



## Rojodi

Damn grumpy cop wouldn't let me take pictures of the stupidity that was the accident in the hospital parking lot I saw as I walked.


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!! I have been sick since Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

All the parenting "advice" I'm getting from the in-laws...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Nothing... yet... Let's hope for nothing, then again I'll probably be back in this thread later whining about something.


----------



## Esther

I have a disgustingly infected lymph node, and it's my GOD DANG BIRTHDAY. Parties have been cancelled, ugh.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I have a disgustingly infected lymph node, and it's my GOD DANG BIRTHDAY. Parties have been cancelled, ugh.



That sucks  So sorry you are feeling so blech. I hope you at least have access to soup.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Esther said:


> I have a disgustingly infected lymph node, and it's my GOD DANG BIRTHDAY. Parties have been cancelled, ugh.



Awwwww...hugs and birthday wishes to you hon!


----------



## Surlysomething

Aww. That sucks. 

You'll have to celebrate extra hard when you feel better, right? RIGHT!


Happy Special Birthday Sick Day!







Esther said:


> I have a disgustingly infected lymph node, and it's my GOD DANG BIRTHDAY. Parties have been cancelled, ugh.



View attachment 10014550_10203774481830431_3870073695760295040_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

^ ***HUGZZZZZ*** Happy birthday... for your birthday, I give you Listerine for killing nasty throat germs! Awww poor Esther!! :wubu:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Why is it considered "unhealthy" to have a close relationship with your child? I am so confused, mad, pissed, angry, stressed, and all I've been doing all day is crying. I shouldn't have to deal with this crap. I'm an adult and I've raised my son without their help for 8 1/2 years! Now they want him to live with them to "break" him of being so attached to me??? Oh and did I mention, they said I can visit anytime I want to!? WTF! Anybody who knows me, knows it takes a lot to get me mad, but when it comes to my child, watch out! Luke is MY son. MY CHILD. End of story! Oh, and another thing...I haven't seen my son since 10:30 this morning! God knows where they are and when they'll be bringing him home! 

(BTW, I'm speaking of my in-laws...the ones we just moved closer to be near...BAD IDEA)


----------



## lucca23v2

At work, still sick.. and now having to do an evacuation drill. We have to be out of the building for an hour and it looks like it is about to pour... I am never going to get rid of this cold!...FML


----------



## Rojodi

People wishing me a "Happy" Memorial Day.


----------



## Esther

Thank you for the birthday wishes, friends! A good strong round of antibiotics seems to be doing the trick.  I will be extending my birthday into a birth week in order to make up for feeling so crummy.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Nothing! I'm actually having a happy day! LOL


----------



## Burrr131

The fact they haven't discovered and bottled some magical motivation liquid yet :doh:


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes, friends! A good strong round of antibiotics seems to be doing the trick.



This first part makes it sound like you had one hell of a party!


----------



## CleverBomb

Rojodi said:


> People wishing me a "Happy" Memorial Day.


Didn't actually run into that today, but it kind of highlights that we've kind of forgotten what Memorial Day (and its precursor, Decoration Day) is about.

And I don't think it can entirely be laid at the feet of creeping commercialism. 

I wish you, and everyone, a peaceful and thoughtful Memorial Day.


----------



## lucca23v2

CleverBomb said:


> Didn't actually run into that today, but it kind of highlights that we've kind of forgotten what Memorial Day (and its precursor, Decoration Day) is about.
> 
> And I don't think it can entirely be laid at the feet of creeping commercialism.
> 
> I wish you, and everyone, a peaceful and thoughtful Memorial Day.



It has a bit to do with commercialism. They sell it as the "official beginning of summer" But yes, people have forgotten what it is about.


----------



## Fuzzy

Just bailed my son out of the county jail. New first for me.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I've had an interview process for over a month with 3 different parts to the interview process. After patiently waiting, presenting portfolios, and doing everything that was asked of me and more in terms of preparation, they didn't even have the decency to call me and instead sent a computer-generated rejection e-mail.

Fucking waste of time


----------



## Rojodi

Ninja Glutton said:


> I've had an interview process for over a month with 3 different parts to the interview process. After patiently waiting, presenting portfolios, and doing everything that was asked of me and more in terms of preparation, they didn't even have the decency to call me and instead sent a computer-generated rejection e-mail.
> 
> Fucking waste of time



I am part of the decision making at my cousins' technology temp agency. Whenever we decline an applicant for a position, each and every person receives a letter typed by one of us, not by the administrative assistant, nor by some program, though I could code one quickly. 

The three of us are old school when it comes to business: each of us received our degrees in the 90s.


----------



## Rojodi

A second person this week showing up to an interview wearing baggy jeans!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rojodi said:


> A second person this week showing up to an interview wearing baggy jeans!



Seriously?


----------



## Rojodi

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Seriously?



Seriously! It's as if these kids - under 23 - believe we won't mind if they're not dressed appropriately, because they have the "right" education.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rojodi said:


> Seriously! It's as if these kids - under 23 - believe we won't mind if they're not dressed appropriately, because they have the "right" education.



Sometimes I'm afraid of my generation.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The fact that I went to the store and barely got ANY groceries, but it was $50 and I didn't even have enough for my third loaf of bread or a can of spaghetti sauce for my tortellini. -_-"


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Rojodi said:


> I am part of the decision making at my cousins' technology temp agency. Whenever we decline an applicant for a position, each and every person receives a letter typed by one of us, not by the administrative assistant, nor by some program, though I could code one quickly.
> 
> The three of us are old school when it comes to business: each of us received our degrees in the 90s.



Yeah, I really think the common decency should be to send an email if it's only a resume rejection and, in the event of an interview, it should be a personalized letter or phone call. It's sad the way people are treated these days.


----------



## Rojodi

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, I really think the common decency should be to send an email if it's only a resume rejection and, in the event of an interview, it should be a personalized letter or phone call. It's sad the way people are treated these days.



In TWO college courses - Human Resources Management and Business Communications - I was taught to do just that, call or write letters, to tell the resume wasn't accepted. 

Today, no one takes the time, they're just asses about it.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> In TWO college courses - Human Resources Management and Business Communications - I was taught to do just that, call or write letters, to tell the resume wasn't accepted.
> 
> Today, no one takes the time, they're just asses about it.



People...well.. no all of these non managers that have manager titles are all the same. It is one thing to send email in-house, that is what it was created for, but when dealing with things having to do with clients, emails are not really enough. I am old school I guess., I think that letters and phone calls are the way to go. They forget how it is to have to put yourself out there day in and day out and get rejections. Those personal touches make a difference.


----------



## Amaranthine

Why do websites offer so many "security questions" that have answers that are very likely to change? 

Favorite band? Favorite restaurant? Favorite movie? If I don't need to use these questions until a year down the line, there's little chance it's going to be the same, and that I'm going to be able to remember what I said. 

Is it that hard to offer all questions with completely fixed answers


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Why do websites offer so many "security questions" that have answers that are very likely to change?
> 
> Favorite band? Favorite restaurant? Favorite movie? If I don't need to use these questions until a year down the line, there's little chance it's going to be the same, and that I'm going to be able to remember what I said.
> 
> Is it that hard to offer all questions with completely fixed answers



Moronic Lynch alert.
on my online banking i used the "What was the name of your first pet." option. I chose for reasons beyond my knowledge goldie the goldfish from when i was about 7 as opposed to McGee my trusty dog of 20 years. I had to close the account. I hated that boring fish so much.


----------



## Tad

I had someone suggest to me that what one should do about these is just choose some random phrase to provide as answers to all the security questions. What was your first pet? 7 chocolate chips. What was the model of your first car? 7 chocolate chips. Who is your favorite band? 7 chocolate chips. You get the idea. Pretty close to perfectly unbreakable, providing you don't use the same phrase on multiple sites.

So when I set up my on-line banking, I did this.

You *know* what comes next, of course. I promptly forgot my phrase. And my password. Couldn't get the password back without the security questions. Went to the bank and explained, they said they could re-set it for me, gave me a security number to use....and the first thing it asked me was the security questions. Tried again with the same response. Tried the phone service and got the same thing. I've concluded that if I ever want on-line banking I'll have to cancel my bank account and open a new one, with all the associated hassles.

So, I don't so much endorse the random answer method ::doh::


----------



## biglynch

Yeah this pretty much sums up what I would do as well.
I now also feel like a cookie, possibly chocolate chip.


----------



## bayone

This is why it always amuses me in movies/tv when the computer password is (a) something guessable (the name of the person the villain is obsessed with, etc) and (b) the system isn't case-sensitive. 

Usually, even when I know the password, or the answer to the security question, I get stuck on "Did I capitalize it?" "Did the website insist I had to add some numbers and exclamation marks?" "Did I give my high-school history teacher's full name, just his last name, or did I call him Mr. Lastname?"


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Animal cruelty! I have heard and seen things no one should have to see! UGH people!!


----------



## lille

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Animal cruelty! I have heard and seen things no one should have to see! UGH people!!



I volunteered at an equine rescue for years, it's appalling the things people do to animals.


----------



## missyj1978

Not being able to be with the person I wanna be with right now, distance SUCKS


----------



## x0emnem0x

Rant: 

So being nice, I ask my mother what she wants for lunch as I was planning to make her something and first she doesn't answer the question and is difficult about it because we "have nothing" she wants (really what's the point in going shopping for groceries then, waste of money because she won't cook anything), but finally tells me: hamburgers. So I sit in the kitchen for a good half hour waiting for them to cook and putting them together cutting onions and doing all this stuff I hate doing so I can make her happy and then I bring her two burgers to her ready to go hand them to her and figure she will just stay where she is at and eat them. I walk back into the kitchen and she screams, because no she did not stay there and eat them, she sits her plate on the *VERY CORNER* of the table she uses for everything (which is a very unstable table that literally has no friction and if you put anything on it it will slide off if you move it an inch), AND MOVES THE TABLE. Thinking that magically the plate is just going to stay there. She does this all the time and still somehow has not learned that EVERYTHING slides off the damn table. Why use it. So not only were the burgers ruined, but she's all pissed off now when I'm the one that just sat there and took the time to make them for her AND I'm making her freaking more and not even going to bother making any for myself at this point because I am unintentionally pissed off at hamburgers. So that's that.


----------



## lille

missyj1978 said:


> Not being able to be with the person I wanna be with right now, distance SUCKS


I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Saisha

The upstairs neighbor letting their 6 yr old daughter scream and cry and carry on instead of working to help calm her down. They let their 12 yr old son roughhouse too much with her too often.


----------



## Esther

missyj1978 said:


> Not being able to be with the person I wanna be with right now, distance SUCKS



Same, same, same. Army boyfriend. I feel your pain, sis.


----------



## Saisha

Guess the routine is old - oh well.


----------



## KingBuu

Gout is pissing me off today.


----------



## KHayes666

missyj1978 said:


> Not being able to be with the person I wanna be with right now, distance SUCKS



Just hold him extra close the next time you see him. It'll make up for lost time


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Pretty sure I got food poisoning from a Shrimp Po' Boy sandwich I ate yesterday. I spent the night vomiting and sweating. Either that, or I'm pregnant.


----------



## Esther

I've been asking my employer for the date of my summer vacation for MONTHS so I could plan a little trip somewhere. They finally gave me the information - 4 weeks in advance! Every flight ticket and hotel is so expensive and last-minute at this point that I can't afford to leave the country.
I still get a week off, but I was hoping not to spend it in this muggy, smoggy, crowded city.


----------



## bigmac

Esther said:


> I've been asking my employer for the date of my summer vacation for MONTHS so I could plan a little trip somewhere. They finally gave me the information - 4 weeks in advance! Every flight ticket and hotel is so expensive and last-minute at this point that I can't afford to leave the country.
> I still get a week off, but I was hoping not to spend it in this muggy, smoggy, crowded city.




A good example of why people still need unions. Most union contracts have provisions that require vacation requests be approved within a set number of days and that if no action is taken within that time period the vacation request is automatically approved.


----------



## djudex

Unionized Korea Is Best Korea!!


----------



## Esther

bigmac said:


> A good example of why people still need unions. Most union contracts have provisions that require vacation requests be approved within a set number of days and that if no action is taken within that time period the vacation request is automatically approved.



I wish. South Korea is world famous for their hideous lack of worker rights, whether you're a foreign worker or not. Dismal minimum wage, unpaid overtime, 10 - 12 hour working days, constant breaching of contracts, surprise drug tests, firing at the drop of a hat, largest wage gap between the genders in the developed world... 
The sad thing is, even though my employer is totally flaky about vacation days, this school is considered one of the good ones!


----------



## MrSensible

I just got one of my new textbooks earlier today (yesterday, technically) and after paying for two day shipping so I'd get it on the first day of class, I was already a little pissed about getting it late. This was compounded when I finally opened the box and realized that my "textbook" -- which cost me $148 with shipping and everything -- came without a fucking binder on it. Instead, it has 3 holes punched into it for folder use, and naturally I don't have the 3 inch folder I need for it, on hand.

First world problem of course, but this "cost cutting" shit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Goreki

I swear to god, I remember having a penis at one point, but now I can't find it. I don't know if the damn thing got lost in someone's bumhole when I was drunk, or if I got sick of it and just threw it out one day or what, but it's maddening!
How am I ever going to properly enjoy a watermelon again?!?


----------



## Saisha

Goreki said:


> I swear to god, I remember having a penis at one point, but now I can't find it. I don't know if the damn thing got lost in someone's bumhole when I was drunk, or if I got sick of it and just threw it out one day or what, but it's maddening!
> How am I ever going to properly enjoy a watermelon again?!?



Well, there goes my appetite for a fruit salad for lunch :blink:


----------



## Goreki

Saisha said:


> Well, there goes my appetite for a fruit salad for lunch :blink:


I KNOW RIGHT?!?? I feel so empty!


----------



## KHayes666

Female sideline reporters that don't know a screen pass from a screen porch, a curve ball from Curves the gym, a basketball from a head of cabbage and a forecheck from a bounced check.


----------



## Esther

^
Just gonna bite my tongue on this one.


----------



## Surlysomething

No shit. There are just way too many pussies on this site these days. Haha




Esther said:


> ^
> Just gonna bite my tongue on this one.


----------



## Saisha

Was supposed to have my 4th of 8 iron infusions this morning - infusion nurse called in sick (which I don't mind, she's a true sweetie) but what I do mind is after all these weeks, I woke up with the damn metallic taste in my mouth that so many people warn a person about. BLECH! It is awful!!!


----------



## bayone

The web design firm who originally built one of our company websites split up a year or so back; one of the owners then farmed the maintenance of the site out to another firm, but didn’t pay them anything. That firm never contacted us to ask if we’d pay, so the website is now down. We’ve paid, and I hope to hell they can get it back up and running.


----------



## lille

This whole internship application process is pissing me off. I'm pissed off that they didn't have more than a couple sites available for my program to apply to in the beginning of the semester. I'm pissed that they've been so slow at adding new sites. I'm pissed that sites aren't getting back to us. And I'm pissed that the current most promising site is in Rhode Island. I don't want to have to drive to Rhode Island three days a week or move to Rhode Island and drive here two days a week.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> No shit. There are just way too many pussies on this site these days. Haha



Casual sexism is all the rage on this site.


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Casual sexism is all the rage on this site.









Did I do it right? :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't find very much sexism myself, but I do read a lot of pussified posts from pussified people. Haha. The trouble with the interweb is you can't gauge a person's mood or their inflection. I try and take it all with a grain of salt unless it's glaringly obvious that they're oblivious, immature, trolling or all three wrapped into one giant pain in the ass. 

OH THE TROLLS!








Esther said:


> Casual sexism is all the rage on this site.


----------



## Rojodi

KHayes666 said:


> Female sideline reporters that don't know a screen pass from a screen porch, a curve ball from Curves the gym, a basketball from a head of cabbage and a forecheck from a bounced check.



Which Fox Sports 1 blonde?


----------



## Saisha

Potential employers who call you late one afternoon to schedule an interview and stating they really want to meet with you, you call them the next morning - nothing; call back the next day, hesitation by the receptionist as soon as they find out your name and they flub when responding after a bit with the old "oh, she's not available, still in a meeting" routine.

Right. 

If you do not have the integrity to follow through with your "supposed" serious inquiry, do not waste my time. It is just as valuable as your time. I hate these number rackets some HR personnel play just to pad their books.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Esther said:


> ^
> Just gonna bite my tongue on this one.



I'm sure that all the highly qualified women that got passed over so they could hire the "hottie" are pretty bothered as well.


----------



## Saisha

Never mind - my blooper.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Are you a sideline reporter?


----------



## Saisha

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Are you a sideline reporter?


No - sorry - got mixed up in the posts. Deleted my earlier response.


----------



## dharmabean

The flux of pill seekers and drug addicts flipping out and causing a scene at work this week has been truly phenomenal. I would say a full moon, or some other "mythical" notion as to why, but sadly no. Totally irritated at the demand and increase of pill seekers. Figure out your shit, fix it and get off the drugs already.


----------



## KHayes666

Having to leave the arms of my fiancée and drive 45 miles to work in a factory that kills your hearing, pollutes your eyes, nose and mouth with dust and offers no benefits or advancement.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My mothers attitude... this woman just is never happy. She goes to bed at noon cause she's "depressed" all the time, her meds obviously doesn't work and she would feel a lot better if she would lose weight because she literally complains that everything hurts all the time and she can't do anything. I try to tell her to lose weight in a productive way and to do stuff but then she just gets offended and pissed off but then we try to eat better and she always ruins it some way or another. I'm just so UNHAPPY here. I want to try to move out when I can. I love my mom to death but the woman is never happy and in turn I am never happy, her mood just rubs off on me and I'm so sick of her negative attitude all the damn time!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Sounds like you already know the answer to that problem.


----------



## biglynch

I'm drasticly warn out, and I feel real ill. I got some serious pressure headache. Grim.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^Coffee and Advil. Pretty much two things I must have in my house at all times.


----------



## Saisha

Stupid insurance company routing payments to someone else's account and now everything is a mess.


----------



## bayone

Saisha said:


> Stupid insurance company routing payments to someone else's account and now everything is a mess.



Ow. Do they at least realize the mistake was theirs and not yours?:doh:


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Ow. Do they at least realize the mistake was theirs and not yours?:doh:



Yes and no. Thank God I've got proof of payments etc.


----------



## KHayes666

Not being able to figure out how to play/install/run MS-Dos games on a modern laptop. 

HELLLPPPP!!!!!


----------



## bayone

KHayes666 said:


> Not being able to figure out how to play/install/run MS-Dos games on a modern laptop.
> 
> HELLLPPPP!!!!!




Which ones? Someone may have created Flash versions.


----------



## Tad

KHayes666 said:


> Not being able to figure out how to play/install/run MS-Dos games on a modern laptop.
> 
> HELLLPPPP!!!!!



In a lot of cases, it might be easier to see if GOG (good old games) has them. Usually a few bucks, and updated to run on new operating systems.

Although darn it, nobody has re-released Mechwarrior II, I'd love to play that again, but this time on less than bare minimum settings.


----------



## Amaranthine

KHayes666 said:


> Not being able to figure out how to play/install/run MS-Dos games on a modern laptop.
> 
> HELLLPPPP!!!!!



http://www.dosbox.com

That's the emulator I used for them. Depending on your computer, speed _could_ be an issue, but it's not likely to be much of a problem. 

There's tons and tons of sites that have DOS roms. That site has FAQ and tutorial options, and would explain how to set up a rom within the program to play it. It's not difficult, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Saisha

After finally falling asleep to the sound of fireworks (that went until almost 2AM), I was woken up because some asshat was out on our patio trying to break in even though we had a couple of lights on as one of us was up reading - fortunately our screen door is part-way off the track and screeches if someone tries to move it (the sound was not from fireworks) - they were probably trying to get it out of the way to get the stick out of the base of the patio door track - once I was up, they soon took off. Didn't bother calling the cops as they are short staffed, especially on the 4th, and the perp(s) would have been long gone. I stayed up an extra couple of hours just in case.

So I am tired, cranky and need more sleep - which won't be happening any time soon.


----------



## bayone

Saisha said:


> some asshat was out on our patio trying to break in even though we had a couple of lights on



Sometimes I feel like stupid criminals are worse than smart ones, because it's harder to predict what they'll do, or dissuade them from trying by the usual means.


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Sometimes I feel like stupid criminals are worse than smart ones, because it's harder to predict what they'll do, or dissuade them from trying by the usual means.



They are. Home security is something I take extremely seriously so we are prepared as best we can be just in case - but still, one never knows.


----------



## ODFFA

Quick disclaimer: Haters of psychobabble, this post is not for you <3

That every single video I watch or article I read on self-efficacy takes up at least three quarters of the time to explain what it is and why it's important. Trust me, I KNOW THAT NOW. The 'how to actually increase it' part is always a cursory commandment (or maybe two) right at the end, like: "focus on your strengths!" Yeah, ok then. That's why I'm here, because I'm so good at doing that. I mean, who needs a slightly more detailed plan of action? Not me. Just gimme some basic educational entertainment and I'm good to go :/


----------



## Rojodi

WHITE people telling me that I should feel honored by the Washington NFL team nickname


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Rojodi said:


> WHITE people telling me that I should feel honored by the Washington NFL team nickname



White people really suck sometimes.


----------



## lille

I got a late fine for a ticket I never received in the first place.


----------



## Rojodi

lille said:


> I got a late fine for a ticket I never received in the first place.



Red light camera caught you?


----------



## Rojodi

Diana_Prince245 said:


> White people really suck sometimes.



Had a brouhaha with a younger coworker whose Washington NFL team t-shirt had the saying "We honor you." on the back. After discussing the reasons as to why it really doesn't, he told me I should be honored - and told me I'm not Mohawk since my surname is Jewish.

Karma bit him: The picnic place where we the company picnic was held kicked him out, the owners are an Oneida family. LOL


----------



## lille

Rojodi said:


> Red light camera caught you?



Nope, it was a parking ticket. When I clearly remember the construction guy being like "Looks like you're moving it just in time." because there was no ticket on my car.


----------



## Rojodi

lille said:


> Nope, it was a parking ticket. When I clearly remember the construction guy being like "Looks like you're moving it just in time." because there was no ticket on my car.



Strange, since most municipalities either place a physical ticket on the vehicle or sends a mail notification - kid has received both.


----------



## lille

Rojodi said:


> Strange, since most municipalities either place a physical ticket on the vehicle or sends a mail notification - kid has received both.



I got neither. I don't if it got lost in the mail or the wind took it or what, but I never saw it.


----------



## Rojodi

lille said:


> I got neither. I don't if it got lost in the mail or the wind took it or what, but I never saw it.



The wind is probable.


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> I got a late fine for a ticket I never received in the first place.



Contact the police and ask for a copy of the original ticket and go to court and fight it.


----------



## lille

Saisha said:


> Contact the police and ask for a copy of the original ticket and go to court and fight it.



I submitted an online appeal. I plan to go to city hall to the parking office tomorrow, was going to go today but it was closing.


----------



## Saisha

I can't seem to "dummy-down" my resume enough for some employers and there aren't enough available jobs that really match my background and experience - I hate job hunting and yes, it's pissing me off! 

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Rojodi

Saisha said:


> I can't seem to "dummy-down" my resume enough for some employers and there aren't enough available jobs that really match my background and experience - I hate job hunting and yes, it's pissing me off!
> 
> Bah Humbug!



As someone that reads resumes for computer and information technology jobs, I wish some of them were "Intellectually Smarted Up."


----------



## Saisha

Rojodi said:


> As someone that reads resumes for computer and information technology jobs, I wish some of them were "Intellectually Smarted Up."



That's half my problem - I've done tech/telecom switch support (1st/2nd tier) in the past as well as admin stuff - I haven't kept up with the tech support end of things in the past few years yet I have a strong admin background as well - it scares people off! :blink:


----------



## Rojodi

Saisha said:


> That's half my problem - I've done tech/telecom switch support (1st/2nd tier) in the past as well as admin stuff - I haven't kept up with the tech support end of things in the past few years yet I have a strong admin background as well - it scares people off! :blink:



Some employers wrongly assume Administration means management, and you're expecting large wage/salary demands.


----------



## bayone

The new swim trunks I bought my husband yesterday turned out to be a size too small, and they're non-returnable.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> The new swim trunks I bought my husband yesterday turned out to be a size too small, and they're non-returnable.



Depending on exactly how small, mightn't that be kinda.... interesting for you?


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Depending on exactly how small, mightn't that be kinda.... interesting for you?



I was too annoyed to enjoy it; and he won't wear them in the pool.


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> I was too annoyed to enjoy it; and he won't wear them in the pool.



Can you make a hat out of them?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saisha said:


> Can you make a hat out of them?



hahaha I was thinking the SAME thing.


----------



## Yakatori

bayone said:


> "_The new swim trunks I bought my husband yesterday turned out to be a size too small, and they're non-returnable._"


With no room, there's nothing to lose. So, maybe, just an opportunity to exercise your approach.

Store-credit? Exchange? There's got to be something they can do.


----------



## Goreki

WHERE IS MY CUNTING TRAM?!?!? I am going to be late for my fucking MRI*.

WHY ARE ALL THE TAXIS FULL OF DICKHEADS!?!?


On my shoulder. Nothing is wrong


----------



## Saisha

Goreki said:


> On my shoulder. Nothing is wrong



Hope your day starts to go smoother and that you don't have any future problems with your shoulder.


----------



## biglynch

Can't shake my hang over off, an now I got to head into work. Baaad times.


----------



## spookytwigg

The festival I was supposed to be going to in a fortnight just got cancelled. I'm gutted, but mostly pissed off. Now just have to hope it's actually going to get refunded.


----------



## Sasquatch!

spookytwigg said:


> The festival I was supposed to be going to in a fortnight just got cancelled. I'm gutted, but mostly pissed off. Now just have to hope it's actually going to get refunded.



Good luck!


----------



## Tad

spookytwigg said:


> The festival I was supposed to be going to in a fortnight just got cancelled. I'm gutted, but mostly pissed off. Now just have to hope it's actually going to get refunded.



That sucks  I hope you get your refund, and quickly so you have the money for other plans.


----------



## Librarygirl

Feeling like a shy child at a work social event. These people are good friends but put them all in a room and it's like a nightmare- everyone either talking above my head about stuff I don't know about or having thrilling chats about bus routes! I got the top exam marks in my school and while hopeless at sport and not part of the 'in' crowd, I was always 'the clever one'. Now I work in an area that is not what I studied/ trained for and I spent the evening feeling like a shy child/ decorative airhead. Not to mention they all do painting/ write books etc in their spare time. Then comes a cringy chat where the colleague I used to be close to is grilled by another colleague about something relating to the girlfriend he never usually mentions around me. Ending in this woman teasing him about liking American women (current and previous girlfriends have been from the USA). He didn't respond so she starts asking if his girlfriend is American. Cue me left feeling like I always seem to be the wrong nationality/ religion/ person for whoever I unfortunately fall in love with. Or maybe he isn't indifferent and this was as cringy for him as for me. In any case I was too exhausted from moving house and head injury to manage to make any interesting conversation and then felt violently sick (part of post concussion syndrome) the whole drive home.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sore back and gross co-workers.

Haha


----------



## Rojodi

Apologists for Ray Rice on sports social media, blaming his fiancee/wife for what he did and those in the media accepting his "apology."


----------



## Saisha

Librarygirl said:


> I was too exhausted from moving house and head injury to manage to make any interesting conversation and then felt violently sick (part of post concussion syndrome) the whole drive home.





Surlysomething said:


> Sore back and gross co-workers.
> 
> Haha



Hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Librarygirl

Thanks! Healthwise better as I finally slept a bit last night. Otherwise, a mixed day. Still hurts beyond belief that I seem to be losing the man I love even as a friend, but was really cheered that my senior manager (who in the past I didn't get on with) bought me a lovely bunch of flowers for my new house. Life has certainly been strange this year.


----------



## Saisha

Letting my defenses down enough to start caring for someone IRL yet he turns out to be a skank and what's worse is the feeling of being vulnerable enough to remember how nice and good it feels to care for someone plus stupidly going down memory lane a bit too much, not so much specifics but just in general. Sometimes I wish I didn't feel so deeply. Takes me a long time to be open to it and once I do, it's very deep. So I'm p.o.'ed at myself for letting myself be this vulnerable.


----------



## bayone

Saisha said:


> Takes me a long time to be open to it and once I do, it's very deep. So I'm p.o.'ed at myself for letting myself be this vulnerable.



Shame on him, not on you.


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Shame on him, not on you.



Thank you for the kind thought. Am unsettled I guess - first guy I've been really interested in since my exBF - almost moved to Sweden to be with him but things didn't work out - he got scared because of my heart valve not being as strong as it should be (he became a part owner of an indoor rock climbing gym and is really into the sport) so things flaked - even though we had a very deep emotional connection for a long time - went through a lot together but I guess this other was too much for him - and this latest potential relationship has been too much for me. And I hate allowing myself to be that vulnerable.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm getting a little annoyed with my sister-in-law, as she has been kind of a butt hole lately... 

Not only did she yesterday tell me she was talking to someone (basically making fun of me), and said "she (_me_) broke up with her boyfriend, got healthy and found Jesus" (yes, she was laughing about it as if she was making fun of me - when I'm trying to be serious about all of this! Yes, recently I have been eating healthier, been more active because I know walking helps with depression, too, and I've been trying EVERYTHING to get me out of this depressed state of mind... I have also been more into my faith than I ever have _in my life_, but all of this isn't because I got dumped! Sure, it had an impact because obviously I got depressed, but it's not why I am doing all of this. So I was annoyed by that yesterday, then last night, she went to hang out with me while I was babysitting our niece. She got there (we drove separate cars), and left like 10 minutes later because my niece was crying (which she is used to, she loves our niece and is used to her cranky side), so she just ditched me, with no real reason.

Then we had plans to go swimming today and I get home, eat and get ready to leave, she texts me and says "don't come over I'm in a bad mood", like okay, not like I wasn't already getting ready and stuff. So she has just been ticking me off and I'm in a bad mood now unfortunately myself and she is ditching me again basically. Like good grief it makes me wonder why I even bother trying to hang out with people. She is my friend but is also my family, so it kind of sucks and frustrates me especially since she is one of the people I hang out with most...

</end rant>


----------



## KHayes666

Selfish people.....


----------



## Saisha

Wishing people would realize I am not the flippin' Wizard of Oz!


----------



## lille

This hospital is an icebox.


----------



## Rojodi

Yet another young male coming to an interview wearing baggy, saggy pants


----------



## KHayes666

I post a picture of my fiancée or something that has to do with her and I get 33 likes and 9 comments.

I post something I wrote from the heart and I get two likes.

Everybody sucks


----------



## Rojodi

Rojodi said:


> Yet another young male coming to an interview wearing baggy, saggy pants



UPDATE:

He came in this morning and interviewed with my cousin. She spoke to me, told me he was in a suit. He called me later, thanking me for the opportunity to make a second first impression


----------



## ODFFA

Ok..... gender equality is a big deal to me. I have experienced some things.... But I'm not one of those people who thinks it's helpful to throw around the word 'misogyny' or hashtagYesAllWomen all over the place. Though I get angry at things, I make sure I don't step over the threshold into the realm of man-hating.

My brother sent me this today:

View attachment IMG-20140815-WA0000.jpg


At what point is it ok to call someone out for surreptitiously being a dick without being labelled a butthurt feminazi? I get to have an inner struggle over this while others have no problem freely displaying their assholery and calling it humour. It's quite a..... powerless feeling, and I'm utterly sick of it.


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> At what point is it ok to call someone out for surreptitiously being a dick without being labelled a butthurt feminazi? I get to have an inner struggle over this while others have no problem freely displaying their assholery and calling it humour. It's quite a..... powerless feeling, and I'm utterly sick of it.



To me I think that when you get to the point that it makes you uncomfortable/powerless is a pretty good indicator of when it's appropriate. I tend to tease people and sometimes I can step over that line, I personally have no issues when someone pulls it back and says 'nope, too far' and I try my best to amend my actions in regards to it. Then again, not everyone is capable or interested in doing that so it will always be a gamble but the other option is to feel icky and helpless and that can't be fun.


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> At what point is it ok to call someone out for surreptitiously being a dick without being labelled a butthurt feminazi? I get to have an inner struggle over this while others have no problem freely displaying their assholery and calling it humour. It's quite a..... powerless feeling, and I'm utterly sick of it.



Humor's a little tricky. I think a lot of the issues happen because it's hard to "empathize" with a sense of humor that isn't at least tangentially related to your own. Especially with more controversial issues, which can be really polarizing depending on how you naturally process information like that. 

I'd just say exactly what's going on to him, in a straight-forward but casual way. That you realize he finds things like that humorous and (most likely) he just can't fathom having your reaction to it. It doesn't mean your reaction isn't legitimate, or should get you some shitty stereotypical label. Just that you two have very different reactions to things, and you'd prefer if he would forgo jokes like that. 

If he actually has ill-intent behind it, it's a different story. But I think a fair amount of misunderstanding comes in when you have someone who can't take those things seriously (because to them, it's obviously bullshit) and someone who's still more sensitive to it as an overarching issue.

(And if he DOES actually have asshole-rooted ill intent, you can tell him to fuck right off.)


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> To me I think that when you get to the point that it makes you uncomfortable/powerless is a pretty good indicator of when it's appropriate. I tend to tease people and sometimes I can step over that line, I personally have no issues when someone pulls it back and says 'nope, too far' and I try my best to amend my actions in regards to it. Then again, not everyone is capable or interested in doing that so it will always be a gamble but the other option is to feel icky and helpless and that can't be fun.





Amaranthine said:


> Humor's a little tricky. I think a lot of the issues happen because it's hard to "empathize" with a sense of humor that isn't at least tangentially related to your own. Especially with more controversial issues, which can be really polarizing depending on how you naturally process information like that.
> 
> I'd just say exactly what's going on to him, in a straight-forward but casual way. That you realize he finds things like that humorous and (most likely) he just can't fathom having your reaction to it. It doesn't mean your reaction isn't legitimate, or should get you some shitty stereotypical label. Just that you two have very different reactions to things, and you'd prefer if he would forgo jokes like that.
> 
> If he actually has ill-intent behind it, it's a different story. But I think a fair amount of misunderstanding comes in when you have someone who can't take those things seriously (because to them, it's obviously bullshit) and someone who's still more sensitive to it as an overarching issue.
> 
> (And if he DOES actually have asshole-rooted ill intent, you can tell him to fuck right off.)



Thank you both! You're lovely for taking the time to respond to a rant like this. I'm pretttty convinced he wasn't just teasing me. I've heard and seen jokes like that made in a satirical/ironic/sarcastic way - as if to say "I'm making light of this because of how ridiculous it is." Sometimes the joke involved the mention of rape, a racial slur, slavery..... And I haven't taken offense to it at all. It doesn't offend me just because it's mentioned/depicted.

As for my brother, this wasn't a "haha I'm pretending to be a douchebag, isn't it terrible? " It was "haha you should play this game because this is the way 'we men' feel." He's the kind of guy who gets upset when he's teamed with a girl for a project or a work presentation, because obviously it's going to lessen the quality of the project somehow.

So I chose a creative version of the 'fuck right off' response. And..... a dims-rant to blow off some steam <_<


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> As for my brother, this wasn't a "haha I'm pretending to be a douchebag, isn't it terrible? " It was "haha you should play this game because this is the way 'we men' feel." He's the kind of guy who gets upset when he's teamed with a girl for a project or a work presentation, because obviously it's going to lessen the quality of the project somehow.



Bad advice warning: You could always pretend to be cordial about it and make him a sandwich. Except make it ...a really terrible sandwich. Peanut butter and jelly (is that an American thing? I feel like it is for some reason,) filled with salt. Or a lunch meat sandwich filled with sugar. A literal taste of his own medicine 

Potentially decent advice warning: Stuff like that can always serve as fantastic inspiration to prove people wrong. I imagine it'd be outrageously satisfying to completely out-do him at something. Or, in a more general sense, use it to conjure up some "I'll show you!" motivation and let it carry you to further greatness :happy:


----------



## Rojodi

Amaranthine said:


> Bad advice warning: You could always pretend to be cordial about it and make him a sandwich. Except make it ...a really terrible sandwich. Peanut butter and jelly (is that an American thing? I feel like it is for some reason,) filled with salt. Or a lunch meat sandwich filled with sugar. A literal taste of his own medicine
> 
> Potentially decent advice warning: Stuff like that can always serve as fantastic inspiration to prove people wrong. I imagine it'd be outrageously satisfying to completely out-do him at something. Or, in a more general sense, use it to conjure up some "I'll show you!" motivation and let it carry you to further greatness :happy:



Oh no, I'd never tell my wife to make me a sandwich. Though the house may be hers, it's MY kitchen!!


----------



## Dromond

What's pissing me off today?

Idiots with Internet access.


----------



## Rojodi

Dromond said:


> What's pissing me off today?
> 
> Idiots with Internet access.



Our master baiting wannabe?


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Ok..... gender equality is a big deal to me. I have experienced some things.... But I'm not one of those people who thinks it's helpful to throw around the word 'misogyny' or hashtagYesAllWomen all over the place. Though I get angry at things, I make sure I don't step over the threshold into the realm of man-hating.....
> 
> .....At what point is it ok to call someone out for surreptitiously being a dick without being labelled a butthurt feminazi? I get to have an inner struggle over this while others have no problem freely displaying their assholery and calling it humour. It's quite a..... powerless feeling, and I'm utterly sick of it.



The better question really is, why would *you allow* someone else to have enough sway with your emotions to make you feel powerless? In order for you to be that angry with someone, you first have to care what their perception of you and your core beliefs are. Otherwise, it would be an unfunny joke, or a mild annoyance at best.

To give you an example using myself, since being me is the only area I'm truly an expert in, there is nothing off the table when it comes to humor. Even if I find it unfunny or tasteless, or it hits too close to home. It doesn't matter to me because how I feel about any issue, or my core belief about anything is not dependent on what you think of it or what you think of me. ( I'm using the collective you here OD and not you personally) There are a scant few whose perception of me matters one whit, and they are the only people who could possibly get inside my head enough to make me angry, but then again my love for them is so great that I still could not rise above annoyance to the level of true anger.

You also ask at what point is it ok to call them out? If you enjoy the back and forth with them, then it's always a good time to tell them to piss off and have a spirited discussion! If not, then it's easier to just ignore them and know that they will likely never get it. Too bad for them!

I don't know your brother nor his intent, but one thing to ponder if he is somewhat like myself, is that I only screw with those I love. I know it will irritate them, but I love pushing their buttons and getting them hot under the collar. The more irritated they get the louder I laugh. Then I let them off the hook and buy a round or calm them down a bit with other laughter, this time not at their expense  

An anecdote, I have a friend that is virulently liberal and feminist and all that entails, and the one time when we were all together and she went off on a rant, I gave her a small applause and told her," Ahh, that's so adorable that you're actually trying to think for yourself without consulting your boyfriend first! It's so cute that you're a li'l feminist." That got me an icy glare and the middle finger, before garnering a big smile from her. Why? Because she knows my heart and intent and actual true feelings even though I was not above going for the laugh in the moment. 

You would know best if he was trying to provoke you to get a rise in fun, or if he truly doesn't get it. If that's the case and you really care if he knows how you truly feel, then by all means let him have it with both barrels!


----------



## ODFFA

LeoGibson said:


> The better question really is, why would *you allow* someone else to have enough sway with your emotions to make you feel powerless? In order for you to be that angry with someone, you first have to care what their perception of you and your core beliefs are. Otherwise, it would be an unfunny joke, or a mild annoyance at best.
> 
> To give you an example using myself, since being me is the only area I'm truly an expert in, there is nothing off the table when it comes to humor. Even if I find it unfunny or tasteless, or it hits too close to home. It doesn't matter to me because how I feel about any issue, or my core belief about anything is not dependent on what you think of it or what you think of me. ( I'm using the collective you here OD and not you personally) There are a scant few whose perception of me matters one whit, and they are the only people who could possibly get inside my head enough to make me angry, but then again my love for them is so great that I still could not rise above annoyance to the level of true anger.
> 
> You also ask at what point is it ok to call them out? If you enjoy the back and forth with them, then it's always a good time to tell them to piss off and have a spirited discussion! If not, then it's easier to just ignore them and know that they will likely never get it. Too bad for them!
> 
> I don't know your brother nor his intent, but one thing to ponder if he is somewhat like myself, is that I only screw with those I love. I know it will irritate them, but I love pushing their buttons and getting them hot under the collar. The more irritated they get the louder I laugh. Then I let them off the hook and buy a round or calm them down a bit with other laughter, this time not at their expense
> 
> An anecdote, I have a friend that is virulently liberal and feminist and all that entails, and the one time when we were all together and she went off on a rant, I gave her a small applause and told her," Ahh, that's so adorable that you're actually trying to think for yourself without consulting your boyfriend first! It's so cute that you're a li'l feminist." That got me an icy glare and the middle finger, before garnering a big smile from her. Why? Because she knows my heart and intent and actual true feelings even though I was not above going for the laugh in the moment.
> 
> You would know best if he was trying to provoke you to get a rise in fun, or if he truly doesn't get it. If that's the case and you really care if he knows how you truly feel, then by all means let him have it with both barrels!



I don't want to rehash things unnecessarily or overkill this, but, since you kindly took the time to write me this (not sarcasm) I thought it deserved a response. Why do I care enough to be pissed off, you ask? Ok.....

1. I haven't been feeling my best (pretty evident from my most recent posts here) and I'm just more susceptible to getting angry instead of just mildly annoyed.

2. May not seem like it because of said recent posts, but this is the first time in yeeears I've gotten angry about his jokes..... and it's not because he hasn't been making them. And just for the record, let's make sure and add my dad to this equation. I'd just reached a kind of saturation point with it in different ways. Which is ok.

3. I got upset because I do indeed know he views women negatively. It's hard to believe, isn't it? Harder than to believe I'm just being a little over-sensitive. I get that. But I wouldn't be saying it or even taking offense if I didn't really believe it to be true.

4. It just plain hurts to have members of your own family harbour prejudices about people like you.

(I recently watched an atheist Bible study video on the part of Exodus that talks about God destroying Soddom and Gomorrah. You know, where two angels go to visit Lot and he offers up his two daughters to be gang raped? Yeah, they went to town with it. They could barely have said lewder, more ridiculous things, and I laughed really hard. Just for context. I don't assume ill-intent because I'm addicted to drama or am just a misanthrope. But where I do perceive ill-intent -- even the undercover kind -- it's..... not nice.)

Anyway, I out-sarcasm'd my dearest bro, and I'm not as angry anymore


----------



## Lil BigginZ

People who send you snapchats while they have it set at 3 seconds. Especially when they decide to fill up the entire text section and add writing//drawings over the pic. More annoying than pissed off.


----------



## Dromond

Rojodi said:


> Our master baiting wannabe?



Tip of the iceberg, man. Tip of the iceberg.


----------



## biglynch

Lil BigginZ said:


> People who send you snapchats while they have it set at 3 seconds. Especially when they decide to fill up the entire text section and add writing//drawings over the pic. More annoying than pissed off.



Totally agree. It drives me a bit mad too.


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> I don't want to rehash things unnecessarily or overkill this, but, since you kindly took the time to write me this (not sarcasm) I thought it deserved a response. Why do I care enough to be pissed off, you ask? Ok.....
> 
> .....Anyway, I out-sarcasm'd my dearest bro, and I'm not as angry anymore



First off, let me apologize for my somewhat rambling post. I tend to meander all around the point without always getting there when I post while drinking. 

It should have been made in two parts. In the first I was speaking more to the powerless feeling you had mentioned. You had every right to be pissed off at your brother, I was mostly trying to say that in personal relationships we as humans are only powerless if we give up the power to someone else. It was a roundabout way of trying to say don't let them under your skin and to stand up and give 'em hell!

The second part I was laying out the reason why some of us do things like that. Some of us like to aggravate those we love out of fun just to get a rise out of them. (I know, not one of my better traits.) If that was the case I was saying to serve it right back at him. From reading your posts I know you definitely have the wit to give it back as good as you get.

Anyways, I hope this was a little less rambling.


----------



## Esther

I made a new friend a few weeks ago who offered to help me get a job at his school when he heard mine was downsizing. We ran into each other a few times in groups and had a good time talking about our hometowns since they are nearby in Canada. Then one day he asked me what I did on the weekend, and I explained that I went to a nearby military base to visit my boyfriend. He read my message and has since stopped replying to everything and now ignores me in public.

THANKS. Nice to know my friendship is worthless and I am now undeserving of your help because you won't have the opportunity to possibly sleep with me.


----------



## tankyguy

Esther said:


> I made a new friend a few weeks ago who offered to help me get a job at his school when he heard mine was downsizing. We ran into each other a few times in groups and had a good time talking about our hometowns since they are nearby in Canada. Then one day he asked me what I did on the weekend, and I explained that I went to a nearby military base to visit my boyfriend. He read my message and has since stopped replying to everything and now ignores me in public.
> 
> THANKS. Nice to know my friendship is worthless and I am now undeserving of your help because you won't have the opportunity to possibly sleep with me.



Being a guy who's been in similar situations, either crushing on someone who I later found out was taken or someone who just wanted to be friends, I think his reaction sounds reasonable.

Things could have gone better of course, but they could have been worse. All in all, walking away is probably one of the better, mature ways of handing it, especially if his feelings are still raw.

I don't think it's fair to expect someone to stay in a relationship when they are not getting what they want from it just to please the other person. You wanted a friend and a career connection. He wanted a romantic relationship and/or sex. Should he should set his needs and feelings aside for yours? Would you do the same and sleep with him just because that's what he wanted? Neither would be right or fair.

It sucks because nobody gets what they want. You feel like he rejects your friendship. He also feels rejected and disappointed. But that's still better for both of you than a one-sided relationship, I think at least.


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> It sucks because nobody gets what they want. You feel like he rejects your friendship. He also feels rejected and disappointed. But that's still better for both of you than a one-sided relationship, I think at least.



This is always a particularly frustrating situation. 

I think a lot of the frustration for women happens when this is a _frequent_ occurrence, and it starts to feel like your friendship just isn't worth anything. In a sort of, "I want you THIS way, but that's the only way." 

But I think the male side is just as valid. Given the dynamics of romance, women don't have to deal with what men do nearly as much (meaning, unrequited feelings or rejection.) And with both sex AND romantic-crush feelings being possible explanations, it can be harder to empathize if you assume sex definitively plays a role. Since men are generally instructed to show less emotion, that makes sexualization, often, a more likely assumption (which is unfair.)

Pretty much everyone loses in these kinds of situations, and there's no good way to "fix" it. 

But...in regards to Esther's case, it's super shitty to lose out on career help because of it. If you offer to help someone, it shouldn't be contingent on anything like that.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> But...in regards to Esther's case, it's super shitty to lose out on career help because of it. If you offer to help someone, it shouldn't be contingent on anything like that.



The part of me that wants to see the good in people says that maybe he didn't _consciously_ make it contingent on anything, and at the time genuinely meant it, but now he's dealing with a reminder of a bruised heart and ego.

This is why I tend to not make promises like that. If I was in a position to help Esther I'd say nothing to her and put out some feelers and then come to her only if I came back with some leads. That way there's no expectations or disappointment on her part. Like the time a work acquaintance was moving; he didn't ask me and I didn't volunteer to help, but I made sure to be passing by that morning and offered on the spot. If I had been sick or couldn't make it, it would have been a disappointment to him. Instead my help was a pleasant surprise and I'd like to think he didn't feel as much social obligation to pay me back because I didn't make a show of giving up my Saturday to help him in front of other people.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I made a new friend a few weeks ago who offered to help me get a job at his school when he heard mine was downsizing. We ran into each other a few times in groups and had a good time talking about our hometowns since they are nearby in Canada. Then one day he asked me what I did on the weekend, and I explained that I went to a nearby military base to visit my boyfriend. He read my message and has since stopped replying to everything and now ignores me in public.
> 
> THANKS. Nice to know my friendship is worthless and I am now undeserving of your help because you won't have the opportunity to possibly sleep with me.



Think of it the other way - he lost out and you got saved from a lot of wasted time, energy, effort, and emotion.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

KHayes666 said:


> I post a picture of my fiancée or something that has to do with her and I get 33 likes and 9 comments.
> 
> I post something I wrote from the heart and I get two likes.
> 
> Everybody sucks



Your last sentence is the reason for the first.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Esther said:


> I made a new friend a few weeks ago who offered to help me get a job at his school when he heard mine was downsizing. We ran into each other a few times in groups and had a good time talking about our hometowns since they are nearby in Canada. Then one day he asked me what I did on the weekend, and I explained that I went to a nearby military base to visit *my boyfriend*



*immediately stops reading, puts on ignore list*


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> This is always a particularly frustrating situation.
> 
> I think a lot of the frustration for women happens when this is a _frequent_ occurrence, and it starts to feel like your friendship just isn't worth anything. In a sort of, "I want you THIS way, but that's the only way."



Having thought about it some more, I think this swings both ways. With trying not to sound resentful, I've always been the Funny Fat Guy with the women I know offline. At best, the guy they bring their broken computer to, official Lifter of Heavy Things(TM) and occasionally creeper repellant. Stereotypical man things (but you know, not Marvel's Man-Thing  ) that I feel like I fill in for when they don't have a real boyfriend or he's not around. But I'm never considered boyfriend material myself based on their turn downs. That too is equally frustrating I feel and I think is a form of "I want you THIS way, but that's the only way."

I guess all I know is one has to keep trying to make a connection with people and hope you get lucky and the other person wants the same kind of connection with you as you do with them. This won't always be the case. C'est la vie.


----------



## Esther

tankyguy said:


> Being a guy who's been in similar situations, either crushing on someone who I later found out was taken or someone who just wanted to be friends, I think his reaction sounds reasonable.
> 
> Things could have gone better of course, but they could have been worse. All in all, walking away is probably one of the better, mature ways of handing it, especially if his feelings are still raw.
> 
> I don't think it's fair to expect someone to stay in a relationship when they are not getting what they want from it just to please the other person. You wanted a friend and a career connection. He wanted a romantic relationship and/or sex. Should he should set his needs and feelings aside for yours? Would you do the same and sleep with him just because that's what he wanted? Neither would be right or fair.
> 
> It sucks because nobody gets what they want. You feel like he rejects your friendship. He also feels rejected and disappointed. But that's still better for both of you than a one-sided relationship, I think at least.



His expectations/reaction were not reasonable because he never expressed it to me. He was dishonest, and I was not. I was under the impression that his school needed somebody to work there, he heard that I needed a job, so he offered to hook me up.

So his intention was actually a relationship/sex? How the fuck was I supposed to know that when he approached it as offering to help me find a job? Am I supposed to assume that every person I meet in this country of the opposite sex just wants to sleep with me? Did I do something wrong by not immediately shouting out that I have a boyfriend? I didn't think it was relevant because I have plenty of male friends here, and he didn't act like this had anything to do with a sexual relationship.

The entire situation was absolutely ridiculous, and if he wanted sex he should have been honest about it instead of trying to lure me to work at his school with him. Then i could have spent this time seeking another job because I was honest about my intentions the entire time.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Think of it the other way - he lost out and you got saved from a lot of wasted time, energy, effort, and emotion.



It makes me feel a little better to view it this way. At least I didn't take the job and then end up in a horrible situation.



Cobra Verde said:


> *immediately stops reading, puts on ignore list*



Hahaha.



Amaranthine said:


> I think a lot of the frustration for women happens when this is a _frequent_ occurrence, and it starts to feel like your friendship just isn't worth anything. In a sort of, "I want you THIS way, but that's the only way."
> 
> But...in regards to Esther's case, it's super shitty to lose out on career help because of it. If you offer to help someone, it shouldn't be contingent on anything like that.



^^
This doesn't happen to me frequently, but I find it baffling when it does. I don't feel like I should be treated as if I have done something wrong or offensive by not being sexually available to somebody. I also don't like being treated as if I have been misleading because I didn't mention my relationship - *especially* when the person never expressed a desire for that. It's not like I was avoiding talking about it. It just was not at all relevant to anything we talked about when we ran into each other, nor was my boyfriend present at the time because he lives on a nearby military base. I mentioned it when it became relevant.

The only thing I did wrong here was mistakenly believe that somebody would offer me help without expecting something in return. I should have known better.


----------



## tankyguy

Esther said:


> His expectations/reaction were not reasonable because he never expressed it to me. He was dishonest, and I was not. I was under the impression that his school needed somebody to work there, he heard that I needed a job, so he offered to hook me up.
> 
> So his intention was actually a relationship/sex? How the fuck was I supposed to know that when he approached it as offering to help me find a job? Am I supposed to assume that every person I meet in this country of the opposite sex just wants to sleep with me? Did I do something wrong by not immediately shouting out that I have a boyfriend? I didn't think it was relevant because I have plenty of male friends here, and he didn't act like this had anything to do with a sexual relationship.



It's not for me to say anything for sure; I'm just going by what you said since you're the one who actually experienced this first hand. You have more of the details and I can't have your POV. Also, I apologize if it sounded like I was telling you how to feel. 

I was just offering my POV as a guy who's been on the other side of similar situations. I do think, again this is just my opinion, that of all the possible responses, him walking away was one of the better outcomes. He didn't flip out and blame you for 'leading him on'. He didn't become violent. He didn't linger and become a Nice Guy orbiter or stalker. By walking away, you don't have to see him or deal with him again (hopefully).




> This doesn't happen to me frequently, but I find it baffling when it does. I don't feel like I should be treated as if I have done something wrong or offensive by not being sexually available to somebody. I also don't like being treated as if I have been misleading because I didn't mention my relationship - *especially* when the person never expressed a desire for that. It's not like I was avoiding talking about it. It just was not at all relevant to anything we talked about when we ran into each other, nor was my boyfriend present at the time because he lives on a nearby military base. I mentioned it when it became relevant.



Nobody said you were being misleading or did anything wrong. Again, I apologize if it sounded like I was. I'm trying very hard to express that I don't necessarily believe _anyone_ is at fault.

But I do feel like you're now holding him to a double standard. You say you don't like being treated as if you have been misleading because you didn't mention your boyfriend in the few weeks you've known him, but you feel your ex-friend was misleading because he didn't confess an attraction to you in that same time frame. I don't think that's fair.

Setting aside he may have only developed romantic feelings for you _after_ extending the offer for job help and subsequently spending time with you, I don't think a few weeks knowing someone is an unreasonable amount of time to allow a guy to assess his feeling for someone or get up the nerve to ask them out romantically. I suspect when he was asking you what you did on the weekends, he was about to do just that.

I'm hesitant to automatically attribute malice or dishonesty to any guy who doesn't immediately lay himself bare. Not all guys are brimming with confidence to ask out someone they fancy before getting comfortable around them a while. I'm personally one of them.

I just wanted to better explain my viewpoint. I'm going drop the subject because you know your experience better than I. Just know that I'm in no way blaming you or feel you're at fault and you have my sympathy for a bad deal all around.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got laid off today at my job because I didn't advance far enough into the position and with fall coming up, they don't need so many cooks.


----------



## Saisha

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I got laid off today at my job because I didn't advance far enough into the position and with fall coming up, they don't need so many cooks.



So sorry this happened - been through it and it's rotten. Hope you find something better soon - and make sure you sign up for unemployment immediately!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I feel done with people, especially after today.


----------



## Surlysomething

Come give Mama a hug. :batting:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel done with people, especially after today.


----------



## Esther

tankyguy said:


> But I do feel like you're now holding him to a double standard. You say you don't like being treated as if you have been misleading because you didn't mention your boyfriend in the few weeks you've known him, but you feel your ex-friend was misleading because he didn't confess an attraction to you in that same time frame. I don't think that's fair.



He was misleading because he approached me to offer me an open position at his school - it's not like I was hounding him or asking about it - pulled me away from my job hunt and caused me to stop pursuing other options, then completely dumped the idea when he realized I had a boyfriend.

That is what I am upset about. This has nothing to do with double standards - me not immediately bringing up my boyfriend is *not* the same thing as pretending to help somebody find a job because you want to fuck them, then leaving them hanging when you discover that they are not sexually available. 

I was not misleading. I was honest the entire time. He was misleading - not because he didn't "confess" an attraction to me, but because he never actually gave a shit about helping me, he just wanted to help himself.

I understand what you are trying to get at, but trying to paint this guy as the scorned lover is ridiculous. He has not known me long enough to have been 'heartbroken' by any of this, nor did he know me well enough if he didn't even know I had a boyfriend. What this guy did was shitty. There is no way to sugar coat it.



tankyguy said:


> I do think, again this is just my opinion, that of all the possible responses, him walking away was one of the better outcomes. He didn't flip out and blame you for 'leading him on'. He didn't become violent. He didn't linger and become a Nice Guy orbiter or stalker. By walking away, you don't have to see him or deal with him again (hopefully).



I need to address this, too - just because somebody doesn't do something _worse_ does not mean what they did was right!


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel done with people, especially after today.



You ok friend?


----------



## bayone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel done with people, especially after today.



Does it help if I type the words "maple syrup?":eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> You ok friend?





bayone said:


> Does it help if I type the words "maple syrup?":eat2:



Love from two Canadians back to back. How can I ever be done with people?

Thank you all very much. You are too kind.


----------



## tankyguy

I have had it with these mother****in' cicadas in my mother****in' yard!

People keep denying climate change, but seriously, these things didn't used to be able to survive in Atlantic Canada. I had to _look up_ what the sound was on the internet because to me it was always the "stock hot summer sound effect they use in movies set in the South". :blink:


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow, totally ignored in all my Canadian glory.

Don't be knocking on my Canadian door anytime, fool.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Love from two Canadians back to back. How can I ever be done with people?
> 
> Thank you all very much. You are too kind.


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> I have had it with these mother****in' cicadas in my mother****in' yard!
> 
> People keep denying climate change, but seriously, these things didn't used to be able to survive in Atlantic Canada. I had to _look up_ what the sound was on the internet because to me it was always the "stock hot summer sound effect they use in movies set in the South". :blink:



Heh, cicadas ARE the background noise of summer. They're not THAT bad! I remember when I was little, it seemed fun to find the little "shells" that they shed all over the place. Granted, not so fun if you accidentally happen upon a live bug. Those mother(sorry for tainting your post like this)fuckers are huge.


----------



## Yakatori

An emergent sentience in insects is taking exception, feeling-somehow marginalized: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od-5gCO_PGE[/ame]


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> Heh, cicadas ARE the background noise of summer. They're not THAT bad! I remember when I was little, it seemed fun to find the little "shells" that they shed all over the place. Granted, not so fun if you accidentally happen upon a live bug. Those mother(sorry for tainting your post like this)fuckers are huge.



The sound doesn't bother me at all. It's the fact they're here now and they're not supposed to be. What's next? Fire ants? Africanized bees? Chupacabra?


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> The sound doesn't bother me at all. It's the fact they're here now and they're not supposed to be. What's next? Fire ants? Africanized bees? Chupacabra?



That's true...

As for my area, it's been a cooler summer than usual. You just took all our cicadas. I figure humans are inevitably going to stupidly destroy the world eventually...hopefully before insects gain full sentience :blink: Or perhaps that'll be the Earth's way of eliminating the problem, and we'll all be the victims of giant, genius insects. Not the apocalypse I was hoping for.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> That's true...
> 
> As for my area, it's been a cooler summer than usual. You just took all our cicadas.



We've got a number of weird bugs this year I don't recognize; long black beetles with a proboscis and red wings. Also some type slender green bug that looked like a cross between a grasshopper and a mantis that hopped/flew off my patio, to name a couple.



> I figure humans are inevitably going to stupidly destroy the world eventually...hopefully before insects gain full sentience :blink: Or perhaps that'll be the Earth's way of eliminating the problem, and we'll all be the victims of giant, genius insects. Not the apocalypse I was hoping for.



Now you've got me thinking about B-movies and the archive of MST3K I have to get around to watching.


----------



## Surlysomething

So much bullshit and talking about bullshit.

And chew with your fucking mouth closed and for the love of all things holy, I don't want to hear you try and get every tiny bit of yogurt out of your cup. One day you're going to bust through the plastic and stab yourself in the thigh.

Ugh. AND SHUT UP.


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> That's true...
> 
> As for my area, it's been a cooler summer than usual. You just took all our cicadas. I figure humans are inevitably going to stupidly destroy the world eventually...hopefully before insects gain full sentience :blink: Or perhaps that'll be the Earth's way of eliminating the problem, and we'll all be the victims of giant, genius insects. Not the apocalypse I was hoping for.





tankyguy said:


> We've got a number of weird bugs this year I don't recognize; long black beetles with a proboscis and red wings. Also some type slender green bug that looked like a cross between a grasshopper and a mantis that hopped/flew off my patio, to name a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've got me thinking about B-movies and the archive of MST3K I have to get around to watching.



Had a fight with a wasp on a train platform yesterday, and I do believe I may have looked a tiny bit mental to the people 30yards away as I punched and swore at what would have looked like fresh air.


----------



## tankyguy

biglynch said:


> Had a fight with a wasp on a train platform yesterday, and I do believe I may have looked a tiny bit mental to the people 30yards away as I punched and swore at what would have looked like fresh air.



Been there.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2074869&postcount=28


----------



## Rojodi

Barnes and Noble sending me recommendations for me to purchase Michael Savage's new piece of twit non-fiction.


----------



## MsBrightside

Amaranthine said:


> Heh, cicadas ARE the background noise of summer. They're not THAT bad!* I remember when I was little, it seemed fun to find the little "shells" that they shed all over the place.* Granted, not so fun if you accidentally happen upon a live bug. Those mother(sorry for tainting your post like this)fuckers are huge.


I still like finding cicada shells 


tankyguy said:


> We've got a number of weird bugs this year I don't recognize; long black beetles with a proboscis and red wings. Also some type slender green bug that looked like a cross between a grasshopper and a mantis that hopped/flew off my patio, to name a couple.


I have no idea what the weird red/black beetle was, but maybe the second one was a katydid (see below)? 
Meanwhile in Texas fire ants are everywhere, a friend of mine killed a rattlesnake in her yard this past spring with her son's baseball bat, and someone in my neighborhood found a wild alligator, so things could be worse. We also have scorpions, a bunch of lizards, little green tree frogs that suction themselves to windows and siding, love bugs, and chiggers. Climate change or not, I'm sending them all your way. 



biglynch said:


> Had a fight with a wasp on a train platform yesterday, and I do believe I may have looked a tiny bit mental to the people 30yards away as I punched and swore at what would have looked like fresh air.


 I do hope you weren't stung. At least it's better to look a bit mental than actually to be a bit mental. Not that the two are necessarily mutually exclusive.  

I killed a wasp in my house this summer; and if anyone had been watching, I'm sure I would have appeared unhinged also. I sprayed it with Raid, only it wasn't the type designed for wasps, so I kept spraying until it basically drowned in the stuff. I try to live and let live when it comes to insects/arachnids outdoors, but if they come inside they must die! 

View attachment katydid2.jpg


----------



## biglynch

MsBrightside said:


> I still like finding cicada shells
> 
> I have no idea what the weird red/black beetle was, but maybe the second one was a katydid (see below)?
> Meanwhile in Texas fire ants are everywhere, a friend of mine killed a rattlesnake in her yard this past spring with her son's baseball bat, and someone in my neighborhood found a wild alligator, so things could be worse. We also have scorpions, a bunch of lizards, little green tree frogs that suction themselves to windows and siding, love bugs, and chiggers. Climate change or not, I'm sending them all your way.
> 
> 
> I do hope you weren't stung. At least it's better to look a bit mental than actually to be a bit mental. Not that the two are necessarily mutually exclusive.
> 
> I killed a wasp in my house this summer; and if anyone had been watching, I'm sure I would have appeared unhinged also. I sprayed it with Raid, only it wasn't the type designed for wasps, so I kept spraying until it basically drowned in the stuff. I try to live and let live when it comes to insects/arachnids outdoors, but if they come inside they must die!



The bugs must die!


----------



## tankyguy

biglynch said:


> The bugs must die!



I'm from Buenos Aires, and I say kill 'em all!


----------



## spookytwigg

My body is unnecessarily achy today and it's doing my head in.


----------



## KHayes666

I conducted a phone interview with ex-NBA star Kenny Anderson

I've gone back and forth in emails with pro wrestling legend Jim Cornette.

I've done emailed interviews with 2 minor league baseball radio announcers and 3 players.

I've fought with dozens of male and female members of the community, some of which were high up in the hierarchy.

I've dated some pretty famous paysite models (for this community anyway)

I write a monthly sports column for a printed publication and I write for a basketball website........

Yet I can't, for the life of me, bring myself to say hi to this girl I knew in high school that I haven't seen for 10 years. Back when I was just an immature, inexperienced 17 year old kid I had a crush on her and its never gone away. Not that I'm trying to get in her pants since I'm engaged, but I'm too chicken just to say hi out of the possibility of rejection. Why is it I don't give a damn if I get into a fight with a paysite model, can conduct anxiety free interviews with famous athletes but someone I haven't seen in 10 years gives me the willies? 

What the heck?


----------



## Tad

kevin: at a guess-- your 'relationship' with her hasn't progressed since you were a nervous 17 your old, so it pulls up that old anxiety (at a guess). Also, if she rejects you now it would also sort of be a post-hoc rejection of your 17 year old self, sealing off one of those 'would it have worked out?' daydreams in a brutal way.

I'd suggest spending a bit of time thinking about how you would want to interact with her now, as adults, and see if that helps you get out of that nervous mind-set. Good luck sorting it out, one way or another.


----------



## KHayes666

Tad said:


> kevin: at a guess-- your 'relationship' with her hasn't progressed since you were a nervous 17 your old, so it pulls up that old anxiety (at a guess). Also, if she rejects you now it would also sort of be a post-hoc rejection of your 17 year old self, sealing off one of those 'would it have worked out?' daydreams in a brutal way.
> 
> I'd suggest spending a bit of time thinking about how you would want to interact with her now, as adults, and see if that helps you get out of that nervous mind-set. Good luck sorting it out, one way or another.



How I'd interact with her now is "Hi how are ya, what's new?" Only problem is, she'd probably be like "what the f does HE want" given my past reputation. 

Its more of I can carry an adult conversation but I'm not sure if she can. I grew up in yuppie town and I wasn't a yuppie, so not sure if those feelings ever go away. Some people mature, some don't.


----------



## MsBrightside

tankyguy said:


> I'm from Buenos Aires, and I say kill 'em all!


, a Starship Troopers/giant alien bug reference! (I confess I had to look it up--I'm so clueless that I really thought for a minute that you might be from Buenos Aires. :blush 

To keep this post on topic, I'm mad that I wasted 1997 in the lab, when I could have been having fun and watching action-packed sci-fi movies.


----------



## tankyguy

MsBrightside said:


> , a Starship Troopers/giant alien bug reference! (I confess I had to look it up--I'm so clueless that I really thought for a minute that you might be from Buenos Aires. :blush



Don't feel bad. A couple people also missed the reference and PMed me asking if I was really from there. Sadly no. Just a garden variety hoser.





> To keep this post on topic, I'm mad that I wasted 1997 in the lab, when I could have been having fun and watching action-packed sci-fi movies.



There's always Netflix! If you do go looking, stick with the first 'Troopers' movie. It's dumb fun and cheese, and Neil Patrick Harris fans will probably dig it, but the direct to video/DVD sequels are terrible.


----------



## Rojodi

All these "Fantasy Football" messages I'm receiving on Yahoo, Twitter, and Facebook. God, I am NOT playing FF and will never!!


----------



## Librarygirl

Friend at work is back to being dismissive and cold again and I really want to say something / call him out on it but don't know how without making things worse. This is the person who encouraged me to spend hours chatting and randomly sharing stuff and having a laugh last year. Now he is all abrupt and sometimes seems impatient even if I go to ask him about professional things. New low yesterday when I went to seek advice following complaints about my reading room service from academics (he is an academic and whilst not involved, knows these people). These complaints are mainly about things I don't have the power to change but I like to think our friendly service and willingness to help mitigate factors like short opening hours. He then tries to fob me off on a a load of other people (can't u ask x etc). Then says 'oh I've heard people talking about it, lots of people hate the reading room'. I don't think I'm over sensitive but even if this were true it seems a bit tactless. I mean, I wouldn't rock up and say 'loads of people hate your lectures / book'. This is someone who in the past has been kind and supportive to me and I was just taken aback. I have in equal measure always helped him out. Yes it is our closeness I miss too, but I just don't get how even stress and being busy can explain a complete personality change. He used to really value my work and made me feel I was doing a great job but now it's like he couldn't give a damn and I'm just good for a talk to a group/ but of book fetching when it suits.


----------



## CleverBomb

Rojodi said:


> All these "Fantasy Football" messages I'm receiving on Yahoo, Twitter, and Facebook. God, I am NOT playing FF and will never!!


And then the Handsome Prince dropped back in the pocket, went long, and the Beautiful Princess caught the ball in the end zone and landed in bounds, and they all lived happily ever after. 

THE END.


----------



## MsBrightside

Librarygirl said:


> Friend at work is back to being dismissive and cold again and I really want to say something / call him out on it but don't know how without making things worse. This is the person who encouraged me to spend hours chatting and randomly sharing stuff and having a laugh last year. Now he is all abrupt and sometimes seems impatient even if I go to ask him about professional things. New low yesterday when I went to seek advice following complaints about my reading room service from academics (he is an academic and whilst not involved, knows these people). These complaints are mainly about things I don't have the power to change but I like to think our friendly service and willingness to help mitigate factors like short opening hours. He then tries to fob me off on a a load of other people (can't u ask x etc). Then says 'oh I've heard people talking about it, lots of people hate the reading room'. I don't think I'm over sensitive but even if this were true it seems a bit tactless. I mean, I wouldn't rock up and say 'loads of people hate your lectures / book'. This is someone who in the past has been kind and supportive to me and I was just taken aback. I have in equal measure always helped him out. Yes it is our closeness I miss too, but I just don't get how even stress and being busy can explain a complete personality change. He used to really value my work and made me feel I was doing a great job but now it's like he couldn't give a damn and I'm just good for a talk to a group/ but of book fetching when it suits.



Hi, Librarygirl. I've read some of your other posts about this person and am pretty much as bewildered as you are. Unless there has been some type of misunderstanding that you are not aware of, it's hard to comprehend how his attitude could change so completely. I am not trying to make a joke in poor taste but asking you seriously if he could be taking some kind of mood-altering medication for something like bipolar disorder? I don't have much experience with people struggling with this issue, except for a former colleague and an extended family member; but, from what I understand, the behavior of the affected people can be significantly different in their medicated and unmedicated states, and an unmedicated person affected by the disorder can go through positive and negative emotional cycles. 

The only reason I bring this up is to suggest that the change in his demeanor toward you doesn't mean that you did anything wrong, or that you are any less lovely, sweet, and intelligent a person now than before. He obviously has his own issues to deal with; and, whatever they may be, they likely have nothing to do with any self-perceived missteps on your part.

I'm just sorry that you have been hurt as a result and hope that you can find your way clear to regain the closeness you once had or accept that things have changed irrevocably and look forward to the next chapter in your life. (Sorry for the book reference, Librarygirl, but it seemed fitting.) Hugs to you.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Rojodi said:


> All these "Fantasy Football" messages I'm receiving on Yahoo, Twitter, and Facebook. God, I am NOT playing FF and will never!!


I do not know about the other places but on Facebook you can block all games including Fantasy Football.. might wanna give it a try.


----------



## fat hiker

Librarygirl said:


> Friend at work is back to being dismissive and cold again and I really want to say something / call him out on it but don't know how without making things worse. This is the person who encouraged me to spend hours chatting and randomly sharing stuff and having a laugh last year. Now he is all abrupt and sometimes seems impatient even if I go to ask him about professional things. New low yesterday when I went to seek advice following complaints about my reading room service from academics (he is an academic and whilst not involved, knows these people). (snipped)..



I want to chime in supporting Ms. Brightside's hypothesis - he sounds like a class bipolar case, or some other personality disorder. I worked for a bipolar man once, and this turn from engaged to absolutely cold sounds very familiar.

Which is all to say that, hard as it is to fathom, it's not your fault, and not your problem - though obviously it hurts. 

Do try to find some support elsewhere on campus, and feel free to vent here further!


----------



## Rojodi

Ohio Lady said:


> I do not know about the other places but on Facebook you can block all games including Fantasy Football.. might wanna give it a try.



Facebook FF posts are blocked. I sent a few Twitter followers to stop direct messaging me about who to pick for their teams: I don't care about it.


----------



## Librarygirl

MsBrightside said:


> Hi, Librarygirl. I've read some of your other posts about this person and am pretty much as bewildered as you are. Unless there has been some type of misunderstanding that you are not aware of, it's hard to comprehend how his attitude could change so completely. I am not trying to make a joke in poor taste but asking you seriously if he could be taking some kind of mood-altering medication for something like bipolar disorder? I don't have much experience with people struggling with this issue, except for a former colleague and an extended family member; but, from what I understand, the behavior of the affected people can be significantly different in their medicated and unmedicated states, and an unmedicated person affected by the disorder can go through positive and negative emotional cycles.
> 
> The only reason I bring this up is to suggest that the change in his demeanor toward you doesn't mean that you did anything wrong, or that you are any less lovely, sweet, and intelligent a person now than before. He obviously has his own issues to deal with; and, whatever they may be, they likely have nothing to do with any self-perceived missteps on your part.
> 
> I'm just sorry that you have been hurt as a result and hope that you can find your way clear to regain the closeness you once had or accept that things have changed irrevocably and look forward to the next chapter in your life. (Sorry for the book reference, Librarygirl, but it seemed fitting.) Hugs to you.





fat hiker said:


> I want to chime in supporting Ms. Brightside's hypothesis - he sounds like a class bipolar case, or some other personality disorder. I worked for a bipolar man once, and this turn from engaged to absolutely cold sounds very familiar.
> 
> Which is all to say that, hard as it is to fathom, it's not your fault, and not your problem - though obviously it hurts.
> 
> Do try to find some support elsewhere on campus, and feel free to vent here further!



Thank you both so much for this. If it was just a case of 'he's not that into you', I'd walk away. But I've known this man for years and it is just so perplexing. Ironic that in my appraisal in January my boss commented on the excellent working relationship said friend and I have. I do think it goes beyond being busy as it isn't just that he can't chat and ignores less serious emails - it's actually getting so he isn't even being professionally that civil. I did wonder at first if he had just 'gone over to the dark side' and become a management person too self-important to be involved with someone on my level, but that would be massively out of character. And in between times he'll be all smiley or we will have the odd little chat like old times. 

I'm not sure about bi-polar - it's not something I know much about, but I did wonder if it was that maybe he had some medical issue and stress about that / medication side effects were affecting him. It isn't just me, though I guess I'm more perceptive because of our past closeness - he generally isn't so cheery, talkative with anyone and others have noticed this. Another thought was that it is depression and maybe he just can't be bothered with anyone else's issues, is sometimes not able to put on an 'acting appearance'. It is very erratic and every so often it's like he is the 'old' him and sweet again. There's been a few times he's actually veered into saying something slightly mean, but I think the first couple of times I put it down to my own sensitivity following my head injury earlier in the year. I can see now it is more than that as even when he was talking to me on Friday, it was like he was really closed off and there was a coldness in his eyes that I've never seen before. He wasn't really reacting to some of the things i was saying. It's hard as most of the time when we talk it is just us - I wish someone could be a fly on the wall! I did wonder about asking one of his admin assistants if he is ok in a casual way as I know them quite well. Doesn't help that I had this bizarre and vivid dream out of the blue that he was crying and really upset and I was holding him.

I have a meeting with him on Tuesday and wonder whether to say anything about how Friday's conversation upset me / that what he said was pretty tactless and to explain that I miss how we used to chat and that if there is anything wrong, I'm there for him. It's getting so I'm nervous as it hurts so much to be greeted by this 'stranger' instead of the cheery, jokey, sweet man with big warm hugs.

Wittering over....Thank you so much for your kindness both of you.


----------



## Archetypus

Librarygirl said:


> Thank you both so much for this. If it was just a case of 'he's not that into you', I'd walk away. But I've known this man for years and it is just so perplexing. Ironic that in my appraisal in January my boss commented on the excellent working relationship said friend and I have. I do think it goes beyond being busy as it isn't just that he can't chat and ignores less serious emails - it's actually getting so he isn't even being professionally that civil. I did wonder at first if he had just 'gone over to the dark side' and become a management person too self-important to be involved with someone on my level, but that would be massively out of character. And in between times he'll be all smiley or we will have the odd little chat like old times.
> 
> I'm not sure about bi-polar - it's not something I know much about, but I did wonder if it was that maybe he had some medical issue and stress about that / medication side effects were affecting him. It isn't just me, though I guess I'm more perceptive because of our past closeness - he generally isn't so cheery, talkative with anyone and others have noticed this. Another thought was that it is depression and maybe he just can't be bothered with anyone else's issues, is sometimes not able to put on an 'acting appearance'. It is very erratic and every so often it's like he is the 'old' him and sweet again. There's been a few times he's actually veered into saying something slightly mean, but I think the first couple of times I put it down to my own sensitivity following my head injury earlier in the year. I can see now it is more than that as even when he was talking to me on Friday, it was like he was really closed off and there was a coldness in his eyes that I've never seen before. He wasn't really reacting to some of the things i was saying. It's hard as most of the time when we talk it is just us - I wish someone could be a fly on the wall! I did wonder about asking one of his admin assistants if he is ok in a casual way as I know them quite well. Doesn't help that I had this bizarre and vivid dream out of the blue that he was crying and really upset and I was holding him.
> 
> I have a meeting with him on Tuesday and wonder whether to say anything about how Friday's conversation upset me / that what he said was pretty tactless and to explain that I miss how we used to chat and that if there is anything wrong, I'm there for him. It's getting so I'm nervous as it hurts so much to be greeted by this 'stranger' instead of the cheery, jokey, sweet man with big warm hugs.
> 
> Wittering over....Thank you so much for your kindness both of you.




You might just ask him? Since he is a Friend & all . . .

To be honest, if you're even half as clingy toward him in life as you are here, maybe he has noticed & is trying to avoid the Dreaded Talk while trying to spare your feelings. Maybe you should learn to take a hint.

One thing is for sure, the most effective thing you can & should do is disregard the advice of weirdos on the internet simply because they champion your paper thin diagnosis on the state of his mental health. As if.


----------



## biglynch

Archetypus said:


> You might just ask him? Since he is a Friend & all . . .
> 
> To be honest, if you're even half as clingy toward him in life as you are here, maybe he has noticed & is trying to avoid the Dreaded Talk while trying to spare your feelings. Maybe you should learn to take a hint.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the most effective thing you can & should do is disregard the advice of weirdos on the internet simply because they champion your paper thin diagnosis on the state of his mental health. As if.



To be honest you're a pointless poster who rarely if ever has anything but mean spirited things to say. If you believe the people on this forum to be weirdos then fuck off already. Nobody cares about your opinion. Where on the flip side librarygirl is actually a valued poster.


----------



## Archetypus

biglynch said:


> To be honest you're a pointless poster who rarely if ever has anything but mean spirited things to say. If you believe the people on this forum to be weirdos then fuck off already. Nobody cares about your opinion. Where on the flip side librarygirl is actually a valued poster.



Thanks, fella. Feel better now? Good.

All of your name calling & tantrums aside, I feel as if I offered a fair insight into a situation the young lady posts about often enough. Sorry if you didn't like it. You'll live.

Even though justifying myself to you is beneath me, it's simple enough: she was given bad advice. I offered a counter that is simply better grounded in reality. If you disagree, try articulating that next time instead of rattling your unimpressive sabre.

Also, I feel as if the majority of my posts have been of a very benign, if somewhat banal, tone. When in Rome, after all . . . 

I'm not such a bad fellow, once you get to know me. 

Smell ya later, Mutton Chops.


----------



## biglynch

Its not about feeling better. I find it interesting that you feel I'm name calling, and that I was having a tantrum. Remember you branded people weird. The simple point is what I said is a fact. 

I couldn't care less of whether you feel you need to justify your comments or not, or if you believe me to be above or below you. I'm not here to impress you with my words of wisdom. I'm a simple man with a simple tongue. You are a bully who picks situations when others are at their lowest, to throw his shitty 2 cents in. 

Fact.


----------



## MsBrightside

Archetypus, you're absolutely right about not being able to know someone from a few words posted on the internet; something that's probably good for all of us to keep in mind. I probably should not have tried to come up with a specific example based on so little information; but my primary point was that there could be lots of reasons behind his behavior, and they don't necessarily have anything to do with her. Your apparent disagreement with that point doesn't seem to have any stronger basis. 

If you have helpful insights to share, have you considered offering them with a bit more sensitivity? All of us struggle with one thing or another, and attempting to show a little empathy doesn't seem like a bad thing to me.


----------



## fat hiker

Archetypus said:


> ..., if you're even half as clingy toward him in life as you are here, maybe he has noticed & is trying to avoid the Dreaded Talk while trying to spare your feelings. Maybe you should learn to take a hint...



And you talk about bad advice, not based on reality? 

Reality is that there's nothing in her postings that comes across as clingy - unless you see all females who want to talk as 'clingy'.

Perhaps you should learn to take a hint, and do better analysis of postings before jumping to conclusions. Even better, ask questions and join in the conversation, before descending from Olympus and declaring us all fools.


----------



## Archetypus

MsBrightside said:


> Archetypus, you're absolutely right about not being able to know someone from a few words posted on the internet; something that's probably good for all of us to keep in mind. I probably should not have tried to come up with a specific example based on so little information; but my primary point was that there could be lots of reasons behind his behavior, and they don't necessarily have anything to do with her. Your apparent disagreement with that point doesn't seem to have any stronger basis.
> 
> If you have helpful insights to share, have you considered offering them with a bit more sensitivity? All of us struggle with one thing or another, and attempting to show a little empathy doesn't seem like a bad thing to me.




MsBrightside, fair enough.

A careful reading of my initial post will show that I don't necessarily disagree with your point, it's just that I think one should always be sure to _first_ take careful stock of the role they play in their own lives before projecting blame & avoiding responsibility.

I'm empathetic enough. Out of the dozens, or scores, of posts made about this man, anonymously & without his consent, this is the first I've addressed the issue...because "sensitivity". And I may have even left this post unremarked as well, had you & that other dude not piped up about that 'bipolar personality disorder' or 'its-not-you-its-him' crap.

You seem like like a decent person, Brightside. So it's with respect when I say that I am always skeptical of the advice of people who formulate opinion without fact & value emotion over truth.


----------



## Amaranthine

MsBrightside said:


> Archetypus, you're absolutely right about not being able to know someone from a few words posted on the internet;



I agree with this more than anything else. 

As for the situation...I remember reading things in the past, and I'm not currently feeling very efficient at stalking, but does this friend have a significant other of some sort? 

Because with the amount you tend to analyze your relationship with him on here, it _may_ be obvious how you feel and that may affect how consistently he can view your friendship and interact with you. 

Additionally, specifically because you do focus on all the nuances of the social interaction, you may be reading way too into it. Like...it could be very much the case that none of those things cross his mind; he's just acting how he's naturally inclined to act and that might be inconsistent. It may not even occur to him that the fluctuations are bothering you. I know I can personally blow very hot and cold with friendships, because I tend to see them casually. I just don't have the energy to give everyone my full attention all the time; but it doesn't mean I regard them any less highly. 

But, the surest (albeit, potentially, least kind) point I can make here is that if you keep on putting so much effort/analysis/emotion into this friendship, you're probably on the road to driving yourself a little crazy. It maybe kind-of seems like he has way too much of a hold on your neurotransmitters (if you want to be reductionist about it...) for someone in his position (if he does have an SO or is just not interested) for you to ever feel peaceful over it. Have you ever considered taking a step back to see if _he_ seeks you out for socialization? That can serve as a decent litmus test and gives him the opportunity to feel the lack of your presence in his life.


----------



## Librarygirl

Thanks Amaranthine. I appreciate the advice. I have been largely avoiding him until joint projects have meant I've needed to seek him out again. I know it prob sounds like I just can't accept he's not into me, but this all started to be more than casual friendship because he kept seeking me out, randomly joining me at tea breaks, making me late for work duties, finding reasons to work together, asking if I still heard from my ex- boyfriend etc- just seems like as soon as I started to enjoy this he backed off. Other people have noticed he seems withdrawn too, so it may be just him and noting to do with any of us.


But- I get what you are saying about taking things personally/ having too much wrapped up in this friendship and think I will just avoid him as far as is possible at work- he will either come back or not, but either way I'll get more peace of mind. 

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm still pissed at Scotland. How do you fuck that up after bitching about the English for 1000 years?
Perhaps I should just be happy for them that they didn't fuck up worse and accidentally elect ISIS...


----------



## Saoirse

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm still pissed at Scotland. How do you fuck that up after bitching about the English for 1000 years?
> Perhaps I should just be happy for them that they didn't fuck up worse and accidentally elect ISIS...



yup. William Wallace is turning in his grave. just think of all the Braveheart memes we wouldve seen.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

People bitching about topics that they then make obvious they know nothing about. 



Cobra Verde said:


> I'm still pissed at Scotland. How do you fuck that up after bitching about the English for 1000 years?
> Perhaps I should just be happy for them that they didn't fuck up worse and accidentally elect ISIS...



wow you're clearly American. and... 1000 years? think you need to do a lot of studying.


----------



## Cobra Verde

No, I was right, they first started bitching about the English on September 22, 1014 at 6:39 PM. 
That's just basic history.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Saoirse said:


> yup. William Wallace is turning in his grave. just think of all the Braveheart memes we wouldve seen.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Yes, thought so.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My manager has slowly stripped me off all reaponsibility and freedom. As a self directed, motivated person i can actually feel myself withdrawing and doing less, because if i do less she can have less opportunities to harrass me. I hate managers who are emotional, give mixed feedback and blame everything on you.

I dont mind feedback, but i hate being actively limited and sabotaged at every turn. Why are female managers so hard to deal with? Seriously, stop being an emotional nutcase and do your job! I am sure there are some really good ones out there, but i have never personally met any...

Grr!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My manager has slowly stripped me off all reaponsibility and freedom. As a self directed, motivated person i can actually feel myself withdrawing and doing less, because if i do less she can have less opportunities to harrass me. I hate managers who are emotional, give mixed feedback and blame everything on you.
> 
> I dont mind feedback, but i hate being actively limited and sabotaged at every turn. Why are female managers so hard to deal with? Seriously, stop being an emotional nutcase and do your job! I am sure there are some really good ones out there, but i have never personally met any...
> 
> Grr!!



Ugh--that is about the worst, in my mind. I'd even prefer outright hostile to that sort of thing. (and it is not only women, mind you....)

I hope you can find an exit from this situation. That sort of thing is just a toxic soup you don't want to be ingesting five days a week :-(


----------



## Saoirse

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I dont mind feedback, but i hate being actively limited and sabotaged at every turn. Why are female managers so hard to deal with? Seriously, stop being an emotional nutcase and do your job! I am sure there are some really good ones out there, but i have never personally met any...
> 
> Grr!!



There ARE great female managers and its sad that you had to stoop so low as to lump all females with authority in one big, sexist pot.

My manager is female and SHE'S AMAZING.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I specifically said i am sure there are some - but i have not had a single good female manager. Conversely, every male one has been amazing. Thats jusst been my experience...i wish i had experienced your situation - and still hope to...But so far i am nil on the good experiences. I dont mean - oh, she is so mean...i mean in the hr violation kind of way. 

I cant communicate to you how intimidating it is to be harrassed, sexually or professionally. Ironically, if it was man, hr would step in much faster...because they dont deem it as remotely possible for a woman to harrass another woman. And THAT is sexist too.

Perhaps i worded it poorly, but at the same time - it IS my experience...and i hope some day it will change.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> There ARE great female managers and its sad that you had to stoop so low as to lump all females with authority in one big, sexist pot.
> 
> My manager is female and SHE'S AMAZING.



There's a female manager at work...I'm in love with all 5 feet of her.


----------



## Yakatori

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "_My manager has slowly stripped me off all..._"


Can't start off a post like that and it winds up being about actual harassment/work.



Saoirse said:


> "_...My manager is female and SHE'S AMAZING._"


Certainly, a manager can be female and AMAZING. And sadistic and cruel and loveable (to someone..), all at the same time. Being highly effective at something deemed important is a common pathway for how some people also _manage_ to get away with a certain degree of dysfunction.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> "_...if it was man, hr would step in much faster...because..._"


Meh...maybe. Maybe that's how it is at your company. For now. But, different companies have different priorities, work culture(s) in different areas, etc...polices & implementation that, at times, more or less reflects that. Hard to know more precisely until you've worked all around (a particular company) for a while.

Because, of course, in whatever little pocket or work-group you happen to find yourself in, it can all change pretty quickly with the exchange of a few personnel in a key spots. Like, it might be (at least partly) that she's putting the screws to you because that's how they're doing it to her. And that's just rough, being at the bottom of that pile that it all rolls down off of...

Especially because she could very well be on her way out. Or not. So, that's why you hear people say that good people generally don't leave companies. It's managers/management that they flee from... Depending on what you have invested there, it may or may not be worth it for you to flee your boss.

Can't really know until you actively begin to research what opportunities are out there for you.


----------



## loopytheone

My ex wont leave me the hell alone. It has been six months since we split up and I have moved on. I've already had to block him on every website we have together and now he is going to a group I am an admin in on deviantART and saying I have forced him out of the group because he 'can't stand the pain of seeing his ex's art' with everything else happening to him and generally slagging me off.

I haven't risen to it and have just ignored him and he has now left the group anyway but I am getting seriously pissed off that he wont leave me alone.


----------



## shandyman

loopytheone said:


> My ex wont leave me the hell alone. It has been six months since we split up and I have moved on. I've already had to block him on every website we have together and now he is going to a group I am an admin in on deviantART and saying I have forced him out of the group because he 'can't stand the pain of seeing his ex's art' with everything else happening to him and generally slagging me off.
> 
> I haven't risen to it and have just ignored him and he has now left the group anyway but I am getting seriously pissed off that he wont leave me alone.



Keep ignoring him, rising to it will just make him feel more important. Sometimes it just takes people a very long time to get the message!


----------



## Treach

loopytheone said:


> My ex wont leave me the hell alone. It has been six months since we split up and I have moved on. I've already had to block him on every website we have together and now he is going to a group I am an admin in on deviantART and saying I have forced him out of the group because he 'can't stand the pain of seeing his ex's art' with everything else happening to him and generally slagging me off.
> 
> I haven't risen to it and have just ignored him and he has now left the group anyway but I am getting seriously pissed off that he wont leave me alone.



Yeesh. Well, continue to not engage him on his ploys for your attention and hopefully he'll stop being a jackass sooner rather than later.

As for what's making me pissed off? My DM killed my barbarian in the first session of our new campaign. Seems like a lame thing to be pissed about, but I was looking forward to the game as an escape from what has been a shitty couple of weeks, and then I died. Womp womp.


----------



## Tad

Treach said:


> As for what's making me pissed off? My DM killed my barbarian in the first session of our new campaign. Seems like a lame thing to be pissed about, but I was looking forward to the game as an escape from what has been a shitty couple of weeks, and then I died. Womp womp.



That sucks  I hope it was accidental (new characters can be fragile and dice can be fickle), but still....DM, handle with care--characters are precious to players (usually). We have hopes and dreams for them, so it isn't just a matter of filling in a new sheet of paper.


----------



## lille

Our fridge keeps turning itself off and not turning back on unless you unplug it and plug it back in. We had the repair guy out twice. First he removed built up dust. Then he replaced the broken sensor. I have no idea what the hell the problem is now but I just went grocery shopping yesterday after not being able to keep things in the fridge for a week. Not happy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

That the headset I wanted was $80 on WalMarts website, $99 in store (the $80 was only if I bought ONLINE and then went into the store to get it, WTf?), and then since I didn't want to wait, I went ahead and bout it then and there for the $20 extra dollars, and it had $8 in tax... This damn thing better be GOOD. I just spent $107 freaking dollars. The gamer life is hard... But glad I at least have a JOB now. It's ridiculous they can play with prices like that though, if you advertise $80 on the website you should be able to walk in and get it for $80. So dumb.


----------



## Treach

Tad said:


> That sucks  I hope it was accidental (new characters can be fragile and dice can be fickle), but still....DM, handle with care--characters are precious to players (usually). We have hopes and dreams for them, so it isn't just a matter of filling in a new sheet of paper.



It was accidental but also still the GMs fault; he picked a random CR +3 monster out of the book and determined we could handle it no problem. Turns out we could handle it, just with problem.


----------



## djudex

My neck is killing me and has been since Friday  Hot showers, drugs and heating pads have helped alleviate it somewhat but it persists! I need a volunteer FFA to come by and work this knot out of my neck!


----------



## MsBrightside

djudex said:


> My neck is killing me and has been since Friday  Hot showers, drugs and heating pads have helped alleviate it somewhat but it persists! I need a volunteer FFA to come by and work this knot out of my neck!



Aw, that sounds miserable. All that traveling you said you did this past week probably didn't help matters any. I hope you feel better soon and/or find a willing masseuse who's closer than Texas.


----------



## djudex

MsBrightside said:


> Aw, that sounds miserable. All that traveling you said you did this past week probably didn't help matters any. I hope you feel better soon and/or find a willing masseuse who's closer than Texas.



Thank Ms., doing housework and stretches are loosening things up slowly but surely!


----------



## x0emnem0x

WIC... Ugh. I'm glad people use it and those who actually need it get to use the assistance, but when I have a lady come through my lane with like 5 different WIC checks, putting stuff up on the conveyor belt and obviously paid no attention to what she was buying, not only does it make her frustrated because her WIC check doesn't cover all of it, but I then have to void certain items which sometimes doesn't work and ends up leading me to void the entire order and start all over, not to mention my line then gets back up like... please pay attention to what you're buying and how much you have to spend before you get in the line.


----------



## Yakatori

Where I shop, they make people do WIC as a completely separate order. As in, they put up all of their WIC items first and run that through, with the checks and everything. The cashier then calls out (like Peyton Manning) anything that isn't covered, at which point the customer can just put it aside; where I assume a re-stocker eventually comes by to pick it up. Then they complete that transaction before compiling the rest of the items in a separate order.

And, actually, come to think of it; they have a whole separate line for WIC. Like, a certain cashier or two is a designated WIC queue and everyone with WIC is diverted over to them. 

Then again, there are a lot of other things about that place that don't make a lot of sense. Like why the deli always takes so long....


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yakatori said:


> Where I shop, they make people do WIC as a completely separate order. As in, they put up all of their WIC items first and run that through, with the checks and everything. The cashier then calls out (like Peyton Manning) anything that isn't covered, at which point the customer can just put it aside; where I assume a re-stocker eventually comes by to pick it up. Then they complete that transaction before compiling the rest of the items in a separate order.
> 
> And, actually, come to think of it; they have a whole separate line for WIC. Like, a certain cashier or two is a designated WIC queue and everyone with WIC is diverted over to them.



Yeah, we have no special lanes for it. I wish we did... people just come in the regular lanes with everyone else, and at first I was told to "turn off my light" while I do it, so no one else would come into my lane and get frustrated that I was taking too long, but last time I did that they had me turn it back on... So it's like WTF? It's just frustrating especially like I said, when they don't pay a damn bit of attention to what they've put in their carts. Like this lady just put it all up there, I had to ask her to sort them out by which check was paying for what items, because she had like 5 of them, and then she kept having too many items... Just so frustrating.


----------



## Tad

What is WIC? (I'm assuming some sort of food stamp type program, by the sounds of it?)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> What is WIC? (I'm assuming some sort of food stamp type program, by the sounds of it?)



Yes. Stands for Women, Infants, Children. Food assistance program for women and pregnant women or new moms... basically to help you eat healthier. i.e. - milk, juice, eggs, cheese, cereal, dry beans or peas, and peanut butter. They give you these checks with only certain types of items you guy buy, must be certain brands/types, a certain quantity, and a certain amount.


----------



## Ohio Lady

2 weeks filled out a work order for the manager to fix my garbage disposal and it still isn't fixed and he has not even come up to see what is wrong with it..


----------



## Oona

Currently battling with the venue for my wedding. Getting the woman to email me is like pulling teeth. It takes her a week or more to get back to me.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

x0emnem0x said:


> That the headset I wanted was $80 on WalMarts website, $99 in store (the $80 was only if I bought ONLINE and then went into the store to get it, WTf?), and then since I didn't want to wait, I went ahead and bout it then and there for the $20 extra dollars, and it had $8 in tax... This damn thing better be GOOD. I just spent $107 freaking dollars. The gamer life is hard... But glad I at least have a JOB now. It's ridiculous they can play with prices like that though, if you advertise $80 on the website you should be able to walk in and get it for $80. So dumb.



Items sold online are usually stored in warehouses out of town. Much much cheaper than being placed on the shelves of a shop in town (high business rent/rates) by an assistant who is being paid to do so, then sitting in that shop with it's bright lights, displays, psychologically thought out shelving arrangements etc etc. It's all the extra overheads that make the headset more expensive in store. If you were able to order it then collect in-store at the cheaper price that is almost always because lots of items ordered from the out of town warehouse, are delivered to stores for customers to collect them, rather than posting them out. It's all really about the costs involved , so it's not dumb.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ruby Ripples said:


> Items sold online are usually stored in warehouses out of town. Much much cheaper than being placed on the shelves of a shop in town (high business rent/rates) by an assistant who is being paid to do so, then sitting in that shop with it's bright lights, displays, psychologically thought out shelving arrangements etc etc. It's all the extra overheads that make the headset more expensive in store. If you were able to order it then collect in-store at the cheaper price that is almost always because lots of items ordered from the out of town warehouse, are delivered to stores for customers to collect them, rather than posting them out. It's all really about the costs involved , so it's not dumb.



It was, though. Because I asked the guy, if I bought it on my phone right now, "online", could I just get one for that price? Which would've been like, the exact same headset... and he said yes. So what is the point. He said I'd have to wait a half hour but I was in a hurry anyway so I just bought it. Ended up returning it because I didn't want to buy it right now anyway, so it's whatever.


----------



## Esther

The same migraine in and above my right ear for a month straight. Feels like I'm going crazy.


----------



## Cobra Verde

*makes soothing ocean sounds*


----------



## lille

There's fat shaming in one of my textbooks. I'm seriously considering mentioning being offended by it in my reflection journal I have to write even though what we're supposed to be reflecting on is the theory and exercises.


----------



## Yakatori

Writing is a form of exercise. The real work product, the object of your labor, is not (just) what ends up on the page, but you. Your whole thought process.

If it's important enough (to you) to think about, then it's definitely worth writing.


----------



## lille

Yakatori said:


> Writing is a form of exercise. The real work product, the object of your labor, is not (just) what ends up on the page, but you. Your whole thought process.
> 
> If it's important enough (to you) to think about, then it's definitely worth writing.



This whole book is just pissing me off. While calling men with pot bellies unattractive they also compare women with sucked in flat bellies to adolescent girls as opposed to adult women and so only adolescent boys should be attracted to that. So basically guys that like women with flat stomachs are almost pedophiles... or something.


----------



## lille

I did end up complaining about it in my journal. Maybe it wasn't the essential part of the reading but it was the part I had the strongest reaction to. One of my classmates also had a strong negative reaction and when I told her I was mentioning it in my journal she said she may mention it too. So knowing that I'm not the only one who was horrified makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## tankyguy

lille said:


> This whole book is just pissing me off. While calling men with pot bellies unattractive they also compare women with sucked in flat bellies to adolescent girls as opposed to adult women and so only adolescent boys should be attracted to that. So basically guys that like women with flat stomachs are almost pedophiles... or something.



What's the title of the book?


----------



## lille

tankyguy said:


> What's the title of the book?



It's The Way to Vibrant Health: A Manual of Bioenergetic Exercises by Alexander and Leslie Lowen


----------



## tankyguy

lille said:


> It's The Way to Vibrant Health: A Manual of Bioenergetic Exercises by Alexander and Leslie Lowen



Seems odd for what seems to be a book on yoga/new age relaxation techniques. Maybe some of the author's personal baggage coming through?


----------



## lille

tankyguy said:


> Seems odd for what seems to be a book on yoga/new age relaxation techniques. Maybe some of the author's personal baggage coming through?



Bioenergetics is one of the major theories in body oriented psychotherapy. These people are big names in the field. I understand that the book was written in the 70's, but still.


----------



## Amaranthine

lille said:


> Bioenergetics is one of the major theories in body oriented psychotherapy. These people are big names in the field. I understand that the book was written in the 70's, but still.



It's one of the major theories, yet no one has made an updated/improved book since the 70s? Like...I do get that certain people can be very influential in fields and older material can be used supplementally. But...70s is really dated. 

Also, given the topic - which I admittedly know nothing about - I don't see why they even need to talk about attraction in it, especially so negatively


----------



## lille

Amaranthine said:


> It's one of the major theories, yet no one has made an updated/improved book since the 70s? Like...I do get that certain people can be very influential in fields and older material can be used supplementally. But...70s is really dated.
> 
> Also, given the topic - which I admittedly know nothing about - I don't see why they even need to talk about attraction in it, especially so negatively



Attraction wasn't necessary to mention at all. And the reason we're using a book from the seventies is that the author is the founder of that theory.


----------



## Yakatori

For you to not focus so much on just learning material, only to then have to merely regurgitate it later. But to truly engaged with it, at more of a critical level. Build your own distinct & personal perspective off of the original text.



tankyguy said:


> "_Seems odd for what seems to be a book on yoga/new age relaxation techniques. Maybe some of the *author's personal baggage* coming through?_"


Yeah, I was gonna say, that's often a fair or valid concern. Frankly, I think that has a lot to do with what initially attracts a lot of people to yoga-science, a rather crude, barely-conscious, & mostly ego-drive bizzaro formation of personal aesthetics. Which is really the total opposite of what it's all supposed to be about.


----------



## Tad

I'd mentioned elsewhere that it was my wedding anniversary earlier this week. When we got married my wife was doing her masters degree, at the same university where she'd done her undergrad. She's Anglican while I'm nothing in particular, so we'd started going to the small Anglican chapel on campus, where the entire weekly congregation was under 20 people. We got to know the minister and his wife quite well, and you could not have known a more warm, loving, supportive couple of people. We really looked up to them as a model of good people and a good couple.

For our wedding it was a no-brainer that we'd have him marry us. My wife became friends with the two of them, and stayed in touch when we moved away a year later, and we even took our son down to be baptized by him.

In the evening of our anniversary, we discovered that the minister is now serving time in jail for having had sexual involvement with a few teenage boys (some years before we knew him).

Intellectually I know that a lot of abuses have happened when people have been given positions of authority with nobody looking over their shoulders, and in many cases it is 'the last person you'd ever think would do something like that.' We are far, far, FAR, from being alone in having this sort of experience.

All the same, I'm gutted. Someone I've looked up to really did something that I have no tolerance for, all the good that he did--and he did a lot of good--has been tainted, and some of it has probably unraveled. Their family has been torn apart. My feelings of being able to trust my own judgement of people is shaken. A lot of my happiest memories have been forever tainted to some degree. And of course, there are one or more people out there who probably really had their lives messed up by this, by the person they should have been able to trust the most.

A couple of days in and I'm a bit of a zombie, not having slept well and being distracted by thoughts that circle with no chances of finding answers.

I'm not sure if I'm more sad or pissed off, or just a general bundle of negative emotions..... call it :shocked::huh::really sad::blink:


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> your post....



Tad, I am very sorry to hear this happened - it can be devastating when someone we held in a position of trust on so many levels, falters in one of the worst ways possible. Just remember that what they did was and is not a reflection on you or your judgement.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> I'm not sure if I'm more sad or pissed off, or just a general bundle of negative emotions..... call it :shocked::huh::really sad::blink:



First off, congratulations on the anniversary! I'm sorry it had to be tainted by negativity like this, and I hope you get peace/some sense of resolution from those thoughts soon. 

I...never know how to feel about things like this. It certainly wouldn't be correct to say that your feelings aren't justified. It's definitely unfortunate that his family got torn apart and that others suffered from the incident, either directly or indirectly. 

But I don't think you can draw conclusions about the person himself as easily as many people do. It's easy to demonize (perhaps too strong a word, but I can't think of a better one) people when they do specific actions that are viewed as highly unethical and traumatic to others. The question is, does this _necessarily_ make him a bad person? Assuming full knowledge of the implications of one's actions, is there a difference between a person who acts without restraint or care of the harm they do, and someone who suffers from periods of mental weakness after fighting to suppress something that may be unfortunately ingrained in their psychology? I like to think so, personally. In the latter case, one could always argue that that individual should have sought out professional help for the problem...but I'm sure that comes with a whole other barrel of emotional baggage to surmount. 

So...could it be the case that he was just a "bad person" on some level, who appeared to be wholesome on the outside? Sure. But I also think it could be the case that he was, for the most part, a good person who may have been struggling with personal demons and desires. 

It makes me think about the seemingly steep number of cases of religious figures being involved in underaged sex scandals. Are a lot of priests inherently immoral, uncaring people...or are they trying to use religion to cope with feelings that they're deeply ashamed of? 

I'm not in any way trying to discredit your feelings or thoughts; just trying to provide an alternate perspective that may alleviate some of your feelings of doubting character judgment.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> First off, congratulations on the anniversary! I'm sorry it had to be tainted by negativity like this, and I hope you get peace/some sense of resolution from those thoughts soon.
> 
> I...never know how to feel about things like this. It certainly wouldn't be correct to say that your feelings aren't justified. It's definitely unfortunate that his family got torn apart and that others suffered from the incident, either directly or indirectly.
> 
> But I don't think you can draw conclusions about the person himself as easily as many people do. It's easy to demonize (perhaps too strong a word, but I can't think of a better one) people when they do specific actions that are viewed as highly unethical and traumatic to others. The question is, does this _necessarily_ make him a bad person? Assuming full knowledge of the implications of one's actions, is there a difference between a person who acts without restraint or care of the harm they do, and someone who suffers from periods of mental weakness after fighting to suppress something that may be unfortunately ingrained in their psychology? I like to think so, personally. In the latter case, one could always argue that that individual should have sought out professional help for the problem...but I'm sure that comes with a whole other barrel of emotional baggage to surmount.
> 
> So...could it be the case that he was just a "bad person" on some level, who appeared to be wholesome on the outside? Sure. But I also think it could be the case that he was, for the most part, a good person who may have been struggling with personal demons and desires.
> 
> It makes me think about the seemingly steep number of cases of religious figures being involved in underaged sex scandals. Are a lot of priests inherently immoral, uncaring people...or are they trying to use religion to cope with feelings that they're deeply ashamed of?
> 
> I'm not in any way trying to discredit your feelings or thoughts; just trying to provide an alternate perspective that may alleviate some of your feelings of doubting character judgment.



I was thinking of how to say this all day at work. I'm a vacuous motherfucker though, so I couldn't put it into words. Thank you Amaranthine for dictating my thoughts.


----------



## Yakatori

Amaranthine said:


> "_..It makes me think about the seemingly steep number of cases of religious figures being involved in underaged sex scandals. Are a lot of priests inherently immoral, uncaring people...or *are they trying to use religion to cope with feelings that they're deeply ashamed of?*_"


The whole idea of troubled-people, criminals, etc.."finding religion," taking refuge in spirituality, is a fairly common theme in art (& life).

But, I think, what you're talking about here also probably has a lot to do with how, once upon a time, a position of religious leadership made for an effective beard of respectability for any otherwise aging & sketchy bachelor. And not just in predominantly Christian societies, but through other types of religious traditions as well:

(#t=26m41s)​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_wkMWsbn08[/ame]


----------



## Amaranthine

Yakatori said:


> The whole idea of troubled-people, criminals, etc.."finding religion," taking refuge in spirituality, is a fairly common theme in art (& life).
> 
> But, I think, what you're talking about here also probably has a lot to do with how, once upon a time, a position of religious leadership made for an effective beard of respectability for any otherwise aging & sketchy bachelor. And not just in predominantly Christian societies, but through other types of religious traditions as well:



I do agree with that, yeah. I think there's a few ways it could be interpreted, some of which I surely haven't thought of yet. 

1. As you said, the theme of people "finding religion" and turning over a new leaf. Something to give hope and help atone for past transgressions. I see this as more of a personal coping method and maybe a change in values. 

2. Also as you said, as a beard of respectability. And maybe a "hiding in plain sight" kind of thing. I'm sure people have purposely misused the position, which would fall in the "devious bad person" category. 

3. I think there's potentially one more big one, particularly relevant in the case of someone who deals with pedophilic desires and devotes their life to religion. But I'm not sure how to express it just right. Pedophilia is obviously illegal AND comes with a gigantic social and moral stigma. It's pretty much universally thought of as one of the worst sexual deviancies out there. Just going around Dims, you can find FAs who deal with some sort of guilt or hesitancy and fatties are legal as can be (thank the lord.) So I feel like someone who has these desires could feel so much shame and maybe even resentment? towards themselves that they seek a position where they can overcompensate for it. More than just a coping mechanism or a beard, it becomes "the good" to balance out the extreme "badness" that they perceive inside themselves? 

Of course, as possibly demonstrated in some cases, this has the potential to backfire spectacularly. If that's even what's going on at all. Can't really say, but speculation is arguably worthwhile nevertheless. 

Anyway, time to go and find me some juniper


----------



## Yakatori

Amaranthine said:


> "_...they *seek a position where they can overcompensate for it.* More than just a coping mechanism or a beard, it becomes *"the good" to balance out the extreme "badness" that they perceive inside themselves? *
> 
> Of course, as possibly demonstrated in some cases, this has the potential to backfire spectacularly..._"


Actually, I think this very type of dichotomy/dualism shows up in how a lot of different archetypes gravitate towards certain professions:
Person with a lot of emotional/relational problems => counselor/therapist
Juvenile deliquent/Bully => Law Enforcement
Food Addict/Body Issues => works around food/fitness
Alcoholic => wants to work-in/own a bar
Learning Disabled/ADD/Slow Learner => Academics/esoteric field of study
FireBug => FireFighter (volunteer, of course...)

Indeed, that potential is a curious thing...


----------



## Tad

Thanks for the responses.

Amaranthine: exactly, and that is why is has been chewing up my thoughts so much. I'm not sure what I think and what I feel about it, and am trying to make sense of it, knowing the guy in the way that I did. Perhaps what I'm saddest about is that this could undo a lot of the good he has also done in his life. It's complicated, and I'm pretty sure he didn't go into the priesthood planning to do that sort of thing.... ah, blargh! too many thoughts.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> My feelings of being able to trust my own judgement of people is shaken. A lot of my happiest memories have been forever tainted to some degree. And of course, there are one or more people out there who probably really had their lives messed up by this, by the person they should have been able to trust the most.
> 
> A couple of days in and I'm a bit of a zombie, not having slept well and being distracted by thoughts that circle with no chances of finding answers.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm more sad or pissed off, or just a general bundle of negative emotions..... call it :shocked::huh::really sad::blink:



Tad, I'm really sorry to read about this - that's a terrible experience.
What is worst for you and your family really is that your memories have been tainted, that wonderful events receive a bitter aftertaste. 
That will recede over time, especially if you concentrate on the sweet and positive aspects of the memories.

Don't doubt your judgement. You can't tell from the outside what goes on inside someone else's brain, let alone in it's deepest recesses - because that's where the sexual desires, kinks or deviations are buried. Even someone's outward behavior is no clue or indicator as to those - it might well be that it's exactly the opposite. Being particularly good and positive could also be a way of hiding or subpressing unethical urges.

Ironically - I had to learn that lesson earlier this year with a story in a similiar vein, though without the hurtful personal implications. 
A public official I had worked with on educational events relatively regularly for the past 8-10 years was fired for recurringly downloading paedophile porn on his office computer (incidentally from a Canadian company - they got busted and the customer data went public world wide). This official was one of the fussiest I had worked with, always insisting on following the most absurd regulations or digging up the most insidious legal aspects. Yet he went ahead and downloaded illegal material via a ministerial network.
When the dark part of a persons mind get's the better of him (or her), reason is lost.

Also - don't doubt your moral standards.

Everything Amaranthine wrote about the potential anguishes of a person fighting demons and not judging them only by their losing the fight is right. Still- you're entitled to drawing a line for yourself for an act which is beyond your personal moral reasoning. 

There is a well justified reason why - even in a liberal society and after the sexual revolution - sexual involvement with minors or dependents is the last taboo. It's perfectly okay to not be able to extend tolerance to violating this taboo. It's also understandable that you expect a well educated person who deals with morality and ethics on daily level professionally to adhere to his standards even more than anybody else.

If you are well acquainted with the family and are still in regular contact with them - it might be an idea to reach out to them, show them you care and offer practical help. What's often the problem in such cases is that everything concentrates on the perpetrator and the victim(s) - and the perpetrator's family is either forgotten or taken into a sort of kin liability, even though they are innocent and suffering too.

Bon courage!


----------



## ODFFA

On the topic of moral judgements and strong emotional reactions:

I like what everyone has said here so far. I like and admire the rational approach of not making black/white character judgements too hastily or easily. And I like what Agouderia said about remaining true to your reaction.

For myself, the only way Ive managed to have some kind of peace about all this, is to kind of.... compartmentalise the ethical/philosophical part of my reaction from the emotional part. So, as an example of whats been pissing me off in recent days, my parents had a pretty bad fight in the wee hours just the other night, both incredibly, incredibly drunk. The last time this happened it got physical. My mom pushed my dad through a window and he responded by starting to choke her. Although it didnt get to the physical stage the other night, my brother intervened seemingly just at the right moment both times. Thank. God. 

All _I_ feel able to do when this happens is lie in bed holding my dachshund Nikki and practically vibrate with anxiety. My parents have some serious issues to work through with each other and theyre in a lot of pain respectively. They feel the need to ignore it most days and then it surfaces when theyre really drunk. Hurting or scaring me is the last thing on their minds at such a time. Thats my character judgement. But you know what? I need to still remain true to my emotional reaction. I need to still give myself permission to sometimes go Fuck them for making me privy to all that!

So if your trust is violated in some way, even indirectly, by all means think carefully and avoid the temptation of vilifying whoevers at fault. But dont let that stop you from owning your feelings about it / siding with yourself, if you will. Its entirely possible to have your own interests at heart and be reasonable in your value judgements at the same time.


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> On the topic of moral judgements and strong emotional reactions:
> 
> I like what everyone has said here so far. I like and admire the rational approach of not making black/white character judgements too hastily or easily. And I like what Agouderia said about remaining true to your reaction.
> 
> For myself, the only way Ive managed to have some kind of peace about all this, is to kind of.... compartmentalise the ethical/philosophical part of my reaction from the emotional part. So, as an example of whats been pissing me off in recent days, my parents had a pretty bad fight in the wee hours just the other night, both incredibly, incredibly drunk. The last time this happened it got physical. My mom pushed my dad through a window and he responded by starting to choke her. Although it didnt get to the physical stage the other night, my brother intervened seemingly just at the right moment both times. Thank. God.
> 
> All _I_ feel able to do when this happens is lie in bed holding my dachshund Nikki and practically vibrate with anxiety. My parents have some serious issues to work through with each other and theyre in a lot of pain respectively. They feel the need to ignore it most days and then it surfaces when theyre really drunk. Hurting or scaring me is the last thing on their minds at such a time. Thats my character judgement. But you know what? I need to still remain true to my emotional reaction. I need to still give myself permission to sometimes go Fuck them for making me privy to all that!
> 
> So if your trust is violated in some way, even indirectly, by all means think carefully and avoid the temptation of vilifying whoevers at fault. But dont let that stop you from owning your feelings about it / siding with yourself, if you will. Its entirely possible to have your own interests at heart and be reasonable in your value judgements at the same time.



Holy shit. I think pretty much anyone would be upset about that. I'm no stranger to the whole "parents in frequent conflict!" situation, but neither of them drink and it manifests itself in the way of much more mild but very frequent insult/hurt feelings fest. And even that makes me uncomfortable/avoidant most of the time.

Would you + your brother feel comfortable suggesting therapy or something to your parents? Or have you already? Because that sounds like an exceptionally toxic environment and you absolutely shouldn't have to deal with it. Sometimes parents are more amenable to something when they learn how severely it impacts their children...so it might be worth it? But as someone who's never had the balls to complain about it to my own parents, I get that it's far from being a simple suggestion. 

I get what you mean about remaining compassionate to their feelings yet reserving your right to feel anger towards them for subjecting you to it. But...that situation sounds so extreme that I feel like you could go further and say they have no right to subject you to that, and that their issues are bad enough to require them to actively work towards healing it. 

So...as someone who can empathize the tiniest, most insignificant bit...I'm really sorry you have to deal with that. I'm sorry for any ways it may impact your view of relationships in general and the way it impacts your family life. And that, if you choose, you're totally justified in actively speaking out against it and voicing your feelings.


----------



## Tad

My heart goes out to you, Odette. That is terrible to experience.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad, many others have written more eloquently than I can things I would have said to you.

So instead, I offer a virtual hug for your confused emotions and pain:

(((Tad)))


----------



## Saisha

ODFFA said:


> Your post....



Odette, I admire your grace under fire so to speak. (((((((((((((((((gentle hugs to you)))))))))))))))


----------



## loopytheone

My mother. 

She has always been a control freak narcissistic but I am absolutely done with it. I actually packed up my things and started looking for hotels until I discovered there are none around here that are open today.

This is going to sound like a relatively trivial thing but I was on the toilet earlier today and she started bashing the door down with her fist and yelling at me to stop flushing the toilet as apparently I was 'flushing it too much'. And she completely failed to understand that she had done anything wrong when I confronted her about it afterwards.

I am done. I am completely freaking done. Apparently I can't even go to the toilet in my own house. She just says 'I pay the water bills' even though I pay her £150 a month for the water/electric/heat bills. I'd get more respect if I lived in a rented place.

I have tried so hard to move out but nowhere will take a person without a job as a tenant unless I have a guarantor earning over 16,000, which I don't. My benefits would pay the whole rent but nope, they wont hear about it. The council wont help me because she isn't physically violent to me and I can't get a job because I have no experience and nowhere will hire me. So I am stuck here.

I seriously wish I had never been born instead of being stuck into this pathetic excuse of a life.


----------



## MsBrightside

Loopy, I'm sorry you're feeling so frustrated right now. A grown woman definitely deserves a little privacy now and then. Moving out could be very beneficial for you; but it might also be a good idea to take the time to do a little extra planning and preparation before you make any major changes, especially if you have anxiety issues or other health concerns to deal with. 

I'm also sorry to hear that rental requirements are so strict in your area. Would finding a roommate, such as your sister or a friend, make renting any easier? Perhaps the landlords would be more willing to rent to you if you had a roommate to co-sign the lease or even be the primary lessee with you as a sub-tenant? (Sorry if this suggestion cannot be applied to your situation; I'm not familiar with tenancy laws in the UK.)

In any case, I hope that you find a way to assert some independence, because that could be very empowering and help you to feel much more positive about your situation. Hugs to you.


----------



## Saisha

A common lack of manners. If someone says thank you, a simple acknowledgement would be nice - yet it shouldn't matter - yet it still does. So I'm grrr at myself and the other person for very stupid reasons.


----------



## Goreki

On the train to my parents place for a midweek break, and I've left my gorgeous, comfortable Skull candy inner ear headphones at home. I've got some little Sony fuckers in now, but they feel about as right as an oblong dick


----------



## loopytheone

MsBrightside said:


> Loopy, I'm sorry you're feeling so frustrated right now. A grown woman definitely deserves a little privacy now and then. Moving out could be very beneficial for you; but it might also be a good idea to take the time to do a little extra planning and preparation before you make any major changes, especially if you have anxiety issues or other health concerns to deal with.
> 
> I'm also sorry to hear that rental requirements are so strict in your area. Would finding a roommate, such as your sister or a friend, make renting any easier? Perhaps the landlords would be more willing to rent to you if you had a roommate to co-sign the lease or even be the primary lessee with you as a sub-tenant? (Sorry if this suggestion cannot be applied to your situation; I'm not familiar with tenancy laws in the UK.)
> 
> In any case, I hope that you find a way to assert some independence, because that could be very empowering and help you to feel much more positive about your situation. Hugs to you.



Thank you so much for your support, it really means so much to me to have somebody say something like this when I was feeling so frustrated and upset. I managed to calm myself down enough to know that you were right it terms of taking time to plan moving out instead of doing anything rash. I had my mental health nurse come round today (he comes round about once a month) and finally told him about how things are in general here at home. He agreed that I need to move out but that I need to do so on my terms and in a way that makes me happy. He has suggested that I phone up a letting agent and talk to them about housing benefits and needing a guarantor and see if this applies in all cases and if there is anything that I can do to get myself a little place somewhere I feel safe.

I actually think they would be more willing to rent to me if I had a housemate but I have contacted my friends in the area and unfortunately nobody is in a position to help me (my friend from uni needs to stay where he is for now as he is working full time and trying to do a part time master's course and can't handle anymore stress and my friend from school wants to stay at her parents and save money). My sister, as much as I know she cares about me, cares about herself more. That sounds horrible, but I don't mean it in a negative way. Just that she wants to stay at home and save up enough money to get a deposit on a house and isn't willing to give that up for me. But I am hoping that I can work something out. I know that once you turn 25 they give you a greater allowance of housing benefit and I turn 25 in march so I am hoping that that might make landlords more accepting of me. 

Thank you so much though, like I said, having somebody say something supportive really means a lot to me.


----------



## Treach

loopytheone said:


> I seriously wish I had never been born instead of being stuck into this pathetic excuse of a life.



Your whole post was a bummer of a situation, but this part was especially troubling. I can empathize with you on this particular feeling, so I know the thing I'm about to say is hard to take to heart, but you are very likely important to one or more other people/beings so your having been born is actually pretty great. I'm a fan, personally.


----------



## Tad

First, thanks for all the responses to my post last week. All of that was really helpful. This board is seriously awesome! :bow:

=======================​
Loopy, the situation with your mother sounds like it is pretty darned unbearable. It really seems like she has an obsessive need to control, or something like that. It feels like it wouldn't give you much space at all to experience being you?

Just by the way, I think being you could probably be pretty awesome, once you are able to start building your own life, your own way. (not that you aren't already objectively pretty cool, just that the _being _you part could probably be a much more enjoyable experience when you are not as fenced int)

On the other hand, living with someone like that probably also isn't great for developing your own trouble-shooting skills. I'd imagine that you don't get to experiment, for better and worse, with how to handle situations very often. So when you move out, make sure you have a plan for those times when things are not working out, your anxiety is going crazy, and you just need to find a way to muddle through somehow. i.e. try to figure out what support network you can have in place for when the toilet is overlowing, the landlord isn't answering the phone, your dog is trying to drink the water, and you have such a head cold that it was hard to think straight in the first place. Sometimes we all need someone we can call to help talk us straight.

And speaking of muddling through....I know the job situation is hard--being at our age without experience will count against you. But perhaps it is worth doing research about places that do job training for adults? Often such things exist, for immigrants, for people who left the work force early or never joined it do to having kids, and yes for people who haven't found work because that is difficult for them for whatever reasons. Those places can help ease the process, they have the contacts to know the places that will take a chance on people without experience, etc. (the jobs you'd start at that way are no doubt way below your capabilities, but it is all about building workplace experience--for yourself and for your CV). Whether there is one close to you currently I don't know, but when you do move out, perhaps you could end up close to such a place? It seems like it could be worth looking into?


----------



## JayDanger

Today I'm somewhat pissed off that consent violations against men are often overlooked. 

Just this week a "friend" non-consensually drugged me on ketamine. Not only was this wreckless and unsafe of her, I felt majorly violated by being dosed on a drug I didn't know I was taking. 

But then when I told people, I was informed that I should be happy I got "a free high". 

People can be fucked up sometimes.


----------



## Saoirse

JayDanger said:


> Today I'm somewhat pissed off that consent violations against men are often overlooked.
> 
> Just this week a "friend" non-consensually drugged me on ketamine. Not only was this wreckless and unsafe of her, I felt majorly violated by being dosed on a drug I didn't know I was taking.
> 
> But then when I told people, I was informed that I should be happy I got "a free high".
> 
> People can be fucked up sometimes.




That is totally fucked up. You could file charges.


----------



## JayDanger

^ I know I could, but at the same time, I'm not really down for involving the police in things. I've heard way too many horror stories where the cops can't prove anything, so they try to find charges on the victim (and since I happen to be a horticulturalist of sorts, I really don't want them looking around my basement). 

About the only closure I get is the hope that maybe when I stop talking to her, she'll miss me not being around.


----------



## x0emnem0x

JayDanger said:


> Today I'm somewhat pissed off that consent violations against men are often overlooked.
> 
> Just this week a "friend" non-consensually drugged me on ketamine. Not only was this wreckless and unsafe of her, I felt majorly violated by being dosed on a drug I didn't know I was taking.
> 
> But then when I told people, I was informed that I should be happy I got "a free high".
> 
> People can be fucked up sometimes.



That's definitely fucked up. You could have a really bad messed up reaction, they are stupid and you should definitely make sure they know how you feel.


----------



## loopytheone

Treach said:


> Your whole post was a bummer of a situation, but this part was especially troubling. I can empathize with you on this particular feeling, so I know the thing I'm about to say is hard to take to heart, but you are very likely important to one or more other people/beings so your having been born is actually pretty great. I'm a fan, personally.



Thank you very much, that really means a lot. I am sorry that you know the feeling because you seem like a pretty awesome person to me.



Tad said:


> Loopy, the situation with your mother sounds like it is pretty darned unbearable. It really seems like she has an obsessive need to control, or something like that. It feels like it wouldn't give you much space at all to experience being you?
> 
> Just by the way, I think being you could probably be pretty awesome, once you are able to start building your own life, your own way. (not that you aren't already objectively pretty cool, just that the _being _you part could probably be a much more enjoyable experience when you are not as fenced int)
> 
> On the other hand, living with someone like that probably also isn't great for developing your own trouble-shooting skills. I'd imagine that you don't get to experiment, for better and worse, with how to handle situations very often. So when you move out, make sure you have a plan for those times when things are not working out, your anxiety is going crazy, and you just need to find a way to muddle through somehow. i.e. try to figure out what support network you can have in place for when the toilet is overlowing, the landlord isn't answering the phone, your dog is trying to drink the water, and you have such a head cold that it was hard to think straight in the first place. Sometimes we all need someone we can call to help talk us straight.
> 
> And speaking of muddling through....I know the job situation is hard--being at our age without experience will count against you. But perhaps it is worth doing research about places that do job training for adults? Often such things exist, for immigrants, for people who left the work force early or never joined it do to having kids, and yes for people who haven't found work because that is difficult for them for whatever reasons. Those places can help ease the process, they have the contacts to know the places that will take a chance on people without experience, etc. (the jobs you'd start at that way are no doubt way below your capabilities, but it is all about building workplace experience--for yourself and for your CV). Whether there is one close to you currently I don't know, but when you do move out, perhaps you could end up close to such a place? It seems like it could be worth looking into?



Thank you so much for your advice and support, it really does help to have somebody telling me 'hey, this is doable and you aren't crazy', you know? I spoke to a mental health nurse about my situation for the first time today and although there isn't much he can do for me practically he was really supportive and I think that is a good first step. 

You are absolutely right with her being obsessive and needing to be in control, and you are right about me not getting a chance to be me and to solve my own problems and such. I love my mother because she is my mother, but at the same time I am starting to realise that it isn't okay for her to keep me trapped here feeling helpless like this. Hopefully if I move out I can have a more normal relationship with her. 

You are right about needing a support network as well. I know I will have my sister for support at least for a while as she isn't leaving the area or anything anytime soon. I have a couple of friends in the area as well. I think I need to appreciate that they are willing to offer me support in hard times, it is my own nervousness and fear that stop me from taking them up on the offer. 

I actually hadn't thought about training places, so thank you for mentioning that. I will look into that, I think. I have no problem doing whatever job, as far as I am concerned if I can end up earning enough money to have food and heating then that is a good enough job for me! 

Thank you again for the advice, it really does help. 



JayDanger said:


> Today I'm somewhat pissed off that consent violations against men are often overlooked.
> 
> Just this week a "friend" non-consensually drugged me on ketamine. Not only was this wreckless and unsafe of her, I felt majorly violated by being dosed on a drug I didn't know I was taking.
> 
> But then when I told people, I was informed that I should be happy I got "a free high".
> 
> People can be fucked up sometimes.



.....wow. Just, wow. I am so sorry that happened to you. If I were you I would press charges if you think you have enough evidence of it. Either way you should completely cut that person out of your life.


----------



## Saisha

loopytheone said:


> Your post....



Loopy, I'm glad to see you are getting stronger and are starting to place your own needs first - in an unselfish way. Having both the right tools in place and doing proper planning as much as possible, will get you just that much further ahead and make what I know will be a difficult transition that much easier. You have been in my prayers and will continue to be.


----------



## Saisha

JayDanger said:


> Today I'm somewhat pissed off that consent violations against men are often overlooked.
> 
> Just this week a "friend" non-consensually drugged me on ketamine. Not only was this wreckless and unsafe of her, I felt majorly violated by being dosed on a drug I didn't know I was taking.
> 
> But then when I told people, I was informed that I should be happy I got "a free high".
> 
> People can be fucked up sometimes.



I hope you end your association with her and that you are o.k. from what happened (physically speaking).


----------



## JayDanger

Thanks for the support everyone. I'll be fine physically speaking, and I'm no longer associating with that person.

It's nice to have a place like Dims where people confirm that I'm not just being crazy or over-reacting.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> You are absolutely right with her being obsessive and needing to be in control, and you are right about me not getting a chance to be me and to solve my own problems and such. I love my mother because she is my mother, but at the same time I am starting to realise that it isn't okay for her to keep me trapped here feeling helpless like this. Hopefully if I move out I can have a more normal relationship with her.



I just saw this quote, and thought of your situation:

"Freedom means the opportunity to be what we never thought we would be."
-- Daniel Boorstin

So here is to freedom :bow:


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> Thank you so much for your support, it really means so much to me to have somebody say something like this when I was feeling so frustrated and upset. I managed to calm myself down enough to know that you were right it terms of taking time to plan moving out instead of doing anything rash. I had my mental health nurse come round today (he comes round about once a month) and finally told him about how things are in general here at home. He agreed that I need to move out but that I need to do so on my terms and in a way that makes me happy. He has suggested that I phone up a letting agent and talk to them about housing benefits and needing a guarantor and see if this applies in all cases and if there is anything that I can do to get myself a little place somewhere I feel safe.
> 
> I actually think they would be more willing to rent to me if I had a housemate but I have contacted my friends in the area and unfortunately nobody is in a position to help me (my friend from uni needs to stay where he is for now as he is working full time and trying to do a part time master's course and can't handle anymore stress and my friend from school wants to stay at her parents and save money). My sister, as much as I know she cares about me, cares about herself more. That sounds horrible, but I don't mean it in a negative way. Just that she wants to stay at home and save up enough money to get a deposit on a house and isn't willing to give that up for me. But I am hoping that I can work something out. I know that once you turn 25 they give you a greater allowance of housing benefit and I turn 25 in march so I am hoping that that might make landlords more accepting of me.
> 
> Thank you so much though, like I said, having somebody say something supportive really means a lot to me.



Loopy, I'm glad the nurse who visited you was helpful, and speaking with a letting agent who knows his/her stuff sounds like an excellent idea. I really hope you're able to find something suitable: it's a good feeling to have a place of one's own.


----------



## bayone

Yesterday Id noticed the printer was out of tabloid-sized paper, and I looked around but couldnt find any, so Id asked her to add it to the list of office supplies to pick up. Today another co-worker was also looking for tabloid. When I said I thought we were out, he insisted we couldnt be, looked in the same cabinet Id searched yesterday  and found some, on the very bottom under a bunch of cardboard. 
First co-worker said to me: Did you hear that _ (Second co-worker)_ found it.
On the bottom shelf, under a bunch of cardboard boxes, I added, not wanting to look totally foolish.
Thats what _all_ the kids say, she replied sweetly. At which point I couldnt keep myself from swearing under my breath and hurling the apple I was about to eat across the room. Luckily, she didnt hear me, and the apple didnt fly in her direction.
Whyd you throw an apple? asked Second co-worker, and wandered off without waiting for my reply.


----------



## Surlysomething

A visitor in my office is wearing WAY TOO MUCH perfume.


----------



## Deacone

This flipping headache which will not let up


----------



## Ruby Ripples

loopytheone said:


> My mother.
> 
> She has always been a control freak narcissistic but I am absolutely done with it. I actually packed up my things and started looking for hotels until I discovered there are none around here that are open today.
> 
> This is going to sound like a relatively trivial thing but I was on the toilet earlier today and she started bashing the door down with her fist and yelling at me to stop flushing the toilet as apparently I was 'flushing it too much'. And she completely failed to understand that she had done anything wrong when I confronted her about it afterwards.
> 
> I am done. I am completely freaking done. Apparently I can't even go to the toilet in my own house. She just says 'I pay the water bills' even though I pay her £150 a month for the water/electric/heat bills. I'd get more respect if I lived in a rented place.
> 
> I have tried so hard to move out but nowhere will take a person without a job as a tenant unless I have a guarantor earning over 16,000, which I don't. My benefits would pay the whole rent but nope, they wont hear about it. The council wont help me because she isn't physically violent to me and* I can't get a job because I have no experience and nowhere will hire me. So I am stuck here.*
> 
> I seriously wish I had never been born instead of being stuck into this pathetic excuse of a life.



You're almost twenty five. You can get a job. Everyone starts off working with no experience. Apply online at your local McDonalds, KFC, Burger King, Sainsbury's, Tesco, Asda, Lidl, Aldi, etc etc etc. My son has worked at McDonalds for several years after something of a false start at college and is now at college again, doing an HND in Accounting. Companies like McDonalds get slagged off but they are VERY good at accommodating reliable staff who decide to get back into education to find a better job. If you still can't get a job (unlikely), why don't you go and volunteer at a local community centre helping doing the OAP lunch club, or volunteer in a charity shop or something? That is all work experience, just unpaid, and potential employers are always impressed when a person has proved their willingness to work. 

Private letting agents won't view an unemployed 25 yr old any better than someone younger. In fact it could go the opposite way becasue they are likely to say "still not working at 25? hmmm" They are acting on the wishes of the landlords who say yes to DSS, or no. There generally isn't any "well ... okay if theyre over 25". 

I'm guessing your mum's house is on a water meter. Does she have water savers in the toilet cistern and other water saving measures in place, such a as a water butt in the garden, attached to the drain pipes? If not, you could apply to your local water authority and see if they do these free, a lot do. Then you have shown her that you care about such things. It's hard being a parent on a limited budget with adult children who don't seem to understand what things cost. (Just showing you from her perspective) and it can all add up. 

I actualy thought you were MUCH younger than your age, I thought you were actually underage! Seventeen to be precise. I think if you get a job and get out from your mum's feet 40 hours a week you will find your relationship improves a lot, and you'll feel much more positive. You can then think about putting money away each month for a deposit for a place. Every council in the UK has social housing - council and private housing associations. Have you applied to your local ones to be put on their housing lists? Lots of them now build a majority of studio flats/ one apartments, which are perfect for single adults.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have so few people I can trust. It's just gross.


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> I have so few people I can trust. It's just gross.



I think that there are different levels of trust that vary based on how close we are to someone. I'm not sure if you mean that you can't trust family members to make decisions with your welfare in mind rather than just their own, that you can't trust friends to be supportive and keep a confidence, that you can't trust coworkers to fulfill their obligations, or even all of the above; but lack of trust in any of these instances would be difficult to deal with. An inability to trust one's family members is probably the most hurtful, because families are supposed to look out for one another. I am lucky to have a few family members that I do trust, but I also have some that are not completely trustworthy; and I hope that I never have to rely on their goodwill, which seems to be conditional, or their judgment, which is not always rational. I hope that you never do, either. Fortunately, you seem to be a strong, independent person with a good head on your shoulders, so you can be your own best advocate. 

In some cases, it may be wise to protect ourselves by keeping a little emotional or physical distance from unreliable people, but try to see the good in them, too, whenever possible. What I am about to say may not apply to the untrustworthy people in your life; but, whenever I get frustrated with a certain member of my family, I try to remember that he had a poor role model when he was growing up and that he at least tries to do the right thing, even if he doesn't always succeed. Remembering the obstacles that he's managed to overcome makes it a little easier for me to understand and forgive his shortcomings.


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> "_A visitor in my office is wearing WAY TOO MUCH perfume._"


And, as then, when I said you should ask if it's Jean-Naté, this is what you need to be doing. 



Surlysomething said:


> "_I have so few people I can trust. It's just gross._"


No, on this one thing, you just need to trust me.


----------



## Yakatori

Ruby Ripples said:


> "_. Apply online at your local. Sainsbury's, Tesco, Asda, Lidl, Aldi, etc etc etc._"


I had google half of these just to figure what you were talking about. Although, Aldis/Trader Joes is becoming sort of popular over here, even if I have wonder how many Americans realize its a German company.

Asda, of course, I know of just because of Lady Sovereign.



Ruby Ripples said:


> "_. Companies like McDonalds get *slagged *off..._"


Heh, whenever I hear this term, it always makes me think of:

View attachment Sleestak.jpg


----------



## Treach

Now that I'm single I've increased my online presence in an attempt to feel attractive again, but nearly all the women that holler at me ask if I'm intentionally gaining and when I say I'm not they evaporate immediately. Don't get me wrong, I understand that preferences and fetishes are what they are but, seriously, I'm fucking gigantic already without trying so what's the rush? It's not exactly like I'm reversing the course on my policy of "eating what I want, when I want, in the quantities I want" so I'm sure the buck hasn't stopped here. Boo, hiss.


----------



## Yakatori

Those are probably all guys anyway.

@*Ruby*: Did you know that in Australia, they don't have Burger King®? I mean, obviously, they have _*some-thing*....sort-of like-it_; but, for licensing purposes they cannot actually call it Burger King®, which I think is kind of a shame....


----------



## Treach

Yakatori said:


> Those are probably all guys anyway.
> 
> @*Ruby*: Did you know that in Australia, they don't have Burger King®? I mean, obviously, they have _*some-thing*....sort-of like-it_; but, for licensing purposes they cannot actually call it Burger King®, which I think is kind of a shame....



Cold comfort, that.


----------



## GhostEater

The concept of Singles Wards. I'm LDS, and our church calls congregations Wards. Now, a Singles Ward is a congregation of young people between the ages of 18-30 from various Wards in an area. They want the youth to be gathered together and socialize so they can date and get married ASAP. Now I don't mind sharing a congregation with people my own age but every Sunday becomes a reminder of how different I am. Every girl here is a skinny well groomed well behaved maiden with perfect teeth and nearly nothing in common with me. 

If people here don't get married by the age of 30 they start attending regular "family wards" and there's nothing wrong with that...except for the fact that there's this incredible pressure not to wait that long or else we've failed and should start resigning ourselves to become spinsters. It doesn't help that every activity is based around something physical and I'm certain FFAs are rarer than dodos around here. I just feel so separate here and that's not a feeling I want to have at church.


----------



## Goreki

Yakatori said:


> Those are probably all guys anyway.
> 
> @*Ruby*: Did you know that in Australia, they don't have Burger King®? I mean, obviously, they have _*some-thing*....sort-of like-it_; but, for licensing purposes they cannot actually call it Burger King®, which I think is kind of a shame....



It's called Hungry Jacks.
We do have Burger Kings in the airport though, once you get past the security. It's really not worth it though.


----------



## Surlysomething

I wrote you back yesterday and the computer ate it! 




MsBrightside said:


> I think that there are different levels of trust that vary based on how close we are to someone. I'm not sure if you mean that you can't trust family members to make decisions with your welfare in mind rather than just their own, that you can't trust friends to be supportive and keep a confidence, that you can't trust coworkers to fulfill their obligations, or even all of the above; but lack of trust in any of these instances would be difficult to deal with. An inability to trust one's family members is probably the most hurtful, because families are supposed to look out for one another. I am lucky to have a few family members that I do trust, but I also have some that are not completely trustworthy; and I hope that I never have to rely on their goodwill, which seems to be conditional, or their judgment, which is not always rational. I hope that you never do, either. Fortunately, you seem to be a strong, independent person with a good head on your shoulders, so you can be your own best advocate.
> 
> In some cases, it may be wise to protect ourselves by keeping a little emotional or physical distance from unreliable people, but try to see the good in them, too, whenever possible. What I am about to say may not apply to the untrustworthy people in your life; but, whenever I get frustrated with a certain member of my family, I try to remember that he had a poor role model when he was growing up and that he at least tries to do the right thing, even if he doesn't always succeed. Remembering the obstacles that he's managed to overcome makes it a little easier for me to understand and forgive his shortcomings.


----------



## loopytheone

Treach said:


> Now that I'm single I've increased my online presence in an attempt to feel attractive again, but nearly all the women that holler at me ask if I'm intentionally gaining and when I say I'm not they evaporate immediately. Don't get me wrong, I understand that preferences and fetishes are what they are but, seriously, I'm fucking gigantic already without trying so what's the rush? It's not exactly like I'm reversing the course on my policy of "eating what I want, when I want, in the quantities I want" so I'm sure the buck hasn't stopped here. Boo, hiss.



I know I get that from guys a lot as well. I tend to think of them as people who want to use you for their own gratification and aren't actually interested in you as a person, so it is for the best that they evaporate. You deserve somebody who cares about you inside and out and doesn't just see you as a way of getting their fetish.


----------



## MsBrightside

Treach said:


> Now that I'm single I've increased my online presence in an attempt to feel attractive again, but nearly all the women that holler at me ask if I'm intentionally gaining and when I say I'm not they evaporate immediately. Don't get me wrong, I understand that preferences and fetishes are what they are but, seriously, I'm fucking gigantic already without trying so what's the rush? It's not exactly like I'm reversing the course on my policy of "eating what I want, when I want, in the quantities I want" so I'm sure the buck hasn't stopped here. Boo, hiss.



Treach, I agree with Loopy and hope that both of you meet someone who's actually interested in getting to know you. It sounds like it's pretty tough out there, but try not to get discouraged; you seem like a cool guy with a lot to offer. 



Surlysomething said:


> I wrote you back yesterday and the computer ate it!



Yeah, my computer always wants to restart and install some kind of update when I'm in the middle of posting.  I know it's Monday now, which tends to be a bit of a drag, but I hope you have a good week.


----------



## bayone

bayone said:


> Luckily, she didnt hear me, and the apple didnt fly in her direction.



I think she did hear me. On Friday I snapped again (not at her, I was cursing myself for not handling a phone call as well as I could have); afterwards she asked our new manager if she could talk to him alone, and today she passed on a message from him that I'll be fired if I behave inappropriately a third time. I feel like the kid who the teachers don't notice is being bullied until she lashes out, and then their reaction is to punish her.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks again for your post and I hope you have a good week too! 




MsBrightside said:


> Yeah, my computer always wants to restart and install some kind of update when I'm in the middle of posting.  I know it's Monday now, which tends to be a bit of a drag, but I hope you have a good week.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I'd like to find the bastards that got a hold of my wife's debit card info and hold them down why their toenails and fingernails are yanked out with a pair of pliers.

Thanks to their antics, we are out of $145 and that was our cushion until the next payday. I really hope the bank returns the funds to our accounts.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're lucky it was only $145. I've known people that have had thousands stolen. It's still a crappy scam. More than likely it was a bogus debit machine/bank machine.



ScreamingChicken said:


> I'd like to find the bastards that got a hold of my wife's debit card info and hold them down why their toenails and fingernails are yanked out with a pair of pliers.
> 
> Thanks to their antics, we are out of $145 and that was our cushion until the next payday. I really hope the bank returns the funds to our accounts.


----------



## Treach

loopytheone said:


> *Kindness*





MsBrightside said:


> *More kindness*



Thank you both so much! I agree with the both of you in general, I was just having a bad couple of emotional days.

I mean, don't get me wrong, it's continued to happen. It just isn't bothering me as much now. The human brain is weird and dumb.


----------



## Yakatori

GhostEater said:


> "_...I'm certain FFAs are rarer than dodos around here. I just feel so separate here and that's not a feeling I want to have at church._"


I have to admit, I'm kind of intrigued by the LDS story, at least just on a sociological or cultural level. Particularly the whole mission concept; the relationship you form with your mission partner, I've heard, is difficult to relate to most outsiders in terms of comparison with any kind familiar parallel.

Can I ask, is this something where you're "_all-in_?" What about getting married? Because, if you can say yes to both, then I think I can see how this might actually work out as a relatively advantageous situation IF you are prepared to recognize and play by some of its rules.

Otherwise, my general advice is to resolve to stop even thinking in terms of who's a FFA or not. If you like the girl, then pursue her as best as you know how. If she's responsive and your interest remains piqued, then that-alone should determine your response.


----------



## Yakatori

Goreki said:


> "_It's called Hungry Jacks. We do have Burger Kings in the airport though, *once you get past the security. It's really not worth it though.*_"


Just because you wouldn't want to confuse the tourists. 

However, I hope this doesn't color your idea of what Burger King would be like in America.


----------



## Goreki

Yakatori said:


> Just because you wouldn't want to confuse the tourists.
> 
> However, I hope this doesn't color your idea of what Burger King would be like in America.


Salty, full of sugar and a small combo could feed a family of four?


----------



## Treach

Goreki said:


> Salty, full of sugar and a small combo could feed a family of four?



You forgot slathered in mayonnaise. Seriously, Burger King needs to re-calibrate their condiment guns.


----------



## Goreki

Treach said:


> You forgot slathered in mayonnaise. Seriously, Burger King needs to re-calibrate their condiment guns.


There are many things in this thread that I would slather in mayo. Fuck I love me some good whole egg mayo slathered goodness.

Fast food full of chemicals and addiction.. Not so much on that list anymore.


----------



## GhostEater

George Michael from Arrested Development said:


> Oh, its so cute. She sometimes takes a little pack of mayonnaise, and shell squirt it in her mouth all over, and then shell take an egg and kind of... Mmmm! She calls it a mayonegg. Are you okay?



You gotta try it like Egg did.


----------



## Rojodi

People, with all seriousness, asking me if I'm scared of contracting Ebola, since it's in New York. 

I am NOT in New York City. I live and work 150 miles NORTH of NYC. I have a better chance of winning the lottery, TWICE, than I have in contracting Ebola.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really can't believe how freakin' stupid people are over this.

:doh:



Rojodi said:


> People, with all seriousness, asking me if I'm scared of contracting Ebola, since it's in New York.
> 
> I am NOT in New York City. I live and work 150 miles NORTH of NYC. I have a better chance of winning the lottery, TWICE, than I have in contracting Ebola.


----------



## MsBrightside

bayone said:


> I think she did hear me. On Friday I snapped again (not at her, I was cursing myself for not handling a phone call as well as I could have); afterwards she asked our new manager if she could talk to him alone, and today she passed on a message from him that I'll be fired if I behave inappropriately a third time. I feel like the kid who the teachers don't notice is being bullied until she lashes out, and then their reaction is to punish her.



Sorry, bayone. Most adults should be able to handle occasional petty grievances without resorting to "tattling."

I think the fact that the manager didn't reprimand you himself is significant. She's either not telling you the truth about his response, or he didn't take her complaint seriously enough to exert his authority directly. I doubt that she earned any brownie points from him for reporting you, either. No manager I know wants to be bothered with this sort of thing. 



Rojodi said:


> People, with all seriousness, asking me if I'm scared of contracting Ebola, since it's in New York.
> 
> I am NOT in New York City. I live and work 150 miles NORTH of NYC. I have a better chance of winning the lottery, TWICE, than I have in contracting Ebola.



I lived in St. Louis during "The Great Flood of 1993," and people would ask me if the Arch was under water.  I think they may have confused a flood and the apocalypse.  It's silly, but I suppose it's nice to know that people care enough to worry about you. 

While some of us are on the topic of friendliness (in the unhappy thread) and mayonnaise, my teenaged nephew recently received a rather unusual school assignment. I'm not sure which class it was for or how much educational value it has, but he was told to choose a bizarre (but legal ) act to perform in a public place and videotape people's reactions. He decided to walk around his local Walmart eating what appeared to be mayo (I think it was really some kind of frosting) out of a jar with a spoon, telling everyone that he met that he really liked mayonnaise and asking them if they knew where he could find more. Of course he got a lot of strange looks, and one woman eyed him cautiously as she walked hurriedly past and turned around to gape at him again when she reached the end of the aisle. He said that some people were quite helpful, however, and cheerfully gave him directions to the condiment section. One woman even led him personally to the mayo shelves. I'm not sure if most people decided that he was harmless because of his youth or general nice-guy demeanor or if Midwesterners are especially gullible/pathologically eager to assist strangers, but their reactions sounded pretty funny.


----------



## lucca23v2

Allthe damn pop ups on dims...wtf?


----------



## x0emnem0x

lucca23v2 said:


> Allthe damn pop ups on dims...wtf?



Most likely that's your computer or your internet browser you're using. Try to download Ad Blocker Plus, it's free and blocks popups and advertisements. 

As for what's pissing me off, T-Mobile, and Apple. Ever since one of their updates and carrier updates, I get no service, my WiFi doesn't work when connected, I get no signal, people miss my calls, I don't get voicemails until a day later (specifically from work), texts don't send and since the Apple update the other day, my App Store keeps telling me to sign in when I'm already signed in, won't let me download free apps or update free ones I already have because it keeps saying something is wrong with my payment. T-Mobile and technology and my phone in general are just annoying me today and these past few weeks...


----------



## Treach

Opening shifts. I hate them. Not a morning person at all.

Also I don't think there will be any available women at my Halloween party, which is vexing.


----------



## GhostEater

Some guy said he didn't like a thing that I liked. Said it was bad to like it.

Makes me mad. Makes me mean-mad.


----------



## Cobra Verde

GhostEater said:


> Some guy said he didn't like a thing that I liked. Said it was bad to like it.
> 
> Makes me mad. Makes me mean-mad.



My god...you just summed up the entire internet in 4 sentences. 

I'm genuinely impressed. :bow:


----------



## Cobra Verde

C'mon you little bastards, where are you all? It's fucking freezing out here and I don't have all night!

'K, that last part may have been a lie...


----------



## MsBrightside

Cobra Verde said:


> C'mon you little bastards, where are you all? It's fucking freezing out here and I don't have all night!
> 
> 'K, that last part may have been a lie...



I wish I could have sent you and Amaranthine some of my trick-or-treaters. I passed out candy for an hour until it was all gone, and over 150 kids came to the house during that time. Then I went inside to hide in the dark and pretend no one was home. I saw at least 20 girls wearing Elsa costumes from Frozen, several ninjas and Ninja Turtles, quite a few Batmen and Batgirls, one Harry Potter, a few Marios, a scarecrow, a zombie hunter, 2 or 3 ladybugs, a trio of siblings dressed as Princess Leia/Darth Vader/Storm Trooper, a couple of Pumpkin Slayers/werewolves/Ghostface, and a woman wearing a Biosafety Level 4 suit that said CDC on the back. There were also 3 boys wearing inflatable green Blimpz suits, a new trend of which I was completely unaware until tonight. Oh, and one boy shot me with a cap gun when I was too slow handing out the candy. :blink:


----------



## Treach

Constantly having to battle impulses to be petty is hard and infuriating.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am going to need people to take what I say, how I actually fucking say it!!!

I'm not a child, I am not playing games. I don't have time to play mother fucking games!!

If I say it, I fucking mean. If I didn't say it then don't fucking act like what I said what was what the fuck you wanted to hear/not hear/whatever the fuck you wanted to make up!!!

  :doh:


----------



## Saisha

TwilightStarr said:


> If I say it, I fucking mean. If I didn't say it then don't fucking act like what I said what was what the fuck you wanted to hear/not hear/whatever the fuck you wanted to make up!!!



:bow:

Took the words right out of my mouth - thank you!


----------



## spookytwigg

So much stuff to do at work this week, got regional manager visiting on Thursday and a skeleton staff. Running around like a loon.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Work. Money. Government. Fees. Everything. 

Get paid tomorrow. $125... $85 after taxes and union fees, and $75 of that is going to the monthly payment I have to make to my college... FML. I still owe my sister in law $60, my brother $20 now because he gave me gas money yesterday, and I am just going to be poor. How do people do this every day? Work themselves for little to nothing. Minimum wage is nothing compared to cost of living. Work to live, live to work. It's so sad...


----------



## fat hiker

x0emnem0x said:


> Work. Money. Government. Fees. Everything.
> 
> Get paid tomorrow. $125... $85 after taxes and union fees, and $75 of that is going to the monthly payment I have to make to my college... FML. I still owe my sister in law $60, my brother $20 now because he gave me gas money yesterday, and I am just going to be poor. How do people do this every day? Work themselves for little to nothing. Minimum wage is nothing compared to cost of living. Work to live, live to work. It's so sad...



And millions do work that way, for decades. If the minimum wage in the USA were as high now, in relation to prices, as it was in 1965, you'd have 35% more money for your time...


----------



## Goreki

Constantly need more money. I either need to win the fucking lottery or work out how to sell my underwear.


----------



## Surlysomething

You have to start somewhere though. Keep moving forward, things do get better and know that you're not the only one. 

Most people have or are going through this to some degree. Try and get some more hours, that could help. I used to take all the hours I could. You're young, grab that shit up now. Haha. I used to have multiple part time jobs when I was in high school even. Get that money. 





x0emnem0x said:


> Work. Money. Government. Fees. Everything.
> 
> Get paid tomorrow. $125... $85 after taxes and union fees, and $75 of that is going to the monthly payment I have to make to my college... FML. I still owe my sister in law $60, my brother $20 now because he gave me gas money yesterday, and I am just going to be poor. How do people do this every day? Work themselves for little to nothing. Minimum wage is nothing compared to cost of living. Work to live, live to work. It's so sad...


----------



## Tad

Actually, Surly raises a really good point. Now that you are working and have gained some experience, you'll probably find that people are far more interested in hiring you, so finding a second job where you get a couple of shifts a week may not be all that hard. 

Also it is the holiday season now, when some stores add extra staff for a month or so. Some may have already arranged it, but I'd think it wouldn't be a bad time to go looking? If you have the energy, get a stack of resumes ready and go looking for places wanting temporary staff. It would give you a taste of other places, give you some more money, and if you hit the right place may even give you a useful employee discount on some stuff. (I have known some people who helped make minimum wage less unbearable by stringing together three part time jobs at different places, each of which gave some sort of benefit beside the pay....cheap day olds at a bakery, discount on clothes at a clothing store, and discount on quite a few things at a pharmacy, in one case).


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> Work. Money. Government. Fees. Everything.
> 
> Get paid tomorrow. $125... $85 after taxes and union fees, and $75 of that is going to the monthly payment I have to make to my college... FML. I still owe my sister in law $60, my brother $20 now because he gave me gas money yesterday, and I am just going to be poor. How do people do this every day? Work themselves for little to nothing. Minimum wage is nothing compared to cost of living. Work to live, live to work. It's so sad...



I remember those days. It will get better. I promise. Everything Surly and Tad suggested are good ideas. Also, if you have experience working in an office, or you have computer skills, you should try to sign up with a tempting agency. They can find you short assignments, some lasting 2 weeks, you cover for someone going on vacation of something like that, it can open up a door to get better paying jobs.


----------



## youareneverready

Now the weather is colder, my laundry takes forever to dry and the drying racks take up half my flat.


----------



## Surlysomething

Temping is a great idea!



lucca23v2 said:


> I remember those days. It will get better. I promise. Everything Surly and Tad suggested are good ideas. Also, if you have experience working in an office, or you have computer skills, you should try to sign up with a tempting agency. They can find you short assignments, some lasting 2 weeks, you cover for someone going on vacation of something like that, it can open up a door to get better paying jobs.


----------



## ODFFA

This dude infuriates the crap out of me. Every time. And it's not like we have a lack of famous racists in this country. But just his name causes an instant head-asplode. I should just be laughing my ass off at him, but..... d'aaaaah! >.<


----------



## djudex

First world problem time children, gather 'round the fire! I'm browsing the forum from my tablet and just discovered that I cannot rep people while doing so. Wheni I touch the text entry area it brings up the keyboard which then closes the text entry area...a visicous cycle indeed!


----------



## Tad

I have the same problem on my phone!


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> I have the same problem on my phone!



Open it in a new window.


----------



## djudex

Goreki said:


> Open it in a new window.



You, madam, are a genius :bow:


----------



## Goreki

djudex said:


> You, madam, are a genius :bow:


 anytime


----------



## loopytheone

Doctors. Doctors and their nonsense. Kinda makes me want to tear my hair out.

Still, I have a sleep study tomorrow, at last, so that is something.


----------



## HeyJude5683

LONG time silent "thread watcher", but I figured this is as good a time as any to break out and speak on here...

What's pissing me off? Realistically? A lot. But for sake of time, I'll pick the most semi-relevant one. I was married for 3 years, then me and my wife divorced amicably. I was depressed and just had lost a lot of desire to do much of anything, on top of us having an almost 2 year old girl (who is a total angel, and helped my depression more then I could have ever imagined). I fully accept what happened and hold no ill will for my wife wanting the divorce. In fact, due to financial situations, were still living in the same apartment.

The "pisses me off" part comes from the moving on portion. For a couple of months I just wanted nothing to do with moving on, not because I wanted her back, but because I just wanted to get myself figured out first. (Which I have, imperfectly, made headway on.) So, once I was able to piece myself back together well enough to be a productive human being outside of working and cleaning house, I tried to get back out there and look for someone....

And, long story short, no woman in Western Washington wants anything to do with me. I'm not overly picky, and while I'd love someone in the fat-community, I'm not going to demand it, especially since that makes my prospects shrink by 95%. No matter how nice, sincere, and genuine I am, I just get written off time, and time, and time again.

Juxtapose that against my ex... Who is in her 5th relationship in the same span. He's a cool guy, and I hold no ill-will to him either.

So, what's pissing me off? This whole situation. It just makes me wonder what is so bad about me that no one female seems to even want to give me the time of day. (Not that I'd demand it, but don't I have to do something worth being ignored to get ignored?)

So, that's that. Sorry if it was rant-y... I've just pretty much had this pent up inside me for months, and didn't really think I had anywhere to go to let it out.

Chris.


----------



## ODFFA

HeyJude5683 said:


> LONG time silent "thread watcher", but I figured this is as good a time as any to break out and speak on here...
> 
> What's pissing me off? Realistically? A lot. But for sake of time, I'll pick the most semi-relevant one. I was married for 3 years, then me and my wife divorced amicably. I was depressed and just had lost a lot of desire to do much of anything, on top of us having an almost 2 year old girl (who is a total angel, and helped my depression more then I could have ever imagined). I fully accept what happened and hold no ill will for my wife wanting the divorce. In fact, due to financial situations, were still living in the same apartment.
> 
> The "pisses me off" part comes from the moving on portion. For a couple of months I just wanted nothing to do with moving on, not because I wanted her back, but because I just wanted to get myself figured out first. (Which I have, imperfectly, made headway on.) So, once I was able to piece myself back together well enough to be a productive human being outside of working and cleaning house, I tried to get back out there and look for someone....
> 
> And, long story short, no woman in Western Washington wants anything to do with me. I'm not overly picky, and while I'd love someone in the fat-community, I'm not going to demand it, especially since that makes my prospects shrink by 95%. No matter how nice, sincere, and genuine I am, I just get written off time, and time, and time again.
> 
> Juxtapose that against my ex... Who is in her 5th relationship in the same span. He's a cool guy, and I hold no ill-will to him either.
> 
> So, what's pissing me off? This whole situation. It just makes me wonder what is so bad about me that no one female seems to even want to give me the time of day. (Not that I'd demand it, but don't I have to do something worth being ignored to get ignored?)
> 
> So, that's that. Sorry if it was rant-y... I've just pretty much had this pent up inside me for months, and didn't really think I had anywhere to go to let it out.
> 
> Chris.



It certainly sounds like you've been through the wringer lately. Having gone through an amicable divorce myself, I can relate.

So, I guess the first place to start in tackling your dilemma might be.... put it in context. As in, you've had your world turned upside down, which I think increases _anyone's_ tendency to be harder than usual on themselves.

Also, considering the negative experiences you seem to have had with women recently, it maaay be helpful to kinda.... take stock of the reasons you think someone should be interested in you. Once you've gained some momentum with this way of thinking, more reasons will start cropping up and become apparent to you. Not that this is the fix-all, but it could really help when the next opportunity comes around. Besides, what you think about you is immensely important.

And maybe....take a short break from trying? Give this despondence some time to settle back down a bit before getting back in the saddle?

I don't want to downplay the difficulty of feeling like you have to surpass society's ridiculous idea of conventional attractiveness. It can feel impossible sometimes. It _is_ stupid and it _is_ unfair, on most of us, really. But... people do surpass it. All the time. There are scores of people who, by society's standard, "shouldn't" really have enticed anyone's interest - and yet they are in a relationship. People with buck teeth, people with disabilities, people with anxiety/depression, people with pretty low standards of hygiene even. 

It happens all the time. Which is sooo easy to lose sight of when you yourself are going through one bad experience after the other. You're not wrong to feel discouraged. But I most definitely wouldn't nearly be giving up on myself altogether if I were you


----------



## Tad

HeyJude5683 said:


> Juxtapose that against my ex... Who is in her 5th relationship in the same span. He's a cool guy, and I hold no ill-will to him either.
> 
> So, what's pissing me off? This whole situation. It just makes me wonder what is so bad about me that no one female seems to even want to give me the time of day. (Not that I'd demand it, but don't I have to do something worth being ignored to get ignored?)



Hey Chris, sorry that youve been going through such a rough time of it.

For what it is worth, I wouldnt view going through five relationships in a fairly short span of time as success, but more as five more chances to get your spirit beat up. I mean, presumably the goal is to end up in a relationship which lasts for the long term, not to show who can grab more romantic attention. Not that it wouldnt feel good to show that you had plenty of other options, but I presume that isnt really the goal.

One thing that could be a factor is that you are recently divorced. A lot of people are wary of getting into a relationship with someone who could still be on the rebound. (Possibly not as much of a factor for your ex, as a lot of guys are more focussed on the short term, rather than on the longer term relationship potential, so it may be easier to find guys who just dont care). 

All I can really say is keep working on you, in various ways, and keep meeting new people. After all, not many people are going to see you on the street and suddenly chase after you, even if they like what they seeyou need a chance to show your other qualities too.


----------



## ManBeef

I was forced to spread rep without a thank you response because my phone won't alone me to type in the rep box.


----------



## Saisha

Flippin' car acting up.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hanging Christmas lights today. That in and of itself does not piss me off, but the fact that I broke a decent sweat and guzzled cold beer to offset that does somewhat piss me off. It's Christmas dammit! It's not supposed to be 80 degrees out when you hang lights. That makes it awful hard to get in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## lille

I'm writing a journal entry for my Body Oriented Psychotherapy class about one of the activities we did in class, which was about body image. It made me think about when my body image issues started and so I went into my photos and looked at pictures of me at the age I started having negative thoughts about my body and it makes me so angry that that sweet, adorable, awkward little kid cried and wished for plastic surgery because she thought her thighs were too fat. It pisses me off that little girls are made to feel bad about their bodies.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Hanging Christmas lights today. That in and of itself does not piss me off, but the fact that I broke a decent sweat and guzzled cold beer to offset that does somewhat piss me off. It's Christmas dammit! It's not supposed to be 80 degrees out when you hang lights. That makes it awful hard to get in the Christmas spirit.



lol.. you want to come to NY to hang Christmas lights in 40degree weather? you can hang the lights and I will sit and have the cold beer..


----------



## Goreki

LeoGibson said:


> Hanging Christmas lights today. That in and of itself does not piss me off, but the fact that I broke a decent sweat and guzzled cold beer to offset that does somewhat piss me off. It's Christmas dammit! It's not supposed to be 80 degrees out when you hang lights. That makes it awful hard to get in the Christmas spirit.


Christmas should be a balmy 25 degrees.


----------



## CleverBomb

The funny thing is, that's what he's complaining about.

...and I'm pretty sure you meant it that way.


----------



## Rojodi

The Secret Santa at work gave me two gifts: A $50 gift card to H&M and a metric shit ton of Holiday cookies - there are a few menorah cookies.

I don't shop at H&M, but my son does.
I can't eat the cookies.

This woman, I know it has to be one, is evil!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> The Secret Santa at work gave me two gifts: A $50 gift card to H&M and a metric shit ton of Holiday cookies - there are a few menorah cookies.
> 
> I don't shop at H&M, but my son does.
> I can't eat the cookies.
> 
> This woman, I know it has to be one, is evil!!!!



Why is this person evil? They gave you two gifts. Be thankful.


----------



## Rojodi

Saoirse said:


> Why is this person evil? They gave you two gifts. Be thankful.



Sarcasm is lost on here I see.


----------



## Surlysomething

You didn't sound sarcastic to me at all. I was thinking the same thing as Saorise. Haha.



Rojodi said:


> Sarcasm is lost on here I see.


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> You didn't sound sarcastic to me at all. I was thinking the same thing as Saorise. Haha.



Life's way too serious to take Dim serious all the time. Her actions, though, were better than my son's "I'm saving your life" when he takes food off my plate.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Me. I've been a irresponsible with my money, and though I am making my monthly school payments and such, I'm just not doing a good job at saving my money even when I try. I need to save better, and quit spending it on crap. Not ALL of it is crap, but I always spend it too quickly and then I don't have any. I have $3 in my checkings right now and I just got paid yesterday, though my check was small ($70) due to being sick and calling in last week... next week should be better, but still, ugh.


----------



## ManBeef

My crush told me she's moving. FUCKIN GREAT! I BOTHERED GETTING CLOSER FOR NOTHING


----------



## Surlysomething

Miserable co-workers. LET IT STOP.


----------



## Rojodi

Rain!

It shouldn't be raining on December 23!


----------



## x0emnem0x

ManBeef said:


> My crush told me she's moving. FUCKIN GREAT! I BOTHERED GETTING CLOSER FOR NOTHING



Man that sucks, I'd hate that, too... sorry to hear!


----------



## Amaranthine

People who stand around and talk on their cell phone in the middle of a busy store deserve to have their carts tipped over.


----------



## CleverBomb

This isn't the best day of the year to get a plumber to fix a leaking hot water line and likely replace a substantial portion of the house's plumbing system. Then again, it's never really a good day to find out that you need to fix a leaking hot water line and likely replace a substantial portion of your house's plumbing system.

Fortunately, the leak is containable for now. 

Extra fortunately, the Lovely and Talented Mrs. Bomb insisted on getting new internets, and I insisted on the installers routing the wiring through the cellar -- or I might not have discovered the leak for another few weeks. 

Waiting for the neighbor-recommended plumber to call back. Otherwise, I'll start working through Yelp results.


----------



## ManBeef

My headache made me vomit and I'm stuck with a massager and a heat pack under my head/neck. Worst is my son is visiting and bored. We were supposed to go to the movies. Yay to that falling apart. It's been about 2 hours now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My 6 month old aussie got into a bag of miniwheats and ate half of an entire large bag. My fault, it was within his reach. But im mad at myself.

And he just woke us up with literally the worst poop ive EVER smelled (after almost a decade of horseback riding and 7 yrs of dog ownership). Hubby literally rolled out of bed and crawled out the door, gagging, and to had to spend the last hour crawling into his crate and wiping poop off everything.

He just came upstairs and said he threw out the blanket that it was all over - it was unsalvegable.

All because i didnt put the bag away!


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

My sister couldn't celebrate Christmas with us because she was too busy being in jail. Grrrr.....


----------



## x0emnem0x

Working this early. It's not early, but it's early for me... I just wanted to sleep.

Oh yeah. And our oven stopped working. So not only can we not use it for food, but it's been freezing in Illinois as of late and our central air doesn't work. We were using it on and off to try and keep the house a little warmer because we don't have much of a choice, and well, needless to say the house is freezing now, too. Other than the space heaters we have in 3 different rooms trying to keep it at a bearable temperature.


----------



## Aust99

Since the first day of my summer vacation I've been sick. Most of the symptoms are gone but I've got a horrible cough that is sticking around. One miserable week is enough thanks.


----------



## ODFFA

Aust99 said:


> Since the first day of my summer vacation I've been sick. Most of the symptoms are gone but I've got a horrible cough that is sticking around. One miserable week is enough thanks.



Really feeling you on this right now. I'm being revisited by the laryngitis monster myself. 

That said, I am ridiculously grateful it got held off until after the Christmas breakaway to my aunt's house. I would have made a super quiet, sullen ol' guest.


----------



## Aust99

Hope you get better ASAP!


----------



## loopytheone

I explained to my mother no less than three times yesterday that I, a size 18 woman, cannot wear her/my sister's size 12/14 clothes no matter how much she thinks I should. Then this morning I mention wanting to turn the heating on as I am cold and the first thing she does is tell me to put her size 12 jacket on that barely fits her. :doh:


----------



## biglynch

Some peoples shitty attitudes. Driving me nuts. Also my grumbly gut... Its no fun.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Death. Jons mom passed away today and I can't get him and his family out of my head. She was the sweetest, too. Just stuck on my thoughts today...


----------



## Aust99

Feeling invisible.... And frustrated by situations.


----------



## Rojodi

Arthritis. I couldn't get my sneaker on.


----------



## ManBeef

I went all ME and scared the hottie that had messaged me away. FUCKIN BRAIN!


----------



## lucca23v2

I have a cold and I can't sleep because my throat drys up and I get a coughing fit. It sucks to fall asleep and wake up choking because your throat is dry! 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Goreki

Fat chick thigh rub.
Fucken, 35 degrees, so I wear a skirt. But my thighs have declared war on each other, and now feel like they're on fire. I'm sitting at maccas waiting to be able to fucking walk again.


----------



## djudex

lucca23v2 said:


> I have a cold and I can't sleep because my throat drys up and I get a coughing fit. It sucks to fall asleep and wake up choking because your throat is dry!



I am also now sick, fuck you traveling!



> Anyone have any suggestions?



Humidifier?


----------



## lucca23v2

djudex said:


> I am also now sick, fuck you traveling!
> 
> 
> 
> Humidifier?



I will try it.. thanks.

Sorry you are sick.. feel better!


----------



## Surlysomething

-hug-







Aust99 said:


> Feeling invisible.... And frustrated by situations.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Goreki said:


> Fat chick thigh rub.
> Fucken, 35 degrees, so I wear a skirt. But my thighs have declared war on each other, and now feel like they're on fire. I'm sitting at maccas waiting to be able to fucking walk again.



Reason # ALL that I don't wear skirts LMFAO


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The air hurts my face. Why am i living in a place where the air hurts my face?!? Stupid Canadian winters...


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The air hurts my face. Why am i living in a place where the air hurts my face?!? Stupid Canadian winters...



The other day my son described it as "Walking through curtains of barbed-wire." Granted that is teenage exaggeration, but all the same I thought it did somewhat catch the experience of walking bare-faced into the wind on a really frigid day (of course, that he was bare faced was just teenage silliness)


----------



## djudex

lucca23v2 said:


> I will try it.. thanks.



Get the kind that is hot mist as opposed to cold and if you can get a model with a medicinal tray which will allow you to put some Vick's vaporub in it, the heater of the water also heats the vaporub releasing menthol into the air in order to open up your airways.


----------



## djudex

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The air hurts my face. Why am i living in a place where the air hurts my face?!? Stupid Canadian winters...



Bwaha I said this to my buddy on Saturday, I love that little cartoon, it's such a valid question!


----------



## djudex

Update! Lost mah dang voice!


----------



## lucca23v2

djudex said:


> Get the kind that is hot mist as opposed to cold and if you can get a model with a medicinal tray which will allow you to put some Vick's vaporub in it, the heater of the water also heats the vaporub releasing menthol into the air in order to open up your airways.



Awesome... I will try that tomorrow when I go out.. Thanks!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I didnt know that was limited to teenagers =p i was wearing what my guy refers to as my "winter capris" today while taking the dogs to pee. Hey; my winter boots cover the bottom part of my legs...And why put on a jacket when i am about to come right back in when i can stand there and shudder for warmth? Lol


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Update! Lost mah dang voice!



Your voice was fine


----------



## KingBuu

Everything is pissing me off, but I'm just in a mood.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Everything, just because hormones. GG life.


----------



## spookytwigg

Got a killer headache and it's putting me on a shitty mood.


----------



## djudex

spookytwigg said:


> Got a killer headache and it's putting me on a shitty mood.



Fuck, me too.


----------



## Rojodi

I had to give yet another deposition because someone felt that I was part of them being not hired due to their lack of military service or being straight and Christian. It gets tiring when fucking lawyers are looking for a payday with these types of unnecessary suits. Um, Dude, read his application and resume, do a little research, and talk with him before you take his case. 

The idiot lied on his resume, lied greatly about his academic background, and especially lied as to why he was "asked" to leave his previous IT position. Yes, idiot attorney, he sexually harassed not one, not two, but three women! Fuck!


----------



## Yakatori

Rojodi said:


> "_...lied on his resume, lied greatly about his academic background, and especially lied* as to why he was "asked" to leave his previous IT position*. Yes, idiot attorney, he sexually harassed not one, not two, but three women! Fuck![_"


But I wonder: Could it be "attorney" is just fishing for info with which to sue yet another party?


----------



## tankyguy

Generally frustrated today with this quote coming to mind:

"A mans character is most evident by how he treats those who are not in a position either to retaliate or reciprocate."

This is of course not gender-specific.


----------



## lucca23v2

Not really pissed.. but bothered...That Admin closed the thread where people were expressing how they felt about the changes made. 

Closing a thread where people are expressing their grievances about changes made is not a good way to go. People are already mad about the changes being made without telling anyone.. this will only serve to further alienate them. JMO


----------



## Saoirse

lucca23v2 said:


> Not really pissed.. but bothered...That Admin closed the thread where people were expressing how they felt about the changes made.
> 
> Closing a thread where people are expressing their grievances about changes made is not a good way to go. People are already mad about the changes being made without telling anyone.. this will only serve to further alienate them. JMO



And the opinion of quite a few others...


----------



## bigmac

Yet another person told me my wife looks like Sarah Palin -- ARRRG!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. they might ban me for a bit for posting this, but it must be said. I also did not appreciate the way certain people were called out by Admin. that was a bit childish.


----------



## Esther

I'm poor for the first time in quite a while. I mean, I've been on a tight budget before, but I haven't actually been poor since university.

Running out of cosmetics basics like mascara or moisturizer and feeling serious guilt about replacing them, supergluing the wayward underwire back into my busted old bra, worrying about scraping enough together for bills, having to say 'no' to meeting friends for dinner, not driving anywhere because I can't afford gas... UGH. 

C'mon March! This new work contract can't start fast enough.


----------



## Esther

I'm also not in the mood for lectures about privilege, so if you're headed there, please don't go down that road. I'm fully aware I still have a roof over my head, food in my fridge, an upcoming work contract and family willing to help, and I truly am grateful for that. I just grew up pretty dirt poor and hated being the kid with holes in my shoes who had to eat the free school lunches, so I try super hard to always have an emergency stash of money in case things get rough again. Bums me out when my stash gets used up and I have to worry.


----------



## lucca23v2

Esther I know that feeling. When you are living paycheck to pay check... it really sucks. Hang in there. Feb is a short month!


----------



## MattB

My boss did the usual trickery today...message me about something inane and once I respond, start sending a whole bunch of work emails. I fall for it almost every time, but it's hard when they know you always have a phone with you. 

My fault, but still...


----------



## lille

Disgusting unwanted comments about my body. Dude is lucky this is an online forum and he didn't pull that shit to my face. I may normally be a pretty soft spoken person, but you comment on my body and you're going to get chewed out. A kid in high school pulled it and he got chewed out during lunch in front of the whole school, he actually cowered cause he thought I was going to hit him. Principal saw and asked why I was upset, I told her what he said and she proceeded to chew him out because no one messes with her girls.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I had to put snowpants on to shovel the driveway. I HATE pants.

I tried to shovel in my heavy winter boots and capris, but I started to get windburn/coldburn in the two inches of exposed flesh so i had to cave and act like an adult. 

Looked outside and there is another four inches sitting in my driveway. I hate winter.


----------



## Tad

You are cracking me up, Xyantha!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I had to put snowpants on to shovel the driveway. I HATE pants.
> 
> I tried to shovel in my heavy winter boots and capris, but I started to get windburn/coldburn in the two inches of exposed flesh so i had to cave and act like an adult.
> 
> Looked outside and there is another four inches sitting in my driveway. I hate winter.



I am so not looking forward to digging my car out. Again. Whoever is doing the snow dance can stop now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL! I look at it this way; girl pants are ridiculously thin anyway, and I am so short my capris basically touch my boots, so there isn't much difference....  and i might have been wearing capris but I was wearing THESE. 1600 thinsulate = good to -160 degrees, so i was actually overheating (except the two inches exposed to the icy lashes of the Canadian February). And yes, that pattern. I rock 'em. 

http://www.sail.ca/en/catalogue/hunting/boots/24747/core-rubber-boots/

And on that note, my freakin puppy just chewed the top of them!!!!...they were soo expensive. :doh: Today may be a vacation day but it is turning into a curl up and just wait for tomorrow day...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Some lady at work got annoyed with me because I couldn't get her damn phone at the register. LIKE DO YOU THINK I STOCK PHONES HERE? I don't. They keep them at customer service. I told her she would need to go to customer service to get the phone but that I could activate her phone card...Which I did. Apparently that was such an inconvenience to her! Even though I told her sorry like 3 times and that I was always told to send people to customer service if they would like to get a phone. Woman just didn't understand: "well, I've done it before, they just went to grab it and brought it back to the register?" really, because a.) I've never seen that happen and b.) I don't care. The customer service was EMPTY anyway so it's not like she had to wait for 5 people ahead of her or anything, but her attitude just made me want to slap her upside the head...


----------



## Tad

Some people......sigh. I'm guessing she isn't happy with much that goes on in the world, if that bothered her so much. (and how often does she buy a new phone, anyway?)


----------



## MattB

Sunday night STILL has a 'back-to-school-tomorrow' feel that I have never been able to shake after all these years.


----------



## lucca23v2

MattB.. lol.. because you kind of do.. except it is now work instead of school..lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Some people......sigh. I'm guessing she isn't happy with much that goes on in the world, if that bothered her so much. (and how often does she buy a new phone, anyway?)



It was actually for her mom I guess? Regardless she had no reason to get snippy with me about it, it wasn't my rules and I was told to send them to customer service regardless of what she's had happen before... and yeah, how often does she buy phones there (AT A GROCERY STORE, nonetheless), to know they can do it how SHE wants it done... just get over it lady. I wanted to slap her, she was so mad at me and I kept explaining and saying sorry. She looked like she could be decently nice if she wanted to but her attitude was just rotten!


----------



## Marlayna

I could say what's pissing me off today in 2 words: more SNOW! :sad:


----------



## lille

Marlayna said:


> I could say what's pissing me off today in 2 words: more SNOW! :sad:



Definitely. I'm missing so many days at my internship. Now I'm going to struggle to meet my required hours.


----------



## Melian

HEY GUYS!

Want a fast and effective way to lose weight and keep it off?! Does it seem like an impossible task that eludes everyone you know?! For a limited time only, the secret can be yours:

Date Melian!

Studies have shown that dating Melian results in rapid and prolonged weight loss with minimal effort. Side effects include elevated smugness, followed by dramatic decreases in the quality and quantity of sexual activity, and spontaneous relationship abortion.

(Perhaps you can tell that my new one is dieting now.....ugh....:doh: )


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh no!!! I know you said it looked promising for a while...

Did he just flip a switch one say and say that foul four letter word starting with D?


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh no!!! I know you said it looked promising for a while...
> 
> Did he just flip a switch one say and say that foul four letter word starting with D?




He received an article of clothing as a gift from someone, and it REALLY didn't fit....and that was the trigger. I practically begged for him to just let it go, but nope. We had hours of sex when we got home, because I want to enjoy his body while I still can. *sigh*

ETA: it's almost like a personal attack from the universe - the speed at which my boyfriends can lose weight. You look around and see everyone constantly struggling and failing to do this, but not them! It's like I inspire some kind of metabolic increase and surge of willpower. FUCK THAT.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think it's the FA superpower being used by someone for evil! 

Hopefully he knows how much you like it and will find a happy medium for both of you!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think it's the FA superpower being used by someone for evil!
> 
> Hopefully he knows how much you like it and will find a happy medium for both of you!



Oh he knows. I didn't want to spell it out for him, because that always sends you down a dark, unproductive path, but I had no choice and ended up doing so. It landed me a miniscule increase in groping privilege, but that's it - he's still going to lose weight in the near future.

It's just so fucking unfair. I'm not asking for guys to gain (although I would LOVE it) or to do any kind of stuffing/feeding/super-fetishy shit - all I ask is for them to maintain just enough belly for me to get off....because fat guys are the ONLY thing that really gets me off!! And then I will shower them with hot sex, amazing blowjobs and earth-shattering orgasms, so it's a pretty fucking fair trade! 

/anger


----------



## MattB

Just got off an Adobe Connect conference call for work, where no one understood that using their microphone without using headphones causes echo. 90 minutes of that...that...that...

Then, sure enough, at the end of it the usual suspects were all "Thanks for a terrific and educational call everyone!!"

I need an app to shock people from my laptop...


----------



## lucca23v2

MattB said:


> I need an app to shock people from my laptop...


 *snipped...

This! exactly this!.. If you come up with this, I will gladly pay you for the use of the app!


----------



## djudex

MattB said:


> Just got off an Adobe Connect conference call for work, where no one understood that using their microphone without using headphones causes echo. 90 minutes of that...that...that...
> 
> Then, sure enough, at the end of it the usual suspects were all "Thanks for a terrific and educational call everyone!!"
> 
> I need an app to shock people from my laptop...



Had a conference call today with a background breather, drives me nuts. All I can hear is 'wheezewhooooooowheezewhoooooooowheeze' while the important stuff falls into oblivion. MOVE THE PHONE OUT OF YOUR MOUTH, IT'S NOT THAT TASTY!


----------



## RentonBob

djudex said:


> Had a conference call today with a background breather, drives me nuts. All I can hear is 'wheezewhooooooowheezewhoooooooowheeze' while the important stuff falls into oblivion. MOVE THE PHONE OUT OF YOUR MOUTH, IT'S NOT THAT TASTY!



I always put my phone on mute when I'm on a conference call. That way nobody can hear what I'm saying about them when they are being so rude to everyone else on the call


----------



## Yakatori

That should be the default for anyone who's not, at that moment, directly participating in the discussion.

Possible exception: warm, breezy, early-summer day. Open windows. Barely-audible car-stereo off in the distance blasting hits of years-past.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkuu0Lwb5EM[/ame]


----------



## CleverBomb

What's irritating me is that after all these years, we still haven't gotten a satisfactory answer to that question. 

Who was it, really, that let the dogs out?


----------



## MattB

CleverBomb said:


> What's irritating me is that after all these years, we still haven't gotten a satisfactory answer to that question.
> 
> Who was it, really, that let the dogs out?



It was an inside job- by the dogs. If you listen closely to the song there are clues...


----------



## Mordecai

Darkest Dungeons but in a good way.


----------



## youareneverready

I just can't seem to get my shit together.


----------



## CleverBomb

MattB said:


> It was an inside job- by the dogs. If you listen closely to the song there are clues...


I should have known it!


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!!!!!! Training classes at work! It takes them 3 hours to explain something simple. Which in the end, you teach someone else the same thing in 5 minutes! FML!


----------



## Tad

That we were excited yesterday that it got warm enough for the road salt to work. WTF is with our weather this winter?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yesssss. 

Its so cold i have to put boots on three dogs; just to pee. If i dont put their boots on for that 2 min walk, i have to carry them. Have to do that like 5 times a day....and slipping and sliding because its so cold the salt wont work. Thinking of buying kitty litter for some traction!!


----------



## ALS

1. It's been freezing in Pittsburgh (-6 degrees or so). I'm uncertain of the current temperature, but I'm not expecting a warm 20 degrees or so. 

2. I can't meet any guys that want to get fat. Should I stop looking for that exact characteristic? 

3. I've been up for 1.5 days.


----------



## Tad

ALS said:


> 1. It's been freezing in Pittsburgh (-6 degrees or so). I'm uncertain of the current temperature, but I'm not expecting a warm 20 degrees or so.
> 
> 2. I can't meet any guys that want to get fat. Should I stop looking for that exact characteristic?
> 
> 3. I've been up for 1.5 days.



I think you should not make any decisions about 2 while suffering under 1 and especially 3. Not a good time to make reasonable decisions about life!


----------



## ALS

Tad said:


> I think you should not make any decisions about 2 while suffering under 1 and especially 3. Not a good time to make reasonable decisions about life!



Good points. I should probably just relax and get some sleep.


----------



## Surlysomething

How tired I am because the upstairs people are assholes. ASSHOLES.
I would have gone up there and laid into them, but with only a couple days left at this place, what's the point.

My anxiety is on high alert now too so everything is grating on me. Voices, sounds, you name it, i'm annoyed by it.

I'm so wiped out from getting ready for this move that i've hit a wall. I can barely move and it's so frustrating.


Serenity now.


----------



## Fuzzy

Murphy's Law indicates that things will fail at the worst possible moment.

I'm two cars down (needing repairs) with a third getting there.. and now its really cold and snowing.

Meh.


----------



## Rojodi

I tell one of my son's friends to not come into the house when he smells of marijuana: The odor sends me into an asthmatic-like breathing fit. He tells me I'm full of shit, no one's allergic to it. Yet, people can be allergic to cigarette smoke?


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> I tell one of my son's friends to not come into the house when he smells of marijuana: The odor sends me into an asthmatic-like breathing fit. He tells me I'm full of shit, no one's allergic to it. Yet, people can be allergic to cigarette smoke?



He's an idiot. Anyone can be allergic to anything.


----------



## CleverBomb

And even if you're not allergic, smoke can trigger pre-existing respiratory issues through simple irritation rather than an allergic reaction.


----------



## ODFFA

So, almost two weeks ago, someone in my suburb shot and killed a burglar who'd broken through his 17 y/o daughter's bedroom door. We're all still talking about it; but today I heard a disturbing detail from the lady of the house herself, the girl's mother. She told us that, while the burglar was busy breaking through the girl's door, gun in hand, he shouted "I'm coming for you!"

The two that broke into our house over a year ago weren't THAT volatile. I feel like they would have left me alone if I'd managed to lock myself in my room. Ok, the one guy had a knife and threatened to kill me in nooo uncertain terms. I dunno, man, I'm just not looking forward to the imminent tossing and turning in my bed tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething

Move is over.


Lives have been saved.



:d




surlysomething said:


> how tired i am because the upstairs people are assholes. Assholes.
> I would have gone up there and laid into them, but with only a couple days left at this place, what's the point.
> 
> My anxiety is on high alert now too so everything is grating on me. Voices, sounds, you name it, i'm annoyed by it.
> 
> I'm so wiped out from getting ready for this move that i've hit a wall. I can barely move and it's so frustrating.
> 
> 
> Serenity now.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> So, almost two weeks ago, someone in my suburb shot and killed a burglar who'd broken through his 17 y/o daughter's bedroom door. We're all still talking about it; but today I heard a disturbing detail from the lady of the house herself, the girl's mother. She told us that, while the burglar was busy breaking through the girl's door, gun in hand, he shouted "I'm coming for you!"
> 
> The two that broke into our house over a year ago weren't THAT volatile. I feel like they would have left me alone if I'd managed to lock myself in my room. Ok, the one guy had a knife and threatened to kill me in nooo uncertain terms. I dunno, man, I'm just not looking forward to the imminent tossing and turning in my bed tonight.




 Yah, that would be sleep disturbing.....




Surlysomething said:


> Move is over.



Yay!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

I hate office politics!!!!!!!!!!! And since people want to be assholes, then I am going to be an asshole too. Since I am at my salary cap, I am only going to do what my actual requirements are and nothing more. 

I hate dealing with assholes.


----------



## Rojodi

The sheer and absolute willful ignorance of some Washington NFL team "fans." When confronted with the truth, they resign themselves to name calling and obfuscation


----------



## Melian

I feel like I'm going to get attacked for this, but.....it went above 0C today, and I'm starting to fear that this horrific-cold winter is over. It was perfect for me


----------



## MattB

Melian said:


> I feel like I'm going to get attacked for this, but.....it went above 0C today, and I'm starting to fear that this horrific-cold winter is over. It was perfect for me



Vinter iz kvlt. Hailz!


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> I feel like I'm going to get attacked for this, but.....it went above 0C today, and I'm starting to fear that this horrific-cold winter is over. It was perfect for me



You'll always have the cold in your heart!


----------



## Tad

The new CSI: Cyber show is horrendously bad. Not comically-over-the-top-bad like CSI: Miami was, more "leaden dialogue and improbable plots that proceed to develop holes you could march elephants through" bad. 

The part that is pissing me off is that I think the cast is decent, it is just the writing that is horrendous. Seriously, the lines those poor buggers have to recite...

Also, one of the guys on the show is at husky (at least by Hollywood standards), so on general principle I'd like to see the show stick around, not enough bigger guys on TV! 
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1098314496/tt3560060?ref_=tt_pv_md_2
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3782669056/tt3560060?ref_=tt_pv_md_3


----------



## Surlysomething

Not connecting with the right Dr to figure out all my issues as of late.

Secondary problems with my MS are really starting to burn my ass.


----------



## Rojodi

Having to go to yet another "Sensitivity Seminar" because yet another male doesn't understand that massages in the workplace are strictly forbidden


----------



## Melian

MattB said:


> Vinter iz kvlt. Hailz!



Und grimmmmm /^o^\

*cue Soror Dolorosa video and begins weeping*



Mordecai said:


> You'll always have the cold in your heart!



It will have to suffice.


----------



## CleverBomb

Melian said:


> I feel like I'm going to get attacked for this, but.....it went above 0C today, and I'm starting to fear that this horrific-cold winter is over. It was perfect for me


Winter is Leaving.


----------



## Melian

CleverBomb said:


> Winter is Leaving.



Nooooooooooooooo! Come back, zinc....er...winter!


----------



## tankyguy

Winter is still here.

This morning I was trudging through chest deep snow to bring my uncle his meds and something to eat. It's only next door, maybe 80 yards, but I got lost on the way back from the whiteouts.


----------



## Tad

tankyguy said:


> Winter is still here.
> 
> This morning I was trudging through chest deep snow to bring my uncle his meds and something to eat. It's only next door, maybe 80 yards, but I got lost on the way back from the whiteouts.



Wow, that is crazy snow :-(


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't believe how hard you guys are getting hit. 

I feel bad that it's so nice here and you guys aren't getting a break. 




tankyguy said:


> Winter is still here.
> 
> This morning I was trudging through chest deep snow to bring my uncle his meds and something to eat. It's only next door, maybe 80 yards, but I got lost on the way back from the whiteouts.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I feel bad that it's so nice here and you guys aren't getting a break.



You're a nicer person than I am. I don't feel bad at all. I'm pointing and laughing and the only ice I care about is the ice in my cold refreshing drink here on this 82 degree and sunny day!


----------



## youareneverready

Receiving a letter informing me I missed a medical appointment they never told me about in the first place.


----------



## lille

My career professor assigns a ridiculous amount of work. To expect this much of is on top of our capstone is absurd. I'm so sleep deprived that waking up is physically painful. My whole body aches. Two more months of this is going to run me into the ground.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dude. Nova Scotia is being hammered and has been for months.
Normally I would laugh but they're really struggling.

It's ugly.




LeoGibson said:


> You're a nicer person than I am. I don't feel bad at all. I'm pointing and laughing and the only ice I care about is the ice in my cold refreshing drink here on this 82 degree and sunny day!


----------



## MsBrightside

tankyguy said:


> Winter is still here.
> 
> This morning I was trudging through chest deep snow to bring my uncle his meds and something to eat. It's only next door, maybe 80 yards, but I got lost on the way back from the whiteouts.


I admire your devotion to your family but take care and bundle up. I hope spring comes your way soon!


youareneverready said:


> Receiving a letter informing me I missed a medical appointment they never told me about in the first place.


That is annoying. I thought the medical establishment might be a bit more organized in the UK than in the US; too bad that this sort of thing happens to you all, too.


lille said:


> My career professor assigns a ridiculous amount of work. To expect this much of is on top of our capstone is absurd. I'm so sleep deprived that waking up is physically painful. My whole body aches. Two more months of this is going to run me into the ground.


This does sound very stressful, but you seem to be doing a great job; hang in there!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Dude. Nova Scotia is being hammered and has been for months.
> Normally I would laugh but they're really struggling.
> 
> It's ugly.



I hear ya. I'm being a smartass mostly. I have a good friend from another board that lives in Liverpool N.S. I know how tough they've had it this year.

Also, I'm basking now, but in about 6 weeks or so, we will have the next 6 months at temps in the upper 90's and low 100's and humidity above 90% and very little rain in sight. So at that point, my friends from the Great White North can feel free to tell me about their brutal days where it got all the way up to 80 degrees!

Extreme weather sucks, but it's always a little easier when you can laugh at someone else's weather, it helps one forget about their own shitty weather!


----------



## lille

LeoGibson said:


> I hear ya. I'm being a smartass mostly. I have a good friend from another board that lives in Liverpool N.S. I know how tough they've had it this year.
> 
> Also, I'm basking now, but in about 6 weeks or so, we will have the next 6 months at temps in the upper 90's and low 100's and humidity above 90% and very little rain in sight. So at that point, my friends from the Great White North can feel free to tell me about their brutal days where it got all the way up to 80 degrees!
> 
> Extreme weather sucks, but it's always a little easier when you can laugh at someone else's weather, it helps one forget about their own shitty weather!



The heat is definitely going to take some getting used to. Moving from MA to TX in the middle of July is going to be a bit of a shock to my system.


----------



## Surlysomething

True true.

I feel very lucky that I live in such a moderate climate. I doubt I could handle the extremes very well. 

I've only worn my winter coat a handful of times this year, but i'm not complaining. 





LeoGibson said:


> I hear ya. I'm being a smartass mostly. I have a good friend from another board that lives in Liverpool N.S. I know how tough they've had it this year.
> 
> Also, I'm basking now, but in about 6 weeks or so, we will have the next 6 months at temps in the upper 90's and low 100's and humidity above 90% and very little rain in sight. So at that point, my friends from the Great White North can feel free to tell me about their brutal days where it got all the way up to 80 degrees!
> 
> Extreme weather sucks, but it's always a little easier when you can laugh at someone else's weather, it helps one forget about their own shitty weather!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a busy-bee co-worker that can't keep her nose out of anything.

All the simple things become productions and instead of doing her own job she tries to teach people how to do theirs.


Also, guess what, lady? You don't drink the coffee, you don't make the coffee, you're not the office manager, why are you setting up the new coffee machine? Ugh. Why are people so fucking annoying. I know it's petty but it's ongoing. 

F-f-f-f-riday.....


----------



## Rojodi

People that place their politics before everything else.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got a letter from the gov informing me i had been exposed to someone with active TB. Had to go and get tested. Only consolation is i am negative!!!


----------



## Melian

Every time I go out thinking that I look even remotely acceptable, someone takes a picture and proves me wrong. Ugh.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Every time I go out thinking that I look even remotely acceptable, someone takes a picture and proves me wrong. Ugh.



I thought the blood of innocents was never a wrong fashion choice.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> Every time I go out thinking that I look even remotely acceptable, someone takes a picture and proves me wrong. Ugh.



I don't believe it. You're just going to have to show us a picture.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> I thought the blood of innocents was never a wrong fashion choice.



You'd think, right!?



Lil BigginZ said:


> I don't believe it. You're just going to have to show us a picture.



LOL. No. I'll send you the only good pic to result from my bday drunkfest, though.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> LOL. No. I'll send you the only good pic to result from my bday drunkfest, though.




How drunk is drunkfest?


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> How drunk is drunkfest?



Oh, it was pretty goddamn drunken. Sexy times ensued, later on.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Oh, it was pretty goddamn drunken. Sexy times ensued, later on.



Darn it. All I ever get is sober fest.


----------



## Rojodi

Having to prove to white "Christians" that Jesus NEVER stated to hate on homosexuals.


----------



## Surlysomething

You don't have to prove anything to anybody. If they haven't figured out their own religion, no one can do it for them.




Rojodi said:


> Having to prove to white "Christians" that Jesus NEVER stated to hate on homosexuals.


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> You don't have to prove anything to anybody. If they haven't figured out their own religion, no one can do it for them.



I'm now finding humor: One of those people I fought with today actually sent in his resume to my cousins' agency: It's owned by a lesbian couple 

Surprise, surprise!


----------



## Surlysomething

Most of these people don't have a clue what they're talking about. They're just sheep trying to fit into a messed up herd. Why people are so worried about what other people do with their own lives boggles my mind. If they spent more time on themselves they might actually be better people.




Rojodi said:


> I'm now finding humor: One of those people I fought with today actually sent in his resume to my cousins' agency: It's owned by a lesbian couple
> 
> Surprise, surprise!


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> Most of these people don't have a clue what they're talking about. They're just sheep trying to fit into a messed up herd. Why people are so worried about what other people do with their own lives boggles my mind. If they spent more time on themselves they might actually be better people.



Life would be much better if people would just put down the book and live life, treat others as they wish to be treated.


----------



## Surlysomething

Exactly.

I can't believe in fake sky wizards myself. Haha




Rojodi said:


> Life would be much better if people would just put down the book and live life, treat others as they wish to be treated.


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I can't believe in fake sky wizards myself. Haha



I've seen some strange shit happen - ghosts, animals who should have attack just walk away, animals slid backwards on floors, and other stuff - but I will NOT have my life run by an old book filled with errors, written over 2000 years ago, by men who were full of sin.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

I just cooked a Pie with home made puff pastry and dropped it taking it from the over! Frustration!


----------



## lille

Londonbikerboy said:


> I just cooked a Pie with home made puff pastry and dropped it taking it from the over! Frustration!



Noooooo! So sad. My mom once dropped a flour less chocolate cake as she was carrying it to the oven. All the women in the kitchen looked at each other, decided that since the floor had just been cleaned it'd be fine to scoop it back into the pan since it was going to get baked anyway, and all agreed we wouldn't tell the guys.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

In the past two days an entirely new story has taken shape in my brain, with great characters, flow, and the start of an awesome storyline...but i cant find time to write it down. Its almost got me in a panic attack and is making my concentration at work and at home suck. I may need to just sit down after the hubby has gone to bed and pound a few hours at the keyboard to get the outline written so i can relax.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> In the past two days an entirely new story has taken shape in my brain, with great characters, flow, and the start of an awesome storyline...but i cant find time to write it down. Its almost got me in a panic attack and is making my concentration at work and at home suck. I may need to just sit down after the hubby has gone to bed and pound a few hours at the keyboard to get the outline written so i can relax.



Oh - I know so well how that feels!

Good luck with finding the time - and can't wait for the result!


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Good luck with finding the time - and can't wait for the result!



This ^^^^^^ !!!!


----------



## Tad

Enough on that topic. Have deleted all of it, please let it drop now. Points have been made, if minds haven't been changed, it is time to accept that they won't be, and move on -- or take it to Hyde Park.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's the pissed off thread. It seems kind of appropriate. Haha


----------



## Rojodi

Surlysomething said:


> It's the pissed off thread. It seems kind of appropriate. Haha



We pissed someone off LOL


----------



## KingBuu

Pissed that my Spring Break is ending but glad that school is ending for me in a month.


----------



## Surlysomething

Apparently. Haha



Rojodi said:


> We pissed someone off LOL


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The consulting firm my company brought in keeps trying to bypass and minimalize french language law adherance.

We have to provide french instructions if french employees in the province of Quebec are accessing it. Period! It is the spirit of the law itself. To not do it would be blatant discrimination. 

The reason it pisses me off is this PM is making PM fail 101: trying to minimize risk to get their project thru. Her job is to present risk, likelihood, and impact - not to dumb it down to shit goes thru!!!


----------



## Yakatori

View attachment Vive la France.jpg​
Definitely worth a shot, at least...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dont get me wrong. I am Ontarian. I am politically obligated to love and respect my Quebecois neighbours


----------



## lille

I had two papers that were supposed to be due at midnight on Friday. Yesterday we get an email saying that IT is doing all the stuff related to the school's name change on friday and so nothing will work after 4. So now my papers are due 8 hours earlier than I had planned.


----------



## Yakatori

Have to ask for an extension...


----------



## youareneverready

I have so very much to do today and yet have woken up with all the attention span of...oh look a pigeon!


----------



## Rojodi

Like with most people:

POLLEN!


----------



## MattB

Rojodi said:


> Like with most people:
> 
> POLLEN!



No kidding!


----------



## Tad

I know, right?

Birch is the one that usually hits me hardest, and it is "high" according to the pollen report. Not too bad when I'm at work, in filtered air, but by the time I make it home it will be hitting me.


----------



## MattB

My car is covered in dust, this looks to be a bad season. My usual allergy pills aren't working, and I've been off of them for months.


----------



## KingBuu

The hot heat of early summer.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

There was a problem with a distribution list. 

And for two hours, 500 people replied to "all."

Then people replied all to stop replying all.

Then people started replying with comic strips and jokes.

I hope there is a special place in hell for those people.


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There was a problem with a distribution list.
> 
> And for two hours, 500 people replied to "all."
> 
> Then people replied all to stop replying all.
> 
> Then people started replying with comic strips and jokes.
> 
> I hope there is a special place in hell for those people.



I can't top that for volume, but this week one of my co-workers happened to give birth on the same day as our VP's birthday. "Reply To All" indeed...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There was a problem with a distribution list.
> 
> And for two hours, 500 people replied to "all."
> 
> Then people replied all to stop replying all.
> 
> Then people started replying with comic strips and jokes.
> 
> I hope there is a special place in hell for those people.



I wish people would learn how to internet.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There was a problem with a distribution list.
> 
> And for two hours, 500 people replied to "all."
> 
> Then people replied all to stop replying all.
> 
> Then people started replying with comic strips and jokes.
> 
> I hope there is a special place in hell for those people.



Ahaha the people who reply-to-all to tell people to not reply-to-all always make my day. Doesn't really happen at the company I work for now, but it seemed like a hobby at my previous employer.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ahaha the people who reply-to-all to tell people to not reply-to-all always make my day. Doesn't really happen at the company I work for now, but it seemed like a hobby at my previous employer.



My workplaces have been pretty good about this, but I had one of these about a community design plan. Id gone to a meeting where the planners were looking at changing some of the paths, streets, and intersections near me, had given comment, and provided my email. The planner eventually sent out a mail with updates copied (not BCC, not turned into a mail list) to all the people who had left their email addresses. 

Some people wanted to talk about the contents of the mail, and other people wanted off the distribution list, but since people were responding to various mails in the chain even if one person took off the names of the people who wanted off, others didnt, so the people who wanted off would respond again demanding to be left off  dragged on for weeks. (and of course, in the end, the one broken link in one of the major east-west bicycling routes in the city still didnt get patched upit really was much ado about nothing)


----------



## lucca23v2

We finally are having some nice weather in NYC. Some idiot was complaining the other day that it was already too hot. 

I wanted to smack the shit out of him. People complained about the snow and cold.. and it is not even summer yet and they are already complaining about the heat? WTF? they need to find a place where it is spring/fall all year round and move there or STFU!.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Another winter that doesn't want to quit. It was 85F the other day, 52 today, snow expected Wednesday


----------



## FlashHeart

In-laws....... Just.... In-laws


----------



## CleverBomb

lucca23v2 said:


> We finally are having some nice weather in NYC. Some idiot was complaining the other day that it was already too hot.
> 
> I wanted to smack the shit out of him. People complained about the snow and cold.. and it is not even summer yet and they are already complaining about the heat? WTF?


Just wait a little bit, the weather will give them something else to complain about soon enough. Some people just ain't happy unless they've got something to complain about.


> they need to find a place where it is spring/fall all year round and move there or STFU!.


It's called Southern California.


People who like NYC would hate it just for being California, though, so that's no help.

I suggest the "...or STFU" option for them as being best for all concerned. At least, for everyone within earshot of them anyhow.


----------



## Lindsey-Michelle

*The fact you can't delete your own profile on here is stupid and there is no reason why this wouldn't be an option. I'm on a lovely diet and I go to the gym, being fat sucks  I'll keep posing shit like this till I'm removed from the site, seems like it's the only way to get off this place.*


----------



## biglynch

hahaha. Please never delete his profile. That will annoy him more.


----------



## MattB

biglynch said:


> hahaha. Please never delete his profile. That will annoy him more.



I second that. 

Of course one could log out and never come back, but where's the drama in that?


----------



## Lindsey-Michelle

MattB said:


> I second that.
> 
> Of course one could log out and never come back, but where's the drama in that?



No because it's my right not to have my name on a sight, no? every site I've been on you can delete it. Why shouldn't I be pissed off about it? this is a 'what's pissed you off today' forum no?


----------



## lille

Lindsey-Michelle said:


> No because it's my right not to have my name on a sight, no? every site I've been on you can delete it. Why shouldn't I be pissed off about it? this is a 'what's pissed you off today' forum no?




You're the one that decided to join a site where you can't delete your account. It's on you to check those things before you join. By making an account you're aggreeing to the conditions of the site.


----------



## MattB

Lindsey-Michelle said:


> No because it's my right not to have my name on a sight, no? every site I've been on you can delete it. Why shouldn't I be pissed off about it? this is a 'what's pissed you off today' forum no?



You signed up here, you put your name on here. With less than 10 posts to your credit it's highly likely no one would remember you if you had left quietly. Now however, you've made yourself even more visible. Congrats.

I also highly doubt you're the only person on the internet with the name "Lindsey-Michelle". I think you're safe from whatever it is you're trying to avoid. 

Is this enough attention for you?


----------



## Surlysomething

Hey life loser, how's it going?
You think someone like you bothers us?

Have at it.




Lindsey-Michelle said:


> *The fact you can't delete your own profile on here is stupid and there is no reason why this wouldn't be an option. I'm on a lovely diet and I go to the gym, being fat sucks  I'll keep posing shit like this till I'm removed from the site, seems like it's the only way to get off this place.*


----------



## lucca23v2

Lindsey-Michelle.... if you can't love yourself fat, you can't love yourself thin.

In the meantime, eat something! Obviously dieting is making you cranky.


----------



## lille

MattB said:


> I also highly doubt you're the only person on the internet with the name "Lindsey-Michelle". I think you're safe from whatever it is you're trying to avoid.
> 
> Is this enough attention for you?



Exactly. And if she didn't want people knowing her name, don't make it your user name.


----------



## Yakatori

biglynch said:


> "_hahaha. Please never delete *his* profile. That will annoy him more._"


Isn't that a girl's name?



Lindsey-Michelle said:


> "_*The fact you can't delete your own profile on here is stupid and there is no reason why this wouldn't be an option. I'm on a lovely diet and I go to the gym, being fat sucks  I'll keep posing shit like this till I'm removed from the site, seems like it's the only way to get off this place.*_"


Hmm..just on the face of it, that doesn't really seem to make sense. I mean, either your account can or can't be deleted. So why would they only delete it in response you making a bunch of posts talking about dieting or how you don't like being fat.

By the way, plenty of people on here talk about dieting, gastric bypass, etc...


So, why do you want your account deleted? What's changed between when you signed on and now?
(Should I delete my own account as well?)

Maybe if you can provide a more cogent reason, that might help to enlist more people to actually help you.

I mean, it can't really be that you've come this far in life to think what you're doing right now is what works. In general. 

-Or- maybe, it's that you really don't want it to work.


----------



## Amaranthine

Yakatori said:


> Isn't that a girl's name?



Everyone knows women don't really go on the internet.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Amaranthine said:


> Everyone knows women don't really go on the internet.



Damnit i cant rep you yet. Yes. It is a well known fact that the womenz do not internetz.


----------



## Yakatori

Lindsey-Michelle said:


> *The fact you can't delete your own profile on here is stupid and ...being fat sucks  I'll keep posing shit like this till I'm removed from the site, seems like it's the only way to get off this place.*


Now, look here, I made something special just for you. A thing of beauty, wonder, etc...that reflects back the profound light of truth to all who might gaze upon it. So, now, you can't really say I/we haven't done anything for you.

Now, you too, should go out into the world and _pay-it-foward_. As I have done here, for how others have once done for me so long ago.


----------



## Rojodi

People deciding that they can park in our driveway and across it, because it's convenient. 

City earned a good amount of money from tickets and removals of cars


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh! so mad at myself. I have to keep reminding myself that everyone organizes how it makes sense to them. I am working on a project and I find myself having to reorganize things for myself, not because it is wrong, but because it is not in the order I like it in. that damn anal retentiveness kicks in every time!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I keep forgetting to rep. Then, i try to and its like nope, spread the love lady! So then i try to, but it keeps saying too much rep to person a b c d e ...

...then i get tired and bored and wander away til a snazzy comment gets me, the. I try and rep And the cycle repeats!


----------



## bayone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I keep forgetting to rep. Then, i try to and its like nope, spread the love lady! So then i try to, but it keeps saying too much rep to person a b c d e ...
> 
> ...then i get tired and bored and wander away til a snazzy comment gets me, the. I try and rep And the cycle repeats!



I tried to rep this post, and apparently I rep the same people too much


----------



## Rojodi

People using Memorial Day as a "Military Appreciation Day." We're to remember those that have paid the ultimate price serving this country and not those currently serving.


----------



## GoodDaySir

Rojodi said:


> People using Memorial Day as a "Military Appreciation Day." We're to remember those that have paid the ultimate price serving this country and not those currently serving.



Seriously? That pisses you off? omfg.


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> People using Memorial Day as a "Military Appreciation Day." We're to remember those that have paid the ultimate price serving this country and not those currently serving.



You are either the crankiest person on the face of the planet or you really just do not like holidays at all! Every one of them annoys you in some kind of way. You must be a treat to work with.


----------



## Rojodi

LeoGibson said:


> You are either the crankiest person on the face of the planet or you really just do not like holidays at all! Every one of them annoys you in some kind of way. You must be a treat to work with.



You don't understand Memorial Day, do you?


----------



## Rojodi

GoodDaySir said:


> Seriously? That pisses you off? omfg.



Yes, really!

Grandfather was a decorated WWII Army veteran who instilled the true meaning of the day into us.

Father-in-law was a decorated WWII Navy veteran who would scream at those wishing him a "Happy" Memorial Day.

I am so sick and fucking tired of faux patriots that haven't a clue as to what should be done on Monday!


----------



## Rojodi

LeoGibson said:


> You are either the crankiest person on the face of the planet or you really just do not like holidays at all! Every one of them annoys you in some kind of way. You must be a treat to work with.



Why? Because I was raised to know that Columbus wasn't the "discoverer" of America, and he was the direct link to the attempted genocide of Natives, in North, Central, and South America?

Why? Because I know that you don't wish someone a "happy" Memorial Day, that it should be a time to remember those in service to our country that died doing it?

As for being a joy to work with, it's something you'll never know, since I work in IT and won't be going anywhere near you!


----------



## MattB

Almost a year away from the next Arbor Day, I wait in anticipation...


----------



## lille

LeoGibson said:


> You are either the crankiest person on the face of the planet or you really just do not like holidays at all! Every one of them annoys you in some kind of way. You must be a treat to work with.



I've got to agree with him on this one. Veteran's day is recognize all those who have served, Memorial day is specifically for those who made the ultimate sacrifice. I have a lot of family members in the armed services and was always taught the difference.


----------



## GoodDaySir

oooh big fucking whoop.


----------



## Surlysomething

'Murica

some of your peeps are super weird about the military


----------



## Amaranthine

To be fair, many people celebrate holidays without acknowledging anything related to the origin. Christmas, Easter, etc. Most are just an excuse to buy things, eat more, and/or not go to work. At least this one hasn't really been commercialized yet. 

Maybe a pessimistic view, but I don't think a majority of people are really going to truly think into the meaning of a holiday unless it's relevant to them/their family. As someone with a family that's pretty isolated from anything military-related, no one ever told me what Memorial day even was. But I'm also vehemently unpatriotic. I guess I could see how it's frustrating if people are "into" the day for an inaccurate reason.


----------



## LeoGibson

lille said:


> I've got to agree with him on this one. Veteran's day is recognize all those who have served, Memorial day is specifically for those who made the ultimate sacrifice. I have a lot of family members in the armed services and was always taught the difference.



I totally agree. Myself,like a majority of Americans, also have many family members that either have served or are actively serving at the moment. So, yes I do know the difference between the different holidays and what they are for.

My point is that, honestly, first and foremost I think he's full of shit when it comes to all the different people that tell him whatever things he rants about for any given holiday since I can honestly say I've never seen it personally. But even if he's not making insipid shit up to further whatever look-at-me agenda he has, if someone was being nice enough to give me good wishes, I would politely take them in the spirit they are offered even if they are misguided. If a teachable moment were to present itself I would try and pass along the true meaning of said holiday but if not I would smile and be polite and take the well wishes in the spirit they were intended.

It really is only because every single holiday that goes by, this guy has something that sticks in his craw, and frankly, it's mostly unbelievable that anyone says anything to him actually. It seems more made up than anything else.


----------



## Yakatori

It seems like the respective holidays are at the wrong times of year. Memorial Day is too close to the 4th, which is naturally a celebration, and at a time of year when people want to be outside, socialize, etc...

But worse, it's also a point where lots of merchants need to get rid of inventory, hence Memorial Day sales?! :blink:

Now, Labor day, which is also ideally a celebration of sorts, also attracts the sales; even though, practically, it should be more of a time for relaxing, being with family. But it tends not to really get its due for that it's right before school starts back up. So it's like that (depressing) feeling of a Sunday, right before going back to work, times 100.

Then there's Veteran's Day, chosen for the auspicious date of the armistice ending WWI? That's also a big sale day; although, it kind of makes more sense, for (living) veteran-specific discounts to also be a basis for discounts all-round.

So, given that Memorial Day only really needs to be early enough in summer/spring for people to effectively plant (to decorate tombs).... 

Solution: Move Memorial day up, to some time just after the last frost dates for the northern part of the country. That things are still bleak outside will be in keeping with this somber tone. Then, move Labor Day up. Either make it a beginning of the Summer type of thing. -Or- tack it on after Veteran's Day, to make, like, a long weekend, with kind of an Octoberfest/Harvest type of atmosphere.



Amaranthine said:


> "_But I'm also vehemently unpatriotic. I guess I could see how it's frustrating if people are "into" the day for an inaccurate reason. _"


Meh..I think part of the challenge in patriotism is in how it can and should mean different things for different people. Except, of course, that it's typically most noticeably modeled it in it's most base form, or possibly one that's largely incompatible with one's own values. Put up against an attitude of take it or leave it. That can kind of turn some off to it.

But, just bear in mind, many of the founders were-themselves thinkers and fiercely independent, political-philosophers in their own right. And, of course, along with many other things.

So, just consider the patriotism of the values you choose for yourself. Whatever those might be.


----------



## MsBrightside

A lot of people also see Memorial Day as an opportunity to remember deceased loved ones, apart from honoring those who gave their lives in service to their country. One doesn't necessarily have to take away from the other.


----------



## Rojodi

LeoGibson said:


> I totally agree. Myself,like a majority of Americans, also have many family members that either have served or are actively serving at the moment. So, yes I do know the difference between the different holidays and what they are for.
> 
> My point is that, honestly, first and foremost I think he's full of shit when it comes to all the different people that tell him whatever things he rants about for any given holiday since I can honestly say I've never seen it personally. But even if he's not making insipid shit up to further whatever look-at-me agenda he has, if someone was being nice enough to give me good wishes, I would politely take them in the spirit they are offered even if they are misguided. If a teachable moment were to present itself I would try and pass along the true meaning of said holiday but if not I would smile and be polite and take the well wishes in the spirit they were intended.
> 
> It really is only because every single holiday that goes by, this guy has something that sticks in his craw, and frankly, it's mostly unbelievable that anyone says anything to him actually. It seems more made up than anything else.



Boo freaking hoo. If I'm such a pain in your ass, IGNORE ME!


----------



## cinnamitch

Midol for all!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've never really got the concept of celebrating anything on one day. I personally find it kind of demeaning to celebrate it along with the masses. Oops - sorry, forgot to love my spouce for the last 364 days, good thing valentines day is here.

Or it often doesn't mean what we think it does. Yay - let's celebrate Canada Day! The day when we were united with other colonies under the British rule (BNA)...not as an independent nation.

Then there are the confusingly named ones. As a kid I thought Black Friday was some sort of racial slur or something to do with black history month


----------



## Dromond

I wouldn't wish anyone a "happy" Memorial day, and I do find the party atmosphere to be rather odd. It doesn't enrage me, though. I just shrug and say, "whatever." You're not going to change people's minds by ranting at them.


----------



## GoodDaySir

Why does partying freak people out? You can mourn and remember the dead with a beer in your hand. Ever heard of an Irish wake?


yikes. tough crowd.

My grandfather stormed Normandy on D-Day and survived. Later on he received a purple heart for a broken back. Dont you dare put stipulations on when I can and can't celebrate his memory and how I do it.


----------



## Treach

Having to hear my roommate have sex is not the lonliness cure I've been looking for, that's for sure.


----------



## ODFFA

Input: racist Granny (age: 89; prejudice level: v10.1)
Output: all output devices unplugged for safety 
Limit: exceeded

Imploding in 3....2.....

FHFSJDIWIHRK

(I don't know anymore with this one, you guys  )


----------



## lucca23v2

Crumbling it sucks, but I don't think there is much you can do. You posted it to a public site where people share photos, so it then becomes the property of the site.


----------



## Tad

I don't even know anymore with my job. Everyone seems to have a different idea of what it is that I am (or should be) doing, none of which relate to my supposed job. This place always has some of that sort of thing, but it seems to be hitting a crescendo lately. Normally providing documentation control is the part of the job I like least, but lately I've come to appreciate those interludes because at least I know what is what with that.


----------



## Tad

Apparently I'm Mr. Cranky today--back to back 'what it pissing me off' posts!

Country music seems to be getting more popular, OK, not my thing, but I can deal with hearing it more often in restaurants and stores...... except that it seems every second country song these days is some variant on 'girls in daisy-dukes, guys with pick-up trucks, lets go out into the country and get it on.' That is, it seems to have gone from hurtin' music to 'we are young, horny, and have nothing better to do' music?

I mean:


> I got that real good feel good stuff
> Up under the seat of my big black jacked up truck
> Rollin' on 35s
> Pretty girl by my side
> 
> You got that sun tan skirt and boots
> Waiting on you to look my way and scoot
> Your little hot self over here
> Girl hand me another beer, yeah!



I mean, I guess the driving while under the influence of 'real good, feel good' stuff may result in hurting in the near future, as may other implied activities if they feel too good to worry about birth control, but still, it seems like a whole other beast from the country music that my uncle used to listen to. (I know not all of it is this vapid, but it seems the stuff that they like to play in stores and restaurants leans heavily that way)


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Apparently I'm Mr. Cranky today--back to back 'what it pissing me off' posts!
> 
> Country music seems to be getting more popular, OK, not my thing, but I can deal with hearing it more often in restaurants and stores...... except that it seems every second country song these days is some variant on 'girls in daisy-dukes, guys with pick-up trucks, lets go out into the country and get it on.' That is, it seems to have gone from hurtin' music to 'we are young, horny, and have nothing better to do' music?
> 
> I mean:
> 
> I mean, I guess the driving while under the influence of 'real good, feel good' stuff may result in hurting in the near future, as may other implied activities if they feel too good to worry about birth control, but still, it seems like a whole other beast from the country music that my uncle used to listen to. (I know not all of it is this vapid, but it seems the stuff that they like to play in stores and restaurants leans heavily that way)



Most pop country does focus around the same sorts of topics as most other pop music, drinking and girls. There is other deeper stuff out there, but the fun summer songs are what gets played the most.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Most *pop country* does focus around the same sorts of topics as most other pop music, drinking and girls. There is other deeper stuff out there, but the fun summer songs are what gets played the most.



I guess you hit the nail on the head with the part that I highlighted. Gah, like we needed more pop music out there! :sad: 

(yes, I really am feeling curmudgeonly today. Just as well that I don't have a shotgun, front porch, or lawn that one wouldn't walk across faster than I could tell them to get off)


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!! I want to pull all of my hair out! I had someone call my job (lets say company A) to verify the employment history of (company B). 

When I tried to explain that we only work on Company B's tax returns, and can not verify an employees work history, the caller gets mad and completely crazy. Ranting, "I don't understand why you can't give me the employees employment history.. you do their taxes...)

Again I explain, we do the companies taxes, not the individual AND we can not verify employee history for a person who is not our employee. In fact, I can't even verify employment for someone who works for the company I currently work for. the caller still didn't get it.

I reluctantly had to just sit there and let them finish the rant to them say "sir, you can call the actual company (company B) and ask them for their employees work history. Have a nice day..

I ended the call before they went off again. Some people!


----------



## Tad

Wow, Lucca-- what a nut-bar. Of course you couldn't give that information, even if you had it.


----------



## Yakatori

Could that have been a recently fired employee, that just wants to divert reference of their employment to some other company. So that the person will just be like "_Yeah, they worked here..._

Because, otherwise, why would someone just checking references be so invested in it that they'd actually get mad at you?


----------



## Tad

Just looked in the mirror at work, and realized that the golf shirt I'm wearing has a grease stain on it which hadn't come out in the wash. Stupid belly catching anything I drop when eating, way too many of my shirts have a stain in right about the same place.

Mental notes made to keep a spare golf shirt at work for such discoveries, and to go shopping for more shirts so I can retire some of the stained ones


----------



## lucca23v2

Yak... no.. they knew that this accounting firm does the tax returns for the persons former employer (the caller was from NH Dept of Unemployment) I guess they figured since we did the companys taxes we would be able to verify if the person was a former employee. It just doesn't make sense to me. If it were me, I would not go to a third party, I would just go directly to the former company and contact their HR or payroll dept. The former company would be in a better position to verify it.

Also, even if we had the information, we still wouldn't be able to release it. We would have had to call Company B to get authorization to give that info, or get a contact person from company B to give to the caller, or give company B the callers information so that they themselves could call and verify. 

I just don't understand how someone from the NH Dept of Unemployment would think that even if we had the information we would give it out. They know better than that.


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!!!!!!!!! Having to change my passwords because I think I got hacked. Too many passwords... my brain can't hold it all!


----------



## lucca23v2

This one is very much Dims related. I understand that the pay boards are a way to bring in money. However it is a real turn off when I log in and the only thing I come across is line after line of new pay boards posts. 

The other threads get lost because you sometimes have to scroll to the bottom of the page in order to see new thread posts. Is there a way where only those that are subscribed to the pay boards see the new posts for them. 

I am really not here for the pay boards. I want threads to discuss things on, have friendly chat, share recipes, diet stories, funny jokes, etc. If others like the pay boards more power to them. They can enjoy, I just don't see why those of us who are not subscribed to them should have to scroll through half of the page to get to a new thread or search through those multiple posts to find new threads sandwich (squashed) between the pay boards posts.


----------



## MattB

I can't rep you for that post, but I totally agree. If there was a way to filter out any forum from the new posts that would be great. To customize so that, say, Hyde Park (as an example) posts don't show up in the list would make for an enhanced experience here I would say...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am at my father in laws funeral and most of these people are snoody and wish-they-were-rich.

There are nibbles and i ate a grape tomato before being introduced to one of their friends, so i wiped my hand on my napkin (despite my fingers never touching my lips) and shook her hand.

She had the nerve to wipe her hand on her pants when we were done -
I couldnt help it. I sneered and looked down my nose at her. Im the one who is family here, lady. And did i just f'ing see you do that? In a way that demanded my attention?! 

She looked a little ashamed - as she should! You frickin wipef your hand on your pants - how old are you? 5?!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I tried to rep her but cant  

I dont look at the list - i put email notifications on threads i like, and i just go to the forums i like and look for dark blue (ie unclicked posts) on threads. Because i agree - the paysite boards and a few other boards i would love to block off from my own view.


----------



## lucca23v2

Awww.. thanks for the virtual reps though guys.  What I have been doing lately is going through my old favorites and posting and bring back some of those threads.


----------



## MrSensible

Arrg, I need this thread today:

I'm getting past the irritation threshold with one of my professors lately, and I know I'm not the only student in my class that feels that way. It was actually a win/lose situation today, as this one really annoying type of group assignment we had been doing was rescinded by our professor (after he finally conceded to how bad it was for an online setting.) Naturally, he made this decision after my group and I painstakingly completed it over the course of last week. And to top it off, he didn't even give us any credit for it. 

That annoyance aside, we were looking forward to not having to deal with it anymore, but that's where the implications of it being gone come in: The assignment(s) he got rid of was worth 60% of our group grade. This has now been added to the 40% of another type of team assignment we do. That would be fine if he had done a better job at explaining how he wants us to do the assignment, but judging by the "feedback" he's giving us, our answers apparently aren't up to his standard. I've never had an issue with instructions and I always try my damnedest to support my claims with sound reasoning and even external sources. I answered the questions he gave us to the best of my ability, yet I get a message from him (as did everyone else in my group) asking me the same questions I had already answered and supported. He didn't say what was wrong with my previous answers or what he was looking for particularly, he just posted the exact same questions over again, as if to be patronizing. 

Ugh, I've got to say, I don't think pissed is a good enough word right now. Don't get me wrong; I'm perfectly fine with my answers not being what he's looking for, but I think as a teacher it should be his responsibility to tell us what he wants particularly and/or to give us good examples of what he's looking for. And honestly, I got off a lot better than most of my team. Some of the "criticisms" he wrote to them were nothing short of asshole-ish. We're definitely going to have a lot to talk about when we meet up tomorrow night, heh.

On the plus side, at least I aced a test tonight .


----------



## lucca23v2

Some professors are full of themselves. Do the best ypu can and keep records of everything incase you have to fight the grade he gives you. (On a side note, this is good practice to deal with some asshole boss's and coworkers.) Good luck! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ODFFA

I'm vicariously pissed off on your behalf, Mr S! Especially knowing how hard you've all been working to meet his demands, that already sounded quite steep to begin with. I know educators are undervalued and often just amazing, but sometimes I wonder if some of them don't have (not-so-)secret sadistic motivations 

But here, have a real bowing smiley at long last for acing yet another test! :bow:


----------



## MrSensible

lucca23v2 said:


> Some professors are full of themselves. Do the best ypu can and keep records of everything incase you have to fight the grade he gives you. (On a side note, this is good practice to deal with some asshole boss's and coworkers.) Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



Yeah, he certainly seems to have that going on. And I really think I might take your advice on that, especially after the last little altercation I had with him. He gave me a 75 on the assignment I mentioned, and he has yet to give me the reasoning as to why some of my answers were incorrect. I checked his ratemyprofessor page and there were others that talked about him being terrible at explaining stuff and coming off as not even knowing the material he's supposed to be teaching. I'm sweating this because it feels like one of those situations where you can do everything right and still get a failing grade in the end. Not getting an explanation -- but rather an unhelpful quip about how my answer indicated that I "don't have a basic understanding of the definition of network effects" -- is the most frustrating part. What makes even less sense about that is that I got all of the other questions on the subject right, so I obviously have an understanding of it. Arrg, I'm stressed. In any case, thanks for the post and advice!



ODFFA said:


> I'm vicariously pissed off on your behalf, Mr S! Especially knowing how hard you've all been working to meet his demands, that already sounded quite steep to begin with. I know educators are undervalued and often just amazing, but sometimes I wonder if some of them don't have (not-so-)secret sadistic motivations
> 
> But here, have a real bowing smiley at long last for acing yet another test! :bow:



Sadistic motivations sure would explain some things in this case. The guy seems to enjoy being condescending. And if that's not his intention, he definitely needs to work on his online etiquette a bit.

And thanks Odette :happy:. I only hope I have the same luck on my test tonight.


----------



## loopytheone

People who request art from me with no pre-conversation. If we know each other? Fine, I wont mind if you have a suggestion. If you are replying to something where I've said about taking requests, then fine. In fact, even a simple 'Hi, do you take requests' would be fine. But the fact that people think it is okay to just walk up to my profile page and start listing things they want me to draw for them.... urg. I am not an art machine for other people to use. It is so damn rude.


----------



## bayone

loopytheone said:


> But the fact that people think it is okay to just walk up to my profile page and start listing things they want me to draw for them.... urg. I am not an art machine for other people to use. It is so damn rude.



And, in the long run, contributes to artists being constantly expected to do stuff for free. Not saying you shouldn't draw stuff for your friends, or do a request day on your page, but it's kind of a bitter running joke in most creative industries that people offer to pay with "exposure" only.


----------



## dwesterny

That does sound presumptous of them. Don't get frustrated. Just... Hang on loopy, loopy hang on.

I admit I only replied to put in the lyric with the name substituted... But it goes through my empty head every time I see your name.

Also is there a link at which we can see your art? So many talented and creative types on this board.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> That does sound presumptous of them. Don't get frustrated. Just... Hang on loopy, loopy hang on.
> 
> I admit I only replied to put in the lyric with the name substituted... But it goes through my empty head every time I see your name.



I had to go google to find the song (here for anyone else who is interested: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IctvKFfpHI0[/ame] ) and I admit I barely recalled it. 

But now I fear you've infected me, and I'll be hearing this every time I see Loopy's name now!



loopytheone said:


> People who request art from me with no pre-conversation. If we know each other? Fine, I wont mind if you have a suggestion. If you are replying to something where I've said about taking requests, then fine. In fact, even a simple 'Hi, do you take requests' would be fine. But the fact that people think it is okay to just walk up to my profile page and start listing things they want me to draw for them.... urg. I am not an art machine for other people to use. It is so damn rude.



Wow, that is annoying! Nice that they think so highly of your work, but I would have hoped that if basic politeness was foreign to them they'd at least want to improve their chances of getting something done by staying on your good side.

Oh, oh, I know! You should draw pictures of you destroying the people who have such presumption. One with you as a barbarian warrior smiting them, one as you unleash a pack of hounds on them, another dropping them down a trap door, and another with an anvil falling on them. Make sure your outfit is different in each of them, and that you are smiting different people. Detailed backgrounds are a must. You could have those ready for Thursday, right?  (just in case it wasn't clear to anyone, yes I'm teasing poor Loopy)


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks everyone for listening to me rant and being so awesome! =3


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Cannot figure out how to resize pics while uploading from my phone


----------



## dwesterny

Manipulative games. People who block you from getting something just so that you have to ask them for it. Do people really think that is how you build a better relationship? I'm bad too when I know someone is playing that game I will not give in, even if it would be beneficial and rational to do so. I would die of thirst before asking a prick who does that kind of thing for a glass of water.


----------



## Rojodi

Inflamed thumb tendon, now I'm wearing the equivalent of the "Cone of Shame" on my right hand.


----------



## Tad

I bought a new laptop a few weeks back (my five year old one was starting to get very temperamental, so it was time)....I'd done a ton of research and finally found the right mix of features, price, and reputable name of manufacturer.

And last week the wireless started to fail, sometimes it would boot up not knowing it even had a wireless feature, other times it would crash when the wireless suddenly went into a lethal failure.

So now I have to return it, I bought it online (newegg), so it isn't as easy as taking it into a store, and I'm basically stressing at having to figure out what bureaucratic hoops and pitfalls I'm going to have to navigate to get a useful laptop in my hands, and how long this is going to take. I hate-hate-hate having to deal with this sort of process!


----------



## dwesterny

Hmm amazon returns have been easy when I've done them. Newegg usually has their stuff together in terms of service just as much. For amazon I just called gave them the PO info, printed the shipping label they e-mailed me, taped it to the box and dropped it at a UPS store. How does newegg do returns? Although I did have to wait for the item to arrive to get the credit, it would suck being de-laptopated during the 2 shipping periods to return and get the new one.


----------



## Tad

Yah, found a 'return item' button beside it in my order history. Now to see how smoothly it all goes.... still a big pain! Especially given that, assuming they send me a new one, I'll have to spend another day or so getting all the files and programs on there that I want. (re-dowloading Blizzard games alone will chew up most of a day, then I have years of other files to bring over again from my old laptop. Grrrr!)


----------



## MattB

Oh dang, I just got a new laptop as well after five years or so. Still feeling the pain of transferring over files and setting everything up. I feel for ya!


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Yah, found a 'return item' button beside it in my order history. Now to see how smoothly it all goes.... still a big pain! Especially given that, assuming they send me a new one, I'll have to spend another day or so getting all the files and programs on there that I want. (re-dowloading Blizzard games alone will chew up most of a day, then I have years of other files to bring over again from my old laptop. Grrrr!)



Just a suggestion, but you might want to buy something like a 5tb external drive. That way everything is on there and you don't have to keep deleting and reloading stuff. everything is on that drive all you have to do it plug it in.

*About newegg, for a few bucks more you can have them test it for you and make sure that it a-works and B- it will work with the programs you are downloading on it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> re-dowloading Blizzard games alone will chew up most of a day


 
So true! And eat up your internet (unless you have unlimited).

--

And on that note, we keep going over our phone data. I know it's me from the bills, so I have to analyse my usage and figure out what I am doing when that is causing the issue! Stupid overage charges!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Tad said:
> 
> 
> 
> re-dowloading Blizzard games alone will chew up most of a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true! And eat up your internet (unless you have unlimited).
> 
> --
> 
> And on that note, we keep going over our phone data. I know it's me from the bills, so I have to analyse my usage and figure out what I am doing when that is causing the issue! Stupid overage charges!
Click to expand...


I strictly stick to unlimited plans, because I hate worrying about that sort of thing. Our internet is through a local not-for-profit (uses the phone lines, so basically getting the service that Bell offers, without having to go through Bell). it is unlimited data for $40 a month, taxes included IIRC. My mobile phone is through a small provider that had a fantastic price on unlimited everything....but only within their fairly small coverage area. But I'm almost always in their coverage area, and we have wife's phone with a more traditional carrier with better coverage, so rely on it when travelling (and she is usually covered by wifi, so doesn't have to worry about going over on data).

Some day these options may disappear, but for now, thank goodness for unlimited plans!

Anyway, yah, Newegg has a very easy system for RMA of stuff you've bought, hopefully I'll get it shipped off tonight (I got it all package up yesterday, then realized I'd forgotten to clear off the log-in password, and decided that it could wait for a day. House was hot, going for a walk in the cooler evening air seemed like a better plan that futzing over all that stuff again)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Been working since 9am. Been on a conference bridge since 5pm. No one knows what they are doing. I hate them! 

I've done 50 hours of OT in the last two weeks, plus 5 today.


----------



## Rojodi

The people we rescued cats from are not answering the phone and emails! Wife is trying not to get frustrated or angry


----------



## Rojodi

Never mind: The person misplaced her phone. (Wife and son both have done that...)


----------



## lucca23v2

Abode Acrobat X Standard! It is so glitch! I have been having problems because it "Cannot find or create font 'CLRDingbats'" so to fix this problem I have to literally delete/get rid of every adobe product on my computer to then reinstall adobe. Really?!?!?! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> Abode Acrobat X Standard! It is so glitch! I have been having problems because it "Cannot find or create font 'CLRDingbats'" so to fix this problem I have to literally delete/get rid of every adobe product on my computer to then reinstall adobe. Really?!?!?! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Then don't forget when you reinstall half of the adobe products you have to make sure to read every check box during the install so you can click no to all the god damn bloatware. "Ohhh you want to update flash player? Then you must certainly want a fucking search bar add-on, a fifteenth variety of virus scanner and whatever other crap someone paid us to bundle with this"

Bloatware is the roofies of the computer software industry.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> Then don't forget when you reinstall half of the adobe products you have to make sure to read every check box during the install so you can click no to all the god damn bloatware. "Ohhh you want to update flash player? Then you must certainly want a fucking search bar add-on, a fifteenth variety of virus scanner and whatever other crap someone paid us to bundle with this"
> 
> Bloatware is the roofies of the computer software industry.



Thankfully this is done by the IT people at work (which I swear,, it is faster to fix things on my own). I don't even do the first stages.. I automatically get bumped up to the senior level IT guys because they already know I can fix basic small problems on my own. If they see I am reaching out they know it is serious.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Everything was going okay and then last night my eye decided to be all "fuck you" and get pink eye. I didn't sleep until 3 am. My eye hurts like hell and I popped a blood vessel in my eye. Just sucks. Went to the doctor today and got eye drops, hopefully they help.


----------



## dwesterny

x0emnem0x said:


> Everything was going okay and then last night my eye decided to be all "fuck you" and get pink eye. I didn't sleep until 3 am. My eye hurts like hell and I popped a blood vessel in my eye. Just sucks. Went to the doctor today and got eye drops, hopefully they help.



Pink eye is no fun. 

I got pink eye when I was a kid. It came on overnight so when I woke up my eyelids were glued shut by dried eye goo. Scared the hell out of me waking up and being inexplicable unable to open my eyes. 

And that reminds me of the first time I ate beets as a kid and peed dark red the next day (thought it was blood).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Glad to know I am not the only one with childhood beet trama.

=======

My team is currently at the mercy of a consulting firm who has an 'in' with executive management. Meaning, they get to be abusive, rude and destructive, as long as they meet timelines, and all the employees have take it. 

This means my team has become over-sensitized. They cannot lash out at the consultants (who, by the by, are 23 - 27 years old and their attitude comes across in a very immature way). They cannot lash out against management. So they have turned to snipping, sniping and becoming condescending to each other. Mostly the women, but the men have started playing games too, like handing off the hard parts of the work assigned to them to more junior people, then playing on google.

I don't care if you talk and laugh. I don't even care if you watch youtube and go on google - so long as your work is done and the TEAM is caught up on work. So now I have to try to sit down with adults and explain how being condescending is rude, and how we have to work as a team...when what I really want to do is throw a red swingline at all of them and tell them to put on their big boy and big girl panties.

That being said; I understand their frustrations, and I keep reminding them that the consultants are not vindictive; but their jobs and rating depend so much on their success, and they are here for such a short time, that they do not care what or who they destroy in the short term. So yes, it sucks...but don't take it personally. They will soon be gone, the team will remain...


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha...that is a hard situation. I can sympathize with them. They are showing their displeasure by acting out/up. Personally... I would lash out at the consultants..I am not suppose to say anything to the accountant's here either.. but I put them in their place when I need to...(diplomatically for the most part) sometimes you have to stand your ground and not let people walk all over you.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattB

Yay! Work rants! Here's mine for today, I'll try to be brief...

*2 Weeks Ago*- Announce "exciting new product is coming out soon!"
*1 Week Ago*- Ask that we start talking about it, get clients "excited", because it's "EXCITING"!
*Monday*- Send out promotional materials to sales staff. "Be excited!!!"
*Tuesday*- Product is arriving in warehouse shortly! "Rend your garments in excitement!!"
*All This Week*- Spread said excitement during ALL sales calls

*Today*- _Hi Team! The product is ready to ship, however we have decided to make it exclusive for the first 30 days to "Large Retail Chain X". Please inform your other customers that it won't be available until September now._  (Assuming they won't notice the chain everyone hates has it first...)

*Denouement*- Spent this whole week taking preorders from accounts for new, exciting product...which they now can't get.

*Also*- guess who has no accounts in the aforementioned retail chain?

_<----THIS GUY!_


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Agreed! 

The hard thing is that the leader of the consultants is our VPs best friend - after work they schmoose and hang out on weekends. Which means every false step or resistance is escalated, exaggerated, and comes back down the chain internally. Which means me and my cohorts have to bear the brunt of negativity on their behalf, and not just let it flow down on them...

I support them when they want to stand their ground, but many are too nervous/junior in their jobs and dont have the nerve - so i end up getting smacked for exaggerating. Its gotten to the point i had to tell em - you book the meeting, you present your concerns...and i will back you. No hiding and playing down what you just told me was a showstopper.

Stupid politics...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol...rend your garments in excitement...

Love it....!!!

That sucks though.... Were your customers garment wrending excited?


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My team is currently at the mercy of a consulting firm who has an 'in' with executive management. Meaning, they get to be abusive, rude and destructive, as long as they meet timelines, and all the employees have take it.


 
Despair.com has a line of demotivational posters. They were making these before memes were a thing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lmao!! Just going through it now...i actually want some of that stuff...


----------



## Tad

Xyantha, Matt -- those are both super sucky situations  

Matt, I think I’d be about ready to take somebody’s head off. I hope you have some good methods of stress relief to keep from going nuts from crap like that.

Xyantha, I can imagine that from the VP’s point of view it is all good because it is pushing things through and making things happen, and if employees are unhappy maybe they just aren’t up to moving so fast :doh: :doh: :doh:

I have a comparatively minor work unhappy today. Even the VPs are openly working to contain/mitigate our CEO’s mercurial nature and random acts of micro-management. He’s one of the founders, and a major part of why this company is still alive, but at the same time I think he is increasingly an operational liability, uncomfortable in a more professional environment.


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol...rend your garments in excitement...
> 
> Love it....!!!
> 
> That sucks though.... Were your customers garment wrending excited?



Yes, there were shreds of fabric everywhere. Now my conundrum is telling them it's delayed because their competition has an exclusivity for 30 days. 



Tad said:


> Xyantha, Matt -- those are both super sucky situations
> 
> Matt, *I think I’d be about ready to take somebody’s head off.* I hope you have some good methods of stress relief to keep from going nuts from crap like that.
> 
> Xyantha, I can imagine that from the VP’s point of view it is all good because it is pushing things through and making things happen, and if employees are unhappy maybe they just aren’t up to moving so fast :doh: :doh: :doh:
> 
> I have a comparatively minor work unhappy today. Even the VPs are openly working to contain/mitigate our CEO’s mercurial nature and random acts of micro-management. He’s one of the founders, and a major part of why this company is still alive, but at the same time I think he is increasingly an operational liability, uncomfortable in a more professional environment.



Bonus round for me- I'm currently doing my 'self-evaluation' for my Q2 review tomorrow morning. They don't like when you score yourself too high, they're going to be displeased tomorrow. I feel AWESOME all of a sudden.

Tad- the founder of my company is still the owner and is in the head office 12 hours a day. A few of us who were made aware of the location of our company AGM in August this year were sworn to secrecy because it was changed from our usual place and no one had the guts to tell him yet. He liked the old place. One reason I do like my job, I'm 4 hours away from office BS like that. Keep on keepin' on...


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Agreed!
> 
> The hard thing is that the leader of the consultants is our VPs best friend - after work they schmoose and hang out on weekends. Which means every false step or resistance is escalated, exaggerated, and comes back down the chain internally. Which means me and my cohorts have to bear the brunt of negativity on their behalf, and not just let it flow down on them...
> 
> I support them when they want to stand their ground, but many are too nervous/junior in their jobs and dont have the nerve - so i end up getting smacked for exaggerating. Its gotten to the point i had to tell em - you book the meeting, you present your concerns...and i will back you. No hiding and playing down what you just told me was a showstopper.
> 
> Stupid politics...




lol.. sounds like my office I am sandwiched between a supervisor that loves to brown nose.. a co-worker that is the bosses snitch.. and another co-worker that is the bosses nephew. Talks about a loaded work environment.

I hate office politics. I am very much a " If I said it, I mean it and I will do it" type person. 

Ahhh.. corporate america...


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. sounds like my office I am sandwiched between a supervisor that loves to brown nose.. a co-worker that is the bosses snitch.. and another co-worker that is the bosses nephew. Talks about a loaded work environment.
> 
> I hate office politics. I am very much a " If I said it, I mean it and wi will do it" type person.
> 
> Ahhh.. corporate america...



Most times, corporate America is full of nepotism and bullshirt! Thankfully we have places where we can decompress, like this thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's a whole lot of bullshit. Sorry, dude.


MattB said:


> Yay! Work rants! Here's mine for today, I'll try to be brief...
> 
> *2 Weeks Ago*- Announce "exciting new product is coming out soon!"
> *1 Week Ago*- Ask that we start talking about it, get clients "excited", because it's "EXCITING"!
> *Monday*- Send out promotional materials to sales staff. "Be excited!!!"
> *Tuesday*- Product is arriving in warehouse shortly! "Rend your garments in excitement!!"
> *All This Week*- Spread said excitement during ALL sales calls
> 
> *Today*- _Hi Team! The product is ready to ship, however we have decided to make it exclusive for the first 30 days to "Large Retail Chain X". Please inform your other customers that it won't be available until September now._  (Assuming they won't notice the chain everyone hates has it first...)
> 
> *Denouement*- Spent this whole week taking preorders from accounts for new, exciting product...which they now can't get.
> 
> *Also*- guess who has no accounts in the aforementioned retail chain?
> 
> _<----THIS GUY!_


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

SOOOOOOOOOO. Not precisely pissed, but certainly not entertained.

Went to a Moxies to see some old coworkers. Its like...better than ye standard restaurant, but not as good as a steakhouse. Overpriced. So I'd expect locking stall bathroom doors.

Oh no, she didn't?!

Oh yes, she did!! 

So I am doin' my business and lo and behold, this lady opens the door. She is understandably mortified, I am similarly mortified. 

Instead of shutting the door, SHE WALKS AWAY!! I obviously can't get up, I am all bend over trying to cover as much of myself as possible. Luckily another woman came to my rescue....


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO. Not precisely pissed, but certainly not entertained.
> 
> Went to a Moxies to see some old coworkers. Its like...better than ye standard restaurant, but not as good as a steakhouse. Overpriced. So I'd expect locking stall bathroom doors.
> 
> Oh no, she didn't?!
> 
> Oh yes, she did!!
> 
> So I am doin' my business and lo and behold, this lady opens the door. She is understandably mortified, I am similarly mortified.
> 
> Instead of shutting the door, SHE WALKS AWAY!! I obviously can't get up, I am all bend over trying to cover as much of myself as possible. Luckily another woman came to my rescue....



how rude!.. She is a chick.. why did she not do the check for feet under the stall door thing? WTF? I would have found her and said thank you for exposing me to the world. I'll return the favor some day.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Should have just stood up, shuffled over with my pants around my ankles, glared, and slammed the door shut lol!!


----------



## Rojodi

The freaking Windows 10 update, sucking the life out of my battery!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I wanted to write but we are having massive storms and blackouts...


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Coming onto Dimensions and the first thing I see is a begging post, someone wanting money to replace her mothers "stolen disability cheque". I'm glad that the mods on here remove such posts when they are reported, but the people that post these make me sick. Of all the ones I've seen, never once has the beggar said that they will pay any money back!


----------



## CleverBomb

Ants. 
We had rain a few weeks ago that drove them into our house (and the neighbors', who'd just fumigated, too, so I can imagine that they're even less pleased). It's been a never-ending process of spray, stand guard while it works its lethal business, then clean up so the cat and dog don't get poisoned too. Bait traps help, but not enough.


----------



## loopytheone

The person I have been pet sitting for since monday.

1. They don't look after their animals properly. They have three bulldogs and even in this heat they have no fans, no cooling vests, nothing. It is cruel. The oldest dog is hugely overweight and has terrible arthritis and limps all the time and can barely walk and she does nothing about it. The second oldest can barely breathe and has terrible ezcema that drives her made and, you guessed it, she does nothing about it. One of the rabbits lives in a cage that is so small it has a litter tray, a food/water bowl and enough space for the rabbit to stand and that is literally it. He ends up sleeping in his litter tray most of the time. He is never groomed or stroked or let out and he doesn't get any fresh food. She has four rats that are in a tiny cage with no toys or houses and it is so filthy I can't even tell you. She didn't even tell me their names or genders and they are never handled or petted. And the other rabbit is just left to live in the garden and protect itself from cats and foxes. And she told me 'the rats and rabbits are old so it is no big deal if they die or something whilst I am away'.

2. The place is a hovel. There is dog mess smeared over the carpets and walls, dog fur everywhere, dust, the toilet is filthy and there are flies and spiders everywhere, even around the poor rabbit (fly strike, anyone?). I have to wash my hands after stroking the dogs because my hands came back black and sticky every time. Those dogs sleep on the beds too and the sofas. I can't even tell you about the stench. And the garden is full of old dog and rabbit mess.

3. General rudeness. I left her a note saying I am not going to be able to look after them for ten days in september and because that is short notice I don't expect payment for these past three days. And she hasn't so much as texted me to say thank you or to tell me all the animals are okay or anything. What a god-damn awful woman. I think that this spells the end of my wanting to do pet sitting.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> The person I have been pet sitting for since monday.
> 
> 1. They don't look after their animals properly. They have three bulldogs and even in this heat they have no fans, no cooling vests, nothing. It is cruel. The oldest dog is hugely overweight and has terrible arthritis and limps all the time and can barely walk and she does nothing about it. The second oldest can barely breathe and has terrible ezcema that drives her made and, you guessed it, she does nothing about it. One of the rabbits lives in a cage that is so small it has a litter tray, a food/water bowl and enough space for the rabbit to stand and that is literally it. He ends up sleeping in his litter tray most of the time. He is never groomed or stroked or let out and he doesn't get any fresh food. She has four rats that are in a tiny cage with no toys or houses and it is so filthy I can't even tell you. She didn't even tell me their names or genders and they are never handled or petted. And the other rabbit is just left to live in the garden and protect itself from cats and foxes. And she told me 'the rats and rabbits are old so it is no big deal if they die or something whilst I am away'.
> 
> 2. The place is a hovel. There is dog mess smeared over the carpets and walls, dog fur everywhere, dust, the toilet is filthy and there are flies and spiders everywhere, even around the poor rabbit (fly strike, anyone?). I have to wash my hands after stroking the dogs because my hands came back black and sticky every time. Those dogs sleep on the beds too and the sofas. I can't even tell you about the stench. And the garden is full of old dog and rabbit mess.
> 
> 3. General rudeness. I left her a note saying I am not going to be able to look after them for ten days in september and because that is short notice I don't expect payment for these past three days. And she hasn't so much as texted me to say thank you or to tell me all the animals are okay or anything. What a god-damn awful woman. I think that this spells the end of my wanting to do pet sitting.



That is awful, I would probably cry. Is it bad enough that you could report it to whatever the equivalent of the SPCA is?


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> The person I have been pet sitting for since monday.
> 
> 1. They don't look after their animals properly. They have three bulldogs and even in this heat they have no fans, no cooling vests, nothing. It is cruel. The oldest dog is hugely overweight and has terrible arthritis and limps all the time and can barely walk and she does nothing about it. The second oldest can barely breathe and has terrible eczema that drives her made and, you guessed it, she does nothing about it.


That does piss me off. English bulldogs are the only dog I've ever owned and I love them. They are highly prone to heat stroke and need air conditioning. If you can't provide it don't own them. Also, yeah those wrinkles have to be cleaned or they get horrible skin problems. Bulldogs are one of the most expensive breeds to own because of the medical issues. On the other hand bulldogs are the perfect fat dude pet. They are lazy as all hell, cuddly, they breathe louder than we do and you can blame them for the farts... I mean cause it was the dog.

Don't give up on pet sitting just for that, maybe next time do a visit before you commit.

By the way if this was poodles being treated that way, I'd be totally fine with it. Cause fuck poodles. Kidding!!!!Kind of


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That comedian is funny dwes (I'm going to go with that as a nick and see how you take to it)

Loopy - I feel you. Ironically, because of the way I train my dogs and where I train, I find _being_ around the majority of pet owners who even care about their pets intensely stressful. They are like I love my dog! Then they yell, make ugly faces at it, yank on it's collar, push it around... I have to restrain myself from slapping them. My trainer doesn't even allow "Ah!" or "NO!" on her property. Being in a large group is to hear quiet corus's of, soft, "Yes. Good. Yes." So it is super jarring to hear the screams and growled tones.

It's even worse when people don't take care of their animals. So many people are like "well, he is a rescue so he should be happy he isn't in a cage." I'm like...um, what? Why did you bother to rescue him just to stick him in another hellhole where he is neglected?

-----

I have a beef with the new laws coming into effect this fall. Specifically, the laws around bikes. Now, living where I do, I am positively inundated with the f*ckers. Now - before I continue, I believe in biking for health, for the environment, etc. I believe cars need to be responsible and share the road. I do not hate all bikers, but I hate those who believe, and effectually are, privileged.

What makes me so mad is watching bikers break the law over, and over, and over. Endangering themselves and others. Watching them fly through stop signs, blow through red lights, weave in and out of traffic. And then they take to the foot path where I walk my dog and almost hit children and others with no care in the world. I saw a guy just today almost get hit because he blew through a 4 way stop while making a left turn. The car, who had legally come to a full stop, had to slam on it's breaks to avoid tapping him. 

Now, instead of cracking down on the poor biking enforcement, they are introducing laws that say I cannot drive within 3 feet of a biker. Conceptually? ABSOLUTELY. Practically? No!!!! If there are only two lanes, and the right lane is full of parked cars, what am I supposed to do? Coast along at 10km an hour across the entire city....because I can't legally cross over into oncoming traffic to get by them, and I can't pass within 3 feet...and that is like half a lane.

Build the correct infra for bikes. Make them obey the laws. Ie; give them a safe place to play and slap their wrists with fines when they don't! Some of those bikes are EXPENSIVE. Repeat offenders should get their bikes taken away.

What I mean is...they are the rules of the road. Not the rules of the cars. If you share the road, obey the rules...


----------



## Amaranthine

Xyantha Reborn said:


> What I mean is...they are the rules of the road. Not the rules of the cars. If you share the road, obey the rules...



Making laws that impact drivers is probably the wrong way to go about it, yeah. I think part of the problem, for some people, is just obliviousness/ignorance. Growing up, riding a bike was never primarily a form of transportation for most people. It was just a form of recreation. 

I'm sure there's plenty of people who like to think of themselves as privileged on a bike and flout traffic laws because they can get away with it. But I feel like there isn't enough done to actually inform bikers of their obligations on the road, and they honestly don't even think about it. A good deal of the population isn't bright enough to catch on by themselves.


----------



## loopytheone

First off, thanks for letting me rant, guys! I do feel much better now!



lille said:


> That is awful, I would probably cry. Is it bad enough that you could report it to whatever the equivalent of the SPCA is?



I don't know what the SPCA is, but I'm going to assume it is same thing as our RSPCA? Unfortunately, the RSPCA really, really suck. My uncle used to keep a dog in his attic and never feed it because it scared his kids and nobody wanted it. We told the RSPCA and they did nothing, so I can't imagine they'd be interested in this either. =/



dwesterny said:


> That does piss me off. English bulldogs are the only dog I've ever owned and I love them. They are highly prone to heat stroke and need air conditioning. If you can't provide it don't own them. Also, yeah those wrinkles have to be cleaned or they get horrible skin problems. Bulldogs are one of the most expensive breeds to own because of the medical issues. On the other hand bulldogs are the perfect fat dude pet. They are lazy as all hell, cuddly, they breathe louder than we do and you can blame them for the farts... I mean cause it was the dog.
> 
> Don't give up on pet sitting just for that, maybe next time do a visit before you commit.
> 
> By the way if this was poodles being treated that way, I'd be totally fine with it. Cause fuck poodles.



I know, right? From some of the stuff around her house she clearly loves bulldogs but she doesn't take very good care of her own. Air con isn't really a thing that exists over here, to be honest. But yes, the very least I would expect is a variety of fans, cooling jackets, paddling pools and maybe frozen treat balls. My dogs are terriers and they have cooling jackets and fans on in all the rooms in summer. She doesn't clean their wrinkles either, but the three of them do a pretty good job of cleaning each others faces, which is cute! Hahaha, bulldogs are gorgeous when they are looked after properly, for sure! 

Haha, poodles aren't so bad! You just got to walk them lots, do lots of training with them and not cut their fur to look like an angry marshmellow!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Loopy - I feel you. Ironically, because of the way I train my dogs and where I train, I find _being_ around the majority of pet owners who even care about their pets intensely stressful. They are like I love my dog! Then they yell, make ugly faces at it, yank on it's collar, push it around... I have to restrain myself from slapping them. My trainer doesn't even allow "Ah!" or "NO!" on her property. Being in a large group is to hear quiet corus's of, soft, "Yes. Good. Yes." So it is super jarring to hear the screams and growled tones.
> 
> It's even worse when people don't take care of their animals. So many people are like "well, he is a rescue so he should be happy he isn't in a cage." I'm like...um, what? Why did you bother to rescue him just to stick him in another hellhole where he is neglected?



I absolutely and totally know what you mean there. In our house we often say that anybody who starts a sentence with 'I've had dogs for x years and...' should be immediately ignored and removed! My family all treat dogs like they are toys or objects or something and it really stresses me out. My aunt 'doesn't believe in taking dogs to the vets' so when her dogs eyes got cataracts and then glaucoma and went blood red all over and ulcerating, she did nothing until the dog actually died. Makes me sick. Though the people shouting at dogs thing does make me smile nowdays because I have to do that to my dog! I am normally really quiet with her and she understands hand signals too, but she is half deaf and elderly now so she doesn't hear you at all unless you shout! People give us such looks, shouting at this elderly, adorable little fuzz ball of a dog! 

Exactly. I'd never treat any animal like that, rescue or not. Our rescue kitty had the best of everything and so did my mice. Why have an animal if you aren't going to love it?

....also, I agree with pretty much everything you said about cyclists.


----------



## Tad

I'm an avid urban cyclist, and I think that new rule is stupid. Heck, my wife is not only an avid urban cyclist, she doesn't even drive -- and she thinks that new rule is stupid. We live in an older part of town where the roads aren't wide enough to allow that passing distance with two way traffic. I really hate laws that are clearly not meant to be enforced as ongoing thing, but purely to let them pile on more charges when something does go wrong.

Also -- ditto on cyclists not following the rules of the road. I strongly support crack-downs on that sort of thing. The only way for drivers and cyclists to share the road productively is to follow a common set of rules, IMO. So to me, cyclists who don't follow the rules are just hurting my ability to bike safely and to achieve good mixed-mode transportation.

There is a problem with paths in a lot of places (including around where I live) in that they are advertised as different things to different people. Cyclists are told "here is your route, please use it instead of the road" and it is marked on various maps as a bike trail, etc. But often they are also advertised to the broader community as a mixed-use recreational trail.

Look, most of the time when I'm biking, I'm _commuting_, not out for a 'recreational' ride. I want to get from A to B as expeditiously as possible, same as any other commuter. Sending me down something that you are telling other people is a mixed use recreational trail is just stupid. This is like telling drivers that their main route downtown is routed through twisty suburban crescents. It is just asking for trouble. 

When I had longer bike commutes (twork moved close enough to me that it isn't really an issue anymore) I eventually started largely avoiding the trails and taking the roads. It was *far *safer and faster to bike in rush hour traffic than to share trails with toddlers and dog-walkers.

I also hate the political/planning double-speak that is used with trails, on one hand telling neighborhoods "You have this green space and recreational facility in the trail, you should be thankful--don't forget to vote for me next election!" and on the other telling cyclists "You have bike infrastructure that is a safe, off-road corridor, just like you wanted. You should be thankful--don't forget to vote for me next election!"

Drivers, cyclists, dog-walkers ..... it reminds me of this, muliplied:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg5cwSBnyQU[/ame]


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That comedian is funny dwes (I'm going to go with that as a nick and see how you take to it)
> 
> Loopy - I feel you. Ironically, because of the way I train my dogs and where I train, I find _being_ around the majority of pet owners who even care about their pets intensely stressful. They are like I love my dog! Then they yell, make ugly faces at it, yank on it's collar, push it around... I have to restrain myself from slapping them. My trainer doesn't even allow "Ah!" or "NO!" on her property. Being in a large group is to hear quiet corus's of, soft, "Yes. Good. Yes." So it is super jarring to hear the screams and growled tones.



This is relevant to what's pissing me off today. We try to use positive reinforcement with the puppy as much as possible. But I am going to raise my voice when he gets too rough paying and mouths my hand, just like another dog would yelp if he was playing too rough with them. What's pissing me off though, is that we can't trust him. Normally he's in his kennel all day while my boyfriend is at work and that's not ideal, it's a long time to be kenneled. Right now I'm home during the day so he's out the majority of the time, unless I'm out running errands or doing something that I need him out of my hair for, like when I clean the reptile tanks. We want to be able to trust him loose in the house without supervision so he doesn't have to be kenneled all day again when I get a job so we've been testing out leaving him alone for short periods. My boyfriend has started leaving him out of his kennel when he goes to work, so he's alone for about an hour until I get up. It had been going fairly well. Then he somehow escaped his kennel on Saturday, climbed onto a chair, onto the kitchen table, and shredded a mouse pad. We found pieces stashed all over the place for days. Today he was left alone for an hour and he took a book off the shelf, shredded it, and scattered the pieces all over the apartment. I don't want to kennel him so often, but right now we can't trust him to not destroy everything when we leave.


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> This is relevant to what's pissing me off today. We try to use positive reinforcement with the puppy as much as possible. But I am going to raise my voice when he gets too rough paying and mouths my hand, just like another dog would yelp if he was playing too rough with them. What's pissing me off though, is that we can't trust him. Normally he's in his kennel all day while my boyfriend is at work and that's not ideal, it's a long time to be kenneled. Right now I'm home during the day so he's out the majority of the time, unless I'm out running errands or doing something that I need him out of my hair for, like when I clean the reptile tanks. We want to be able to trust him loose in the house without supervision so he doesn't have to be kenneled all day again when I get a job so we've been testing out leaving him alone for short periods. My boyfriend has started leaving him out of his kennel when he goes to work, so he's alone for about an hour until I get up. It had been going fairly well. Then he somehow escaped his kennel on Saturday, climbed onto a chair, onto the kitchen table, and shredded a mouse pad. We found pieces stashed all over the place for days. Today he was left alone for an hour and he took a book off the shelf, shredded it, and scattered the pieces all over the apartment. I don't want to kennel him so often, but right now we can't trust him to not destroy everything when we leave.


 
Unlike cats, dogs hate being alone. They do get separation anxiety. You might have to take him/her to training classes or some alternative.

I am not sure if this works, but I have seen a few dogs around NY with this on..

http://www.thundershirt.com/?utm_so...ct | USA&utm_term=dogs and separation anxiety


----------



## lille

lucca23v2 said:


> Unlike cats, dogs hate being alone. They do get separation anxiety. You might have to take him/her to training classes or some alternative.
> 
> I am not sure if this works, but I have seen a few dogs around NY with this on..
> 
> http://www.thundershirt.com/?utm_so...ct | USA&utm_term=dogs and separation anxiety



He's been to training classes. The trainer actually works at our vet and knows him well. He does sit, lay down, roll over, stay, shake, and touch (like come but he has to touch his nose to our hand). He doesn't seem to have anxiety. Most of the times we've left him alone we've come back to him happily chewing or napping in a pile of blankets, it's the few times when something catches his interest that he just totally destroys it. Which is also what he does with toys. We can only buy kong brand because it's the only thing he doesn't shred in minutes.

I love the little guy, but he is our first terrier and he's got a lot of energy. I take him on walks every day, we play lots of fetch, and we take him to the dog park when we can (he ran around there for two hours on Tuesday). I had a lhasa apso growing up and my boyfriend had a pug that he just lost a few years ago.


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> He's been to training classes. The trainer actually works at our vet and knows him well. He does sit, lay down, roll over, stay, shake, and touch (like come but he has to touch his nose to our hand). He doesn't seem to have anxiety. Most of the times we've left him alone we've come back to him happily chewing or napping in a pile of blankets, it's the few times when something catches his interest that he just totally destroys it. Which is also what he does with toys. We can only buy kong brand because it's the only thing he doesn't shred in minutes.



When you say puppy, how old is he? What breed? Because I hate to say it, but for a lot of baby dogs this is just common practise. Our Westie ate several doorframe and even chewed a hole in the wall once! He grew up to be an impeccably behaved gentleman though. 

It sounds to me like he is bored. I would suggest walking him/playing with him or doing something else to really rid him of energy just before you put him away so he is so tired when you are out that all he can do is sleep. Other than that, you could try making a 'dog safe' room or area to leave him in (the stairs/hall works pretty well for us!) where there isn't anything important for him to break. And obviously, leave him tons and tons or toys and chews and the like. One of our dogs used to destroy every toy we got him when he was younger but he is so gentle with them now he's a grown up (his favourite bear, Alton Teddy, has no face from where he chewed him as a baby!). And obviously, try to only leave him for a little while at a time and build it up. It can be really, really frustrating but I am sure he'll get through this stage sooner or later.

Is there any chance he could be teething, with his desire to chew? Kongs are great, but have you tried filling them with food and then freezing them? That tends to keep a dog happy for a couple of hours! We also used to use rope-based toys as they are harder for a dog to tear to pieces and less mess to clean up!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> When you say puppy, how old is he? What breed? Because I hate to say it, but for a lot of baby dogs this is just common practise. Our Westie ate several doorframe and even chewed a hole in the wall once! He grew up to be an impeccably behaved gentleman though.
> 
> It sounds to me like he is bored. I would suggest walking him/playing with him or doing something else to really rid him of energy just before you put him away so he is so tired when you are out that all he can do is sleep. Other than that, you could try making a 'dog safe' room or area to leave him in (the stairs/hall works pretty well for us!) where there isn't anything important for him to break. And obviously, leave him tons and tons or toys and chews and the like. One of our dogs used to destroy every toy we got him when he was younger but he is so gentle with them now he's a grown up (his favourite bear, Alton Teddy, has no face from where he chewed him as a baby!). And obviously, try to only leave him for a little while at a time and build it up. It can be really, really frustrating but I am sure he'll get through this stage sooner or later.
> 
> Is there any chance he could be teething, with his desire to chew? Kongs are great, but have you tried filling them with food and then freezing them? That tends to keep a dog happy for a couple of hours! We also used to use rope-based toys as they are harder for a dog to tear to pieces and less mess to clean up!



He's a Boston Terrier and he'll be 1 year old on the 26th. He isn't teething anymore, he lost all his puppy teeth a while ago, he's just an aggressive chewer. We were giving him nylabones but he chewed them so vigorously that he would throw up piles of plastic. Anything with rope or stuffing he chews and swallows. He has the regular kongs, squeaky balls, a squeaky kong ring, a kong bone that crinkles, a bone that had edible filling, and one surviving nylabone. I tried filling the kong with frozen greek yogurt yesterday (not totally full) and he ate it in 10 minutes.

I play fetch with him on and off all day. We can take him to the park and he'll run for two hours, nap for 10 minutes in the car on the way home, and be ready to go again as soon as we get back. At night he will get sleepy and curl up in my lap if we're watching a movie and he will nap if I have him out all day (while I study or something or in the bathroom while I shower), but other than that he goes pretty much non stop.

I would love to do a puppy proof room but right now we're in a one bedroom apartment and there really isn't anywhere to do that.

ETA: Right now all walks and park time have to be early morning or after the sun starts to go down because it's been 106 F aka 41.1 C


----------



## lille

We absolutely adore the little guy and 90% of the time he's great. I just feel bad about crating him. He's a baby and we know he's still learning. Right now I'm trying to teach him not to put his paws up on me when he wants to play because he scratches up my legs. I am teaching him to sit in front of me instead.


----------



## Rojodi

Our new fuzzy furry Calico decided last night I was NOT allowed to sleep in bed, woke me up at 3 because she wanted my side of the bed.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That comedian is funny dwes (I'm going to go with that as a nick and see how you take to it)
> 
> Loopy - I feel you. Ironically, because of the way I train my dogs and where I train, I find _being_ around the majority of pet owners who even care about their pets intensely stressful. They are like I love my dog! Then they yell, make ugly faces at it, yank on it's collar, push it around... I have to restrain myself from slapping them. My trainer doesn't even allow "Ah!" or "NO!" on her property. Being in a large group is to hear quiet corus's of, soft, "Yes. Good. Yes." So it is super jarring to hear the screams and growled tones.
> 
> It's even worse when people don't take care of their animals. So many people are like "well, he is a rescue so he should be happy he isn't in a cage." I'm like...um, what? Why did you bother to rescue him just to stick him in another hellhole where he is neglected?
> 
> -----
> 
> I have a beef with the new laws coming into effect this fall. Specifically, the laws around bikes. Now, living where I do, I am positively inundated with the f*ckers. Now - before I continue, I believe in biking for health, for the environment, etc. I believe cars need to be responsible and share the road. I do not hate all bikers, but I hate those who believe, and effectually are, privileged.
> 
> What makes me so mad is watching bikers break the law over, and over, and over. Endangering themselves and others. Watching them fly through stop signs, blow through red lights, weave in and out of traffic. And then they take to the foot path where I walk my dog and almost hit children and others with no care in the world. I saw a guy just today almost get hit because he blew through a 4 way stop while making a left turn. The car, who had legally come to a full stop, had to slam on it's breaks to avoid tapping him.
> 
> Now, instead of cracking down on the poor biking enforcement, they are introducing laws that say I cannot drive within 3 feet of a biker. Conceptually? ABSOLUTELY. Practically? No!!!! If there are only two lanes, and the right lane is full of parked cars, what am I supposed to do? Coast along at 10km an hour across the entire city....because I can't legally cross over into oncoming traffic to get by them, and I can't pass within 3 feet...and that is like half a lane.
> 
> Build the correct infra for bikes. Make them obey the laws. Ie; give them a safe place to play and slap their wrists with fines when they don't! Some of those bikes are EXPENSIVE. Repeat offenders should get their bikes taken away.
> 
> What I mean is...they are the rules of the road. Not the rules of the cars. If you share the road, obey the rules...



They should release that bike thief who hoarded the thousands of stolen bikes. LOL.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> They should release that bike thief who hoarded the thousands of stolen bikes. LOL.



You should work at my company. We live people who think outside the box.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You should work at my company. We live people who think outside the box.



Put in a good word for me next time you're choking on....er...hanging out with your boss.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Put in a good word for me next time you're choking on....er...hanging out with your boss.



I'll give you something to choke on. Alternatively, you can give me something to choke on.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll give you something to choke on. Alternatively, you can give me something to choke on.



http://www.vice.com/en_au/read/the-emerging-fetish-of-laying-alien-eggs-inside-yourself


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> This is relevant to what's pissing me off today. We try to use positive reinforcement with the puppy as much as possible. But I am going to raise my voice when he gets too rough paying and mouths my hand, just like another dog would yelp if he was playing too rough with them. What's pissing me off though, is that we can't trust him. Normally he's in his kennel all day while my boyfriend is at work and that's not ideal, it's a long time to be kenneled. Right now I'm home during the day so he's out the majority of the time, unless I'm out running errands or doing something that I need him out of my hair for, like when I clean the reptile tanks. We want to be able to trust him loose in the house without supervision so he doesn't have to be kenneled all day again when I get a job so we've been testing out leaving him alone for short periods. My boyfriend has started leaving him out of his kennel when he goes to work, so he's alone for about an hour until I get up. It had been going fairly well. Then he somehow escaped his kennel on Saturday, climbed onto a chair, onto the kitchen table, and shredded a mouse pad. We found pieces stashed all over the place for days. Today he was left alone for an hour and he took a book off the shelf, shredded it, and scattered the pieces all over the apartment. I don't want to kennel him so often, but right now we can't trust him to not destroy everything when we leave.



I always hesitate to give animal advice, because for many it is equivalent of being given parenting advice , but I'll just say...most dogs literally find a spot and curl up and sleep in it all day when we are gone. So being crated, especially if he is used to it, would only represent a safe place to sleep. Try not to feel too guilty...think of it as a kid having to sit in their desk for most of the day, except instead of being forced to sit there for almost 8 hours, they get to curl up and sleep on a pillow...

Also, at 1, they are at their "worst" age - their hormones make them forget most of what they learned, and their impulse control goes way down. He should get his brain back in a few months.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I always hesitate to give animal advice, because for many it is equivalent of being given parenting advice , but I'll just say...most dogs literally find a spot and curl up and sleep in it all day when we are gone. So being crated, especially if he is used to it, would only represent a safe place to sleep. Try not to feel too guilty...think of it as a kid having to sit in their desk for most of the day, except instead of being forced to sit there for almost 8 hours, they get to curl up and sleep on a pillow...
> 
> Also, at 1, they are at their "worst" age - their hormones make them forget most of what they learned, and their impulse control goes way down. He should get his brain back in a few months.




I appreciate it. Logically I know that when we crate him he sleepspst of the time. He's typically half asleep when we let him out. I'm just not used to leaving a dog crated because I was only 5 when we got our Lhasa and don't remember him being crated and my bf's pug could be left alone at this age.


----------



## biglynch

How a terrible boss can ruin a Job. 

Bad times peeps. How is the world if dims? I need Hozay's boss and a US visa!


----------



## Gingembre

biglynch said:


> I need Hozay's boss and a US visa!



We all need that, haha!


----------



## balletguy

A bad boss and ruin a good job.


----------



## Rojodi

Being called a racist name by someone supposedly well educated, and when he is educated as to the meaning of the word by others around, he refused to offer an apology!


----------



## lille

My flight for this afternoon keeps getting delayed and I have a connection I need to make.


----------



## balletguy

The weekend is comming up, but I have to do a bunch of stuff around the house. Doubt I'll get to kickback at all before monday..


----------



## MattB

Postscript to my long work rant on the previous page...they had held back shipping that new product after all, saying they needed to address something first. This can usually mean a labeling issue, but in this case it was an actual issue with the product they discovered during final testing. So they just announced today, no one gets to sell it for at least another month. The excitement has deflated like a balloon, with the appropriate sound effect...

I'm off to our annual AGM next week. Three days of spin, cheap motivational tactics, role playing, and the most ridiculously competitive volleyball games ever. If I get a chance, I'll do a post a day in this thread...


----------



## MsBrightside

lille, I don't know where you're going, but I hope you get there quickly!

Also, I'm sorry so many people are having workplace woes. 



MattB said:


> ...I'm off to our annual AGM next week. Three days of spin, cheap motivational tactics, role playing, and the most ridiculously competitive volleyball games ever. If I get a chance, I'll do a post a day in this thread...


Matt, this sounds like pure hell!! I can't imagine suffering through 3 whole days of it. Forced corporate "fun" has to be one of the most agonizing experiences there is. Academia and government have their own quirks, but at least there seems to be less of this kind of crap to deal with. 

My complaint: the A/C at my house went out suddenly last night, and the compressor is ominously silent. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a blown capacitor or something, but meanwhile I'll just have to enjoy Texas in August as nature intended: HOT and miserable.


----------



## Rojodi

Bug in the new Microsoft Edge browser's interface with Facebook. Went to make a rude comment about people not knowing what the hell they were talking about, and it appeared in personal one. 

Talked to "Microsoft engineer" about it - rather quickly surprisingly - and was told this is a known problem with not only Facebook, but with other forums online.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Postscript to my long work rant on the previous page...they had held back shipping that new product after all, saying they needed to address something first. This can usually mean a labeling issue, but in this case it was an actual issue with the product they discovered during final testing. So they just announced today, no one gets to sell it for at least another month. The excitement has deflated like a balloon, with the appropriate sound effect...
> 
> I'm off to our annual AGM next week. Three days of spin, cheap motivational tactics, role playing, and the most ridiculously competitive volleyball games ever. If I get a chance, I'll do a post a day in this thread...



I was at a seminar a couple months ago. They made us do the walk around and find out things about someone we never met and introduce them to the group. My guy was boring. I was highly tempted to make up his things. 

"This is Carl he works in Human Resources, specifically processing employee terminations and pay cuts. In his spare time Carl breeds and raises lampreys for food and competitive showing. Carl likes to brew small batch artisanal Vermouth, he collects pins (the kind used for holding fabric in place) and runs a small business making and selling custom leather bondage gear."


----------



## MattB

MsBrightside said:


> Snip
> Matt, this sounds like pure hell!! I can't imagine suffering through 3 whole days of it. Forced corporate "fun" has to be one of the most agonizing experiences there is. Academia and government have their own quirks, but at least there seems to be less of this kind of crap to deal with.



I used to handle it better, I think I'm just jaded after all these years. Been there, done that. Often. Our AGM's used to be a blast with fun outdoorsy things, late nights, and a little work during the day. Now it's just interminably long meetings with structured "fun". The nights don't even get carried away anymore. 

Also- I'm driving there again with my manager and a VP. 5+ hours. The VP and I could fill that time chatting about music and things, but my manager will want to brainstorm about work. I always volunteer to drive so I have my wheels in case I have the final meltdown and can split on a moment's notice. It's comforting. 

I hope your AC gets fixed!



dwesterny said:


> I was at a seminar a couple months ago. They made us do the walk around and find out things about someone we never met and introduce them to the group. My guy was boring. I was highly tempted to make up his things.
> 
> "This is Carl he works in Human Resources, specifically processing employee terminations and pay cuts. In his spare time Carl breeds and raises lampreys for food and competitive showing. Carl likes to brew small batch artisanal Vermouth, he collects pins (the kind used for holding fabric in place) and runs a small business making and selling custom leather bondage gear."



You know Carl??


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> My complaint: the A/C at my house went out suddenly last night, and the compressor is ominously silent. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a blown capacitor or something, but meanwhile I'll just have to enjoy Texas in August as nature intended: HOT and miserable.



I hope it is something minor like that and you can get it fixed quickly. I know how brutal it can be around here without it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

MattB said:


> You know Carl??


 
That concept only applies to those in Canada. 

I hate those exercises. I have to put on my sales face and pretend to be genuinely interested in their boring lives - unless you get a hilarious one, then you end up chatting and blowing off everything else to chat!

And boo about AC being blown. Today was miserably hot and sticky here at least.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That concept only applies to those in Canada.



Oh I see how it is. That some kind of exclusionary Canadian joke? Well I know another Canadian joke. Your so-called bacon. You know what? I know ham when I eat it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

What's your beef with ham??


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> What's your beef with ham??



The point was Canadian "bacon" is ham not bacon. Don't try and deflect from the issue unless you're afraid to discuss it. I have no beef with ham, I think you're chicken.


----------



## MattB

I think she was just ribbing you...

I got the agenda for next week. Inexplicably, they've scheduled Death Volleyball for 9-11pm on Monday after our annual 'rep awards' dinner which is traditionally a drinking-heavy event. At the very least, it should make things interesting. 

Participation is mandatory. Fun is required. Losing is ill-advised.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> I think she was just ribbing you...



Well I will not be ribbed for her pleasure.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET4hkIlRjXw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET4hkIlRjXw[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> I was at a seminar a couple months ago. They made us do the walk around and find out things about someone we never met and introduce them to the group. My guy was boring. I was highly tempted to make up his things.
> 
> "This is Carl he works in Human Resources, specifically processing employee terminations and pay cuts. In his spare time Carl breeds and raises lampreys for food and competitive showing. Carl likes to brew small batch artisanal Vermouth, he collects pins (the kind used for holding fabric in place) and runs a small business making and selling custom leather bondage gear."


LOL. It would certainly have gotten everyone's attention! 

Even if tempted, most of us avoid actually doing these things so as not to commit professional suicide. But I actually met someone from Sweden who came to the lab where I did my grad school work who, during a presentation of his work to the group, showed a rear-view photo of himself skinnydipping in a lake, discussed a graph of comdom size in the EU and how standardization would result in Swedish condoms becoming smaller, and ended by throwing his wedding ring and a rock on the projector, saying that we could decide for ourselves if his results (none of which had anything to do with condoms, BTW) were dog shit (exact words) or gold. Luckily I've met a few other people from Sweden and Denmark or I would have a rather warped view of Northern Europe  (he had a number of other eccentricities, as well.) His presentation was memorable, though--I have to give him that!



MattB said:


> ...Also- I'm driving there again with my manager and a VP. 5+ hours. The VP and I could fill that time chatting about music and things, but my manager will want to brainstorm about work. I always volunteer to drive so I have my wheels in case I have the final meltdown and can split on a moment's notice. It's comforting...


Over 5 hours confined to a vehicle with your manager?  That sounds awful. The comments you made about her when you were on vacation made her sound a bit mental. 

Update: Thanks to all the well-wishers.  My misery was short-lived. Lucas the HVAC tech (my new favorite person ) came out and found a capacitor in the condenser had gone bad. He replaced it for about 5% of what a new compressor/outdoor unit would have cost. Yay!


----------



## RentonBob

Hornets! One of those little fuckers stung me on my walk this morning


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Well I will not be ribbed for her pleasure.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET4hkIlRjXw



I think I would have to dig deep to reach those ribs...and I am pretty sure i would enjoy that 


@Matt. "Death" volleyball? Is this the official title, or your own endearment for the activity?

@renton: we had a whole nest at our front door and they HATED me - stalked me through the glass every day!


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> @Matt. "Death" volleyball? Is this the official title, or your own endearment for the activity?



That's my term. At least it's better than dodgeball, which nearly had a comeback this year.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

One of my team members is highly passive aggressive and also has a sort of condecending air that frustrates many. In addition, instead of investigating issues she tries to hide them or thrust them on other peopl. I dont often call people out, but she literally tried to pull a power trip in front of the whole team about how our IDs were created. 

She has been here two months. The team that creates IDs? That was my last team, where I was four years as the Business Systems Analyst and then the Project Manager and Solution Manager who implemented the new versions of the products, and assisted in reengineering the code logic. As well as all end user and support processes.

Please, tell me more on how this works? You want to try and hide in the technical weeds, thinking i cant follow? B please. Lets go into the BLTH logic baby - wanna do a technical whiteboarding session?? Want to go into the directory schema?!? I dont like fighting - i like WINNING so i only start what i know i can finish!!!!

I basically kept challenging her and correcting her (in a calm way) until she realized she was in way over her head and was digging her own grave and stopped. Then i told her my experience level, and how i had already personally checked with those she was trying to foist the blame on. 

I HATE when people pull crap like that, and i hate when they force me to do stuff like that. Just do your job!! And this whole thing was precipitated by me asking "hey, can you look into this users issue?" So then i asked again, "so can you please look into that issue?" 

Update: 

She emailed around trying to prove me wrong, and the various technical teams basically responded, ccing me,saying to talk to (Xyantha) as she is ptobably the single most knowledgeable person in the organization for these processes, from creation to logging in to deletion.

Ahaha

AHAHAHA!!!

...thats what you get. Totally smug.

But i will be gracious and not say anything and will thank her profusely for "figuring it out" once she does what i told her to. I feel less pissy and more laugh out loud at her now....


----------



## loopytheone

I hate people like that, but you totally owned her there, Xyantha!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> One of my team members is highly passive aggressive and also has a sort of condecending air that frustrates many. In addition, instead of investigating issues she tries to hide them or thrust them on other peopl. I dont often call people out, but she literally tried to pull a power trip in front of the whole team about how our IDs were created.
> 
> She has been here two months. The team that creates IDs? That was my last team, where I was four years as the Business Systems Analyst and then the Project Manager and Solution Manager who implemented the new versions of the products, and assisted in reengineering the code logic. As well as all end user and support processes.
> 
> Please, tell me more on how this works? You want to try and hide in the technical weeds, thinking i cant follow? B please. Lets go into the BLTH logic baby - wanna do a technical whiteboarding session?? Want to go into the directory schema?!? I dont like fighting - i like WINNING so i only start what i know i can finish!!!!
> 
> I basically kept challenging her and correcting her (in a calm way) until she realized she was in way over her head and was digging her own grave and stopped. Then i told her my experience level, and how i had already personally checked with those she was trying to foist the blame on.
> 
> I HATE when people pull crap like that, and i hate when they force me to do stuff like that. Just do your job!! And this whole thing was precipitated by me asking "hey, can you look into this users issue?" So then i asked again, "so can you please look into that issue?"
> 
> Update:
> 
> She emailed around trying to prove me wrong, and the various technical teams basically responded, ccing me,saying to talk to (Xyantha) as she is ptobably the single most knowledgeable person in the organization for these processes, from creation to logging in to deletion.
> 
> Ahaha
> 
> AHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ...thats what you get. Totally smug.
> 
> But i will be gracious and not say anything and will thank her profusely for "figuring it out" once she does what i told her to. I feel less pissy and more laugh out loud at her now....



I get this from one of my people a lot. For me it's them blaming random pieces of equipment for being broken when poor set up and inability to properly troubleshoot wear on consumable supplies is almost always at fault. It's just easier to give up and blame something out of your control. In part it is also blue car syndrome, where once you think about blue cars every one you see stands out. Something unusual happens twice in 3 months and they remember it as happening every other week and all of a sudden it "always happens". Never mind that no one else using the same hardware has this problem or that review of the data shows the last time there was trouble concurrent with using that particular piece of equipment was 3 months ago not 3 weeks.


----------



## Tad

For a company as small as this place is, it is amazing to what degree information does *not *spread.


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> For a company as small as this place is, it is amazing to what degree information does *not *spread.



I am not sure when this trend started in corporate america, but companies have been backing off on spreading information. Unless it is something that can directly affect them via legal issues or public embarrassment.

They put the information on their intranet or any other public information system they have, but they expect the employee to be proactive and look for the information on their own.


----------



## LeoGibson

Shoulder pain and the fact that my tendons and ligaments don't bounce back from a beating the way they did when I was in my 20's.


----------



## MsBrightside

biglynch said:


> How a terrible boss can ruin a Job.
> 
> Bad times peeps...


Sorry your boss is being such an ass.



RentonBob said:


> Hornets! One of those little fuckers stung me on my walk this morning


Ouch! Hope it's healing well. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> One of my team members...tried to pull a power trip in front of the whole team about how our IDs were created...


Glad you came out on top in that skirmish, but it's too bad she had to provoke a confrontation in the first place.



LeoGibson said:


> Shoulder pain and the fact that my tendons and ligaments don't bounce back from a beating the way they did when I was in my 20's.


A typical day for me is probably less strenuous than for you, but I know what you mean. I hope the aches and pains clear up soon and don't spoil your days off.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LeoGibson said:


> Shoulder pain and the fact that my tendons and ligaments don't bounce back from a beating the way they did when I was in my 20's.



But in the end you'll have that crazy body and strength


----------



## lucca23v2

My work computer decided to act like a 3 year old and throw a tantrum. Everything froze on my computer and the same screen started at me for 2 hours before I was able to shut down the computer. Of course the Ctrl+Alt+Del was not working. So I had to do a hard boot? (is that the correct term). (IT people avert your eyes... I unplugged it and took out the battery for about 30 minutes or so..)

Needless to say.. I spent most of my day fighting computer issues..


----------



## Melian

Ok, I don't even understand this, but it is bugging the crap out of me: I got a hair cut, and now people are staring at me everywhere I go. I can't tell if they like it, if it's weird or ugly or what. It's not a spectacular hair cut, and it's not much different from what I had before.

I've probably mentioned it before, but I HATE being watched, and now it's out of control. *goes to buy all the hats*


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Ok, I don't even understand this, but it is bugging the crap out of me: I got a hair cut, and now people are staring at me everywhere I go. I can't tell if they like it, if it's weird or ugly or what. It's not a spectacular hair cut, and it's not much different from what I had before.
> 
> I've probably mentioned it before, but I HATE being watched, and now it's out of control. *goes to buy all the hats*


Mohawk?  You are well worth staring at.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Mohawk?  You are well worth staring at.



See, if it was cool, like a mohawk, I'd expect staring. It is not nearly that cool, though.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Ok, I don't even understand this, but it is bugging the crap out of me: I got a hair cut, and now people are staring at me everywhere I go. I can't tell if they like it, if it's weird or ugly or what. It's not a spectacular hair cut, and it's not much different from what I had before.
> 
> I've probably mentioned it before, but I HATE being watched, and now it's out of control. *goes to buy all the hats*



Clearly we need a pic of the new 'do, so we can all stare at it


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Ok, I don't even understand this, but it is bugging the crap out of me: I got a hair cut, and now people are staring at me everywhere I go. I can't tell if they like it, if it's weird or ugly or what. It's not a spectacular hair cut, and it's not much different from what I had before.
> 
> I've probably mentioned it before, but I HATE being watched, and now it's out of control. *goes to buy all the hats*


 
It's cuz ur soooooo smexy!!!

P.S. you don't need all the hats - you just need a Jayne hat.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's cuz ur soooooo smexy!!!
> 
> P.S. You don't need all the hats - you just need a Jayne hat.



Ohhh Firefly reference. Bonus nerd points.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*ticks off her IP in the Nerdingz skill*

Baby, I HAVE a Jayne hat. Well had. My dog kind of ate part of it.

BUT when I go to GenCon (eventually) I am so going to rebuy one. Or I could learn how to knit...but that's hard.


----------



## dwesterny

I might have to buy one for this winter.
The etsy one seems to have the best colors.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/163575504/jayne-cobb-replica-hat-from-firefly?ref=shop_review
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f108/
http://www.amazon.com/Ripple-Junction-Firefly-Jayne-Beanie/dp/B00FKJ3TE0


----------



## RentonBob

Xyantha Reborn said:


> @renton: we had a whole nest at our front door and they HATED me - stalked me through the glass every day!



The path I was walking has had the area roped off for a few months. I don't know why they haven't gotten around to getting rid of the nest. It was the first time I've been stung in about 15 - 20 years.



MsBrightside said:


> Ouch! Hope it's healing well.



Thank you! Yes  I got stung on the wrist and it took a few days for the swelling in my hand and joints to go away but, it is 100% now


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Clearly we need a pic of the new 'do, so we can all stare at it



NOOOOOOOPE 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's cuz ur soooooo smexy!!!
> 
> P.S. you don't need all the hats - you just need a Jayne hat.



.......I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Ok, I don't even understand this, but it is bugging the crap out of me: I got a hair cut, and now people are staring at me everywhere I go. I can't tell if they like it, if it's weird or ugly or what. It's not a spectacular hair cut, and it's not much different from what I had before.
> 
> I've probably mentioned it before, but I HATE being watched, and now it's out of control. *goes to buy all the hats*


I would like to point out that I have stared at many, many, many women because they looked attractive. Never have I stared at a woman for a bad haircut. Statistically speaking your new hair cut is cute. 

That's like science and shit, you can't argue. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> I would like to point out that I have stared at many, many, many women because they looked attractive. Never have I stared at a woman for a bad haircut. Statistically speaking your new hair cut is cute.
> 
> That's like science and shit, you can't argue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I stare at ugly people all the time. It's hard to avoid.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> I stare at ugly people all the time. It's hard to avoid.


Your abherent behavior is irrelevant to the topic at hand.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> NOOOOOOOPE
> 
> 
> 
> .......I'll be in my bunk.


Follow up question: How much room is there in that bunk?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> I stare at ugly people all the time. It's hard to avoid.



Haha. I appreciate the brutal honesty of this post. 

I feel like anyone I stare at is going to misinterpret me. If a particularly substantial individual catches me staring, I try to smile at them but I still know that I'm just in a bad place. 

I'm very much attracted to androgynous people, but might take a little too much staring time to figure out what their home team is, so to speak. 

And today at orientation, I noticed the girl I talked to most of the time consistently looked down my chest. I do this to pretty much everyone and hoped it wasn't that obvious. It seemingly is. On the plus side, I have no qualms with the possibility of her being into women.


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> Haha. I appreciate the brutal honesty of this post.
> 
> I feel like anyone I stare at is going to misinterpret me. If a particularly substantial individual catches me staring, I try to smile at them but I still know that I'm just in a bad place.
> 
> I'm very much attracted to androgynous people, but might take a little too much staring time to figure out what their home team is, so to speak.
> 
> And today at orientation, I noticed the girl I talked to most of the time consistently looked down my chest. I do this to pretty much everyone and hoped it wasn't that obvious. It seemingly is. On the plus side, I have no qualms with the possibility of her being into women.



I fail so hard at eye contact. :shocked: it's not even funny. I have noticed women do seem to appreciate eye contact for the most part (it usually gets a smile), so I make an effort. Plus I do in fact like pretty eyes. However, my eyes typically tend towards the boobal region on women and towards the most interesting article of clothing on guys (hey those are nice socks he has, argyle I think). 

Also I am having trouble picturing this conversation. How many buttons were undone on this woman's blouse? Did she have a fine southern belle accent? I assume that it was steamy hot and humid, so beads of moist perspiration were running down your necks and loose open collars as you spoke. Trickling down your upper lip so your tongue had to dart out to catch them. Perhaps fanning yourselves with some papers making your hair flutter, heads tilted back venting slow deep sighs in the warm moist air...

Wait what?


----------



## dwesterny

What's pissing me off:
1- everyone
2- everything

Think about the average person you meet and how stupid they are. Then realize half the world is dumber than that. 

Paraphrasing George Carlin.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I usually find that more terrifying than anything else...but sometimes rage enducing.

---

Dims is being super sucky on my phone - submit doesnt work on half the threads, it keeps crashing...

Boo!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Wtf is wrong with people these days.. I understand people share personal pics. . But damn it.. you first message to me should not be a dick pic.. and then a "hey.. how are you.. can we chat?" &#128544; SERIOUSLY?!?!?! No we can not chat.. and now you have violated my phone! UGH!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> Wtf is wrong with people these days.. I understand people share personal pics. . But damn it.. you first message to me should not be a dick pic.. and then a "hey.. how are you.. can we chat?" &#128544; SERIOUSLY?!?!?! No we can not chat.. and now you have violated my phone! UGH!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Darn, sorry. Didn't think realize how you felt.


KIDDING IT WASN'T ME!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> Darn, sorry. Didn't think realize how you felt.
> 
> 
> KIDDING IT WASN'T ME!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Lol... some would be completely acceptable &#128522;

It is just the sending me a dick pic when we have never chatted.. completely out of the blue... and no warning.. like.. dude it is the middle of the work day.. ugh!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> dude it is the middle of the work day.. ugh!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Like I said when I downed my first vodka at 7 this morning; It's five o'clock somewhere. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Maybe that is his face.  its obviously what he thinks with!

What gets me is that 90 percent of guys that do that dont even have anything to brag about. Its like yep. That is a penis. Looks like just about every other penis.

To paraphrase iliza shlesinger - that deserves a shrimp emogi because wtf do you say to that!?

Or you should have a dick pic too. Send one back over the fence like yeah? Heres mine


----------



## dwesterny

All this talking about it, I'm posting a dick pic!







Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Maybe that is his face. [emoji14] its obviously what he thinks with!
> 
> What gets me is that 90 percent of guys that do that dont even have anything to brag about. Its like yep. That is a penis. Looks like just about every other penis.
> 
> To paraphrase iliza shlesinger - that deserves a shrimp emogi because wtf do you say to that!?
> 
> Or you should have a dick pic too. Send one back over the fence like yeah? Heres mine


Definitely a doable idea..&#128518;

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surlysomething

I agree.

People bad, pets good.




dwesterny said:


> What's pissing me off:
> 1- everyone
> 2- everything
> 
> Think about the average person you meet and how stupid they are. Then realize half the world is dumber than that.
> 
> Paraphrasing George Carlin.


----------



## Amaranthine

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Or you should have a dick pic too. Send one back over the fence like yeah? Heres mine



This is my favorite response. 

I kind of feel like way too many guys just kind of assume, "Well, I'M turned on. I can't imagine the person I'm thinking of/talking to is NOT turned on. That particular brand of empathy is not in my repertoire." Probably not in those words. 

Or they assume that their dick is magic rod of arousal. I wouldn't feel bad for laughing at someone if they genuinely thought that.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> This is my favorite response.
> 
> I kind of feel like way too many guys just kind of assume, "Well, I'M turned on. I can't imagine the person I'm thinking of/talking to is NOT turned on. That particular brand of empathy is not in my repertoire." Probably not in those words.
> 
> Or they assume that their dick is magic rod of arousal. I wouldn't feel bad for laughing at someone if they genuinely thought that.


Well.. I kind of went off on him.. I told him.. dude.. I am at work.. you don't know me.. don't send me dick pics...and on a side note, I have seen bigger, thicker, longer dicks.. and you might want to reserve the pics for when a female asks or you might find yourself embarrassed... of course he went off on me not getting enough dick.. yadda yadda yadda.. to which I said.. if that were true I would think yours was amazing instead of pr or sub part for the course....

(ok.. I went a bit too far with him.. but hey.. he put it out there for people to judge)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

What's pissing me off right now? The rather expensive bottle of wine I bought had a dried out cork that split while uncorking and I had to push half of it into the bottle. Oh Fortuna, you capricious sprite!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thats why hard liquior is better lol.

----

There was a genuine fall nip in the air this morning. Like, pebbly skin kind of cold.

I mean, ill be wearing capris until November, but it still makes me so mad!!!! Stupid cold weather! Not even curling up with a coffee and warm blanket with a book and the windows open can placate me!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ramdom thoughts re: dick pics.

This might be crude but i am genuinely curious. What is the expected outcome of a dick pic? Using the law of social reciprocation, is it a vag pic!? And if so, is it supposed to be au natural or are you supposed to vajazel first???

Like, say you are 'that guy'. You do the you-show-me-yours-and-i'll-show-you-mine routine. Lets say you get a pic back. Is there an assessment that happens on the quality!? If they dont like it, is it " oh, my penis and i renege on our promise" vs "yes, you have suitable female parts, lets make babies'?!

The mindset and thought process amuses me....


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> Wtf is wrong with people these days.. I understand people share personal pics. . But damn it.. you first message to me should not be a dick pic.. and then a "hey.. how are you.. can we chat?" &#55357;&#56864; SERIOUSLY?!?!?! No we can not chat.. and now you have violated my phone! UGH!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



Terribly sorry for my faux pas. I'll be sure and draw a smiley face on it and tie a scarf on. That way it will be fun for everyone!



Amaranthine said:


> ...Or they assume that their dick is magic rod of arousal. I wouldn't feel bad for laughing at someone if they genuinely thought that.



Harrumph, laugh all you want. Me and my magic rod of arousal will just go to the corner and sulk.


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> assume that their dick is magic rod


I would like to mention the last time I drew it and waved it at someone while shouting "Expelliarmus!" they did in fact drop what they were holding.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnamitch

LeoGibson said:


> Terribly sorry for my faux pas. I'll be sure and draw a smiley face on it and tie a scarf on. That way it will be fun for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Harrumph, laugh all you want. Me and my magic rod of arousal will just go to the corner and sulk.



Fine just go sit over in the corner with your heads down.see what I did there?


----------



## Surlysomething

You know where you can find me. 





LeoGibson said:


> Terribly sorry for my faux pas. I'll be sure and draw a smiley face on it and tie a scarf on. That way it will be fun for everyone!


----------



## LeoGibson

cinnamitch said:


> Fine just go sit over in the corner with your heads down.see what I did there?



It can be hard sometimes but my head is unbowed. Though beaten many, many times it still remains proud and erect! 

I saw what you did. Did you see what I did there?



Surlysomething said:


> You know where you can find me.



Let me go see if I can find its top hat and monocle so we can really class up the photo!


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> It can be hard sometimes but my head is unbowed. Though beaten many, many times it still remains proud and erect!
> 
> I saw what you did. Did you see what I did there?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go see if I can find its top hat and monocle so we can really class up the photo!


Pince-Nez over monocle IMO

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Pince-Nez over monocle IMO
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



That could be cool, but he only has one eye so I think anything other than a monocle would look silly.


----------



## cinnamitch

LeoGibson said:


> That could be cool, but he only has one eye so I think anything other than a monocle would look silly.



Eye patch Matey! Arrgh.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh! I missed all of today's witty comments. Damn work.. it is really cutting into my Dims time. I must fix that.

@ Xy... I think that is the idea. I am not against it. I just don't want random pics of dicks I don't know. OR, if you are going to send a pic, make sure it is one the other person is going to enjoy. not every vag is pretty and not every penis is cute.. 

@ Leo... lol... hmmmm... I think I like the idea of a top hat and monocle. (The eye patch can come out for "wild" nights) lol


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I would like to mention the last time I drew it and waved it at someone while shouting "Expelliarmus!" they did in fact drop what they were holding.



I couldn't rep you for this but I so wanted to! I nearly spat my drink out on my new laptop! =p


----------



## Tad

I'm pissed to have discovered, over three nights out camping, that apparently I can no long sleep decently without a proper pillow. A hard lump of clothes shoved into a sweatshirt used to work, now it seems to result in terrible sleep and a crick in my neck that is giving me a long lasting low level headache  (other than that camping was fun, but that is a substantial 'other than that')



lucca23v2 said:


> Wtf is wrong with people these days.. I understand people share personal pics. . But damn it.. you first message to me should not be a dick pic.. and then a "hey.. how are you.. can we chat?" &#55357;&#56864; SERIOUSLY?!?!?! No we can not chat.. and now you have violated my phone! UGH!!!



I have a theory about guys who do this -- they want to drive you away. 'You' meaning anyone with a modicum of taste. In fact, they may never get a favorable response, but like you have to buy lottery tickets to have much of a dream of winning the lottery, these guys dream of finding a woman who is so besotted with the fact that this guy is interested in having sex with her that she cares about nothing else but being his receptacle.

The difference between that and buying a lottery ticket, of course, is that buying a lottery ticket hurts nothing but your wallet, while those sort of pics can not only hurt the recipient, they hurt the entire general relationship between genders to some degree (at least in terms of internet discourse).

Just a theory, no actual evidence. It is just the only theory I've hit upon so far that can make any sense for it.

ETA: but I should add, this led to a freaking hilarious series of posts!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Boo  its hard to enjoy the outdoors with your temples throbbing. I am glad you had a bit of fun, at least...

-----

I somehow managed to sip my ice cap, and pull away without my mouthfully closed. Now I have coffee alllll down the front of my shirt, and i have multiple meetings today!! 

Morning coffee fail!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lookit me i am on the pissy train today !

People who call it "two" or "three" ingredient recipes. Taking premade food like gummy worms or brownie mix and adding other crap does NOT make it three ingredients. Those have ingredients in them already.

Thats like me calling it "two ingredient cake" because i got a premade cake and a can of frosting and slapped them together!! :doh:


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> pissy train



New York City subway?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> New York City subway?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Totally... lmfao

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I somehow managed to sip my ice cap, and pull away without my mouthfully closed. Now I have coffee alllll down the front of my shirt, and i have multiple meetings today!!
> 
> Morning coffee fail!!



I've literally just spilt honey down my hair and pajamas twice in as many minutes. Obviously we are not to be trusted with liquids in the morning! *looks nervously at my tea*


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> I've literally just spilt honey down my hair and pajamas twice in as many minutes.


Personally, I keep getting my head stuck in honey pots.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Literally borderline raging against idiots who refuse to adhere to change management processes. 

Helpful Xyantha has become "oh - its great that you are working the system to your advantage. Unfortunately i cant speak to your change at the board as too much has changed...i dont have access in the system to do that piece...and fyi on my vacation on monday and tuesday i wont have access to expedite all the shit you are trying to postpone. Have a great day and go F yourself. Oh, and good luck! I hope you drown in a toilet!"


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I hope you drown in a toilet!"


Not likely, these people are floaters. They don't go under no matter how many times you flush.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That will...permanently colour the way I view those people.

-----

I've had a lot of people emailing me who basically ask how I am and a question. I respond and ask how they are. THEN NOTHING! It's such blatant disrespect and is a huge pet peeve of mine. Just because you aren't in person doesn't mean the rules don't apply. That is the equivalent of ignoring a courteous question and turning your back on the person and walking away! 

"Hi Xyantha, are you going to the meeting this week? How are you?"

"Sure am, I look forward to seeing you there. Are you going to be bringing the projector, or should I? Also, how was your vacation to the Bahamas? I remember you saying it was the first time you went away."

.................................SILENCE!


Don't bother asking how someone is if you don't plan to respond!! You just bothered ME and now you wont even respond to me?? And yet, If I responded with "Yes." only, I would be considered rude and abrasive...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That will...permanently colour the way I view those people.
> 
> -----
> 
> I've had a lot of people emailing me who basically ask how I am and a question. I respond and ask how they are. THEN NOTHING! It's such blatant disrespect and is a huge pet peeve of mine. Just because you aren't in person doesn't mean the rules don't apply. That is the equivalent of ignoring a courteous question and turning your back on the person and walking away!
> 
> "Hi Xyantha, are you going to the meeting this week? How are you?"
> 
> "Sure am, I look forward to seeing you there. Are you going to be bringing the projector, or should I? Also, how was your vacation to the Bahamas? I remember you saying it was the first time you went away."
> 
> .................................SILENCE!
> 
> 
> Don't bother asking how someone is if you don't plan to respond!! You just bothered ME and now you wont even respond to me?? And yet, If I responded with "Yes." only, I would be considered rude and abrasive...


My peave tends to be in the opposite direction. I unthinkingly use "Hey, how's it going?" as a form of hello. It often surprises me when people answer and I treat it as a hello when people say it to me. The worst is when a passing nod and "Hey Carl, hows it going?" turns into 30 minutes on his sons little league pitching, his wife's choice of flowers for the garden, something about his church, oh and why not, a little bit on his whackado political opinions. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Well it depends on the context and body lamguage. If you plant your substantial self in front of me and ask how i am, id assume youd want to chat. If it is a chin jut and a mutter as you amble by in the hall, thats different.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Well it depends on the context and body lamguage. If you plant your substantial self in front of me and ask how i am, id assume youd want to chat. If it is a chin jut and a mutter as you amble by in the hall, thats different.



I do not amble. 

I lumber, waddle, trudge, trod, plod, shuffle and stomp. I have in fact moseyed. I never perambulate. I occasionally mince, but neither prance nor saunter.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Who talks in semantics now? I'd need a visual comparison to properly judge.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Who talks in semantics now? I'd need a visual comparison to properly judge.


You can see any visual you want. Just come to my cam site, $14.00 per minute. No butt stuff (negotiable).


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> -----
> 
> I've had a lot of people emailing me who basically ask how I am and a question. I respond and ask how they are. THEN NOTHING! It's such blatant disrespect and is a huge pet peeve of mine. Just because you aren't in person doesn't mean the rules don't apply. That is the equivalent of ignoring a courteous question and turning your back on the person and walking away!
> 
> "Hi Xyantha, are you going to the meeting this week? How are you?"
> 
> "Sure am, I look forward to seeing you there. Are you going to be bringing the projector, or should I? Also, how was your vacation to the Bahamas? I remember you saying it was the first time you went away."
> 
> .................................SILENCE!
> 
> 
> Don't bother asking how someone is if you don't plan to respond!! You just bothered ME and now you wont even respond to me?? And yet, If I responded with "Yes." only, I would be considered rude and abrasive...


 
This is why I always go with "Good morning, I hope all is well with you." It is courteous but really doesn't ask for details. lol


----------



## Rojodi

The calendar turns tomorrow and it's in the freaking 90s!!


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> The calendar turns tomorrow and it's in the freaking 90s!!


Could be worse. It appears that the sheet of cloud cover that dominates the sky in this area of NY for 6 months of the year has formed. Good bye sun. It was nice seeing you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Could be worse. It appears that the sheet of cloud cover that dominates the sky in this area of NY for 6 months of the year has formed. Good bye sun. It was nice seeing you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Take this time to have your snowblower checked out


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> Take this time to have your snowblower checked out


I live in an apartment complex. If they don't plow me out I take the day off. Though I should say the clouds did burn off, so it has not started yet...


----------



## RentonBob

One guy at work trying to get out as soon as he can kept bugging me to see when I would have my entry ready for him to post. Every 15 minutes he was over checking with me... I finally told him that every time he comes over to ask me how long it would be is going to keep him here later and later because I had other large entries to do and his was last on my list. He told me he needed to get out because he had plans that night... 

Buddy, we all have things to do. Your plans are not any more important than anyone else's trying to get out for the day. You should know better than to plan something on the last day of the month when you work in corporate accounting. Because you were constantly interrupting me you wound up leaving an hour later than you would have if you had just let me do my job and left me alone to get my work done.

:doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My babycat has successfully eaten 3 iphone cords. well, the third is now patched in 4 places, and the chord is bent double and taped with electrical tape to keep it connected. 

HES SUCH A JERK !!! LOL

Tonight he got crated about 20 times. He jumped on our table and just started eating potato chips, waffles...EVERYTHING! then he jumped in our sink and took out our sponge. I asked my dog to go get it and my dog gave me "I am really scared and uncomfortable" body language.

The damn 5 lb kitten was growling at him, sponge firmly clamped in his jaws. When I picked him up the kitten just growled at me like "I would rather DIE than surrender!!!"

...he is really, really lucky that even as a jerk, he is so, so cute...and that when he isn't, he is irresistible!


----------



## dwesterny

Sitting in the emegency room. Woke up with eyes glues closed by dried eye goo. Pink eye. Awesome! Also tired and hungry. Should have gotten something before coming in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> Sitting in the emegency room. Woke up with eyes glues closed by dried eye goo. Pink eye. Awesome! Also tired and hungry. Should have gotten something before coming in.


 
Sorry you have to deal with that, D. I assume you had to go to the ER because of the holiday, but when you're feeling better you might want to see if there are any good urgent care centers/Doctor's Express-type places near you for this sort of thing. I went to one that had been recommended by some friends a year or so ago when I had a severe allergic reaction and was treated very quickly (and successfully) for only half the copay. 

Hope you get some good eye drops, a tasty meal, a chance to catch up on your sleep, and feel better soon.


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> Sorry you have to deal with that, D. I assume you had to go to the ER because of the holiday, but when you're feeling better you might want to see if there are any good urgent care centers/Doctor's Express-type places near you for this sort of thing. I went to one that had been recommended by some friends a year or so ago when I had a severe allergic reaction and was treated very quickly (and successfully) for only half the copay.
> 
> Hope you get some good eye drops, a tasty meal, a chance to catch up on your sleep, and feel better soon.


Thanks, doctor is being difficult. He insists medical marijuana is not a treatment option. What a crock.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You poor thing 

I hope you get in to see them soon/get your meds and feel better soon too.

And also hope you have the opportunity to grab something to eat and caffeinate - being hungry at hospitals/doctors is NOT fun!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The Canadian passport process!!

Grr!!


----------



## Rojodi

Pharmacy NOT being able to have BOTH pills ready when I call to see if they're ready or I pick them up.


----------



## Surlysomething

Covering for someone that doesn't deserve it. Handling things well out of my scope. Hello, i'm not an engineer.


----------



## Rojodi

Hives around the belly button from the organic tomato on my salad Monday and the organic cherry tomatoes on yesterday's salad.

Wish restaurants would have warned me!


----------



## Melian

Back to work after a long, satisfying vacation. One day back and it has totally negated any relaxation I may have had. Ugh.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Back to work after a long, satisfying vacation. One day back and it has totally negated any relaxation I may have had. Ugh.



Look, Melian, just sit down in your chair, close your eyes, lean back and breathe. Now, envision your hands wrapped around the throat of a small child and release all of your pent up rage and anger.


Better?


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> Look, Melian, just sit down in your chair, close your eyes, lean back and breathe. Now, envision your hands wrapped around the throat of a small child and release all of your pent up rage and anger.
> 
> 
> Better?



Yeah.....yeah......

Woo! It's been ages since I killed a kid with my bare hands.


----------



## lucca23v2

Still at work..13 hrs and more to go...&#128546;

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> Still at work..13 hrs and more to go...&#128546;
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



 Why are you in such a brutal stretch?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hang in there!!

I seriously hope you have time off galore once this BS is done...


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Why are you in such a brutal stretch?


Tax dead line.. the down side of working at an accounting firm. Lol.. it is 2:35 am here in nyc and I just left work to be back at 8am

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Is this a quarterly thing,or is there some portion of the economy that has a September deadline?


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> Is this a quarterly thing,or is there some portion of the economy that has a September deadline?


US financial year ends in September. Guessing that is what is generating all the work.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My dog competition is like 6 cities away, and i need to be on the starting line at 8. Be there and ser up for 7. Which means i need to arrive for 6. Which means i need to be awake and headed out the door for 5am at the latest.

Zzzz

The worst part is that i need to be there 7-8 but i bet big bucks my class wont start until after noon. Hurry up and wait all day!!!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My dog competition is like 6 cities away, and i need to be on the starting line at 8. Be there and ser up for 7. Which means i need to arrive for 6. Which means i need to be awake and headed out the door for 5am at the latest.
> 
> Zzzz
> 
> The worst part is that i need to be there 7-8 but i bet big bucks my class wont start until after noon. Hurry up and wait all day!!!



Oh god I remember this... things I don't miss about showing!


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Yeah.....yeah......
> 
> Woo! It's been ages since I killed a kid with my bare hands.



So you've killed them via other means recently?

The only thing pissing me off is the continued existence of the sun. Fucking bright ball gotta ruin everything.


----------



## dwesterny

Mordecai said:


> So you've killed them via other means recently?
> 
> The only thing pissing me off is the continued existence of the sun. Fucking bright ball gotta ruin everything.


I assumed she meant she wears gloves usually. Forensics and what not. Actually I think Mel's hard exterior is a sham. I bet Mel is like a Mentos candy, hard crust and soft gooey center. 

Note- I was originally going to use insect with an exoskeleton but I think Mentos was a better metaphor choice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Now i want to dip her in coke and see what happens


----------



## Melian

You're all a bunch of perverts.


----------



## loopytheone

Melian said:


> You're all a bunch of perverts.



Yeah, god guys! Shame on you all! =p


----------



## lucca23v2

Apparently the 6 hours I have away from the office is not enough. (2 of those hours are for commuting) they decided to try to interrupt the 4 hours of sleep a night I have been getting by bombarding my cell with text messages. I mean 200 texts in 6 hours.. WTF?!??! *my inner monologue--: Do you need me to wipe your ass too?"* 

Accountants are such whiney little kids! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

At this point i qould have probably just brought a pillow and blankets and curled up under my desk each night!!

Hang in there!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> At this point i qould have probably just brought a pillow and blankets and curled up under my desk each night!!
> 
> Hang in there!!!


 

I would, but there are critters that crawl around here at night.... Although I would love (ok maybe desperately need) a bedtime buddy, those are not the ones I was thinking of or want. lol

On a side note, it is almost over! Monday should be my last late night.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> You're all a bunch of perverts.



I'm rather vanilla: no flavored lubes... they're fucking disgusting.


----------



## dwesterny

Mordecai said:


> I'm rather vanilla: no flavored lubes... they're fucking disgusting.


I use chicken fat or suet as lube. Is that weird?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I use chicken fat or suet as lube. Is that weird?



Well this was an interesting post to see out of context, first thing in the morning...


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Well this was an interesting post to see out of context, first thing in the morning...



Well clearly in context it was a perfectly reasonable statement.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Well clearly in context it was a perfectly reasonable statement.



Clearly! :bow:

As for what is pissing me off today... some people's attitudes. I wont name names (not that it matters on here, of course), but some people are so self absorbed. They whine and cry that they are feeling so depressed and can't see the point of living and that nobody loves them, and when you take the time to try and help them and be kind they just completely ignore you and continue to whine about how nobody cares about them. People like that create their own misery; if you are all alone in the world then maybe it is because you are the only person you care about and everyone else can see that.


----------



## firefly

Asking someone for "emotional" support and not to get any. Lesson learned!


----------



## dwesterny

The mixture of laziness, dishonesty, game playing and bullshit I have encountered today is unreal. This is going to be a long week. I feel like I spent the last 4 hours getting constantly pelted with bean bags being thrown at me by people with randomly varying velocities between 4 year old girl speed and major league pitcher. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I feel you. My suck is pending - nothing like having your manager say "we need to talk, can you book a meeting for this afternoon" to ruin your day. Even if its nothing, day is still ruined with anticipatory stress.

http://youtu.be/GYtnTeOYmmw pour vous.


----------



## Rojodi

Hives! Never had this extreme reaction from cherry tomatoes before, let alone from any tomatoes from that farm


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Rojodi said:


> Hives! Never had this extreme reaction from cherry tomatoes before, let alone from any tomatoes from that farm



Ick! Same reaction as before, or symptoms just clinging tenaciously?


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ick! Same reaction as before, or symptoms just clinging tenaciously?



No fever this time. No sickening stomach feeling. One appeared on my right thigh this morning, and during a meeting, another appeared on the other side of my belly button from those I had last year.

Same remedy: Sprayed Lanacane on them, itchies went away. LOL


----------



## lucca23v2

My manager who went around asking everyone but me if we were getting him cake for his birthday. He didn't ask me because he knows full well I would have said hell no... he is such a child... "you are getting me cake for my birthday right?" What fucking 50 year old man does that kind of shit?.. I know.. a big fat fucking man baby... ugh.. sometimes u just want to dropkick him...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lucca23v2 said:


> My manager who went around asking everyone but me if we were getting him cake for his birthday. He didn't ask me because he knows full well I would have said hell no... he is such a child... "you are getting me cake for my birthday right?" What fucking 50 year old man does that kind of shit?.. I know.. a big fat fucking man baby... ugh.. sometimes u just want to dropkick him...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



I would pay for his cake - just to see you dropkick him.


----------



## loopytheone

lucca23v2 said:


> My manager who went around asking everyone but me if we were getting him cake for his birthday. He didn't ask me because he knows full well I would have said hell no... he is such a child... "you are getting me cake for my birthday right?" What fucking 50 year old man does that kind of shit?.. I know.. a big fat fucking man baby... ugh.. sometimes u just want to dropkick him...



I always ask if there will be cake on my birthday...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

But you are a younger adorable female, not her 50 yr old male manager.

I inform people of what cake i will be recieving. Cannot chance mistakes lol. Gold metal ribbon icecream cake from baskin robins - always!!!! (Vanilla chocolate and caramel)


----------



## lucca23v2

It is not that he asked.. he was not really asking. He was "asking' to basically say, you better get me cake. 

If he would have said, if you guys plan to get cake can you get me this kind.. I would be ok with that. He just did it to in a sense force us to get him cake so that then he can be surprised and say.. "Oh my God, you guys are too much.. i wasn't expecting a cake." Which is exactly what he did.

 such a child.

This is why I take off for my b-day. I stay away from work on my b-day.


----------



## LeoGibson

V


lucca23v2 said:


> It is not that he asked.. he was not really asking. He was "asking' to basically say, you better get me cake.
> 
> If he would have said, if you guys plan to get cake can you get me this kind.. I would be ok with that. He just did it to in a sense force us to get him cake so that then he can be surprised and say.. "Oh my God, you guys are too much.. i wasn't expecting a cake." Which is exactly what he did.
> 
> such a child.
> 
> This is why I take off for my b-day. I stay away from work on my b-day.



I don't understand why grown folks even celebrate a birthday anyway. It is not unique. It is not special. About 6 billion other people here on earth have one too. Once you get past about the age of, I don't know maybe 12 or 13 then it's not anything special at all. It just happens to be the day you wound up here on earth. Pure random chance, nothing more, nothing less. 

That's why for myself, I just go to work on my birthday and don't tell anyone it's my birthday. You have to pretty much know me in real life to know what day my birthday is. Although let me do add, that being said, I do love me some cake!


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> I don't understand why grown folks even celebrate a birthday anyway. It is not unique. It is not special. About 6 billion other people have one. Once you get past about the age of, I don't know maybe 12 or 13 then it's not anything special at all. It just happens to be the day you wound here on earth. Pure random chance, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> That's why for myself, I just go to work on my birthday and don't tell anyone it's my birthday. You have to pretty much know me in real life to know what day my birthday is. Although let me do add, that being said, I do love me some cake!


For myself I agree, my birthday is just another day I typically don't tell unless asked and occasionally lie about it to make it farther away if asked. On the other hand I like to do something for or with someone I care about on their birthday. Also cake. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My birthday is a social opportunity to get all my friends together who normally wouldn't make it due to life/jobs. Other than that, i don't really care one way or the other.

Sidenote: as an introverted child who was also shy i used to hide under the table and cry every birthday because i was so overwhelmed by everyone. I think i have come a ways LOL


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> But you are a younger adorable female, not her 50 yr old male manager.
> 
> I inform people of what cake i will be recieving. Cannot chance mistakes lol. Gold metal ribbon icecream cake from baskin robins - always!!!! (Vanilla chocolate and caramel)



Heh, well thank you! ^_^ And that sounds amazing! I've never had an ice cream cake before. Or seen one. They are kinda like unicorns around here, that or I'm just not trying hard enough to find them!



lucca23v2 said:


> It is not that he asked.. he was not really asking. He was "asking' to basically say, you better get me cake.
> 
> If he would have said, if you guys plan to get cake can you get me this kind.. I would be ok with that. He just did it to in a sense force us to get him cake so that then he can be surprised and say.. "Oh my God, you guys are too much.. i wasn't expecting a cake." Which is exactly what he did.
> 
> such a child.
> 
> This is why I take off for my b-day. I stay away from work on my b-day.



Ah, okay, that is annoying. I hate it when people 'ask', when what they are actually doing is telling. My mother is the master of that!



LeoGibson said:


> I don't understand why grown folks even celebrate a birthday anyway. It is not unique. It is not special. About 6 billion other people here on earth have one too. Once you get past about the age of, I don't know maybe 12 or 13 then it's not anything special at all. It just happens to be the day you wound up here on earth. Pure random chance, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> That's why for myself, I just go to work on my birthday and don't tell anyone it's my birthday. You have to pretty much know me in real life to know what day my birthday is. Although let me do add, that being said, I do love me some cake!



Really? I love birthdays! As far as I am concerned, it is a day all about that person and making them happy and feel special. In my family we don't do anything hugely special, but the birthday girl gets whatever food she wants made for her, as much tea as can be humanly drunk in one day and we will all go anywhere or do anything she wants! It is more about celebrating that person and how special they are, rather than celebrating their birth.

That said, we also have birthday parties for all our animals so perhaps we aren't the most sane example of a family...



dwesterny said:


> For myself I agree, my birthday is just another day I typically don't tell unless asked and occasionally lie about it to make it farther away if asked. On the other hand I like to do something for or with someone I care about on their birthday. Also cake.



Cake = good. Lies = bad.


----------



## lucca23v2

Well.. I don't need a birthday to eat cake.. I just eat the damn cake..lol.. I am big on doing ip.oyhers birthdays.. dinners.. parties.. etc.. but my b-day.. I like to be ttanquil.. and write or read or do a jigsaw puzzle.. by myself

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> But you are a younger adorable female, not her 50 yr old male manager.



That ^^^^^

There are advantages of being a guy, like peeing standing up, ten dollar haircuts, and that whole male privilege thing our society still has going on. But on the other hand, attempts to be cute about something are more apt to come across as either threatening or needy/whiny *. It is something my (511, two hundred pound) son has been struggling with, since in his brain he is still more of a cute little kid. But hes seventeen -- by the time you are old enough to be a manager you should have that one under control! And if you are disappointed that the people reporting to you dont give a crap about your birthday, you should be mature enough to get over yourself.

* When he was sixteen he saw this Umbreon Hoodie online and thought it was pretty cool (http://pre06.deviantart.net/b658/th/pre/i/2010/080/3/4/umbreon_hoodie_by_lupus_the_lupine.jpg ), and Umbreon was his favorite Pokemon. We spent a long time persuading him that on a girl his age it would look adorkable, if he was ten years old and got it hed be cute, but as a hulking sixteen year old it would not be perceived nearly as well by most people, barring very particular venues (and even there the reaction would probably be muted). He spent quite a while fuming that being a guy sucked if you couldnt get away with being cute and whimsical in everyday life. Couldnt do much but hear him out on that one, nod, and say Would you rather that half the kids in your school talked to your chest instead of your face? Both genders have their challenges.


----------



## MsBrightside

lucca23v2 said:


> My manager who went around asking everyone but me if we were getting him cake for his birthday. He didn't ask me because he knows full well I would have said hell no... he is such a child... "you are getting me cake for my birthday right?" What fucking 50 year old man does that kind of shit?.. I know.. a big fat fucking man baby... ugh.. sometimes u just want to dropkick him..,


*groan* Birthday celebrations at work are the absolute worst! Forced merriment is a form of torture in my book. 



LeoGibson said:


> ...I don't understand why grown folks even celebrate a birthday anyway. It is not unique. It is not special. About 6 billion other people here on earth have one too. Once you get past about the age of, I don't know maybe 12 or 13 then it's not anything special at all. It just happens to be the day you wound up here on earth. Pure random chance, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> That's why for myself, I just go to work on my birthday and don't tell anyone it's my birthday. You have to pretty much know me in real life to know what day my birthday is. Although let me do add, that being said, I do love me some cake!


 
When it comes to birthdays in the workplace or my own birthday, I agree with all of this. The only thing I want on my birthday is to be freed from the requirement to cook dinner. And for someone to say my name without immediately following it with something charming like "the cat threw up again."



dwesterny said:


> For myself I agree, my birthday is just another day I typically don't tell unless asked and occasionally lie about it to make it farther away if asked. On the other hand I like to do something for or with someone I care about on their birthday. Also cake.


 
Haha--lying about the date is pretty hard-core avoidance.  I'm usually just really vague about it. But I agree with the second part.


----------



## lucca23v2

Lol... maybe we should start a birthday rant thread. ..lol... the happiest birthday I ever had was when everyone forgot my birthday. The remembered sometime around my brothers b-day that they had totally forgotten my birthday...lol.. 

Aside.... my b-day is kind of hard and easy to forget.. my brother and father have b-day in the same month.. all in Feb. And my friends normally forget because it is so close to valentine's day......

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lol Tad!!

-- 

unbirthday related. Its burr season.

My dogs are very hairy and intact. One if my boys belly crawled out of a bush and his whole "puppy man junk area" was a MASS of burrs. I counted 20. I had to spent 15 minutes trying to remove them by hand without hurting him, only to be forced to carefully snip them away. He justs had this look in his face like "omg, it hurts take them out, omg you are hurting me stop, omg what are you going to do with those scissors!?"


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "puppy man junk area" was a MASS of burrs. I counted 20. I had to spent 15 minutes trying to remove them by hand without hurting him, only to be forced to carefully snip them away. He justs had this look in his face like "omg, it hurts take them out, omg you are hurting me stop, omg what are you going to do with those scissors!?"


When you say "snip them away", define them.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2

Lol... awww.. the same look every man gets when you go near them with scissors.. they always grab for their junk to protect it..lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> When you say "snip them away", define them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Bahaha. Poor grammer on my part.


----------



## Tad

Poor pup!


----------



## lucca23v2

I am so sleep deprived that if i look at something to long i get dizzy...and i feel like an 80 year old. For the past 2 nights i am out like a light by 9:30pm.....next it will be eating dinner at 4:30...wtf?!?!?...ugh

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Are you done now though?


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Are you done now though?


I am done with the crazy hours.. the latest I will work now is probably 9. And not often.. and it is only until Oct 15th. I am in desperate need of a spa day.. facial.. mani pedi.. massage.. the works!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

Farmers Walks. 

I managed to rip 4 calluses off of my left hand and nearly ripped 2 on my right hand in training today. It's a well below average feeling.


----------



## loopytheone

I think somebody might have abandoned four rabbits at our farm yesterday. 

They said there was a family berevment and they needed some short term care for their rabbits but they weren't sure how long for, exactly. Obviously we were very understanding and said they could pay for the stay when they picked the rabbits up. They said the rabbits would probably need to stay for one or two weeks. 

Sounds legit, right? Well, I was bored yesterday afternoon so I started grooming small animals (as you do) and got round to the borders. The four rabbits in question were all absolutely terrified of me when I went to pick them up, as though they had never been handled, which I thought was a little odd, but didn't really pay attention to. Then I realised the first rabbit looked like it had never been brushed; so much fur was coming out that it was matted, clogging brushes and in the end we had three people just gently taking out handfuls of hair with their hands. 

That was the best kept rabbit of the four. The second one had nails so long that two had torn completely off and one had grown around into the nail bed and caused a massive infection. The third one had some sort of staff infection behind its ears, and the last one had mites. All four of them needed to see a vet, they were beyond our ability to help. ...this kind of neglect doesn't just happen in a couple of months whilst a family member is sick and you don't have time to look after the rabbits. These poor little things... I've never seen anything like it. From the state of them, I really don't think their owners are coming back, I imagine they just dumped them on us and left. 

Also, for the first time I didn't do the health checks personally yesterday. I was suspicious that they apparently managed to get through them in half an hour when it normally takes me three times as long... well, the absolutely asswipe who ticked off that those rabbit's nails, eyes and ears were okay? She deserves a punch in the face, especially as she supposed to be an experienced animal carer and she wasn't even sorry that she hadn't actually checked them. 

Absolutely disgraceful. Don't have animals if you aren't going to look after them, and don't say you've checked animals are healthy if you haven't.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That sucks loops....

---

Mine is just pure irritation. Had the woman at the Tim Hortons basically yell at me for correcting my order

She rang it in as a combo, i said take it off. I repeated, "you have it as a large icecap made with white milk, right?" And she freaked out and told me she had it, and to move up.

Got to the window. It was a combo. It was a medium, and made with cream.

I cooly corrected each one at a time, which meant they needed to remake that icecap twice. I know, bit of a jerk, but the girl was still giving me sass.


----------



## lucca23v2

I would have wound up getting a refund.. because I would have gone off on them and then they would spit in the food.. then I would have to smack someone.. lol

I would have said something along the lines of.. I now know why you work here.. and I also understand why you shouldn't work here... there is such a thing as too dumb...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> I would have wound up getting a refund.. because I would have gone off on them and then they would spit in the food.. then I would have to smack someone.. lol
> 
> I would have said something along the lines of.. I now know why you work here.. and I also understand why you shouldn't work here... there is such a thing as too dumb...lol



Dont you know never to piss off your crack dealer, err, I mean local Tim Hortons employee?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its true. They can be your best friend or worst enemy lol


----------



## Tad

Yesterday, at some point, I seem to have gotten some sort of bug bite on my neck, and I've had a long, red, itchy, swollen bump there ever since. No idea what it was that got me--this late in the year we don't normally see a lot of bugs nor do we normally see much this far into the city. I didn't feel anything, but it is still there, still itchy, but hurts when I scratch at it. Grrrrrr!

ETA: when I stop focusing on the bump .... wow does the rest of my skin around there look terrible


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Wow that looks soooo painful Tad!!!  I always used that pink stuff to help control the itching...now not knowing the name is going to bother me....

Its that pink anti itch stuff....


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Yesterday, at some point, I seem to have gotten some sort of bug bite on my neck, and I've had a long, red, itchy, swollen bump there ever since. No idea what it was that got me--this late in the year we don't normally see a lot of bugs nor do we normally see much this far into the city. I didn't feel anything, but it is still there, still itchy, but hurts when I scratch at it. Grrrrrr!
> 
> ETA: when I stop focusing on the bump .... wow does the rest of my skin around there look terrible



Are you sure it's a bug bite? Not a contact allergy with some sort of plant? (Poison Ivy?) Or with some type of microscopic insects? 

If it isn't better by tomorrow, get it checked.

Get better soon!


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Are you sure it's a bug bite? Not a contact allergy with some sort of plant? (Poison Ivy?) Or with some type of microscopic insects?
> 
> If it isn't better by tomorrow, get it checked.
> 
> Get better soon!



I'm not sure, I'm just speculating bug bite because of the little hole like mark in the middle. All I'm sure of is that it wasn't there when I shaved before heading to work (I would have noticed it for sure), and I was scratching at my neck by some point mid-morning at work, and went and looked in the mirror and realized how big the bump was. My trip to work yesterday was a sub-ten-minute bike ride along city streets, so no chance to encounter anything all that exotic .... it really does have me puzzled. I'm wondering if maybe some type of spider? I think it is about under where the straps for my bike helmet sit, so if something had been clinging to those maybe? But I'm just speculating.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*epiphany* calamine lotion!!!

A spider bite would make sense. Definately looks more like a bite than a poison ivy or similar rash...


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!! Spending my precious free time sleeping! Damn body! It is still trying to catch up on missing sleep from 2 weeks ago..


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> UGH!! Spending my precious free time sleeping! Damn body! It is still trying to catch up on missing sleep from 2 weeks ago..



Beats being tired and not able to sleep, I think? Enjoy the zzzzzzs, world will still mostly be here when you wake up


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Beats being tired and not able to sleep, I think? Enjoy the zzzzzzs, world will still mostly be here when you wake up



This is true. It just backs up other stuff. But It will all eventually get done. lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It's nothing compared to what you did Lucca, but its 1:30 am and I just logged off from work...


----------



## CleverBomb

lille said:


> This is relevant to what's pissing me off today. We try to use positive reinforcement with the puppy as much as possible. But I am going to raise my voice when he gets too rough paying and mouths my hand, just like another dog would yelp if he was playing too rough with them. What's pissing me off though, is that we can't trust him. Normally he's in his kennel all day while my boyfriend is at work and that's not ideal, it's a long time to be kenneled. Right now I'm home during the day so he's out the majority of the time, unless I'm out running errands or doing something that I need him out of my hair for, like when I clean the reptile tanks. We want to be able to trust him loose in the house without supervision so he doesn't have to be kenneled all day again when I get a job so we've been testing out leaving him alone for short periods. My boyfriend has started leaving him out of his kennel when he goes to work, so he's alone for about an hour until I get up. It had been going fairly well. Then he somehow escaped his kennel on Saturday, climbed onto a chair, onto the kitchen table, and shredded a mouse pad. We found pieces stashed all over the place for days. Today he was left alone for an hour and he took a book off the shelf, shredded it, and scattered the pieces all over the apartment. I don't want to kennel him so often, but right now we can't trust him to not destroy everything when we leave.


What size kennel are you using? We've got an exercise pen (8-panel "round" which works out to about 4 1/2 feet across, 48" height mostly to keep the cat from jumping in -- otherwise, 36" would suffice) for our too-tall French Bulldog. It's enough room for him to walk around, with a bit of space for food/water dishes, and in the worst case it provides a bit of distance to get away from (very infrequent now*) "accidents" so he doesn't lose the "den is not a place to poop" instinct. Add a heavy sacrificial area rug under the exercise pen in case he starts trying to dig, underlay that with a tarp if you're worried about incontinence still, toss in a large pillow or dog bed, and you're set.

Drawback: it takes up a lot of space, and may be awkward to fold and store when not in use.

*to clarify: at this point pretty much any "accident" now is our fault (being away beyond the pup's known endurance, or getting him excited -- coming home with a new squeak-toy -- before giving him a chance to relieve himself first).


----------



## Mordecai

A few of my old gaming consoles are on the fritz. They almost assuredly just need a cleaning but I hate opening them up and giving them a full service job (with reach around).

I'll probably just buy a new soldering iron and spend a weekend with my better at electronics brother and clean them/mod them just to get it over with once and for all.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's nothing compared to what you did Lucca, but its 1:30 am and I just logged off from work...



Holy crap. That is a late day.


----------



## dwesterny

Held the door for a woman coming out of a store before going in, she nods and thanks me as she approaches the door. Standing in the doorway she stops turns around and asks the clerk if he knows of a good cleaning lady. She discusses this for 2 minutes standing in
the god damn doorway I am still holding open for her. I should have let go and let it smack her...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Belly bump her out of the way?

---

They dont seem to offer elocution lessons anymore. Its all about speech disorders and accents, but nothing to improve the general crispness of pronounciation. My tongue is physically too big for my mouth, so my words are not as clear as i would like, especially when tired. All i want is some mouth exercises, damnit!


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Belly bump her out of the way?
> 
> ---
> 
> They dont seem to offer elocution lessons anymore. Its all about speech disorders and accents, but nothing to improve the general crispness of pronounciation. My tongue is physically too big for my mouth, so my words are not as clear as i would like, especially when tired. All i want is some mouth exercises, damnit!



lol... my mind went to a ton of wrong places... lol... but back to the point...you can try this...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_htLEWACxrA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_htLEWACxrA[/ame]


----------



## agouderia

Hah - Lucca - if you ever want to see that done IRL, go watch an 'English as a Foreign Language' class. 

People desperately trying to catch their tongue between their teeth to produce a 'th' sound to finally say 'I think' instead of 'I sink'......

My best friend and I always thought it was hilariously funny that her dad couldn't pronounce it right, although he was a professor. 

It seems to be one of these things though that (quadruple 'th' - would make a beasty exercise...) are only really easy if you learn them as a child. Otherwise it takes an incredible amount of effort and practice.


----------



## loopytheone

My ex messaged me randomly today. I have absolutely no idea why. It was just a message saying he hoped I read this and he knew I told him not to contact me but that he had a dream about me and was really hoping we could talk. I made the mistake of going to his profile page at that point (I was kinda suspicious and wondering if he'd been slagging me off in public again and was feeling bad about it, or something) and I... I wasn't expecting to feel so angry. There was a big picture of him on his profile and he was being all 'cute and child like' in his profile writing and I just... urg. I wanted to reach through the screen and punch him in his stupid face and I have no idea why. 

I have been 18 months since we split up. I kinda figured I was over him already. So a) why the hell is he contacting me for no reason after several months and dragging everything back up again? and b) why am I so angry about this? I don't even know if I'm angry with him for bothering me or angry with myself for being angry about it. Urrrrrrg.


----------



## Rojodi

Back spasms


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> All i want is some mouth exercises, damnit!


 This is too easy. I will not even comment...


----------



## Melian

It's so frustrating when you're trying to photograph a guy who knows all the tricks to make himself look way thinner than he is, and he can just turn it on faster than your camera can take the picture. You start to wonder if he was a supermodel in a past life.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thats why phones are the best. Looks like you are texting but really you are snapping shirt-crawling-up-the-belly pics.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thats why phones are the best. Looks like you are texting but really you are snapping shirt-crawling-up-the-belly pics.



Well shit. Is this going to be the thing that actually makes me get a phone?!


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> Well shit. Is this going to be the thing that actually makes me get a phone?!



Just think of all the pictures you can take and enjoy later on...


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Well shit. Is this going to be the thing that actually makes me get a phone?!



Also selfies to post for us!! Om nom nom nom...
:eat2:


----------



## Melian

lucca23v2 said:


> Just think of all the pictures you can take and enjoy later on...



My spank bank is quite prolific as it is, but this would drastically decrease the number of photos required to get a.....natural one. Hehehe.



dwesterny said:


> Also selfies to post for us!! Om nom nom nom...
> :eat2:



Noooooope! My pic posting days are over.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Noooooope! My pic posting days are over.



:really sad::sad: If that's true I will be so sad I will lose my appetite. Your fault.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> :really sad::sad: If that's true I will be so sad I will lose my appetite. Your fault.



Sorry ladies - he's going to waste away.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Sorry ladies - he's going to waste away.



Hunger strike initiated. Xy please send me hunger strike pretzels, hunger strike only applies to main course dishes. Appetizers, sides and desserts do not count. Also wine is OK as it is religious in usage only.


----------



## lucca23v2

Lmfao. ... too much

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol dwes - you have NO idea how filling i can make appetizers be!!!



Melian said:


> Well shit. Is this going to be the thing that actually makes me get a phone?!



Its pretty much the best thing ever. Type type - BELLY! *snap pic* om nom.

Though, try not to chortle as you snap the pic- its a dead giveaway, then they try and delete the pics from the phone. If you want to initiate wrestling for the phone, make sure the sound is turned on, snap a pic *click!* then chortle. When he snaps his shirt down keep taking pics and chortling - they heave themselves up and amble over to give you what for


----------



## Tad

When I finally broke down and got a phone a few years ago, of course I tried the sneaky pic trick (Wife and son both hate having their pics taken). Naturally I had not thought to turn the flash to 'off' and the room -- apparently like me -- was not that bright. Ever since they've been paranoid any time they notice me with the phone held vertically (I most often use it held at an angle).

I guess in part it probably depends on where the person/people you are trying to take pics of falls on the perceptive/oblivious scale. 

Which isn't to say I haven't managed the occasional pic over the years, just not as many or as good as I'd hope


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol dwes - you have NO idea how filling i can make appetizers be!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty much the best thing ever. Type type - BELLY! *snap pic* om nom.
> 
> Though, try not to chortle as you snap the pic- its a dead giveaway, then they try and delete the pics from the phone. If you want to initiate wrestling for the phone, make sure the sound is turned on, snap a pic *click!* then chortle. When he snaps his shirt down keep taking pics and chortling - they heave themselves up and amble over to give you what for



Oh, I can be stealthy. I'm usually looking for profile pics, anyway - those are even easier, provided you don't have to dig out a camera, turn it on, etc.



Tad said:


> When I finally broke down and got a phone a few years ago, of course I tried the sneaky pic trick (Wife and son both hate having their pics taken). Naturally I had not thought to turn the flash to 'off' and the room -- apparently like me -- was not that bright. Ever since they've been paranoid any time they notice me with the phone held vertically (I most often use it held at an angle).
> 
> I guess in part it probably depends on where the person/people you are trying to take pics of falls on the perceptive/oblivious scale.
> 
> Which isn't to say I haven't managed the occasional pic over the years, just not as many or as good as I'd hope



The idea of you getting busted for a sneaky pic is killing me


----------



## Tad

I've gotten better -- from behind and through a window helps (this will be up only very briefly)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Natural pictures look way better anyway!!

Beautiful, Tad!


----------



## Melian

^^^ Agreed!


----------



## mscurvalicious

Tad said:


> I've gotten better -- from behind and through a window helps (this will be up only very briefly)



Hottie!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Did I missed one of Tad's rare pics?


----------



## loopytheone

lucca23v2 said:


> Did I missed one of Tad's rare pics?



It was a stealth photo of the lovely Mrs Tad!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I cannot reply on threads with a lot of pics and data - specifically on my phone. Either crashes or submit button just doesnt work!!!

What shall i do while bored at work?! Lol


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I cannot reply on threads with a lot of pics and data - specifically on my phone. Either crashes or submit button just doesnt work!!!
> 
> What shall i do while bored at work?! Lol



Quick everyone post lots of pics and data on all the threads so we can enjoy the quiet!!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

DAMN IT!!!!!! I missed it! 

===========

It started raining last night.. no biggie.. until I woke up this morning to a big water bubble that was dripping into my dining room. They have been working on the roof in the apartment building I live in.. They said they thought they covered it all up last night. I look at them.. then at my now dropped ceiling and day... does it appear like you covered it last night?!?!?!? UGH!!! I have a completely oak buffet table in there that was soaked because all the water from the rain crashed down on it. To make things worse I had freshly washed clothes in a basket on top of their to be folded that now has to be tossed... I so wanted to punch someone this morning 

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Tad

I feel like almost everything I write today is coming out oddly awkward, much like I'd studied English in school but not used it much recently. I'm not sure if this is really the case, or just my perception of it, but it feels very odd.


----------



## MattB

I'm trying to fight off a wicked cold, and I'm losing handily. It started on Sunday and each day has gotten worse 

I'll be working from home today, but it also means no football game tonight. 3+hours outside in the cooler weather is just not an option.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I wasnt born rich. Wtf is with that?!

I am in a " want unreasonable things" mood

I want him https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=8136


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I wasnt born rich. Wtf is with that?!
> 
> I am in a " want unreasonable things" mood
> 
> I want him https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=8136


He is beautiful!

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I wasnt born rich. Wtf is with that?!
> 
> I am in a " want unreasonable things" mood
> 
> I want him https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=8136



Oooooh, he's decently built for a mustang. I'm currently going through horsey withdrawls.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I know right? Looks more like his spanish ancestors than his QH cousins....!

...its so not happening. My hubby would divorce me. Hmm.

Who would want an eligible FFA with two dogs two cats and a muthafriggin Mustang?  lmao


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I know right? Looks more like his spanish ancestors than his QH cousins....!
> 
> ...its so not happening. My hubby would divorce me. Hmm.
> 
> Who would want an eligible FFA with two dogs two cats and a muthafriggin Mustang?  lmao



ME! as long as you do all the cooking....lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fake friends.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I know right? Looks more like his spanish ancestors than his QH cousins....!
> 
> ...its so not happening. My hubby would divorce me. Hmm.
> 
> Who would want an eligible FFA with two dogs two cats and a muthafriggin Mustang?  lmao



We have three lizards and a dog. The boyfriend keeps telling me a cannot add a cat or a pony to the menagerie right now.


----------



## Rojodi

1. Hair from the calico is all over my laptop bag
2. The weather's doing wonders for the arthritis


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lucca23v2 said:


> ME! as long as you do all the cooking....lol


 
DONE and DONE!


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> DONE and DONE!



YES!!!!!! Between you and my brother I will always have some tasty food to eat! he is a big guy too...lol

We'll just have to find a space big enough for more dogs,cats and horses...lol


----------



## lucca23v2

I am at work.. (because apparently I live at my desk these days)...and my friend decides to send me a pic of herself lounging poolside at her hotel in Cancun ... I love my friend. But I am so hating on her now... 

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## MsBrightside

lucca23v2 said:


> I am at work.. (because apparently I live at my desk these days)...and my friend decides to send me a pic of herself lounging poolside at her hotel in Cancun ... I love my friend. But I am so hating on her now...
> 
> Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


 
If it would make you feel any better, the rest of us could post about some of the stupid crap we're doing right now. For example, I'm going to a middle school football game this evening and listening to a seemingly endless loop of the 3 songs the 7th grade band knows how to play (The Caisson Song, Go Big Red, and ???), followed by a Band Boosters meeting; then tomorrow I'm going to two dentist appointments and getting fingerprinted. There's more, but if I think about it all too much, I'll probably go completely off the deep end. It's quite the Glamorous Life. 

P.S. I hope your landlord's finished with the roof repairs. It would be nice if he/she would take care of damages to your table, too, but that's probably expecting too much.

MattB: Hope you've recovered by now.

x0emnem0x: This one's for you. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTDJWZ4WiI0[/ame]

Xyantha: I hope you find a new job soon that enables you to fulfill your champagne wishes and caviar dreams.


----------



## dwesterny

Maybe someone posted on this already, but I am sick of pumpkins. I was in the store today and like everything has to be fracken pumpkin flavored. Pumpkin spice coffee, pumpkin breakfast cereal, pumpkin beer, pumpkin ravioli, pumpkin soap, pumpkin pie (well I like that one), pumpkin oreos, pumpkin pumpkins, pumpkin femine hygiene products, pumpkin seed brittle, pumpkin cream cheese... Enough!


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Maybe someone posted on this already, but I am sick of pumpkins. I was in the store today and like everything has to be fracken pumpkin flavored. Pumpkin spice coffee, pumpkin breakfast cereal, pumpkin beer, pumpkin ravioli, pumpkin soap, pumpkin pie (well I like that one), pumpkin oreos, pumpkin pumpkins, pumpkin femine hygiene products, pumpkin seed brittle, pumpkin cream cheese... Enough!



NO SHIT!! 

Though...
Pumpkin and squash ravioli were an Autumn staple at the one Italian restaurant I worked at in college. That was 1982. And they used pie spice ONLY in the dessert ravioli: red and white sauces were replaced with a caramel and white chocolate sauce. Owner's mother - Nana - was a dessert freak!


----------



## lucca23v2

Thanks Ms B. Glad to see I am not alone in the awful days..lol..
==========
They "patched" it by putting up one piece of drywall, but they have not finished.. I told my dad.. make it clear to them that they have a week before I get all knee deep in ass kickings...if I have to take a day off work and ride them like seabiscuit to get the worl.finished I will...


Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Maybe someone posted on this already, but I am sick of pumpkins. I was in the store today and like everything has to be fracken pumpkin flavored. Pumpkin spice coffee, pumpkin breakfast cereal, pumpkin beer, pumpkin ravioli, pumpkin soap, pumpkin pie (well I like that one), pumpkin oreos, pumpkin pumpkins, pumpkin femine hygiene products, pumpkin seed brittle, pumpkin cream cheese... Enough!



But pumpkin femanine hygiene products are my favourite!! 

For someone who is hypersensitive to chemicals, its that fake pumpkin smell that just reeks of nastiness everywhere.

Edit: my moment

---

One of my developers is mentally challenged. Its the only thing i can tell myself to avoid raging. What else can explain his inability, at his pay, to:
- delete a row in excel
- confirm that three lines of text match an email
- how a row of colour in excel confused him so much he said he couldnt proceed.

Seriously wtf is wrong with people? And this guy gets paid enough he has a nice bmw, a nice sportcar, and is carrying a mortgage all on his own. Idiot.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> But pumpkin femanine hygiene products are my favourite!!
> 
> For someone who is hypersensitive to chemicals, its that fake pumpkin smell that just reeks of nastiness everywhere.
> 
> Edit: my moment
> 
> ---
> 
> One of my developers is mentally challenged. Its the only thing i can tell myself to avoid raging. What else can explain his inability, at his pay, to:
> - delete a row in excel
> - confirm that three lines of text match an email
> - how a row of colour in excel confused him so much he said he couldnt proceed.
> 
> Seriously wtf is wrong with people? And this guy gets paid enough he has a nice bmw, a nice sportcar, and is carrying a mortgage all on his own. Idiot.


Lol... is he a nephew, cousin, neighbors friend to one of the heads?.. 

That would be the most logical explanation.

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> Maybe someone posted on this already, but I am sick of pumpkins. I was in the store today and like everything has to be fracken pumpkin flavored. Pumpkin spice coffee, pumpkin breakfast cereal, pumpkin beer, pumpkin ravioli, pumpkin soap, pumpkin pie (well I like that one), pumpkin oreos, pumpkin pumpkins, pumpkin femine hygiene products, pumpkin seed brittle, pumpkin cream cheese... Enough!


I don't think I've ever bought a single pumpkin pie spice-flavored item, so I don't really feel that strongly about them. I've never even owned a bottle of pumpkin pie spice; when I make pumpkin pie, I just add the spices separately.

Some of the products I've seen do look fairly repellant though. Like Twinkies, Peeps/mini-marshmallows, (they're beige :huh:--not one of the most appetizing food colors), candy corn (as if regular candy corn isn't vile enough), Hershey's kisses, M & M's, and Nestle's mini-morsels. Apparently there are even pumpkin spice pet foods?!

But there are also a few PS fakes out there that made me laugh--I think my favorites are condoms and nasal spray. 












lucca23v2 said:


> Thanks Ms B. Glad to see I am not alone in the awful days..lol..
> ==========
> They "patched" it by putting up one piece of drywall, but they have not finished.. I told my dad.. make it clear to them that they have a week before I get all knee deep in ass kickings...if I have to take a day off work and ride them like seabiscuit to get the worl.finished I will...


 
I hope it doesn't come to that, but it's good that you're prepared! (LOL at Seabiscuit) 

Listening to the band last night wasn't quite as painful as I thought. Their song repertoire has now expanded to about 7 pieces. You haven't lived until you've heard Led Zeppelin played by 12-year-olds on brass and woodwind instruments. 

My dentist appointment also turned out much better than expected, considering I hadn't had one in a _really_ long time.


----------



## Melian

Ugh....sports everywhere.

One of our shitty teams is starting their season, and another is in the playoffs. So sick of hearing about these assholes.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

This statement couls probably go in the unpopular opinion thread...but yes.

Sports suck.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This statement couls probably go in the unpopular opinion thread...but yes.
> 
> Sports suck.




LOL. I just trolled my bf and told him he should become "sportier." He asked if he should call an ambulance for the head trauma I obviously sustained.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Ugh....sports everywhere.
> 
> One of our shitty teams is starting their season, and another is in the playoffs. So sick of hearing about these assholes.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fraSdN-PG8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fraSdN-PG8[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

This is how it feels st work right now...



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnsVmPHbQT0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnsVmPHbQT0[/ame]


----------



## bayone

Had a dream a few days ago wherein I came across a bunch of old (early 1930s) movies by an actor I'd never heard of -- a BHM leading man. Was looking forward to telling everyone on this board about him. Then I woke up. Aw. ):


----------



## Yakatori

I actually like sports:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEVdca9U9LM[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Trying to work from home, can't focus. Stupid internet.


----------



## Melian

Noise complaints.

It's as if some cocksucker is just sitting around waiting for 11pm to hit EVERY TIME I throw a party so they can complain like a little bitch about it. Some people need to get a fucking life.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Noise complaints.
> 
> It's as if some cocksucker is just sitting around waiting for 11pm to hit EVERY TIME I throw a party so they can complain like a little bitch about it. Some people need to get a fucking life.



Hush people are reading in this forum.


----------



## Canes5xChamps

ANOTHER loss to the Semen Holes....

FSU 29
Miami 24

Fire Al Golden already!


----------



## lucca23v2

I honestly don't understand people. I am the type of person that doesn't mind people using my things..but I will not let anyone at work touch my things because they do not understand common courtesy... if I remove something from a desk.. I make sure I put it back exactly where and how I found it. Not in this office. They feel it is perfectly fine to move my shit around the room.. so I labeled everything and put a note on it... that should stop them..

Also there is a 23 year old temp in here is thinks it is ok to ask me if he could use my personal plate to heat up his food. Ummm. That would be a hell no.. 

In what world is it ok to ask someone at work to use there personal things that they keeo.in a personal space???

I feel like I am in bizarre world.. wtf????

(Yes I did put that sign on it.-- then I got called to the "principals office"---it is still there.) 

View attachment lol.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Least they asked, Lucca!


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Least they asked, Lucca!


 
True, but he knows that I put all of my stuff out there, including buying them lunch sometimes, so it bugged me a bit when he asked for my personal plate. It seemed just crossing over a line for me. 

But then again, I have noticed that this manchild has no boundaries or filters. Everything he hears he spews forward.


----------



## lucca23v2

So mad at myself.. I can't eat eggs.. I know I can't eat eggs.. but one of the Temps brought me breakfast and I felt bad not eating it.. but now I am paying the price. I am so sick... I should throw up but throwing up gives me anxiety... ugh!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

i do that with mint chocolate

And yam fries...


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Noise complaints.
> 
> It's as if some cocksucker is just sitting around waiting for 11pm to hit EVERY TIME I throw a party so they can complain like a little bitch about it. Some people need to get a fucking life.



That sounds more like a Midwestern US thing than a Canadian thing.

After finals in grad school one year, I used my giant subwoofer and put everything to max. The street lamp near my apartment was shaking and the cops were called and asked me to turn it down... after finding a song with heavy bass to see how much the lamp would shake.

Good times.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My sciatic nerve is being a pain in the you-know-what today, and on top of that, my hormones are just all over the place... I love that my depression meds help me, but some days they just don't cut it.


----------



## Rojodi

Little pissant, living with mommy still 20somethings whining about 

1. My opinion on Falcon becoming Captain America
2. Me at 51 still reading comic books
3. My use of too many polysyllabic words.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My friends are such f"ing children. Out of the 15 people i invited to my party today, 10 cancelled this morning, with lame ass excuses.

I am not just i didnt preorder a ton of food...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> i didnt preorder a ton of food...


Well if you had you could have made everyone there eat 3x as much. I think part (most) of you would have quite enjoyed that.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Well if you had you could have made everyone there eat 3x as much. I think part (most) of you would have quite enjoyed that.



She clearly needs to invite me to her parties, I'm damn good at eating! =3


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My friends are such f"ing children. Out of the 15 people i invited to my party today, 10 cancelled this morning, with lame ass excuses.
> 
> I am not just i didnt preorder a ton of food...



That sucks!..


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh!!!!! I have been sleeping the weekend away! I hate it!


----------



## MattB

Day two back to work after vacation, and I've finally come up with the proper word to describe what I used to call 'pressure' from my boss. I can handle pressure, so a new term was required.

Needled. I've been constantly needled since I came back.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Day two back to work after vacation, and I've finally come up with the proper word to describe what I used to call 'pressure' from my boss. I can handle pressure, so a new term was required.
> 
> Needled. I've been constantly needled since I came back.



I think of such things as being pelted with hundreds of bean bags with the force of the throws varying from toddler lobbed to major league pitcher. WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## MattB

dwesterny said:


> I think of such things as being pelted with hundreds of bean bags with the force of the throws varying from toddler lobbed to major league pitcher. WELCOME BACK!!!



The first couple of email messages yesterday started with "Welcome Back", which I imagined in a demonic voice.


----------



## lucca23v2

So apparently, I sprain or pulled my calf muscle last week. I guess it is from all of the OT hours on my feet. I was walking normal and apparently over stretched the muscle and bam.. it felt like the beginning of a charlie horse. Sharp pain. It felt better the next day, but then going down some steps I did it again. Now my leg muscle is tight and it feels like it wants to cramp. UGH!!

This is an athletics person injury.. I am not athletic in any way, shape or form.. ugh!


----------



## tonynyc

lucca23v2 said:


> So apparently, I sprain or pulled my calf muscle last week. I guess it is from all of the OT hours on my feet. I was walking normal and apparently over stretched the muscle and bam.. it felt like the beginning of a charlie horse. Sharp pain. It felt better the next day, but then going down some steps I did it again. Now my leg muscle is tight and it feels like it wants to cramp. UGH!!
> 
> This is an athletics person injury.. I am not athletic in any way, shape or form.. ugh!


Given the amount of walking and hassles of public transportation that one has to deal with living in urban areas like NYC...you become athletic over time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its been so hectic i have not even been on Dims much.

And then i woke up to tje carbon monoxide detector.


----------



## lucca23v2

That sucks Xy.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hate walking into work expecting a clear desk and I walk in to find work on my desk and people at my desk ready to ask questions. Like damn.. can I put my purse down and take off my jacket first? 

I didn't even get a chance to have some water because the vultures were already waiting for me at my desk.. UGH!


----------



## Surlysomething

Incompetent, whiny assholes. Do your goddamn job.


----------



## Rojodi

Still pissed over the white trash bitch who yesterday almost started a major incident at the health center as I walked passed.

"Those people"? Really, you under-educated, spray paint-huffing bitch?


----------



## loopytheone

It's like shouting at a brick wall sometimes. No wonder turn over rate is so damn high. 

...I really want somebody to wrap me up and tell me it will be okay right now...


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> It's like shouting at a brick wall sometimes. No wonder turn over rate is so damn high.
> 
> ...I really want somebody to wrap me up and tell me it will be okay right now...



**swaddles loopy**


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> **swaddles loopy**



Daaaaawww, I actually feel much better now! x3


----------



## Rojodi

On November 1, the annual National Novel Writing Month (NaNoWriMo) begins: write a 50K word novel in 30 days. For this month, I've been preparing for it: creating outlines, writing character backgrounds, other minutia. For the last few days, though, I've been vacillating between the story I've been preparing, and three others - an homage to the Cannonball Run movies, a superhero composite novel, and NSFW composite novel. 

Argh! It pisses me off because I shouldn't waiver, I should be steadfast!


----------



## Dromond

Me. I'm pissing me off.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*has been chanting this as a mantra since 8:30am*

Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage.

Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## lucca23v2

Sometimes work sucks and you have to grin and bear it.. if you can find somethung in it that stiil.gives you joy.. do that today...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *has been chanting this as a mantra since 8:30am*
> 
> Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage. Don't quit, you have a mortgage.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh!



This works, I've used it often. Lucca is right too. I have some clients that I genuinely enjoy dealing with, so if I'm down on work I usually make a point of contacting them or arranging a visit. Whatever works...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Well, a recruiter from a major bank just pinged me about a job, which pays more and is closer.

And i am having lunch with a good friend whi just got news he got a job at a diff company that he really really wanted. I envy him but the bigger part of me is like "run! Leave me! Think of yourself or die here!" LOL.

So i feel a little bit better!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Well, a recruiter from a major bank just pinged me about a job, which pays more and is closer.
> 
> And i am having lunch with a good friend whi just got news he got a job at a diff company that he really really wanted. I envy him but the bigger part of me is like "run! Leave me! Think of yourself or die here!" LOL.
> 
> So i feel a little bit better!



That would be great -- I hope it works out well. Different is good, more money is good, and closer is REALLY good, given all that you want to do!


----------



## lucca23v2

I second what Tad said... 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I had to get a new brand of contacts and they feel _wrong - they are soft like new contacts, but they have this sort of film feeling after a couple days, which i normally associate with crying/sleeping in contacts. 

It's super annoying and I am pretty sure I am making some weird faces, rolling and squinching my eyes_


----------



## Surlysomething

Dark mornings, pounding rain on the freeway, no one slowing down for the conditions

People wonder why there are so many accidents. Pure stupidity.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Dark mornings, pounding rain on the freeway, no one slowing down for the conditions
> 
> People wonder why there are so many accidents. Pure stupidity.



With just a tiny tweak, you wrote Haiku 

Dark Autumn mornings
Pounding rain on the freeway
No one slowing down

(sorry, but it just jumped out at me when I read your initial post)


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

Nice catch!




Tad said:


> With just a tiny tweak, you wrote Haiku
> 
> Dark Autumn mornings
> Pounding rain on the freeway
> No one slowing down
> 
> (sorry, but it just jumped out at me when I read your initial post)


----------



## Dromond

The cold is pissing me off. I'm not ready for Winter yet.


----------



## Rojodi

A person reeking of pot complained that the cat hair I have on my laptop bag is a health hazard. 

Really? And your smell that's making me and others cough isn't?


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> A person reeking of pot complained that the cat hair I have on my laptop bag is a health hazard.
> 
> Really? And your smell that's making me and others cough isn't?


Maybe they only mentioned the cat hair as means to explain why their eyes were so red...


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Maybe they only mentioned the cat hair as means to explain why their eyes were so red...



:doh:

And it's National Cat Day, so I'm "celebrating" LOL


----------



## lucca23v2

What the fuck is going on with these boards?!?! All of a sudden i am getting private messages from people i dont chat with or i even see posts from and the messages are sexual it nature. This has never happened before.. wtf?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> What the fuck is going on with these boards?!?! All of a sudden i am getting private messages from people i dont chat with or i even see posts from and the messages are sexual it nature. This has never happened before.. wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



The interweb lurkers have found you!


----------



## MattB

Zero sleep. Zip. Nada. Up all night.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Zero sleep. Zip. Nada. Up all night.


That sucks, I hate going on no sleep. Clearly the only reasonable solution is methamphetamine, all day. That'll keep you going!!!


----------



## MattB

dwesterny said:


> That sucks, I hate going on no sleep. Clearly the only reasonable solution is methamphetamine, all day. That'll keep you going!!!



WAY AHEAD OF YOU. :blink:


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> What the fuck is going on with these boards?!?! All of a sudden i am getting private messages from people i dont chat with or i even see posts from and the messages are sexual it nature. This has never happened before.. wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Please report them (there is a link somewhere on the PM page). It is a form of spam, and we can delete them .... but only if we know about them.

We do get waves of spammers, unfortunately.


----------



## Duskfall73

Nothing but then its only 6:20am the day has just started


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh... adobe... i have to insert pages into another pdf file and it keeps consolidating fonts after each inserted page... i have already been working on this file for 2 days... and i have about another 12 to 15 pages to insert... 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

*signs up to new social media website*
*has happy fun times for 2 days*
*wild ex suddenly appears and starts liking my pictures and sending me messages*

...also, no, douchebag, it is not 'amazing' that we keep running into each other online. You know full well that we run in the same community circles online. That is how we met in the first place. 

Though considering that I hadn't posted anything publicly and it only suggests people as matches if you live near each other, and we live several 1,000 miles apart on different continents, it does make me wonder how you found me. I suppose at least I got the satisfaction of deleting your ass on their too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Creepy, but good for you!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

I am so pissed at myself. I have been in a good mood lately..which is why i let my guard down. I let my manager talk me into installing a shared mailbox in outlook. Something went wrong and now my outlook is not working. Apparently my outlook profile was deleted.. and i may habe lost some email....

I should have known better than to let my manager do anything technical. I know he fucks up computers becuase he thinks he is a tech. Ugh!!!!!!!! To top things off this IT guy is a real asshole. He asked about an email.. i told him i neber got it.. the. 10 minutes layer he asked about the email.. i reiterated that i didn't get it... the. He asked a 3rd time...again i told him i did not get the email he was lookimg for.. the. He accessed my inbox and scrolled tjrough the email and asked about the same damned email... i swear i though i was in the ground hog day movie... i had to then tell him that my manager was the owner of the shared mailbox and told me i had permissiin and walked me through installing the shared inbox.... 

I should have stayed in bed today!!!

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChaz

I had an awesome event planned with me, my gf, and like 5 other people. It was gonna be a blast and everyone had RSVPed.

Proceed to about 3 hours before we were supposed to meet and every single person bailed out at the last minute, even the girl. The extra shitty part is that it wasnt even my idea - I just agreed to set it up and schedule it!

AAAARRRGGGHHH


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> I had an awesome event planned with me, my gf, and like 5 other people. It was gonna be a blast and everyone had RSVPed.
> 
> Proceed to about 3 hours before we were supposed to meet and every single person bailed out at the last minute, even the girl. The extra shitty part is that it wasnt even my idea - I just agreed to set it up and schedule it!
> 
> AAAARRRGGGHHH



This is my life.

Related: one of my work friends basically had to book his own goodbye lunch, then had to cancel it when everyone backed out last minute. Laaamee.

Also grats on the girlfriend


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This is my life.
> 
> Related: one of my work friends basically had to book his own goodbye lunch, then had to cancel it when everyone backed out last minute. Laaamee.
> 
> Also grats on the girlfriend



I'm giving you a bro-hug right now


----------



## dwesterny

Last two days it's been cold, rainy and wind gusting up to 60 mph. BLEH.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Here too. I want to curl up under a bug fluffy blanket. Instead, i was forced to put pants on and adult!!!


----------



## Rojodi

I arrived at work at 5:55 AM. As I approached the building, I noticed there were no lights on. I went to the door and found a note:

Closed. No electricity. No one is charged with vacation day.


Um, someone could have told me.


----------



## lucca23v2

I waited for an semi empty train as my usual, but as the train went on its way the train of course started to fill up. I tend to be a bit claustrophobic I stayed at the door incase I started to feel trapped I could get out and not delay anyone.

In comes a teenager and of course stand right infront of me and way too close. So when the doors next opened and we had to shift.. I made sure I m=shifted in a way that I got more space and moved him back. He was saying things under his breath, things like.. she is taking up all the space.. she has an attitude.. which I was ignoring.. until he said fat bitch. Now it was on...

I took off my headset and said loud.. ok little boy, you obviously need an education.. so listen up. 1st, don't assume that people who have headsets on can't hear you, because I heard everything you said from I am taking up a lot of space to you calling me a fat bitch. 2nd, This is America. I can stand and take up as much space as I choose. 3rd. You have no idea why people stand where they do. Some do it because of medical reasons, others because they have had bad experiences in the middle of the train.. and yes.. there are some who just like to stand at the door. If you have an issues with people at the door, this is fucking NYC.. trains run 24/7 here. You have the choice to not get on the train if it is full. If you are going to get on, shut your fucking mouth and keep your nonsense to yourself. " Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt" Abraham Lincoln.. that is something you can do in the train instead of spouting garbage.. open a book and read. And lastly, don't even call any woman something you would not call your mother. In your case she obviously didn't teach you well. Sad for you. Then I put my headset back on and ignored him.


----------



## dwesterny

Google ads is fucking with me by showing me shit I want to forget. Fuck you google, search this.


----------



## loopytheone

lucca23v2 said:


> I waited for an semi empty train as my usual, but as the train went on its way the train of course started to fill up. I tend to be a bit claustrophobic I stayed at the door incase I started to feel trapped I could get out and not delay anyone.
> 
> In comes a teenager and of course stand right infront of me and way too close. So when the doors next opened and we had to shift.. I made sure I m=shifted in a way that I got more space and moved him back. He was saying things under his breath, things like.. she is taking up all the space.. she has an attitude.. which I was ignoring.. until he said fat bitch. Now it was on...
> 
> I took off my headset and said loud.. ok little boy, you obviously need an education.. so listen up. 1st, don't assume that people who have headsets on can't hear you, because I heard everything you said from I am taking up a lot of space to you calling me a fat bitch. 2nd, This is America. I can stand and take up as much space as I choose. 3rd. You have no idea why people stand where they do. Some do it because of medical reasons, others because they have had bad experiences in the middle of the train.. and yes.. there are some who just like to stand at the door. If you have an issues with people at the door, this is fucking NYC.. trains run 24/7 here. You have the choice to not get on the train if it is full. If you are going to get on, shut your fucking mouth and keep your nonsense to yourself. " Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt" Abraham Lincoln.. that is something you can do in the train instead of spouting garbage.. open a book and read. And lastly, don't even call any woman something you would not call your mother. In your case she obviously didn't teach you well. Sad for you. Then I put my headset back on and ignored him.



...I tried to rep you for this but failed! This is the most heroic thing I've read all day! I wish so much that I could have the courage you do to speak out in that sort of situation. Much admiration to you!



dwesterny said:


> Google ads is fucking with me by showing me shit I want to forget. Fuck you google, search this.



Two years after me and my ex split up, google still keeps trying to convince me to buy a wedding dress. So I know that feeling...


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> Google ads is fucking with me by showing me shit I want to forget. Fuck you google, search this.



lol.. I hate that function... every window you open on any computer shows what you have been looking to buy.. really sucks!


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Two years after me and my ex split up, google still keeps trying to convince me to buy a wedding dress. So I know that feeling...




I'm not super computer savvy so I'm not sure it would work, but clearing your cookies might help with that at least a little.


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> I'm not super computer savvy so I'm not sure it would work, but clearing your cookies might help with that at least a little.



I know Loopy got a new computer a couple months ago. Did that change the ad content? Also:
https://support.google.com/ads/answer/2662922?hl=en

I kind of wish that you had to opt in to having your privacy compromised instead of it being the default and having to opt out.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Facebook knew my married name before i announced i was engaged. Tres creepy.

---

All my attempts to arrange a fun girls night have failed thus far. May have to go here ALONE!!!

http://cacao70.ca/en/


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ---
> 
> All my attempts to arrange a fun girls night have failed thus far. May have to go here ALONE!!!
> 
> http://cacao70.ca/en/



Gosh, then you'd miss all the fun of sharing! Bummer. :eat2:


----------



## lucca23v2

I have to put this on my to do list

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> All my attempts to arrange a fun girls night have failed thus far. May have to go here ALONE!!!
> 
> http://cacao70.ca/en/



I will.have to put this on my to do list.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Facebook knew my married name before i announced i was engaged. Tres creepy.
> 
> ---
> 
> All my attempts to arrange a fun girls night have failed thus far. May have to go here ALONE!!!
> 
> http://cacao70.ca/en/



If you can't get your friends to go out for CHOCOLATE OVERLOAD then I think there is no hope for them; they should just be put down humanely because they are already dead inside 

On a different note--thank you for that link, because they have locations in Ottawa which I had somehow missed noticing so far. Now I have a plan for the next time we are looking to go out and do something


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> If you can't get your friends to go out for CHOCOLATE OVERLOAD then I think there is no hope for them; they should just be put down humanely because they are already dead inside
> 
> On a different note--thank you for that link, because they have locations in Ottawa which I had somehow missed noticing so far. Now I have a plan for the next time we are looking to go out and do something




Loooll yes, it is true!

And welcome...i will post a review once I go!


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> Google ads is fucking with me by showing me shit I want to forget. Fuck you google, search this.




https://history.google.com/history/ 

nuke whatever bits of your search history you want rid of ... or all of it


----------



## Rojodi

This fucking flu or whatever it is going around
A third of my coworkers and executives were out this morning
Another third are walking around heavily medicated
And the last third are either fending it off or recovering.

I'm in the last third


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> All my attempts to arrange a fun girls night have failed thus far. May have to go here ALONE!!!
> 
> http://cacao70.ca/en/



I'd so be up for this! Sounds awesome, though I'd probably die of a dairy-induced illness. Worth it.



Crumbling said:


> https://history.google.com/history/
> 
> nuke whatever bits of your search history you want rid of ... or all of it



The tech wizard brings the answers! =p


----------



## CleverBomb

Crown Molding. 
Those trendy bathroom sink vanities that look like they belong in the living room. Not only do they look weird and out of-place, but also they'll be a pain to sweep/mop around for decades. 
Those trendy sinks with the basin set above the counter (again, a triumph of fashion over maintainability). These features will not age well, and inevitably the next time the place goes on the market everyone going through it will remark, "that's SO 2015" and not in a good way either. 
House-flip renovations that completely ignore the exterior style of the house (for example, a pre-War Craftsman with an interior straight out of Ikea and Home Despot).
Renovations that simply ignore the house itself (a built-in microwave/range hood without enough clearance for a spaghetti pot underneath, crown molding laid over a flush-mounted home-theater speaker, cabinets over a kitchen doorway so low that anyone taller than 5'6" has to duck to get through, and bathroom closet mirrors lined up so people on the street outside can watch you do your business if you forget to close the bedroom curtains. They Just. Didn't. Care. Oh, and all but the first one were _in the same house!_).
Fireplaces converted from wood-burning to gas (with a pollution credit taken by the renovator -- yeah, smog reduction, but it should be up to the buyer to decide whether to do that!) 
Lawns torn out and replaced with bare dirt, a few flagstone pavers, and scattered cacti partly for a tax or utility credit but mostly because it's cheaper than keeping a lawn going while the house is being prepped for resale. 
Additions done without permits. 
Real estate listing photos showing "views" obtainable only by standing atop the fence in the back corner of the yard and leaning waaay out, carefully aimed to avoid showing deteriorating patio enclosures and fences, or taken before the previous owner was evicted in anger and trashed the place. 
Charming (even adorable!) time-capsule original houses that were built for people who'd survived the Depression and/or the rationing during WWII rather than typical modern Americans -- and of course nobody even considered handicapped access back then. Amazing-looking, but heart-breakingly impractical.

Can you tell I'm house-hunting?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

The magazine _Old House Journal_ had a word for all the above: 'remuddling'.


----------



## Rojodi

Myself. 

I dropped my iPod and didn't catch it with my foot. I have a crack. It still works.


----------



## loopytheone

Just... just today. 

1. At RDA the only decent pony refused to come in from the field, leaving us with only 2 ponies for 6 children.

2. The rain caused Beau, the pony I was side walking for, to loose her cool and repeatedly try and kick me and the other side walker. So I spent an hour trying to keep a disabled kid on a horse whilst dodging said horse's attempts to kick me.

3. I got in and the door was locked. Fine. Only, I couldn't unlock it because my mother, genius that she is, had left the key in the other side. So I spent ten minutes in the cold, pouring rain and complete darkness banging on my own front door and yelling at my mother to open the damn thing before she did so.

4. She then let her puppy jump twice off the sofa, which is very dangerous for her, without batting an eyelid because she was 'asleep' on the sofa. 

Loopy needs many, many chill pills right now.


----------



## Tad

Sorry for the craptastic day, Loopy 



loopytheone said:


> Loopy needs many, many chill pills right now.



I'm thinking soft hugs might work too?




CleverBomb -- good luck with the house hunting. Certainly stressful, and I guess the problem-houses are the ones most apt to linger on the market, so the ones that you are apt to see a disproportionate number of


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Rojodi said:


> I have a crack. It still works.



Oddly enough, that's also what's pissing _me_ off today. But eventually the anti-diarrhea pills will kick in...


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Oddly enough, that's also what's pissing _me_ off today. But eventually the anti-diarrhea pills will kick in...



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! hilarious!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My kitten (and cat) have been banished from my computer room for weeks.

I don't know if my secondary LAN cable for my work laptop kiinnnd of worked, or if I haven't worked from home since then. Probably the latter.

So, yeah. Little white Trash Panda chewed the end that plugs into the computer. Not even the cord, the jack or whatever its called. 

FML


----------



## Rojodi

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Oddly enough, that's also what's pissing _me_ off today. But eventually the anti-diarrhea pills will kick in...



Crappy pun!!!!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My kitten (and cat) have been banished from my computer room for weeks.
> 
> I don't know if my secondary LAN cable for my work laptop kiinnnd of worked, or if I haven't worked from home since then. Probably the latter.
> 
> So, yeah. Little white Trash Panda chewed the end that plugs into the computer. Not even the cord, the jack or whatever its called.
> 
> FML



Cats, and especially kittens, can be little assholes!
(and I have the scars to prove it)


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Sorry for the craptastic day, Loopy
> 
> I'm thinking soft hugs might work too?



Definitely! Thank you for the sympathy, thankfully I'm feeling more chill now! 

...problem is that the new puppy causes lots of noise and I'm really, really noise sensitive so I've started having panic/anxiety attacks again because of it. =/


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Shove a marrow bone in his face!

In all seriousness though  one of ky coworkers has that so the construction at work has her on edge


----------



## CleverBomb

Tad said:


> CleverBomb -- good luck with the house hunting. Certainly stressful, and I guess the problem-houses are the ones most apt to linger on the market, so the ones that you are apt to see a disproportionate number of


Thanks! 
Good observation about the skewed population of available houses. We missed out on a really nice place (near the top of our price range) because we overthought it a bit too much -- should have dropped an offer immediately. Slightly impractical, but we probably could have made it work for us. So, yes, the good ones leave the market quickly while the questionable ones linger.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Everything I try and do is so HARD. Nothing is working. Aeroplan isn't registering. Fine. Spend 30 min troubleshooting site. Call in. Stay on hold. Get transferred. Still on hold. But I am in the site and see my points have NOT been going through. Still on hold and suspecting I will need to fight like a B to get the points.

Passport? Oh sorry, you want service CANADA, not service ONTARIO. 

Backing up all my credential information...and cannot find half of it. WTF.


*stressed and irritated!!* I may have to pull an all nighter to get organized - I cannot function like this.


----------



## loopytheone

My CRB check got rejected because I forgot to put my middle name on it. Now I'll have to wait until new year to send it again... I need to tell the people at the RDA but I am too afraid they will be mad at me...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> My CRB check got rejected because I forgot to put my middle name on it. Now I'll have to wait until new year to send it again... I need to tell the people at the RDA but I am too afraid they will be mad at me...


 
....whats a CRB?


----------



## Yakatori

I dunno. Something to do with the Commonwealth and its social safety-net.

However, in keeping with the spirit of the thread:

A friend ("_S_") wants me to help them plagiarize an essay. Except, it's not such a typical case. His extended family-friend ("_M_") is now in the process of applying to some prestigious colleges. However, _M_'s parents are freaking out a bit, repeatedly calling & asking _S_, of all people, for help. Because, I guess, English is not their first language and _S_ is one person they think of as some kind of big success in terms of making it in the US. Which is, of course, mildly ironic due to his relative ineptitude with especially with this particular kind of writing. And despite his having both a Master's degree in a social science as well as a fairly strong, natural charisma.

Which is why, in lieu of dealing with this more directly, he's instead opted to provide me with what he says is a rough version of an old assignment that he once prepared for a class in high school. And basically asked me to proof-read and correct it for him. Spelling and grammatical errors totally aside, it's just about the very worst personal essay I've ever read; as in I'm relatively certain this would essentially torpedo an otherwise decent application, and even for a modestly competitive institution. I mean, if I didn't actually know my own friend at the level that I do, with the kind of shared history we have, it would just be so easy to read this thing and feel like "_Oh, my god, I absolutely despise this person..._" I'm not kidding, it's really that bad.

Compounding matters, _S_ has also related how _M_ is kind of introverted, a real dork, not so worldly about this kind of stuff, and seems pretty hung up on the examples of some older peers in particular. As these are all guys who've managed to get into said schools and with such statements written specifically about some pretty remarkable stuff they've done. _i.e_. pulling someone out of burning car wreck, saving a child from drowning, _etc_...6 O'Clock News-hero kind of stuff.

Which, I feel like, kind of makes it my job to at least help disabuse him of some of these misguided perceptions. About what makes for a better essay, if not the very best kind of essay he's otherwise perfectly capable of producing. With, maybe, just a little help on my part, as well as a whole lot of persistence on his (_M_, that is). 

So, _S_ and I are really tight. We're close enough that I feel I can be perfectly candid with him, especially on stuff like this. And I have been, for the most part. Except, what's coming back, between the lines, is something to general effect of how....it's practically more important, to him, for him, to simply _appear-to-do-something_ (to help), _i.e._ just _respond _with _something_. Rather than actually take this kind of thing on or otherwise get more involved than is absolutely necessary. Fairly, there are cultural factors at work here. To the extent of how these kinds of relationships, and for all parties involved, are more _transactional_ than what we understand as _familiar_ or what I assume is probably more familiar to most of us. And so, without some prompt touch-up (on my part), it will more seem like he doesn't care enough to help. Than if he were to risk being totally honest in admitting that he practically can't, by himself.

Still, I can't just refuse him. I won't do that. So, for now, I'm about to proof-read (just for grammar & punctuation) the world's most god-awful personal essay.


----------



## Rojodi

Crabby whiny bitchy complaining PARENTS in the mall!!

Seriously, look at your kids. They're not complaining.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ....whats a CRB?



Criminal records... something. Basically, if you work with children you have to have a CRB check to check you haven't committed any crimes and aren't on any offenders register or anything. Because at the RDA I work with children we all need to have a CRB check done by law. It isn't a problem, as I have never been in trouble with the law for anything, but they are really picky about how you fill in the forms.


----------



## lucca23v2

Freaking damn Chinese place!! UGH!!!.. I order a large wonton soup, pork fried rice and 8 wings. I paid $18.50. Afterwards I was like.. that is off, it should not be that much. I watch her as she places the order in my bag then realize she doubled my wing order.. I was like.. this is not what I ordered.. .. then I realized that is why it was more.. so no worries. Then I give her another $2 for fortune cookies. I ask her if they are in the bag.. she says sure. I get home.. and no fortune cookies! But she put in another order of chicken!?!?!?! WTF?!?!?! Just because I am fat that does not mean that I am eating for 4 people! I don;t even really eat chinese food like that! I was soo pissed because outside of a few things, the only thing I really eat form the chinese is the fortune cookies which I was looking forward to. Instead I have food for 6! UGH!


----------



## x0emnem0x

lucca23v2 said:


> Instead I have food for 6! UGH!



I'm sorry this is so frustrating for you but I won't lie, I will gladly take all the extra food. :eat1: 

I'm freaking obsessed with Chinese... mmmm.


----------



## Rojodi

The women who brought their toddlers Christmas shopping around noon! First off, they are going to be cranky and whiny because it's lunch time. Secondly, get off your freaking phones and talk to them instead of yelling at them to be quiet.

They didn't even use the "Santa's watching" we all used and had used on us. No, we screamed at them.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Rojodi said:


> They didn't even use the "Santa's watching" we all used and had used on us.



My parents were a bit more hardcore: they used "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God."


----------



## bayone

My attempt at divinity fudge turned out more like mortality fudge. Possibly the humidity, possibly I cooked the syrup to the wrong temperature.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

A new book in a series I like came out. I went to the bookstore and there was a line of 60 people in chapters. I literally threw the book on a table and left. 

Who needs books THAT bad that they need to buy it right before Christmas, and wait an hour in line for it?

Plus, this particular trashy romance novel is (apparently) in hardcover. WHY!?! 30 bucks is twice the price I'd usually pay. Do I want it now?! I don't know!


----------



## Rojodi

Headaches

Migraine I can deal with, but these new cluster headaches, doctor thinks it's long-term post-concussion caused.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Threw up numerous times yesterday. Finally got over that bug, but instead it switches to something else and I've been coughing all day, now am congested, sneezing 80 times, and feeling horrible. I still don't work until Friday, but I seriously can't catch a break. One thing or another. I am done being sick!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Having two young men in their 20s home all day and neither did any ice removal, leaving it to me. Now my wrist is swollen.


----------



## djudex

God damned New Year's...my video card has been acting weird the past few weeks and today especially so I thought "What the heck, I'll treat myself to a current gen vid card.". Get up, put on pants (1st world problems eh?) and head out into the brisk, winter air forgetting it's New Year's Eve. Get to the local nerdatorium; holiday hours open until 5pm. What time did I get there? 5:04pm...you can't tell me all the retail nerds in Edmonton have plans tonight, I will call you a liar! A LIAR SIR!


----------



## bigmac

My wife got stuck being tonight's CPS emergency response supervisor. New Years is the worst day of the year for child abuse. They've already detained six children and its not even 8:00 pm.


----------



## lille

bigmac said:


> My wife got stuck being tonight's CPS emergency response supervisor. New Years is the worst day of the year for child abuse. They've already detained six children and its not even 8:00 pm.




That's really interesting. I work at a crisis line and today was super quiet for us. Though we did make a few CPS reports in the past few days.


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> they are really picky about how you fill in the forms.



CRB's can take ages to come back, plus holidays... If anyone gets angsty over it not having come back just say you had to send another copy of a document (just leave out the bit where it was the form itself)

Background checks almost always kick up a technicality. I think a lot of the time it's just so they have an excuse to contact you to check your address, or that you give the same answer again.


----------



## Dromond

My spine is pissing me off. Pain is at 8.5 out of 10. Not fun.


----------



## loopytheone

Had to get my mother to call up the kennel club and transfer ownership of her new puppy to me. Because although I was joint owner, the kennel affix we wanted to add belongs to me personally, so the dog needs to belong to just me...

Say hello to Tweedsmuir Star Wonder among Tsuki, the latest of the Tsuki clan!


----------



## dwesterny

Someone with a grudge against me misrepresented facts to upper admin at work about me. I just got a second hand mention of it, it's not even improtant enough to be a real conversation. I just don't even feel like sending e-mails to correct the misrepresentation... Petty bullshit.


----------



## PrincessAmanda

Brought half a dozen dresses to a consignment shop and the girl offered to buy only one and for $3?!?!?!?! The reason, you ask? The dresses were plus size


----------



## Tad

Strange, Amanda -- I thought I'd read somewhere that consignment stores were chronically short of good plus-sized clothes (the thinking was that plus-sized consumers were more apt to hold onto things longer for whatever reason). But maybe conversely there isn't much demand, because plus-sized shoppers don't find much to buy, so they don't come looking, or something like that?

Whatever the reason, that sucks 

And DW -- that person sucks


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> Someone with a grudge against me misrepresented facts to upper admin at work about me. I just got a second hand mention of it, it's not even improtant enough to be a real conversation. I just don't even feel like sending e-mails to correct the misrepresentation... Petty bullshit.



Do it anyway. Because this is just the first lie. The next one will build on it, and so will the one after that, and by that time the campaign will be much harder to fight. On two different occasions I lost a .job because someone lied to management about me behind my back. Ultimately I got a better position in both cases, but unless you hate your job it's probably not worth the risk. FWIW I'm sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Do it anyway. Because this is just the first lie. The next one will build on it, and so will the one after that, and by that time the campaign will be much harder to fight. On two different occasions I lost a .job because someone lied to management about me behind my back. Ultimately I got a better position in both cases, but unless you hate your job it's probably not worth the risk. FWIW I'm sending good thoughts your way.



Thanks, Doc. I actually did end up sending the e-mail. It's just so annoying to do that when the person I have to send it to didn't even talk to me about it directly. Not to mention all the office politics that are driving why BS like this is even listened to are highly vitriolic and have nothing at all to do with me. 


I am a leaf on the wind. 
Right up until psychotic, berserk space pirate/indians shoot a giant spear through the window and into my chest.


----------



## Rojodi

Supposed friends offering to pray for my son, because of his sexuality. Go the fuck away with your prayers. Either accept him for who he is or fuck off!


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> Supposed friends offering to pray for my son, because of his sexuality. Go the fuck away with your prayers. Either accept him for who he is or fuck off!



Hey, if praying for sexual preference works could you ask them to pray Jennifer Lawrence and Kate Upton into FFAs? Also to pray them to my town.


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Hey, if praying for sexual preference works could you ask them to pray Jennifer Lawrence and Kate Upton into FFAs? Also to pray them to my town.



ROFL! 

Hey, there ya go, write a story about celebrity FFAs


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I've always felt that intercessory prayer is a little weird. After all, whatever god I pray to is either more competent than I, or he/she/it* isn't. But why ask a god to do something I could do as well myself? And if the aforesaid god is _more_ competent than I am, surely my backseat driving is unnecessary.

*a big shout-out to all you Cthulu fans!


----------



## loopytheone

Rojodi said:


> Supposed friends offering to pray for my son, because of his sexuality. Go the fuck away with your prayers. Either accept him for who he is or fuck off!



Things like this make me glad that I live in a place religion is pretty low key. People who said something like that over here would be considered weird ass bible bashers, as well as generally assholes. 

I'm sure your son is awesome, maybe you should both pray that your 'friends' grow functioning brains.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Things like this make me glad that I live in a place religion is pretty low key. People who said something like that over here would be considered weird ass bible bashers, as well as generally assholes.



... or plain lunatics by the way!

Welcome to a major transatlantic difference Loopy! 

European societies are way more secular than the US is - a look at church attendancy statistics tells all. 
Religious beliefs - or their absence - are considered a most private matter throughout Europe, something in line with income tax or sexual preferences. No go topics for everyone except closest of friends or family.

It's the consequence of the definition of religious freedom having taken two different turns in the US and Europe since the early 18th century: In the US it's freedom *to* religion/worship (no matter how freaky it is - but it's better to actually have one than none) - and in Europe it has evolved as freedom *from* religion. (Meaning the social significance of religion, not necessarily the institutional position of the church - as you in the UK for instance still have a state church).



Rojodi said:


> Supposed friends offering to pray for my son, because of his sexuality. Go the fuck away with your prayers. Either accept him for who he is or fuck off!



Sorry to hear that- such non-sequiturs always leave me baffled on how to respond because they raise such an army of red flags all in one:
a) It is an incredibly self-righteous interference in someone else's most personal matters.
b) How uneducated: Any thinking person knows by now there is no such thing as a 'cure' for non-majority sexual orientations and preferences as they are based on complex physio-psychological processes.

to name two. 

It makes me automatically lose respect for people who say such things because my faith in their intelligence drops so far. Might sound arrogant, but it's happened a few times and so far I never found any convincing counter-evidence to the initial reaction.

I do have high respect for truly religious and devout people, of whom I also know a few. But they don't go about saying such nonsense. Instead their faith gives them a moral assurance to deal with the inconsistencies and fallabilities of human life with more understanding and compassion.


----------



## dwesterny

That's sadly accurate about the freedom from vs. freedom to religion. When people complain about proselytizing the response often is "it's freedom of religion not freedom from religion". Meaning they feel the freedom is there not just to allow them to believe whatever they want, but to force their views down the throats of others.

A fun response to this is to ask these fierce supporters of freedom of religion if it would be ok in the same context, place and degree of insistence to talk about the prophet Muhammad instead of Jesus.


----------



## dwesterny

Heh I just deleted a thing I wrote that I realized was paraphrasing this South Park episode. Of course it aired like 15 years ago, so I didn't realize I was stealing the joke...
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYAhlz7rnPU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYAhlz7rnPU[/ame]


----------



## Tad

The boy has an English class assignment to create an 'audio-visual essay' on Brave New World, and the teacher added 'and if I see nothing but powerpoint presentations from everyone, everyone's marks will suffer.'

So after he got over ranting about the sadism of English teachers to assign such a time consuming assignment at the end of term where there are bunch of other assignments in flight (including a podcast for English), the boy finally settled down and decided he could illustrate key points using Pivot, a stick-man animating piece of free software that he'd tinkered around with in the past. He know he would not have the time to animate the full 10-15 minute presentation as in Pivot everything is entirely manual (you move each joint of each figure for each frame .... 6.5 frames per second add up quickly).

Last night he'd ground away for two hours, just about finishing his most complicated clip. But it was time for him to go to an activity. He wanted to finish up, we kept telling him "Just save it and go -- you need to be there. Your animation will be here when you come back." He kept saying "I'm almost done, I'm almost done, ..." until we got more forceful on the point and he charged off to his activity, already late.

While he was gone, Windows decided it was time to install updates, and re-booted the computer.

The child had not saved his work before leaving .... or at all. 
"You never told me to save." 
"I did--we both did, multiple times." 
"I didn't hear you!" 
"Your hearing is amazing, I'm sure you did _hear _us. You might not have _listened_. And you have used computers HOW long now? You should always save periodically and when walking away" 
*sound effects of anger and frustration* 
Followed by my wife saying "Show me how to do it, I know about what you were doing, I'll do as much of it as I can for you tonight, go get some sleep."
So she stayed up until nearly midnight and he still has probably an hour of rework to get to where he had been. (she took pity on him because there really is a wall of work to get done over the next week, and losing the whole two hours was really going to sting)

Kids, they can be brilliant sometimes--and just plain dumb at others!


----------



## agouderia

Beware - Dangerous amount of history nerdism following!



dwesterny said:


> That's sadly accurate about the freedom from vs. freedom to religion. When people complain about proselytizing the response often is *"it's freedom of religion not freedom from religion"*. Meaning they feel the freedom is there not just to allow them to believe whatever they want, but to force their views down the throats of others.
> 
> A fun response to this is to ask these fierce supporters of freedom of religion if it would be ok in the same context, place and degree of insistence to talk about the prophet Muhammad instead of Jesus.



Well - it's only freedom *to* religion instead of freedom *from* religion because that was the modern, progressive doctrine when the Pilgrim Fathers left Europe in 1620. 

By the time the US constitution & Bill of Rights were written 1787-1791 the emphasis on liberty to religion was already slightly behind the constitutional and philosophical debates in Europe. The trend there throughtout the 18th century (which in it's second half was actually less religious in Europe than the 19th or mid 20th century) was basing the public discourse on rational thinking and no longer on religious beliefs.

If you take Frederick II in Prussia (1740-86) or Joseph II of Austria (1780-90) they both were openly agnostic. Robespierre (1792-95) during the French Revolution even abolished Christianity and was one of the few state terrorists murdering in the name of atheism (Hitler and Stalin would be 2 others). Politically this movement was a vehicle for dispropriating the church (mainly the Catholic, as Henry VIII did in England way back in 1534) - thus expanding state power and redistributing assets.

But it took almost 200 more years from these first attempts to get to the modern, secularily thinking (and partially structured, this varies greatly) societies in Europe today.

The US took a different path - in expanding the freedom to religion - which originally mainly encompassed all variations (even very radical ones) of protestant Christianity to all Christian denominations and Judaism (which never was religiously discriminated against because of the Bill of Rights, but didn't become numerically significant until the early 20th century). (Although I would voice some scepticism regarding the 105% acceptance of Catholicism. It is odd that the by far largest single Christian denomination in the US has only once ever managed to supply the president).

Dwesterny - you're absolutely right that the big coming question is how and to which extent the freedom to religion will expand to Islam in the US. 

I doubt it will be as far-reaching as it is with Christian churchs, but so far it still is notably more pro freedom to religion than it is in Europe.

I've actually done several transatlantic seminars in the past few years with women's civic rights groups - and you can clearly see that in the headscarf discussion. The argument from US participants was always more with emphasis on religious freedom - while European participants (regardless of country) focussed on the issue of women's rights and self-determination (also from social pressure to conform if headscarfs were accepted).

The current developments in Europe are actually pushing further towards more freedom from religion and pressure on the Muslim community to secularize.

Bottom line: constitutionally interesting times are coming.


----------



## Rojodi

Tad said:


> The boy has an English class assignment to create an 'audio-visual essay' on Brave New World, and the teacher added 'and if I see nothing but powerpoint presentations from everyone, everyone's marks will suffer.'
> 
> So after he got over ranting about the sadism of English teachers to assign such a time consuming assignment at the end of term where there are bunch of other assignments in flight (including a podcast for English), the boy finally settled down and decided he could illustrate key points using Pivot, a stick-man animating piece of free software that he'd tinkered around with in the past. He know he would not have the time to animate the full 10-15 minute presentation as in Pivot everything is entirely manual (you move each joint of each figure for each frame .... 6.5 frames per second add up quickly).
> 
> Last night he'd ground away for two hours, just about finishing his most complicated clip. But it was time for him to go to an activity. He wanted to finish up, we kept telling him "Just save it and go -- you need to be there. Your animation will be here when you come back." He kept saying "I'm almost done, I'm almost done, ..." until we got more forceful on the point and he charged off to his activity, already late.
> 
> While he was gone, Windows decided it was time to install updates, and re-booted the computer.
> 
> The child had not saved his work before leaving .... or at all.
> "You never told me to save."
> "I did--we both did, multiple times."
> "I didn't hear you!"
> "Your hearing is amazing, I'm sure you did _hear _us. You might not have _listened_. And you have used computers HOW long now? You should always save periodically and when walking away"
> *sound effects of anger and frustration*
> Followed by my wife saying "Show me how to do it, I know about what you were doing, I'll do as much of it as I can for you tonight, go get some sleep."
> So she stayed up until nearly midnight and he still has probably an hour of rework to get to where he had been. (she took pity on him because there really is a wall of work to get done over the next week, and losing the whole two hours was really going to sting)
> 
> Kids, they can be brilliant sometimes--and just plain dumb at others!



Ctrl-s, it's a life saver


----------



## Rojodi

agouderia said:


> ... or plain lunatics by the way!
> 
> Welcome to a major transatlantic difference Loopy!
> 
> European societies are way more secular than the US is - a look at church attendancy statistics tells all.
> Religious beliefs - or their absence - are considered a most private matter throughout Europe, something in line with income tax or sexual preferences. No go topics for everyone except closest of friends or family.
> 
> It's the consequence of the definition of religious freedom having taken two different turns in the US and Europe since the early 18th century: In the US it's freedom *to* religion/worship (no matter how freaky it is - but it's better to actually have one than none) - and in Europe it has evolved as freedom *from* religion. (Meaning the social significance of religion, not necessarily the institutional position of the church - as you in the UK for instance still have a state church).
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that- such non-sequiturs always leave me baffled on how to respond because they raise such an army of red flags all in one:
> a) It is an incredibly self-righteous interference in someone else's most personal matters.
> b) How uneducated: Any thinking person knows by now there is no such thing as a 'cure' for non-majority sexual orientations and preferences as they are based on complex physio-psychological processes.
> 
> to name two.
> 
> It makes me automatically lose respect for people who say such things because my faith in their intelligence drops so far. Might sound arrogant, but it's happened a few times and so far I never found any convincing counter-evidence to the initial reaction.
> 
> I do have high respect for truly religious and devout people, of whom I also know a few. But they don't go about saying such nonsense. Instead their faith gives them a moral assurance to deal with the inconsistencies and fallabilities of human life with more understanding and compassion.



This morning, as I sat staring blankly at the monitor filled with errors from a piece of software coding, I received no apologies from my supposed friends. I did, however, receive two emails filled with scripture quotes and reasoning from a megachurch, for-profit minister on homosexuality. I sent a reply, after waiting 15 minutes to respond. I told the person that I no longer consider him a friend, that he has chosen a false prophet over a 35+ year friendship.

No response has been received, even though he has his own "business," he sits in an office provided by his second father-in-law and "reviews" insurance claims. He and his wife "own" an insurance company.


----------



## Rojodi

loopytheone said:


> Things like this make me glad that I live in a place religion is pretty low key. People who said something like that over here would be considered weird ass bible bashers, as well as generally assholes.
> 
> I'm sure your son is awesome, maybe you should both pray that your 'friends' grow functioning brains.



Born Again Xians are the worst, believe EVERYONE should come to Jebus.


----------



## Tad

Sorry that it came to that with your former friend, Rojodi


----------



## Rojodi

Tad said:


> Sorry that it came to that with your former friend, Rojodi



Thanks, but on the bright side, I've heard from several others from high school. Granted, many of them want free IT help LOL


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> Born Again Xians are the worst, believe EVERYONE should come to Jebus.


Don't group every Christian with fanatical or just plain crazy "Christians". I know plenty of lgbt people that are "Christian". 

I look at it this way...when i no longer have faults of my own yo worry about.. then i can take on someone elses faults. Being that i am human and we inherently all have faults.. i doubt i will have time to try to check someone else on what they are doing with their lives.

On a side note.. i do like to say Jesus loves you to people who are walking by all involved in themselves mentally going over their day.... i love to see the different looks people get.. some smile.. some give me a dirty look.. but most look up at me like wtf?... lol. It is hilarious.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> Don't group every Christian with fanatical or just plain crazy "Christians". I know plenty of lgbt people that are "Christian".
> 
> I look at it this way...when i no longer have faults of my own yo worry about.. then i can take on someone elses faults. Being that i am human and we inherently all have faults.. i doubt i will have time to try to check someone else on what they are doing with their lives.
> 
> On a side note.. i do like to say Jesus loves you to people who are walking by all involved in themselves mentally going over their day.... i love to see the different looks people get.. some smile.. some give me a dirty look.. but most look up at me like wtf?... lol. It is hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I said "Xians" not "Christians." There is a difference.

Those that are more interested in money - and I lump Joel Osteen and Pat Robertson, even the Robertson clan of Duck Dynasty - or are more pompous than pious should not have "Christ" associated with their descriptions, ergo "Xian"


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> I said "Xians" not "Christians." There is a difference.
> 
> Those that are more interested in money - and I lump Joel Osteen and Pat Robertson, even the Robertson clan of Duck Dynasty - or are more pompous than pious should not have "Christ" associated with their descriptions, ergo "Xian"


Good point. I agree with that. I always wondered... why do some "preachers" (con-men for the most part) think they need to be millionaires.. from my reading of the bible.. Jesus and the 12 disciples were pretty poor.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!!! I HATE people who think that because i work in a service department i am below them. This guy just has me sitting here waiting for him to pick up his work.. if tjat is how you want to play it fine.. all of my OT today is going to be charged to your client as well as my car ride home.. and i will make the drive go through brookly. To then go i to the BX and triple the fare. Assholes!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> Good point. I agree with that. I always wondered... why do some "preachers" (con-men for the most part) think they need to be millionaires.. from my reading of the bible.. Jesus and the 12 disciples were pretty poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



These are the same people that complain when they see a priest driving an SUV or new car. It's not against the Church to drive a nice car, especially when one's sibling owns a car dealership. LOL


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> These are the same people that complain when they see a priest driving an SUV or new car. It's not against the Church to drive a nice car, especially when one's sibling owns a car dealership. LOL


I dont mind them living well..if their congregation is living well.. but when your congregation is going without to give to you and you have a private jet (Creflo dollar) Then i have an issue with it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> I dont mind them living well..if their congregation is living well.. but when your congregation is going without to give to you and you have a private jet (Creflo dollar) Then i have an issue with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Joel Osteen and his wife are sellers of "Profit will come to you if you listen to us peddle our Prophet" non-Christian rhetoric. I can't understand how people are gullible enough to believe that praying to God will make them money. God does not care about finances!


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> Joel Osteen and his wife are sellers of "Profit will come to you if you listen to us peddle our Prophet" non-Christian rhetoric. I can't understand how people are gullible enough to believe that praying to God will make them money. God does not care about finances!


Exactly!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> I dont mind them living well..if their congregation is living well.. but when your congregation is going without to give to you and you have a private jet (Creflo dollar) Then i have an issue with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Ah, but there's this whole Protestant line about how "material success is a sign of God's favor." So if you're rolling in the stuff, that's _proof_ that God thinks you're terrific. You may have noticed that the televangelist who brags about his Rolex on TV will almost immediately get tearful and whine about how he needs your money. He does this because it _works_. A lot of poor people identify strongly with the rich and famous (royalty, movie stars) because it gives them a sense of sharing in these people's success. Not everyone is as sane as you are (but you knew that already, didn't you?).


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Ah, but there's this whole Protestant line about how "material success is a sign of God's favor." So if you're rolling in the stuff, that's _proof_ that God thinks you're terrific. You may have noticed that the televangelist who brags about his Rolex on TV will almost immediately get tearful and whine about how he needs your money. He does this because it _works_. A lot of poor people identify strongly with the rich and famous (royalty, movie stars) because it gives them a sense of sharing in these people's success. Not everyone is as sane as you are (but you knew that already, didn't you?).



They apparently don't read their own bibles..because i believe in the book of Matthew there is a parable about a young foolish rich man.. 

Not to mention... the verse about no man can serve two masters.. or the verse about those desiring to be rich fall into temptation..or the one about keeping yourself from the love of money.. etc.There are a lot of verses about the dangers of desiring copious amounts of wealth. I mean lets face it.. we as humans never fully grasp the enough is enough thinking. it is always we wnat more...


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Ah, but there's this whole Protestant line about how "material success is a sign of God's favor."



Which isn't a 'Protestant line' at all, as any Methodist/Presbyterian/Lutheran could tell you - the 'material Gospel', that somehow God will reward you, is a creation of the same people who brought you the whole 20th century American Fundamentalist Evangelical 'christianity' movement. 

Luther, Wesley and Knox would have nothing to do with such a foolish, materialist notion - all three preached personal piety and the shunning of material things.


----------



## Rojodi

fat hiker said:


> Which isn't a 'Protestant line' at all, as any Methodist/Presbyterian/Lutheran could tell you - the 'material Gospel', that somehow God will reward you, is a creation of the same people who brought you the whole 20th century American Fundamentalist Evangelical 'christianity' movement.
> 
> Luther, Wesley and Knox would have nothing to do with such a foolish, materialist notion - all three preached personal piety and the shunning of material things.



For which Xian is their name, For Profit is their game.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> They apparently don't read their own bibles.



I think a lot of them just read Genesis and Revelation ... much the same approach I used in my high school book reports.


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> Which isn't a 'Protestant line' at all, as any Methodist/Presbyterian/Lutheran could tell you - the 'material Gospel', that somehow God will reward you, is a creation of the same people who brought you the whole 20th century American Fundamentalist Evangelical 'christianity' movement.
> 
> Luther, Wesley and Knox would have nothing to do with such a foolish, materialist notion - all three preached personal piety and the shunning of material things.



The so-called 'material gospel' does have older roots dating into the 16th century reformation period - namely the predestination teachings of Jean Calvin. Meaning that God shows his favor to his true disciples by rewarding their good deeds and pious life in the here and there with worldy riches.

Since Calvinism was the dominant religious denomination in the Netherlands at their time, it's likely the Pilgrim Fathers brought some of this thinking with them since their community had lived in Holland for a few years before embarking to 'the New World'. (The Netherlands at that timewere the hub of religious tolerance in Europe, taking in almost all religious refugees. That even they kicked out the Pilgrim Fathers for religious extremism does tell you something.)

Luther is clearly different: One of his main stances is that the church itself should not amass worldly riches, but use all wealth for charitable purposes and educating the people. So he clearly would have had an issue with TV-for-profit-mega-churches.
He was relatively indifferent and low-key regarding individual life-style choices, only advocating against the money-trade and high interest rates (this is where his position overlaps with Anti-Semitism).

More in the line of this board though - Luther definitely was a BHM. 

In his time he was well known for his gluttonous ways, and in his later years he had to have a semi-circle cut out of his desk and dining table to accomodate his belly. His wife Katharina von Bora often complained about the many extensive meals she had to provide and cook because he loved having the theological discussions with his visiting scholars during meals. A famous quote of his tells his dinner guests that it is okay to belch and fart to show they enjoyed the meal.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I still cannot find my credit card. May have to admit defeat and cancel it....


----------



## loopytheone

Had a pretty awful day at the farm yesterday. Was left in charge as our manager went home and some of the kids their didn't like that very much. One of them gave me a right mouthful over nothing and was towering over me trying to be intimidating. It didn't work, but I don't give up my saturdays to take that kind of shit from children.


----------



## RentonBob

After chatting with a girl online for a few days we decided to meet and went out on a date tonight. After having good conversation and dinner, she asks me if I can lend her $200. Seriously!?! :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

RentonBob said:


> After chatting with a girl online for a few days we decided to meet and went out on a date tonight. After having good conversation and dinner, she asks me if I can lend her $200. Seriously!?! :doh:



I sincerely hope you didn't! Lol. No normal person would ask that, especially on a first date, even if you had been talking a bit before. Shit, I've been with my boyfriend over a year and I could never straight up just ask him for $200. I hate asking anyone for anything.

Side note - I'm pissed at my boyfriends ex, and her planning, or lack thereof! She always seems to never know what's going on with her schedule, is late replying or doesn't reply at all. They maintain a decent relationship for the sake of their kids, but man, sometimes it drives me insane. On Fridays when Jon is supposed to get his kids, he never knows when he is getting them because she's all over the place with times and then even if she gives a time she ends up an hour or so late, sometimes more or less. Half of the time, we pick them up after meeting half way and they get into the car and say they didn't eat dinner (mind you this is like 8 PM, well after dinner time). Sunday nights when the kids go back with her, it's the same deal. Sometimes she picks them up, sometimes they meet half way, or sometimes if she is too busy watching football, Jon has to bring them all the way home which is a good 30-45 minute drive. Which is great and all, because he is the dad, he is responsible too and he should help out when he can, she is lucky he is such a nice guy. But she just seems completely oblivious and majorly selfish about other people's lives and plans, as if everything revolves around her. It's getting a bit annoying.


----------



## RentonBob

x0emnem0x said:


> I sincerely hope you didn't! Lol. No normal person would ask that, especially on a first date, even if you had been talking a bit before. Shit, I've been with my boyfriend over a year and I could never straight up just ask him for $200. I hate asking anyone for anything.
> 
> Side note - I'm pissed at my boyfriends ex, and her planning, or lack thereof! She always seems to never know what's going on with her schedule, is late replying or doesn't reply at all. They maintain a decent relationship for the sake of their kids, but man, sometimes it drives me insane. On Fridays when Jon is supposed to get his kids, he never knows when he is getting them because she's all over the place with times and then even if she gives a time she ends up an hour or so late, sometimes more or less. Half of the time, we pick them up after meeting half way and they get into the car and say they didn't eat dinner (mind you this is like 8 PM, well after dinner time). Sunday nights when the kids go back with her, it's the same deal. Sometimes she picks them up, sometimes they meet half way, or sometimes if she is too busy watching football, Jon has to bring them all the way home which is a good 30-45 minute drive. Which is great and all, because he is the dad, he is responsible too and he should help out when he can, she is lucky he is such a nice guy. But she just seems completely oblivious and majorly selfish about other people's lives and plans, as if everything revolves around her. It's getting a bit annoying.



Haha... Oh no, I didn't hand any money over. I paid for dinner, walked her to her car and left after that. The other part that sucked was I drove over an hour to go meet her for that experience. Lesson learned lol...

Sorry you have to deal with someone like that. It would be nice if she was more considerate. Good on your bf for dealing with it so well.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My underwire came out and is stabbing me in the sideboob


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My underwire came out and is stabbing me in the sideboob



I hope you were able to resolve this issue over the past two days


----------



## CleverBomb

My ISP. I am... displeased.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> I hope you were able to resolve this issue over the past two days



The immediate solution was to create a barrier with toilet paper. The longer to restuff the wire back in. The proper solution is a new bra. Vic Secret kind of failed me...will need to take a second look.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The immediate solution was to create a barrier with toilet paper. The longer to restuff the wire back in.



This made me laugh so hard! 
Toilet paper - nicely folded up in a thick protective wad - always is my choice remedy for this emergency too! The simple things in life....


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The immediate solution was to create a barrier with toilet paper. The longer to restuff the wire back in. The proper solution is a new bra. Vic Secret kind of failed me...will need to take a second look.



I have given up all pretense of femininity and just wear those plain, non-underwire boneless bras now. From online, anyway, as they don't sell them in my size, like, anywhere here. >_> I'm not sure if this is a win for practicality on my part or just depressing.


----------



## lucca23v2

Underwire is a modern torture device. Unfortunately.. women who are "blessed" with big boobs.. it is a necessity. Because of my belly, the wire either digs into my fat.. or it pokes my arms.. 

I spend hours trying to find underwire bras that fit me just right. When I find them, I buy 5 or 6.. so to have spares...

I love bras with no underwire, but even with hand washing them, after a few months they start to stretch out from the weight of the breast and the girls start to sag..


----------



## x0emnem0x

lucca23v2 said:


> Underwire is a modern torture device. Unfortunately.. women who are "blessed" with big boobs.. it is a necessity. Because of my belly, the wire either digs into my fat.. or it pokes my arms..
> 
> I spend hours trying to find underwire bras that fit me just right. When I find them, I buy 5 or 6.. so to have spares...
> 
> I love bras with no underwire, but even with hand washing them, after a few months they start to stretch out from the weight of the breast and the girls start to sag..



They only piss me off when they start to poke through the bra and then I get poked even more, lol. Sucks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lucca23v2 said:


> Underwire is a modern torture device. Unfortunately.. women who are "blessed" with big boobs.. it is a necessity. Because of my belly, the wire either digs into my fat.. or it pokes my arms..
> 
> I spend hours trying to find underwire bras that fit me just right. When I find them, I buy 5 or 6.. so to have spares...
> 
> I love bras with no underwire, but even with hand washing them, after a few months they start to stretch out from the weight of the breast and the girls start to sag..



Try Women Within's "Comfort Choice" bras....no underwire but good support. Very comfortable and easy to wash.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

For a keurig for weekday mornings. Ran out of normal coffee. Tried one of the van hautte stupid vanilla hazlenut.

A, it is a cacophonous assault on my nose
B, it tastes like chemicals
C, my stomach is twitching from two sips


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> For a keurig for weekday mornings. Ran out of normal coffee. Tried one of the van hautte stupid vanilla hazlenut.
> 
> A, it is a cacophonous assault on my nose
> B, it tastes like chemicals
> C, my stomach is twitching from two sips



Lame. Flavored coffee sucks, always. I brought my keurig in to the office after I got a nespresso for instant pod coffee at home. **sips from mug of green mountian dark magic coffee**

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn8NgLR2tpc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn8NgLR2tpc[/ame]


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Lame. Flavored coffee sucks, always. I brought my keurig in to the office after I got a nespresso for instant pod coffee at home. **sips from mug of green mountian dark magic coffee**



I literally read this as 'coffee flavoured coffee' twice and was so confused.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> 'coffee flavoured coffee'



I trust the likes of Starbucks & co. to invent something like that!


----------



## Rojodi

The look and attitude I received from the pickup clerk at a local Mexican restaurant when I asked for extra pico de gallo and NO guacamole for my order.


----------



## lucca23v2

My boss agreed to do a project before he knew the scope of the work, which is a dumb move. That being said.. it is not that bad of a job... it is basically breaking down large stacks of paper into smaller filles.. basically sorting them.. to then create an electronic copy of the papers. So my boss and supervisor just spent 30 minutes trying to figure out how to break these stacks down. As they guy repeatedly tells them.. this is just my way of doing it there is no set way.. do it however you think is best. So i say.. why dont we just sepatate everything by client name and or invoice number.. once that is done.. everyone can grab a stack and then separate that by emails. Transmittal letter, etc. Then scan. So in then end... i have most of the stacks to sort through and organize.. so that they can then scan.. it is not rocket science.. why did they take so long to figure it out..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> it is not rocket science.. why did they take so long to figure it out..



Because they're _administrators_. To quote a friend of mine (who has an M.A. in solid waste management): "It's not just the cream that floats to the top."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am stuck waiting for a train that is going .001 miles per hour.


----------



## ODFFA

_I'm_ pissing me off today, mostly.

I was just far too unassertive and anxious when the Uber-man (yeah, right) insisted that the GPS said my house was at the opposite end of the street to where it actually is -- the one time I knew where I was. And I was overly embarrassed about being geographically challenged, to the degree that I can't tell you how to get to chez moi if you're not 2 streets away and coming from the only direction I know. At least I was better at this in England when I could walk everywhere (<--- note to self: remember this).

This's the damn thing with neurodiversity -- some days you get to feel like you have this awesome brain that can do all the things; and other days you get to feel like a 5 year old with a bunch of exasperated adults around you, all over again. This does not do wonders for the ego.

Better plug in my confidence reinflator when I go to sleep.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I hate that feeling!! I comfort myself with half the time I'll never see the person again, or that I am basicallly paying them to put up with my ineptitude (ie can't order coffee in the am without coffee and they stare at me patiently...that's why i go to the same coffee stores bc they memorize my orders and i don't have to adult)


----------



## Cobra Verde

The Causal Male XL near my work is closing. With the one near my house long gone there will not be one anywhere close for me to get my fat-guy clothes in a manner consistent with creating an effect. 
What the fuck is going on here? All I hear is how fat people are these days but stores' big & tall sections seem to be, unlike myself, shrinking and now fat guy stores are going out of business.

In the end I blame all of you for not shopping there enough. I don't mean the chain or fatty stores in general, I mean this 1 particular location in Burlington, MA. Nice going, everyone.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cobra Verde said:


> The Causal Male XL near my work is closing. With the one near my house long gone there will not be one anywhere close for me to get my fat-guy clothes in a manner consistent with creating an effect.
> What the fuck is going on here? All I hear is how fat people are these days but stores' big & tall sections seem to be, unlike myself, shrinking and now fat guy stores are going out of business.
> 
> In the end I blame all of you for not shopping there enough. I don't mean the chain or fatty stores in general, I mean this 1 particular location in Burlington, MA. Nice going, everyone.



I totally get this. Once in awhile it seems like any store I go to are getting rid of XL or plus sizes, which is especially annoying at Walmart, because that's one of the few places with half decent, lower priced clothing I can get without spending a fortune. Anywhere else is super expensive, which make sense because they're better made and better quality, I just can't spend that much and don't like to very often on clothing. 

A Gordmans store near me used to carry a lot of plus size, and the last time I went in I had a very difficult time trying to find anything my size. Really disappointing, considering a lot of store would make a bunch of money if they carried bigger sizes, but unfortunately they'd rather just get rid of them all in the hopes that people would just no longer be fat, I guess.


----------



## Rojodi

This whatever I have! I sweat for hours in a cool house - it's 68 to 70 - then am cold as hell when it's warmer. 

I fell asleep around 10 this evening, then woke up, and unable to go back to sleep.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh.. this job.. i am damned if i do.. damned if i don't... it is a "wear headphones and listen to music" all day to make the day go by faster and not have to listen to anyone.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You sound like you need a change of scene aka new job, girlie!


----------



## lucca23v2

Yeah.. i think so... just ugh.. i like my job.. but my coworkers are assholes..they complain when there is no work.. and complain when there is work...like.. seriously.. you are not cute enough to make your living doing nothing.. so shut the fuck up and stop complaining.. specially when i am bringing new work into a department that in a few years will be obsolete... people...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

Roads are still covered with a fair amount of snow and ice up here, this guy has his toddler out on one of those motorized big wheel cars. They went down like 4 blocks on the road and through 2 very busy parking lots (they live by me and were going to the same store). And they couldn't stick to the very edge by the curb either cause that was still covered with snow.


----------



## BigChaz

dwesterny said:


> Roads are still covered with a fair amount of snow and ice up here, this guy has his toddler out on one of those motorized big wheel cars. They went down like 4 blocks on the road and through 2 very busy parking lots (they live by me and were going to the same store). And they couldn't stick to the very edge by the curb either cause that was still covered with snow.



That sounds baller status to me, to be honest


----------



## Rojodi

Mom basement dwelling trolls refusing to face facts on the league they love.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

My 25 year old, live-at-home son, has completely forgotten about, or is ignoring my birthday. He has two birthdays in his life to remember, mine and his girlfriend's. Also it is Mother's Day tomorrow (well later today now), if he chooses to ignore it too despite the five hundred tv ads about it this week, I think it may well be eviction time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ruby Ripples said:


> My 25 year old, live-at-home son, has completely forgotten about, or is ignoring my birthday. He has two birthdays in his life to remember, mine and his girlfriend's. Also it is Mother's Day tomorrow (well later today now), if he chooses to ignore it too despite the five hundred tv ads about it this week, I think it may well be eviction time.




Isn't mothers day may 8th?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Isn't mothers day may 8th?



Not in the UK (and lots of other countries). It's always the fourth Sunday of Lent here, three weeks before Easter and so it's a moveable feast. It's very early this year.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Interesting! Well i hope he remembers!


----------



## dwesterny

*Stop quoting my typos before I can fix them, you bastards! Now they are captured in perpetuity!!*


----------



## Cobra Verde

Rojodi said:


> Mom basement dwelling trolls refusing to face facts on the league they love.


I don't even know what this refers to but I'm on their side.


----------



## Rojodi

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't even know what this refers to but I'm on their side.



LOL
Young "men" coming to the rescue of the NFL after I made a comment the league was racist, homophobic, and misogynistic.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh.. all of these stupid spam messages on here...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> *Stop quitting my typos before I can fix them, you bastards! Now they are captured in perpetiuty!!*



Or we could pretend to quote you and introduce typos


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Or we could pretend to quote you and introduce typos


Lmfao.... you are too much...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChaz

dwesterny said:


> *X gon give it to ya
> Fuck wait for you to get it on your own
> X gon deliver to ya
> Knock knock, open up the door, it's real
> Wit the non-stop, pop pop and stainless steel
> Go hard gettin busy wit it
> But I got such a good heart
> I'll make a motherfucker wonder if he did it
> Damn right and I'll do it again*




I dunno why you thought this was relevant to the thread


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Or we could pretend to quote you and introduce typos


Is there no depth to which you will not sink? Is there no lower limit to your mortifyingly malicious malfeasance? Must I, an innocent, pure of heart and clean of mind, must I now silently and slavishly suffer as the subject of slander? Would that I withstood without woe your angry attacks and abjectly abusive assaults.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Is there no depth to which you will not sink? Is there no lower limit to your mortifyingly malicious malfeasance? Must I, an innocent, pure of heart and clean of mineral, must I now silently and lavishly suffer as the subject of slobber? Would that I withstood without woe your angry attacks and objectifly abusive ass vaults.



Take it with grace, bee-atch!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Or we could pretend to quote you and introduce typos


What have you unleashed? No quote on this board will ever be safe again.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

INDEED! 

*channels inner big trouble in little china*

Also

*looks left and right to make sure Tad isn't on, then sticks her tongue out at you*


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> INDEED!
> 
> *channels inner big trouble in little china*
> 
> Also
> 
> *looks left and right to make sure Tad isn't on, then sticks her tongue out at you*



**briefly considers creating a thread wishing Xyantha a happy 68th birthday**


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> **briefly considers creating a thread wishing Xyantha a happy 68th birthday**



68 and I'll owe you one??? How did you know that song!


[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wfeXvBk8ASk[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Ahem. *taps foot, lets glasses slide down nose so can look at you over top of them*




(as you were, just playing along)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Computerized library catalogs. It's handy that I can check the catalog from home to see if the book is in ... but when I made the trip, although it was _supposed_ to be on the shelf, it wasn't. Back home again, I ran a search for it by call number, and was informed there was no book in the library with that number. After a jolly search through several library webpages, I discovered that the book in question is listed under _two different_ call numbers, only one of which is real. I suppose I will have to check it out in ... The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Rojodi

Windows 10 updating without giving me the option of declining


----------



## Crumbling

I am fast approaching the point of 'really don't give a fuck' with the level of irrational over entitled bullshit I've had to deal with today.

Some people need a hard lesson in 'no amount of shouting, whining or generally wishing it wasn't so will make this my problem rather than yours'

I'm half hoping they do something full on retarded just so I can rain pain on them.


----------



## MDudee

The fact the very first thread I opened up gets deleted by Admins/Mods despite it being in the correct subform and the subject being discussed maturely and respectfully. With no reason for the deletion given.

This forum has so much censorship and restrictions I'm honestly thinking of leaving it already.

This post will probably get deleted too lol I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## dwesterny

MDudee said:


> The fact the very first thread I opened up gets deleted by Admins/Mods despite it being in the correct subform and the subject being discussed maturely and respectfully. With no reason for the deletion given.
> 
> This forum has so much censorship and restrictions I'm honestly thinking of leaving it already.
> 
> This post will probably get deleted too lol I wouldn't put it past them.



I agree the mods are like NAZIS! Only without the racism, antisemitism, killing, burning bodies, death camps, accents, gas chambers, showers, organization, fancy uniforms, goose stepping or lugers. But other than that the mods are totally like nazis!


----------



## x0emnem0x

MDudee said:


> The fact the very first thread I opened up gets deleted by Admins/Mods despite it being in the correct subform and the subject being discussed maturely and respectfully. With no reason for the deletion given.
> 
> This forum has so much censorship and restrictions I'm honestly thinking of leaving it already.
> 
> This post will probably get deleted too lol I wouldn't put it past them.



That is definitely unfortunate. Seems like when people get mod status on the Internet, they can do whatever they want with their ban hammer. It sucks. I still try to post on here sometimes, as I know some people on here I enjoy talking to and still use it, but a huge majority of people who used to post met up in a Facebook group and we all friended each other. I don't know how much longer this forum will keep being active the way some people go about handling it, but as long as there are fun subjects and a good atmosphere, I'll pop in from time to time.


----------



## landshark

MDudee said:


> The fact the very first thread I opened up gets deleted by Admins/Mods despite it being in the correct subform and the subject being discussed maturely and respectfully. With no reason for the deletion given.
> 
> This forum has so much censorship and restrictions I'm honestly thinking of leaving it already.
> 
> This post will probably get deleted too lol I wouldn't put it past them.



Gosh, now I'm sorry I missed it!


----------



## agouderia

MDudee said:


> The fact the very first thread I opened up gets deleted by Admins/Mods despite it being in the correct subform and the subject being discussed maturely and respectfully. With no reason for the deletion given.
> 
> This forum has so much censorship and restrictions I'm honestly thinking of leaving it already.
> 
> This post will probably get deleted too lol I wouldn't put it past them.



As this is your first post which shows us as Mods that you might not be a troll after all, we as mods will of course not delete it but see where the discussion goes.

If a newbie only posts about one rather extreme special-interest issue even on clearly non related boards, then it's the mods job to keep an eye on it.

The only post of yours that was deleted was when you posted a sexuality related issue in Hyde Park, which is reserved for political debating.

The parallel one on the Fat Sexuality board was moderated, we discussed it among the moderators and agreed to approve, although it is borderline in several respects.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Maybe that is why more Canadian members are here. We don't view it as censorship. In Canada you have rights; but only if they do not infringe on other's rights. It's more considered a host of priviledges. (Wont go into the good and ill of that here...It's more just me noting a possible correlation). I don't feel censored here, but then I don't use Dims for a political or particularly racey discussions.


----------



## Cobra Verde

happily_married said:


> Gosh, now I'm sorry I missed it!


Based on his posts I think you can guess the subject...


----------



## MDudee

dwesterny said:


> I agree the mods are like NAZIS! Only without the racism, antisemitism, killing, burning bodies, death camps, accents, gas chambers, showers, organization, fancy uniforms, goose stepping or lugers. But other than that the mods are totally like nazis!




Nice straw man. Maybe you're hoping to get a promotion from them. :bow:


----------



## MDudee

agouderia said:


> As this is your first post which shows us as Mods that you might not be a troll after all, we as mods will of course not delete it but see where the discussion goes.
> 
> If a newbie only posts about one rather extreme special-interest issue even on clearly non related boards, then it's the mods job to keep an eye on it.
> 
> *The only post of yours that was deleted was when you posted a sexuality related issue in Hyde Park, which is reserved for political debating.*
> 
> The parallel one on the Fat Sexuality board was moderated, we discussed it among the moderators and agreed to approve, although it is borderline in several respects.




I am just open about discussing sexuality, I don't see what's wrong with it. I figured this was a mature forum were people can discuss taboo subjects.


----------



## dwesterny

MDudee said:


> Nice straw man. Maybe you're hoping to get a promotion from them. :bow:



I wonder how well straw men are hung. You should look into that.


----------



## Cobra Verde

MDudee said:


> I am just open about discussing sexuality, I don't see what's wrong with it. I figured this was a mature forum were people can discuss taboo subjects.


The moderating here is often pretty bad but I believe her point was that a political forum isn't the ideal venue to discuss, uh, _peeno noir_. If your other thread hasn't been touched then you just posted in the wrong forum.

Frankly, Hyde Park's a cesspool anyway, you really don't want to be there. If you didn't get an infraction from posting there then consider it a win.


----------



## Rojodi

Rojodi said:


> Windows 10 updating without giving me the option of declining



It took 2 freaking hours to complete!


----------



## loopytheone

I was about to answer the PM you sent me on the issue, Mdudee (sorry for the delay in getting back to you) but it would seem Agouderia beat me to it here. 

Whilst we do our best to allow people to voice their opinions and start discussions we have to try and balance this with a need to keep the site orderly and free of excess vulgarity. Also, please note that for everybody the first few posts on the forum are automatically moderated and have to be manually approved by the moderators; it isn't personal or anything to do with the content of the posts. 

Additionally, if anybody has issues with the moderation or wants to make their opinion known, almost all the mods are regular posters here so it should be easy to find us. We are also all volunteers here, giving up our free time to help out and real life often gets in the way so topics needing the input/advice of multiple mods will naturally take a little while to reach a resolution. Naturally, we appreciate your patience with this. 

Also, free promotions to anyone who sends me a shirtless pic! And by promotions, I, of course, mean creepy perverted comments.


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> I was about to answer the PM you sent me on the issue, Mdudee (sorry for the delay in getting back to you) but it would seem Agouderia beat me to it here.
> 
> Whilst we do our best to allow people to voice their opinions and start discussions we have to try and balance this with a need to keep the site orderly and free of excess vulgarity. Also, please note that for everybody the first few posts on the forum are automatically moderated and have to be manually approved by the moderators; it isn't personal or anything to do with the content of the posts.
> 
> Additionally, if anybody has issues with the moderation or wants to make their opinion known, almost all the mods are regular posters here so it should be easy to find us. We are also all volunteers here, giving up our free time to help out and real life often gets in the way so topics needing the input/advice of multiple mods will naturally take a little while to reach a resolution. Naturally, we appreciate your patience with this.
> 
> Also, free promotions to anyone who sends me a shirtless pic! And by promotions, I, of course, mean creepy perverted comments.



When will your reign of terror end? YOU ARE A MONSTER!
A monster with really big bewbs and a cute butt.


----------



## lucca23v2

MDudee said:


> The fact the very first thread I opened up gets deleted by Admins/Mods despite it being in the correct subform and the subject being discussed maturely and respectfully. With no reason for the deletion given.
> 
> This forum has so much censorship and restrictions I'm honestly thinking of leaving it already.
> 
> This post will probably get deleted too lol I wouldn't put it past them.


Ummm...this forum doesn't censor much.. so if it deleted your topic.. maybe thjnga werr not bsing discussed as maturely and respectfully as you claim.. ijs.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

2 things

1) People who escalate not to you, not to your manager, but to your manager's manager. Real mature, there.

2) My bank has been sending 80% of my mail to an address that ISN'T MINE for the last TWO YEARS!! When the woman called me last week I suspected phishing and was pretty brusque. But lo and behold, today I get stacks and stacks of mail. Over the past two years. Including but not limited to my various credit, but also savings and retirement info, some of which is critical to tax time. 

1 got me all riled up. 2 pushed me over the edge. And at 7:30 I need to be calm and happy and teaching when all I want to do is wallow and drink my cares away!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Starbucks!

They're not accepting the new credit card nor are they helpful fixing the problem.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Home alone and bored for Easter, because my family decided last minute they indeed WERE going up to see my brother and his wife for Easter dinner, and decided to just not tell me. Lol... Oh well, hanging out with the boyfriend soon anyway...



Rojodi said:


> Starbucks!
> 
> They're not accepting the new credit card nor are they helpful fixing the problem.



They can't really do anything about the new chip cards until the company that is making them switch the programming has completed it. aIt stinks working in retail, I've had numerous people yelling at me already about the chip card not working how it's supposed to, or MAKING them use a pin which they don't have... as if it is my fault. Whether or not it also makes you use a pin is dependent on the card issuer. Not that I am saying that is your issue, but this makes me go into rant mode because I've had to deal with so many rude people in retail the last couple of week since my store finally switched over to the new chip card system.


----------



## Rojodi

x0emnem0x said:


> Home alone and bored for Easter, because my family decided last minute they indeed WERE going up to see my brother and his wife for Easter dinner, and decided to just not tell me. Lol... Oh well, hanging out with the boyfriend soon anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> They can't really do anything about the new chip cards until the company that is making them switch the programming has completed it. aIt stinks working in retail, I've had numerous people yelling at me already about the chip card not working how it's supposed to, or MAKING them use a pin which they don't have... as if it is my fault. Whether or not it also makes you use a pin is dependent on the card issuer. Not that I am saying that is your issue, but this makes me go into rant mode because I've had to deal with so many rude people in retail the last couple of week since my store finally switched over to the new chip card system.



The payment option on my online account will not accept the new card. I try to reload the gold card and Starbucks rejects it.


----------



## landshark

Rojodi said:


> The payment option on my online account will not accept the new card. I try to reload the gold card and Starbucks rejects it.



I don't mean to make light of your predicament but this is indeed what we'd call a "first world problem" agree?


----------



## Rojodi

happily_married said:


> I don't mean to make light of your predicament but this is indeed what we'd call a "first world problem" agree?



More of a "Technology Worker World Problem." I know what was causing the problem and no one at Starbucks was being helpful. Yesterday, though, I had someone on the phone who knew what the hell was going on: She had the same problem. It was a quick fix, less than 5 minutes, but damn, there are some people who work "Customer Service" who shouldn't. 

The problem had to do with the new debit/credit cards, with the chip.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yea, that is a first world problem.

As is mine;

People's inability to be smart hurts me. They try, so hard, but execute so poorly. I feel like me and the hubby's quality standards are too high compared to most ppl we work with. 50% is not ok, and at that point why are you even bothering.

Risk mitigation.

You aren't mitigating anythng, you are spending money to make you feel like you did enough to sleep at night.


----------



## Rojodi

Migraines caused by the bright and lovely sunshine.

Damn you GOD!!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Lost power twice in less than 24 hours. First one, okay, straight-line winds or a tornado felled a tree that took out the lines. The second, this afternoon, totally need new infrastructure!


----------



## loopytheone

My nose keeps bleeding for no reason. Not the 'OMG, nose is bleeding, get to a sink!' kind of heavy bleeding that can be almost relaxing. Just bleeding enough to drip slowly over everything I own before I notice.


----------



## Rojodi

loopytheone said:


> My nose keeps bleeding for no reason. Not the 'OMG, nose is bleeding, get to a sink!' kind of heavy bleeding that can be almost relaxing. Just bleeding enough to drip slowly over everything I own before I notice.



Low humidity in the house could cause that.


----------



## Jeannie

Healthcaredotgov = major suckage. :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

My moods, which I wish I could change, but unfortunately I don't really have control over them.


----------



## LeoGibson

Being out of rep for the people that have made some really good posts!

Also being on a phone so that making any post longer than a few sentences a pain in the ass. There's been a few topics discussed here and there I'd like to comment on but would rather do it from a keyboard. By the time I'm likely to be on my computer I'll either have forgotten my points or the discussion will have moved on.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Being out of rep for the people that have made some really good posts!



Serial repist.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LeoGibson said:


> Being out of rep for the people that have made some really good posts!
> 
> Also being on a phone so that making any post longer than a few sentences a pain in the ass. There's been a few topics discussed here and there I'd like to comment on but would rather do it from a keyboard. By the time I'm likely to be on my computer I'll either have forgotten my points or the discussion will have moved on.



^^^^^ all of this


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ^^^^^ all of this



Yep, I know this pain all too well, too!


----------



## lucca23v2

Insomnia!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

LeoGibson said:


> Being out of rep for the people that have made some really good posts!
> 
> Also being on a phone so that making any post longer than a few sentences a pain in the ass. There's been a few topics discussed here and there I'd like to comment on but would rather do it from a keyboard. By the time I'm likely to be on my computer I'll either have forgotten my points or the discussion will have moved on.


There are folding and/or pocketable bluetooth keyboards that will work with your phone. 

Here's one: Zagg Pocket Keyboard

And another: Intelligent Switch Mini Travel Bluetooth Folding Keyboard 3.0 (I think I like this one better)

They're also useful for general note-taking, and can be used with a tablet.

Bluetooth mice usually work with phones too. For Android, the right mouse button is the Back key, the middle button is the Home key (not positive on this, might be Menu -- I don't have one handy at the moment to test. 

Most other keyboards will work through a USB On-the-Go adapter (typically a very short cable with a male micro-USB connector on one end and a female USB connector on the other). Not sure how good the USB OTG support is in iOS, but for Android phones/tablets it works well.


----------



## Tad

At work we needed a little higher detail thermal printer. We figure out what we want, then go through a local distributor--who specializes in this stuff--to get it, and everything we need to use it. In all we order the printer, some label making software, and a roll of each of two sizes of blank labels (simple ones that the printer can print directly from the thermal head, we were assured), and a couple of rolls of pre-printed labels, for which we were to send them draft artwork and they were to get our approval of the final artwork. This totalled a few thousand dollars, so it was set up as purchase order rather than using the corporate credit card.

One might think that this was pretty straightforward.

The printer itself came quickly. In fact, it arrived before they’d formally accepted the PO (they were still waiting to hear back from one of our financial references before they’d set us up in their system).

The two rolls of blank labels showed up as two boxes of blank labels (12 rolls per box). They phoned us &#8211; oops they’d made a mistake, but the rolls were heavy enough that it wasn’t worth it to them to get them shipped back, we should just keep them all. 

A roll of blank labels shows up, of the size that the pre-printed labels is supposed to be. We call them to send it back. Three days later it is still sitting on my desk.

A license for the software took about three weeks to get straightened out, but we finally got it earlier this week. I went to do a practice print, and nothing will print. Eventually we determine that the labels are not the direct print type we had been told they would be, but were the kind that need a resin ribbon to go with them. 

In frustration I call the distributor back and tell them to get us a quote for either direct print labels or the ribbons, whichever we can get more quickly. That was Monday, they send us a quote, we pay immediately with the corporate credit card, they assure us we’ll have the ribbon by the end of day Wednesday. Wednesday comes and goes with no ribbon delivery. The ribbon finally arrives this morning. It is red, not black. By this point I barely care and want to make sure we can at least print, in whatever colour &#8211; then discover you need the core from a ribbon roll to take up the ribbon as you print; you just need one to get started, then keep them each time you finish off one roll. Which would be great, if they’d sent us a core at any point in time, but they hadn’t. Call up the sales guy yet again &#8216;Oh that is terrible, let me call headquarters, I’ll call you back in five minutes.

That was an hour ago.

This REALLY should not be this hard.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That's usually when i go "professional bitch" and tell them to get it right or refund or something along those lines...that sort of stuff drives me insane!!

---

I found "the girl" at the office. The one who sets my teeth on edge, can't take anything as a statement, but rather a challenge. Tries to be right instead of getting the job done. She sits behind me - boo. But althoigh we report to the same boss i hope our jobs are unlikely to cross much.


----------



## Rojodi

My printer of 8 or so years died. Well it didn't die, Windows 10 just won't recognize it.


----------



## MattB

In order.

1. Shoe shopping.
2. Sore back.
3. Those pop up 'enter your email here for more amazing stuff!' things every time I click on an article.
4. My neighbour's cat.


----------



## bigmac

God damn accounting rules!!! I have 17K in business expenses I wanted to use to offset income I was expecting last fall but didn't actually materialize till this January. Since I can't use the 2015 business expenses to offset 2016 income to avoid a huge tax hit next April I have to max out my 2016 459 contributions and live like a pauper for the rest of 2016.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I usually do my taxes first thing. I left it, and now i am stress dreaming about it. Now i will need to stay up late today and tomorrow to get it done!!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I usually do my taxes first thing. I left it, and now i am stress dreaming about it. Now i will need to stay up late today and tomorrow to get it done!!



Heh, my work screwed up federal and state withholding. I owe $3000 federal and $1000 state. FML.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Heh, my work screwed up federal and state withholding. I owe $3000 federal and $1000 state. FML.



I feel for you-- that really sucks! (I had a year like that (started a new job, they screwed up, I double checked at one point and they said everything was good .... end of the year, big nasty surprise).


----------



## squeezablysoft

*Taking the title of this thread rather literally, I hate it when I have to get up at night to go pee. I know ppl who do this every night and seem to be ok with it, maybe if it happens all the time you get used to it and it just becomes routine, but with me it doesn't happen every night, just often enough to be annoying af. Like I'd not been doing it for nearly a month and then out of nowhere last night and the night before I had to get up TWICE! GRRRR! *


----------



## bigmac

Dealing with the claims people at Liberty Mutual Ins. is a giant pain in the ass. They apparently hire people to process auto claims that don't know jack shit about cars.


----------



## Crumbling

squeezablysoft said:


> *I hate it when I have to get up at night to go pee. I know ppl who do this every night and seem to be ok with it, maybe if it happens all the time you get used to it and it just becomes routine*



MY FIL put this in context. Hhe had his hip resurfaced and spent a week doing recovery and physio in an assisted living facility. One of the old guys there was complaining about how often he had to get up in the night... until the guy in the next bed told him to quit his whining, some people can't get up at all.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I've been sick for almost a week and my throats been killing me... it's barely been better today, but I'm hoping it's better when I have to go back to work tomorrow. I seriously hate getting sick anymore, working in retail - I've been sick more often than I have been in my entire life! Definitely getting my vaccinations next year! Last time I'll forget!


----------



## Crumbling

x0emnem0x said:


> I've been sick for almost a week and my throats been killing me... it's barely been better today, but I'm hoping it's better when I have to go back to work tomorrow. I seriously hate getting sick anymore, working in retail - I've been sick more often than I have been in my entire life! Definitely getting my vaccinations next year! Last time I'll forget!



You have my sympathy, I swear It's the cash handling. 

Money goes through so many grubby paws which have been in contact with so many germ ridden surfaces...

You should have to wear nitrile gloves and a face mask to operate a register.

A good hand sanitiser and avoid touching your face... it helps.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yeah. I mean we keep sanitizer at every register, but I'm sure it's not the best, and not everyone uses it. I use it numerous times a day, but still get in this situation. You know what pisses me off the most? Is when people come into then damn store, I do my usual "how are you doing today" and they proceed to tell me all about how they're sick! It pisses me off! 9/10 times they're not even getting groceries one would need to not be sick, one time these guys were getting stuff to grill out and this girl was going on about how she's sick. Like don't come spreading your goddamn germs to me if you're sick, stay home or have someone else go do it unless you're in dire need of groceries - PLEASE.

FYI, feeling ZERO percent better today, but still have to go to freaking work. To make things even worse, my boyfriend has been out of town for work, and just got back late last night. I haven't seen him since Sunday night, and I was planning to see him tonight. Now arguing with myself about it, because I do not want him to catch this!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Crumbling said:


> .
> 
> Money goes through so many grubby paws which have been in contact with so many germ ridden surfaces...



This gives a whole new meaning to the term "filthy lucre."
It may also explain why my health has improved since I retired...


----------



## squeezablysoft

*This: http://visual.ly/10-reasons-why-men-dont-find-fat-women-attractive I'll let you know when I stop throwing stuff at my computer. *


----------



## Tad

Macho posturing will always cause things like this to crop up occasionally. Besides rolling eyes and asking "really?" to anyone displaying such a thing, mostly use it as a marker of the maturity of the person displaying it, IMO.

Actually, this triggers a memory (which I’m sure I’ve mentioned on Dimensions before, because what haven’t I? So apologies to anyone for whom this is a repeat).

I have a brother five years older than me, whose tastes are strictly mainstream (i.e. thin but busty blondes for the most part). Spanning the period when I hit puberty he had a poster up in his bedroom about “how to rate girls” (the 1-10 rating thing was a trend back then &#8211; I blame the stegosauruses who were always proud to show they could count that high, but I digress). It had pictures of two women in bikinis -- one a Dallas Cowgirls cheerleader type, and the other a fairly fat woman (not particularly big by Dimensions standards, but certainly fat, especially considering you saw less fat people back then, other than the brontosauruses). They’d also put the fat woman in un-stylish glasses, lank and greasy looking hair, and had (badly) retouched the photo to give her severe acne.

The poster pointed to various physical features with witty captions for both women, such as pointing to their belly buttons and labelling “a sweet little divot” for the “ten” and “junk food vault” for the “1.” (or something like that).

Despite the unflattering grooming on the 1, and the disparaging comments, whenever I wouldn’t get caught I’d slip into my brother’s room and stare at that poster, knowing that I liked the fat woman better, trying to imagine what she’d look like if groomed as well as the thin one, letting the comments roll around in my mind to decide which ones were simply vacuous and which made valid points that I thought were good rather than bad. In fact, that poster let me really, unconditionally, cement in my mind that I was more attracted to fat women despite all the guidance to the contrary.

So when you see something like that link, consider that there may well be some people staring at it, reversing it all and getting kind of excited …


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

The article should have been titled "10 Reasons Why High School Boys Won't Admit They Find Fat Women Attractive."


----------



## x0emnem0x

squeezablysoft said:


> *This: http://visual.ly/10-reasons-why-men-dont-find-fat-women-attractive I'll let you know when I stop throwing stuff at my computer. *



Ugh... that makes me so annoyed.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> Yeah. I mean we keep sanitizer at every register, but I'm sure it's not the best, and not everyone uses it. I use it numerous times a day, but still get in this situation. You know what pisses me off the most? Is when people come into then damn store, I do my usual "how are you doing today" and they proceed to tell me all about how they're sick! It pisses me off! 9/10 times they're not even getting groceries one would need to not be sick, one time these guys were getting stuff to grill out and this girl was going on about how she's sick. Like don't come spreading your goddamn germs to me if you're sick, stay home or have someone else go do it unless you're in dire need of groceries - PLEASE.
> 
> FYI, feeling ZERO percent better today, but still have to go to freaking work. To make things even worse, my boyfriend has been out of town for work, and just got back late last night. I haven't seen him since Sunday night, and I was planning to see him tonight. Now arguing with myself about it, because I do not want him to catch this!



Sorry you are feeling so crappy. Working retail is always a gateway for all kinds of things. When I worked retail I use to use gloves. Maybe you can try that.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## rabbitislove

Tablet wont work and Macbook is being wonky. Really dont want to take this to the Apple store to have the Genius' see how much fat guy/BDSM porn I have looked at damnit.


----------



## Tad

At work, for the next four months the son of the Vice-President of my department will be here as an intern .... in the desk right behind mine (it isn't a personal thing against me, it is just the last empty desk near the group he'll be working with). He's a nice enough kid, but he's rather literal and not big on mental filters, so I'm going to have to watch what I say, as well as what I have up on my computer screen.

Going to be a long four months at work .... and on the Dims side it means I'll be dropping in almost exclusively on my phone, so I likely will be less active here.

At least it should encourage me to get out of the office at lunch for a walk!


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!! I am so mad. I order a Chicken Milanese sandwich for lunch. From the sandwich I would venture to guess that the person who made the sandwich is Hispanic (Mexican most likely). *Let me make this clear.. I am not slamming Mexicans. There are plenty of foods they make that I enjoy.*

I order this sandwich because there was no pasta today and this is the closes I can get to Italian food. So I bite into the sandwich and what do I find.. avocados! WTF?!?!?!?! There is not suppose to be avocado in the sandwich! It is Chicken Milanese for Pete's sake! So I take it back to the cook and ask.. are you Hispanic.. and of course.. he is.. and as I suspected Mexican. I told him.. listen.. when people ask for Chicken Milanese, they are looking for something close to Italian, please keep avocados out of the sandwich. I am Hispanic.. and I understand about hispanics and using "Spanish" spices (cumin, cilantro, etc.) *in everything* but really! *Not everything is better with avocado or cumin or cilantro!* and BTW, you need to change your sign to say there is avocado in the sandwich because it is not listed. What if I would have been allergic? 

ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Sounds like they made it like a Torta Milanesa. Which does indeed have avocado and is quite delicious, but as you pointed out a far cry from Milanese. Hope they made it right for you.


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> UGH!!! I am so mad. I order a Chicken Milanese sandwich for lunch. From the sandwich I would venture to guess that the person who made the sandwich is Hispanic (Mexican most likely). *Let me make this clear.. I am not slamming Mexicans. There are plenty of foods they make that I enjoy.*
> 
> I order this sandwich because there was no pasta today and this is the closes I can get to Italian food. So I bite into the sandwich and what do I find.. avocados! WTF?!?!?!?! There is not suppose to be avocado in the sandwich! It is Chicken Milanese for Pete's sake! So I take it back to the cook and ask.. are you Hispanic.. and of course.. he is.. and as I suspected Mexican. I told him.. listen.. when people ask for Chicken Milanese, they are looking for something close to Italian, please keep avocados out of the sandwich. I am Hispanic.. and I understand about hispanics and using "Spanish" spices (cumin, cilantro, etc.) *in everything* but really! *Not everything is better with avocado or cumin or cilantro!* and BTW, you need to change your sign to say there is avocado in the sandwich because it is not listed. What if I would have been allergic?
> 
> ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds like someone was assuming EVERYONE likes avocado. We have a few restaurants and sandwich shops in upstate NY that give you a dirty look when you ask for NO avocado. 

Milanese should have some lemon flavor to it, not Hispanic-centric spices or accompaniments. I worked at too many Italian places: one had their Milanese sandwiches come with lemon aioli.


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> Sounds like someone was assuming EVERYONE likes avocado. We have a few restaurants and sandwich shops in upstate NY that give you a dirty look when you ask for NO avocado.
> 
> Milanese should have some lemon flavor to it, not Hispanic-centric spices or accompaniments. I worked at too many Italian places: one had their Milanese sandwiches come with lemon aioli.


Exactly.. that is what i was expecting.. some lemon.. and a light flavor sauce... not fucking avocados!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> Exactly.. that is what i was expecting.. some lemon.. and a light flavor sauce... not fucking avocados!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



You're the customer, they're just the cooks. It's YOU they should please, not themselves. It's as if they hadn't a clue as to what Milanese means.


----------



## squeezablysoft

*It always drives me up a wall when my food is wrong too!  Which unfortunately happens quite a bit since I'm kinda picky for a fatty. There is a fairly long list of foods I utterly despise: olives, pickles, onions, celery, beets, peepers, mushrooms, any type of melon, regular pie crust or flaky-type pastries with that quality (graham cracker crusts rock though), anything vinegary or more than a teeny bit spicy. And there's an even longer list of foods I'll eat if everyone else is but don't really care for and never would independently choose to eat: hot dogs, sausage, ham depending on how it's cooked, can be yummy or can be "meh" (I have a soft spot for bacon though), most cooked veggies (I'm cool with broccoli and some raw veggies), grapes (I like grape juice and wine), bananas, and sweet potatoes (these use to be on my "do not touch with a 10-foot fork" list but I tolerate them now and actually like sweet potato fries, and I'm basically addicted to white potatoes). I'm always reading descriptions of dishes and thinking "*SIGH* This would be really good if only it didn't have X  )".

But the foods I like I LOOOOVE! :eat2::eat1::smitten: Unfortunately those things are mostly unhealthy or at least fattening (not that that last part is so bad  ). I could write articles on the merits of McDonald's vs Burger King vs Wendy's, or in-depth analysis of the various Twizzlers products. So I guess you could say my tastes aren't very broad but they are deep. I remember tastes very vividly and I have strong opinions and even emotions about food. I don't know if that makes me a foodie or a junk-food addict or a picky 5-year-old or what.*


----------



## bigmac

I have a trial starting tomorrow morning and I got nothing. The jury's going to hate my client and I'm at a total loss regarding what our narrative should be.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That does suck bigmac...i hope it comes together for you.


----------



## BigChaz

bigmac said:


> I have a trial starting tomorrow morning and I got nothing. The jury's going to hate my client and I'm at a total loss regarding what our narrative should be.



My client is innocent and if you feel or think otherwise you are literally hitler. Shitlords.


----------



## dwesterny

BigChaz said:


> My client is innocent and if you feel or think otherwise you are literally hitler. Shitlords.



I assume this would be the hyde park defense strategy?


----------



## Rojodi

Some asshole named Al R. Gees


----------



## bigmac

BigChaz said:


> My client is innocent and if you feel or think otherwise you are literally hitler. Shitlords.



Actually my clients are almost always guilty and I would do them a real disservice if I didn't point this out. Negotiating a deal is a far better strategy than going to trial on looser case. 

Here's how an actual conversation with a deputy district attorney regarding a felony burglary case went.

DDA; You know your client is an asshole?

Me: Yes, but he's an asshole who was smart enough to keep his mouth shut.

_long pause_

Me: You can prove trespassing (a misdemeanor) with just the officer's testimony.

DDA: Fuck off!

_longer pause_

DDA: What's the trespass section?

Me: 602(m)


My clients get far better results than do the clients of attorneys who believe their BS.


----------



## bigmac

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That does suck bigmac...i hope it comes together for you.



Thanks, it all worked out. The DA backed down at the last minute and the fact that his trial was about to start and once it did there would be no going back made my client more reasonable. He pled to a low level misdemeanor and was placed on probation and fined. The more serious charges were dismissed.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Me: "we need to update this contact list"
Them: "well that wont happen!"
Me: "...why?"
Them: "because i don't know the owners"
Me: "ok, but how can we have 300 things that should have owners and your list has 100?"
Them: *shrug*

.....

Me: ..."please do an analysis of how many contacts we SHOULD have vs how many we do not. We will use the list to drive sessions to identify the owners."
Them: "i can't."
Me: "export both lists and do a compare. You are the reporting and analytics sme, and this is the list of owners you need to maintain."
Them: *being ignorant*
Me: fine. I will do the analysis and let our mutual boss know that i cannot cover for you while on vacation because i do not have this info, because i see at a glance we are missing 100 contacts!!

....10 minutes later, he asks me to export him the info.

Like, fuck man. Part of your job is to keep track of this. You didn't do it, sass me, get pissy...? Just take some time while i am gone to IDENTIFY the GAPS, not the owners themselves!!!

Do. Your. Job!!


----------



## djudex

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Me: "we need to update this contact list"
> Them: "well that wont happen!"
> Me: "...why?"
> Them: "because i don't know the owners"
> Me: "ok, but how can we have 300 things that should have owners and your list has 100?"
> Them: *shrug*
> 
> .....
> 
> Me: ..."please do an analysis of how many contacts we SHOULD have vs how many we do not. We will use the list to drive sessions to identify the owners."
> Them: "i can't."
> Me: "export both lists and do a compare. You are the reporting and analytics sme, and this is the list of owners you need to maintain."
> Them: *being ignorant*
> Me: fine. I will do the analysis and let our mutual boss know that i cannot cover for you while on vacation because i do not have this info, because i see at a glance we are missing 100 contacts!!
> 
> ....10 minutes later, he asks me to export him the info.
> 
> Like, fuck man. Part of your job is to keep track of this. You didn't do it, sass me, get pissy...? Just take some time while i am gone to IDENTIFY the GAPS, not the owners themselves!!!
> 
> Do. Your. Job!!



Jeebus, sounds like my company! :doh:


----------



## bigmac

I have a great big zit on the middle of my forehead. I'm over 50 years old not some teenager.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My mental instability causing havoc in my head... thank you, depression and anxiety!


----------



## Tad

As a side part of my job I'm supersiving getting testing of a new product ready. It involved hardware and software as well as the people actually using and depending on the testing.

the Hardware guy keeps just doing his own thing. I have all sorts of other things going on, so I can't always be closely supervising him. When I ask him questions he doesn't give me all the relevent details -- he might think he has, but he skips things that will impact other people so which are really important. Sometimes I can spot a possible omission, sometimes I can't.

So then he does something, and as will happen not everything works out, so instead of leaving someone unable to do anything for ten minutes it turns into hours, and he doesn't tell me. So then managers of the people being stranded get involved, and I'm caught by surprise ... again.

Clearly I'm not managing him effectively, but I'm at a loss of what I should be doing with him. And the fact that I'm not managing him effectively of course reflects badly on me in general. So I'm pissed off in general that he keeps causing problems by not communicating with me or other people on the team. And I'm pissed off in specific because being tied up with him is making me look bad in the company (and extra pissed off because a lot of that is legitimate -- I'm supposed to be managing this and am not making it work out well).


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> As a side part of my job I'm supersiving getting testing of a new product ready. It involved hardware and software as well as the people actually using and depending on the testing.
> 
> the Hardware guy keeps just doing his own thing. I have all sorts of other things going on, so I can't always be closely supervising him. When I ask him questions he doesn't give me all the relevent details -- he might think he has, but he skips things that will impact other people so which are really important. Sometimes I can spot a possible omission, sometimes I can't.
> 
> So then he does something, and as will happen not everything works out, so instead of leaving someone unable to do anything for ten minutes it turns into hours, and he doesn't tell me. So then managers of the people being stranded get involved, and I'm caught by surprise ... again.
> 
> Clearly I'm not managing him effectively, but I'm at a loss of what I should be doing with him. And the fact that I'm not managing him effectively of course reflects badly on me in general. So I'm pissed off in general that he keeps causing problems by not communicating with me or other people on the team. And I'm pissed off in specific because being tied up with him is making me look bad in the company (and extra pissed off because a lot of that is legitimate -- I'm supposed to be managing this and am not making it work out well).



I have that exact problem (just not in technology) in reverse. my manager does not give me all the information I need and I find myself having to guesstimate what the users/clients will need to have access and all that. Maybe that person is the type of worker that needs everything spelled out. Even the things that should be common sense. Some people just need more hand holding than others.

Good luck!


----------



## Tad

There is one woman at work who uses a lot of perfume, and one guy who uses a lot of cologne. Got stuck in an hour long meeting with both of them this afternoon. Came out and my nasal passages felt scalded, and soon I had a throbbing headache.

I'm pissed off because I'm being too damn Canadian to tell them to stop using so much of that crap!

So I'm dedicating this video to myself today: 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cax8qkZz6Lk[/ame]


----------



## Crumbling

Tad said:


> There is one woman at work who uses a lot of perfume.



To Quote my FIL (who only had daughters but has a whole passel of nephews and grandsons and so has been sitting on comedy gold for an entire generation)

*Q. You know why girls wear all that makeup and perfume?

A. They're ugly and they smell bad.*


----------



## bigmac

My car died on highway 101 in Atascadero and nothing's open today.  I was hoping to get another 50,000 mile out of this car [but I guess 305,000 miles (490,000 Km) is not bad].

I'm stuck in a Motel 6 for the night -- double .


----------



## lille

The hot mess that is the mental health system, especially in TX. So frustrating when client are trying to get help and the options are so so limited. I love my job, but it really highlights the flaws in the system.


----------



## rabbitislove

I hear you Lillie. I work in mental health as well and while my organization is great, I do run into barriers (especially the stigma that exists against people living with mental illness).  :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove

Also the mass influx of bad drivers and traffic.


----------



## squeezablysoft

bigmac said:


> I have a great big zit on the middle of my forehead. I'm over 50 years old not some teenager.



*I'm 32 and have one on my chin atm. The sad thing is, this is the second time I've gotten a zit right after eating Pizza Hut, so I am coming to the conclusion that Pizza Hut gives me pizza face.  Guess I better lay off it since I'm going to college orientation on the 17-18 and getting my picture taken for my school ID for the next 4 years (although I suppose having zits might help me blend in with the other (18-year-old) freshmen better)!*


----------



## x0emnem0x

The fact that I have a job, and I make enough money to maybe get groceries weekly, plus gas to get to and from work - bare essentials basically, but am not getting enough hours to get the things that are slowly piling up that I need. I make $100/wk if I am lucky with about 13-15 hours, this weeks paycheck sucked with a measly $75 after taxes... next weeks should be a little better, because I have ~20 hours... But still, I just wish I knew what to do! Everyone says get a second job but that's not easy for everyone to do, especially when I'm trying to just figure out life in the first place... I want to go back to school, get degrees to get a better job and make more eventually, but that doesn't help me right now. So stressful lately. I need mostly parts for my car so I can get things fixed... valve cover gasket, new tires because mine are worn to hell, serpentine belt and some rear shocks... that's the imporant stuff! But also because I need one more part for a computer my brothers friend is giving to me, literally for free, which is a huge upgrade from what I've got, and the gamer in me is ecstatic! But the poor person in me is pissed because I don't have enough money to fix parts in my car or finally get this huge upgrade that I've been waiting years for.

If anyone is rich and wants to loan me money through PayPal, let me know, I will pay you back weekly in small amounts lol. Kidding but also slightly serious if anyone is in the market to help. 

I dunno. I'm mainly just ranting. This sucks.


----------



## Yakatori

x0emnem0x said:


> "_...not getting enough hours to get the things that are slowly piling up that I need. I make $100/wk if I am lucky with about 13-15 hours, this weeks paycheck sucked with a measly $75 after taxes... next weeks should be a little better, because I have ~20 hours... But still, I just wish I knew what to do!_"


Ask them what you need to do to be considered for more hours.

Be prepared that they might give you some negative/constructive feedback. Or that they're not prepared to talk with you, give you an answer straight away. Or offer you more work doing someone you might otherwise be loath to deal with _(e.g._, clean the break area, bathrooms, _ect_...)

Then again, they might've already been willing to consider you for some promotion, if only you'd ask for it.

Don't say anything about getting another job; although it would probably wise to already be looking more closely at what's out there (How long have you been there? If a year or more, then your experience could prove the basis for something even better, with more money & hours). Instead, pitch it along the lines of your being ready for more responsibility. Might-well be yours for the taking.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yakatori said:


> Don't say anything about getting another job; although it would probably wise to already be looking more closely at what's out there (How long have you been there? If a year or more, then your experience could prove the basis for something even better, with more money & hours). Instead, pitch it along the lines of your being ready for more responsibility. Might-well be yours for the taking.



I'll have worked there 2 years in September when I only planned being there for one. I want a new job, I need to look for new jobs, I just don't know what I want to do. I'm not picky but with my depression and anxiety, I'm worried specific jobs will just kill me. Like with my first "job" I got hired at Pizza Hut and quit the next day, because it was not for me. I don't want promoted at my job because everyone who gets promoted gets used and is miserable. They don't care about their employees there. Certain people do sure, and I love my coworkers, but if you step up then they try to make you do everything and when it goes to shit it's your fault. I know that happens in every job really, but I know from experience how bad it is at my job and I don't want to worry about that when I have trouble enough just getting my rear out of bed to be a cashier...


----------



## Hugh Jaguy

More like what ISN'T pissing me off today. Having a very hard time with my ptsd and depression. Its been over a month since my wife told me she wanted a divorce just because she was tired of me....her exact words.

I cant work because I am disabled, but my ssd is in appeal right now. 

The thought runs through my head several times daily, how much better this Earth would be without me in it breathing oxygen that a better person could use.


----------



## lille

Hugh Jaguy said:


> More like what ISN'T pissing me off today. Having a very hard time with my ptsd and depression. Its been over a month since my wife told me she wanted a divorce just because she was tired of me....her exact words.
> 
> I cant work because I am disabled, but my ssd is in appeal right now.
> 
> The thought runs through my head several times daily, how much better this Earth would be without me in it breathing oxygen that a better person could use.




Things are really shitty and I'm sorry. Having those sorts of thoughts is exhausting and it takes a lot of strength to keep going through all of that.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

x0emnem0x said:


> I'll have worked there 2 years in September when I only planned being there for one. I want a new job, I need to look for new jobs, I just don't know what I want to do. I'm not picky but with my depression and anxiety, I'm worried specific jobs will just kill me. Like with my first "job" I got hired at Pizza Hut and quit the next day, because it was not for me. I don't want promoted at my job because everyone who gets promoted gets used and is miserable. They don't care about their employees there. Certain people do sure, and I love my coworkers, but if you step up then they try to make you do everything and when it goes to shit it's your fault. I know that happens in every job really, but I know from experience how bad it is at my job and I don't want to worry about that when I have trouble enough just getting my rear out of bed to be a cashier...



The best and least stressful time to look for a new job is when you still have one. Set a bar in your head of what would be worth it to make you move in terms of; pay, less stress, time off, cool boss....and then just put some feelers out. If nothing comes of it immediately you are no worse off than you are today. And if yes, then you don't have the stress of being forced to take it or be without a job. 

Office jobs have their perks, but so do some retail. A friend delivers pizza and its low stress, low people interaction, and he only works 5 hrs a day. Suits him perfectly.


----------



## rabbitislove

Hugh Jaguy said:


> More like what ISN'T pissing me off today. Having a very hard time with my ptsd and depression. Its been over a month since my wife told me she wanted a divorce just because she was tired of me....her exact words.
> 
> I cant work because I am disabled, but my ssd is in appeal right now.
> 
> The thought runs through my head several times daily, how much better this Earth would be without me in it breathing oxygen that a better person could use.



I agree with Lillie. Sometimes the bravest thing you can do is stay alive when you are feeling hopeless. Have you considered finding a community mental health professional? They are for folks on SSD and could work out a reasonable pay scale. Hang in there dude and post when you need to reach out. This is a good community.


----------



## rabbitislove

On that note, spend the past 3 days battling anxiety and PTSD. Gotta love it when your brain tries to convince you a) you'll fail at everything because you didnt clean the kitchen and b) every time you have sex you should be terrified. :doh:

Weekend had lots of good points and Im heading to yoga today so I got that going for me


----------



## ODFFA

A few family-related things, as usual. With this as the perfectly timed cherry on top.

View attachment 2016-06-16_0701.png


Fuck you, facebook.


----------



## dwesterny

FFAs, I love all of you. You are all fantastic but you are pretty much all the most frustrating person I have ever met. All of you. I don't know how each one of the 6 FFA friends I am close with manage it. But each of you manages to be the most frustrating person on the planet, simultaneously. It is baffling. Except Mel, Mel is fucking awesome and doesn't drive me nuts.

I should note that the majority of FFAs who I am speaking to/about are not on this site.


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> FFAs, I love all of you. You are all fantastic but you are pretty much all the most frustrating person I have ever met. All of you.



#haremproblems


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> #haremproblems



Ha, not even close to that.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm an FFA and I'm only moderately annoying! =D


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I will channel my inner narcasist and sya he is talking about me


----------



## Rojodi

Pollen, the count's higher than Snoop Dogg!


----------



## rabbitislove

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I will channel my inner narcasist and sya he is talking about me



I think me too. Ive been having pretty bad PMS so Ive been an overemotional nightmare this week #tmi #fatguycuddleshealcramps


----------



## loopytheone

People telling me that I shouldn't say anything and just ignore the racist, xenophobic abuse being yelled at innocent people in the streets just in case I 'get hurt'. That their bigotry isn't worth correcting. That people aren't worth defending. Unsurprisingly it was some white, straight cis-guy saying this. Somebody so privileged that they have the luxury of remaining ignorant to other people's pain and danger. Exactly the sort of person who stood and watched me get abused over and over every day when I was a teenager and did nothing about it. 

Reminds me of my brother's favourite quote:


----------



## Rojodi

loopytheone said:


> People telling me that I shouldn't say anything and just ignore the racist, xenophobic abuse being yelled at innocent people in the streets just in case I 'get hurt'. That their bigotry isn't worth correcting. That people aren't worth defending. Unsurprisingly it was some white, straight cis-guy saying this. Somebody so privileged that they have the luxury of remaining ignorant to other people's pain and danger. Exactly the sort of person who stood and watched me get abused over and over every day when I was a teenager and did nothing about it.
> 
> Reminds me of my brother's favourite quote:



Look at what people didn't do in 1930s Germany and what it led to. See something, say something.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

People who do this pathetic "share if you love me crap" on facebook. If you are that desperate for attention and love, i suggest a dog.


----------



## agouderia

Rojodi said:


> Look at what people didn't do in 1930s Germany and what it led to. See something, say something.



Definitely - very important lesson.

German in consequence has even come up with a today ubiquitous chatch-phrase for this: Wehret den Anfängen! Normally translated as 'nip it at the bud' - but 'wehren' is actually stronger as a verb, meaning fight back or resist. Which is the right attitude to any form of bullying.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People who do this pathetic "share if you love me crap" on facebook. If you are that desperate for attention and love, i suggest a dog.



I suggest a cat. If nothing else, it will put you in your place.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Touche Doc!


----------



## rabbitislove

Trying to make cookies and my almond milk is frozen. Im so tired and too tired to deal with this shit. First world problems eh?


----------



## Melian

This was a long weekend here, but my bf decided to fuck off for the last week to go do something completely boring and stupid. Anyway, he missed the whole weekend and was supposed to be back decently early today. Nope. Took too long to get going and won't be home in time to do anything. I missed him at first, but have become increasingly bitter and disinterested in seeing him.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Plotting revenge yet?


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Plotting revenge yet?



Well, I had picked up wine and food for us to be enjoying right now, but since he's not coming back for hours, I'm going to eat/drink it all myself. And if he wants sex....HA. Try again next time.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> This was a long weekend here, but my bf decided to fuck off for the last week to go do something completely boring and stupid. Anyway, he missed the whole weekend and was supposed to be back decently early today. Nope. Took too long to get going and won't be home in time to do anything. I missed him at first, but have become increasingly bitter and disinterested in seeing him.



Damn girl, you're getting stood up all over the place! First dwes and now manclone?! :doh:


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> damn girl, you're getting stood up all over the place! First dwes and now manclone?! :doh:



I know, right.


----------



## djudex

Manbitches be crazy


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Well, I had picked up wine and food for us to be enjoying right now, but since he's not coming back for hours, I'm going to eat/drink it all myself. And if he wants sex....HA. Try again next time.



Taking all the food and booze can be the best revenge


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Damn girl, you're getting stood up all over the place! First dwes and now manclone?! :doh:



I know right? Who blows off a Dims meet up? People I swear...:doh:

(Answer, Rabbit circa 2010. Dont feel bad Dwes, just be sure it takes you less than seven years to get to Canada. Dont make my mistakes son!).


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> I know, right.



Just put a batch of delicious, warm brownies on the window sill and wait for a new fatty to show up


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> Just put a batch of delicious, warm brownies on the window sill and wait for a new fatty to show up



Tried and true method.

I can't be passive aggressive. I'm the one who is like "see this face? This face says i am MAD. What you did made me MAD. Bad hubby! Bad to baby Xy! And because I am mad I am not going to cook dinner" so he usually buys dinner and eats too much. That seems to dull my anger. Damn, i think he is getting he best of me! 

Maybe he will come back fatter, Mel!!

----

My supporting membership fell off again?? Honestly, this process is frustrating enough that I am debating bothering to renew it...


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My supporting membership fell off again?? Honestly, this process is frustrating enough that I am debating bothering to renew it...



Can't renew right now (Paypal issues for the site) -- but I'll get it back up for you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sokay Tad! That was more of an eye roll and sigh than truly pissed off. Should have posted it on the "what's exasperating you today" thread. Just pissy bc it is my first day back to work.


----------



## BigChaz

xyantha reborn said:


> sokay tad! That was more of an eye roll and sigh than truly pissed off. Should have posted it on the "what's exasperating you today" thread. Just pissy bc it is my first day back to work.



get back to work


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

F that!!!!!


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> Just put a batch of delicious, warm brownies on the window sill and wait for a new fatty to show up



Good idea, except....



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Maybe he will come back fatter, Mel!!



He actually did, a bit. So I fed him, got him drunk and fucked him a few times. Then a few more, last night. :doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thats right! Punish him with your lady parts!!

----

Sooo, adulting has me pissy today. Time to fix up the resume and look. This new job is intolerable because the lack of process and pain it causes me is unbearable. Every day feels like 10,000 years.

Plus i am way overqualified and i need to show progress on my resume. It's been fun, but time to move along. I am toying with the idea of working remote for some US or abroad company.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thats right! Punish him with your lady parts!!
> 
> ----
> 
> Sooo, adulting has me pissy today. Time to fix up the resume and look. This new job is intolerable because the lack of process and pain it causes me is unbearable. Every day feels like 10,000 years.
> 
> Plus i am way overqualified and i need to show progress on my resume. It's been fun, but time to move along. I am toying with the idea of working remote for some US or abroad company.



Even with your sweet commute? That sucks :/


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I know, right?? If i was a nester/gold bricked this job would be sweeet


----------



## lucca23v2

not really pissed more annoyed....anyway...i will be on vacation next week.. so they can al go fuck themselves!..lol 

View attachment Work.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Breaking through writers block at 10:30 before a work night.

Whutthafuk...


----------



## lucca23v2

My nieces BF and his crazy mother are pissing me off like no one's business. They are trying to pressure my niece into getting an abortion because having a kid will inconvenience him and his future plans. 

All this boy *(He is 25 or 26, but his actions clearly make him a boy. Like throwing temper tantrums and getting his mother to try to talk my niece into an abortion, because she fights all of his battles.)* and all he and his mother can think of is how it will effect him and his future plans. She is choosing to have the baby regardless of the fact that my niece just got into a nursing program and this will derail her for 6 months to a year. But she is willing to take that hit because she wants to have the kid. 

But this boy and his mother are all about you can't do this because he has plans and his father will kick him out if he has a kid, blah, blah, blah.

I keep my calm, but I swear all I want to do is wring his little serial killer looking self.

UGH!!!! I told my niece, I have paid for all of you 4 kids one more kid on my plate won't make a difference. Tell him and his crazy mother to go to fuck themselves and get a restraining order and go to court so that you can terminate his parental rights. He already told her that their relationship will suffer if she goes through with the pregnancy, so I told her that she might as well break up with him now. 

Would I be wrong if I punched him and his mom in their face? UGH!!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> Would I be wrong if I punched him and his mom in their face? UGH!!!!



Not wrong by any means, but illegal. OTOH, if you have a good lawyer...


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Not wrong by any means, but illegal. OTOH, if you have a good lawyer...


My thing is.. whatever she decides to do is what she decides... but don't pressure her one way or the other.. let it be her decision.

And yes.. i have a very good lawyer. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lucca23v2 said:


> My nieces BF and his crazy mother are pissing me off like no one's business. They are trying to pressure my niece into getting an abortion because having a kid will inconvenience him and his future plans.
> 
> All this boy *(He is 25 or 26, but his actions clearly make him a boy. Like throwing temper tantrums and getting his mother to try to talk my niece into an abortion, because she fights all of his battles.)* and all he and his mother can think of is how it will effect him and his future plans. She is choosing to have the baby regardless of the fact that my niece just got into a nursing program and this will derail her for 6 months to a year. But she is willing to take that hit because she wants to have the kid.
> 
> But this boy and his mother are all about you can't do this because he has plans and his father will kick him out if he has a kid, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I keep my calm, but I swear all I want to do is wring his little serial killer looking self.
> 
> UGH!!!! I told my niece, I have paid for all of you 4 kids one more kid on my plate won't make a difference. Tell him and his crazy mother to go to fuck themselves and get a restraining order and go to court so that you can terminate his parental rights. He already told her that their relationship will suffer if she goes through with the pregnancy, so I told her that she might as well break up with him now.
> 
> Would I be wrong if I punched him and his mom in their face? UGH!!!!


Mom should have bought the lad a big box of jimmies....before the horse got out of the barn :doh:


----------



## lucca23v2

Exactly Green Eyed Fairy! And i am a bit upset with my niece because i sat them all down with a box of condims and showed them how to put them on.. and i put one of every size on my arm to prove to them that there is no "this is too tight" excuse.. so she knew about condoms.. but.. things happen in life..i just don't like them pressuring her into what they want

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crumbling

lucca23v2 said:


> and i put one of every size on my arm to prove to them that there is no "this is too tight" excuse..



So having been advised against having another child because there was a high chance of miscarriage and significant risk to the woman's own life... she fell pregnant again. one of her brothers after a few beers got a bit riled up about it and vented to the group...

She'd weighed up the pros and cons of assorted forms of hormonal contraception and decided against them... that's her field and she gets to make an informed choice... no-one is going to argue ... but, why weren't they using condoms... and after dodging the issue for a while she eventually revealed that the reason was that her partner had an unusually shaped penis and so physically could not wear a condom...

So we're all sat there in the pub, and we've just been told that gentleman of our acquaintance had "a funny shaped knob and condoms didn't fit".

Which left hanging (ahem!), at least to my mind, the question...

What possible shape could this "dangling participle" be that it wouldn't fit in a condom... but could perform the normal functions of the 21'st digit?

Answers. preferably with diagrams, on a postcard to: Thingstodowithtinyhands, 725 5th Ave, New York

TL-DR. I know a man with a non-euclidian tallywhacker.


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> TL-DR. I know a man with a non-euclidian tallywhacker.





> So I made the green telephone in back of the bar ring. Harold Newcomb Wilbur answered it, but he kept his eyes on me. I had to think fast about who was on the other end of the telephone. I put the first most decorated veteran in Midland City on the other end. He had a penis eight hundred miles long and two hundred and ten miles in diameter, but practically all of it was in the fourth dimension. He got his medals in the war in Viet Nam. He had also fought yellow robots who ran on rice.



Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## lucca23v2

Crumbling said:


> So having been advised against having another child because there was a high chance of miscarriage and significant risk to the woman's own life... she fell pregnant again. one of her brothers after a few beers got a bit riled up about it and vented to the group...
> 
> She'd weighed up the pros and cons of assorted forms of hormonal contraception and decided against them... that's her field and she gets to make an informed choice... no-one is going to argue ... but, why weren't they using condoms... and after dodging the issue for a while she eventually revealed that the reason was that her partner had an unusually shaped penis and so physically could not wear a condom...
> 
> So we're all sat there in the pub, and we've just been told that gentleman of our acquaintance had "a funny shaped knob and condoms didn't fit".
> 
> Which left hanging (ahem!), at least to my mind, the question...
> 
> What possible shape could this "dangling participle" be that it wouldn't fit in a condom... but could perform the normal functions of the 21'st digit?
> 
> Answers. preferably with diagrams, on a postcard to: Thingstodowithtinyhands, 725 5th Ave, New York
> 
> TL-DR. I know a man with a non-euclidian tallywhacker.


Lol.. the condom is too big is an excuse i would accept..lol. 

Do they make xs condoms? Micro condoms? Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I dunno I never blame a lack of condom on a guy...a girl has ultimate control of yea or nay (unless rape, clearly). 

Hes a douche for SURE Though


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I dunno I never blame a lack of condom on a guy...a girl has ultimate control of yea or nay (unless rape, clearly).
> 
> Hes a douche for SURE Though


Oh I am not blaming him for lack of condoms.. God knows she can find plenty of them in my dresser draws. I am mad she didn't protect herself. 

But i am pissed about this thing and his mother trying to force my niece into an abortion because it is what is best for him.. They can care less about what this pregnancy will do to her and they care even less about what an abortion might do to her. For them it is all about how he can't afford a kid right now.. how his dad will kick him out of the house.. how his dad will take back the car he just gave him.. about how this will jepordize his future plans.. i was like.. shjt are you sure you are not pregnant? Because you are the one acting like a bitch. I was like.. how did you get her pregnant because from your actions you certainly have a vagina. I know little 5 year old girls that don't whine and complain and throw tantrums like you do.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

Spasms, neck and shoulder.

And what the hell is "Vertebrae Straightening" any ways?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

That I only end up talking to fake people or scammers on dating websites. So basically I know their fake if they reply to my messages. lol


----------



## Esther

HUMIDITY

c'mon it's September, I thought this was behind us 

UGH, NATURE


----------



## dwesterny

Esther said:


> HUMIDITY
> 
> c'mon it's September, I thought this was behind us
> 
> UGH, NATURE



I'm currently enjoying the two or three weeks of fall we get around here before winter rolls in and the sun disappears for a good 4-5 months and I end up with icicles hanging from my beard by the time I walk from my car to the entrance where I work.


----------



## Badcatalex

My WiFi not working.


----------



## Crumbling

the phrase "the questionable act of dog crating" 

Who are these idiots? Who is actually questioning the use of what is basically an indoor kennel?

What are we going to question next? leashes? feeding your pets?

We're not talking about bonsai kittens here.

FFS.


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee

The fact that I had to tell my daughter that her grandmother died  I hate that i had to tell her that but what piss me off is that she died. She was loved but I know she is in a better place!


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee

LOL i know right lol


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> the phrase "the questionable act of dog crating"
> 
> Who are these idiots? Who is actually questioning the use of what is basically an indoor kennel?
> 
> What are we going to question next? leashes? feeding your pets?
> 
> We're not talking about bonsai kittens here.
> 
> FFS.



The way they phrase it, it makes it sound like we ram a german shepherd into a shoebox or something. 

Freedom, my sister's dog, absolutely loves his crates. Crates = safe. Also, they sometimes have Alton Teddy in them, the very best of teddies.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Crating is only cruel if your animals aren't trained for it.

My cats love their crates; they scream at me starting at 8am to be put in their crates before we leave. It is a safe, dark, cool place for them to sleep. My dogs are crated for their own safety while I drive, or during competitions. 

My one dog hates the crate, but he has been trained to tolerate it. Because being crated while groceries are delivered is safer for everyone; and I don't want my puppy to be ejected out of my front window if i am in an accident.


----------



## lille

Archer goes into his crate to sleep all on his own if we stay up too late for his tastes.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Both my dogs are killing themselves itching. Apparently ragweed up here is terrible this year - so many dogs who never had allergies are being destroyed by the pollen count


----------



## CleverBomb

Poor pups!
Talk to your vet about benadryl (yes, people-meds, but not the time-release capsules).
My dog had (less so at the new place than before we moved) allergy issues. It helped.

Re: crates. Dog doesn't mind, but he doesn't like being kept separate from his people if they're around.
(He's been good, he loves you, why don't you want him near you? Was it something he did?) 

Cat absolutely detests being confined.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

a recruiter emailed me.
About a job in my own department.
It is the job i should have been hired for.
The pay is...well.

A talk with my boss is in order, mehinks...


----------



## lucca23v2

My stupid niece who chooses to stay with a manchild that keeps pushing her to have an abortion even though she repeatedly tells him that she wants to keep it. To top it off. he tells her she has to take time off of school because she needs to help him pay bills.. I love my niece, but I am walking away. I can't. All I want to do is smack her until her brain is back in control over her emotions. UGH!


----------



## lille

CleverBomb said:


> Poor pups!
> Talk to your vet about benadryl (yes, people-meds, but not the time-release capsules).
> My dog had (less so at the new place than before we moved) allergy issues. It helped.
> 
> Re: crates. Dog doesn't mind, but he doesn't like being kept separate from his people if they're around.
> (He's been good, he loves you, why don't you want him near you? Was it something he did?)
> 
> Cat absolutely detests being confined.




Benadryl has been an absolute lifesaver with Archer. Without he is a pink watery eyed reverse sneezing mess. We did Claritin for a while and that helped but Benadryl works better when it gets really bad.


----------



## CleverBomb

lille said:


> Benadryl has been an absolute lifesaver with Archer. Without he is a pink watery eyed reverse sneezing mess. We did Claritin for a while and that helped but Benadryl works better when it gets really bad.


Wouldn't have even imagined using Claratin for canines... and it apparently works? Something to bring up with the vet next time. (Not that Benadryl isn't working satisfactorily though.)

Also seems to be a food allergy component with our dog; a change of diet helped too.

Anyhow, thank you!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

If reactine/claratin it has to be cetrizine hydrochloride. If benedryl, it CANNOT have decongestant in it. My boys mever had allergies until this yr, and omg is it bad! They are on benedryl daily until the ragweed goes away.

----

My 2 yr old pup keeps poking me every time i shift position at night, which is often. Looks like he needs to go back to being crated for a few months.


----------



## LeoGibson

CleverBomb said:


> Wouldn't have even imagined using Claratin for canines... and it apparently works? Something to bring up with the vet next time. (Not that Benadryl isn't working satisfactorily though.)
> 
> Also seems to be a food allergy component with our dog; a change of diet helped too.
> 
> Anyhow, thank you!



Had a rottie with bad allergies that we used Claritin with. Didn't seem to bother her as she made 13 years which is way in the upper range of their lifespan.


----------



## fat hiker

Crumbling said:


> the phrase "the questionable act of dog crating"
> 
> Who are these idiots? Who is actually questioning the use of what is basically an indoor kennel?
> 
> What are we going to question next? leashes? feeding your pets?
> 
> We're not talking about bonsai kittens here.
> 
> FFS.



Without crating, our rescue wouldn't have survived his first few months post-rescue. He had been alone, unsocialised with other dogs or other humans, for so long, that the crate (door open in daytime) was his safe spot, his retreat, his chance to calm and recollect and then be ready to tackle the world again.

Of course, his crate also came with his favourite blanket, a wide selection of toys, and a clear view of the world around him - it was a humane crate - but it was also necessary. Once he learned 'how to be a dog', he was good out of the crate 24/7 and we got rid of it.

But to say crating is questionable, to me, is like questioning the value of toilet training for children - sure, they may figure it out eventually, but teaching and providing a safe space for 'accidents' is essential!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Fucking nobody ever said:


> Hey, you know what this ghost town needs? More moderating!


This board is such a snoozefest compared to how it was before, it'd be a lot better if threads didn't get locked whenever people argue. Unless threats or racial slurs are being dropped I don't think anyone actually cares what a moderator thinks is a constructive discussion. I could be wrong though, the board's phenomenal success might suggest that people are actually here _for_ the moderating!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Big thanks to the Mods on this board, who vulunteer their time to keep things running smoothly - and for dealing with the inevitably childness that we can exhibit.

For keeping the boards as spam free as possible. For making sure that (as adults) that we stay on topic, and that we stay civil. 

Its a thankless job - so thank you!


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm with both you Xy, and CV. It is a thankless job they do for free, and very necessary but at the same time a few of them can be a bit ham-handed when it comes to moderation. This is an adult 18 and up board so delicate sensibilities should never come into play. To me, the only moderating that need be doing is when threats of actual physical violence occur. For everything else, you're an adult if someone says something that offends you, tough shit. Fight back or ignore it. Unpopular or offensive viewpoints should always be allowed. If for no other reason than to know who the idiots of the world are.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I can see that point of view;

But then you are less likely to get, oh, i don't know, kind and amicable folks on the board.

I am in a corporate environment where I go toe to toe with execs, and have courageous convos wand heated debates daily.

I don't need or want aggression, insults, or infantism - to me that is neither part of being an adult, or something i would willingly bring into my personal life. If Dims devolves into that I for one would not come, post, or write stories. Dwes and I say some pretty awful shit but we are friends and it's teasing. I wouldn't do that with randoms on the internet because it is inappropriate.

Things don't have to be racist to be rude. They don't have to be sexist to be inappropriate; the moderators fill the same role as someone manning a debate. People don't get to devolve to frothing mouths and spitting hatred in an adult setting; all they are asking for is diplomacy on responses.

As long as you are polite and considerate you can post some pretty eye raising stuff and no one says anything. 

Part of being an adult is getting to say the nasty shit in a polite way. We shoudn't leave manners out of it just because we communicate via keyboard. I deal with overseas folk all the time and I don't get to treat them like shit just because they are not in front of my face.


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> This is an adult 18 and up board so delicate sensibilities should never come into play. To me, the only moderating that need be doing is when threats of actual physical violence occur. For everything else, you're an adult if someone says something that offends you, tough shit. Fight back or ignore it. Unpopular or offensive viewpoints should always be allowed. If for no other reason than to know who the idiots of the world are.



In theory I'm with you Leo.

As you can see, here on the BHM/FFA board that works. There's teasing, some bull-shitting, some controversies - but posters don't overdo it, let it rest at some point. That's for instance why no thread has been locked here for literally years (... just checked - but refuse to do more than 3 years of archive archeology...)

With some of the other boards - it doesn't so well. Look at HP - there it's only the in-group left who hurl the same inane arguments back and forth at each other. Literally having driven away anybody else who might want to participate.

On other boards then vicious to controversial discussions are reported, or as Mods we receive complaining PMs. We keep an eye on it for a while - and if the pointless bitching back and forth just goes on forever - well then at some point we draw the line and lock a thread- or in the worst case delete it. But that is still pretty rare.

Is it the most elegant solution? No. But neither is letting empty feuds run on forever - that's just as off-putting.


----------



## loopytheone

Exactly. For the record, there have been a total of 2 threads that were locked recently; it is hardly a huge amount. And the handful of mods we have at the moment - all of us volunteers and most of us with less than a year's moderating experience here - are doing our best. We are learning, we are trying and we are doing our best for everyone. People aren't always going to agree with our decisions and that is okay. But dims has never been a place where mindless, productiveless insults can be traded infinitely. This is why inappropriate language and insulting other members are both infractable offences here and always have been.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can see that point of view;
> 
> But then you are less likely to get, oh, i don't know, kind and amicable folks on the board.
> 
> I am in a corporate environment where I go toe to toe with execs, and have courageous convos wand heated debates daily.
> 
> I don't need or want aggression, insults, or infantism - to me that is neither part of being an adult, or something i would willingly bring into my personal life. If Dims devolves into that I for one would not come, post, or write stories. Dwes and I say some pretty awful shit but we are friends and it's teasing. I wouldn't do that with randoms on the internet because it is inappropriate.
> 
> Things don't have to be racist to be rude. They don't have to be sexist to be inappropriate; the moderators fill the same role as someone manning a debate. People don't get to devolve to frothing mouths and spitting hatred in an adult setting; all they are asking for is diplomacy on responses.
> 
> As long as you are polite and considerate you can post some pretty eye raising stuff and no one says anything.
> 
> Part of being an adult is getting to say the nasty shit in a polite way. We shoudn't leave manners out of it just because we communicate via keyboard. I deal with overseas folk all the time and I don't get to treat them like shit just because they are not in front of my face.




I'm the same way actually. I treat people online the same way I do in person. It's called being a decent human being, but I don't mind seeing the other either. But then again I'm a bit of an anarchist! Maybe just an unmoderated Wild West board where anything goes. Just so long as it stays there. Sometimes the discussions get yanked too fast around here.


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> I'm the same way actually. I treat people online the same way I do in person. It's called being a decent human being, but I don't mind seeing the other either. But then again I'm a bit of an anarchist! Maybe just an unmoderated Wild West board where anything goes. Just so long as it stays there. Sometimes the discussions get yanked too fast around here.



I believe the place you are looking for is Hyde Park, then.  A lot more is allowed to slide there than elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> In theory I'm with you Leo.
> 
> As you can see, here on the BHM/FFA board that works. There's teasing, some bull-shitting, some controversies - but posters don't overdo it, let it rest at some point. That's for instance why no thread has been locked here for literally years (... just checked - but refuse to do more than 3 years of archive archeology...)
> 
> With some of the other boards - it doesn't so well. Look at HP - there it's only the in-group left who hurl the same inane arguments back and forth at each other. Literally having driven away anybody else who might want to participate.
> 
> On other boards then vicious to controversial discussions are reported, or as Mods we receive complaining PMs. We keep an eye on it for a while - and if the pointless bitching back and forth just goes on forever - well then at some point we draw the line and lock a thread- or in the worst case delete it. But that is still pretty rare.
> 
> Is it the most elegant solution? No. But neither is letting empty feuds run on forever - that's just as off-putting.



For what it's worth, not all mods do so with a heavy hand either. It depends on the person really. I also see what you're saying about HP, I rarely participate there because it is the same 3-5 people back and forth saying the same tired things over and over again. The only amusement I do get there is when things get heated and the bad behavior begins. (see again anarchistic streak) 

For me personally I'm never put off by anything anyone ever says. No matter how heinous it is. Because to me it's just words on a screen. But I'm also blessed with having very thick skin as well and a dark sense of humor.


----------



## dwesterny

This is too intense. Mod please lock this. I'm being triggered.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BHM goes postal?

Edit: I'd like to see that considering you are too lazy to heft your fat ass up to check the weather =P

*~*~*

Also - agreed each part of the board is done diff. I find I restrict myself to the ffa/bhm area mostly BECAUSE of its feeling of friendly civility. If I wanted drama I'd go to other areas.


----------



## Melian

That's it, I'm going back to 4chan to post some dick pics and toss around a few racial slurs.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> That's it, I'm going back to 4chan to post some dick pics and toss around a few racial slurs.



I knew you had a penis. I knew it all along.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> That's it, I'm going back to 4chan to post some dick pics and toss around a few racial slurs.





dwesterny said:


> I knew you had a penis. I knew it all along.



I had been hoping. Now I'm officially in lust!:wubu:


----------



## Cobra Verde

Hyde Park is a bad example of lax moderating creating a shithole, thats like citing Somalia to criticize libertarianism. Thats just a case of incompetence by the moderator. Its pretty obvious that place would be 85% improved by banning the 4 or 5 people who just go there to fling their feces at each other and have for literally years on end. And I would say its a pretty strictly moderated forum, infractions are constantly being tossed around. Its just that the moderating is completely ineffective because it doesnt deal with the actual problem and it never will.




And I called the enormity of Melian's dick years ago...


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> I knew you had a penis. I knew it all along.





LeoGibson said:


> I had been hoping. Now I'm officially in lust!:wubu:





Cobra Verde said:


> And I called the enormity of Melian's dick years ago...



I'm getting so hard to this.


----------



## Melian

On a related note: 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/family-flee-home-after-finding-8880598


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> On a related note:
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/family-flee-home-after-finding-8880598



Spider induced priapism; new kink or deadly threat to mankind? Film at 11. Better film at 1am.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ew. Now I never want Bananas again


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ew. Now I never want Bananas again



You want Mr. Xy's banana.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ew. Now I never want Bananas again


 If you change your mind could you take a couple pictures documenting it? For dietary reasons...


----------



## ODFFA

Every company that has ever produced a nice-graphics PC tennis game has decided to strip it from all digital purchasing platforms. Couldn't even find decent torrents of them. Are tennis game developers especially paranoid or something?

On the bright side, I haven't been put off bananas.


----------



## loopytheone

My dog staring. My dog barking. People's attitudes. My headache. No food. Send help before loopy.exe crashes....


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> My dog staring. My dog barking. People's attitudes. My headache. No food. Send help before loopy.exe crashes....



Been there. A good few times this past month. My inbox is open for venting if that'll help keep things running. Really <3


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm not one to complain about retail or whatever because I work in retail and customers can be ridiculous sometimes. That being said... I was just at Burger King... they thought I ordered 2 sandwiches. I told them only one, and I specifically ask when I get to the window if they only had one on the order.... she says "yes, only one". Hands me a bag with 2 Whoppers in it and a receipt saying that I paid $12 for two when I clearly only wanted one. Really? How do you not get that right after I said 3 times I only wanted one sandwich. I'm not mad about the pricing, I know they're expensive, but IMHO the food is better and therefore higher priced. I'm just pissed off that the workers give no cares after I specifically made sure to ask like 3 times to make sure they only had ONE burger and yet there was still two on the ticket. The woman didn't even care. She didn't even check.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

x0emnem0x said:


> I was just at Burger King...I know they're expensive, but IMHO the food is better and therefore higher priced.



Better than _what_? I once ate at a Burger King, and I still dream about it and wake up screaming.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Better than _what_? I once ate at a Burger King, and I still dream about it and wake up screaming.



McDonalds, lol. You must've eaten at a crappy BK then... I enjoy them. But Hardees is way better than the both.


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> Been there. A good few times this past month. My inbox is open for venting if that'll help keep things running. Really <3



Aww, thank you so much! My inbox is always open for you if you need to vent as well.


----------



## Tad

This is a multi-parter, which probably all sums up to Im pissed that Im being a mature and reasonable adult instead of doing what I want. So not really expecting sympathy, but had to get it down in writing anyway.

This weekend is my wedding anniversary and happens to also be 25th anniversary reunion event for my university graduating class. The plan was that we would take Friday as vacation, drive down to Waterloo (~6 hour drive) during the day, meet up with some of my former classmates this evening, tomorrow morning meet up with a friend of my wifes for breakfast, go to the awesome farmers market to buy a bunch of well priced meat and load it into a cooler with lots of ice, go tour the changes to the university, go to a renewal of the Iron Ring ceremony, then go off on our own for a nice anniversary dinner, have brunch with classmates Sunday morning, and drive home. Busy, but lots of catching up, seeing stuff, and food.

Then a flu bug nailed us this week. With regret concluded that we would not really be up to the six hour drive today, so cancelled our hotel, reunion bookings, meeting up with people, etc. For the past three weeks Ive had a supplier rep here from China, developing software for testing one of our products. Today is his last day, and Id missed one day this week being sick, so since we were not travelling it just made sense to cancel our vacation day today and be here.

Because we were going to be away, my boss was going to come into town and do stuff with the customer rep tomorrow, between when he checked out of his hotel and when he had to go to the airport. Since I would be in town I volunteered to split the day with him, which has now gone to him taking the guy for 90 minutes in the morning, because boss has to get his wife to and from a medical appointment, and me being with the guy for four or more hours after that. The guy is nice, but this will be the second time Ive spent one of my weekend afternoons with him, and this time it is also on my anniversary.

In short, what was supposed to be a nice break and get-away and relax and enjoy our anniversary has turned into less than even a full weekend and very limited chance to do anything for our anniversary.

All for good reasons, but my inner child is kicking and screaming that it just isnt fair!


----------



## bigmac

Was told I look like a Trump supporter today.


----------



## Tad

bigmac said:


> Was told I look like a Trump supporter today.



I think that is when you chuckle and say something about books and covers.


----------



## bigmac

Tad said:


> I think that is when you chuckle and say something about books and covers.



Someone else told me that they were surprised by my musical choices because I looked so "straight laced". Perhaps I need to get so Tats and piercings.


----------



## agouderia

bigmac said:


> Was told I look like a Trump supporter today.



If my memory is correct, we once discussed your fashion choices on this board somewhere and how they might create misleading impressions. Maybe this is an occasion to re-think these...


----------



## Cobra Verde

> Was told I look like a Trump supporter today.










_"Hey, someone said the same thing to me!"_


----------



## bigmac

agouderia said:


> If my memory is correct, we once discussed your fashion choices on this board somewhere and how they might create misleading impressions. Maybe this is an occasion to re-think these...



You mean I shouldn't have got that buzz cut this afternoon?


----------



## Rojodi

A racist fuq telling me he's "smarter" than me on casino business, even though he had NO understanding of game theory, of how all legal forms of casino games are "rigged" towards the house...and then having the nerve to tell me that the "Pocahontas" flag I use is unAmerican.


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> A racist fuq telling me he's "smarter" than me.....





Fuck is actually quite an easy word to spell. He may have a point.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

LeoGibson said:


> Fuck is actually quite an easy word to spell. He may have a point.



He probably does, but with a good haircut it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## Rojodi

Pissed at myself.
We need the boiler replaced and the plumber called to look at the basement.
I chose not to go home, rather spend it out.

DAMN! :doh:


----------



## lille

I spent the last hour stuck outside my god damn apartment co plea because the gate wasn't opening. I called my boyfriend a dozen time to have him buzz me in but he was asleep. I can't buzz myself in because it only works on phones with a TX area code. I called emergency maontence and they said it'd be half an hour to get anyone out there. Finally a neighbor whose clicker worked showed up and let the three of us stuck outside in.


----------



## Dromond

It has not been a very good day for my arthritic knees. First, the wild weather changes have made them ache worse than usual (also my back). 87°F/30.5°C is just too hot for mid October. In addition to that, I got knee shots today. Fun (not)! Finally, I had to stop at a grocery store to pick up a few items, but no motorized shopping carts were available. I had to walk it, which is difficult on the best of days - which this was not. Taken together, my knees are currently in severe pain. This means I am in severe pain. I'm not looking for sympathy with this post, I am just wanting to gripe about it.


----------



## Cobra Verde

You can't stop me. *sympathizes*


----------



## Rojodi

People who believe they have the right and/or moral duty to belittle others because of race, color, sexual orientation, or physical appearance. 

Then the clock on the laptop turned to 8:30 AM


----------



## x0emnem0x

My computer. I hit a reset button or something which messed up my wireless card. So after I finally figured out how to get it to show up, (by taking the whole inside out, removing and putting the card back in) and quit saying it was not functioning… The device manager says it is working fine, but none of my networks are showing up… But I guess that something to figure out tomorrow. Bedtime !


----------



## Anjula

The weather. It's been raining for a week in Warsaw. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Dromond

I was not able to sleep last night, despite five hours laying down, with my CPAP on, trying to relax. I got rest, but no sleep.


----------



## dwesterny

Dromond said:


> I was not able to sleep last night, despite five hours laying down, with my CPAP on, trying to relax. I got rest, but no sleep.



https://www.sleepassociation.org/patients-general-public/insomnia/sleep-hygiene-tips/


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> https://www.sleepassociation.org/patients-general-public/insomnia/sleep-hygiene-tips/



I fail to follow 80% of these rues. No surprise I can't sleep lol


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> I fail to follow 80% of these rues. No surprise I can't sleep lol



Same here. It's pretty rare that I can get to sleep before midnight, so when I need to get up at 6am for work it's no surprise I'm zombified in the morning a lot of the time.


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> Same here. It's pretty rare that I can get to sleep before midnight, so when I need to get up at 6am for work it's no surprise I'm zombified in the morning a lot of the time.



I'm actually pretty good IF I manage to get up. Usually no matter how important it is for me to get out of bed super early I fail miserably and have to suffer consequences. 

But if I actually manage to drag my lazy ass of bed I'm as good as ever + I'm super happy because I won against myself &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Cobra Verde

Ja, just getting up is everything. My typical morning resembles the first sea creature crawling/stumbling onto land but as long as I can make it to the shower I'm golden despite having 5 hours sleep. It's just a matter of resisting the otherwordly allure of the majestic "snooze" button.


----------



## CleverBomb

The first cup of coffee recapitulates phylogeny.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm so fucking (whoops, another thread fat hiker can't read) sick of seeing articles on multiple websites on the cultural significance of a somewhat amusing Black Jeopardy skit on Saturday Night Live last week. They even talked about it on NPR. It's always weird when the media decides the dopey show is culturally relevant again and it's always for something trite. In this case it was as skit suggesting that...black people and a white Southerner might have more in common than one would otherwise imagine based on cultural assumptions. Inorite?!
Say, someone should come up with an analogy for this heretofore unheard of phenomenon; possibly using the example of books and covers and the fallacy of judging the former by the latter!!


I'm aware this is a Recliner of Rage-level esoteric complaint but it's late and it's fucking (they're never coming back now!) freezing and I'm all think-pieced out.


----------



## dwesterny

My hands kept cramping up when I was assembling a table. It was only 8 bolts with an allen wrench but it was kind of a tight squeeze for my paws. I have sissy hands.  You would think decades of relentless masturbation would have prepared me better for this.


----------



## Rojodi

1. Not realizing PT was at 10, not 11 like I thought. Pissed at myself;

2. Running into two two pro-Trump businessmen who believe he will eliminate the need for them to be bonded and licensed, even though it's a NY state regulation, not a Federal.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I hate when my coworkers interrupt me while I'm at work on a check lane. Most of the time it is for something that is not an emergency, and could definitely be asked later! Not even when I am on my break, or have zero customers (I work retail, we're busy the majority of our shift, but I get a few minutes of downtime here and there). 

First things first... Today, not only did the floral department manager come up and start trying to talk to me about working more hours over in that department, but my GENERAL SUPERVISOR also interrupted me numerous times while I'm trying to do transactions and talk to customers! I feel sooo rude interrupting the middle of a conversation (since they force us to talk) and just ignoring the customer while I'm trying to focus on 5 things at once, answer your dumb question, and trying to process what in the hell you just asked me. Asking me if I can take this shift, or that shift, like I don't know, does it look like I have a goddamn calendar in my hands, do I look like I am just twiddling my thumbs and waiting on your every beck and call? Ugh! Like come on, my supervisor at least should know to not try asking these things when I'm on a check lane and especially with customers when she is on check lanes several times throughout the day herself... she knows how crazy it gets.

Secondly, if you're not waiting for a phone call from someone dying in a hospital, a phone call from someone like a firefighter or someone in the military when you don't know when the next time you'll talk to them is, or something suuuper important, DON'T get in my damn check lane and ignore me the entire time, NOT answer my questions, and then get pissed off at me when I decide to ignore you back, and NOT get your stupid rewards card. PAY ATTENTION. 99% of the time, I hear the conversation from your end and I am sooo aware that it is not a conversation you need to be having while in the middle of my check lane. GET OFF THE PHONE. Is it that hard to tell someone "Hey, I'm in the check lane, I'll call you back in 2 minutes." ?!

Lastly, I'm SORRY you're old and can't fucking see, but DON'T get attitude with me because you can't get the card machine to work, because YOU can't read it, and for some reason YOU DON'T HAVE GLASSES ON, and are pissed because you are not entering the correct PIN for your card, and wondering why it isn't going through!

I seriously *CANNOT* with these people anymore. 

End rant!


----------



## bigmac

Recently moved and my living room looks like something from the TV show Hoarders (boxes on top of more boxes).


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


> I hate when my coworkers interrupt me while I'm at work on a check lane. Most of the time it is for something that is not an emergency, and could definitely be asked later! Not even when I am on my break, or have zero customers (I work retail, we're busy the majority of our shift, but I get a few minutes of downtime here and there).
> 
> First things first... Today, not only did the floral department manager come up and start trying to talk to me about working more hours over in that department, but my GENERAL SUPERVISOR also interrupted me numerous times while I'm trying to do transactions and talk to customers! I feel sooo rude interrupting the middle of a conversation (since they force us to talk) and just ignoring the customer while I'm trying to focus on 5 things at once, answer your dumb question, and trying to process what in the hell you just asked me. Asking me if I can take this shift, or that shift, like I don't know, does it look like I have a goddamn calendar in my hands, do I look like I am just twiddling my thumbs and waiting on your every beck and call? Ugh! Like come on, my supervisor at least should know to not try asking these things when I'm on a check lane and especially with customers when she is on check lanes several times throughout the day herself... she knows how crazy it gets.
> 
> Secondly, if you're not waiting for a phone call from someone dying in a hospital, a phone call from someone like a firefighter or someone in the military when you don't know when the next time you'll talk to them is, or something suuuper important, DON'T get in my damn check lane and ignore me the entire time, NOT answer my questions, and then get pissed off at me when I decide to ignore you back, and NOT get your stupid rewards card. PAY ATTENTION. 99% of the time, I hear the conversation from your end and I am sooo aware that it is not a conversation you need to be having while in the middle of my check lane. GET OFF THE PHONE. Is it that hard to tell someone "Hey, I'm in the check lane, I'll call you back in 2 minutes." ?!
> 
> Lastly, I'm SORRY you're old and can't fucking see, but DON'T get attitude with me because you can't get the card machine to work, because YOU can't read it, and for some reason YOU DON'T HAVE GLASSES ON, and are pissed because you are not entering the correct PIN for your card, and wondering why it isn't going through!
> 
> I seriously *CANNOT* with these people anymore.
> 
> End rant!


I never understood why managers bother the cashier while they're with a customer. That's just bad for business. It drives me crazy when I'm the customer even though I know the cashier can't do anything about it. 

I always thought there should've been a retail version of the It Gets Better campaign from a few years ago called It Gets Worse. You have no idea how much crazier the public can drive you over time. I never, ever came close to developing a tolerance to it.
I know I should say something reassuring here but lying won't help. Get out as soon as you can!!


----------



## Yakatori

x0emnem0x said:


> "_...while I'm at work on a _*check lane*."


What is that, exactly? I've worked in retail before; although, never in _l'épicerie_. It sounds serious.



bigmac said:


> "_Recently moved and my living room looks like something from the TV show Hoarders_"


The trick is to pare it all down before you move.


----------



## x0emnem0x

You don't have to say anything reassuring, I know I am in hell. I am an idiot for still being there, but I don't know what else to do as of right now. LOL. I'll figure it out eventually... maybe.



Yakatori said:


> What is that, exactly? I've worked in retail before; although, never in _l'épicerie_. It sounds serious.



A check lane is literally just the lane where you go to cash out your groceries, I am a cashier. We call them check lanes. My store has 6 U-Scan (where you do it yourself) lanes, and then 7 check lanes, where cashiers and baggers check out/bag your groceries for you and you pay.


----------



## Yakatori

Maybe it's, like, a Midwestern thing?

Where I live, we just call it a _register_ or _check-out register_ or even _check-out aisle_, even though they're all obviously lined up with aisles. Here, _lanes_ are for cars or bowling.

If I go to WalMart with my dad, he's often astonished by my facility with the self-checkout as much as fearful of being mistakenly flagged for shop-lifting, because it shouldn't be so quick and easy.

Maybe this is an opportunity for you to subordinate some newer co-worker with a phrase like, _Stay in your lane, probey!_ Or something like that.

Was always fond of _Slow-your-roll_, myself.


----------



## Tad

Canadian Thanksgiving was in early October. This Thursday? A normal work day here. This Friday? Also a normal work day. There will not be hordes of people crushing into outlet stores and malls here, there is no mania, there is, in fact no &#8216;black Friday’ other than that some tiny portion of the population might cross the border to the US to partake in the madness, and some may order from on-line retailers if there are especially good promotions.

But yet, we have Black Friday ads up here. Actually, we have “Black Friday Week” ads, which make even less sense. Some of the ads like to refer to the supposed craziness in the stores &#8211; I could sort of understand that if those were from American chains running the same ads up here, but generally those are from Canadian companies. So we have ads both trying to whip us up into a shopping/spending frenzy on what is effectively just another random work day, and we have other ads trying to make us fear the supposed shopping/spending frenzy? It is like the advertising world has crawled so far up its own fundament that it is coming out the other side …

That said, Blackberry is selling the Priv (their Android phone with the slide out keyboard &#8211; a very powerful, high-end phone) for 397 $Can which is a crazy low price, so wife has ordered one to replace her old Q10 which has a cracked screen. In other words, there are some remarkable deals during this entirely manufactured event, which can be hard to ignore :doh:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Neighbors who want to take advantage of others just because they think they are owed that right.. plus those who want to come into your home and take over like it's their home..  Gonna have to lay the law down to these people.


----------



## Rojodi

Parents who allow "Johnny" and "Jenny" free reign in Starbucks while they "converse" on their phones waiting for their lattes.

(Next time, I won't be nice and stop the kids from heading outside.)


----------



## Leem

I hate stores that open on Thanksgiving. It is so rude to all of their employees, I refuse to shop on Thursday.


----------



## Rojodi

Leem said:


> I hate stores that open on Thanksgiving. It is so rude to all of their employees, I refuse to shop on Thursday.



You're not the only one.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm just fucking done with life today.

I can't even do the little things that I want to do without something completely fucking it up.
No one wants to talk to me and everyone died after 9 PM.
I'm being a raging alcoholic right now and I'll probably just pass out and I'm not even drunk..... GRRRRR. I'm just so annoyed!!!!


----------



## Tad

Ads where the bodies are stretched out until they are grossly out of proportion. This seems to be particularly popular for side-bar ads online, which is aggravating because then there is whatever I'm trying to see (say: the weather), and I'm being distracted by the creepy looking warped people in the sidebar (and btw Reitmans: definitely not shopping at you this year, your ad has been creeping me out all day now)


----------



## ODFFA

I just got back from visiting my mom at the hospital after she had relatively minor surgery. My dad behaved like a drunken fool, talking too loudly and embarrassing us. He lied to her about Uber-ing there, and made her cry with his general clownly assholage. 

I'm perpetually pissed off at him, but today I'm just downright depressed. More so than I have been in a long....fucking.....time.


----------



## rellis10

ODFFA said:


> I just got back from visiting my mom at the hospital after she had relatively minor surgery. My dad behaved like a drunken fool, talking too loudly and embarrassing us. He lied to her about Uber-ing there, and made her cry with his general clownly assholage.
> 
> I'm perpetually pissed off at him, but today I'm just downright depressed. More so than I have been in a long....fucking.....time.



I'm so sorry you're still having to deal with him and his behaviour  To him it may seem innocent but he's a harmful presence to you and I just wish he could see for himself what a destructive influence he is.


----------



## Tad

Rellis said it so well, so all I'll add is my heart goes out to you and your Mom for having to deal with that at a time like this.


----------



## ODFFA

rellis10 said:


> I'm so sorry you're still having to deal with him and his behaviour  To him it may seem innocent but he's a harmful presence to you and I just wish he could see for himself what a destructive influence he is.





Tad said:


> Rellis said it so well, so all I'll add is my heart goes out to you and your Mom for having to deal with that at a time like this.



Thanks, guys. That's so awesome of you both


----------



## Dromond

Orlando, Florida temperature yesterday (where I was until yesterday on vacation): 81°F / 27.2°C

Urbana, Illinois temperature today (where I live): 19°F / -7.2°C

This is pissing me off.


----------



## tonynyc

Dromond said:


> Orlando, Florida temperature yesterday (where I was until yesterday on vacation): 81°F / 27.2°C
> 
> Urbana, Illinois temperature today (where I live): 19°F / -7.2°C
> 
> This is pissing me off.



That is a big temperature change to adjust to....hope your vacation went well


----------



## Dromond

tonynyc said:


> That is a big temperature change to adjust to....hope your vacation went well



It did! I saw my sister, niece, nephew, honorary niece, honorary niece's partner, and brother in law. I also saw my ex (which went better than I was expecting), hung out with a friend for a few days, as well as getting to meet swordchick. In addition to that, I got to do other fun stuff. Great vacation!


----------



## Dromond

And now for an actual pissed off post.

My knees are pissing me off. I've developed osteo-arthritis in my knees, and it has progressed fairly rapidly. My knees already have damaged cartilage, which makes walking no fun at all. Cold and dampness increase my discomfort. It's been cold and damp a lot lately. The pain level is quite high at times. Norco is of some help, but you have to be careful with prescription narcotics. I do not want to develop addiction, so I don't take three a day as the directions say to. The only real relief I get is with a heated throw over my knees. The heat is soothing, but that only works when sitting still. So, yeah. Pain and pissed. That's me right now.


----------



## ODFFA

Dromond said:


> And now for an actual pissed off post.
> 
> My knees are pissing me off. I've developed osteo-arthritis in my knees, and it has progressed fairly rapidly. My knees already have damaged cartilage, which makes walking no fun at all. Cold and dampness increase my discomfort. It's been cold and damp a lot lately. The pain level is quite high at times. Norco is of some help, but you have to be careful with prescription narcotics. I do not want to develop addiction, so I don't take three a day as the directions say to. The only real relief I get is with a heated throw over my knees. The heat is soothing, but that only works when sitting still. So, yeah. Pain and pissed. That's me right now.



I can hardly imagine how this must feel. I'm sorry it's been playing up so much. I get real subdued and broody when my back starts aching even a little. Discomfort/pain can be surprisingly demotivating sometimes. But I get the feeling you mostly handle this with a great deal of forbearance. Something's gotta give once in a while, though. So giving yourself permission to just be pissed for a bit sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Rojodi

Fuckfaced poster on Facebook whining because he has to get rid of a cat he's had for 10 years. His two new dog torment it, it lives basically between the basement and bedroom. He doesn't want to get rid of the cat but has to, because of the dogs..even though there are people willing to take the dogs - puppies actually - from him, despite that his children did NOT want the dogs, despite that his wife didn't want them either.


----------



## rabbitislove

Got nipped in the face by 2 dogs in a 24 hour period. A friendly PSA from your neighbourhood Rabbit: Dont put your dogs on a vegan diet.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Got sick on Christmas eve with Norovisus and was "out of commission" for 3 days. Yesterday I had a sore throat and today I have a full-blown head cold!

OK 2017!! you better a something better in store for me!


----------



## Rojodi

"Well meaning therapists reeking of marijuana" telling me that pot will help with my adhesive capsulitis/frozen shoulder when drugs of ANY kind won't help at all- just heat and therapy.


----------



## Tad

Zero degrees and steady rain, meaning the city is going to be a giant skating rink soon, if it isn't already  I don't mind the cold, but rain and winter are a vile partnering.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tad said:


> Zero degrees and steady rain, meaning the city is going to be a giant skating rink soon, if it isn't already  I don't mind the cold, but rain and winter are a vile partnering.



I hate freezing rain!
The other morning my car and our driveway was a sheet of ice!

Hope you made it Home safely.


----------



## Leem

Freezing rain is the worst, way more dangerous than just snow.


----------



## Tad

Last night was mostly just slush and flooded spots where snowbanks blocked covered sewer grates or kept driveways from draining. This morning was half-frozen slush covered with a thin layer of snow. By tonight it should all be ice .... but at least not the super slick ice you get from freezing rain. *trying to look on the positive side*

Also because kid's university's classes don't start until tomorrow, left him to shovel. A little worried about how thorough he will have been, and how frozen things will be by the time I can clean up tonight.


----------



## rellis10

The one time I trust someone to do their job properly and not double-check it, of course I get burned for it.

Background info, there's a part of one of my tasks where a customer's executor's address goes in a certain box. Occasionally someone completes a task before mine where they input this before I have a chance. 

So this time there's one already there because they went through the earlier process. I think "Ok, let's assume they know what the hell they're doing" and leave it as it is without double checking for once. Of course this time it's a complete dud. That account got quality checked and it turns out the executor details were completely wrong, in fact it's likely they were from a totally different customer. And I sent a letter to them.

So I'm getting my ass kicked tomorrow because I trusted someone to do their job for once. I suppose I should just assume everyone's incompetent... :doh:


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Last night was mostly just slush and flooded spots where snowbanks blocked covered sewer grates or kept driveways from draining. This morning was half-frozen slush covered with a thin layer of snow. By tonight it should all be ice .... but at least not the super slick ice you get from freezing rain. *trying to look on the positive side*
> 
> Also because kid's university's classes don't start until tomorrow, left him to shovel. A little worried about how thorough he will have been, and how frozen things will be by the time I can clean up tonight.



And now it's snowing heavily, to add to the slush and ice underneath.

Did you get caught in one of the power outages, Tad? Our neighbourhood has had only about two hours of electricity so far today, thanks to fallen, ice-coated branches on power lines. I dread what I will find when I go home.


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> Did you get caught in one of the power outages, Tad? Our neighbourhood has had only about two hours of electricity so far today, thanks to fallen, ice-coated branches on power lines. I dread what I will find when I go home.



Miraculously, no. Miraculously because the power lines in my neighbourhood snake their way through the boulevard trees (old urban neighbourhood without a lot of space to work with). I guess we are lucky that most of those trees are some variety of choke-cherry, and in general fruit trees are pretty darn tough.

I did have to detour around a couple of fallen branches on my way to work, however. 

View attachment fallen-1.jpg


View attachment fallen-2.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

I was called "Chief" by a healthcare "professional" during a conference call. I love my coworkers who went up and down his ass, saying that it was at best insensitive and at worst out and out racist. One went to lecture him on how Mohawk WOMEN elect chiefs and it's not PC to be conscious of other cultures.
He hung up. 

Ten minutes later his boss called me to apologize for the FORMER employee's actions and hoped that we, the company, would not think he and all the others in his company would like that.


----------



## Tad

1) Wow, I'm amazed that someone would be so ignorant and foolish by now

2) Good on both your co-worker and the person's former employer.


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> I was called "Chief" by a healthcare "professional" during a conference call. I love my coworkers who went up and down his ass, saying that it was at best insensitive and at worst out and out racist. One went to lecture him on how Mohawk WOMEN elect chiefs and it's not PC to be conscious of other cultures.
> He hung up.
> 
> Ten minutes later his boss called me to apologize for the FORMER employee's actions and hoped that we, the company, would not think he and all the others in his company would like that.



Have to disagree, my boss's official title is chief of our department, CEO is chief executive officer. I don't think the term chief is racist at all. I mean it can be used in a rude and dismissive manner but I don't think it's racist.


----------



## rellis10

dwesterny said:


> Have to disagree, my boss's official title is chief of our department, CEO is chief executive officer. I don't think the term chief is racist at all. I mean it can be used in a rude and dismissive manner but I don't think it's racist.



If multiple co-workers reacted in the way they did and the guy got fired for it, with his boss making an official apology, I'm going to make the assumption it wasn't just a faux pas.


----------



## dwesterny

rellis10 said:


> If multiple co-workers reacted in the way they did and the guy got fired for it, with his boss making an official apology, I'm going to make the assumption it wasn't just a faux pas.



If I chewed out a sales rep or trainer for wearing white pants after labor day his boss would call and apologize, that doesn't make me right for doing it. I'm sure this guy had problems at his job and he was obnoxious. However calling someone "chief" or"boss" is rude and dissmissive but I don't feel the term chief is referencing indigenous people. Otherwise every CEO, CFO, CIO etc... needs to change their title.


----------



## rellis10

dwesterny said:


> If I chewed out a sales rep or trainer for wearing white pants after labor day his boss would call and apologize, that doesn't make me right for doing it. I'm sure this guy had problems at his job and he was obnoxious. However calling someone "chief" or"boss" is rude and dissmissive but I don't feel the term chief is referencing indigenous people. Otherwise every CEO, CFO, CIO etc... needs to change their title.



I wasn't saying they should. We weren't in that room, we didn't hear any insinuation the guy may or may not have had. But the people in that room clearly took offence and his boss fired him for it. They know more than we do.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I can't say that would be racist unless the person is native american. Chief is actually of latin origin, I believe. 

Unprofessional though? Absolutely. Especially because it sounds like it was a vendor, and vendors have to be extra careful.

We had a manager chew us out for calling it white listing and black listing - an industry technical term which actually doesn't have racial origins, so far as I have been able to determine. 

Tone means more than the word to me - sounds like the tone was super insulting.


----------



## loopytheone

I honestly didn't know where to post this, it could have gone in a few threads:

Happy: I found out why I've been feeling so ill lately and the cause has been resolved.

Unhappy: Turns out there has been a gas leak in my kitchen for the past week or so that was severe enough to be considered an emergency when they tested it. Gas was shut off all day whilst repairs were done, and I wasn't allowed to use any electrics in the kitchen whilst they dug up the road outside to get to the problem.

Pissed off: The serviced my boiler last month and were supposed to check the gas meter/pipes. Not only didn't they bother, but the people today said that the leak would have shown up, albeit less severe, last month if he had done his job properly and checked the pipes/meter.


----------



## rellis10

loopytheone said:


> I honestly didn't know where to post this, it could have gone in a few threads:
> 
> Happy: I found out why I've been feeling so ill lately and the cause has been resolved.
> 
> Unhappy: Turns out there has been a gas leak in my kitchen for the past week or so that was severe enough to be considered an emergency when they tested it. Gas was shut off all day whilst repairs were done, and I wasn't allowed to use any electrics in the kitchen whilst they dug up the road outside to get to the problem.
> 
> Pissed off: The serviced my boiler last month and were supposed to check the gas meter/pipes. Not only didn't they bother, but the people today said that the leak would have shown up, albeit less severe, last month if he had done his job properly and checked the pipes/meter.



That's awful! Feeling ill is one thing but a gas leak can be FATAL. I'm glad it's been fixed but that's a serious case of malpractice if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> I honestly didn't know where to post this, it could have gone in a few threads:
> 
> Happy: I found out why I've been feeling so ill lately and the cause has been resolved.
> 
> Unhappy: Turns out there has been a gas leak in my kitchen for the past week or so that was severe enough to be considered an emergency when they tested it. Gas was shut off all day whilst repairs were done, and I wasn't allowed to use any electrics in the kitchen whilst they dug up the road outside to get to the problem.
> 
> Pissed off: The serviced my boiler last month and were supposed to check the gas meter/pipes. Not only didn't they bother, but the people today said that the leak would have shown up, albeit less severe, last month if he had done his job properly and checked the pipes/meter.



That is horrific, Loopy  (and in the US by now a personal injury lawyer would probably be ringing you up asking if you wanted to sue  ) I'm glad it got fixed, but that mix of horrible consequences and negligent work is just so infuriating!


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Have to disagree, my boss's official title is chief of our department, CEO is chief executive officer. I don't think the term chief is racist at all. I mean it can be used in a rude and dismissive manner but I don't think it's racist.



The person KNEW I was of Native American ancestry. He used the term several times before and was told to NOT call me that. I have not earned the right to be called that, whether at work or through the company.


----------



## Rojodi

rellis10 said:


> If multiple co-workers reacted in the way they did and the guy got fired for it, with his boss making an official apology, I'm going to make the assumption it wasn't just a faux pas.



Not his first time calling me that, nor was I the only person he called that. His company has dealing on several reservations throughout NY state.


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can't say that would be racist unless the person is native american. Chief is actually of latin origin, I believe.
> 
> Unprofessional though? Absolutely. Especially because it sounds like it was a vendor, and vendors have to be extra careful.
> 
> We had a manager chew us out for calling it white listing and black listing - an industry technical term which actually doesn't have racial origins, so far as I have been able to determine.
> 
> Tone means more than the word to me - sounds like the tone was super insulting.



He's met me. He knew of my ancestry. He had been written up for it, and this morning I learned I wasn't the only Native American he called chief - he called official tribal representatives from the Onondaga and Seneca that, too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Rojodi said:


> The person KNEW I was of Native American ancestry. He used the term several times before and was told to NOT call me that. I have not earned the right to be called that, whether at work or through the company.




Then that's totally not ok.

----

I am glad you are feeling ok Loops!!!


----------



## dwesterny

Yeah, I agree if he was using the term after being told not to that's a different story.


----------



## Dromond

loopytheone said:


> I honestly didn't know where to post this, it could have gone in a few threads:
> 
> Happy: I found out why I've been feeling so ill lately and the cause has been resolved.
> 
> Unhappy: Turns out there has been a gas leak in my kitchen for the past week or so that was severe enough to be considered an emergency when they tested it. Gas was shut off all day whilst repairs were done, and I wasn't allowed to use any electrics in the kitchen whilst they dug up the road outside to get to the problem.
> 
> Pissed off: The serviced my boiler last month and were supposed to check the gas meter/pipes. Not only didn't they bother, but the people today said that the leak would have shown up, albeit less severe, last month if he had done his job properly and checked the pipes/meter.



I'm glad you're still here to tell the story. As said above, you literally could have died. Lawsuit time!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have no words - my words (txt and verbal) come out not like I mean!

Plus, I get a call from this company to make a delivery TOMORROW. Will I be home? Yes, after 7.

Their response? In a shocked and reproachful tone: "We work 9-5."

SO DO I YOU IDGIT! 

BUT I HAVE NO WORDS SO I CAN'T EVEN SAY ANYTHING THAT MAKES SENSE! IT IS ALL WORD PUDDLES!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Had to have 5 teeth extracted.. removed 2.. i have 3 left and the next appointment with the dentist is not until Feb 1st! I want these out asap because they are starting to hurt and a toothache is one of the worst pains in the world! Sweet tooth, calcium deficiency and surgery = loss of teeth and hair apparently. Ugh!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Long time no post! Hopefully it isnt too too painful!


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Long time no post! Hopefully it isnt too too painful!


Yeah.. crazy at my place. My sister and her family moved in because they are saving to buy a house. In the processes I lost all personal space and half my clothes! Lol.. 

As for the teeth, i hope it is not too painful either.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Yuck Lucca  Hope that the pain doesn't get too bad before they get pulled.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My work has put me through agony this past year. Now they are throwing it in the garbage.

The ONLY reason I did not hang up and give my notice immediately is I have too many expenses.

I am literally so mad my face and neck are red and I may need to go home as "sick".


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My work has put me through agony this past year. Now they are throwing it in the garbage.
> 
> The ONLY reason I did not hang up and give my notice immediately is I have too many expenses.
> 
> I am literally so mad my face and neck are red and I may need to go home as "sick".



That really sucks, I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully things get better!


----------



## Tad

It sucks that this job has turned out so badly  I hope you can find something new soon. That sort of stress is just so horrible to live with


----------



## lucca23v2

Awww....Xy.. you need me to go thefe and do a drive by? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My work has put me through agony this past year. Now they are throwing it in the garbage.
> 
> The ONLY reason I did not hang up and give my notice immediately is I have too many expenses.
> 
> I am literally so mad my face and neck are red and I may need to go home as "sick".



You work with a bunch of assholes. *hug*


----------



## dwesterny

Sorry Xy, that's really shitty. I'm sure you'll find something better just tough it out for now, you can handle it.


----------



## Leem

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My work has put me through agony this past year. Now they are throwing it in the garbage.
> 
> The ONLY reason I did not hang up and give my notice immediately is I have too many expenses.
> 
> I am literally so mad my face and neck are red and I may need to go home as "sick".



Work affects your whole life and it is really stressful and hard when you have to deal with both a terrible job and people at the same time. I hope that the situation improves or even better, that you find something that is a better fit. Good luck with your job search.


----------



## rabbitislove

I add good luck with the job situation Xy. That is really shitty.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks guys. In the interim I'm going to pursue some additional schooling, then go for my fourth certification. It blows my mind how insanely far i have to reach to even get people to glance at me.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It blows my mind how insanely far i have to reach to even get people to glance at me.



Welcome to the club of 98% of the 1.85 billion working women in the world. Who work more and are paid less. And mostly only get their chance when something is so deep in the shit that no man, no matter how full of himself, dares take on the challenge.

Nevertheless - the best of luck in finding a new, fulfilling job where your great talents are valued.


----------



## Rojodi

"Macho" gym types who interrupt conservations to speak with women, then try to make me feel "inferior" to them by assuming I don't have tattoos because I'm a wuss.

(Today's ass winced and ran when I showed him the scars for the daily injections and thrice daily finger pricks.)


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> Welcome to the club of 98% of the 1.85 billion working women in the world. Who work more and are paid less. And mostly only get their chance when something is so deep in the shit that no man, no matter how full of himself, dares take on the challenge.
> 
> Nevertheless - the best of luck in finding a new, fulfilling job where your great talents are valued.



Being that this is not The Soap Box I'm not asking this question to be antagonistic but rather since I know your penchant for statistics and that you have an analytical mind, but is that actually true? Do women get paid less when doing the exact same job as their male counterparts? I've heard that to be the case but I've also heard that the wage gap issue is also deceiving as women in general gravitate towards fields that pay less or that are more risk averse as well as frequently many leave the workplace for extended periods due to maternity and other issues. I'm curious as to what your take on this issue is with all stats considered.

Forgive me if this is beyond the scope of this particular thread. If warranted I could always pose this question in the Soap Box.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

agouderia said:


> Welcome to the club of 98% of the 1.85 billion working women in the world. Who work more and are paid less. And mostly only get their chance when something is so deep in the shit that no man, no matter how full of himself, dares take on the challenge.
> 
> Nevertheless - the best of luck in finding a new, fulfilling job where your great talents are valued.




I completely disagree that it has anything to do with me being female. In fact I think it helps. Too many women are hiding behind "it's because I am a girl" and in dome cases it is true, but many it is not. Women often do not fight for what they are worth. Men tend to hunt out jobs that will pay them more; I don't know many men who clasp their hands and hope their boss will someday see their worth, but I know many women who do.

I started my career as backwards; worked throughout college, worked through three certs. But the market is so saturated with university degrees I need to finish my degree an MBA while working. But it will make me far more employable.

It has everything to do with market saturation snd an increase in basic education after the 2008 crash  IMO


----------



## Tad

Leo, I'm on my phone so won't try and dig up the stats, but even in the same job and experience bracket women tend to earn less. Gap is smaller than the overall picture, and varies by country kitchen, but still there. But some of that between professions bit ..... A lot of traditionally female jobs are underpaid when you look a responsibility and shit put up with. Pretty complex tangles of causes and effect and feedback loops, but I'll shut up now and let someone with figures say more.


----------



## lucca23v2

Just one source..

http://www.payscale.com/data-packages/gender-pay-gap

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

I think it's probably a way more complex issue than any side would care to admit. I know I can't speak towards executive level jobs but in the blue collar world that I reside in, anecdotally speaking, women that I have worked beside at warehouses, manufacturing, and trucking have always made the exact same wage I have. Now due to other factors I.e. Being the nurturer or family caregiver typically I would make more per annum because I would voluntarily take on more hours and extra work or take on a higher safety risk assignment for more money. Myself and a goodly portion of the men I worked with wouldn't take off for school issues or to take care of sick children leaving that to their wives whereas the women I have worked beside would do those things. As I said I know little to nothing about the corporate world but I can say that the wage gap doesnt seem to exist in the blue collar workforce. You just don't have many women willing to do this kind of work but the few that do make no less than their male counterparts.


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> Just one source..
> 
> http://www.payscale.com/data-packages/gender-pay-gap
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Thanks for the link. That was an interesting read.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks for the link. That was an interesting read.


There is also this one

http://www.aauw.org/research/the-simple-truth-about-the-gender-pay-gap/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## agouderia

Lucca - thank you so much for the fabulous links!
Have added both to my list of resources on the issue!

For looking at the wider picture of all industrialized countries, my go-to source is always the OECD:

https://www.oecd.org/gender/data/genderwagegap.htm



LeoGibson said:


> I've heard that to be the case but I've also heard that the wage gap issue is also deceiving as women in general gravitate towards fields that pay less or that are more risk averse as well as frequently many leave the workplace for extended periods due to maternity and other issues. I'm curious as to what your take on this issue is with all stats considered.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Women often do not fight for what they are worth. Men tend to hunt out jobs that will pay them more; I don't know many men who clasp their hands and hope their boss will someday see their worth, but I know many women who do.



Both of these factors definitely contribute to the gigantic income gap between men and women. But even if we count out all the countries where there are real codified discriminations, structural problems remain.

Women are indeed their own worst enemies when it comes to getting their share of the cake. Be it by choosing jobs/careers in sectors with low pay. Or simply not advocating enough for their fair interests.
Yet it's a little too simplistic to blame it all on the individual woman.

Little researched is for instance the fact that there are clear pay shifts in certain professions if the gender-balance tips. Significant example is the medical field. Those countries with the highest share of female doctors have the lowest doctor incomes. In reverse, the US has seen the most significant increase in pay for nurses as more and more men have moved into the profession. (Don't get me wrong - I think it is a good thing that nursing is a so well - and thus fairly - paid profession in the US. It is totally undervalued and -paid in most other 1st world health care systems). Pediatricians, in all countries the medical field with the highest rate of females, is also over the board the worst paid.

Or that women do particularly poorly when it comes to advancing within the ranks of large companies. The majority of (the few) women who make it to the upper 2 management tiers come as "outsiders" into the corporate structures, with all the drawbacks that brings (... including a high failure rate). While the majority of men in comparable positions have climbed the ladder in their company, know the ropes, the colleagues, the inside (and partially dirty) details.

Not to mention that women's work is often not recognized as much. If I read your posts correctly Xy, you're frustrated by working "for the trash can". How many of you male colleagues feel this way in your company?

It's a very complicated web of different individual and structural pitfalls - no 2 people are really identical - so that is why it is so difficult to eliminate this gap.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

agouderia said:


> Not to mention that women's work is often not recognized as much. If I read your posts correctly Xy, you're frustrated by working "for the trash can". How many of you male colleagues feel this way in your company?



To me this as irrelevant and also just as dangerous mindset as "how many islam colleagues" or "how many black colleages" or, to hit closer to home, "how many thin colleagues"?

However, to answer the question, my comment had to do with being recognized by outside employers. Outside employers use their HR department to screen candidates, and this is the checkpoint I can't make it across. In all of the job interviews I have ever gone for, I only did not succeed ONCE. It's getting past that HR barrier.

The HR division is dominated by women, and they qualify candidates based on word searches, they have no understanding of the job or a good resume. This means my resume never gets to the person who is interested. I've started circumventing this process by going directly to the hiring manager, and have had far more success. 

The idea of working for one company and moving up has ended, and the younger generations are hungry and goes where the pay is highest, and where we are most recognized. I have outgrown this role in less than a year, and if I had to be sexist to answer the question, the people who frustrate and limit me most are women in this department, not men. 98% of the men are calm, considerate, and respect my opinion. I only had one guy disrespect me and I quietly spread it around the department as an "lol occurance...oh, isn't he so SILLY?". And this actually undermined his position with his own coworkers/ Three hiring managers in my own department who flashed at the chance to hire me were told by my female manager they could not have me. 

So, technically, if I was to use your mindset of men vs women, it would be women holding me back, not men. 

My work is recognized by some of the top tier management; I just feel like I am doing the equivalent of janitorial duty in my tasks, and they bore me, and I cannot tolerate boredom. Because I can't move internally, I need to go external. And to get past HR, I need to 'flash' up my resume more.

I am in the phase of a guy asking girls out - hundreds of rejection and feelings of fuck man, why do I do this to myself, etc etc.


----------



## LeoGibson

Thanks for the links Agouderia and Lucca. It does help clarify it some, but I'm still left thinking that at least in the US it is more of an earnings gap than a wage gap if that makes any sense.


----------



## Rojodi

Racist sh*tstains harassing our Indian coworkers this afternoon at lunch.


----------



## Tad

Rojodi said:


> Racist sh*tstains harassing our Indian coworkers this afternoon at lunch.



That sucks. Hope you were able to run them off.


----------



## Rojodi

Tad said:


> That sucks. Hope you were able to run them off.



I didn't need to. The immigrant owner of the pizzeria laughed at the racists and told them to leave.


----------



## Tad

Forecast temperature for 5pm today: +8C (~46F). 

Forecast temperature for 5am tomorrow: -16C (~3F)

A 24 degree drop in 12 hours!?! 

The somewhat scary part is that this sort of thing barely seems weird anymore, after the wacky Winter we had this year.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Forecast temperature for 5pm today: +8C (~46F).
> 
> Forecast temperature for 5am tomorrow: -16C (~3F)
> 
> A 24 degree drop in 12 hours!?!
> 
> The somewhat scary part is that this sort of thing barely seems weird anymore, after the wacky Winter we had this year.




I just think of it as a 'reverse Chinook' - a prairie Chinook winter can raise the temperature 25 degrees in 3 hours, eastern Ontario just gets 'Chinooks in reverse'!


----------



## Tad

If Chinook means snow eater, what do we call this?


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> If Chinook means snow eater, what do we call this?



Frost farter


----------



## bigmac

Rojodi said:


> Racist sh*tstains harassing our Indian coworkers this afternoon at lunch.



WTF is wrong with people!


----------



## bigmac

Rojodi said:


> I didn't need to. The immigrant owner of the pizzeria laughed at the racists and told them to leave.



I'm glad he laughed. These asses need to be mocked mercilessly.


----------



## ODFFA

Why does one have to have parents? *siiiiigh*

Hardships always make you ask the smart questions.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

ODFFA said:


> Why does one have to have parents? *siiiiigh*
> 
> Hardships always make you ask the smart questions.



I always thought oysters had the right idea: send a million eggs out into the ocean currents, and wish 'em well.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I always thought oysters had the right idea: send a million eggs out into the ocean currents, and wish 'em well.



My aunt used to say that all children should be sent to the Amazon (she lives in Caracas) and should only be permitted to return when they turn 21 years old.
I should add, she never had children. Only 27 nieces and nephews


----------



## Rojodi

Writer's block, well, getting that first sentence and hook going.


----------



## fat hiker

ODFFA said:


> Why does one have to have parents? *siiiiigh*
> 
> Hardships always make you ask the smart questions.



It may seem a cliche, but I will only note that you will miss your parents once they're gone.

In meantime, do your best.


----------



## ODFFA

fat hiker said:


> It may seem a cliche, but I will only note that you will miss your parents once they're gone.
> 
> In meantime, do your best.



Oh, one of them I can promise you I won't miss. 100% guaranteed. It is possible to be traumatised enough that blood loyalty loses all meaning.


----------



## Crumbling

ODFFA said:


> Why does one have to have parents?



If one can't be a good example, one should endeavour to become a cautionary tale.


----------



## Tracii

You may want to sit and think maybe you were part of the problem between you and your parents.
My parents were very strict and I hated it and I rebelled and left home at 17.
I soon learned my parents weren't so stupid after all.
I came back at age 22 got into rehab for drug addictions then got my higher education done with the help of my parents.
Got a business degree and a real estate license.
All would not have been been accomplished if it weren't for my parents.


----------



## LumpySmile

Stupid clutch just WILL NOT stay in adjustment.... Been under the car twice in a week and have to shimmy my chubby ass under there again today :doh:


----------



## MrSensible

Tracii said:


> You may want to sit and think maybe you were part of the problem between you and your parents.
> My parents were very strict and I hated it and I rebelled and left home at 17.
> I soon learned my parents weren't so stupid after all.
> I came back at age 22 got into rehab for drug addictions then got my higher education done with the help of my parents.
> Got a business degree and a real estate license.
> All would not have been been accomplished if it weren't for my parents.



Not to be ass, but you know what they say about assumptions...

Rest assured, she is totally and unequivocally in the right on what she said in that post. There are parents that are, indeed, not worthy of forgiveness or mourning and she has one of those.


----------



## ODFFA

MrSensible said:


> Not to be ass, but you know what they say about assumptions...
> 
> Rest assured, she is totally and unequivocally in the right on what she said in that post. There are parents that are, indeed, not worthy of forgiveness or mourning and she has one of those.



After making a tongue-in-cheek comment containing the word "parents," I guess I should've foreseen the justifying I would have to do  It was very early, everyone was asleep, including you. I was going out of my mind, feeling vulnerable and in need of even the smallest outlet. Lesson learned nonetheless. I think I've been stretching Dims' patience a little thin with my complaining in any case. But I can't thank you enough, my love. It means so much that you would want to help corroborate where I'm coming from <3



Crumbling said:


> If one can't be a good example, one should endeavour to become a cautionary tale.



Hehe! Parental mystery...solved! :bow: 


....Now, who has something _else _they're pissed about?


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> Oh, one of them I can promise you I won't miss. 100% guaranteed. It is possible to be traumatised enough that blood loyalty loses all meaning.


Have to agree here. I know a couple people whose lives would be better if they gave up on toxic and abusive parent(s) and got away from their influence.


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Oh, one of them I can promise you I won't miss. 100% guaranteed. It is possible to be traumatised enough that blood loyalty loses all meaning.



Aye, I understand the sentiment completely and would it were that simple. However I have seen up close how so often that isn't the case. An old saying in boxing goes,"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth." Meaning no one knows how they will truly feel until they actually go through with it.

Now I know only but a little of your story, that which you have shared with us, and believe me when I say I completely understand you feeling the way you do and my heart goes out to you for even having to deal with the situation you have. But from what I have seen, especially in the cases of my nieces and nephews whose completely worthless father (the particulars are not necessary here, but trust that this is a true statement) passed last fall. As much as they all said he was dead to them when he was still alive, they still wound up mourning him and still are somewhat. Truth be told though, they are not so much mourning the man as they are mourning that which could have been. They are mourning the apology and healing that is never going to come. I say this not to try and dissuade you from feeling as you do nor to let that parent off the hook and blindly forgive them. Rather I say that if at some point an effort is made by that parent to go down a path of redemption and forgiveness please be open to it. I say this not for his sake or peace of mind but rather for yours. I wish you all the best in this situation and fervently hope the situation can turn before death renders it completely irrevocable.


----------



## dwesterny

Personally, I think some people are beyond deserving another chance especially when it can result in more hurt.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Personally, I think some people are beyond deserving another chance especially when it can result in more hurt.



I agree with that sentiment completely and understand it. But in many cases I've seen where it hurts the person holding it more than the person they feel that way about unfortunately.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

LeoGibson said:


> I agree with that sentiment completely and understand it. But in many cases I've seen where it hurts the person holding it more than the person they feel that way about unfortunately.



I believe it was the Buddha who said that resentment is like taking poison and waiting for your enemy to die. So you're in good company, Leo.


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I believe it was the Buddha who said that resentment is like taking poison and waiting for your enemy to die. So you're in good company, Leo.



Cutting the people who are abusive completely out of your life isn't resentment (although victims are entitled to their share of that) it's a logic based decision that emotional ties get in the way of. 

There's a big difference between being mad about strict curfews and things like that as opposed to a a pattern of physical and emotional abuse. A decent number of the FFAs I know had one or two parents who did both. 

Sure some wonderful people can let go of the resentment towards those who abused them but letting them back into your life can be a really bad idea.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Cutting the people who are abusive completely out of your life isn't resentment (although victims are entitled to their share of that) it's a logic based decision that emotional ties get in the way of.
> 
> There's a big difference between being mad about strict curfews and things like that as opposed to a a pattern of physical and emotional abuse. A decent number of the FFAs I know had one or two parents who did both.
> 
> Sure some wonderful people can let go of the resentment towards those who abused them but letting them back into your life can be a really bad idea.



Forgive the assumptions I make, but since this is at least tangentially related to my original post in this exchange allow me to clarify. I agree with what you say. I am a firm believer in cutting toxic and abusive people out of your life whether they be blood related or not. I'm not advocating taking a forgive and forget approach and allowing someone back in to hurt you again. What I am suggesting is that if someone comes correct and makes a legit effort at healing a rift and trying for redemption then one should consider being open to it. Not out of some holier-than-thou sensibility but because many times I have seen people that thought they had cut someone loose and wrote them off and believed they'd feel nothing when they died have a really hard time reconciling the situation in their mind and finding a huge depth of sorrow over someone they thought wouldn't bother them if they died. Emotions are funny that way. 

That being said, in my experiences though it almost never happens that the abuser realizes the error of their ways and tries to make amends. Most go to the grave thinking they did no wrong and leave a wake of turmoil and sadness in their passing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Both my parents are terrible, lots of abuse that has/will take me years to overcome. I cut them both off and am a better/hppier/healthier person, and will not grieve when they pass, though I don't wish them ill. I just don't wish them in my life, either!

That being said, i cried hard over close friend's parents dying. It isn't that I am incapable of feeling a parental type bond...just not wih my parents. I had to mother them more than they cared for me, so just don't even consider them parents, let alone good ones. 

I feel you, odffa!


----------



## Leem

My childhood experiences included an abusive and sociopathic father, I haven't spoken with him in over 20 years. While I sometimes feel bad about where his choices and behavior have taken him, I don't regret choosing to not have him be a part of my life. When he dies I am sure I will feel sadness but more a sadness for what could have been, what I wished for, rather than the reality. I can understand why someone might feel sorrow but I would guess that the sorrow isn't for the death but rather the life and relationship they wished they had. 

I would also like to add that I personally have known several women who had abusive fathers. Their fathers ended up dying homeless and alone, neither of these ladies had any regrets about cutting their fathers out of their lives. Their fathers Pre deceased them and even on their death beds, they had no regrets.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm incredibly touched at the support I've gotten. You guys have no idea. 

I know to some it can be inconceivable that a parent would be toxic enough to warrant resentment and/or no-contact. I will just say this: some of you may know from previous posts that my father is drinking himself to death. Really, that's the least of it. Just to give you a fairer idea, he lost his job a few years back on several charges of sexual harassment. As soon as I'd heard there were charges, I was very much inclined to believe them. Still not the worst of it, but that's as much as I'll be divulging here. 

All that said, whether or not I am justified in any of my feelings / actions is not up to anyone on this forum to decide. Why even bring it up then? Because some days things get thrown in my face that I _can't_ ignore. And on some of those days, the wonderful, long-suffering people I would normally confide in aren't available. And on some of _those _days, keeping all that festering shit inside seems almost humanly impossible. And so...Dims.

This has happened a handful of times now, which is making me consider bowing out of here for a bit. Not because anybody has chased me away, but because I don't want to wear people out, or become known mainly for this aspect of my life. This year so far has been one of the harder ones family-wise. So maybe, until things are on a different trajectory again, it'd be best if I took a little break. I'll still see my PMs, so I'll happily continue the chats I have going there. For the most part, you guys really have completely overwhelmed me with your support. It's more than I'd ever expected. Please know how grateful I am :')


----------



## LeoGibson

Leem said:


> My childhood experiences included an abusive and sociopathic father, I haven't spoken with him in over 20 years. While I sometimes feel bad about where his choices and behavior have taken him, I don't regret choosing to not have him be a part of my life. When he dies I am sure I will feel sadness but more a sadness for what could have been, what I wished for, rather than the reality. I can understand why someone might feel sorrow but I would guess that the sorrow isn't for the death but rather the life and relationship they wished they had.
> 
> I would also like to add that I personally have known several women who had abusive fathers. Their fathers ended up dying homeless and alone, neither of these ladies had any regrets about cutting their fathers out of their lives. Their fathers Pre deceased them and even on their death beds, they had no regrets.



This is exactly what I was getting at. The sorrow is not for the person but for all the lost opportunities.



ODFFA said:


> I'm incredibly touched at the support I've gotten. You guys have no idea.
> 
> I know to some it can be inconceivable that a parent would be toxic enough to warrant resentment and/or no-contact. I will just say this: some of you may know from previous posts that my father is drinking himself to death. Really, that's the least of it. Just to give you a fairer idea, he lost his job a few years back on several charges of sexual harassment. As soon as I'd heard there were charges, I was very much inclined to believe them. Still not the worst of it, but that's as much as I'll be divulging here.
> 
> All that said, whether or not I am justified in any of my feelings / actions is not up to anyone on this forum to decide. Why even bring it up then? Because some days things get thrown in my face that I _can't_ ignore. And on some of those days, the wonderful, long-suffering people I would normally confide in aren't available. And on some of _those _days, keeping all that festering shit inside seems almost humanly impossible. And so...Dims.
> 
> This has happened a handful of times now, which is making me consider bowing out of here for a bit. Not because anybody has chased me away, but because I don't want to wear people out, or become known mainly for this aspect of my life. This year so far has been one of the harder ones family-wise. So maybe, until things are on a different trajectory again, it'd be best if I took a little break. I'll still see my PMs, so I'll happily continue the chats I have going there. For the most part, you guys really have completely overwhelmed me with your support. It's more than I'd ever expected. Please know how grateful I am :')



Go if you need to for yourself, but you've in no way worn yourself out of us caring about you here! I'll miss your posts and and the sensibilities and sensitivity you bring to many issues. So don't stay gone too long.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> That being said, in my experiences though it almost never happens that the abuser realizes the error of their ways and tries to make amends. *Most go to the grave thinking they did no wrong and leave a wake of turmoil and sadness in their passing*.



This is THE FUCKING TRUTH laid out in black and white on an internet forum. Let the bullet hit the bone. Don't live your life waiting for an apology. Live your life figuring out how to love yourself instead. You're worthy of love even if the people that gave you life in the flesh don't have a clue how to love you. 

We only come into this world through our parents- but we are not our parents. 



> On Children
> Kahlil Gibran
> 
> Your children are not your children.
> They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself.
> They come through you but not from you,
> And though they are with you yet they belong not to you.
> 
> You may give them your love but not your thoughts,
> For they have their own thoughts.
> You may house their bodies but not their souls,
> For their souls dwell in the house of tomorrow,
> which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
> You may strive to be like them,
> but seek not to make them like you.
> For life goes not backward nor tarries with yesterday.
> 
> You are the bows from which your children
> as living arrows are sent forth.
> The archer sees the mark upon the path of the infinite,
> and He bends you with His might
> that His arrows may go swift and far.
> Let your bending in the archer's hand be for gladness;
> For even as He loves the arrow that flies,
> so He loves also the bow that is stable.


----------



## Tad

I'm going to have to buy some new jeans and work pants because I've lost some weight. Not a lot, and for reasons, so I can deal with the loss for the most part. But having to buy _smaller _clothes because otherwise perfectly good clothes are too baggy just feels perverse and sad. I don't mind having to retire clothes before their time because they are too small, but I really hate it the other way around


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> I don't mind having to retire clothes before their time because they are too small, but I really hate it the other way around



Think about how many posts you've read from people who have trouble finding clothes in anything but skinny sizes. Now imagine how happy you're going to make somebody by donating your pants to the thrift store. :bow:


----------



## fat hiker

Crumbling said:


> If one can't be a good example, one should endeavour to become a cautionary tale.



So true! Also sometimes written, "If you can't be a wonderful example, then you should be a horrible warning."


----------



## fat hiker

ODFFA said:


> Oh, one of them I can promise you I won't miss. 100% guaranteed. It is possible to be traumatised enough that blood loyalty loses all meaning.




In that case, substitute 'parental figures' for 'parents'. 

You may not miss your parents. But somewhere there's a parental figure you'll miss, when they're gone.


----------



## Rojodi

The utter lack of empathy some "men" have for women.


----------



## rabbitislove

Rojodi said:


> The utter lack of empathy some "men" have for women.



I feel like men who regularly post on Dims get it. I talk to Djduex about it quite a bit and being a woman definitely means developing a thick skin and good coping skills (especially in 2017).


----------



## agouderia

rabbitislove said:


> I feel like men who regularly post on Dims get it.



Could we maybe change this to "men who regularly post on the BHM/FFA board" - for reasons of accuracy and honesty ...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

agouderia said:


> Could we maybe change this to "men who regularly post on the BHM/FFA board" - for reasons of accuracy and honesty ...



Oh, but accuracy and honesty are SO 2015...


----------



## squeezablysoft

Feabie is down rn due to DDoS attack.


----------



## Rojodi

The "entitled" computer programmer I work with who does not feel he needs to overhaul his program that caused our system to crash every time someone used his creation.


----------



## Rojodi

The inexcusable use of Second Person POV in stories posted on a fetish website.

Now I need a drink!


----------



## loopytheone

My Sky Broadband shield turned itself on and randomly stopped me from accessing certain websites I need to be to get on. I've turned it off and waited half an hour and it is still blocking me from doing things I need to. 

I dunno how to fix this, will look into it when I'm less angry.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh!!! 3 months at this job and i am still trying to make sense of things and organize and put policies in place. Just when i think i have everything under some control, some hidden pile of shit drops and i am right back behind the 8ball. I feel like sisyphus. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hole

19 year old me
I married a man for the wrong reasons. I have no place to vent but here. He does not abuse me because I am close to perfect. I know what to say. I know when to say it. I know the role I should be playing. I filter myself. I hide myself. My soul is dying.


----------



## Tad

Hole;

So sorry that things have not worked out as you hoped  Do feel free to vent here. At the least you'll find some sympathetic shoulders, and maybe some will have some useful ideas.

And I wish you strength to keep putting one foot in front of another, until you find a branching path someday.


----------



## lille

Hole said:


> 19 year old me
> I married a man for the wrong reasons. I have no place to vent but here. He does not abuse me because I am close to perfect. I know what to say. I know when to say it. I know the role I should be playing. I filter myself. I hide myself. My soul is dying.




Have you considered talking to a counselor? Of course the community here is supportive but it's not the same as having someone to talk to face-to-face.


----------



## Anjula

Had a car crush today, spend 4 hours at the hospital, had tomography, almost died bc of panic attacks. After all I'm mostly fine, found out I don't have cancer and ended up with just some pain killers for my spine. Not a cool day tho.

I was driving an Opel Vectra on a highway when a guy in front of me started stopping so I had to hit the brakes. The guy behind me changed lines but the one after him ( in fucking huge vw transported) hit me going almost 80mph I have no idea how come I'm even alive to be honest


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Had a car crush today, spend 4 hours at the hospital, had tomography, almost died bc of panic attacks. After all I'm mostly fine, found out I don't have cancer and ended up with just some pain killers for my spine. Not a cool day tho.
> 
> I was driving an Opel Vectra on a highway when a guy in front of me started stopping so I had to hit the brakes. The guy behind me changed lines but the one after him ( in fucking huge vw transported) hit me going almost 80mph I have no idea how come I'm even alive to be honest



Holy shit! I'm glad you're still with us and mostly ok but... holy shit! Some bloody drivers are ridiculous, they don't understand that when you're on the motorway it's your responsibility to pay attention to what's going on in front of you and your multi-ton metal battering ram!

Take care of yourself and I truly hope the pain doesn't stay for long, and that this guy gets what's coming to him.


----------



## Hole

lille said:


> Have you considered talking to a counselor? Of course the community here is supportive but it's not the same as having someone to talk to face-to-face.



I am planning to but I will have to do it secretly since mental illness is "white people" talk.


----------



## Hole

Tad said:


> Hole;
> 
> So sorry that things have not worked out as you hoped  Do feel free to vent here. At the least you'll find some sympathetic shoulders, and maybe some will have some useful ideas.
> 
> And I wish you strength to keep putting one foot in front of another, until you find a branching path someday.



Thank you. I don't know what the fuck to do. The society I live in doesn't help. Thank you. Logging in here and emotionally puking should tell you how far I have been pushed. I just want to be heard for once.


----------



## Tad

Anjula, holy crap! Be gentle with yourself the next days as you work through the shock.

Hole, I'm glad you at least remembered that you can emotionally puke here. I vaguely recall that you are somewhere in the Mideast, but I could be confused on that --it has been a while. 

What is your biggest daily soul suck?


----------



## Rojodi

1. The allowance of racism in Dimensions
2. Blood money


----------



## ODFFA

Hole said:


> 19 year old me
> I married a man for the wrong reasons. I have no place to vent but here. He does not abuse me because I am close to perfect. I know what to say. I know when to say it. I know the role I should be playing. I filter myself. I hide myself. My soul is dying.



I identify quite a bit with some aspects of this post. I really, really hope things get better for you, and soon. If I read this right, and the only reason for him not abusing you is that you never "step out of line"... I don't know. That smells suspiciously of a kind of abuse to me already. I hope we've made you feel heard at the very least. That can be huge when it hasn't happened for you in a while.



Anjula said:


> Had a car crush today, spend 4 hours at the hospital, had tomography, almost died bc of panic attacks. After all I'm mostly fine, found out I don't have cancer and ended up with just some pain killers for my spine. Not a cool day tho.
> 
> I was driving an Opel Vectra on a highway when a guy in front of me started stopping so I had to hit the brakes. The guy behind me changed lines but the one after him ( in fucking huge vw transported) hit me going almost 80mph I have no idea how come I'm even alive to be honest



Oh my god! That's horrifying  I very much second Tad's advice. And aside from that, I hope you make a good and quick-enough recovery both physically and mentally <3


----------



## agouderia

Rojodi said:


> 1. The allowance of racism in Dimensions



Could you please indicate what you are refering to?
And what should/could be done against that?


----------



## Rojodi

agouderia said:


> Could you please indicate what you are refering to?
> And what should/could be done against that?



Subtle racism on the Political boards. And nothing can be, because "freedom of speech" 

It's the usual suspect(s)


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> Subtle racism on the Political boards. And nothing can be, because "freedom of speech"
> 
> It's the usual suspect(s)



How about stopping this passive/aggressive bullshit and pretending you're grown and cite an actual post. That would be cool.


----------



## LumpySmile

What's pissing me off today? Political polarization and whining.


----------



## Rojodi

LeoGibson said:


> How about stopping this passive/aggressive bullshit and pretending you're grown and cite an actual post. That would be cool.



The last time I did I was on a "time out" for three months. So ya.

And it's not on this thread so relax


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> The last time I did I was on a "time out" for three months. So ya.
> 
> And it's not on this thread so relax



I'm always relaxed. Last time I checked I wasn't wandering about whining vaguely about dumb shit. If it isn't on this thread then maybe, hmm I don't know, just spitballing here but perhaps you should put it in the thread that has your knickers in a twist. That's a thought.

P.S. This is a good moderating team here. Especially on the political board.If there's any validity to your claim they'll take action.


----------



## Rojodi

LeoGibson said:


> I'm always relaxed. Last time I checked I wasn't wandering about whining vaguely about dumb shit. If it isn't on this thread then maybe, hmm I don't know, just spitballing here but perhaps you should put it in the thread that has your knickers in a twist. That's a thought.
> 
> P.S. This is a good moderating team here. Especially on the political board.If there's any validity to your claim they'll take action.



The same person who caused me the time out is being allowed his subtle and backhanded racism to be used.

If you're relaxed, why are you answering me and using unnecessary vulgarity? Just a thought


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> The same person who caused me the time out is being allowed his subtle and backhanded racism to be used.
> 
> If you're relaxed, why are you answering me and using unnecessary vulgarity? Just a thought



No person caused you a timeout. You did it to yourself. You don't get timeouts for pointing out racist posts. You get them by not following the simple rules of conduct and by being a dick.


----------



## Rojodi

LeoGibson said:


> No person caused you a timeout. You did it to yourself. You don't get timeouts for pointing out racist posts. You get them by not following the simple rules of conduct and by being a dick.



Um, okay Spatky. Whatever you say.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Hole said:


> 19 year old me
> I married a man for the wrong reasons. I have no place to vent but here. *He does not abuse me because I am close to perfect. I know what to say. I know when to say it. I know the role I should be playing. I filter myself. I hide myself. My soul is dying.*


My past self can relate to this frighteningly well. At the risk of projecting the worst part of abuse for me was the way I would tiptoe around it to make sure it didn't happen again. Constantly monitoring myself to make sure I did the "right" thing. It ended up being worse than what I feared happening because I lost who I was. I hope you follow through with your expressed plans to seek counseling since in my experience that kind of thing can take a long time to recover from if it isn't treated in time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Rojodi said:


> Um, okay *Spatky*. Whatever you say.



What's a "Spatky?" Is it some obliquely racist term you use for Anglos? Should I be really offended and all whiny and butthurt now?

That's why your posts bring me joy. You are unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## agouderia

Enough back&forth Leo & Rojodi!

Please resort to PM'ing for more intensive bilateral exchanges.


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> Enough back&forth Leo & Rojodi!
> 
> Please resort to PM'ing for more intensive bilateral exchanges.



Yes ma'am. I consider myself thoroughly chastened and promise to behave! sort of


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> Enough back&forth Leo & Rojodi!
> 
> Please resort to PM'ing for more intensive bilateral exchanges.





LeoGibson said:


> Yes ma'am. I consider myself thoroughly chastened and promise to behave! sort of



But I just made popcorn. Great.


----------



## squeezablysoft

And I was just fixin to shove my two cents in where they don't belong and incite all of Dims into starting a Board-Wide War! Gee, just when you think we might get a nice bit of ultraviolence up in here the mods gotta go and ruin the fun.


----------



## rabbitislove

via Imgflip Meme Generator

Yes, I had to be *that* extra today. This is meant to vent frustration, but also in jest so Im not trying to beef with anyone here.


----------



## squeezablysoft

COOKIES!!!!!!! That's about all my inner fat girl got from that. And my inner fat girl is becoming my outer fat girl more everyday.


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> [ Im not trying to beef with anyone here.


Can vegans beef with people? Don't you need to say you have a textured vegetable protein or a black bean patty with them? Sorry if this feels like I'm picking on the vegan, please dont get mad and lose your tempeh. Maybe this post is dumb, sometimes I act like I don't have a grain in my head. 

Hail seitan.


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> Can vegans beef with people? Don't you need to say you have a textured vegetable protein or a black bean patty with them? Sorry if this feels like I'm picking on the vegan, please dont get mad and lose your tempeh. Maybe this post is dumb, sometimes I act like I don't have a grain in my head.
> 
> Hail seitan.



This was magical and now Im mad I cant rep you :doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

rabbitislove said:


> This was magical and now Im mad I cant rep you :doh:



I got him for you (and me, too, of course)!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When you spend 10 minutes talking about a concern (technical implementation) and they totally dismiss your concern...

Then goldfish!!

Omg look a technical concern! Good thing we noticed it!

Yeah. Good thing "you" noticed it.


----------



## loopytheone

Streeeessing me out. I wonder sometimes if it is worth it when it sets off my anxiety so much. Kinda sick of feeling like I'm running around in circles exhausting myself only for people to keep complaining...


----------



## Anjula

It's not just today, it's been a while. I'm gaining weight. Like, not anything horrible, my whole life I've been chubby but never had a belly, I always stored fat evenly everywhere else while maintaining a flat tummy with my hip bones visible. And now I have some hormonal imbalances and no matter how little I eat and how much I exercise I get fucking fat. I have decided a long long time ago I won't be meesing with my hormones if it's not anything serious and while PCOS is annoying it's really not that bad and I don't want to get pills or anything because I don't have any other symptoms (visible). Funny thing, the best way to treat PCOS is a vegan diet and I've been following one for years as you probably know so I just want to get everything under control naturally but I'm getting annoyingly fat. There is a crease on my stomach that has never been there and I'm going crazy because I can't do anything about it. My anxiety is at its highest, i can't dress the way I want, i can't eat (or I overeat), I have zero motivation to do anything. I have always had a horrible body image but it's getting out of hand lately. And yeah it's pissing me off as f*ck


----------



## dwesterny

Anjula, I'm certain it must suck feeling like you don't have control over your body and I'm sorry. You're a gorgeous girl and my bet is you're being hypercritical of your own body and that the difference is not that noticeable to others. You're almost certainly being way too harsh and picking up on tiny things. Have you considered seeing a doctor about the problem? It sounds like it's distressing you enough that it might be a good idea. If you need any body feedback send noods and I will provide an impartial opinion! Kidding but seriously, you're super hot. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DragonFly

I feel your pain... I'm a supper fatty and PCOS just added to the problems. Sending you positive vibes... 



Anjula said:


> It's not just today, it's been a while. I'm gaining weight. Like, not anything horrible, my whole life I've been chubby but never had a belly, I always stored fat evenly everywhere else while maintaining a flat tummy with my hip bones visible. And now I have some hormonal imbalances and no matter how little I eat and how much I exercise I get fucking fat. I have decided a long long time ago I won't be meesing with my hormones if it's not anything serious and while PCOS is annoying it's really not that bad and I don't want to get pills or anything because I don't have any other symptoms (visible). Funny thing, the best way to treat PCOS is a vegan diet and I've been following one for years as you probably know so I just want to get everything under control naturally but I'm getting annoyingly fat. There is a crease on my stomach that has never been there and I'm going crazy because I can't do anything about it. My anxiety is at its highest, i can't dress the way I want, i can't eat (or I overeat), I have zero motivation to do anything. I have always had a horrible body image but it's getting out of hand lately. And yeah it's pissing me off as f*ck


----------



## Tad

Bodies suck. I mean, they sure are convenient, can bring pleasure, carry around our brains, and all sorts of good stuff. But they sure don't make life simple or behave how we'd like. I'm old enough now to mostly be glad for what mine still does do, but I sure have had my share of angst over the years about my body letting me down: having to get glasses at eleven, stopping growing early, gaining weight any time I wasn't being super disciplined, hair being in full retreat by the time I finished university, allergies keeping me congested most of the time, gradually worsening digestive issues that eventually put beer, wine, all the lovely bean / lentil family and a lot of prepared foods on my no-go list, knee problems ...

So yah, I sympathize, freaking bodies, just when we think we've come to terms with them, they find another way to let us down  All I can say is try to find some positives to focus on, allow yourself to be pissed but try to find ways to adjust, and figure out a way to get disgustingly rich so you can fund research into how we can reconstruct our bodies in more convenient ways!


----------



## agouderia

Anjula - maybe this is a dumb question in this context, but: Have you had your thyroid thoroughly checked? 

Because although it is by far the most common root cause of hormonal imbalances in the female body, thyroid testing is often done only superficially. 

Also - thyroid research and treatment in continental Europe are way behind compared to the US and Japan - so doctors might not always consider it properly.

Get well soon!


----------



## DragonFly

agouderia said:


> Anjula - maybe this is a dumb question in this context, but: Have you had your thyroid thoroughly checked?
> 
> Because although it is by far the most common root cause of hormonal imbalances in the female body, thyroid testing is often done only superficially.
> 
> Also - thyroid research and treatment in continental Europe are way behind compared to the US and Japan - so doctors might not always consider it properly.
> 
> Get well soon!



Really good point. I've had to ask in the past for thyroid tests. They don't like to do them it seems.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> Really good point. I've had to ask in the past for thyroid tests. They don't like to do them it seems.


 
Agreed, seeking medical attention seems like the best course of action. It could also just be age too. I never had a problem with weight until after 30, then all of a sudden it seemed like it became an issue. I struggled with it for years before finally finding self-acceptance.


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Anjula, I'm certain it must suck feeling like you don't have control over your body and I'm sorry. You're a gorgeous girl and my bet is you're being hypercritical of your own body and that the difference is not that noticeable to others. You're almost certainly being way too harsh and picking up on tiny things. Have you considered seeing a doctor about the problem? It sounds like it's distressing you enough that it might be a good idea. If you need any body feedback send noods and I will provide an impartial opinion! Kidding but seriously, you're super hot. I hope you feel better soon.



NO NUDES FOR YOU MISTER, you're late to the party like, umm, well when I first joined I was a pic whore, half nudes (or nudes) were my specialty  and yes, it sucks, I'm a control freak so it sucks twice as much  thanks for the kind words anyway sugar tits 



DragonFly said:


> I feel your pain... I'm a supper fatty and PCOS just added to the problems. Sending you positive vibes...



Thanks love &#10084;&#65039; 



Tad said:


> Bodies suck. I mean, they sure are convenient, can bring pleasure, carry around our brains, and all sorts of good stuff. But they sure don't make life simple or behave how we'd like. I'm old enough now to mostly be glad for what mine still does do, but I sure have had my share of angst over the years about my body letting me down: having to get glasses at eleven, stopping growing early, gaining weight any time I wasn't being super disciplined, hair being in full retreat by the time I finished university, allergies keeping me congested most of the time, gradually worsening digestive issues that eventually put beer, wine, all the lovely bean / lentil family and a lot of prepared foods on my no-go list, knee problems ...
> 
> So yah, I sympathize, freaking bodies, just when we think we've come to terms with them, they find another way to let us down  All I can say is try to find some positives to focus on, allow yourself to be pissed but try to find ways to adjust, and figure out a way to get disgustingly rich so you can fund research into how we can reconstruct our bodies in more convenient ways!



That's a true war you went through! I'm happy you were able to find peace with yourself. 
I feel like guys cope with body issues a lil better, don't you think? 



agouderia said:


> Anjula - maybe this is a dumb question in this context, but: Have you had your thyroid thoroughly checked?
> 
> Because although it is by far the most common root cause of hormonal imbalances in the female body, thyroid testing is often done only superficially.
> 
> Also - thyroid research and treatment in continental Europe are way behind compared to the US and Japan - so doctors might not always consider it properly.
> 
> Get well soon!



I had it checked some time ago since my mom and grandma both have some issues with it but it might be a good idea to check once again tbh. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You called Dwes sugar tits. You are my new hero!!

I have a condition that causes me to retain fluid and my stomach swells (like fingers go from size 8 to 12 eithin an hour, or stomach goes from size 8 to size 12 too). I had reject the female gender image and come up wih what i thought was sexy a which is hard bc clothing is designed for a very generic body shape.

For example, i am ok with having some fat as long as it is "structured" over muscle...because they means it doesnt sag and jiggle around. Also, i had to learn to "hold" myself differently. Like, look at big beautiful black women - its so awesome and sexy to see the confident way they hold their bodies. 

Try and find women of different body shapes and try to define what is sexy (beyond skinny) and you can model your wardrobe and the way you hold yourself off that.

Thats beyond medical stuff other ppl suggested


----------



## Crumbling

I bet its the same people who drop the religious tracts in.


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You called Dwes sugar tits. You are my new hero!!



hehehehe it's a win win 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> For example, i am ok with having some fat as long as it is "structured" over muscle...because they means it doesnt sag and jiggle around. Also, i had to learn to "hold" myself differently. Like, look at big beautiful black women - its so awesome and sexy to see the confident way they hold their bodies.



I was ok with being chubby because as I've mentioned here I had a crazy proportions, super slim waist (like 27 size pants) while my ass and hips were a comfy size 32 even. Now I'm getting an annoying fat tire, love handles(eww) and in general "jiggly" middle. I hate it so much it hurts. I adore fat woman, I find their bodies extremely beautiful, black white whatever. I don't have a problem with fat on anyone, I prefer it(obviously) but on me it's drives me crazy. It took me a long time to be even ok with my previous super sexy curvy state( as I call it now) but what's happening ATM is unacceptable for me. 

I know I have a really bad mental problem, unfortunately med care( especially psychiatric) is really lame in Poland. I used to have a shrink( she was a therapist but had a psychiatric degree) because my panic attacks, anxiety and borderline personality were really annoying at some point and she ended up just prescribing me stuff ( might be because my depression was quite high lol but anyways). We talked about a lot of stuff but at the end it doesn't really help me. I had few mental docs and with them all it always ended up with meds to chill me and the regular boring talk. I have to deal with it myself and when it comes to my body image but I just don't have enough power to fight it. I need to do something about it tho, because it got to the point where when I'm waking up in the night to go to the toilet or get some water my first clear thoughts are body hating ones. Even today I woke up and started obsessing about how my hip bones don't stuck out clearly anymore when I'm laying down.


----------



## Tracii

Ha ha the guy say send "noods" and he will evaluate them ??
That is about as lame as it gets isn't it?


----------



## Anjula

Tracii said:


> Ha ha the guy say send "noods" and he will evaluate them ??
> That is about as lame as it gets isn't it?



Dwesty you got dissed bad hahahaha


----------



## dwesterny

I'll fight any one of you. I'm not afraid.


----------



## Tad

Loopy, you need to be more careful with your packing ... I think you left the british weather behind on your trip, and like any invasive species it has been rampaging across the continent with nothing to slow it down.

Since Summer started, it has rained 18 of 22 days. For the year we are running at about double the rainfall seen in the past four years according to one chart I saw recently. At the big, two week, Summer music festival here you see more people carrying rain ponchos than water bottles (it has been well below seasonal average temperatures too).


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Loopy, you need to be more careful with your packing ... I think you left the british weather behind on your trip, and like any invasive species it has been rampaging across the continent with nothing to slow it down.
> 
> Since Summer started, it has rained 18 of 22 days. For the year we are running at about double the rainfall seen in the past four years according to one chart I saw recently. At the big, two week, Summer music festival here you see more people carrying rain ponchos than water bottles (it has been well below seasonal average temperatures too).



This is definitely not Loopy's fault. The UK is currently having the hottest spring/summer since 1976. Ask the royal met office.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Loopy, you need to be more careful with your packing ... I think you left the british weather behind on your trip, and like any invasive species it has been rampaging across the continent with nothing to slow it down.
> 
> Since Summer started, it has rained 18 of 22 days. For the year we are running at about double the rainfall seen in the past four years according to one chart I saw recently. At the big, two week, Summer music festival here you see more people carrying rain ponchos than water bottles (it has been well below seasonal average temperatures too).





agouderia said:


> This is definitely not Loopy's fault. The UK is currently having the hottest spring/summer since 1976. Ask the royal met office.



I stole the sunshine and gave you the rain. 

Unfortunate, as I hate hot weather like this and much rather have cold and rain. :doh:


----------



## ODFFA

Rainy winters are (were?  ) my favourite thing about Cape Town. I'm with you 100%, Loops. Cuddle weather all the way. The #1 question I always get asked when telling people I lived in England is, "Didn't the weather depress you?!" Sometimes I say no a little too emphatically






I'm daring to hope the weather starts normalising for us all, though. The sooner, the better.


----------



## dwesterny

It's raining cats and dogs here too, had to careful walking to work not to step in a poodle.


----------



## Anjula

I also don't like super hot summers but it's fucking freezing in Poland. Wtf summer Wtf


BUT WHAT REALLY PISSED ME OFF TODAY- some shit excuse of a human stole my fucking wallet. I had an equivalent of some people monthly salary in it (we're picking up our vanagon from the shop tomorrow and I had cash ready for it + 100$ I got from my dad) and all my documents (almost all) and our second car documents and it was a Calvin Klein wallet worth more than a 100$. Oh and I was in a fucking thrift store because I'm fucking saving money for my place renovation this September and I needed pillows for my country house so I went to the thrift store to get some cheap ones and while I was looking at pants for my bf my wallet was either stolen directly from me or it fell to the floor and someone "found it". I hate people. I really fucking hate people.


Ps. Are we allowed to say fuck on dims?


----------



## Tad

Oh wow, that beyond sucks Anjula. 

ps. given the circumstances, I'm sure not going to complain about the language!


----------



## agouderia

Poor Anjula - that's awful! I feel so sorry for you!

Admittedly though, Warsaw is one of the cities where I always leave anything valuable in the central hotel safe - and take as little in cash and documents/cards with me as possible (same applies to Rome, Brussels, any larger city in Spain, DC, NY, etc. etc.)

Cash is always gone - but I hope you at least get the wallet & documents back, to save that hassle. Sometimes pick-pockets will only take the cash & through the wallet itself away, so it is often found.

P.S. Regarding language - keep it as polite as possible....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh that sucks soo bad!!!!! I am so sorry!!

----

My dogs are more intelligent, inutuitive, educated, and know more about processes, procedures, root cause analysis, and consequences than my coworkers. No one at the office gives a shit, i heard my boss and another boss talking about me in russian (just heard my name in there 3 times). So now i am both pissed AND paranoid!


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My dogs are more intelligent, inutuitive, educated, and know more about processes, procedures, root cause analysis, and consequences than my coworkers.



I hear you. The best strategist I ever encountered on this planet was our cat.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> i heard my boss and another boss talking about me in russian (just heard my name in there 3 times). So now i am both pissed AND paranoid!



There may or may not be any point, but I'd document the people and time. If you see it a lot could be relevant in any future complaints against the company


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh yeah. Im the biatch who emails ppl (politely) "as per our convo you chose to ignore my advice" =p so then later i can show i emailed.

This stuff is just so petty its the tech equivalent of you chosing where to go to lunch then i claim it as my idea.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This stuff is just so petty its the tech equivalent of you chosing where to go to lunch then i claim it as my idea.



Awesome! You have just summarized the essence of politics in a single sentence! :bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ugh, so true, sir!!


----------



## squeezablysoft

*whines* It's too hooooooooot! I'm inside with the AC turned up to Christmas in Canada setting and I'm still an icky sticky melting mess.


----------



## Tad

Warning: pure ranting ahead.

Have you seen the movie Zootopia? Remember the scene at the driver's license bureau, where it was all staffed with sloths who operate super slowly? They'd look like speedsters compared to the NCC (National Capital Commision, who overseas a lot of the public lands and historical sites in and around Ottawa).

My best biking route to the new job runs along a path through the 'green belt' on the west side of Ottawa proper out to the suburb of Kanata. There is an alternate route of about the same length, but it is along the shoulder of a busy road. I have to branch off to one or the other routes a couple of kilometers earlier in my ride. 

Last week the NCC announced that the bike path was going to be shut for the week while they took down some dead trees along the path. Annoying that they couldn't have kept the path open during prime commuting hours, or have taken less than five days to do it, but that is the NCC for you.

I had to drive Monday and Tuesday this week, but biked Wednesday. Worried about the NCC's slowness I did a web search. No information on their page, but I found somebody's blog that on the weekend they'd tried to bike through there and found the path closed, now saying it would shut through Wednesday. OK, fine, I avoided the path.

Today I biked again, happy that the path should finally be open. Nope, got there, found it still closed with a marker used to mark up the sign to say it would be closed through today. Forced me into a longer and hillier detour (and hauling my fat ass up hills, at the end of a long ride, makes me very cranky!). Checked when I got to work, and there is nothing on their web site even acknowledging that there is still a closure, forget about explaining why the delay or if it is really going to re-open after today.

I know that the emerald ash borer has killed a lot of trees, but I still find it hard to believe that they needed two weeks of working every day to clear them all out. But of course, easier for them to just leave the path closed on days where no work was going on rather than to just shut it when work was happening. And communicating to the public, why on earth would they do _that_?

Of course, these are the same people who don't seem bothered by the fact that it has been over fifty years since they expropriated and leveled Lebretton Flats (former lower-class residential area near downtown) and most of it is still sitting empty :doh: So I really shouldn't be surprised ... and I should probably assume that the path will be shut at least all month. 

/rant


----------



## Tad

Warning: pure ranting ahead.

Have you seen the movie Zootopia? Remember the scene at the driver's license bureau, where it was all staffed with sloths who operate super slowly? They'd look like speedsters compared to the NCC (National Capital Commision, who overseas a lot of the public lands and historical sites in and around Ottawa).

My best biking route to the new job runs along a path through the 'green belt' on the west side of Ottawa proper out to the suburb of Kanata. There is an alternate route of about the same length, but it is along the shoulder of a busy road. I have to branch off to one or the other routes a couple of kilometers earlier in my ride. 

Last week the NCC announced that the bike path was going to be shut for the week while they took down some dead trees along the path. Annoying that they couldn't have kept the path open during prime commuting hours, or have taken less than five days to do it, but that is the NCC for you.

I had to drive Monday and Tuesday this week, but biked Wednesday. Worried about the NCC's slowness I did a web search. No information on their page, but I found somebody's blog that on the weekend they'd tried to bike through there and found the path closed, now saying it would shut through Wednesday. OK, fine, I avoided the path.

Today I biked again, happy that the path should finally be open. Nope, got there, found it still closed with a marker used to mark up the sign to say it would be closed through today. Forced me into a longer and hillier detour (and hauling my fat ass up hills, at the end of a long ride, makes me very cranky!). Checked when I got to work, and there is nothing on their web site even acknowledging that there is still a closure, forget about explaining why the delay or if it is really going to re-open after today.

I know that the emerald ash borer has killed a lot of trees, but I still find it hard to believe that they needed two weeks of working every day to clear them all out. But of course, easier for them to just leave the path closed on days where no work was going on rather than to just shut it when work was happening. And communicating to the public, why on earth would they do _that_?

Of course, these are the same people who don't seem bothered by the fact that it has been over fifty years since they expropriated and leveled Lebretton Flats (former lower-class residential area near downtown) and most of it is still sitting empty :doh: So I really shouldn't be surprised ... and I should probably assume that the path will be shut at least all month. 

/rant


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> But of course, easier for them to just leave the path closed on days where no work was going on rather than to just shut it when work was happening. And communicating to the public, why on earth would they do _that_?
> I really shouldn't be surprised ... and I should probably assume that the path will be shut at least all month.
> 
> /rant



Welcome to Cityplannerland! Two years ago our city council floated a bond to improve the streets. Last year they closed all the main north-south streets and worked on them simultaneously. This year they're applying the same strategy to the east-west streets. A former mayor quipped that the city's motto should be "You can't get there from here."


----------



## Tad

The city is a comparative pleasure to deal with compared to the NCC -- is is a body appointed by the federal government, so does not need to care what the people living in Ottawa think -- and has a long history of taking full advantage of that leeway :doh: Not that our city doesn't do stupid things, but at least there is some care about irate voters!


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Oh wow, that beyond sucks Anjula.
> 
> ps. given the circumstances, I'm sure not going to complain about the language!



Thanks  



agouderia said:


> Poor Anjula - that's awful! I feel so sorry for you!
> 
> Admittedly though, Warsaw is one of the cities where I always leave anything valuable in the central hotel safe - and take as little in cash and documents/cards with me as possible (same applies to Rome, Brussels, any larger city in Spain, DC, NY, etc. etc.)
> 
> Cash is always gone - but I hope you at least get the wallet & documents back, to save that hassle. Sometimes pick-pockets will only take the cash & through the wallet itself away, so it is often found.
> 
> P.S. Regarding language - keep it as polite as possible....



It wasn't stolen in Warsaw it was in Gdynia. It's where I'm from. To be honest I never feel the need to be extra cautious in Warsaw( or 3city) to be honest. I was never robbed before or hasn't heard about it. Rome yep, I never go around with cash there, same goes with Spain and Paris but Warsaw, Berlin, Brussels never felt dangerous for me  but than again I always keep stuff in either my bag or in my hands. This time my wallet was underneath my arm and I had a huge pillow next to it. Easy target :/ 


Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh that sucks soo bad!!!!! I am so sorry!!
> 
> ----
> 
> My dogs are more intelligent, inutuitive, educated, and know more about processes, procedures, root cause analysis, and consequences than my coworkers. No one at the office gives a shit, i heard my boss and another boss talking about me in russian (just heard my name in there 3 times). So now i am both pissed AND paranoid!



Your situations sucks even more than mine  


It's been a few days and my wallet is gone for sure. My documents as well, sadly :<


----------



## hommecreux

Something on my mind today that's really pissing me off.... is the fact that I have to go get new business casual clothes to wear to an interview, the old ones don't fit anymore, and now I'm going to have to drive 45 min to a big man store that's way out of the way just to get something that looks decent. It's crazy that there aren't more big man clothing stores in the area given how fat people are in general are around here.... *end rant*


----------



## agouderia

Hommecreux - when you drive those 45 minutes to the big man store - why for once not invest a little more time? Not only grab the first thing that fits and zoom back out?

Instead - have yourself fully measured, at all angles and also in sitting position. Then try different brands, various styles, sizes - and see what fits and looks best. 

Write all findings down meticulously - also what didn't work at all. Then use that as your online-shopping guide - because it's easier to order something that you already know will fit and look good.

Happy and successful shopping!


----------



## hommecreux

agouderia said:


> Hommecreux - when you drive those 45 minutes to the big man store - why for once not invest a little more time? Not only grab the first thing that fits and zoom back out?
> 
> Instead - have yourself fully measured, at all angles and also in sitting position. Then try different brands, various styles, sizes - and see what fits and looks best.
> 
> Write all findings down meticulously - also what didn't work at all. Then use that as your online-shopping guide - because it's easier to order something that you already know will fit and look good.
> 
> Happy and successful shopping!



Thing is, weight keeps on being put on, and my dimensions keep on changing. So for anything other than casual clothes ie: jeans, tshirts, and shorts, unless I want to look like a knuckle head wearing ill fitting clothes, I have to go buy new clothes or have them refit by a tailor!


----------



## Tad

That size thing is a pain, especially for expensive clothes. For my wedding, instead of renting a tux I bought quite a nice suit, with the plan that I'd have it for weddings/funerals/interviews for years to come. I managed to squeeze into it for one friend's wedding, several months later, then had to give up on it entirely. These days with the financial advantages of being older I get some of my shirts and my suit from a place that visits town twice a year then makes things back in Hong Kong -- but I always insist they take new measurements. Even if my weight doesn't change as much these days, I find how it distributes shifts over time.

Being a constant size is a nice idea, though ... maybe some day!


----------



## loopytheone

Dog show people.

90% of you are over the age of 60. In 30 years time, you're going to be dead or incapable of owning/showing dogs. 

Right now, that leaves, um, _four_ people left in the Skye Club at that point. That's right, 4. 

You are so rude and dismissive towards younger people. You want to keep your echo chamber no matter what the cost and it is destroying the breed you love so much. It's pathetic and it's genuinely sad but it is also the reason why me and my family have given up with you despite how much love I have for the breed.

Me and my sister are old enough to be grandparents. I've been in the club since I was 10, and we've owned the breed for 15 years. I'm a zoologist, and my sister a doctor, a show judge and a qualifed dog trainer/behaviourist. Together we have bred champions and our grand-pups are the top two winning dogs in the breed by miles and have been for years. 

Yet you still dismiss everything we say. And call us names when we try and tell you our feelings about things. 

Well, congratulations, you've doomed the breed that I loved, that saved my life. It's been happening for so many years but yeah, I give up. 

I'm sorry that I couldn't save you, Skye's. I'm sorry that people's ignorance and nastiness has doomed your future.

</rant>


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I feel that way about old people at work - just remember - soon they will be retired or in this case dead. They literally MUST give way, eventually.

I feel this way about my Aussies - everywhere we go in performance sports people are captivated and are constantly asking who my breeder is. But in the show ring the standard for aussies is becoming gross - a big lab head and a stocky body. A dog who literally couldn't fulfill its purpose. And despite legistlation coming in abot docking tails AND the fact aussies are born with them in many cases, the show ring still calls for docked tails, and i get sideeye for showing them. Oh - and also aussies are NOT supposed to be overgroomed like shelties, but that is a new thing too.

Even in performance sports people get nasty. One of my dogs is reactive - we spent 4 yrs getting him to focus on me. On sunday this woman was literally tugging her dog overtop him, and i politely asked if she could shift over a few feet because he is reactive. She was all exasperated like "how far is far enough???" And i was like "well...as long as your dogs ass isn't almost touching my dog it should be fine". Idgit.

At least you had support to get into that world - no one is supporting me in it, and its full of old school, dumbass people who couldn't train a dog out of a wet paper bag, stringing their dogs up on leashes and yelling and jerking around...it's hard for me to even physically be near them or their untrained dogs!!!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I feel that way about old people at work - just remember - soon they will be retired or in this case dead. They literally MUST give way, eventually.
> 
> I feel this way about my Aussies - everywhere we go in performance sports people are captivated and are constantly asking who my breeder is. But in the show ring the standard for aussies is becoming gross - a big lab head and a stocky body. A dog who literally couldn't fulfill its purpose. And despite legistlation coming in abot docking tails AND the fact aussies are born with them in many cases, the show ring still calls for docked tails, and i get sideeye for showing them. Oh - and also aussies are NOT supposed to be overgroomed like shelties, but that is a new thing too.
> 
> Even in performance sports people get nasty. One of my dogs is reactive - we spent 4 yrs getting him to focus on me. On sunday this woman was literally tugging her dog overtop him, and i politely asked if she could shift over a few feet because he is reactive. She was all exasperated like "how far is far enough???" And i was like "well...as long as your dogs ass isn't almost touching my dog it should be fine". Idgit.
> 
> At least you had support to get into that world - no one is supporting me in it, and its full of old school, dumbass people who couldn't train a dog out of a wet paper bag, stringing their dogs up on leashes and yelling and jerking around...it's hard for me to even physically be near them or their untrained dogs!!!



I thought you might empathise, Xy! 

Over here it is illegal to dock dogs tails (or cut ears, for that matter) and I don't understand why it isn't illegal everywhere else. 

Hah, no, I didn't have support to get into that world. It was me that dragged my family headlong into it. People still don't speak to me, they speak to my mum or my sister and act like I don't exist. 

The thing that set me off was about training, actually. We were talking about ramps in shows and my sister commented that it is very bad practise to physically lean/loom over a dog. Cue the 'but x does it and he's shown dogs for 4,000 years!!1!' comments. My sister pointed out that most judges in a show ring don't know the first thing about dog behaviour/body language (and gave the example of our first bitch, who stopped showing for 7 years because of a dumb ass judge). And the show people got really offended, saying my sister has some gall and these people have owned dogs for 14 million years so obviously they know dog behaviour.... because of course, all dog owners know dog behaviour, which is why you never, ever have problem dogs.  And why show dogs are always so calm and well behaved! 

But yeah, something that really annoyed me was them saying that if your dog shies away when a person looms over them, then they have no place in the show ring. Which is ridiculous. Or that if your dog is reactive or doesn't like other dogs they have no place in the show ring. Which is funny because my Champion bitch and the her two Multi-Champion offspring are all reactive, dislike other dogs and dislike being loomed over.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I feel that way about old people at work - just remember - soon they will be retired or in this case dead. They literally MUST give way, eventually.



The problem is that they will be giving way to other people who, by that time, will have themselves become old.

When you get old, you are vulnerable: your body and mind don't work the way they always have, and you feel insecure. So you defend yourself by being stubborn, crabby, and closed to new ideas that confuse and frighten you. You loudly assert that _your_ opinion is the right one _because of_ your age. I believe my character is like my body and my mind: it needs to be kept flexible by exercising it daily, the more so as I age. I struggle daily with my inner curmudgeon and, as anyone who has followed my posts can attest, I frequently lose. But it keeps me busy in my retirement.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Men who claim to "love women", but when they talk about how they think of us it's clear that they hate everything about us except our bodies (assuming those bodies are stereotypically attractive, of course). At least the MGTOW set are honest about it.


----------



## DragonFly

squeezablysoft said:


> Men who claim to "love women", but when they talk about how they think of us it's clear that they hate everything about us except our bodies (assuming those bodies are stereotypically attractive, of course). At least the MGTOW set are honest about it.



You got me.... help. MGTOW can I get a definition of that acronym pretty please?


----------



## squeezablysoft

MGTOW=Men Going Their Own Way. Basically it's when a guy decides he's had it with women and commits himself to being single indefinitely.


----------



## DragonFly

squeezablysoft said:


> MGTOW=Men Going Their Own Way. Basically it's when a guy decides he's had it with women and commits himself to being single indefinitely.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The problem is that they will be giving way to other people who, by that time, will have themselves become old.
> 
> When you get old, you are vulnerable: your body and mind don't work the way they always have, and you feel insecure. So you defend yourself by being stubborn, crabby, and closed to new ideas that confuse and frighten you. You loudly assert that _your_ opinion is the right one _because of_ your age. I believe my character is like my body and my mind: it needs to be kept flexible by exercising it daily, the more so as I age. I struggle daily with my inner curmudgeon and, as anyone who has followed my posts can attest, I frequently lose. But it keeps me busy in my retirement.



Very true, sir! I meant it more from the perspective of 'hang on, it WILL get better if you stay', but you are right. 

The world loopy is describing is a world where people lift their dogs up by their necks, snap them in the throat with the leash, knee them violently to get them to stand, and do other horrible things. Even those who are not actively abusive still do things that are likely to cause dog fear and aggression (staring, looming over them, allowing their dogs to be crowded by other hormone fuelled dogs). These people control the sport with an iron fist, and actively seek to kick people who do not cower straight out of the sport. They collude with judges and other breeders to make an impenetrable wall of anger, hate, and intolerance. In my opinion this behaviour isn't because of their age; it is because of the way they were raised. 

For example, these people honestly believe you CANNOT teach a dog to sit or it will NEVER be able to do show handling. Ironically, the aussie is a working breed; my breeder still sighs in love about this show in the USA where an aussie trotted up, straight from herding cattle, shook of the dust, got in the conformation ring, and scored well - then left the ring to go straight into the obedience ring where it did sits and downs. The fact that my dogs know hundreds of commands, compete in dock diving, scent work, agility, obedience, etc etc etc - AND are able to show stack on command _does _feel them with fear. I think this fear exists regardless of their age, because they have proof they are dead wrong. Though being older certainly does not help. 

But for people who want to stay in the sport, you can either join them, get the hell out, or stand for your morals. Younger folk like loops and I need to stand our ground and be unremittingly cheerful, positive, patient, and supportive of each other so that WE can influence future generations, being the support network for others too fearful to stand alone. When I got into showing I was ripped apart and ripped down by a dozen people, I was told my dogs were terrible. When I started performance sports, I was told my reactive dog was terrible. I held my ground, and now, when the new generation of people want to compete, I make sure I am there to support them. I've had students literally break down in tears because after years of being told their dog was crap because it hated other dogs, they trained with me, took their dogs to a trial, and WON. 

As for work - I know I intimidate the hell out of people, regardless of age. Mostly because I am really good at my job and not afraid to do what is right I've had older people basically tell me straight out that I would NEVER make it. I never fought back, because the truth was that they would be gone soon. They had reached the pinnacle of their career years ago, whereas this job was just a stepping stone for me. Trying to change their minds would be useless; it was about navigating around and bypassing them with tact. Part of what enabled me to keep that calm was understanding that their career would be sun setting in half a decade, and their clouds couldn't dampen me forever. It's like having an abusive parent, and looking forward to your emancipation with determined resolve/the mindset of' this can't happen forever'.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The world loopy is describing is a world where people lift their dogs up by their necks, snap them in the throat with the leash, knee them violently to get them to stand, and do other horrible things. Even those who are not actively abusive still do things that are likely to cause dog fear and aggression (staring, looming over them, allowing their dogs to be crowded by other hormone fuelled dogs). These people control the sport with an iron fist, and actively seek to kick people who do not cower straight out of the sport. They collude with judges and other breeders to make an impenetrable wall of anger, hate, and intolerance. In my opinion this behaviour isn't because of their age; it is because of the way they were raised.
> 
> For example, these people honestly believe you CANNOT teach a dog to sit or it will NEVER be able to do show handling. Ironically, the aussie is a working breed; my breeder still sighs in love about this show in the USA where an aussie trotted up, straight from herding cattle, shook of the dust, got in the conformation ring, and scored well - then left the ring to go straight into the obedience ring where it did sits and downs. The fact that my dogs know hundreds of commands, compete in dock diving, scent work, agility, obedience, etc etc etc - AND are able to show stack on command _does _feel them with fear. I think this fear exists regardless of their age, because they have proof they are dead wrong. Though being older certainly does not help.
> 
> But for people who want to stay in the sport, you can either join them, get the hell out, or stand for your morals. Younger folk like loops and I need to stand our ground and be unremittingly cheerful, positive, patient, and supportive of each other so that WE can influence future generations, being the support network for others too fearful to stand alone. When I got into showing I was ripped apart and ripped down by a dozen people, I was told my dogs were terrible. When I started performance sports, I was told my reactive dog was terrible. I held my ground, and now, when the new generation of people want to compete, I make sure I am there to support them. I've had students literally break down in tears because after years of being told their dog was crap because it hated other dogs, they trained with me, took their dogs to a trial, and WON.
> 
> As for work - I know I intimidate the hell out of people, regardless of age. Mostly because I am really good at my job and not afraid to do what is right I've had older people basically tell me straight out that I would NEVER make it. I never fought back, because the truth was that they would be gone soon. They had reached the pinnacle of their career years ago, whereas this job was just a stepping stone for me. Trying to change their minds would be useless; it was about navigating around and bypassing them with tact. Part of what enabled me to keep that calm was understanding that their career would be sun setting in half a decade, and their clouds couldn't dampen me forever. It's like having an abusive parent, and looking forward to your emancipation with determined resolve/the mindset of' this can't happen forever'.



This is a wise person. Would someone please rep her for me?


----------



## LeoGibson

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is a wise person. Would someone please rep her for me?



Repped her.


----------



## loopytheone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is a wise person. Would someone please rep her for me?



I got her too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Aww thanks guys 

Ps i love the advice i get fron older folk...they have so much wisdom (my favourite was my 64 yr old director smiling and leaning back in his chair and reminding me "it's just a job...don't kill yourself over it.")


----------



## loopytheone

My boss suspending a kid basically because of hearsay and gossip, which had opened my eyes up to many other things at work.

I don't think I want to be a part of sunday's at the farm anymore. I love it, but I can't sit back and allow ableism, sexism and bullying to be encouraged and supported by the management and say nothing. Especially as we market ourselves on being a place especially for disabled and autistic people to work.

Going to have a really good talk with my boss later. I consider him a friend but yeah, no, I don't want any of this.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Abiding to your ethics keeps you sane! Are you doing it this weekend?


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Abiding to your ethics keeps you sane! Are you doing it this weekend?



Yep, tomorrow morning we have a meeting. I've been so anxious I've been ill all week but man, I'm gonna stand up for what is right.


----------



## loopytheone

Meeting went well, guys. Turns out I'd been given some false information and when my boss explained everything to me fully I understood the situation better. I'm really glad I had that meeting though and that I chose to tackle the situation head on. 

Thankfully for me, my boss is very gentle and understanding. He's absolutely restored my faith in him too, which is wonderful as I consider him a friend.


----------



## Tad

Yay, Loopy ^^^^^^ (great that you made the meeting happen, and great that things worked out well.)


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> Meeting went well, guys. Turns out I'd been given some false information and when my boss explained everything to me fully I understood the situation better. I'm really glad I had that meeting though and that I chose to tackle the situation head on.
> 
> Thankfully for me, my boss is very gentle and understanding. He's absolutely restored my faith in him too, which is wonderful as I consider him a friend.




I'm so glad it turned out well. Confronting a superior at work is not at all any easy thing to do. I'm sure that your boss also appreciates that you chose to speak with him directly about it instead of just leaving or not giving him a chance to explain.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yay loops!!!!


----------



## Tad

I was supposed to be receiving severance pay from my former employer until a bit into November, but the expected deposit didn't happen on Friday. I knew that they had furloughed the remaining employees, so I wrote to the CFO to ask if the non-payment had been intentional or accidental (they held off payroll and forgot that it included severance, or something like that).

Nope, not accidental. They are basically broke, might be filing for bankruptcy, and have no intention of paying what is still owed :-(

So now I have to find a labour lawyer and see if there is anything I can do. I'm pretty sure that the exercise will just cost me money without ever recouping anything, but I figure it is important to try.

It doesn't surprise me that I'm getting screwed -- when they offered the severance being paid over time rather than a lump sum I figured that this was a risk. But I wish they'd informed those of us who were still supposed to be getting severance pay, and I'm annoyed about the legal hassle that I should go through. And of course I'd like to have the remaining roughly quarter year of salary equivalent.

Blah!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Go Class action, maybe? 

So sorry to hear that


----------



## Tad

I think only one other person is apt to still be owed significant money. But I should contact him.

ETA: I also now rather desperately want to achieve food coma status so that I my brain will stop churning around this thought. Or possibly dive into a junky novel or play a bunch of fast paced video games, but I'm pretty sure that the food coma is my preferred choice right now.


----------



## MattB

Sorry to hear about that Tad, I got downsized (figuratively, not literally) on July 1st and received a decent package that has given me the summer off, plus extra time to re-evaluate what I want to do next. Anyone who remembers my old posts about my job should know there was no sadness when it happened. A lot happened in the last year or so since I disappeared from Dims, and one thing was something I expected a long time ago. The company got sold earlier this year to a massive corp who said that "nothing would change for the foreseeable future", with the predictable results.

Anyways, back on topic. What's pissing me off today is caffeine withdrawal. Ever since I've been off, my immune system has been out of whack so I'm trying to readjust everything. I even had a summer cold a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tad

Matt, sounded from all that you'd written that you were maybe ready for something fresh? I know I was, and I should have looked sooner ... part of what had kept me hanging on at the old place was the idea of how much severance they'd owe me, and how I could probably bank a lot of it once I found another job. Well, I think I doubled up for about three weeks, which was not worth how long I hung on, I think, but what is done is done. My only real regret is that being under the gun for finding a new job, I accepted something something out in the Kanata North Industrial Park, which is is not only much farther of a commute but is also a pretty boring, sterile, place. I've been spoiled for the last ten years by being able to go out the building at lunch and actually having stuff around me, not just parking lots and office buildings (and one strip mall)


----------



## MattB

Yeah, maybe I should have left sooner. I left on good terms, got recommendations, etc. I'm ready for the change finally, but I really wanted to take advantage of the freedom for awhile as it may well be my last chance to take time off before retiring someday. Not a great summer to be off, but other than a few hiccups here and there I have been able to get a lot of stuff around the house done. 

I can't rule out staying in my industry as that would be foolish, but I'm really craving something different.


----------



## Tad

The good news is that there seems to be a fair bit of hiring going on around the city. Not trusting all these new fangled job summarizing sites, I also looked at every company in Kanata North Industrial Park, and if they did anything that seemed like it might have a job for me I went looking for the careers page on their website. A couple didn't have such a page, but the rest all did and only one did not have at least one position listed. They weren't all good positions, or of interest to me, but the contrast to the last time I was hunting in 2005 was dramatic (nobody wanted to openly admit to hiring or they'd get avalanched by applications). 

(I did also go through the new fangled careers sites, Linkedin, etc, but it was a position I identified by the method above that I ended up taking)


----------



## ODFFA

My enabler-mother is driving me absolutely, stark-raving nuts. On Thursday night, she has a big fight with the Old Man about how things simply can't go on this way. She tells him that she's going to an Al-Anon meeting with me and my grandmother on Sunday. This fight has been had so many times. Nothing changes.

Then, on Friday, she hides all the alcohol and threatens to monitor him as he quits cold-turkey. Brightest idea I've ever heard. He pretends to quit. Zero withdrawal. It's magic, didn't you know. She didn't even monitor him worth a damn.

Today, they go out to a WINE FARM and both get plastered. IF she even goes to this Al-Anon meeting tomorrow, she'll probably be all "woe is me." 

It's incredible. The woman is an absolute ninja at mental acrobatics. I'd be laughing my ass off at the ludicrousness if I weren't so utterly exasperated.


----------



## DragonFly

I'm ready for fall but I am pissed summer has passed so quickly. I'm being forced to move so I will be unsettled during my time of the year..... Halloween is my favorite and this year will mark a full year without my guy.


----------



## Tad

Sorry that you are having to move at this point. Here's hoping that the season helps make the move more invigorating than draining.


----------



## Kompliziert

I'm pissed off that my ******* ex-landlord refuses to give me any of my deposit back after he bought the place, forced us out, and then never contacted us ever. He wrote up some ******** charges and then sent a flippant, snarky e-mail only after I threatened to bring it to court if he didn't contact me back. What a ******* *******!!! Buhhh!


----------



## Kompliziert

DragonFly said:


> I'm ready for fall but I am pissed summer has passed so quickly. I'm being forced to move so I will be unsettled during my time of the year..... Halloween is my favorite and this year will mark a full year without my guy.


I'm sorry you have to go through that, having to move against your will sucks!!!  I just had to go through it and it ended up costing me an arm and a leg, took my small savings fund and maxed out my credit card while only putting me under so much stress that I ended up losing my job.  

I hope things go very smoothly and fortunately for you during this stressful time. I hope there will be some silver linings for you; with me, I now live in a place that is waaay more beautiful and awesome, and I'm happy to come home every day. :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Kompliziert said:


> I'm pissed off that my ******* ex-landlord refuses to give me any of my deposit back after he bought the place, forced us out, and then never contacted us ever. He wrote up some ******** charges and then sent a flippant, snarky e-mail only after I threatened to bring it to court if he didn't contact me back. What a ******* *******!!! Buhhh!



I dont know about Fla. but in Tx. it is against the law for a landlord to take your deposit without giving you an itemized accounting of what it was used for and why. In Tx. a landlord cannot charge you for anything considered normal wear and tear such as new paint or carpets. Only for legit damages to the property. Im currently engaged in a legal issue with my former landlord over just that. He doesnt realize the rules here are different than they are in his home country. Hell find out very soon though!!


----------



## ODFFA

I'm pissed at a certain fluffy Mr Frankie because he asked me to cash him ousside and now he's refusing to come back in. Excuse me, sir, it's 3 AM. Some of us need to be up again at 6.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Matt, sounded from all that you'd written that you were maybe ready for something fresh? I know I was, and I should have looked sooner ... part of what had kept me hanging on at the old place was the idea of how much severance they'd owe me, and how I could probably bank a lot of it once I found another job. Well, I think I doubled up for about three weeks, which was not worth how long I hung on, I think, but what is done is done. My only real regret is that being under the gun for finding a new job, I accepted something something out in the Kanata North Industrial Park, which is is not only much farther of a commute but is also a pretty boring, sterile, place. I've been spoiled for the last ten years by being able to go out the building at lunch and actually having stuff around me, not just parking lots and office buildings (and one strip mall)



Ah, Kanata North, soulless home of the IT worker drones! 

But, there are lots of well-paid jobs, so ....

Are you driving to work, Tad, or taking the bus, or doing the long-haul bicycle paths?


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> I'm pissed at a certain fluffy Mr Frankie because he asked me to cash him ousside and now he's refusing to come back in. Excuse me, sir, it's 3 AM. Some of us need to be up again at 6.



He looks like a trouble maker.


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> Ah, Kanata North, soulless home of the IT worker drones!
> 
> But, there are lots of well-paid jobs, so ....
> 
> Are you driving to work, Tad, or taking the bus, or doing the long-haul bicycle paths?



Correct, and correct.

And yes, yes, and yes (so far biking 2-3 days a week, sometimes biking one way and using rack-and-roll to bus the other way, occasionally just taking the bus, and driving 1-2 days a week). 

As the weather gets colder and they take the bike racks off the buses, the biking will fade out for the season, and I'll have to make the hard decision on how much I bus vs how much I drive. 
- Since I'm going against the worst of the traffic flows I can generally drive in 20 minutes, while the bus is a ten minute walk and forty minute bus ride plus any waiting time, so the car is a lot faster.
- The car gives me somewhat more flexibility in my timing, although there are fairly regular buses for me.
- I figure driving costs me 3-3.50 in gas, plus car wear and tear, while going by single rides costs 6.70 for the day. So the car is some amount cheaper, (less so if I take the bus every day and get a monthly pass)
- I don't particularly enjoy driving, I don't like being a wasteful single driver commuter, and _loathe_ sitting in traffic. On the other hand I enjoy the walk to/from the transitway and once on the bus I can read, doze, people-watch, or read Dimensions on my phone -- all things I enjoy!

Most likely I'll take the bus on bad weather days when traffic will be a mess, and a day or two in a week otherwise, and drive the rest. But no final decision yet.


----------



## Crumbling

odffa said:


> cash him ousside]




how bow wow?


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> He looks like a trouble maker.





Crumbling said:


> how bow wow?



You guessed it. And of course the internet fame has gone completely to his head. Matter of fact, the little shit's keeping me up right now. Should've never given him this platform.


----------



## agouderia

ODFFA said:


> You guessed it. And of course the internet fame has gone completely to his head. Matter of fact, the little shit's keeping me up right now. Should've never given him this platform.



The problem always is - if you're that cute, you can pull of anything.

Ask our former cat.


----------



## Tad

Wife is at home dealing with new windows being installed. Sales guy had come, figured out how the installation would be handled and done initial measurements. Follow up measuring guy had come and re-measured everything. 

Installers come and conclude that the installation can't be done in the way that was planned, the 95 year old, ~4" wide solid wood trim around the windows has to be pried off (destroying it in the process), and one of the windows is mis-sized.

ETA: and of course the rain that was supposed to be a possibility starting mid-afternoon started mid-morning instead, delaying a lot of the window work probably. Driving me to distraction being at work instead of at home to see how things are going. I know I wouldn't be of any help or change anything, my wife has this all in hand, but still, grmphlaggle!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Were they like oh it will be $$$$ extra?


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Correct, and correct.
> 
> And yes, yes, and yes (so far biking 2-3 days a week, sometimes biking one way and using rack-and-roll to bus the other way, occasionally just taking the bus, and driving 1-2 days a week).
> 
> As the weather gets colder and they take the bike racks off the buses, the biking will fade out for the season, and I'll have to make the hard decision on how much I bus vs how much I drive.
> - Since I'm going against the worst of the traffic flows I can generally drive in 20 minutes, while the bus is a ten minute walk and forty minute bus ride plus any waiting time, so the car is a lot faster.
> - The car gives me somewhat more flexibility in my timing, although there are fairly regular buses for me.
> - I figure driving costs me 3-3.50 in gas, plus car wear and tear, while going by single rides costs 6.70 for the day. So the car is some amount cheaper, (less so if I take the bus every day and get a monthly pass)
> - I don't particularly enjoy driving, I don't like being a wasteful single driver commuter, and _loathe_ sitting in traffic. On the other hand I enjoy the walk to/from the transitway and once on the bus I can read, doze, people-watch, or read Dimensions on my phone -- all things I enjoy!



$3-3.50 in gas, so double that for wear/tear/depreciation on the car, making the bus and the car about the same price. (Are you getting free parking at work?? I notice you don't quote a parking charge. Benefit of working at a company so far out in the 'burbs?)

If you rarely or never drove to work, you could cut your car insurance cost (probably in half), by having the car only insured for leisure - but that would cut your flexibility too.

And I have to agree that sitting in traffic is such a waste of time, when one could be reading/studying/dozing/planning/people watching/doing crossword puzzles on the bus!


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> $3-3.50 in gas, so double that for wear/tear/depreciation on the car, making the bus and the car about the same price. (Are you getting free parking at work?? I notice you don't quote a parking charge. Benefit of working at a company so far out in the 'burbs?)
> 
> If you rarely or never drove to work, you could cut your car insurance cost (probably in half), by having the car only insured for leisure - but that would cut your flexibility too.
> 
> And I have to agree that sitting in traffic is such a waste of time, when one could be reading/studying/dozing/planning/people watching/doing crossword puzzles on the bus!



Nobody pays for parking out here. (and the parking lots are generally much larger than they need to be, too. The amount of asphalt over what could be green space really bugs me.) Which of course just encourages more car commuting (and given the back-ups on March Road .... they should stop encouraging that)

I've not actually told my insurance agent about the change of work situation -- it has been so long since I drove to work with any frequency that I'd actually forgotten all about that. Oops! Well, I can claim with some justice that so far that I'm not regularly driving. But I will get on that.

Were my trip reversed it would include a lot more traffic jams and likely some sort of fee for parking, and the bus would be a slam dunk better solution. Right now I want it to be the better solution, but I feel like I have to add quite a bit of 'public good' to the equation to make it tip to the bus's favour :-/


----------



## ODFFA

The institution I'm looking to study at part-time next year has an absolutely horrible track record when it comes to responding to queries from (prospective) students. The phone just rings, plus they've managed to ignore 2 emails and a Whatsapp from me. Their Facebook page is littered with people complaining about this. And they're essentially my only option in Cape Town for what I want to study. 

I can't resist the temptation to say.... this feels all too South African


----------



## DragonFly

There are bees in my apartment - I am torn about smashing them with a broom or being a kind gentle person and shooing them out the door.... The broom is winning.


----------



## lucca23v2

I swear this new is going to be the death of me. I don't even have the time to chat on here anymore.[emoji36]

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> I swear this new is going to be the death of me. I don't even have the time to chat on here anymore.[emoji36]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



We miss you! Boo to the busy-busy-job!

(that said, work changes are probably about to impact my Dimensions time too :-( )


----------



## lucca23v2

I miss you guys too!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## squeezablysoft

The brain-dead mindless repetition that "thin=healthy"
always. Seriously, have you ever heard or seen the phrase "getting healthy" used to mean anything other than losing weight? And "eating better" never means eating in a way that brings joy to one's life or represents a good relationship with food, rarely does it even mean better quality of food or better balanced meals, nope all "eating better" boils down to 9 times out of 10 is simply eating fewer calories. Think about all the different diets out there, the various things ppl put themselves through to "get healthy": Eliminating entire food groups from one's diet, obsessively tracking,
counting and recording every calorie consumed, living in a state of chronic hunger for so long that the ability to even interpret the body's hunger and fullness signals is lost, liquid diets, restricting calories so severely that one's metabolism believes a famine is occurring and adjusts accordingly, fasting for hours or days or weeks,
HAVING ONE'S BODY SLICED OPEN AND THE STOMACH CUT IN FREAKING PIECES! Now think about how ppl react if a person who's already very thin does these things. One person's eating disorder is another person's "healthy lifestyle",
no?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

squeezablysoft said:


> One person's eating disorder is another person's "healthy lifestyle",
> no?



'Health', like 'God' is a term that has no generally agreed-on definition: you can use it to mean practically anything. This promotes many stimulating arguments which produce more heat than light.


----------



## loopytheone

I've had to really think and define for myself what I consider healthy eating/lifestyle over the past few years. I actually used to have an eating disorder and I'm not going to lie, even though it was about six years ago now I'm only just starting to get over the physical health consequences of it.

For me, healthy eating means more fresh stuff, especially fruit and vegetables and nuts and less processed sugars. It means drinking more fluids and making sure that I eat at least three meals a day. I actually eat more food in terms of volume eating this way but all my blood test results show that my body loves me for it.


----------



## RentonBob

I went to the Honda dealer near me because the radio in my car died. Honda always seems to put these really weird radio setups in their cars. I asked how much it would be to have the radio replaced and the guy told me the radio alone would be over $1000 for just a simple radio/CD player... WTF!

I took it to a business that does car radio installs near me and while I had to have the radio installed in a different compartment with a kit it was only $250 all included.

What a racket Honda has going on...


----------



## Am Jim

RentonBob said:


> I went to the Honda dealer near me because the radio in my car died. Honda always seems to put these really weird radio setups in their cars. I asked how much it would be to have the radio replaced and the guy told me the radio alone would be over $1000 for just a simple radio/CD player... WTF!
> 
> I took it to a business that does car radio installs near me and while I had to have the radio installed in a different compartment with a kit it was only $250 all included.
> 
> What a racket Honda has going on...



How does it sound compared to the factory setup?


----------



## RentonBob

Am Jim said:


> How does it sound compared to the factory setup?


It sounds just fine. No issues at all


----------



## Am Jim

RentonBob said:


> It sounds just fine. No issues at all



Glad to hear you got it working and saved a bunch of money.


----------



## DragonFly

I am unhappy with the current state of communication in the digital world. Hey Hi How U and How many donuts can u eat. Are not ways to begin conversations. Just saying... I think I may be getting old.


----------



## LeoGibson

DragonFly said:


> I am unhappy with the current state of communication in the digital world. “Hey” “Hi” “How U” and “How many donuts can u eat”. Are not ways to begin conversations. Just saying... I think I may be getting old.



Strangely I’m ok with how many donuts can you eat. I’d say I’m good for between 6-8 in one pop. How about you?


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> Strangely Im ok with how many donuts can you eat. Id say Im good for between 6-8 in one pop. How about you?



Doughnuts over here generally come in packs of 5 so that is my limit whether I want it to be or not.


----------



## squeezablysoft

You could always get more than 1 pack of doughnuts.  I could prolly manage at least a dozen myself, especially the yeast kind with icing. :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

loopytheone said:


> Doughnuts over here generally come in packs of 5 so that is my limit whether I want it to be or not.



Christmas is coming: hint, loudly and frequently, how much you want a deep-fat fryer. Then go online to allrecipes.com and download whichever doughnut recipe takes your fancy! :eat2:


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Christmas is coming: hint, loudly and frequently, how much you want a deep-fat fryer. Then go online to allrecipes.com and download whichever doughnut recipe takes your fancy! :eat2:



Based on her posts about other household mishaps a deep fryer may not be a good idea for our loopey...


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Based on her posts about other household mishaps a deep fryer may not be a good idea for our loopey...



Hahaha, gee, thanks Dwes!  I'm never going to live down setting fire to a microwave, am I? :doh:


----------



## fatgrllvr

DragonFly said:


> I am unhappy with the current state of communication in the digital world. Hey Hi How U and How many donuts can u eat. Are not ways to begin conversations. Just saying... I think I may be getting old.



There's a lot of that going around (getting old, I mean). Sometimes the use of shortcuts and jargon can make a message incomprehensible, at least to me. Also, those kids should stay the hell off my lawn.


----------



## DragonFly

fatgrllvr said:


> There's a lot of that going around (getting old, I mean). Sometimes the use of shortcuts and jargon can make a message incomprehensible, at least to me. Also, those kids should stay the hell off my lawn.



I so get this!!!!! I agree stay off my lawn 
View attachment B5B7980D-A71D-4254-A1D5-D3768325F287.jpeg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> I so get this!!!!! I agree stay off my lawn
> View attachment 128299


 
I don't know why that was so funny to me, but it made me spit my drink out lol!


----------



## FreeThinker

loopytheone said:


> Hahaha, gee, thanks Dwes!  I'm never going to live down setting fire to a microwave, am I? :doh:



Um...I started a stovetop fire when I was boiling water for tea. :blink: 

So don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm an excellent microwave chef, I did have a vacuum cleaner explode while I was using it once though. Clearly a sign the good Lord did not intend for me to do housework.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm an excellent microwave chef, I did have a vacuum cleaner explode while I was using it once though. Clearly a sign the good Lord did not intend for me to do housework.



Or possibly He wanted to introduce you to the broom. A lady I know assures me that brooms not only help with housework, but are also useful for transportation.


----------



## loopytheone

I have never owned a vacuum cleaner, I'm terrified of them. I do sweep and mop my entire flat every week though.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

loopytheone said:


> I have never owned a vacuum cleaner, I'm terrified of them.



You're in good company, Loopy. I once puppy-sat a thoroughly charming bulldog named Barney, who would dive under the couch in terror at the sight of a vacuum cleaner. He would also, for reasons I did not inquire about, do the same thing if you made the sign of the cross at him.


----------



## loopytheone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You're in good company, Loopy. I once puppy-sat a thoroughly charming bulldog named Barney, who would dive under the couch in terror at the sight of a vacuum cleaner. He would also, for reasons I did not inquire about, do the same thing if you made the sign of the cross at him.



I always got shepherded out of the room with the dogs whenever vacuuming was occurring at my mum's place. We would all be put in the back room with the door shut and the radio on, occasionally with the cat as well if she was in the way!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

One of my professors can't read and gave me a mark i am displeased with - mostly because his comments make no sense and are RUDE. To give context about how illiterate and idiotic this guy is, this was a question of his "Self-Serving Bias: Why do we have a self-serving bias? Why are we more likely to attribute our behaviour to situational causes? Who do we observe in the most situations over time?"

Who do we observe in the most situations over time? This isn't even a sentence, and makes NO sense in the context of the textbook, because it says self-serving bias crosses culture. 

The mark isn't BAD but i don't know how much I should fight it, but it really upset me because it makes no sense. Now I am full of rage and I am supposed to be winding down for bed, but instead I'll probably end up rage working into the right. I hate fighting, but his feedback made so little sense in the context of my work that I am afraid my next mark will be even worse.

AND my SAD hit, so as I'm trying to vent to my hubby I can't even get the damn words out properly!!!! ARGHHH!!

I'm fine. I'm fine. *straightens the desk she flipped in rage*


----------



## Tad

It looks like the sort of question where you aren't supposed to think, but just regurgitate simplistic answers? Like "Who do we observe in the most situations over time? One's self." ? (except I suppose he also wants some minimum word count in the answer?)


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> One of my professors can't read and ...



Even though I wouldn't have necessarily expected it from a professor - people not reading and correctly processing what they read is increasingly driving me crazy too.

Be it the bill over the wrong time frame - because they had not read about the change. Or health insurance refusing to reimburse something - because they are frazzled about a new address, don't notice it's the same doc, same procedure they've been reimbursing for 10 years :doh:.

I sometimes wonder whether digitalization - with more text in all imaginable language available at one click than ever before in human history - isn't actually making people less literate.
If you look at even reknown newspaper sights - most of all will not only offer you a text article - but also the synopsis of its content as a video. Which always pops up first . When I go to a newspaper sight, I want to READ information, not be pestered by little videos. 
But it seems more and more people are falling for the fast-food-information: everything spelled out, undercomplex and easy to consume. And are no longer able to process something in writing with a more complex informational set-up.

By the way - this is not age related. My personal micro-census contains a handful of old people (70+) who have mastered the basics of digital technologies and now can only deal with clip-information.

Back to the OP - imo it should be a given that anybody who ever received the title professor should be able to handle texts.

So bon courage - you'll survive him too.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'm with you all on the frustration of living in an increasingly (and ironically, considering that with the internet, email and texting everyone "reads"
more than ever nowadays) illiterate world. Now I will admit I can be a bit long winded at times, but I posted a comment to a news article recently and got a reply that basically said "nobody cares enough about your opinion to read the 6 paragraphs you just wasted your time posting". Ok, so the article probably didn't need a double-spaced page and a half of my commentary, but at least I really thought the issue through instead of the majority of the commentators who basically posted some one sentence version of either "I agree with the subject of the article, she's awesome!" or "Stupid &&^$#ing piece of [email protected]#+=&=+$!!!1!!!11!!!" It wasn't even like my post was rendered difficult to read by bad spelling or grammar or being an unparagraphed Great Wall of Text.

I also recently read an article that said something to the effect of "you are wasting your time writing out long, detailed bios and information about yourself on your dating profiles, since nobody bothers to read them and strictly swipe right or left based solely on your pics". This bugged me because I'm always extremely impressed with people who actually write something in their profiles, even when I don't necessarily agree with what they're saying (having said that, I admit my Feabie profile is pretty,
well feeble when it comes to text and much more complete in the photo section, I need to fix this).

It definitely feels like we're living in a "TL,DR world". And don't even get me started on how every other article on even reputable news sites seems riddled with typos and basic grammatical errors.


----------



## Tad

Work has been occupying my mind in the evenings (and if waking up in the night then too) all week. REALLY hate when that happens.


----------



## loopytheone

Vet's being morons. Not only did I know more about guinea pigs than she did - I had to explain that I was concerned about upper respiratory infection and which antibiotics to give - but she decided to fat shame my guinea pig. 

Like, seriously, Meg is a big pig. But this vet spent the first ten minutes examining and holding her, gushing about how great condition she is in and how healthy she is. Then they weighed her, and because she's 100 g heavier than they said she should be, apparently she's going to get diabetes and a shortened lifespan. 

Apparently I need to feed her less treats and carrots. ...despite the fact that they very rarely get fruit or treats and don't really like carrots anyway. It is her daughter, Missy, that eats all the sweets things anyway, Meg is more interested in hay and lettuce. Like, I'm not starving Meg just because she's overall big. Like, Missy is 150 grams lighter than Meg but eats way more (Missy is my little gannet) and is just generally a lot smaller than Meg. It's dumb to expect Meg to be the same weight as her daughter when even her head is twice the size. 

The female guinea pigs at the farm range from 900-1250 grams. Missy is 1050, Meg is 1200. Meg is a big guinea pig in general, but not unusually big. It's so dumb.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Fat shaming a guinea pig is about as sensible as trying to drown a fish.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Why not height shame giraffes while they're at it? :doh:


----------



## Tad

On top of all the usual crap at work I'm now coordinating a fairly huge project to clean up, fill-in, and transfer all of my companies product information to our new corporate overlords. I've ended up working on the monster schedule (~500 tasks) at home in the evenings and on the weekend because it is hard to carve out enough time during the work day.

That isn't what is pissing me off. That is stuff that happens sometimes with work.

What is pissing me off is that as a result I let myself slack off on the ironing, and now I'm wearing trousers from deep in the back of my closet that make me wonder why I ever thought buying something so high waisted was a good idea with my belly-centric shape? They are too tight when I'm sitting down, fall down when I stand up, don't look good on me, and they are going to be pissing me off all day.

And when I get home they are going into the donations bin, and I will do some ironing


----------



## Tad

here we go, about to get the new locked-down laptop from the new corporate overlords, will have to see whether I can still get here or not from work after -- and if I can I probably shouldn't with their network policies. So phone access it shall mostly be ... sigh. Been a good 20 or so year run with being able to easily pop in from work when I need a break.

ETA: stay of execution for a while, we are still logging in through our old network for the most part, so most of the time things continue as they had previously been. Eventually things will swap over, but not just yet


----------



## FreeThinker

Reminds me of my brother's overlords. No shorts. No making toast even though there's a toaster in the lunch room. 

There's more, but it's so ridiculous I can't remember it all. 

Judging by the silly links he sends me during office hours, no Internet restrictions, though.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

FreeThinker said:


> Reminds me of my brother's overlords. No shorts. No making toast even though there's a toaster in the lunch room.
> 
> There's more, but it's so ridiculous I can't remember it all.



In my experience, "the administrative mind" is an oxymoron. Every time I have gone to a doctor's office, I have been required to complete a questionnaire, on which the first three questions are: #1 Name, #2 Date of Birth, #3 Age. I always hope the person who makes out the questionnaire is not the person who keeps the books.


----------



## Crumbling

Dr. Feelgood said:


> In my experience, "the administrative mind" is an oxymoron. Every time I have gone to a doctor's office, I have been required to complete a questionnaire, on which the first three questions are: #1 Name, #2 Date of Birth, #3 Age. I always hope the person who makes out the questionnaire is not the person who keeps the books.




It does depend on your frames of reference. If you travel any amount of time in the TARDIS... your age will be out of sync with your date of birth.
this is the kind of thing The Doctor might want to keep track of.


----------



## Tad

I spoke too soon ... logged in today and am indeed blocked from Gmail, yahoo mail, Dimensions .... Basically anywhere they think we could easily export data through unauthorized channels or where the content is flagged as being inappropriate. Sigh.

Already had to do all the online training about protecting company IP and what is appropriate behaviour. Tomorrow we get to have a quarterly video address by one of the co-presidents. Never worked anywhere like this before, will have to see how long I hold up.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> I spoke too soon ... logged in today and am indeed blocked from Gmail, yahoo mail, Dimensions .... Basically anywhere they think we could easily export data through unauthorized channels or where the content is flagged as being inappropriate. Sigh.
> 
> Already had to do all the online training about protecting company IP and what is appropriate behaviour. Tomorrow we get to have a quarterly video address by one of the co-presidents. Never worked anywhere like this before, will have to see how long I hold up.


 
That stinks!  Glad I don't have to deal with that, yet anyways (fingers crossed).


----------



## squeezablysoft

I feel you on the overreaching overlords thing, I just left a Christian college after 1 year of strange rules like no listening to any kind of popular music or dating without a chaperone (not that I followed all the rules). Course I moved out of the dorm and back into my mom's house, so it's a bit of an out of the frying pan into the fire situation. She's not crazy conservative like my old school was though,
just a bit overprotective and seems to have trouble grasping or accepting that I'm 33 not 13.


----------



## hommecreux

I just recently moved home to go back to school SqeezeablySoft, I'm in the same situation. A VPN helps!


----------



## loopytheone

The bank just froze my debit card because I told them they had the wrong phone number registered. 

It's friday. I work saturday. I'm not going to be able to get any money until monday. The wankers at the bank are absolutely going to get it on monday, this is the second time this month they have done this.


----------



## fat hiker

loopytheone said:


> The bank just froze my debit card because I told them they had the wrong phone number registered.
> 
> It's friday. I work saturday. I'm not going to be able to get any money until monday. The wankers at the bank are absolutely going to get it on monday, this is the second time this month they have done this.



No customer service (even by phone) for the bank on Saturday?

How, how...... 20th century of them!!!!


----------



## loopytheone

fat hiker said:


> No customer service (even by phone) for the bank on Saturday?
> 
> How, how...... 20th century of them!!!!



They have a few hours of customer support on Saturdays, but I work Saturdays so I can't go into the bank then. They insist on seeing me in person anyway, rather than over the phone.


----------



## hommecreux

loopytheone said:


> They have a few hours of customer support on Saturdays, but I work Saturdays so I can't go into the bank then. They insist on seeing me in person anyway, rather than over the phone.



I use this bank called Simple Bank. EVERYTHING including signup is online, 24/7 customer service, and you can activate and deactivate your card on your phone. Maybe it might be worth looking in to? That and absolutely 0 fees, ever.


----------



## loopytheone

hommecreux said:


> I use this bank called Simple Bank. EVERYTHING including signup is online, 24/7 customer service, and you can activate and deactivate your card on your phone. Maybe it might be worth looking in to? That and absolutely 0 fees, ever.



I might consider something like that, except that I can't use phones at all and I tend to prefer not doing online banking. Also, I like the security of being with a well known bank. I just don't like it when they freeze my debit for no reason. :doh:


----------



## Yakatori

Why can you use phones? Is it due to a phobia or something like that?

Why is a corporate bank the only option? Don't you guys have Credit Unions in the UK as well?


----------



## ODFFA

I guess -- unless these chronic pain meds and other treatments start _markedly _improving my thoracic issues -- I can kiss needlework goodbye. No matter at which angle, it takes less than 5 minutes of trying for me to start squirming with discomfort and achiness.

I had so many badass projects lined up, and I had just bought a Morticia Addams chart that I was really excited about. It sounds very trivial and silly . . . but it had become my thing. A hobby that actually managed to relax me, a bunch of end products that I could litter my room with to remind me who I am and what I value.

It's maddening to have to sacrifice parts of yourself to chronic pain.


----------



## agouderia

Oh Odette - that sounds awful! Your needlework is adorable and it would be awful to give up something you cherish over agonizing health issues.

What is the exact diagnosis you've received? Next to pain meds - are you receiving any other treatment and physiotherapy?

Beterschap!


----------



## Tad

Odette, I wish we could all reach out to give you a hug right now, because I just don't have words that are right for this. So sorry that the pain is that bad.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My baby cat died a few weeks ago, horribly and unexpectedly. Death feicken suckkkss


----------



## Tad

Oh, that is awful, Xy. So sorry for all of you


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My baby cat died a few weeks ago, horribly and unexpectedly. Death feicken suckkkss



Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## MattB

Scammers pretending to be from Revenue Canada leaving threatening voicemails. Blocking their number just isn't satisfying enough, I want to taser them in the eyeballs.


----------



## ODFFA

My immune system. It's been toying with me a lot this year. Throat's starting to feel all inflamed. Uh-gain.


----------



## y2kboris1

True story. My wife two weeks ago when we were outside working out at the end of August, some asshole in our neighborhood actually had the gall to cat-call my wife. This douche drives up besides her while jogging and says something to the effect "Hey baby" and made the traditional wolf "arooooo" call and drove off. The bitter irony is they did when I was just going down a very small cul de sac because I like to extend the distance of my run a little by running the small side streets (she just runs the main route cause she's not at that level yet). I was gone for maybe 30 seconds and I hear about and am like "WTF!?!?" Some people; I live in a part of town where we have assholes and inbreds I swear.

In other not sooo serious news news my buddy Chuck and I at work tried to set up a RAID 6 Array on an Ubuntu 14.08 Server and the damn thing refuses to recognize the drive partitions. I'm about to throw the chassis clean across the office because GRUB refuses to install. Some days...


----------



## fat hiker

MattB said:


> Scammers pretending to be from Revenue Canada leaving threatening voicemails. Blocking their number just isn't satisfying enough, I want to taser them in the eyeballs.


I had three of those yesterday, from three different numbers - one local Ottawa, one Toronto, one overseas. But the recording they're using sounds like a cassette tape machine that's wearing out - the female voice actually warbled the way old cassette tapes used to !


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

The current scam in my area seems to be a letter, purporting to be from a company preparing to sue you, urging you to phone them and discuss it. But the letter is on plain paper, not company stationery, and nowhere in the letter is the company named. Besides, why would someone send you a letter telling you to call him when he could just pick up the phone? I can't believe anyone would fall for this. Yes, I can: this is Oklahoma.


----------



## BigElectricKat

If I get one more call from somebody with a really foreign accent (sounds like from India) who calls himself "Dan" or "James" but really sounds like his name could be (notice I said _could_) "Mohinder" or "Ranbir", asking if I want to eliminate my credit card debt, I'm going to have a freakin' fit!


----------



## LizzieJones

BigElectricKat said:


> If I get one more call from somebody with a really foreign accent (sounds like from India) who calls himself "Dan" or "James" but really sounds like his name could be (notice I said _could_) "Mohinder" or "Ranbir", asking if I want to eliminate my credit card debt, I'm going to have a freakin' fit!





Next time one of them call ask him if he's horny? 

I love messing with their heads when they call me ..... which is never nowadays. lol


----------



## BigElectricKat

LizzieJones said:


> Next time one of them call ask him if he's horny?
> 
> I love messing with their heads when they call me ..... which is never nowadays. lol


That may lead to an unwanted response!


----------



## LeoGibson

Ask him if he likes “bobs and vagene.”


----------



## ODFFA

I heard some #MeToo stories today that made my blood boil -- most of them occurring within my circle of family and friends and one of them involving the same man who had harassed me, only this happened years earlier. Makes me wonder who he harassed after me and that thought is driving me crazy. I no longer know anyone in the city where he lives (not CT, thank god!), so I can do nothing. But it makes me want to break everything.


----------



## Tad

Cancer.

(We got confirmation that my father's chemotherapy stopped working, cancer is spreading all through his body, and he isinow in the final weeks-to-months. I'm just a mess today.)


----------



## LeoGibson

I’m very sorry to hear that Tad. Lots of positive thoughts and prayers for your father and your whole family.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm so sorry for your loss. May you find comfort in the memories you shared with your father.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Cancer.
> 
> (We got confirmation that my father's chemotherapy stopped working, cancer is spreading all through his body, and he isinow in the final weeks-to-months. I'm just a mess today.)



*Huuuuuugs* God, Tad. So sorry you had to get such news. You're always such a voice of strength and reason around here. I hope the support you always give will be given to you a hundredfold in this time. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## agouderia

Oh Tad - cannot say, how sorry I am. 

Strength and patience for both of you & all in the family. May you find the best way of passing your time together.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Cancer.
> 
> (We got confirmation that my father's chemotherapy stopped working, cancer is spreading all through his body, and he isinow in the final weeks-to-months. I'm just a mess today.)


I am so sorry Tad.


----------



## Tad

Thank you all for the support, it truly does help.


----------



## Maize

Someone's been spamming all the forums on another site I'm on with personal ads looking for someone (male) with a "MAX age 18-22" for kinky sex (she's 57). She used to have a line in her profile saying that if you're old enough to have facial hair or body hair you're too old, but she's since removed that. Given the stress on "MAX" and an age range that starts at 18, as well as the now-deleted note about anybody old enough to have facial or body hair being too old (most boys start developing those in their early to mid teens), it seems very predatory to me, but because she's a woman and looking for boys instead of a man looking for girls, everyone seems to be just looking the other way or treating it as, "Hey, not my thing, but to each their own." It seems to go along with the general cultural idea that girls preyed upon by older men are exploited (which I agree with) but boys preyed upon by older women are lucky (no, they're also exploited), and it makes me seriously angry.


----------



## lille

Maize said:


> Someone's been spamming all the forums on another site I'm on with personal ads looking for someone (male) with a "MAX age 18-22" for kinky sex (she's 57). She used to have a line in her profile saying that if you're old enough to have facial hair or body hair you're too old, but she's since removed that. Given the stress on "MAX" and an age range that starts at 18, as well as the now-deleted note about anybody old enough to have facial or body hair being too old (most boys start developing those in their early to mid teens), it seems very predatory to me, but because she's a woman and looking for boys instead of a man looking for girls, everyone seems to be just looking the other way or treating it as, "Hey, not my thing, but to each their own." It seems to go along with the general cultural idea that girls preyed upon by older men are exploited (which I agree with) but boys preyed upon by older women are lucky (no, they're also exploited), and it makes me seriously angry.


That's super creepy and predatory. Are the mods on that site doing anything about it?


----------



## Maize

lille said:


> That's super creepy and predatory. Are the mods on that site doing anything about it?



Their messages tend to be deleted, but I think that's because most of the forums don't allow personal ads, rather than because of the age element. They haven't suffered any other consequences.


----------



## ODFFA

It feels a little gross to say there's been something about this lockdown period that I've found blissful... but there has been. It was the first time that I'd ever experienced living in SA and not being particularly worried about crime. The drop in our crime stats over these last months has been staggering.

I knew it would be temporary. And, yep, here we go again with the neighbourhood watch posts and the break-in alerts. Safety has always been one of the things at the heart of my love-hate relationship with SA (along with racism, poverty & sexism). And after this blissful break, I just feel especially pissed off about having to live in such a crime-ridden country.

ETA: I just listened to our president's latest national address, and am overcome with gratitude at his recognition of the concerns I was just bitching about above. It'd be remiss of me not to mention this, because it truly did move me  No president before has been this outspoken against gender-based violence, not even Mandela.


----------



## Shotha

ODFFA said:


> It feels a little gross to say there's been something about this lockdown period that I've found blissful... but there has been. It was the first time that I'd ever experienced living in SA and not being particularly worried about crime. The drop in our crime stats over these last months has been staggering.
> 
> I knew it would be temporary. And, yep, here we go again with the neighbourhood watch posts and the break-in alerts. Safety has always been one of the things at the heart of my love-hate relationship with SA (along with racism, poverty & sexism). And after this blissful break, I just feel especially pissed off about having to live in such a crime-ridden country.
> 
> ETA: I just listened to our president's latest national address, and am overcome with gratitude at his recognition of the concerns I was just bitching about above. It'd be remiss of me not to mention this, because it truly did move me  No president before has been this outspoken against gender-based violence, not even Mandela.




I never thought that I would here the word "blissful" in connection with a COVID-19 lockdown. However, now that I've heard it, yes I found the lockdown in New Zealand had it's blissful moments. Thinking about all the lives saved by our lockdown brings me a feeling of bliss.


----------



## AuntHen

It was more yesterday but am still thinking about it...
Some douche in the comments on a Cars song tried to trash Ben Orr. Saying all kinds of stupid shit. No sir! You do not trash Ben Orr!!

Then another douche in a music article about the Cars lead guitarist, Elliott Easton, tried to basically say Orr was just a pretty boy crooner and could've been that in ANY band!!!! If this idiot had done his research he would've known Orr could play just about any instrument, sang AND played in bands for years before the Cars and his voice was upstanding. He sounded new wave before new wave was even a thing. Frickin idiot!


----------



## MattB

Packing for another move.


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> Packing for another move.


Ugh. Moving sucks. Is it work or home related? Either way, hope it went better than expected.


----------



## MattB

Moving house the 1st week of February. I didn't unpack a lot of books and things from the last move two years ago, so that's a plus, but it's still a pain.


----------



## littlefairywren

MattB said:


> Packing for another move.


Moving is listed as one of the three most stressful things we have to tackle as an adult and I can concur. I've done it enough to know, so I feel for you. Good luck.


----------



## Shotha

The heat and humidity are pissing me off today.


----------



## SSBHM

Extremists 
Anarchists
Liars


----------



## LeoGibson

The fact that I'm closing in on 3 years and my divorce is still ongoing!


----------



## StillGotNothing

LeoGibson said:


> The fact that I'm closing in on 3 years and my divorce is still ongoing!



Sorry to hear this. I can offer this. My dad’s current wife dragged everything out and still is. But we all now know the date his divorce will be complete having reached the 5 year time lapse period (21 June 2021) and because now it will be an occasion I think there will be a party. I love parties, the food and the music, the drinks and the dancing!! Perhaps when yours is finalised you can have a party too.


----------



## LeoGibson

StillGotNothing said:


> Sorry to hear this. I can offer this. My dad’s current wife dragged everything out and still is. But we all now know the date his divorce will be complete having reached the 5 year time lapse period (21 June 2021) and because now it will be an occasion I think there will be a party. I love parties, the food and the music, the drinks and the dancing!! Perhaps when yours is finalised you can have a party too.



5 years! Ouch. I feel for him. He will deserve a party of epic proportions!!

I sure hope mine gets resolved this year. Between my ex and Covid this has already dragged on much longer than I ever envisioned!


----------



## littlefairywren

LeoGibson said:


> The fact that I'm closing in on 3 years and my divorce is still ongoing!


Divorce is a nightmare, for one reason or another. Fingers crossed that you don't have much longer, @LeoGibson. Mine took a little over two years (much to the delight of the solicitors), but when it was finally granted I bought myself a pretty piece of jewelry.


----------



## Shotha

I'm pissed off with my alcoholic neighbour keeping the rest of the neighbourhood up all night most nights with his never-ending piss ups. He gets pissed up; I get pissed off.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shotha said:


> I'm pissed off with my alcoholic neighbour keeping the rest of the neighbourhood up all night most nights with his never-ending piss ups. He gets pissed up; I get pissed off.


It takes a lot to get me to pissed off mode, but this would do it. Council? I've a neighbour that has a modified exhaust that he has a love of repeatedly revving just after midnight. Drives me spare! I popped an anonymous letter into his box that nudged him about local noise regs and that he'd be reported to the police/fined if he kept it up. It actually seems to have worked....touch wood.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

What is it with these people? A motorcyclist who lived down the alley from me would spend fifteen minutes revving up every day at 6 a.m. I finally invested in a pair of wax earplugs, and they worked a treat! Not only did they block out his noise, but two weeks later he moved.


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> It takes a lot to get me to pissed off mode, but this would do it. Council? I've a neighbour that has a modified exhaust that he has a love of repeatedly revving just after midnight. Drives me spare! I popped an anonymous letter into his box that nudged him about local noise regs and that he'd be reported to the police/fined if he kept it up. It actually seems to have worked....touch wood.



I'm thinking of getting some leaflets from Alcoholics Anonymous and putting them in his letter box at the rate of maybe one a week. The other neighbours and I are exhausted all the time. I've had to drop out of all of my voluntary work. I'm better off than some of my neighbours, who have to keep taking days off paid work.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shotha said:


> I'm thinking of getting some leaflets from Alcoholics Anonymous and putting them in his letter box at the rate of maybe one a week. The other neighbours and I are exhausted all the time. I've had to drop out of all of my voluntary work. I'm better off than some of my neighbours, who have to keep taking days off paid work.


It's worth a shot, @Shotha. It doesn't sound like it's something that can be handled personally and would possibly fall on deaf ears. My letter was a last resort, as they're not exactly the approachable kind of neighbours.


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> It's worth a shot, @Shotha. It doesn't sound like it's something that can be handled personally and would possibly fall on deaf ears. My letter was a last resort, as they're not exactly the approachable kind of neighbours.



It's something that I can do without losing my temper, which will do no good and just make me feel bad about it. I used to be a volunteer for Drug Arm and so I would rather be finding him some help than getting angry about it. I like to see win-win outcomes.


----------



## SSBHM

automated attendant phone systems with robo operators that have no customer satisfaction or performance metric feedback ---

I called an entity in one state to ask a question about something. I got transferred 6 times and ultimately to a different division of the company than I had any business with. This process was fully automated and took an hour of my time. I still did not get my question answered, so I sent an email. I just received a response 24 hours later telling me that someone will need to call me back to provide the answer, but to please give then 5 to 7 business days to do so.


----------



## SSBHM

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What is it with these people? A motorcyclist who lived down the alley from me would spend fifteen minutes revving up every day at 6 a.m. I finally invested in a pair of wax earplugs, and they worked a treat! Not only did they block out his noise, but two weeks later he moved.


Where did you put the ear plugs to get them to move?  lol


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> It was more yesterday but am still thinking about it...
> Some douche in the comments on a Cars song tried to trash Ben Orr. Saying all kinds of stupid shit. No sir! You do not trash Ben Orr!!
> 
> Then another douche in a music article about the Cars lead guitarist, Elliott Easton, tried to basically say Orr was just a pretty boy crooner and could've been that in ANY band!!!! If this idiot had done his research he would've known Orr could play just about any instrument, sang AND played in bands for years before the Cars and his voice was upstanding. He sounded new wave before new wave was even a thing. Frickin idiot!


I scanned through some of the complaints people had before me. Moving - yes a pain! Loud neighbors - definitely annoying! Long divorce - sounds horrible! I think I'm overly sensitive about robo call systems and bad website designs, but I hope most would agree that they are time killers and annoying too. 

I read about your disdain for a music artist review and thought, this person is passionate about her music. Good to know some people care about the arts, and perhaps history too.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Never mind on second thought


----------



## littlefairywren

My email program ate my archived messages. Nothing sentimental, but important nonetheless.


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm finally angry about something. 

Last year (mid August), I decided to get my three armchairs covered, after they'd gotten pretty ratty after many years of use. I used to have a kitty named Mouse, who would also use the chairs as pee spots whenever she got upset (separation anxiety). I ordered some lovely dark grey covers in the beginning of September, from a company that specialises in fabric replacement for furniture from a few known companies. The first niggles were the constant delays and estimates of when they'd be ready. The dates kept changing and the promises kept coming. They finally arrived just after Christmas, and they were a complete balls up! I couldn't use them at all, without the risk of them tearing, because they were too small. 

I let them know straight away, sending them pics of what I'd received, and requested a refund. I was refused and they convinced me to let them try again, at their expense. Of course, how could they muck it up a second time? I spent weeks toing and froing with them, making sure they had the correct measurements and more photos to see what went wrong. They also admitted that it was an issue with their measurements. 

So, the new replacements of the dud ones arrived today. They mucked it up a second time, and I don't know how, but they're even smaller than the first lot. I now have six armchair covers of varying sizes that fit no chairs, and once again the company is trying to convince me to let them have another go. I don't get angry often, but I'm not a happy camper this afternoon!


----------



## Tad

That sounds super frustrating, Littlefairywren! Have they offered any explanation of how it is that after everything you did, they did it worse the second time? Like just trying again doesn't sound very promising unless they identify something different that they would do, to improve the chance of it working out.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tad said:


> That sounds super frustrating, Littlefairywren! Have they offered any explanation of how it is that after everything you did, they did it worse the second time? Like just trying again doesn't sound very promising unless they identify something different that they would do, to improve the chance of it working out.


Hey, Tad.

Yes, it's been super frustrating! Unfortunately, there's been no explanation for them ending up even smaller this time. I didn't spot it yesterday (because I was so cross), but the tops were not fitted like the originals, and like they were supposed to be in the first place.
Anyway, I stuck to my guns about getting a refund, because knowing my luck with this debacle, I'd end up with nine oddly shaped covers if I said yes to trying again. They finally said yes, after us batting emails back and forth.

Considering how much fabric I now have (and because I have a sewing machine), I've decided to modify them myself, so I'll finally have "new" covers. With LOTS of matching throw pillows he he.


----------



## Shotha

The permanently inebriated lunatic next door but one...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Waiter refused to wrap up my water "to go."


----------



## DazzlingAnna

EVERTHING, (ok -almost- everything)

- I did not sleep well and did not sleep enough.
- Wi-fi was not working properly. In home office. in conference calls, while saving data, the signal got lost every 15, 20 or 30 min.
- i learned once more that I can only rely on myself. Good thing about it: it is making me even stronger.

in other words.... 

One annoying thing that actually really made me laugh out loud:
A tile I once got as a gift - I found it broken today. Provisionally repaired (poor attempt BTW) with a sticky tape.
- oh what a poor attempt trying to cover it...
It is a magic tile - Whoever I'll ask here who broke it - the tile is giving the answer already ...



(it says - it wasn't me)


----------



## Aqw

and


----------



## Tempere

Snow.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> EVERTHING, (ok -almost- everything)
> 
> - I did not sleep well and did not sleep enough.
> - Wi-fi was not working properly. In home office. in conference calls, while saving data, the signal got lost every 15, 20 or 30 min.
> - i learned once more that I can only rely on myself. Good thing about it: it is making me even stronger.
> 
> in other words....
> 
> One annoying thing that actually really made me laugh out loud:
> A tile I once got as a gift - I found it broken today. Provisionally repaired (poor attempt BTW) with a sticky tape.
> - oh what a poor attempt trying to cover it...
> It is a magic tile - Whoever I'll ask here who broke it - the tile is giving the answer already ...
> 
> View attachment 140108
> 
> (it says - it wasn't me)


I hope that you're getting some sleep, @DazzlingAnna.
I'm sorry about all of the drama with your wi-fi, which would get me super frustrated too.

I know that you know, why I couldn't help but laugh though. I'm still chuckling away! I should have had one of those, and would have tiled it at his eye level.


----------



## Shotha

The permanently inebriated lunatic next door but one...


----------



## Shotha

The permanently inebriated lunatic next door but one...


----------



## littlefairywren

Shotha said:


> The permanently inebriated lunatic next door but one...


Dude sounds like he's on a constant bender. 
This may make you chuckle, Shotha, and take away thoughts of your lunatic. I had a dream about you last night, where you were sitting in an office, no shirt, and you were teaching people how to use a Coca Cola yo-yo lol. You had everyone mesmerised. So random!


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> Dude sounds like he's on a constant bender.
> This may make you chuckle, Shotha, and take away thoughts of your lunatic. I had a dream about you last night, where you were sitting in an office, no shirt, and you were teaching people how to use a Coca Cola yo-yo lol. You had everyone mesmerised. So random!



Is there really such a thing as a Coca Cola yo-yo? I'll have to try doing that on the Square. I bet I'll have an attraction that the other buskers don't.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shotha said:


> Is there really such a thing as a Coca Cola yo-yo? I'll have to try doing that on the Square. I bet I'll have an attraction that the other buskers don't.


Yup. I had one when I was a kid, but haven't thought about it for ages, so your random appearance last night brought back a lot of memories. I'm sure you'd give the other buskers a run for their money.


----------



## Shotha

The permanently inebriated lunatic next door but one...


----------



## Mel KM

I’m not sure if this is a good place to post this or where exactly I should post it, but it pissed me off so I thought it might fit here.
Jack is working from home now and I was going to capitalize on this time to keep him in bed as much as possible, keeping him stuffed all the time for the next week, and just generally go all out on feeding for a week. So I was talking to my friend who is into big guys too, and though she’s never been a feeder, she gets why I’m into it and told me she thinks it might be fun. I told her what we were going to do and she’s only been supportive up until now and thought it was hot that I was feeding Jack and seeing how much he’s gained. I was telling her how excited I was and she got super serious and said “you know you’re killing him by doing this... you’re going to kill him.” And I was just speechless. Like I know this is kind of extreme, keeping him in bed, but it’s just for a week of decadent fun it’s not like we’re planning on it being permanent. I guess maybe it’s more extreme than I thought, but it really pissed me off that she had to be so fucking grim about it. Like if she was worried I’m taking things too far, whatever, I get it, she can voice her concern, but the over-dramatic statement that I’m killing my boyfriend I thought was unnecessary and way too much. Am I wrong? Is this really such a horrifyingly bad idea?


----------



## AmyJo1976

Yes I think she is being extreme. I don't see anything wrong with keeping him in bed for a week. It is actually hot  I wish I had an option like that with my hubby!


----------



## Mel KM

Thank you! I thought so, but she genuinely killed my excitement for a while. Knowing somebody else thinks she was being ridiculous makes me feel a lot better. I’m starting to feel better about our week long feeding game and am excited to start


----------



## AmyJo1976

Mel KM said:


> Thank you! I thought so, but she genuinely killed my excitement for a while. Knowing somebody else thinks she was being ridiculous makes me feel a lot better. I’m starting to feel better about our week long feeding game and am excited to start


You go girl!


----------



## Tad

I agree that she was being over the top.

I wonder if she was in the middle of some guilt about her preferences, and then that spilled out in your direction?


----------



## Mel KM

I talked to her again and we cleared things up a little. She likes guys who are a little chubby, and the thought of making a guy gain a modest belly is hot. 250-300 lbs is her limit.
I prefer the landwhale type and there’s no such thing as “too fat” as far as I’m concerned. So I think what I find most attractive she actually thinks is grotesque. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> I talked to her again and we cleared things up a little. She likes guys who are a little chubby, and the thought of making a guy gain a modest belly is hot. 250-300 lbs is her limit.
> I prefer the landwhale type and there’s no such thing as “too fat” as far as I’m concerned. So I think what I find most attractive she actually thinks is grotesque. To each their own, I suppose.



So, as to your preference,...


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> So, as to your preference,...
> 
> View attachment 140903


Yes! This has literally been me so many times


----------



## wrenchboy

I am an otr truck driver. Basically I live in the truck for 6-8 weeks at a time. I am a company driver so I don't have much choice of what I drive.
I am currently in a brand new freightliner and I hate the truck! I have been bugging the dispatcher who assigns the trucks to giving me a Volvo. I could go on and on how much I detest this piece of s%#t.
Today I bumped a small sliding table and a sugary drink spilled all over the floor. As per a habit of mine, a song or movie quote immediately pops in my head.
The song today is Heavens Trail by Tesla
The lyric that I thought of is, "There is no way out of this living hell. I guess I'll live in hell".


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I like cooking and preparing nice meals. 

Today I cooked a nice dinner and I cannot describe how much I am pissed off when someone puts hot sauce on everything. This alone with hot sauce on everything is kind of telling me that there must be something wrong with my food or that it isn't tasty. OK.
Today it wasn't the case - at least not a question of taste and was proven by the same person as the hot sauce was put over all of the food *before *even tasting a single bit.


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> I like cooking and preparing nice meals.
> 
> Today I cooked a nice dinner and I cannot describe how much I am pissed off when someone puts hot sauce on everything. This alone with hot sauce on everything is kind of telling me that there must be something wrong with my food or that it isn't tasty. OK.
> Today it wasn't the case - at least not a question of taste and was proven by the same person as the hot sauce was put over all of the food *before *even tasting a single bit.


Ok, so this is a bugbear for me too!! I'm know it's nothing to do with your food, hon, and I've seen your food.  The decent thing would be to at least taste someones efforts from the kitchen, before drowning it in a condiment.
It's the same over here, but with tomato sauce/ketchup. I mean, who puts tomato sauce on a Thai curry or homemade lasagne (because lasagne isn't already tomatoey enough?).


----------



## TheShannan

Is it worth trying to heal old family wounds if the person still won't take accountability??? This person expects me to take accountability for my wrongs but won't for theirs


----------



## AmyJo1976

TheShannan said:


> Is it worth trying to heal old family wounds if the person still won't take accountability??? This person expects me to take accountability for my wrongs but won't for theirs


IMO letting them off the hook just enables them to continue doing it.


----------



## TheShannan

AmyJo1976 said:


> IMO letting them off the hook just enables them to continue doing it.


I'm still getting the full blame. Whenever she doesn't like what she hears she ignores or just ends the conversation. How can you grow and heal if you don't discuss? Even if we went to a therapy session together they wouldn't let her just shut down and not talk about stuff. I'm willing and trying to move forward but I'm not going to sit back and take full blame. It seems like now because I'm trying to make amends and move forward she has this "Yep it was Shannan the whole time and now she is coming crawling back" attitude. That's not the case. When the pandemic hit I decided life was too short so I reached out to family and friends I had issued with to try to repair it.


----------



## AmyJo1976

TheShannan said:


> I'm still getting the full blame. Whenever she doesn't like what she hears she ignores or just ends the conversation. How can you grow and heal if you don't discuss? Even if we went to a therapy session together they wouldn't let her just shut down and not talk about stuff. I'm willing and trying to move forward but I'm not going to sit back and take full blame. It seems like now because I'm trying to make amends and move forward she has this "Yep it was Shannan the whole time and now she is coming crawling back" attitude. That's not the case. When the pandemic hit I decided life was too short so I reached out to family and friends I had issued with to try to repair it.


I completely agree. Life is too short. It may take longer to come to a compromise rather than giving in and going back to the same ole, but you would be better for it in the end I think.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

never mind


----------



## landshark

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> it was my birthday yesterday and one of the loneliest birthdays I ever remember, I ended up calling the hotline just to have someone to wish me a happy birthday because they will do it if you ask them. I thanked them and hung up. (Please don't wish me a happy birthday now) part of my problem is that people do not want to talk, it is no longer a world of conversationalists and intimacy, the cyber world completely dominates the real world. But either way, it is a sad and lonely world and I am looking forward to when I can fly away and be with my dear mother, or wherever people go after their body is finished.
> 
> It's even pathetic that I'm on Dimensions telling this to a bunch of people I do not know and will never meet. Thanks 4 listening L



I know you don’t know me. But man...if you need to talk send me a DM and I’ll talk with you. Loneliness is a tough thing to experience. If you need to interact, even though you don’t really know me, hit me up.

that goes for anyone here on Dims.


----------



## TheShannan

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> it was my birthday yesterday and one of the loneliest birthdays I ever remember, I ended up calling the hotline just to have someone to wish me a happy birthday because they will do it if you ask them. I thanked them and hung up. (Please don't wish me a happy birthday now) part of my problem is that people do not want to talk, it is no longer a world of conversationalists and intimacy, the cyber world completely dominates the real world. But either way, it is a sad and lonely world and I am looking forward to when I can fly away and be with my dear mother, or wherever people go after their body is finished.
> 
> It's even pathetic that I'm on Dimensions telling this to a bunch of people I do not know and will never meet. Thanks 4 listening L


In my experience sometimes people online are the best listeners and most amazing to vent to. I have some great online friends I probably will never meet in person but idk how I would have gotten through some dark times without them


----------



## wrenchboy

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, so this is a bugbear for me too!! I'm know it's nothing to do with your food, hon, and I've seen your food.  The decent thing would be to at least taste someones efforts from the kitchen, before drowning it in a condiment.
> It's the same over here, but with tomato sauce/ketchup. I mean, who puts tomato sauce on a Thai curry or homemade lasagne (because lasagne isn't already tomatoey enough?).



I agree!!! You perfectly seaon and cook a steak. Then someone drowns it in steak sauce without even tasting the meat.


----------



## Rob hudson

TheShannan said:


> Is it worth trying to heal old family wounds if the person still won't take accountability???


No. I've never bought into the old "family is most important" bullshit. Family is what you make of it. Just because you happen to share genetic material does NOT make them family. Build your own and don't feel obligated to be on good terms with others just because they share a little DNA.


----------



## AuntHen

Ugh. Something I have to get off my chest here...

Newsflash! You (general you) are not entitled to anything because a person is fat! Too often times I see it (especially lately on these forums) that it's just *super ok* to toss out unsolicited sexual innuendos and comments first and foremost (before getting to know someone). You find a fat person sexy, great! Good for you! But some of you should maybe try to NOT start conversations and/or comments with your nether regions, eh? Just because you have a pulse and are attracted to fat, does not mean a fat bodied person wants you, you are their type or they will be appreciative/receptive to those kind of comments and advances. I mean, are you capable of treating someone like a human being? I wonder.  

*please note: this does not include people on here who know each other well enough (have personal rapports, history, etc.) to have "flirty" banter*


----------



## Rob hudson

AuntHen said:


> Newsflash! You (general you) are not entitled to anything because a person is fat! Too often times I see it (especially lately on these forums) that it's just *super ok* to toss out unsolicited sexual innuendos and comments first and foremost (before getting to know someone).



Not just here lol. I've seen that shit in computer-related spaces too. And I've heard about it on game servers.


----------



## TheShannan

Rob hudson said:


> Not just here lol. I've seen that shit in computer-related spaces too. And I've heard about it on game servers.


Yep!!


----------



## Rojodi

Rob hudson said:


> Not just here lol. I've seen that shit in computer-related spaces too. And I've heard about it on game servers.



Gamers are the WORST! I've heard all the comments since 1978!!


----------



## Rob hudson

Rojodi said:


> Gamers are the WORST! I've heard all the comments since 1978!!


Glad I don't game lol.


----------



## Rojodi

Rob hudson said:


> Glad I don't game lol.



I gave up doing multiplayer shoot em ups because of the disrespect supposed adults give out.


----------



## TheShannan

Rojodi said:


> I gave up doing multiplayer shoot em ups because of the disrespect supposed adults give out.


And these adults don't even attempt to censor around the younger crowd. There are grown folks talking that way to teens and kids!


----------



## Rob hudson

Rojodi said:


> I gave up doing multiplayer shoot em ups because of the disrespect supposed adults give out.


And I never started. Probably lucky for me.
The only time I did any multiplayer gaming was when I sat around a table with a bunch of other kids bullshitting our way through made up d&d scenarios. No playbooks, we just made everything up as we went.


----------



## Rojodi

TheShannan said:


> And these adults don't even attempt to censor around the younger crowd. There are grown folks talking that way to teens and kids!



I was playing on my son's hosted game when a couple of "fine young men" began cracking wise on the size of one's sister, using all the nasty terms. My son asked me to inform them of the conduct rules. I did, they greed to them, apologized, then two minutes later they were slamming her again. 

My son used the "Do you know what Felicia is the patron saint of?" Neither knew. "She's the patron saint of 'Goodbye'!"


----------



## Rojodi

Rob hudson said:


> And I never started. Probably lucky for me.
> The only time I did any multiplayer gaming was when I sat around a table with a bunch of other kids bullshitting our way through made up d&d scenarios. No playbooks, we just made everything up as we went.



*pushes up glasses, turns of the Pascal compiler, hides the rules to D&D football*

NERD!


----------



## Rob hudson

Rojodi said:


> *pushes up glasses, turns of the Pascal compiler, hides the rules to D&D football*
> 
> NERD!


Lol, very good.


----------



## AuntHen

Rob hudson said:


> Not just here lol. I've seen that shit in computer-related spaces too. And I've heard about it on game servers.



Well, I am talking about here and more specifically a fat safe environment. Funny that you "lol" and replied to this particular post, Mr "I'd like to be the butter in your rolls"


----------



## Rob hudson

AuntHen said:


> Well, I am talking about here and more specifically a fat safe environment. Funny that you "lol" and replied to this particular post, Mr "I'd like to be the butter in your rolls"


So I'm an unrepentent smartass.


----------



## Rob hudson

On the topic of things that piss me off today. Delivery drivers who THROW your box of computer parts at your door. Errgh.


----------



## Rojodi

Rob hudson said:


> On the topic of things that piss me off today. Delivery drivers who THROW your box of computer parts at your door. Errgh.



Son builds desktops as a side job. UPS, USPS, and FedEx delivery people are nice!!!


----------



## Rob hudson

Rojodi said:


> Son builds desktops as a side job. UPS, USPS, and FedEx delivery people are nice!!!


An old friend of mine used to work for the post offal. He told me horror stories about package football and who-can-toss-boxes-the-farthest. Usually my deliverers are nice, but today--well, yesterday now--I got someone who was probably upset about his failure to joina sports team in high school. I'll just say that it was a good thing the box was packed well.


----------



## Christopher Hughes

I get a call from the project manager telling me the delivery of Steel I beams that was set for 6 AM on Thursday, is now Tuesday at 9 AM because they "Miss-Booked" the crane. so now My trailer will have to sit for the next 6 days. so if I want to book any loads, I will have to rent a trailer or sit 6 days and make no money.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Why is someone putting this




back into the cutlery drawer? 
Is that for someone "ok to use"?

I don't get it.


----------



## op user

Because the prefer to be blamed for the damage rather than for its disappearance. Maybe the other person is not adult/mature/rational enough to hold a rational thinking: item found damaged, I didn't do it, I should tell Anna that I binned it. End of story


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Because the prefer to be blamed for the damage rather than for its disappearance. Maybe the other person is not adult/mature/rational enough to hold a rational thinking: item found damaged, I didn't do it, I should tell Anna that I binned it. End of story



Single use plastic forks!


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> *Defective and re-stored* Single use plastic forks!



Here I corrected it for you.


----------



## littlefairywren

I feel like I've been hit by a bus (albeit a small one), and am feeling cruddy. I don't do sick particularly well.


----------



## AuntHen

@littlefairywren *healing hugs*


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> I feel like I've been hit by a bus (albeit a small one), and am feeling cruddy. I don't do sick particularly well.



Get well soon.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Really, nothing for once....except maybe the fact that my day off is about over already. LOL


----------



## Tad

littlefairywren said:


> I feel like I've been hit by a bus (albeit a small one), and am feeling cruddy. I don't do sick particularly well.



Yuck! I hope you start bouncing back soon.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> I feel like I've been hit by a bus (albeit a small one), and am feeling cruddy. I don't do sick particularly well.


Gute Besserung - get well soon


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I like animals but there are a some that should stay away from me ...

- pigeons please stay away from my balcony at 5 AM (yes, they are back )
- marten stay away from my car  - found feathers of a poor bird near the engine when I was at the garage due to some weird check lights and beeps while driving.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> I feel like I've been hit by a bus (albeit a small one), and am feeling cruddy. I don't do sick particularly well.


Get well soon, @littlefairywren!


----------



## AuntHen

So angry and sad. I signed the petition against it like a month ago but the governor of Idaho and his legalizing killing up to 90% of wolves


----------



## Rojodi

It's nearly midnight on the East Coast and work thought I could pop into the building and run some diagnostics because someone had a problem, at noon today!!!!!


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

That my husband won’t stfu.  He’s talking and talking and it’s driving me crazy. He wants to “make conversation” but I just want some quiet time.


----------



## Shotha

Marshmallow Minotaur said:


> That my husband won’t stfu.  He’s talking and talking and it’s driving me crazy. He wants to “make conversation” but I just want some quiet time.



You need to tell him: "I'm sorry darling, I've got such a bad head that I can't even take in what you're saying."


----------



## Joker

Nothing at all.


----------



## wrenchboy

I have talked to the safety manager 5-6 times about a coworker threatening me. He says he is serious about the issue but 2 months later nothing has been done. 
Time to go up the chain of command and talk with the big boss.


----------



## Joker

wrenchboy said:


> I have talked to the safety manager 5-6 times about a coworker threatening me. He says he is serious about the issue but 2 months later nothing has been done.
> Time to go up the chain of command and talk with the big boss.


----------



## Rojodi

Arthritis!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

" Oh, you look really great - did you lose weight recently?"


----------



## Angelette

I assure someone stole my Dune wallet. *sobs*


----------



## Rojodi

Frustrated that I don't know which way to go with a Mickey Spillane homage story contest: Keep the story true to the original Mike Hammer and have it era true (post WWII to mid-50s) or make it in the 70s or even in today's time.

GGRRRRR


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> Frustrated that I don't know which way to go with a Mickey Spillane homage story contest: Keep the story true to the original Mike Hammer and have it era true (post WWII to mid-50s) or make it in the 70s or even in today's time.
> 
> GGRRRRR


Go with what you know best and the rest will fall in place.


----------



## Shotha

I don't have bad days, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Dromond

My various disabilities are making me quite angry today.


----------



## Blubberjiggler

The main steam liberal media. Defending and covering up the over-reaching left while at the same time purposely under representing conservative views.


----------



## Jay78

My anxiety is making me gag


----------



## Joker

Blubberjiggler said:


> The main steam liberal media. Defending and covering up the over-reaching left while at the same time purposely under representing conservative views.


As it should be.


----------



## Shotha

I don't have bad days, because I read Gita and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Yakatori

Joker said:


> "_As it should be. "_


Giggity-Giggity.



Shotha said:


> "_I don't have bad days, because I read Gita and because I'm a fat man."_


You mean the _Bhagadvad Gita_?


----------



## Shotha

Yakatori said:


> Giggity-Giggity.
> 
> You mean the _Bhagadvad Gita_?



Yes, I mean Bhagavad-Gītā. I'm sorry; it would have been clearer, if I had written Gītā.


----------



## Angelette

My brother made a dumb comment about me. I'm not going to say what it's about, but it irks me anyways.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Just came back from my doctor's visit today. My numbers were not good but she is so negative. Always puts me in a bad mood!


----------



## Angelette

Don't waste time on Reddit. It's such a toxic place.


----------



## Rojodi

Reading the colonoscopy report and finding that the two hernias have returned.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

So I was woken up by two pigeons on my balcony at 5:30 AM on a Sunday morning. 
Luckily I got back to sleep at around 6 AM. Then I hadn't switched off my alarm at around 7 AM. 
But what really pissed me off at 7.40 AM was realizing that it was Monday and I had to be on time for 8 AM.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> So I was woken up by two pigeons on my balcony at 5:30 AM on a Sunday morning.
> Luckily I got back to sleep at around 6 AM. Then I hadn't switched off my alarm at around 7 AM.
> But what really pissed me off at 7.40 AM was realizing that it was Monday and I had to be on time for 8 AM.


----------



## kyle

Pouring tropical downpours here today and some idiot has to drive right on my butt. I don't go so far as to J Brake when people do that, but I slow down even further, just to piss them off.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> View attachment 149843


It actually was more like that...


----------



## Joker

80's yesterday and 60 today. 29C-16C for my real friends.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> It actually was more like that...
> 
> View attachment 149846


----------



## Rojodi

Being hauled into the large conference room within minutes of arriving at work to be told that all the work my team did last week was found missing!

Two hours later, we found it, but eesh, at least let me get caffeine in me before telling me this news!


----------



## Dromond

Pain. Pain is pissing me off today.


----------



## Donna

Laptop hardware failure resulting in the loss of more than two weeks worth of work on a manuscript I was 99% done copy editing. Once the hardware problem was fixed, I tried system restore to retrieve what work I had done up through yesterday, but it’s gone. I should consider myself lucky, all my paying client work is complete and has been delivered to the clients, so I am able to rebuild my portfolio using the files in my GMail account. (It was an unpaid job, so I didn’t back it up.) 

The saying ,”no good deed goes unpunished,” keeps taunting me.


----------



## Shotha

Donna said:


> Laptop hardware failure resulting in the loss of more than two weeks worth of work on a manuscript I was 99% done copy editing. Once the hardware problem was fixed, I tried system restore to retrieve what work I had done up through yesterday, but it’s gone. I should consider myself lucky, all my paying client work is complete and has been delivered to the clients, so I am able to rebuild my portfolio using the files in my GMail account. (It was an unpaid job, so I didn’t back it up.)
> 
> The saying ,”no good deed goes unpunished,” keeps taunting me.



It pays to keep a backup copy of work that is important to you.


----------



## Donna

Shotha said:


> It pays to keep a backup copy of work that is important to you.



Thank you for succinctly summarizing for me why I was “pissed off.”


----------



## Shotha

Donna said:


> Thank you for succinctly summarizing for me why I was “pissed off.”



I hope it summarizes for you why you will be less "pissed off" in future.


----------



## Rojodi

The milkweed in the park decided to say "Hello" and explode all over the place! They expel their seeds in white, fluffy clouds. I sounded like Darth Vadar when I was at the pharmacy!


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> The milkweed in the park decided to say "Hello" and explode all over the place! They expel their seeds in white, fluffy clouds. I sounded like Darth Vadar when I was at the pharmacy!


Well we just finished the cotton wood and now we have all these honeysuckles blooming in my face. My antihistamine to blood percentage is about 5%.


----------



## Dromond

Shotha said:


> I hope it summarizes for you why you will be less "pissed off" in future.


Sarcasm is lost on you, isn't it?


----------



## kyle

A bee got in my helmet (full face) while riding yesterday. Somehow, I didn't get stung before stopping and killing that "Somebitch" Jackie Gleason - Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## Shotha

Dromond said:


> Sarcasm is lost on you, isn't it?



My comment was meant to be constructive, as failing to save backups of important files causes problems for many people. If you find helpfulness offensive, that's not my problem.


----------



## Dromond

Shotha said:


> My comment was meant to be constructive, as failing to save backups of important files causes problems for many people. If you find helpfulness offensive, that's not my problem.


Your comment to Donna was a "Captain Obvious" moment, her "thank you" in reply was obviously sarcastic, and you didn't seem to notice. It isn't "helpfulness" that I find offensive.


----------



## kyle

Bad Storms here in Lynchburg area, Torrential downpours, Tornado Warnings here this morning. 

Lost internet and T.V. Lost power intermittently ... "My advice to you is to drink heavily and start soon" - Otter - Animal house.


----------



## Dromond

I'm sad rather than pissed today. Another friend of mine has died. The older I get, the more it happens.


----------



## RVGleason

Not p.o.’d, just very sad to learn that a friend of mine passed away at the beginning of this month and I just found out about it today. He had been ill for sometime. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## kyle

Sorry to hear guys. Been losing a few Friends too. Life happens. As George Carlin said, "enjoy the ride". Trans: Life's short, have fun, enjoy it while you can still can.
Nobody, on their death bed, wished they had worked more.


----------



## Donna

I'm sorry you all are hurting. I lost a longtime friend last month, a woman I actually called a sister. You would think it would get easier the older we get, you know?


----------



## Donna

Shotha, with all due respect, please refrain from commenting on my posts. What you find "helpful" is coming across as lecturing and condescending. Everyone over the age of consent knows they should backup their data regularly. My husband owned an IT & PC support company for over twenty years and I also hold a degree in computer technology. I knew what to do, I chose not to do it, whether from carelessness or hubris or both. To point it out when I made a self-deprecating post lamenting my mistake was the epitome of condescension. 

And Dromond, thank you for yet again "getting it." It's one of the myriad of reasons why you are my friend and I have always admired you. 



Shotha said:


> My comment was meant to be constructive, as failing to save backups of important files causes problems for many people. If you find helpfulness offensive, that's not my problem.





Dromond said:


> Your comment to Donna was a "Captain Obvious" moment, her "thank you" in reply was obviously sarcastic, and you didn't seem to notice. It isn't "helpfulness" that I find offensive.


----------



## Angelette

I was lurking on the SNL subreddit and saw this thread about a plus-size female comedian. Unfortunately, there was this dumb sarcastic comment that said "yay obesity!"

Are SNL fans this toxic?


----------



## kyle

Don't know what they are missing


----------



## Donna

I’m so angry at myself that because I wear my heart on my sleeve, someone in my life can still hurt me so deeply and so callously that I’ve made myself ill and missed a night of sleep. Pissed that I’ve, yet again, allowed a closet narcissist to wound me and effect my self esteem.


----------



## SSBHM

Donna said:


> I’m so angry at myself that because I wear my heart on my sleeve, someone in my life can still hurt me so deeply and so callously that I’ve made myself ill and missed a night of sleep. Pissed that I’ve, yet again, allowed a closet narcissist to wound me and effect my self esteem.


Chocolate eclairs help heal me, I'd make you some to help soothe you, if I could. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RVGleason

SSBHM said:


> Chocolate eclairs help heal me, I'd make you some to help soothe you, if I could. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Angelette

Is there a "what is making you sad" equivalent of this thread?


----------



## MattB

Angelette said:


> Is there a "what is making you sad" equivalent of this thread?


Yes there is, if you need it...






What is making you SAD right now...


I'm not sure if there is a Sad thread, but I just looked through 5 pages, with no result. Me: I just saw (On the news) that they found that 8-year old girl Sandra Cantu, stuffed in a suitcase and thrown in a pond. I didn't know her, and Tracey (Her home) is just one of those places along the...




www.dimensionsmagazine.com





eBay is pissing me off today. I really miss how it used to be, and I regret reopening an account.


----------



## Angelette

MattB said:


> Yes there is, if you need it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is making you SAD right now...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a Sad thread, but I just looked through 5 pages, with no result. Me: I just saw (On the news) that they found that 8-year old girl Sandra Cantu, stuffed in a suitcase and thrown in a pond. I didn't know her, and Tracey (Her home) is just one of those places along the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dimensionsmagazine.com


Thank you so much!


----------



## MattB

Myself. 

A couple of days ago, it was a nice day, I decided to walk 40 minutes to a meeting rather than drive. I wore a nice pair of shoes, not a pair of walking shoes. Subsequently, my feet are blistered so bad I've been barely able to move the last two days. 

My fault, which makes it worse.


----------



## Rojodi

Impossible Burgers smell when you cook them.
Someone brought a couple pounds and expected me to make them for "everyone, because you all need to eat meat"

I "cooked" it on the third grille, meaning it was left in the fridge. They were upset, I was a bad host.
I might have worked as a short order cook, but my house is not a diner. I make allowances for those who don't eat meat: I had some big ass portobellos and 
"squash coins"


----------



## Tad

Covid, specifically that everyone in the house has it at an unfortunate time. We'll be skipping Canadian Thanksgiving. My son is back at University and he missed two labs this week and is scrambling to arrange ways to make it up. I'm behind on a big project that has to be approved by the end of the month. My wife has only fairly recently started a new job that she has to do in person. We couldn't have all caught this in June or something like that?
(OK, on the plus side it looks like wife and I are only in for the "somewhat miserable flu" version while son had three days of wracking coughs but he's doing much better today. So it could be ever so much worse -- we could have caught Delta when it was going around or something like that -- but I just wish I had the time to call in sick and do nothing instead of trying to coherently edit documents.)


----------



## MattB

Needed a long sleep. Got it, but had bad/weird dreams all night which kind of ruined it.


----------



## Tad

We just lost our clothesline. 

We had a long clothesline across our back yard, anchored high up on an old utility pole. High so that laundry can safely hang above the car parked back there (old neighborhood not built for parking in the front). Definitely an old pole because the electricity and phone lines have come in from the street for ages but I guess at some point they ran along between the back yards.

Apparently someone a couple of houses away was worried about the pole by their yard so called the electrical company to come get rid of it, and while they were here they decided to get rid of all of them, with no warning.

We don't use the line much in the winter (we use a rack inside instead -- we don't actually have a fully functional dryer, preferring to hang dry), but this really is frustrating. We are going to have find something that can stick up five meters or so and get it properly installed, come Spring (flag pole?). And can't take advantage of a dry sunny winter day to hang some things outside.

And the post was aged, but was in good shape!


----------



## Angelette

My sister somehow used my Paypal without my permission and spent $28 on Etsy. I thought I logged off my account on all devices.


----------



## Tad

That is mighty rude of her! I hope that she will pay you back!


----------

